# Archive for Tutorial | Lumia devices flashing



## DilanChd (Nov 1, 2013)

Archive for Tutorial | Lumia devices flashing​



Hello world *!*

Here is the archive for Tutorial | Lumia devices flashing.


----------



## DilanChd (Nov 6, 2013)

To delete


----------



## DilanChd (Nov 6, 2013)

To delete


----------



## DilanChd (Nov 6, 2013)

To delete


----------



## DilanChd (Nov 8, 2013)

To delete


----------



## DilanChd (Nov 8, 2013)

To delete


----------



## compu829 (Nov 8, 2013)

@anaheiim have you tried this recently? I tried to grab some firmware for the Lumia 521 for TMO and it wouldn't let me download the firmware. It keeps saying "Access is denied. Verify credentials." when you click the download button. 

Looking at the exchange through Fiddler, I got the direct link for the ffu and was able to download it no problem via my web browser. I am hoping this is just a temporary server issue, but anecdotal posts indicate it's been broken for at least a couple of weeks.


----------



## titi66200 (Nov 8, 2013)

You have installed "UserGroupsConfiguration"?


----------



## compu829 (Nov 8, 2013)

titi66200 said:


> You have installed "UserGroupsConfiguration"?

Click to collapse



yes. I tried the one in in the OP as well as a few others. Everything works until you actually hit the download button. When you do, it says it was added to queue then pops up an "access is denied" error. (Then the program crashes due to poor error handling.) It looks like they deprecated the soap calls GetVariant3, GetVariant4, GetVariant, GetVariant5, and GetVariant2. Analyzing the actual packet it claims the server returned is a 500 - Internal Server error. The call at the beginning of the exchange for "GetVariantAll" works fine and returns all the URLs needed for download, so I am not sure why the additional calls are necessary.


----------



## DilanChd (Nov 8, 2013)

For me, it works.
Try with this UserGroupsConfiguration.


----------



## compu829 (Nov 8, 2013)

@anaheiim. Same problem with that file. "access is denied". Also, I tried the DataPackageManager application. That returns "error while retrieving a list of variant packages" whenever I click "search".


----------



## DilanChd (Nov 8, 2013)

compu829 said:


> @anaheiim. Same problem with that file. "access is denied". Also, I tried the DataPackageManager application. That returns "error while retrieving a list of variant packages" whenever I click "search".

Click to collapse



Can you make screenshot of any error message that you had with this tutorial?


----------



## compu829 (Nov 9, 2013)

*All fixed*



anaheiim said:


> Can you make screenshot of any error message that you had with this tutorial?

Click to collapse



Ok. Your tutorial works. One thing I missed:
1. Data Package Manager requires product type AND product code. I read it quickly and thought it was OR. 

TL;DR: User error. I didn't follow the tutorial. Follow the tutorial!

Long Explanation:

I was trying to use the tools the way I had a couple of months ago (based on other tutorials all over the Internet) ....which didn't require downloading anything via "Data Package Manager". The "old" steps are as follows:

1. Launch "Product Support Tool For Store"
2. When asked to log in, select "CareSuite External" and press "Sign In"
3. Go to the "Tools" menu and select "Firmware Download"
4. Enter the product code for the required firmware and click "Check Online"
5. Check the box "optional Content Files" (I tried it both ways).
6. press "Download".

After I'd press download, a message would come up saying "access is denied" (see attached screenshot)


----------



## DilanChd (Nov 9, 2013)

compu829 said:


> Ok. Your tutorial works. One thing I missed:
> 1. Data Package Manager requires product type AND product code. I read it quickly and thought it was OR.
> 
> TL;DR: User error. I didn't follow the tutorial. Follow the tutorial!
> ...

Click to collapse



So the download works with data package manager?
Did you also try to flash the rom with product support?


----------



## compu829 (Nov 9, 2013)

anaheiim said:


> So the download works with data package manager?
> Did you also try to flash the rom with product support?

Click to collapse



Download works with Data Package Manager. I did not try to flash the ROM as I don't own a Lumia. I imagine it will work just fine though.


----------



## DilanChd (Nov 10, 2013)

Update post 1, add screenshots.


----------



## NorthLight (Nov 10, 2013)

anaheiim said:


> Update post 1, add screenshots.

Click to collapse



Thanks for your works


----------



## DilanChd (Nov 10, 2013)

NorthLight said:


> Thanks for your works

Click to collapse



Thanks my friend :highfive:


----------



## scgt1 (Nov 12, 2013)

@compu829

Ok so lost here.

You state you tried to do this for a Lumia 521 on TM but then you state you don't have a Lumia? 

So did you a few days ago get this to work with a 521 Lumia or not?


----------



## compu829 (Nov 12, 2013)

scgt1 said:


> @compu829
> 
> Ok so lost here.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



All I wanted was the FFU file so I could decompile it. I do not own a Lumia. When I tried to download the FFU file the way I usually do, it didn't work. (See earlier post). Using the additional tool provided in this tutorial (Data Package Manager 4.2), I was able to download the FFU file to my PC. 

Hope that clarifies things!


----------



## thals1992 (Nov 12, 2013)

You can grab any ffu from Nokia pretty easy as long as you know the model and the product code. Either way its pretty easy. You can use NaviFirm+, and it will show all the respective files with it.


----------



## DilanChd (Nov 12, 2013)

scgt1 said:


> @compu829
> 
> Ok so lost here.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The method of the tutorial works fine, make just sure to *well to follow* 



compu829 said:


> All I wanted was the FFU file so I could decompile it. I do not own a Lumia. When I tried to download the FFU file the way I usually do, it didn't work. (See earlier post). Using the additional tool provided in this tutorial (Data Package Manager 4.2), I was able to download the FFU file to my PC.
> 
> Hope that clarifies things!

Click to collapse



Yes, must follow the tutorial.



thals1992 said:


> You can grab any ffu from Nokia pretty easy as long as you know the model and the product code. Either way its pretty easy. You can use NaviFirm+, and it will show all the respective files with it.

Click to collapse



The problem with NaviFirm+, it is it downloads only the rom, it does not flash... So, you will need to install NCS for the flash.
And NCS, download also the rom... So, no need of NaviFirm+.

This is why I chose this method NCS in the tutorial, which is much more complete.


----------



## aSpirit81 (Nov 13, 2013)

how that for htc 8x ?


----------



## merwin (Nov 14, 2013)

thals1992 said:


> You can grab any ffu from Nokia pretty easy as long as you know the model and the product code. Either way its pretty easy. You can use NaviFirm+, and it will show all the respective files with it.

Click to collapse








How do you find the model and product code to use? I'm trying to downgrade my GDR3 925 to GDR2 because of poor battery life after the GDR3 update.


----------



## DilanChd (Nov 14, 2013)

merwin said:


> How do you find the model and product code to use? I'm trying to downgrade my GDR3 925 to GDR2 because of poor battery life after the GDR3 update.

Click to collapse



Use Data Package Manager for download: Product code & Product Type (for L925) available here http://forum.gsmhosting.com/vbb/f60...ting-care-suite-download-1660094/#post9434269

And use Product Support Tools for flashing.

For everything else, and know what is a product code and type product, look at one post everything is explained...


----------



## thals1992 (Nov 15, 2013)

The only reason I mentioned NaviFirm is because it is ALOT simpler to use and its much smaller installed if you only want a rom to play with when you have no need to reflash or even own a nokia for that matter. NCS is great for testing stuff *with* a device, otherwise I'd recommend using the WinPhoner desktop app that lists all the devices and varients. Its mostly in chinese, but the devices and its in english where it matters (the whole app is in chinese, but its still easy to navigate) and its free to browse compared to NaviFirm+.


----------



## DilanChd (Nov 16, 2013)

aSpirit81 said:


> how that for htc 8x ?

Click to collapse



An response on the xboxmod's thread [Guide] Unbrand HTC 8X.


----------



## BigFuzzyArchon (Nov 20, 2013)

anybody do this with ATT 925? Can you keep LTE? What do you gain from doing this?


----------



## jalyst (Nov 20, 2013)

@anaheiim

You say select "recovery", but if we just wanting to get rid of our telco-branded fw, isn't the "refurbish" option more suitable?



merwin said:


> How do you find the model and product code to use? I'm trying to downgrade my GDR3 925 to GDR2 because of poor battery life after the GDR3 update.

Click to collapse



Navifirm+ is still handy for browsing/seeing all available releases/fw_images, it's much better in that respect than DataPackageManager.
It's also more comprehensive & up-to-date than those GSMhosting forum threads that list PC, & probably slightly more than MrCrab too.


----------



## DilanChd (Nov 20, 2013)

jalyst said:


> @anaheiim
> 
> You say select "recovery", but if we just wanting to get rid of our telco-branded fw, isn't the "refurbish" option more suitable?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Refurbish, put update the Firmware that is all.
Recovery, can flash the Stock ROM with not identical Product Code of the phone.

NaviFirm+ (free account), make exactly the same that Data Package Manager.
So, why install additional software (NaviFirm+ free account),while Nokia Care Suite "can all do"...

If you have an paying account NaviFirm+, then yes it is worth installing, if not it's not really useful, as stated above.


----------



## jalyst (Nov 20, 2013)

Yes, I was referring to the paid version (only 3EUD), the free version is really no diff. to DPM, slightly worse overall in-fact.

---------- Post added at 03:35 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:30 AM ----------




anaheiim said:


> Refurbish, put update the Firmware that is all.

Click to collapse



Hmm I'm not really getting you there, English isn't your 1st language? Anyway if I hadn't found this tute I would've been stumped, I'd been crawling NCS's UI for days & was no wiser on how to flash*, it's more obfuscated than I expected! The last 7x steps of your tute weren't obvious in the User Interface, nothing in the app pointed me in that direction. I'll probably try them soon, but 1st I'll do some more reading, just to be sure that your approach is 100% correct/optimal.

Thanks!
*at least I know the program like the back of my hand now!


----------



## DilanChd (Nov 20, 2013)

jalyst said:


> Yes, I was referring to the paid version (only 3EUD), the free version is really no diff. to DPM, slightly worse overall in-fact.

Click to collapse



Most people who use NaviFirm + have free accounts, so not useful.

If you have not paid NaviFirm +, Data Package Manager is most useful.


----------



## jalyst (Nov 20, 2013)

anaheiim said:


> Most people who use NaviFirm + have free accounts, so not useful.

Click to collapse



It's still useful for people to know exactly how the paid version is different, then they can make a informed decision on whether they want to pay or not.
I don't recommend it, the dev is pretty rude & non-responsive, *but*, it's only 3EUD, for some people that's a tiny amt of money, for others it may not be.



> If you have not paid NaviFirm +, Data Package Manager is most useful.

Click to collapse



Yes, that's what I said...


----------



## DilanChd (Nov 20, 2013)

jalyst said:


> It's still useful for people to know exactly how the paid version is different, then they can make a informed decision on whether they want to pay or not.
> I don't recommend it, the dev is pretty rude & non-responsive, *but*, it's only 3EUD, for some people that's a tiny amt of money, for others it may not be.

Click to collapse



Yes, I myself have an account that I paid 3€.
The dev has deleted my account after 24 hours. I was forced to pay another...


----------



## jalyst (Nov 20, 2013)

anaheiim said:


> Yes, I myself have an account that I paid 3€.
> The dev has supprimmé my account after 24 hours. I was forced to pay another...

Click to collapse



What does *supprimmé* mean?


----------



## DilanChd (Nov 20, 2013)

jalyst said:


> What does *supprimmé* mean?

Click to collapse



Ha excuse me: *deleted*


----------



## kabecilhas (Nov 20, 2013)

Hello guys.

I have a doubt.
I bought a Lumia 620 blocked to the operator Optimus Portugal.
But when i bought him, they give me a code for me to unlock my phone.
So I use the same operator on my Lumia, Optimus.
But they are taking too long to upgrade to amber.

Is there any way to reliably update my phone without waiting for the operator update?
Without avoiding the warranty runs out?
How?

Thanks and sorry for my english!


----------



## jalyst (Nov 21, 2013)

anaheiim said:


> Ha excuse me: *deleted*

Click to collapse



That's weird, why did he delete it?


----------



## DilanChd (Nov 21, 2013)

jalyst said:


> That's weird, why did he delete it?

Click to collapse



I do not know...


----------



## kavb1986 (Nov 22, 2013)

There is an easy long process. 

Be sure you have backup of your contacts and settings. 

Install NOKIA SOFTWARE UPDATER

Check for updates. It will update your mobile to .002 version. Size will be around 1.5gb. 

After updating to .002, again check for update and you will get the amber update.

-----------------
Press thanks if this helped you.

Sent from my Neo V using Xda developers app.


----------



## DilanChd (Nov 22, 2013)

kavb1986 said:


> There is an easy long process.
> 
> Be sure you have backup of your contacts and settings.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



And? NSU just updates...

This is why I said that was NCS more full, because he knows downgraded, downloaded, flashed, updated, unbranded, unbricked, etc...


----------



## eortizr (Nov 25, 2013)

Does this work for the AT&T Lumia 1020?


----------



## morbital (Nov 30, 2013)

Thanks, this helped me fix a Lumia 810 that was stuck on the Nokia loading screen! Only cost me $50 on eBay!


----------



## Czechnolog (Nov 30, 2013)

@anaheiim - Does anybody know if possible to flash the device with the different RM code? 
I have Nokia 520 RM-914 and I would use FW for RM-915 (AT&T).

Main reason is that this FW (3043.0000.1324.0001) has a "Double Tap to Wake" feature. 

Thanks.


----------



## DilanChd (Nov 30, 2013)

JaroslavHruska said:


> @anaheiim - Does anybody know if possible to flash the device with the different RM code?
> I have Nokia 520 RM-914 and I would use FW for RM-915 (AT&T).
> 
> Main reason is that this FW (3043.0000.1324.0001) has a "Double Tap to Wake" feature.
> ...

Click to collapse



I do not know if it will work.


----------



## IzaacJ (Nov 30, 2013)

@anaheiim Worth to mention in the tutorial is that clicking Download Selected button results in "Download error". So right-clicking the ROM is a must  If the button should work, then there's something messing with me, cause the button did not work at all


----------



## titi66200 (Nov 30, 2013)

All works for me.


----------



## Czechnolog (Dec 1, 2013)

@anaheiim - My only concern is not to brick my phone. 

I would do this: download AT&T firmware and then flash it by your method described in the 1st thread. 
So, do you think it will work?


----------



## optical99 (Dec 3, 2013)

*Tks*

I had looking for a week to discover a tutorial like this.. thank you man. I have changed my Lumia 720 ROM's  from a CH operator to a global. Now I have data sense installed on my device. :laugh:


----------



## aSpirit81 (Dec 4, 2013)

something like this for HTC 8X ?


----------



## DilanChd (Dec 7, 2013)

Add the new version of Nokia Care Suite 5.0 (2013.49.3.3) on first post.


----------



## DilanChd (Dec 8, 2013)

IzaacJ said:


> @anaheiim Worth to mention in the tutorial is that clicking Download Selected button results in "Download error". So right-clicking the ROM is a must  If the button should work, then there's something messing with me, cause the button did not work at all

Click to collapse



I've ever seen. You can make a screenshot?



aSpirit81 said:


> something like this for HTC 8X ?

Click to collapse



You can see the xboxmod's [Guide] Unbrand HTC 8X.


----------



## megagprime (Dec 9, 2013)

*520 problems*

after flashing both my 1020 and 520 perfectly, i wanted to try another rom for my 520. but now when i try to flash it does not work, just keep getting "Message Send failed"

any ideas? i flashed it fine yesterday, same method, same everything :crying:


----------



## Vhunter (Dec 12, 2013)

Hi thanks for this, I have one more question can you change the carrier part? right now it is Country Variant PR, can I change this to some other country?


----------



## jbarros26 (Dec 12, 2013)

hi there, fist of all thanks for the post. its an nice and clear tuto 

i have one question,how can i know what is the stock rom, like "059T3N6 RM-941 VAR EURO FR CV - this is for french, right? debrand, but im from Portugal and i cant see where is PT CV, so i install on from Spain i guess, but i whould like to, or one globa or just for PT, its possible? i´m a newbie in wp and in certanily thing´s i get lost!
Thanks


----------



## jbarros26 (Dec 13, 2013)

Any help?!?!?


----------



## Petulinek (Dec 13, 2013)

All ROMs have all languages, so FR ROM has PT also.
You can find all product codes on this website:
http://forum.gsmhosting.com/vbb/f60...download-nokia-925t-added-1660094/index2.html


----------



## eelpout (Dec 13, 2013)

This thread is a big help, thanks!

I do have a question though as I'm new to Lumia. Can the product code of a phone be changed as well? 

I just flashed my Lumia 810, which is a demo model with product code 059R380, using the T-Mobile 059Q1JT code. The flash worked great, but I thought the product code would change with the flash, but it didn't. I had to flash because I wasn't getting updates OTA, I assume T-Mobile was ignoring the phone because of the product code.

Or now that I've flashed to GDR2/Amber will I get updates regardless?


----------



## jbarros26 (Dec 13, 2013)

Petulinek said:


> All ROMs have all languages, so FR ROM has PT also.
> 
> 
> You can find all product codes on this website:
> ...

Click to collapse








thx mate. I knew that forum threat too but my only question to identify an debrand from an branded rom, the last Nokia that i work for its was an Xpress music 5800 Symbian OS and in that time the list o PC was more clearly, or maybe i was to far from Nokia that i forgot how to see the difference ?








Sent from my RM-941_eu_spain_366 using Tapatalk


----------



## Petulinek (Dec 14, 2013)

jbarros26 said:


> thx mate. I knew that forum threat too but my only question to identify an debrand from an branded rom, the last Nokia that i work for its was an Xpress music 5800 Symbian OS and in that time the list o PC was more clearly, or maybe i was to far from Nokia that i forgot how to see the difference ?

Click to collapse



Branded ROMs have name of operator (Vodafone,T-Mobile, etc), nonbranded are without it with CV (Country Variant). Euro or EU are european ROMs, APAC are Asia-Pacific region.
You can flash any of EU CV, eg GB, DE, PL... There are without operators programs and settings.
I have now in my Lumia 920 flashed ROM from Australia without problems with my language


----------



## kleanth1s (Dec 14, 2013)

*a little help*

Just bought my 1020 and love it. I am unlocked to all providers (I am from Cyprus). The minor issue I have is after I charge it fully, after 10 minutes it shows 84% without apps running in the background. After the 84% battery life is amazing. Anyway, my firmware is still on 3049 with "no firmware available for your device"
How can I find my product number and product code for my device, so I can flash the newest firmware available?
Why it says no firmware available, since its been out for 3 months?
Thanks.


----------



## GoodDayToDie (Dec 15, 2013)

Have you ever drained it all the way, yet? While not great to do regularly, doing it once will give the OS a more realistic view of the battery performance.

Alternatively, if possible, you might be able to get a warranty replacement. 10 minutes is short enough you could just have it sitting on the counter and demo to the people at the store.


----------



## kleanth1s (Dec 15, 2013)

GoodDayToDie said:


> Have you ever drained it all the way, yet? While not great to do regularly, doing it once will give the OS a more realistic view of the battery performance.
> 
> Alternatively, if possible, you might be able to get a warranty replacement. 10 minutes is short enough you could just have it sitting on the counter and demo to the people at the store.

Click to collapse



I am sure its a bad reading. I charged it this morning, went from 100% to 84%, soft reset(ed) it and showed 99% going slowly slowly down. I know that it will be fixed in the upcoming updates. 
Thank you for your answer.
My issue is the firmware that is still on 3049. Shouldn't it be 3050?


----------



## Petulinek (Dec 15, 2013)

Data are untouched only with OTA update, flashing FW via e.g. NSU wipes all user data, phone is clean like from factory.


----------



## merwin (Dec 16, 2013)

Worked great!


Sent from my RM-893_nam_tmous_201 using Tapatalk


----------



## jbarros26 (Dec 17, 2013)

So what is the country who receives updates firstly? Like i know that French receive first than Portuguese, so someone knows what is the good one to be on the edge updates? Thanks 


Sent from my RM-941_eu_spain_366 using Tapatalk


----------



## DilanChd (Dec 17, 2013)

jbarros26 said:


> So what is the country who receives updates firstly? Like i know that French receive first than Portuguese, so someone knows what is the good one to be on the edge updates? Thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my RM-941_eu_spain_366 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Do not worry, if update available, the members will always be there to share this "news".


----------



## sachin.gokhale (Dec 18, 2013)

Hello Firends, 

Can I unlock AT&T go phone Nokia 520 using above flashing method ? I want to flash India firmware on that. Also unlock code is not available on many websites due to some restrictions from At&T.

Can anybody please help me in the situation ?


----------



## pelrossvannak (Dec 18, 2013)

anaheiim said:


> How to download and flash all Nokia Lumia Stock ROM
> ​
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Hello, Can I install Rom Nokia Lumia 925 on My Nokia Lumia 900?

Thank you before hand for your answer.
Best Regards


----------



## DilanChd (Dec 18, 2013)

pelrossvannak said:


> Hello, Can I install Rom Nokia Lumia 925 on My Nokia Lumia 900?
> 
> Thank you before hand for your answer.
> Best Regards

Click to collapse



Hi,

No.

And, why you have quoted all this (first post)?


----------



## kleanth1s (Dec 20, 2013)

Shouldn't my international lumia 1020 have the 3050 firmware by now?


----------



## f0lken (Dec 20, 2013)

I am having problems on NCS to flash an AT&T rom to update it with Lumia Black, it always keeps giving me the same error

"0xFA001304: Platform ID check fails. Reason(s): The FFU file is not meant for this product. 
The platform ID of image does not match with platform ID of the device."

Does anyone have an idea of how can I solve this?, I want my raw support 

BTW: I am on Telcel Mexico, and on GDR3


----------



## thals1992 (Dec 20, 2013)

f0lken said:


> I am having problems on NCS to flash an AT&T rom to update it with Lumia Black, it always keeps giving me the same error
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



To install a rom that's for the same model, but a different product code, you need to boot to the Qualcomm mode.... If I recall correctly.








Sent from my RM-860 using Tapatalk


----------



## DilanChd (Dec 21, 2013)

kleanth1s said:


> Shouldn't my international lumia 1020 have the 3050 firmware by now?

Click to collapse



What your Product Code?


----------



## DilanChd (Dec 21, 2013)

*Thank you to all, you that make ​​"live" this thread, there has to seen stats DL (result achieved in a short time): 
DL stat for NokiaCareSuiteForStore-2013.49.3.30.exe: 816 time.
DL stat for Nokia_Care_Suite_5.0_2013.38.3.2_Full.exe: 1882 time
DL stat for Nokia DataPackage Manager 2013.7.5.msi: 2380 time.
DL stat for UserGroupsConfiguration.rar: 1797 time

Total DL stat: 6875 time :good: And this is increasing day by day.

Thank you again *


----------



## GreenGrenadez (Dec 21, 2013)

*Different Product Code*



thals1992 said:


> To install a rom that's for the same model, but a different product code, you need to boot to the Qualcomm mode.... If I recall correctly.
> 
> Sent from my RM-860 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Hi, back in August I flashed my USA ATT Nokia 920 (059L848) FR (059S6R5) to Amber update.  My phone is still in warranty and I'm having a problem with and need to send it back to ATT for a trade, but I need to go back to stock (059L848) but I'm getting:

0xFA001304: Platform ID check fails. Reason(s): The FFU file is not meant for this product. The platform ID of image does not match with platform ID of the device.

Exception:
Nokia.CareSuite.PlugIns.MurzimRecovery.RecoveryDialog.MurzimProgrammingException: 0xFA001304: Platform ID check fails. Reason(s): The FFU file is not meant for this product. The platform ID of image does not match with platform ID of the device.

   at Nokia.CareSuite.PlugIns.MurzimRecovery.RecoveryDialog.RecoveryDialogModel.Flash()
   at Nokia.CareSuite.PlugIns.MurzimRecovery.RecoveryDialog.RecoveryDialogModel.<HandleDownloadVariantPackageCompleted>b__b(Object state)

You had mentioned earlier to someone that this is possible if boot in Qualcomm mode.  I've looked for procedure to get into this mode and not finding it.  Can you elaborate on this a bit?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## GreenGrenadez (Dec 21, 2013)

feherneoh said:


> Volume + and plug cable in (not sure, but I think this is what I did on Lumia 520)

Click to collapse



Thanks, That gets me a screen with a lightening bolt & a cog and NCS doesn't seem to be able to communicate with it. 

I do get a connection tone from the computer when I plug it in, but no response from phone.  Any other ideas ?


----------



## f0lken (Dec 21, 2013)

feherneoh said:


> Volume + and plug cable in (not sure, but I think this is what I did on Lumia 520)

Click to collapse



Thanks! I tried, and the phone goes into qualcomm mode but the NCS doesn't detect it that way, it always send me to the screen that ask me to put my phone in recovery mode, and in that mode I keep getting that error.

BTW: I downloaded 2 other roms and both work well, is only the AT&T rom that gives me that error


----------



## kleanth1s (Dec 22, 2013)

anaheiim said:


> What your Product Code?

Click to collapse



Thanks. Figured it out. The latest firmware for my model IS 3049.


----------



## grinna (Dec 30, 2013)

I get a Lumia 625 but he comes with customization TIM-BR, can I change it by a firmware customization without operator with this procedure?


----------



## DilanChd (Dec 30, 2013)

grinna said:


> I get a Lumia 625 but he comes with customization TIM-BR, can I change it by a firmware customization without operator with this procedure?

Click to collapse



Yes, you can. Take this:
*059R3Q8 RM-846* VAR AMERICA BR CV


----------



## negruj (Dec 31, 2013)

Hello,

I have a Lumia 625 branded O2 germany with this info: 059T755 RM-941 VAR EURO DE O2

I want to unbrand it to a stockrom, by preference a belgian one. 

Is this a Belgian Rom and can I flash this rom? BTW What does MVP stands for?

059T5C3 RM-941 VAR *MVP *EURO BE LU

Will this void warranty?

Thanks


----------



## DilanChd (Dec 31, 2013)

negruj said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have a Lumia 625 branded O2 germany with this info: 059T755 RM-941 VAR EURO DE O2
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi,

Yes, you can flash this Stock ROM.

MVP: Messagerie Vidéo (Privée)


----------



## DilanChd (Jan 1, 2014)

New UserGroupsConfiguration file available on first post.


----------



## thals1992 (Jan 1, 2014)

anaheiim said:


> New UserGroupsConfiguration file available on first post.

Click to collapse








What changed?








Sent from my RM-860 using Tapatalk


----------



## DilanChd (Jan 1, 2014)

thals1992 said:


> What changed?

Click to collapse



Not much, just a few more attribute/value from official CFG.


----------



## potschi (Jan 2, 2014)

Hey There,

i got a problem with Data Package manager. After loging it will stop at loggin to remote server.

I use to 3 file form first post (and yes i tried to deinstall / reinstall all apps).


----------



## Liambass (Jan 2, 2014)

potschi said:


> Hey There,
> 
> i got a problem with Data Package manager. After loging it will stop at loggin to remote server.
> 
> I use to 3 file form first post (and yes i tried to deinstall / reinstall all apps).

Click to collapse



I had this same problem this morning, seems to be working now, I guess the servers must have been down...


----------



## potschi (Jan 2, 2014)

This will work for me:



Open Data Package Manager

Klick offline

The Data Manager will open now

After this go to file -> online


----------



## grinna (Jan 3, 2014)

anaheiim said:


> Yes, you can. Take this:
> *059R3Q8 RM-846* VAR AMERICA BR CV

Click to collapse



but my lumia 625 is RM-941 and still have not found product code BR, and as to what you mentioned RM-846 as I will use on a RM-941?


----------



## DilanChd (Jan 3, 2014)

grinna said:


> but my lumia 625 is RM-941 and still have not found product code BR, and as to what you mentioned RM-846 as I will use on a RM-941?

Click to collapse



Sorry, I am deceived...

Take this: *059T1P5 RM-941 VAR LTA BR CV*


----------



## grinna (Jan 3, 2014)

anaheiim said:


> Sorry, I am deceived...
> 
> Take this: *059T1P5 RM-941 VAR LTA BR CV*

Click to collapse



thank you :laugh::good:


----------



## grinna (Jan 4, 2014)

How to restore original rom?


----------



## DilanChd (Jan 4, 2014)

grinna said:


> How to restore original rom?

Click to collapse



What is your original Product Code?


----------



## grinna (Jan 5, 2014)

anaheiim said:


> What is your original Product Code?

Click to collapse



Here is the problem I did the procedure and did not save my original Product CODE, the operator is TIM-BR


----------



## DilanChd (Jan 5, 2014)

grinna said:


> Here is the problem I did the procedure and did not save my original Product CODE, the operator is TIM-BR

Click to collapse



The original Product Code is in the drawer of the µSD card or in the drawer of the SIM card.

Product Code of TIM-BR: *059V0R7 RM-941 VAR LTA BR TIM*


----------



## grinna (Jan 6, 2014)

anaheiim said:


> The original Product Code is in the drawer of the µSD card or in the drawer of the SIM card.
> 
> Product Code of TIM-BR: *059V0R7 RM-941 VAR LTA BR TIM*

Click to collapse



thanks where u find this PC, I searched on google and nothing


----------



## norgan (Jan 6, 2014)

*Cannot select update list*

Update list is greyed out. I've downloaded latest files and copied the Config file over. I have downloaded the rom files and selected open product. still cannot select update list.

Edit: older version works (5.0 2013.13.4.4)


----------



## DilanChd (Jan 7, 2014)

grinna said:


> thanks where u find this PC, I searched on google and nothing

Click to collapse



For you, with Data Package Manager.

I find this Product Code with NaviFirm+.


----------



## msedek (Jan 8, 2014)

does this method work with lumia 620?

and in the case it does..  with one to download or how to identify the correct serial and etc for my device.. 


thanks in advance 

Enviado desde mi GT-N7100 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## tids2k (Jan 8, 2014)

Successfully converted Lumia 1520 HK to Lumia 1520 AU. Many thanks for the guide. Loving this phone.


----------



## DilanChd (Jan 8, 2014)

msedek said:


> does this method work with lumia 620?
> 
> and in the case it does..  with one to download or how to identify the correct serial and etc for my device..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



This method works with lumia 620.


----------



## norgan (Jan 9, 2014)

*windows 8*

anyone got this working with windows 8.1?


----------



## DilanChd (Jan 9, 2014)

norgan said:


> anyone got this working with windows 8.1?

Click to collapse



This works very well with Windows 8.1.


----------



## DilanChd (Jan 12, 2014)

@rahulrambhat



			
				rahulrambhat said:
			
		

> hi
> sorrry to disturb u
> i hav an idea about lumia 520 and other low end devices with 512 mb ram devices.
> can we flash lumia 820 rom with same resolution. it has 1gb ram and can acess  1gb exclusive apps.
> ...

Click to collapse



You can not flash a ROM specific device to another...
I'm not even sure the flash process are done properly, and if it goes well there will be a high risk of brickage.

PS: Not PM, post here!


----------



## palbadi (Jan 14, 2014)

Can I unlock nokia lumia 510 At &t locked phone by flashing stock rom with this method????


----------



## DilanChd (Jan 14, 2014)

@palbadi

See:


anaheiim said:


> That's right, flashing a Windows Phone (Stock ROM), does not desimlock the device.

Click to collapse


----------



## palbadi (Jan 14, 2014)

anaheiim said:


> @palbadi
> 
> See:

Click to collapse



Do u mean that phone will NOT be unlocked after flashing stock rom?


----------



## DilanChd (Jan 14, 2014)

palbadi said:


> Do u mean that phone will NOT be unlocked after flashing stock rom?

Click to collapse



Yes, as stated in the quote, the fact flashing does unlock SIM.


----------



## palbadi (Jan 14, 2014)

anaheiim said:


> Yes, as stated in the quote, the fact flashing does unlock SIM.

Click to collapse



Ok. Then any process to unlock. I did not find anywhere. BTW I am new to windows phone os.


----------



## DilanChd (Jan 14, 2014)

palbadi said:


> Ok. Then any process to unlock. I did not find anywhere. BTW I am new to windows phone os.

Click to collapse



You can ask your service provider (operator) to unlock your SIM...


----------



## palbadi (Jan 14, 2014)

anaheiim said:


> You can ask your service provider (operator) to unlock your SIM...

Click to collapse



Really I am going to buy lumia 520 2nd hand online which is stated as imported from USA and it is said that it is locked to AT&T, but
carries no contract (Which means this
phone is completely legal to be
unlocked and the owner does not owe
any money to AT&T).

So what should I do with the phone to support indian gsm sim?


----------



## DilanChd (Jan 14, 2014)

palbadi said:


> Really I am going to buy lumia 520 2nd hand online which is stated as imported from USA and it is said that it is locked to AT&T, but
> carries no contract (Which means this
> phone is completely legal to be
> unlocked and the owner does not owe
> ...

Click to collapse



Warning!! If you want a Nokia Lumia 520 and if you want he work on Indian network, you must be careful Product Type!
For India, the Product Type is RM-914.

In short, do not take an AT&T, do not take RM-913 or RM-915 or RM-917.
RM-914 only!


----------



## ujori89 (Jan 19, 2014)

*flashing lumia 520.*

Hi everyone! I have lumia 520 branded on Vodafone Italy. It has sim unlocked. But I live in Albania and I want to flash this country ROM unbranded.  It will lock my sim? Now I'm using it with Vodafone Albania sim , it works. I'm confused if my phone it will be locked or not after flashing.


----------



## mokokawi (Jan 21, 2014)

what benefit would i have of downloading a specific rom for my 1520....its from at&t.....i dont understand what would be a reason to flask stock rom.

if so what is it....and which one should i install on my att 1520


----------



## DilanChd (Jan 22, 2014)

ujori89 said:


> Hi everyone! I have lumia 520 branded on Vodafone Italy. It has sim unlocked. But I live in Albania and I want to flash this country ROM unbranded.  It will lock my sim? Now I'm using it with Vodafone Albania sim , it works. I'm confused if my phone it will be locked or not after flashing.

Click to collapse



Normally, no this don't relock your SIM.


----------



## KrewsialNL (Jan 23, 2014)

mokokawi said:


> what benefit would i have of downloading a specific rom for my 1520....its from at&t.....i dont understand what would be a reason to flask stock rom.
> 
> if so what is it....and which one should i install on my att 1520

Click to collapse



I can give you my example (Lumia920)

My phone is for the Nigerian market, but I bought it in Romania. (It's not locked to a provider)
The Lumia black update for this phone, has already rolled out for a lot of countries, but for the one I have, it's "pending approval" which means, nobody knows when the update will actually be released.

Now, If I flash the ROM for another region (I.E. UK - non carrier), I can download the Black update and force feed it to my phone and voila, I have the latest software.

My major concern is, will I be able to receive OTA updates in the future?


----------



## lordmaxey (Jan 23, 2014)

KrewsialNL said:


> Now, If I flash the ROM for another region (I.E. UK - non carrier), I can download the Black update and force feed it to my phone and voila, I have the latest software.
> 
> My major concern is, will I be able to receive OTA updates in the future?

Click to collapse



Yes, you'll receive future updates! But as you described above: If you flash your phone to UK-non carrier, you'll receive OTA updates for the UK-firmware. Not for your original fw.


----------



## smukaj (Jan 24, 2014)

*info about sim lock*

I have a locked to Tmobile UK network Nokia lumia 925. If i flash any unbranded firmware, will the phone be unlocked ?


----------



## KrewsialNL (Jan 24, 2014)

lordmaxey said:


> Yes, you'll receive future updates! But as you described above: If you flash your phone to UK-non carrier, you'll receive OTA updates for the UK-firmware. Not for your original fw.

Click to collapse



Thanks for confirming this.
UK firmware is fine with me. I'm Dutch, Living in Romania, walking around with a Nigerian firmware. :silly:

I'll flash it tonight then 

---------- Post added at 01:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:54 PM ----------




smukaj said:


> I have a locked to Tmobile UK network Nokia lumia 925. If i flash any unbranded firmware, will the phone be unlocked ?

Click to collapse



No, this was already mentioned.


----------



## lordmaxey (Jan 24, 2014)

KrewsialNL said:


> Thanks for confirming this.
> UK firmware is fine with me. I'm Dutch, Living in Romania, walking around with a Nigerian firmware. :silly:
> 
> I'll flash it tonight then

Click to collapse



You're welcome


----------



## DilanChd (Jan 24, 2014)

KrewsialNL said:


> Thanks for confirming this.
> UK firmware is fine with me. I'm *Dutch*, Living in *Romania*, walking around with a *Nigerian* firmware. :silly:
> 
> I'll flash it tonight then

Click to collapse



Loool


----------



## hellshinoda (Jan 24, 2014)

Anyone stuck at SETTING UP YOUR PHONE? I have flash normally and star to set up my phone. But when it says "A few more apps still need to finish installing. It should just take another moment or two". It stays there forever, with the dot running at the top. I don't know what I did wrong because everything up to that point to perfectly normal.


----------



## DilanChd (Jan 25, 2014)

hellshinoda said:


> Anyone stuck at SETTING UP YOUR PHONE? I have flash normally and star to set up my phone. But when it says "A few more apps still need to finish installing. It should just take another moment or two". It stays there forever, with the dot running at the top. I don't know what I did wrong because everything up to that point to perfectly normal.

Click to collapse



Sometimes it takes some time ... 
It worked since?


----------



## Aurashismail (Jan 26, 2014)

So would this work if you owned a Lumia 822 or 928?


----------



## DilanChd (Jan 26, 2014)

Aurashismail said:


> So would this work if you owned a Lumia 822 or 928?

Click to collapse



Yes, works.


----------



## Aurashismail (Jan 26, 2014)

anaheiim said:


> Yes, works.

Click to collapse



So to clarify, I download RM-821 and Produce 059Q8C2 to give me firmware 3051.40000.1349.0002.

I then use Product Support tool to flash that firmware to my 928?

Wouldn't I have any problems given that the 928/822 are verizon devices?


----------



## DilanChd (Jan 26, 2014)

Aurashismail said:


> So to clarify, I download RM-821 and Produce 059Q8C2 to give me firmware 3051.40000.1349.0002.
> 
> I then use Product Support tool to flash that firmware to my 928?
> 
> Wouldn't I have any problems given that the 928/822 are verizon devices?

Click to collapse



But you read the tutorial, this links????
The Product Type and Product Code are different from devices...

*You can not download and flash a ROM that is not made ​​for your device. 
Reread the tutorial, everything is explained.*


What you have Nokia Lumia? You have the 822? You also have the 928?


----------



## Aurashismail (Jan 26, 2014)

anaheiim said:


> But you read the tutorial, this links????
> The Product Type and Product Code are different from devices...
> 
> *You can not download and flash a ROM that is not made ​​for your device.
> ...

Click to collapse



Well that's where I'm confused. I own a Lumia 928. When I search for it's product code, this is what I see: http://i.imgur.com/EdP4tIL.png

However, the firmware 3045.0000.1328.2046 is the firmware that's currently on my phone. 

I'm confused because if I'm downloading the same firmware to reflash.. aren't I just reflashing GDR2?


----------



## thals1992 (Jan 26, 2014)

Aurashismail said:


> Well that's where I'm confused. I own a Lumia 928. When I search for it's product code, this is what I see: http://i.imgur.com/EdP4tIL.png
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Yeah, no GDR3 yet. Just keep checking their servers for a newer version.








Sent from my Lumia 928 (RM-860) using Tapatalk


----------



## DilanChd (Jan 26, 2014)

Aurashismail said:


> Well that's where I'm confused. I own a Lumia 928. When I search for it's product code, this is what I see: http://i.imgur.com/EdP4tIL.png
> 
> However, the firmware 3045.0000.1328.2046 is the firmware that's currently on my phone.
> 
> I'm confused because if I'm downloading the same firmware to reflash.. aren't I just reflashing GDR2?

Click to collapse



For the 928, there are only (for now) two versions of Firmware/ROM/sameProduct Code: 
- 1532.5957.1318.3021 (first update/release)
- 3045.0000.1328.2046 (second update = GDR2, Lumia Amber => that you have)


The GDR3/Lumia Black update for 928 vrz (for 928 is the third update), from nokia support site:
Waiting for approval.


----------



## Aurashismail (Jan 26, 2014)

anaheiim said:


> For the 928, there are only (for now) two versions of Firmware/ROM/sameProduct Code:
> - 1532.5957.1318.3021 (first update/release)
> - 3045.0000.1328.2046 (second update = GDR2, Lumia Amber => that you have)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Got it. Thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## elixir_pr (Jan 27, 2014)

Hi everyone,
I have black AT&T Lumia 920. I wanna be able to use Nokia Black update which hasn't been released for AT&T Lumia 920. I would like to flash the ROM that comes on standard non-carrier Lumia 920, I mean the factory unlocked one. What product code etc should I search for?


----------



## ujori89 (Jan 30, 2014)

Everything worked good for me. Thnx!

Inviato dal mio GT-P5110 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## drake316 (Feb 2, 2014)

*Error Rom ATT*

I tryed to use this rom 
059T013 RM-877 VAR NAM US ATT SL WHITE.

 I have a lumia 1020 white
and i got the next error.

0xFA001304: Platform ID check fails. Reason(s): The FFU file is not meant for this product. The platform ID of image does not match with platform ID of the device.

i just want to install GDR3,


----------



## DilanChd (Feb 2, 2014)

drake316 said:


> I tryed to use this rom
> 059T013 RM-877 VAR NAM US ATT SL WHITE.
> 
> I have a lumia 1020 white
> ...

Click to collapse



What is your Hard Product Code?


----------



## sa3d12 (Feb 2, 2014)

i searched for my product and i found the lumia black update available....
but when i check through my phone it says its up to date ...
the point is can i update through the nokia care suite rather than waiting for OTA update ??


----------



## DilanChd (Feb 2, 2014)

sa3d12 said:


> i searched for my product and i found the lumia black update available....
> but when i check through my phone it says its up to date ...
> the point is can i update through the nokia care suite rather than waiting for OTA update ??

Click to collapse



Yes you can. What is your Product Code of your ROM?


----------



## sa3d12 (Feb 2, 2014)

anaheiim said:


> Yes you can. What is your Product Code of your ROM?

Click to collapse



here it is:  RM-914....059S1L3
Lumia 520


----------



## DilanChd (Feb 2, 2014)

sa3d12 said:


> here it is:  RM-914....059S1L3
> Lumia 520

Click to collapse



Where is where you saw that Lumia Black is available for your Product Code (059S1L3 RM-914 VAR IMEA-MEA3 EG LY CV)?


----------



## sa3d12 (Feb 2, 2014)

anaheiim said:


> Where is where you saw that Lumia Black is available for your Product Code (059S1L3 RM-914 VAR IMEA-MEA3 EG LY CV)?
> Because, see the two pictures on attachments.

Click to collapse



sorry i miss checked the product code...still am waiting for the update 

thank you for clearing it up


----------



## drake316 (Feb 2, 2014)

anaheiim said:


> What is your Hard Product Code?

Click to collapse



iam not sure whats means hard product code. But these were my settings in the begining.


Type Designator :	 RM-877
Model Name	    :    Nokia 909
Product Code    :    059V1Q0
Software Version:	 3049.0000.1330.1003
Software Status	:    Not available


----------



## Will_nonya (Feb 3, 2014)

*Return to AT&T ROM*

Ok, so I have a Black AT&T Nokia 920, sim unlocked with a T-Mobile sim running a french ROM installed by the previous owner.

I was able to get the download portion of this working by using a different user configuration.  When I get to trying to flash the ROM I get this error:

0xFA001304: Platform ID check fails. Reason(s): The FFU file is not meant for this product. The platform ID of image does not match with platform ID of the device.

Exception:
Nokia.CareSuite.PlugIns.MurzimRecovery.RecoveryDialog.MurzimProgrammingException: 0xFA001304: Platform ID check fails. Reason(s): The FFU file is not meant for this product. The platform ID of image does not match with platform ID of the device.

   at Nokia.CareSuite.PlugIns.MurzimRecovery.RecoveryDialog.RecoveryDialogModel.Flash()
   at Nokia.CareSuite.PlugIns.MurzimRecovery.RecoveryDialog.RecoveryDialogModel.<HandleDownloadVariantPackageCompleted>b__b(Object state)

This occurs after clicking Retry.


When I first started researching this I remember seeing people who had gone to a Rogers ROM having trouble going back to AT&T with plenty of success stories as well.

So an RM-821 ROM has been flashed on my RM-820 device and the AT&T Rom won't allow me to flash back.  Any thoughts, suggestions, search tips or helpful comments?


----------



## JM2010 (Feb 8, 2014)

*Confused, debrand Nokia 920*

Hi I am still very confused even with the detailed tutorial.  I currently have a AT&T Nokia Lumia 920 with Black Update.  Is it possible to debrand the phone to get the DataSense App.  The phone was purchased in the USA and is SIM unlocked, as I currently reside outside the USA now.  My product code is 059L848 and Type is RM-820.  If I can debrand by flash, which ROM do I download, and do I do that with the NCS.  Within NCS I followed up to the point where I downloaded RM-820 NDT AMERICA ATT BLACK ROM.  If I flash this, is that not the same thing that is already on there?

Thanks ahead of time for the help!


----------



## Will_nonya (Feb 8, 2014)

JM2010 said:


> Hi I am still very confused even with the detailed tutorial.  I currently have a AT&T Nokia Lumia 920 with Black Update.  Is it possible to debrand the phone to get the DataSense App.  The phone was purchased in the USA and is SIM unlocked, as I currently reside outside the USA now.  My product code is 059L848 and Type is RM-820.  If I can debrand by flash, which ROM do I download, and do I do that with the NCS.  Within NCS I followed up to the point where I downloaded RM-820 NDT AMERICA ATT BLACK ROM.  If I flash this, is that not the same thing that is already on there?
> 
> Thanks ahead of time for the help!

Click to collapse



You can indeed flash another ROM on your AT&T phone.  The problem seems to be if you want to flash back.

My phone is an At&T Lumia 920 currently running a French ROM which has the data sense app.  I dont have a recommendation on what you should flash though.

The ROM you've listed is the same as what you already have.


----------



## JM2010 (Feb 9, 2014)

Will_nonya said:


> You can indeed flash another ROM on your AT&T phone.  The problem seems to be if you want to flash back.
> 
> My phone is an At&T Lumia 920 currently running a French ROM which has the data sense app.  I dont have a recommendation on what you should flash though.
> 
> The ROM you've listed is the same as what you already have.

Click to collapse



Is there anything bad about having the French ROM?  For ex. does tethering work, and are there limits beyond being able to Flash back (I don't think I'll have the need too) that I should be worried about?  If not, then which ROM do I download to do what you did?


----------



## nathanalanlister (Feb 9, 2014)

pelrossvannak said:


> Hello, Can I install Rom Nokia Lumia 925 on My Nokia Lumia 900?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Sent from my RM-915_nam_usa_228 using XDA Windows Phone 8 App


----------



## Will_nonya (Feb 10, 2014)

JM2010 said:


> Is there anything bad about having the French ROM?  For ex. does tethering work, and are there limits beyond being able to Flash back (I don't think I'll have the need too) that I should be worried about?  If not, then which ROM do I download to do what you did?

Click to collapse



Everything seems to work.  The only minor annoyances are that the data connection only displays 48 regardless of the data connection.  No LTE indicator etc.  and on first boot everything is in French.

This phone was actually flashed by the previous owner who apparently couldn't wait for AT &T to roll out the black update. For me there is no advantage to using this ROM.  The only real downside is that you cant take the device back for warranty repairs.

If you are set on doing this though I would suggest trying to stay with an RM-820 ROM if you can.  I don't know where you're currently located but making sure you choose a ROM that supports your local data options is worth consideration.


----------



## Alohran (Feb 11, 2014)

Well, it has been a long time since I've tried to flash or flashed a cellphone. My last adventure (which I gladly mastered) was my old but loyal Nokia Xpress Music 5800. It worked great! And so I turned into Lumia 800 (nothing to flash or do there... dang!) and now, my Lumia 920.

So I got this unbranded, no operator attached phone, which I finally found out to be a 059S1C4 RM-821 VAR AMERICA LTA1 PR CV BLACK, thanks to NCS. I downloaded the stock rom (1.33 GB) and did the whole process in order to test and learn what happens through each step of the way, and to see if by a shot of luck I got the Black update (I was in Amber, never getting Black so far) but as expected, everything remained the same. So now, I wanna go one step ahead and, as I've checked, the only country near me that has Black update is Brazil (I live in Chile) for the Country Variant one (059Q8T8 RM-821 VAR AMERICA BR CV Black). Now I'm repeating the steps but changing the product code to 059Q8T8, which gave me an update of 1.4 GB which seems to be the Black update. So the question goes as... If I download that ROM, continue the steps (product support tools, search rm-821, choose lumia 920, plug the phone in, etc.), will I get my 920 finally into Black, and everything working fine? Or will I just get a nice brand-new brick?

I'm trying to get a hold of the flashing stuff now with my 920, as with my 800 I had my hands tied, so please give me a hand here...

Thanks in advance!

EDIT: Well, like in old ancient times I simply just took the jump... And now my phone has Lumia Black . Thanks for the tutorial!!!


----------



## belchie (Feb 11, 2014)

Thanks for these instructions. I'm going flash a debranded stock ROM on my Vodafone 1520. Does it matter if I flash before I get the unlock code from Vodafone or should I wait until after I've unocked it? I don't want to complicate the unlocking process.


----------



## maclancer (Feb 12, 2014)

I already flash my 1520 with the downloaded retail version but there is not way to unlock it... Does exist a way to unlock from a firmware?


----------



## belchie (Feb 12, 2014)

I followed the tutorial but when I input Product Type and Product Code I get "Found 0 variant package(s)". I'm putting in  059T960 and RM-937. I see the Online icon in the bottom right corner. Can anyone suggest what I could be doing wrong?

Update: I am an idiot. I had the Product Type and the Product Code the wrong way round.


----------



## DilanChd (Feb 12, 2014)

belchie said:


> I followed the tutorial but when I input Product Type and Product Code I get "Found 0 variant package(s)". I'm putting in  059T960 and RM-937. I see the Online icon in the bottom right corner. Can anyone suggest what I could be doing wrong?
> 
> Update: I am an idiot. I had the Product Type and the Product Code the wrong way round.

Click to collapse



Why do you take the GLOBAL ROM?


----------



## DilanChd (Feb 12, 2014)

maclancer said:


> I already flash my 1520 with the downloaded retail version but there is not way to unlock it... Does exist a way to unlock from a firmware?

Click to collapse



Unlock what? If, is related to the SIM card, it will not work.


----------



## belchie (Feb 12, 2014)

anaheiim said:


> Why do you take the GLOBAL ROM?

Click to collapse



I changed my mind and took the Var Euro GB CV Black in the end. To be honest, I didn't know the advantages or disadvantages of the Global rom so played safe with the GB version.


----------



## Alohran (Feb 13, 2014)

anaheiim said:


> Why do you take the GLOBAL ROM?

Click to collapse



What's a Global Rom? Oo


----------



## techimnot (Feb 14, 2014)

*Error I receive*

Everything works fine until the flash starts and I get this error,
0x00030007: The boot loaders in FFU file are not signed for this device. RKH of device: F771E62AF89994064F77CD3BC16829503BDF9A3D506D3FACECAEF3F808C868FD. RKH of FFU image: 7C81AABA97E4904DB782605A6C74A59480361E5A363337B2EF5B8F925763110B

Exception:
Nokia.CareSuite.PlugIns.MurzimRecovery.RecoveryDialog.MurzimProgrammingException: 0x00030007: The boot loaders in FFU file are not signed for this device. RKH of device: F771E62AF89994064F77CD3BC16829503BDF9A3D506D3FACECAEF3F808C868FD. RKH of FFU image: 7C81AABA97E4904DB782605A6C74A59480361E5A363337B2EF5B8F925763110B

   at Nokia.CareSuite.PlugIns.MurzimRecovery.RecoveryDialog.RecoveryDialogModel.Flash()
   at Nokia.CareSuite.PlugIns.MurzimRecovery.RecoveryDialog.RecoveryDialogModel.<HandleDownloadVariantPackageCompleted>b__b(Object state)

Work around maybe?

Nokia Lumia 520
RM-914 trying to flash RM-915
Code 059T610

I used this code for a search and I believe there is no RM-915 available for my device.


----------



## K!lly (Feb 16, 2014)

Hi, I also tried to flash a new ROM on my Lumia 1320 but it doesn't seems to work.

3 differents versions tested and no way... 
I followed all the steps, put the phone in recovery (lightning bolt & cog logo) by pressing Vol+ and connecting the cable but always the same error, stuck at "Rebooting".
Error message :



        Message send failed.
Exception:
Nokia.Connectivity.Messaging.MessagingSendException: Message send failed. ---> Nokia.Connectivity.Messaging.CAPI.CapiMessagingException: TCSSend failed with error code: -2080331756

   à Nokia.Connectivity.Messaging.CAPI.CapiMessageStream.CheckReturnValue(String methodName, UInt32 returnValue)
   à Nokia.Connectivity.Messaging.CAPI.CapiMessageStream.Send(UInt32 cookie, Byte[] data, UInt32 dataType, UInt32 itemCount, UInt32 timeOut, IntPtr eventt, SendCallBack onSentCallBack, IntPtr paramz)
   à Nokia.Connectivity.Messaging.Handlers.MessageHandler.Send(UInt32 cookie, SendParameters sParams)
   --- Fin de la trace de la pile d'exception interne ---
   à Nokia.Connectivity.Messaging.Handlers.MessageHandler.Send(UInt32 cookie, SendParameters sParams)
   à Nokia.Connectivity.Messaging.MessageStream.Send(Message message)
   à Nokia.Murzim.Connectivity.FuseAdaptation.MurzimFuseMessaging.Send(Byte[] request, TimeSpan timeSpan)
   à Nokia.Murzim.Connectivity.RawMessaging.MurzimRawMessaging.SendAndReceive(Byte[] request, TimeSpan sendTimeout, TimeSpan receiveTimeout)
   à Nokia.Murzim.Uefi.BootManager.MurzimBootManager.DisableTimeouts()
   à Nokia.CareSuite.PlugIns.MurzimRecovery.RecoveryDialog.RecoveryDialogModel.Flash()
   à Nokia.CareSuite.PlugIns.MurzimRecovery.RecoveryDialog.RecoveryDialogModel.<HandleDownloadVariantPackageCompleted>b__b(Object state)


Phone is connected to a USB 2.0 port.
Also tried on USB 3.0 but same thing.
OS : Windows 8.1 x64

Any solutions ?


----------



## ncracker (Feb 17, 2014)

Can I flash an unlocked AT&T Lumia 1020 with a "Var Euro GB CV" rom??

I want data sense and "no roaming" to works fine with a spanish sim card. That could be possible?



PD: Sorry for my bad english I'm spanish 



EDIT: IF YOU HAVE AN ERROR, TRY ANOTHER COMPUTER, I HAD THE SAME PROBLEM, AND IS THE ONLY SOLUTION THAT WORKED FOR ME.


----------



## dieselman6969 (Feb 18, 2014)

When i was flashing my lumia 520 the program stop and i have my phone briked  any solution?!

Sent from my LT26i using xda app-developers app


----------



## dieselman6969 (Feb 19, 2014)

> When i was flashing my lumia 520 the program stop and i have my phone briked  any solution?!
> 
> Sent from my LT26i using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse





Sent from my LT26i using xda app-developers app


----------



## ncracker (Feb 19, 2014)

dieselman6969 said:


> View attachment 2587583
> 
> Sent from my LT26i using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse




Have you tried to do a soft reset?


----------



## dieselman6969 (Feb 19, 2014)

No how i do?

Sent from my LT26i using xda app-developers app


----------



## DilanChd (Feb 19, 2014)

dieselman6969 said:


> No how i do?
> 
> Sent from my LT26i using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse





			
				dieselman6969 said:
			
		

> my phone is from portugal vodafone what is the free operator Product Type?

Click to collapse





			
				dieselman6969 said:
			
		

> hi when i was flashing in nokia care suit my lumia 520 about 20% the program stops and now the phone only turn on in a red screen say nokia
> 
> any solutions?

Click to collapse




I found no CV Product Code (unbranded ROM) for the Portugal.
You tried to reflash the *059S3J7* RM-914 VAR EU PT VODAFONE SL Product Code?

However, as indicated in the post#1, do not send the PM and instead post on the original thread...

It would be nice too, read more carefully what I write.
You have posted a message on my [INFO] All WP8 Nokia Lumia Product Type & Product Code thread, while he was marked as follows:


anaheiim said:


> *Reserved, do not delete.
> 
> For all members: not post any messages on this thread, please!*

Click to collapse


----------



## dieselman6969 (Feb 19, 2014)

anaheiim said:


> I found no CV Product Code (unbranded ROM) for the Portugal.
> You tried to reflash the *059S3J7* RM-914 VAR EU PT VODAFONE SL Product Code?
> 
> However, as indicated in the post#1, do not send the PM and instead post on the original thread...
> ...

Click to collapse



i have download the 059S083 RM-914 VAR EU-EURO2 DE CV and when i was flashing i got an error and now my phone don´t reboot is stock on logo nokia i have no system


----------



## DilanChd (Feb 19, 2014)

dieselman6969 said:


> i have download the 059S083 RM-914 VAR EU-EURO2 DE CV and when i was flashing i got an error and now my phone don´t reboot is stock on logo nokia i have no system

Click to collapse



You have tried to reflash, or make a Hard Reset?


----------



## dieselman6969 (Feb 19, 2014)

Yes manny times and don't flash

Sent from my LT26i using xda app-developers app


----------



## Barndog80 (Feb 20, 2014)

*Stuck*

Hi, all I need some advise please.
I am stuck at the point where connecting the phone to the PC with USB cable is required.
the connection fails and I am stuck cycling through V- & PWR then click retry process.
Any advise would be appreciated.


----------



## Apph3x (Feb 20, 2014)

*Nice Post*

Best How to on this subject I've ever saw on the web! Never found a guide like this! Love it! Well done, I think not many people like Win phones so they don't post guides however you do! This saved me when I flashed my phone and wreaked it. God. That's one word to describe you!!!!!!
Thank You!!!!!!! 
P.S hope I'm not spamming cos I love this post!


----------



## dieselman6969 (Feb 20, 2014)

No solutions to flash my phone?

Sent from my LT26i using xda app-developers app


----------



## INFIN1TY- (Feb 24, 2014)

how can i tell if my lumia 920 is simlocked? thanks


----------



## DilanChd (Feb 24, 2014)

INFIN1TY- said:


> how can i tell if my lumia 920 is simlocked? thanks

Click to collapse



Trying a SIM card from another operator.


----------



## INFIN1TY- (Feb 24, 2014)

anaheiim said:


> Trying a SIM card from another operator.

Click to collapse



Thanks, but i dont have one. Any other wat to see it? 


oi57.tinypic.com/2jdmh06.jpg

thanks


----------



## DilanChd (Feb 24, 2014)

INFIN1TY- said:


> Thanks, but i dont have one. Any other wat to see it?
> 
> 
> oi57.tinypic.com/2jdmh06.jpg
> ...

Click to collapse



Apparently you are unbranded ROM (CV) therefore not operator. 
But to be sure it is properly unlocked, you have no other way than to try with a SIM card from another operator ...


----------



## INFIN1TY- (Feb 24, 2014)

anaheiim said:


> Apparently you are débrandée ROM (CV) therefore not operator.
> But to be sure it is properly unlocked, you have no other way than to try with a SIM card from another operator ...

Click to collapse



Thanks for the fast reply. I have my phone via T-Mobile (not prepaid) they tell me its sim unlocked. I cant test it, so i just wondered if there is another way to see it. I will buy a cheap sim to test it though. Thanks.

Is this a good rom? Is it possible to flash a dev rom? I dont have a dev account does it matter? I would like to play around with it and unlock it to its full potential. I have 2 920's white (both CV NL)


----------



## DaviUnic (Feb 24, 2014)

INFIN1TY- said:


> Thanks for the fast reply. I have my phone via T-Mobile (not prepaid) they tell me its sim unlocked. I cant test it, so i just wondered if there is another way to see it. I will buy a cheap sim to test it though. Thanks.
> 
> Is this a good rom? Is it possible to flash a dev rom? I dont have a dev account does it matter? I would like to play around with it and unlock it to its full potential. I have 2 920's white (both CV NL)

Click to collapse



Dial ##782#. You'll see if it's locked or not.


----------



## INFIN1TY- (Feb 24, 2014)

*6334524*



DaviUnic said:


> Dial ##782#. You'll see if it's locked or not.

Click to collapse





Thanks. If i update to 8.0.10521.155 will i still be able to use all functions? Can someone tell me?


----------



## DaviUnic (Feb 24, 2014)

Why would you not be able to use all functions?


----------



## DilanChd (Feb 24, 2014)

INFIN1TY- said:


> Thanks for the fast reply. I have my phone via T-Mobile (not prepaid) they tell me its sim unlocked. I cant test it, so i just wondered if there is another way to see it. I will buy a cheap sim to test it though. Thanks.
> 
> Is this a good rom? Is it possible to flash a dev rom? I dont have a dev account does it matter? I would like to play around with it and unlock it to its full potential. I have 2 920's white (both CV NL)

Click to collapse



You live in the Netherlands? If this is the case, then you are on the right ROM. 
You will not get anything more from a Dev ROM...


----------



## INFIN1TY- (Feb 25, 2014)

anaheiim said:


> You live in the Netherlands? If this is the case, then you are on the right ROM.
> You will not get anything more from a Dev ROM...

Click to collapse




Anyways.. i am trying to dev unlock it manually with my license, but at the registration tool / window it doesnt find my lumia 920 (sigh) ''ip over usb make sure its running'' i tryed to launch it manually, it wont work. (ipoversbsvc) service is running. Phone is connected and "Open"


----------



## DaviUnic (Feb 25, 2014)

INFIN1TY- said:


> Anyways.. i am trying to dev unlock it manually with my license, but at the registration tool / window it doesnt find my lumia 920 (sigh) ''ip over usb make sure its running'' i tryed to launch it manually, it wont work. (ipoversbsvc) service is running. Phone is connected and "Open"

Click to collapse



Restart the phone and/or PC.


----------



## INFIN1TY- (Feb 25, 2014)

DaviUnic said:


> Restart the phone and/or PC.

Click to collapse



thanks, did both .. No succes. Tried to update @ hardware devices.. No updates found.. (it has a triangle in the device list, but its fully accessible and functional on laptop) smh.

thanks


----------



## DaviUnic (Feb 25, 2014)

INFIN1TY- said:


> it has a triangle in the device list, but its fully accessible and functional on laptop)

Click to collapse



That's a common issue, had the same problem with my 820. Download and extract this driver, remove the device completely from Device Manager, reconnect, wait for driver install to complete. Then update the drivers with the triangle, choose to provide your own, select the folder of extracted driver. Wait for install to complete and then try to unlock again.


----------



## INFIN1TY- (Feb 25, 2014)

DaviUnic said:


> That's a common issue, had the same problem with my 820. Download and extract this driver, remove the device completely from Device Manager, reconnect, wait for driver install to complete. Then update the drivers with the triangle, choose to provide your own, select the folder of extracted driver. Wait for install to complete and then try to unlock again.

Click to collapse



Thanks, i want tot try this. But i can only puy the item in a basket, no checkout/download what am i missing... lol.


----------



## DaviUnic (Feb 25, 2014)

INFIN1TY- said:


> Thanks, i want tot try this. But i can only puy the item in a basket, no checkout/download what am i missing... lol.

Click to collapse



Lol, sorry about that, linked the wrong page. Just go to catalog.update.microsoft.com, search for WinUSB and select the one that says *Microsoft - Other hardware - WinUsb device*. Then just go to the basket and click download (top right above the list).


----------



## INFIN1TY- (Feb 25, 2014)

DaviUnic said:


> Lol, sorry about that, linked the wrong page. Just go to catalog.update.microsoft.com, search for WinUSB and select the one that says *Microsoft - Other hardware - WinUsb device*. Then just go to the basket and click download (top right above the list).

Click to collapse





Ok that doenst work. Sigh.


----------



## DaviUnic (Feb 25, 2014)

INFIN1TY- said:


> Ok that doenst work. Sigh.

Click to collapse



What doesn't work, driver install or unlock?


----------



## INFIN1TY- (Feb 25, 2014)

DaviUnic said:


> What doesn't work, driver install or unlock?

Click to collapse





Driver. At one usb port its a ''unknown device'' i try to update the driver with the location (no updates found) at second usb port it shows up as ''RM821|Lumia 920 same story... also via automatic update no drivers found..


----------



## DaviUnic (Feb 25, 2014)

INFIN1TY- said:


> Driver. At one usb port its a ''unknown device'' i try to update the driver with the location (no updates found) at second usb port it shows up as ''RM821|Lumia 920 same story... also via automatic update no drivers found..

Click to collapse



Then try the one that says *Windows Phone - Other hardware - WinUsb Device*, that's probably the one you need. Sorry again if I told you to use the wrong driver, I've had this problem quite some time ago, so I don't remember which one I used, but I think it's this one.


----------



## INFIN1TY- (Feb 25, 2014)

DaviUnic said:


> Then try the one that says *Windows Phone - Other hardware - WinUsb Device*, that's probably the one you need. Sorry again if I told you to use the wrong driver, I've had this problem quite some time ago, so I don't remember which one I used, but I think it's this one.

Click to collapse



Same doesnt work either.


----------



## DaviUnic (Feb 25, 2014)

INFIN1TY- said:


> Same doesnt work either.

Click to collapse



Did you extract the CAB archive in the downloaded folder?


----------



## INFIN1TY- (Feb 25, 2014)

DaviUnic said:


> Did you extract the CAB archive in the downloaded folder?

Click to collapse



I extracted the zip yea

---------- Post added at 12:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:33 PM ----------

Ii also shows up as a MTP USB device both with a triangle now.

When i navigate that to the folder it says best driver allready is installed for this device.. clearly its not.



Ok 1 thing changed / worked i think, when i set manual udpate and browse to Microsoft - Other hardware - WinUsb Device it turns my lumia into a WinUSB device (the mtb usb device still remains with a triangle) i cant acces the phone now, which i could before -.-


----------



## DaviUnic (Feb 25, 2014)

Delete that Microsoft WinUsb folder, it's the wrong driver. I'm not sure why it's so problematic in your case, but do this exactly as I tell you:

-Remove the device completely from my manager - this includes all winusb, Nokia lumia, mtp usb device, unknown device etc. Also, check the "Delete driver for this device" checkbox wherever possible.
-I recommend you restart the PC just in case.
-Reconnect the phone and see what happens.
-If you still get any unknown devices or anything, choose to manually update the driver and then browse to the Windows Phone winusb folder (there should be 3 files in there: the CAB, a driver and an INF file).

If this doesn't fix it for you, I don't know what will.


----------



## INFIN1TY- (Feb 25, 2014)

DaviUnic said:


> Delete that Microsoft WinUsb folder, it's the wrong driver. I'm not sure why it's so problematic in your case, but do this exactly as I tell you:
> 
> -Remove the device completely from my manager - this includes all winusb, Nokia lumia, mtp usb device, unknown device etc. Also, check the "Delete driver for this device" checkbox wherever possible.
> -I recommend you restart the PC just in case.
> ...

Click to collapse



I allready did, i will do this now^

should i remove nokia usb too?


----------



## DaviUnic (Feb 25, 2014)

INFIN1TY- said:


> I allready did, i will do this now^
> 
> should i remove nokia usb too?

Click to collapse



Yes, uninstall anything from Nokia (assuming this is your only Nokia phone that you've connected to that PC). This should force a completely fresh driver install.


----------



## INFIN1TY- (Feb 25, 2014)

removed all --- rebooted --- connected phone


connects and looks for drivers... recognised it as mtp usb (failed) and 2 times as winUSB device (installed) 

First it said in devices: lumia 920 / nokia usb device than when it looked for drivers it ended up as ^







at first connect... than its looking for driver / update


than it goes to this:









On the other hand, i managed to unlock the phone (dev) with this ''condition'' so that worked. lol. But now i dont see my phone on my laptop as a ''Lumia 920'' anymore.. sigh.


----------



## DaviUnic (Feb 25, 2014)

So the MTP USB device won't install/update at all?


----------



## INFIN1TY- (Feb 25, 2014)

DaviUnic said:


> So the MTP USB device won't install/update at all?

Click to collapse



service wont start code 10 it says now -.-

(the dev unlock worked with the reg tool)

Ok i rebooted my phone AGAIN.. and now it installed it.. dafuq. It shows up 'black' though not as the Lumia image before.. Its now under ''devices'' and shows as my phones name.. under universal serial there are still 2 ''winusb'' devices.. smh.


----------



## DaviUnic (Feb 25, 2014)

Is Zune or the Windows Phone app installed? If so, remove them, reboot the phone and reconnect.


----------



## INFIN1TY- (Feb 25, 2014)

DaviUnic said:


> Is Zune or the Windows Phone app installed? If so, remove them, reboot the phone and reconnect.

Click to collapse



no zune only the windows phone app, thanks for the brainstorms and help btw.


----------



## DaviUnic (Feb 25, 2014)

I've heard that the Windows phone app can cause this problem if it's installed. I'd suggest you uninstall it, then try connecting the device and once everything works reinstall the windows phone app.

No problem helping, I've had this painful issue myself and was already thinking of returning the phone.


----------



## INFIN1TY- (Feb 25, 2014)

I cant even remove the windows phone app.. lol






 I cant uninstall it.. 

But its Dev Unlocked now (worked)
Its installed (driver) and actually a phone now (but black lumia not the normal icon) and i can acces it. Had to remove every nokia related thing, and usb driver etc. etc. rebooting phone, laptop.. what a headache.


----------



## DaviUnic (Feb 25, 2014)

As long as it works now... I've had the generic black image on my previous PC as well, but on this one I get the proper 820 image.


----------



## vk1971 (Feb 25, 2014)

anaheiim said:


> Connect the USB end into the USB port of your PC. Turn off your WP8 Nokia Lumia. Connect the other USB end to the USB port of your WP8 Nokia Lumia. Press both the *Power button* and the *Volume Down button*. Once a vibration felt, click on *Retry* in Recovery window.

Click to collapse



Hi there,
TY for your tutorial. My phone is Nokia Lumia 822. 
This was going to be my first flash and I think I'm stuck on the step, which I quoted above

When I turn off my device and connect it to the USB cable (which itself is connected to PC) the phone turns itself on. That means I can't perform Volume Down + Power key combination, which is one of the steps of mentioned tutorial.
 Is it a normal behavior or am I experiencing hardware failure of the 822?

Your help is much appreciated. Looks like my "official" Black update went wrong way and I have problems launching apps and games.


----------



## DaviUnic (Feb 25, 2014)

vk1971 said:


> Hi there,
> TY for your tutorial. My phone is Nokia Lumia 822.
> This was going to be my first flash and I think I'm stuck on the step, which I quoted above
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Doesn't matter if the phone wants to start again, just press and hold the two buttons immediately when it starts to turn on again (before the Nokia logo shows up).


----------



## vk1971 (Feb 25, 2014)

Nokia logo shows regardless. 
I mean short vibration >> Nokia logo >> Then it load OS in normal way.
Slow fingers, maybe?

BTW, I'm on Win XP if that matters

Another question - should the phone turn itself on when I connect i to the USB ?


----------



## DaviUnic (Feb 25, 2014)

vk1971 said:


> Nokia logo shows regardless.
> I mean short vibration >> Nokia logo >> Then it load OS in normal way.
> Slow fingers, maybe?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Then hold the buttons before you connect the phone, once you feel the vibration reconnect it to the computer.

Yes, it should, because when you connect it, it starts to charge and the phone is always on when charging.


----------



## morepyplease (Feb 25, 2014)

I'm having issues getting this process to work on a bricked lumia 822, it was bricked when it pulled down a Verizon Black Update. 

forums.wpcentral.com/attachments/nokia-lumia-822/32270d1365880205t-dsc06904.jpg

Unable to find bootable option. 

I initially used the Nokia Recovery Tool and when using it, I get the initial Nokia Screen, which is then replaced by a LARGE nokia screen. It downloads the update for the phone and once it starts it gave me a "Phone is not compatible with this software" I looked through their logs and found a " "0xFA001106: Signature check of FFU file fails. Reason(s): The FFU file is not correctly signed or not signed for this device.". 

I looked through the device configuration and there was none for RM-845, so I edited the XML to add one, still didn't help. 

At this point I found this XDA thread and ran through the process using Nokia Care instead of their recovery tool. I re-downloaded the firmware for the phone and get to the point of clicking 'retry' and connecting the phone. The problem is at this point the phone boots straight to the screen in the linked thread, about being unable to find a boot device. It does not give me the 'large logo mode' connection like the Nokia Recovery Tool did. 

After installing Nokia Care, I attempted to get the phone into the nokia (large logo) mode that the initial recovery tool puts the phone in by using the recovery tool to start the connection, and then moving back to Nokia Care to flash, but now that the two softwares live side by side it appears the phone will not even boot into the Nokia Recovery Tool's 'large logo' mode.. I am not sure if Nokia Care is in conflict with the Recovery Tool that nokia publishes on their website.. But either way, when holding the power and volume down on the 822 and then plugging in the USB cable, then releasing, it boots straight to the 'unable to find boot option' immediately after the small nokia logo now, no matter what. 

Not sure if anyone has had any trouble bringing a device back from this unable to find boot option mode..

They are going to replace the phone for free, but there's some sensitive data on the device i'd like to flash off before sending it back. IF there's a way to simply force a wipe of the phone without flashing a new OS i'm open to that too.


----------



## vk1971 (Feb 25, 2014)

DaviUnic said:


> Then hold the buttons before you connect the phone, once you feel the vibration reconnect it to the computer.

Click to collapse



Tried that too. Still loads the OS. 
Broken buttons, maybe? But they do what they are supposed to do. VolDown decreases the volume, PWR switches the phone on/off. They work without any problem.
It simply doesn't work for me.

@morepyplease
Looks like we are having similar problem with sending the phone into the "recovery" mode. After the USB cable is connected to the phone mine loads the OS no matter what and yours is trying to load the OS but it is unable to. If I press VolDown+PWR for long time, phone simply reboots and loads OS again.

I've tried another method (I can't put links here, but if you search YouTube for <<AT&T Lumia 920 Flash Tutorial - Brick fix!>> you'll see what I mean) but then I have error from NCS "message send failed" and whole process ends there. I've reached that lightning and cog screen though.


----------



## vk1971 (Feb 26, 2014)

Either that VolDown+PWR thing is a crap or my phone has major hardware problem after updating to Black (it worked flawlessly on Amber).
Still getting that "message send failed" window no matter of what.


----------



## kus234 (Feb 27, 2014)

Will this also unlock my phone, if it is carrier locked? Also in place of Stock ROM are there Customer ROMS avaliable?


----------



## morepyplease (Feb 28, 2014)

vk1971 said:


> Either that VolDown+PWR thing is a crap or my phone has major hardware problem after updating to Black (it worked flawlessly on Amber).
> Still getting that "message send failed" window no matter of what.

Click to collapse



I'm thinking its bugged on the 822. I have three of them right now (one replacement from Verizon for this issue, one bricked, and one working but cracked screen one that I replaced earlier). All three of them will not boot into the VolDown + PWR menu no matter what order I choose. 

No way to boot into recovery mode to wipe my phone before sending it. 

I wish there was a nokia tool that will just straight WIPE the device and not put firmware back on it.


----------



## vk1971 (Feb 28, 2014)

morepyplease said:


> I'm thinking its bugged on the 822. I have three of them right now (one replacement from Verizon for this issue, one bricked, and one working but cracked screen one that I replaced earlier). All three of them will not boot into the VolDown + PWR menu no matter what order I choose.
> 
> No way to boot into recovery mode to wipe my phone before sending it.
> 
> I wish there was a nokia tool that will just straight WIPE the device and not put firmware back on it.

Click to collapse



Well... That's rrrreally bad news for us, L822 owners, isn't it? 
Actually, I have managed to reach that lightning bolt+cog screen (I don't know, if that's the menu) with pressing VolDown + PWR, then right after vibration pressing VolUP button. But that's it. NCS wouldn't "pick up" my phone, saying "message send failed".


----------



## maya79 (Mar 1, 2014)

Well explained. Thanks anaheiim.


----------



## DilanChd (Mar 1, 2014)

New version of NCS PST available on post #1.


----------



## NightOrchid (Mar 1, 2014)

Ive gone through the steps and everythings downloaded (I always read everything berfore i go ahead).. and Im just about to get my Sim Unlocked from EE.  Im wanting to install An Open UK Rom, to make my 1020 Unlocked and unbranded so i can get 8.1 from Nokia on release day.

However the Rom ive downloaded is the EE rom, so wouldnt that re-lock the 1020 and set it back to EE.. 
Or
Is this the rom i need to remove the EE lock and make it unlocked and unbranded.

Thanks


----------



## pedroomar76 (Mar 2, 2014)

*Nokia Lumia 1520 At&t*

Hi there.
Awesome post!
I read the entired post and i still missing what im looking for:
Can i flash an international, global or other rom NOT from At&t in my Nokia Lumia 1520 from at&t? If so, was the best for me since im waiting for my unlock code and planning to use it on Telcel Mexico 4G network? Thx in advance!


----------



## monte0 (Mar 3, 2014)

I got about half way though the post. Figured it be easier to ask is flashing a nokia 1020 with a non-branded firmware successful?


----------



## baldrob (Mar 3, 2014)

*worked great*

Thanks for the well written guide!  I was able to follow it no problem and get my at&t nokia 520 debranded.  It is really nice having data sense and tethering working.

  The only issue I'm having is my data is all over the place speed wise.  Before I flashed I would normally get from 3.5 to 5 Mbps down.  After flashing the cv br rom I get anywhere from .3 - 9.5 Mbps.  It doesn't seem to make a difference whether the phone says H or H+ in regards to what speeds I actually get.  Has anyone else ran into this?


----------



## DaviUnic (Mar 3, 2014)

baldrob said:


> Thanks for the well written guide!  I was able to follow it no problem and get my at&t nokia 520 debranded.  It is really nice having data sense and tethering working.
> 
> The only issue I'm having is my data is all over the place speed wise.  Before I flashed I would normally get from 3.5 to 5 Mbps down.  After flashing the cv br rom I get anywhere from .3 - 9.5 Mbps.  It doesn't seem to make a difference whether the phone says H or H+ in regards to what speeds I actually get.  Has anyone else ran into this?

Click to collapse



Optimization issues, I suppose. One of the (less common) downsides of flashing a different ROM...


----------



## rsacul (Mar 5, 2014)

*Lumia 1020 from Vietnam Without LTE*

Hello!

I have found really good information about flashing Lumia phones here, and now I'm some kind of expert on this matter. Unfortunately, the issue with my Lumia is some kind of complex.

I have bougth a Lumia 1020 on Amazon, where I was very careful on order the international version and suposed to be totally unlocked but it wasn't. Efectively the Phone is the RM-875 which is the international version supporting the bands needed for Colombia for 2G, 3G and LTE (Band 7).

I got my phone and my new uSIM for LTE, but my surprise was that the 4G is disabled on my phone, even on the Field Test Menu (it only appears 2G  and 3G). I started to investigate about how to flash it, and I have found all the info here, and other pages where I found all the existing Product Codes related to the Lumia phones. I didn't know what ROM should work, so I started with a version for LatinAmerica, the generic one, but still the same problem.......after that I have tried all these versions:

Name	Region	Product code	SW version	Status		Progress	Firmware files	Content files		
RM-875 VAR EURO GB EE SL BLACK	swpp	059S931	3051.40000.1345.1010	Downloaded		100			
RM-875 VAR MVP LTA BLACK	swpp	059T490	3051.40000.1345.1001	Downloaded		100			
RM-875 VAR APAC VN CV WHITE	swpp	059T4Q0	3051.40000.1345.1001	Downloaded		100 
PWBASSY RM-875 LIGHT SWAP ENGINE GLOBAL	swpp	059T665	3049.0000.1330.1000	Downloaded		100			
PWBASSY RM-875 LIGHT SWAP ENGINE PH	swpp	059T746	3049.0000.1330.1001	Downloaded		100			
RM-875 VAR APAC HK CV WHITE	swpp	059T7B1	3051.40000.1345.1003	Downloaded		100			
RM-875 VAR LTA BR CV WHITE	swpp	059T853	3051.40000.1345.1001	Downloaded		100			
RM-875 VAR MVP EURO ES PT WHITE	swpp	059T8N2	3051.40000.1345.1001	Downloaded		100			
RM-875 VAR LTA CO CLARO BLACK	swpp	059V111	3049.0000.1330.1001	Downloaded		100			
Here the link to find all the Product Codes availables on other pages.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2607816

So, I started to flash other references of phones for friends and I realized that for the RM-875, there is no Global Swap version that worked for other references like Lumia 920 and 925, and now those are working for LTE. 
I started to put ramdomly product codes on the product support tool, and I have found a lot of additional ROM's but none related to Global Swap for the RM-875. The most likely ROM that are available are the so called PWBASSY Light Global Swap, but they didn't work neither.

I have seen in some pages related to an Unlocking tool (Cyclone or something similar) that they already have the version called Global Black/White/yellow Swap for the RM-875, but obviously they don't put the Product code (so convenient).

Do you have any idea of how can I have this Global Swap version for the RM-875? or any ROM sugestion that probably works?

The phone originally came with the CV from Vietnam SW.

Thanks!!


----------



## DilanChd (Mar 6, 2014)

@rsacul

059T666 RM-875 GLOBAL BLACK SWAP
059T668 RM-875 GLOBAL YELLOW SWAP


----------



## MameTozhio (Mar 6, 2014)

Err, what would be the recommended unbranded English ROM for Lumia 520 RM-915? I searched and couldn't find any thing.


----------



## borimol (Mar 7, 2014)

Edited.


----------



## niovhe (Mar 7, 2014)

*Awesome Tutorial*

Just flashed the Global stock ROMs on Lumia 820 and Lumia 925, both have been debranded with this tutorial. Thanks!


----------



## rsacul (Mar 7, 2014)

*Done! But still don't work*



anaheiim said:


> @rsacul
> 
> 059T666 RM-875 GLOBAL BLACK SWAP
> 059T668 RM-875 GLOBAL YELLOW SWAP

Click to collapse



Hello!!

Thanks a lot for the product code, I was trying all the codes near to the PWBASSY one, but I didn't see them on that moment.

I flashed the phone but still the same issue, 4G is disable even with the Global Swap Version. I have the Lumia White and I installed the Black one,but I think that there is no difference between them in terms of radio SW.

I tried other uSIMs with 4G that I know that work, and the same result always, the max speed available is 3G. I checked the HW again with some friends from Nokia, and there is no a specific RM-875 for any country, the HW is the same for all the RM-875.

Probably there is a special locking at low sw level,  because even flashing the phone there is no change. I'm suspecting that due to if I read the phone with the Nokia Care even after flashing, the Product Support Tool still shows the original Product Code from the Phone:

059T4Q0	RM-875	VAR	APAC	VN	CV	WHITE


Do you have any additional consideration for this 4G locking? 

Again thanks a lot for your support!


----------



## DilanChd (Mar 7, 2014)

It is normal that Product Support Tool still detects 059T4Q0 RM -875 APAC VAR VN CV WHITE because it is your Hardware Product Code, which it can not change. But this does not affect the ROM.

Unfortunately I do not have any idea about the problem, try with another CV ROM (French for example, or others). 
Maybe, I say good maybe, that the IMEI of your 1020 is not registered in the database operators for 4G..


----------



## DilanChd (Mar 8, 2014)

kus234 said:


> Will this also unlock my phone, if it is carrier locked? Also in place of Stock ROM are there Customer ROMS avaliable?

Click to collapse



You debrand only the ROM, not the simlock.



monte0 said:


> I got about half way though the post. Figured it be easier to ask is flashing a nokia 1020 with a non-branded firmware successful?

Click to collapse



If you're not original AT&T, then yes.



pedroomar76 said:


> Hi there.
> Awesome post!
> I read the entired post and i still missing what im looking for:
> Can i flash an international, global or other rom NOT from At&t in my Nokia Lumia 1520 from at&t? If so, was the best for me since im waiting for my unlock code and planning to use it on Telcel Mexico 4G network? Thx in advance!

Click to collapse



What it really is? I do not know. 
Several people have tried debrand AT&T, but have failed and have summers require to return to AT&T ROM.
Others have apparently succeeded without problem.


----------



## K!lly (Mar 8, 2014)

Ok back again on this thread and this time with a Lumia 1520.

Always the same damn error :

DTL Connection: Could not connect to media. DTL Back-End error code = 0x8400A403. DTL Back-End: Driver initialization failed. DCM status code = 0x84004416, Common USB DCM: The initialization parameters are wrong. 

Or if no msg, always asking for recovery mode on the phone... Which is already done 

What cound be wrong ???

I want to flash 059V276 RM-937 VAR EURO FR CV BLACK.
Connected on a USB 2.0 port, and not following the tutorial because recovery mode on the 1520 (bolt & cog logos) is available by holding Vol+ and connecting the USB cable. No power button needed.
Also I'm on Windows 8.1 x64. Seems that 64 bits OS doesn't like that kind of stuff...

EDIT : finally no more error. Just stuck 'starting' Recovery, and then the window with the how-to about recovery mode... Don't know what is faulty. Click on Retry, same thing again and again...


----------



## kingphilster (Mar 8, 2014)

Thanks for the great tutorial! I did it and it says that my recovery was succesful, BUT I still have the lightning and the wheel and my phone isn't working.... can someone help me?!


----------



## vk1971 (Mar 8, 2014)

So... Can anybody explain what's that "Message send failed" thing and how to deal with it?


----------



## DaviUnic (Mar 8, 2014)

vk1971 said:


> So... Can anybody explain what's that "Message send failed" thing and how to deal with it?

Click to collapse



Connection issues or outdated NCS version.


----------



## anandsaikiran (Mar 8, 2014)

*unlock my device*

Do flashing unlocks my nokia lumia 520 of AT&T USA ???


----------



## vk1971 (Mar 8, 2014)

So, first of all big big THANK YOU to anaheiim. The tutorial is well organized with step-by-step actions.
Second, I've upgraded my PC with Win 7 SP1 and everything worked like a charm, now I've got fully functional Black update.

My humble advise to those who want to flash their phones is to upgrade PCs at least to Win 7. Seems like all my troubles were caused by WinXP SP3. Something went wrong with it, either Nokia drivers weren't working or something else.  Win 7 did the job.
My strong advise would be, carefully follow tutorial by anaheiim, everything you will need is there.


----------



## rsacul (Mar 8, 2014)

*There is any Developer ROM for 1020*



anaheiim said:


> It is normal that Product Support Tool still detects 059T4Q0 RM -875 APAC VAR VN CV WHITE because it is your Hardware Product Code, which it can not change. But this does not affect the ROM.
> 
> Unfortunately I do not have any idea about the problem, try with another CV ROM (French for example, or others).
> Maybe, I say good maybe, that the IMEI of your 1020 is not registered in the database operators for 4G..

Click to collapse



Thanks Anaheiim!

I will try another CV, but do you know if there is any Developer ROM available like on some Lumias but for the RM-875? A friend of mine told me that he always used for the 920 the Dev ROM and that one enable everything on the phone. Something like:

059R4H6	RM-821	VAR	EURO1	DEVELOPER	DEVICE	BLACK


Regarding the IMEI locking, yes it can be done but not a radio level (eNB), the IMEI locking is performed on the core network, specifically on the EIR (Equipment Identity Register), and this check is done during the attach and for some calls (ramdomly), originally to identify if the phone is stolen and now to implement this kind of terminal restriction for 4G. If this is the case, the phone would be able to see the radio network, you could even select 4G as maximum speed, but once you try to register on the MME on the core, and the MME perform the IMEI check against the EIR, the system will answer with a Black Listed status, so the MME will reject the network attach for this phone. I think this is not my case as 4G is disable from the configuration menu, so the phone even doesn't see the 4G radio, and this happen before the network attach.

Regards,


----------



## luiscastillocr (Mar 10, 2014)

Thanks for posting the guide, very clear and easy to follow, but i think i don't quite understand what are the limitations on what ROM can use for my phone.

I have a SIM unlocked Lumia 920 product code(059Q9W5), i bought it in amazon but it is not doing well connecting to 3G and 4G in Costa Rica, i wanted to try a different ROM to discard if is a hardware issue or is some kind of restriction for the France variant it has installed

NOTE: the phone is supposed to have the right band for Costa RIca.

So i downloaded 3 ROMs that i believe i can use to

059Q9W5 RM-821 VAR EU IT CV BLACK
059R4H6 RM-821 VAR EURO1 DEVELOPER DEVICE BLACK
059S2L5 RM-821 VAR AMERICA CR CV BLACK

The problem is when i open the Product Support Tool, there is no ROM to select to flash the phone, i even try downloading the ROM with the exact product code but it is not showing up either.

What i am doing wrong?

Thanks


----------



## DilanChd (Mar 10, 2014)

@luiscastillocr

Stay in No connection mode in PST. Then Files, Open product code and select rm-821. Programming, recovery, etc...

By doing this , you will see the rom appear in PST .


----------



## luiscastillocr (Mar 10, 2014)

anaheiim said:


> @luiscastillocr
> 
> Stay in No connection mode in PST. Then Files, Open product code and select rm-821. Programming, recovery, etc...
> 
> By doing this , you will see the rom appear in PST .

Click to collapse



Works! Thanks @anaheiim


----------



## sandrotb (Mar 10, 2014)

What's the password? I can't log in. In install progres I don't set any password, only username.

EDIT:Everything is ok! Thank you very much @anaheiim


----------



## flyjazz (Mar 10, 2014)

anaheiim said:


> New version of NCS PST available on post #1.

Click to collapse



Are there any differences in the new version compared to the previous one? Don't want to update as the current version is working well for flashing.


----------



## DilanChd (Mar 10, 2014)

flyjazz said:


> Are there any differences in the new version compared to the previous one? Don't want to update as the current version is working well for flashing.

Click to collapse



Adding RM-XXX, and minor adjustments mainly.


----------



## secretman_z (Mar 11, 2014)

Hi , i got a nokia 1020 black , did everything on the tutorial and every thing ran smoothly , the problem is now i have a no service , the weird thing is the data works but not the phone ? im in the uk , tried this 059T1V6 RM-875 VAR EURO GB CV BLACK and   059S9H5 RM-875 VAR EURO GB VODAFONE SL BLACK  , but the same problem !!! any ideas please ?


----------



## flyjazz (Mar 11, 2014)

anaheiim said:


> Adding RM-XXX, and minor adjustments mainly.

Click to collapse



If I download the new version of NCS and install it,will I have to follow the same procedures for a first time install and modify the UserGroupsConfiguration file? Ideally, it would recognize a previous version has been installed and simply update NCS.


----------



## DaviUnic (Mar 11, 2014)

flyjazz said:


> If I download the new version of NCS and install it,will I have to follow the same procedures for a first time install and modify the UserGroupsConfiguration file? Ideally, it would recognize a previous version has been installed and simply update NCS.

Click to collapse



Probably, but it's no that hard...


----------



## DilanChd (Mar 11, 2014)

secretman_z said:


> Hi , i got a nokia 1020 black , did everything on the tutorial and every thing ran smoothly , the problem is now i have a no service , the weird thing is the data works but not the phone ? im in the uk , tried this 059T1V6 RM-875 VAR EURO GB CV BLACK and   059S9H5 RM-875 VAR EURO GB VODAFONE SL BLACK  , but the same problem !!! any ideas please ?

Click to collapse



What was your original ROM (Hard Product Code)?


----------



## secretman_z (Mar 11, 2014)

Hi  . Thx for replying .    The original one is rm 875 . Its writtin under the sim tray . But donno what r they other numbers . They r too small but sure that they r not on the list .


----------



## DilanChd (Mar 11, 2014)

secretman_z said:


> Hi  . Thx for replying .    The original one is rm 875 . Its writtin under the sim tray . But donno what r they other numbers . They r too small but sure that they r not on the list .

Click to collapse



No, that you gave me the Product Type, not the Product Code. 
You will always have another number, Product code begins with 059 ....


----------



## secretman_z (Mar 11, 2014)

There is only model 909.1 then 5cc somthing then DNA ...

---------- Post added at 08:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:42 PM ----------

Hi . I found it its 059t1v6


----------



## DilanChd (Mar 11, 2014)

secretman_z said:


> There is only model 909.1 then 5cc somthing then DNA ...
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:42 PM ----------
> 
> Hi . I found it its 059t1v6

Click to collapse



Why did you flash the same Product Code as Hardware? 
The G-B ROM you already had in your Lumia ...


----------



## secretman_z (Mar 11, 2014)

Didnt know it was the same . But now even when i flashed it again . It says no service but the data works 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## flyjazz (Mar 11, 2014)

DaviUnic said:


> Probably, but it's no that hard...

Click to collapse



Do you need to uninstall the existing NCS first before installing the updated version,or will the installer automatically do that?


----------



## secretman_z (Mar 11, 2014)

Just found out that the phone has been reported and its blocked . Thank you ebay . 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## 清雾543 (Mar 13, 2014)

Nice:fingers-crossed: , I have a question,How can I decompress the nbh file??????


----------



## DilanChd (Mar 13, 2014)

清雾543 said:


> Nice:fingers-crossed: , I have a question,How can I decompress the nbh file??????

Click to collapse



With Nokia, this is not nbh file, it is the ffu partitions (.ffu).


----------



## secretman_z (Mar 13, 2014)

Hi . I contacted the ebay seller and he sent me proof of purchase . And swears that he hasnt reported it . Could it be cause i changed roms or something ? 

p.s the check i made was at checkmend .



Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## shigga (Mar 15, 2014)

Has anyone flashed their at&t 1520 successfully? If so will this unlock tethering?


----------



## hamp777 (Mar 16, 2014)

*flash problem*

Hi. When i do everything as you sad to do, when i hit the power button and volume down and then i hit "retry" in the program i get this problem. Any help?


----------



## DaviUnic (Mar 16, 2014)

hamp777 said:


> Hi. When i do everything as you sad to do, when i hit the power button and volume down and then i hit "retry" in the program i get this problem. Any help?

Click to collapse



Try using a different USB cable, port and re-installing the drivers for the device.


----------



## DilanChd (Mar 16, 2014)

secretman_z said:


> Hi . I contacted the ebay seller and he sent me proof of purchase . And swears that he hasnt reported it . Could it be cause i changed roms or something ?
> 
> p.s the check i made was at checkmend .
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No, I don't think.



shigga said:


> Has anyone flashed their at&t 1520 successfully? If so will this unlock tethering?

Click to collapse



I can't say if this works. Try 



hamp777 said:


> Hi. When i do everything as you sad to do, when i hit the power button and volume down and then i hit "retry" in the program i get this problem. Any help?

Click to collapse



Try what was said by DaviUnic.
If this not work, so uninstall all components of Nokia Care Suite (software, etc...) and re-install Nokia Care Suite and etc... and re-make the all process.
If this not work again, so try on other PC.


----------



## makak8889 (Mar 16, 2014)

*Error Message*

I have a yellow colored AT&T Nokia Lumia 1520, so I believe that's "059T5Z0 RM-940 VAR NAM US ATT SL YELLOW"

I want to debrand it to the global Lumia 1520, which I believe is "059T961 RM-937 GLOBAL YELLOW SWAP"

So I have RM 940 and I want to Flash RM 937, but I cant I get this error message (screenshot attached)

what wrong am I doing?


----------



## DilanChd (Mar 16, 2014)

makak8889 said:


> I have a yellow colored AT&T Nokia Lumia 1520, so I believe that's "059T5Z0 RM-940 VAR NAM US ATT SL YELLOW"
> 
> I want to debrand it to the global Lumia 1520, which I believe is "059T5Z0 RM-940 VAR NAM US ATT SL YELLOW"
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



In the "Open Product", you have selected RM-937 or RM-940?


----------



## makak8889 (Mar 16, 2014)

anaheiim said:


> In the "Open Product", you have selected RM-937 or RM-940?

Click to collapse



I tried both, if I select 940, I don't see ay rom, but if I select 937, then I see a rom, and when I click on start I get this error message


----------



## shigga (Mar 17, 2014)

I just tried to flash global RM-937 also on my black at&t 1520 and I get:

0xFA001304: Platform ID check fails. Reason(s): The FFU file is not meant for this product. The platform ID of image does not match with platform ID of the device.

How can I get this to work?


----------



## hamza0598 (Mar 18, 2014)

Can you please tell me if I flash my WP stock ROMS will I lose all data........... like whatsapp, facebook and my games ??


----------



## makak8889 (Mar 19, 2014)

tids2k said:


> Successfully converted Lumia 1520 HK to Lumia 1520 AU. Many thanks for the guide. Loving this phone.

Click to collapse



Can you tell me how, as iam unable to flash my At&T lumia 1520


----------



## fgm08 (Mar 23, 2014)

*Flashed but not unlocked*

Hello, I already flashed my Nokia Lumia 520, but when I try to put any SIM card it says that I need a code to unlock it. Can you please help me with this?


----------



## DilanChd (Mar 23, 2014)

hamza0598 said:


> Can you please tell me if I flash my WP stock ROMS will I lose all data........... like whatsapp, facebook and my games ??

Click to collapse



You will lose all your data, but you can save most of these data via your Microsoft account.



makak8889 said:


> Can you tell me how, as iam unable to flash my At&T lumia 1520

Click to collapse



I don't know to flash a AT&T, sorry...



fgm08 said:


> Hello, I already flashed my Nokia Lumia 520, but when I try to put any SIM card it says that I need a code to unlock it. Can you please help me with this?

Click to collapse



Try the PUK code of the first SIM card that you have put.


----------



## garbujohn (Mar 24, 2014)

*Lumia 620 trouble*

I keep getting this error immediately after I press the RETRY button and phone boots up normally with initial Firmware intact

Error:

DTL Connection: Could not connect to media. DTL Back-End error code = 0x8400A403. DTL Back-End: Driver initialization failed. DCM status code = 0x84004415, Common USB DCM: No device found from the target USB port, last error code = 0x80070422


----------



## prabu (Mar 24, 2014)

*Nokia Lumia 625 India Variant*

I have purchased a Nokia Lumia 625 in India "059T1M1 RM-941 VAR IMEA IN CV" I don't get the highest connection speed as 4G when I travel to UK or Malaysia and use a 4G enabled SIM. Can I cross flash it "059T454 RM-941 VAR EURO GB CV" and will this enable 4G option


----------



## GoodDayToDie (Mar 27, 2014)

riteshsaxena said:


> Thx it worked for me

Click to collapse



Oh FFS, can we please get some system that automatically slaps (in real life would be hard, so maybe just with an account infraction) anybody who quotes an entire multi-page (on my WQHD monitor) first post to do the effect of hitting the Thanks button? Idiots...

Actually, there's something to be said for modifying the forum software to block this kind of stupidity, or at least make it harder. Auto-hide such posts, perhaps?


----------



## mikamiko (Mar 29, 2014)

why Nokia Care Suite 5.0.60.1409 can not be installed on my nokia lumia 520?


----------



## DilanChd (Mar 29, 2014)

mikamiko said:


> why Nokia Care Suite 5.0.60.1409 can not be installed on my nokia lumia 520?

Click to collapse



OMG... 
Follow the tutorial.


----------



## patraaas (Mar 29, 2014)

nokia lumia 123:good::good::good:


----------



## NightOrchid (Mar 30, 2014)

Thanks so much Anahelim for this guide.. I finally got an Unbranded, unlocked 1020 which works properly and isnt running that terrible EE radio and rom.. draining my battery and dropping calls.. I have a Permanent H or H+.phone signal now. 

I flash/repair phones on a regular basis for people, from Samsung to Nokia.. so I thought ide share some tips for everyone to help those in difficulty.

- Read any flash guide from beginning to end 2 or 3 times  and make sure you understand it before touching anything.
- Read the forum thread in case anyone who has your model has ran into problems and how they solved it.
- Make sure USB drivers are installed and recognised by the device before you start work.
- When you are starting a flash program, always "Run as Adminstrator" where possible, to give full access to drivers.
- Use USB 2.0 ports on the rear of your case, not auxilliary ports on the front of your PC, as front ports can be USB 1.1..
-  Pay the money to have your phone properly SIM unlocked from your IMEI.. Using a hacked or app unlock with flashing can brick your phone
- Dont get creative, if the OP has posted up links to specific software versions, use the softwer versions recommended.. dont download newer ones.. as things change.
- Make sure the device is fully charged 100%
- Always remove any SIM or SD cards from the device.
- If your new to flashing or not sure what to do.. Make sure you download the ROM for your model and country, even down to the correct colour.. Black, Yellow, red.. etc.

For example, I was on:
059S931 RM-875 VAR EURO GB EE SL BLACK
But I flashed to:
059T1V6 RM-875 VAR EURO GB CV BLACK 

- Any Flash guide has been put togther with much hard work, so Follow the guide to the Letter, dont deviate.

Hope that can help someone.


----------



## WP8_Enthusiast (Mar 30, 2014)

Trying here in my RM-825 VAR AMERICA BR CV MANAUS. (Lumia 820 variant)

So far so fine. Downloading the firmware right now. 

Any progress on this matter (success or failure) and I'll comunicate here.

:good:


----------



## xZaratustrAx (Mar 30, 2014)

*5**

Worked perfectly on my Lumia 620 - flawless tutorial. Lumia Black now runing on my device.
Thank you.


----------



## roflcoptersoisoi (Apr 2, 2014)

nvm got it


----------



## xenoceph (Apr 3, 2014)

*NOL server does not respond*

after today I almost finish downloading firmware and pause.. then tonight i want to continue but i'm unable to login it says NOL server does not respond.. what happen??


----------



## JSanchez41 (Apr 3, 2014)

Im slowly losing the respect for windows with the phones alone


----------



## elknimrod (Apr 4, 2014)

*Lumia Icon 929*

I searched the thread but didn't find an answer. Forgive my ignorance but;

This method shows the Icon as a 927 while mine is a 929, will this matter?

Is it possible to flash a Lumia 925 rom to the lumia 929? because the 929 doesn't have the Nokia Glance app and I miss it.

Thanks,

Ed


----------



## DilanChd (Apr 4, 2014)

elknimrod said:


> I searched the thread but didn't find an answer. Forgive my ignorance but;
> 
> This method shows the Icon as a 927 while mine is a 929, will this matter?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Unable to flash a ROM of Nokia Lumia 925 on the Nokia Lumia Icon.

And http://www.wpcentral.com/nokia-lumia-930-does-not-have-glance-heres-why perhaps one reason that Glance is not available on Nokia Lumia Icon.


----------



## mashnoon731 (Apr 4, 2014)

*Can I flash US rom in a Thai Lumia 520 ?*

lol, i bought a Lumia 520 for tiger direct last week (they sent me a thai unlocked version) so so, Can I flash US rom in a Thai Lumia 520? Is it safe? Chance of failure ?


----------



## roflcoptersoisoi (Apr 5, 2014)

Yes. I have a att locked 520 flashed with a Australia cv rom

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## disturbedrhythm (Apr 6, 2014)

*Help!*

SO I got everything right, all the way up to the part where the phone was being flashed. I have a sim-free/unlocked Lumia 1020 that I was trying to flash and while the red screen was on, the progress bar moved ever so slightly and then the phone died. Now it wont power up, it wont get detected in any of my PCs and when trying to reflash from NCS, i keep getting the "press power+volume down" prompt. I do press the combination, but the problem is, no vibration. Can anyone help me bring this damn phone back to life? Or is it a goner?


----------



## leo221 (Apr 7, 2014)

on a tmobile usa lumia 925.  will flashing stock nokia stock rom enable wifi tethering?

and, if need to revert to tmobile rom, is that possible?

 THANKS!


----------



## Cruzaders (Apr 7, 2014)

My carrier hasnt released the black edition to my lumia 1020 (its set as "waiting for approval"). Am I able to use this method and upgrate to wp8 black with no problems at all?


----------



## MrLeche (Apr 7, 2014)

Mine was entirely different.

I wasn't able to continue. I got this message:

0xFA001106: Signature check of FFU file fails. Reason(s): The FFU file is not correctly signed or not signed for this device.

Exception:
Nokia.CareSuite.PlugIns.MurzimRecovery.RecoveryDia log.MurzimProgrammingException: 0xFA001106: Signature check of FFU file fails. Reason(s): The FFU file is not correctly signed or not signed for this device.

at Nokia.CareSuite.PlugIns.MurzimRecovery.RecoveryDia log.RecoveryDialogModel.Flash()
at Nokia.CareSuite.PlugIns.MurzimRecovery.RecoveryDia log.RecoveryDialogModel.<HandleDownloadVariantPack ageCompleted>b__b(Object state)

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2706044&page=2


----------



## jpmalum (Apr 8, 2014)

Thanks for the tutorial - just a quick clarification:

I have a black Lumia 1520 from Vodafone UK, - I assume this means i have ''059V339 RM-937 VAR EURO GB VF BLACK SL'' installed? If yes, will using ''059V337 RM-937 VAR EURO GB CV BLACK'' give me the standard UK stock ROM? and will this remove the Vodafone branding & splash screen at startup?

Merci
JP


----------



## DilanChd (Apr 9, 2014)

disturbedrhythm said:


> SO I got everything right, all the way up to the part where the phone was being flashed. I have a sim-free/unlocked Lumia 1020 that I was trying to flash and while the red screen was on, the progress bar moved ever so slightly and then the phone died. Now it wont power up, it wont get detected in any of my PCs and when trying to reflash from NCS, i keep getting the "press power+volume down" prompt. I do press the combination, but the problem is, no vibration. Can anyone help me bring this damn phone back to life? Or is it a goner?

Click to collapse



But are you able to flash or not?
If you connect the phone at Product Support Tool (last part of the tutorial) that happens it apart from the no-vibration?



leo221 said:


> on a tmobile usa lumia 925.  will flashing stock nokia stock rom enable wifi tethering?
> 
> and, if need to revert to tmobile rom, is that possible?
> 
> THANKS!

Click to collapse



For the USA, there is no unbranded ROM..



Cruzaders said:


> My carrier hasnt released the black edition to my lumia 1020 (its set as "waiting for approval"). Am I able to use this method and upgrate to wp8 black with no problems at all?

Click to collapse



Normally yes. What is your country?



jpmalum said:


> Thanks for the tutorial - just a quick clarification:
> 
> I have a black Lumia 1520 from Vodafone UK, - I assume this means i have ''059V339 RM-937 VAR EURO GB VF BLACK SL'' installed? If yes, will using ''059V337 RM-937 VAR EURO GB CV BLACK'' give me the standard UK stock ROM? and will this remove the Vodafone branding & splash screen at startup?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Normally yes, you have 059V339.
Flashed a unbranded ROM, you allow remove the splash screen of the operator, to have the updates logically faster, and options not "clamped".


----------



## DilanChd (Apr 9, 2014)

MrLeche said:


> Mine was entirely different.
> 
> I wasn't able to continue. I got this message:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You have "really" download 059R667? 
Re-download the Product Code 059R667, and if the error returns, remove all (Nokia Care Suite, Data Package Manager, etc ...) and re-install everything, then repeat the tutorial.


----------



## MrLeche (Apr 9, 2014)

anaheiim said:


> You have "really" download 059R667?
> Re-download the Product Code 059R667, and if the error returns, remove all (Nokia Care Suite, Data Package Manager, etc ...) and re-install everything, then repeat the tutorial.

Click to collapse



Yes sir I did the data package integrity is good and the flashing started. open showing the nokia and progressbar, It gives the damn error.

I googled around I got a similar problem to someone who has the same product code: 059M0F8

http://forum.gsmhosting.com/vbb/f609/how-connect-lumia-820-under-winxp-1745996/ I think I'm all out of options here.


----------



## DilanChd (Apr 9, 2014)

MrLeche said:


> Yes sir I did the data package integrity is good and the flashing started. open showing the nokia and progressbar, It gives the damn error.
> 
> I googled around I got a similar problem to someone who has the same product code: 059M0F8
> 
> http://forum.gsmhosting.com/vbb/f609/how-connect-lumia-820-under-winxp-1745996/ I think I'm all out of options here.

Click to collapse



Try with another PC, or re-install Care Suite.
If again not works, so:


> This is developement phone. You cannot flash this with regular non development firmware.
> Return to Customer.

Click to collapse


----------



## dan123287 (Apr 9, 2014)

*Keep getting recovery failed and it saying "Message send failed" on lumia 620*

Basically what it says on the title, I'm so close to fixing my phone, even though it may not even work cause im trying to sort out a hardware problem, haha but yeah, I keep getting that message when I assume im doing it correctly, I press volume down and power button at the same time and it restarts, but doesnt. and that message comes up. please help.


----------



## disturbedrhythm (Apr 9, 2014)

anaheiim said:


> But are you able to flash or not?
> If you connect the phone at Product Support Tool (last part of the tutorial) that happens it apart from the no-vibration?
> 
> For the USA, there is no unbranded ROM..
> ...

Click to collapse



Nothing happens. The phone switched off mid flash and now, it doesnt turn on, it doesnt get recognized by the Product Support Tool. I plug it in, and proceed with all the steps, click start and then the prompt says that i need to hold down the vol.down+ power buttons. I do that, and it is "supposed" to vibrate (for the process to begin i guess), but that vibration just doesnt happen.


----------



## ctz367 (Apr 10, 2014)

*Recovery error*

sir need help


----------



## DilanChd (Apr 10, 2014)

ctz367 said:


> sir need help

Click to collapse



Repeat the whole process of Nokia Care Suite on another PC (reinstallation of Nokia Care Suite, download ROM, flash ROM, etc...), and you should be fine.


----------



## del1701 (Apr 12, 2014)

Great thread thanks  I've just debranded my lumia 920 from EE to generic UK and it only took 5 minutes, brilliant  

Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


----------



## msnokiadev (Apr 14, 2014)

New version Nokia Care Suite 5.1.83.1414 available


----------



## speedfreak007 (Apr 14, 2014)

Which is the windows phone version that precedes Amber? I've installed a fake digitizer on my lumia 620 and it needs the version before amber to work correctly. Where do I download this (I only get the Black update when I use Nokia care suite).


----------



## panart (Apr 14, 2014)

*Windows Phone 8.1 Developer Preview*

*Hi guys,

you can now upgrade your devices to Windows Phone 8.1 developer preview by following the steps below.*

1. Technically, Windows Phone 8.1 is only available to those who have registered their Microsoft account -the same one you're signed in with on the phone- with one of Microsoft's developer programs. These include the Windows Phone Dev Center ($19 per year) or the free App Studio, which lets you create simple Windows Phone apps on the web. Since App Studio is free, head over there first, sign in with the same Microsoft account you used to sign in on your Windows Phone handset, and then register. That's all you have to do.

2. Download the Preview for Developers app from the Windows Phone Store to your handset.

3. Once the app is installed, find it on your phone and run it. The app will step through a short wizard that explains what's happening, provides a Terms and Conditions document you must agree to, and a sign-in for your Microsoft account. Once that's all done, you have to agree to enable the Preview for Developers and click Done to complete the process.

4. Check for updates and then install them. To do so, navigate on your phone to Settings, Phone Update and tap the Check for Updates button. Phone Update will automatically find the update and begin downloading it. When that's done, it will prompt you to install the update.

***WARNING: This is a one-way street. Once you install Windows Phone 8.1 in this fashion, you cannot return to 8.0. You will later be able to update to the general release of Windows Phone 8.1, if available for your device (most will get it), which will include firmware and driver updates as well as post-RTM updates.***

*Source / Credit: winsupersite.com*


----------



## panart (Apr 15, 2014)

Follow up on my previous post:
On 8.1 developer preview voice search / commands work by holding the search button instead of start button.
Cortana is not included in 8.1 developer preview (at least on my Lumia 925).

EDIT: Cortana settings now appear under Settings/Applications and can be enabled.


----------



## blanos (Apr 15, 2014)

*Is it possible?*

Can I download a developer preview of WP8.1 and then flash back to the stock rom without any problems?
Thanks


----------



## panart (Apr 15, 2014)

blanos said:


> Can I download a developer preview of WP8.1 and then flash back to the stock rom without any problems?
> Thanks

Click to collapse



NO, once you flash the 8.1 developer preview you won't be able go back to 8.0, you will only be able to flash the final 8.1 once it's released.


----------



## flyjazz (Apr 15, 2014)

panart said:


> NO, once you flash the 8.1 developer preview you won't be able go back to 8.0, you will only be able to flash the final 8.1 once it's released.

Click to collapse



Why is this different than the current ability to flash back using NCS from GDR 3 to GDR 2 in 8.0?


----------



## dudesz (Apr 15, 2014)

*Lumia 625*

Hi.

yesterday i upgraded my L625 to WP 8.1 (amber), but now i cant flash my device to a stock rom (im using RM-941 vivo br). on the NCS shows "message send falied" when i try to do.

anyone could help me? tks


----------



## panart (Apr 16, 2014)

flyjazz said:


> Why is this different than the current ability to flash back using NCS from GDR 3 to GDR 2 in 8.0?

Click to collapse



I'm sorry but I don't have an answer for that.
Read the following pages, maybe you can find an answer there:
1) Windows Phone 8.1 now available to download
2) All you need to know about the Windows Phone 8.1 'Preview for Developers'


----------



## DilanChd (Apr 16, 2014)

speedfreak007 said:


> Which is the windows phone version that precedes Amber? I've installed a fake digitizer on my lumia 620 and it needs the version before amber to work correctly. Where do I download this (I only get the Black update when I use Nokia care suite).

Click to collapse



GDR1 (Portico).



panart said:


> ****WARNING: This is a one-way street. Once you install Windows Phone 8.1 in this fashion, you cannot return to 8.0. You will later be able to update to the general release of Windows Phone 8.1, if available for your device (most will get it), which will include firmware and driver updates as well as post-RTM updates.***
> 
> Source / Credit: winsupersite.com*

Click to collapse


*You can go back (downgrade), just flash ROM Stock GDR3 for example...



panart said:



			Cortana is not included in 8.1 developer preview (at least on my Lumia 925).

EDIT: Cortana settings now appear under Settings/Applications and can be enabled.
		
Click to expand...
Click to collapse



Cortana is included in the preview, but only for it to work you must be in language and region USA.



blanos said:



			Can I download a developer preview of WP8.1 and then flash back to the stock rom without any problems?
Thanks
		
Click to expand...
Click to collapse



As I said, you can downgrade by flashing a ROM Stock.



panart said:



			NO, once you flash the 8.1 developer preview you won't be able go back to 8.0, you will only be able to flash the final 8.1 once it's released.
		
Click to expand...
Click to collapse



You can try to say just stuff, please...*


----------



## hungnguyen490 (Apr 16, 2014)

Does anyone here experience battery drain after upgrade the OS to 8.1?
My lumia 925 encountered this issue. The battery drained from 74% to 50% after 6 hours.
Give me some advices, please!!!


----------



## panart (Apr 16, 2014)

anaheiim said:


> You can try to say just stuff, please...

Click to collapse



I'm new to Windows Phone 8 and 8.1 (I use primarily Nexus 5), i only repeated what I have read in various websites.

---------- Post added at 10:42 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:40 AM ----------




hungnguyen490 said:


> Does anyone here experience battery drain after upgrade the OS to 8.1?
> My lumia 925 encountered this issue. The battery drained from 74% to 50% after 6 hours.
> Give me some advices, please!!!

Click to collapse



On my 925 battery life was never good, sometimes I lose ~30% (and sometimes more) overnight.
Vibration is set to off, I use 2G only as my PAYG sim card does not support 3G, NFC is set to off but still battery life is poor.


----------



## hungnguyen490 (Apr 16, 2014)

@anaheiim Are you sure that we can downgrade from 8.1 to 8.0? Some sources said that we can't go back after update

---------- Post added at 02:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:45 PM ----------




panart said:


> On my 925 battery life was never good, sometimes I lose ~30% (and sometimes more) overnight.
> Vibration is set to off, I use 2G only as my PAYG sim card does not support 3G, NFC is set to off but still battery life is poor.

Click to collapse



Did you strict background apps? some background app causes battery drain


----------



## panart (Apr 16, 2014)

hungnguyen490 said:


> Did you strict background apps? some background app causes battery drain

Click to collapse



Can't find that option under Settings/Applications as it was in 8.0 (if i'm not mistaken) so I don't know how to do that on 8.1


----------



## hungnguyen490 (Apr 16, 2014)

panart said:


> Can't find that option under Settings/Applications as it was in 8.0 (if i'm not mistaken) so I don't know how to do that on 8.1

Click to collapse



go to setting => battery saver => usage (YOU CAN RESTRICT BACKGROUND TASK HERE)


----------



## panart (Apr 16, 2014)

hungnguyen490 said:


> go to setting => battery saver => usage (YOU CAN RESTRICT BACKGROUND TASK HERE)

Click to collapse



Ahh ok, missed that, thanks.


----------



## hungnguyen490 (Apr 16, 2014)

panart said:


> Ahh ok, missed that, thanks.

Click to collapse



not at all. you just report battery result if it is improved


----------



## panart (Apr 16, 2014)

hungnguyen490 said:


> not at all. you just report battery result if it is improved

Click to collapse



Ok, I will post a report once I find out how it goes in standby overnight.
I don't really use it for calls as my postpaid sim card is in my Nexus 5.


----------



## DilanChd (Apr 16, 2014)

hungnguyen490 said:


> Does anyone here experience battery drain after upgrade the OS to 8.1?
> My lumia 925 encountered this issue. The battery drained from 74% to 50% after 6 hours.
> Give me some advices, please!!!

Click to collapse



WP8.1 brings more functionality, so it's normal that it consumes a little more 
After if it consumes that much, it may not be normal.
@panart and @hungnguyen490
Yes I am sure and I just to downgrade 8.1 > 8.0 GDR3 on my L1520. 
It is normal that Microsoft say otherwise, my faith it will not explicitly say "flash your phone to downgrade"...


----------



## hungnguyen490 (Apr 16, 2014)

anaheiim said:


> WP8.1 brings more functionality, so it's normal that it consumes a little more
> After if it consumes that much, it may not be normal.
> 
> @panart and @hungnguyen490
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks for your answer!
I examine that background app process causes battery drain. Just restrict them via battery saver to solve the problem!


----------



## Homey (Apr 16, 2014)

Can I use this method to go flash a WP8 rom after Ive installed the developer preview? I'm having too many issed with it and need to go back to the 'old' software!


----------



## Petulinek (Apr 16, 2014)

Homey said:


> Can I use this method to go flash a WP8 rom after Ive installed the developer preview? I'm having too many issed with it and need to go back to the 'old' software!

Click to collapse



You can downgrade your device without problems via Nokia Software Recovery Tools or Nokia Care Suite to last official SW version.


----------



## Homey (Apr 16, 2014)

Petulinek said:


> You can downgrade your device without problems via Nokia Software Recovery Tools or Nokia Care Suite to last official SW version.

Click to collapse



Thanks!
The software Recovery tool doesn't give me any options other than firmware 1028.3562.1402.0001 and that's what's already on the phone after 8.1 installed. 
Will this definitely install the downgraded OS?


----------



## Petulinek (Apr 16, 2014)

This FW is distributed only with WP8, not with WP8.1. After flashing you´ll have WP8. When you install and activate Preview for Developers, you can repeatly update WP8 to WP8.1, but WP8.1 is not yet officialy distributed from Nokia. WP8.1 will come with FW update named Cyan sometime in the summer.


----------



## Homey (Apr 16, 2014)

That's great, thank you so much for clearing that up! I was afraid that if I used the tool, all I would get was a fresh copy of 8.1 DP, which would be the last thing I want right now!


----------



## csw43 (Apr 16, 2014)

Hey Homey. Did you downgrade using the Software Recovery Tool ? Im considering using it myself but just want confirmation that it will definitely work ok. 

Thanks


----------



## Homey (Apr 16, 2014)

csw43 said:


> Hey Homey. Did you downgrade using the Software Recovery Tool ? Im considering using it myself but just want confirmation that it will definitely work ok.
> 
> Thanks

Click to collapse



Yeah I did.

- Launch the tool
- connect the phone.
- Click to restore the software (you don't even need to select which firmware!)
- It will then download and install the latest firmware for your phone (but not DP!).
- phone will then reboot after its done and do a restore but don't use a restore made with the DP. Use one made earlier, if you have one. I used one made when I had DP installed and it didn't restore anything at all!

That's it. It's really simple and once you've downloaded the firmware, it takes 10 mins max to get done!

Hope this helps!


----------



## dudesz (Apr 16, 2014)

Homey said:


> Yeah I did.
> 
> - Launch the tool
> - connect the phone.
> ...

Click to collapse



the NSU dont find my device (lumia 625). the tool only says "restart the app and try again". ;(


----------



## csw43 (Apr 16, 2014)

Homey said:


> Yeah I did.
> 
> - Launch the tool
> - connect the phone.
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks for the quick reply and confirmation buddy. Top Man


----------



## Petulinek (Apr 16, 2014)

dudesz said:


> the NSU dont find my device (lumia 625). the tool only says "restart the app and try again". ;(

Click to collapse



Instead NSU, try to use Nokia Software Recovery Tool...


----------



## hungnguyen490 (Apr 17, 2014)

Homey said:


> Thanks!
> The software Recovery tool doesn't give me any options other than firmware 1028.3562.1402.0001 and that's what's already on the phone after 8.1 installed.
> Will this definitely install the downgraded OS?

Click to collapse



NCS can downgrade OS definitely. I tried this method last night and everything is ok. Just spend 5 minutes to follow instruction then wait for 5-10 minutes.


----------



## DilanChd (Apr 17, 2014)

Update post #1, I had Nokia Care Suite 5.1.83.1414.
Thx to @msnokiadev for its contribution :good:


----------



## Draganta (Apr 18, 2014)

Hey guys, I just flashed my AT&T 520 to (RM-915) to a stock rom (Australian one), and it works great! I lost 4G, but I don't care.

Now, I have another question: this phone is RM-915. There is no Dutch ROM for that. There is a Dutch ROM for the RM-914 520. How can I flash the RM-914 ROM to my RM-915? I read that someone was saying that it is possible by renaming the files in the ROm folder on the pc, but is that safe?


----------



## hungnguyen490 (Apr 18, 2014)

Nokia care suite for those, who can't download from direct link
http://pan.baidu.com/s/1jGn26hC


----------



## DilanChd (Apr 19, 2014)

hungnguyen490 said:


> Nokia care suite for those, who can't download from direct link
> http://pan.baidu.com/s/1jGn26hC

Click to collapse



Your mirror link is not fast.
For new version of NCS, see on post #1


----------



## whoadood (Apr 19, 2014)

At this moment, NaviFirm+ is not working (it says it's closed for maintenance) and I cannot login with the Data Package Manager (it says login has failed).

Is this a temporary problem?

*Edit*: now it's working. So I guess it was temporary.


----------



## bigfish95 (Apr 19, 2014)

hi, i have the same problem. navifirm says that the servers are closed under maintenance and in Data Package Manager i get a Download Error with this message: "Wrong file size or checksum". Has anyone a solution?


----------



## DilanChd (Apr 19, 2014)

bigfish95 said:


> hi, i have the same problem. navifirm says that the servers are closed under maintenance and in Data Package Manager i get a Download Error with this message: "Wrong file size or checksum". Has anyone a solution?

Click to collapse



Uninstall and reinstall and or wait.


----------



## nikola987 (Apr 19, 2014)

Can someone help me to install nokia care suite?

I have XP, 32bit, and during installation everything is fine (no errors), but after install /program files/Nokia is empty? There is no Nokia Care Suite folder anywhere on computer 

EDIT:
I fixed it! I first installed Nokia Care Suite 5.1.83.1414 (full install), and then I installed Nokia Care Suite 5.1.83.1414 (update only) over it.

Now everything is fine.


----------



## nikola987 (Apr 19, 2014)

Ok, now I have another problem.. How do I turn off the phone (Lumia 1520)?

As soon as I connect it via USB to my PC, phone turns itself on, and I can't get past "Once a vibration felt, click on Retry in Recovery window.", nothing is happening. 

EDIT:
Fixed. I was holding volum-down button before I attach phone to PC, and then everything is ok


----------



## flyjazz (Apr 19, 2014)

anaheiim said:


> Your mirror link is not fast.
> For new version of NCS, see on post #1

Click to collapse



Can you share with everyone currently using the previous version of NCS what is different in the latest version?


----------



## spg89 (Apr 20, 2014)

here is a question.once i flashed my nokia 5800 xpress music.then revert back using navifirm and jaf...but the next update was never available to me..now if i downgrade my lumia 520 from 8.1 developer preview to windows phone 8,can i be able to update to the latest version of windows,when it will be available?please help..because i am afraid.

8.1 battery life sucks,i had 2days backup from my lumia 520,now,almost 8hours


----------



## DilanChd (Apr 20, 2014)

spg89 said:


> here is a question.once i flashed my nokia 5800 xpress music.then revert back using navifirm and jaf...but the next update was never available to me..now if i downgrade my lumia 520 from 8.1 developer preview to windows phone 8,can i be able to update to the latest version of windows,when it will be available?please help..because i am afraid.
> 
> 8.1 battery life sucks,i had 2days backup from my lumia 520,now,almost 8hours

Click to collapse



Yes, you can once available.


----------



## sunfish168 (Apr 20, 2014)

*Lumia 521 rom on 520*

Can I flash the Lumia 521 (T-mobile) rom on a Lumia 520 (AT&T) to get the wifi calling feature? I don't have a data plan so I don't care about T-mobile 4G H+.


----------



## deynho (Apr 22, 2014)

*error*

Hi, i get this error when i try to download the stock rom from DataPackegeManager : Download variant package failure details
Issue category : RemoteServerException 
Wrong file size or checksum: nds2.fds-fire.nokia.com/p/d/fds_fire/1301/2113/7151101079/019BCC66_NWP8_WP8_Orange_RO_v01_simlock_crcCAA0.bin[/url]


----------



## giabritsos (Apr 22, 2014)

i need a little help.i did all the steps...volume down and energy button and then retry but it does not flash.there is coming a message on my pc scren it says "recovery failed"what shall i do?

---------- Post added at 03:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:06 PM ----------

does all this progress work with 8.1 preview?


----------



## DilanChd (Apr 22, 2014)

sunfish168 said:


> Can I flash the Lumia 521 (T-mobile) rom on a Lumia 520 (AT&T) to get the wifi calling feature? I don't have a data plan so I don't care about T-mobile 4G H+.

Click to collapse



The 520 and 521 are phones with *maybe* some differences sold on the same market (USA). Sincerely, I do not know if the flash work.



deynho said:


> Hi, i get this error when i try to download the stock rom from DataPackegeManager : Download variant package failure details
> Issue category : RemoteServerException
> Wrong file size or checksum: nds2.fds-fire.nokia.com/p/d/fds_fire/1301/2113/7151101079/019BCC66_NWP8_WP8_Orange_RO_v01_simlock_crcCAA0.bin[/url]

Click to collapse



Retry.
What is this Product Code?



giabritsos said:


> i need a little help.i did all the steps...volume down and energy button and then retry but it does not flash.there is coming a message on my pc scren it says "recovery failed"what shall i do?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:06 PM ----------
> 
> does all this progress work with 8.1 preview?

Click to collapse



Retry. 
It was said again and again, the flashing process works even with WP8.1 Preview.


----------



## DilanChd (Apr 22, 2014)

flyjazz said:


> Can you share with everyone currently using the previous version of NCS what is different in the latest version?

Click to collapse



```
[COLOR="Red"]CHANGELOG - NOKIA CARE SUITE PST 5.1.83.1414[/COLOR]

- Support for the first Windows Phone 8.1 devices: RM-974, RM-975, RM-976, RM-977, RM-978, RM-979, RM-1010, RM-1027.
- Communication Layer Cleaner is included to this release. The purpose of it is to clean old drivers and Fuse installation automatically from the machine. Communication Layer Cleaner is needed to be executed before installing new driver packages (new version format major.minor.build.yyww e.g. 1.1.20.1412) to prevent manual driver uninstallations.
- Note that installation order can still mess up drivers to be used. In case user installs T&TT or PIT after this PST ext release, drivers will be updated to old ones and detection stops working. Workaround is to install PST once again. During re-installation, Nokia Communication Layer cleaner will handle old drivers.
```


----------



## giabritsos (Apr 22, 2014)

anaheiim said:


> The 520 and 521 are phones with *maybe* some differences sold on the same market (USA). Sincerely, I do not know if the flash work.
> 
> Retry.
> What is this Product Code?
> ...

Click to collapse





i cant get recovery mode...after i press the two buttons it says recovery failed...


----------



## DilanChd (Apr 22, 2014)

giabritsos said:


> i cant get recovery mode...after i press the two buttons it says recovery failed...

Click to collapse



What is your phone? And your RM is? 
What is the Product Code that you want to flash?


----------



## hungnguyen490 (Apr 22, 2014)

giabritsos said:


> i need a little help.i did all the steps...volume down and energy button and then retry but it does not flash.there is coming a message on my pc scren it says "recovery failed"what shall i do?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:06 PM ----------
> 
> does all this progress work with 8.1 preview?

Click to collapse



this tool can work with wp8.1 preview. I upgraded my phone to wp8.1 (via OTA) and downgraded to wp8 without issues


----------



## seso696 (Apr 22, 2014)

hey... 
i'm using 920 and when i try to download the rom from" Nokia Data Package Manager " i found the file but when i try to downloaded he show me "Files missing" !!!? what i should do right now ?? ..


----------



## deynho (Apr 22, 2014)

anaheiim said:


> The 520 and 521 are phones with *maybe* some differences sold on the same market (USA). Sincerely, I do not know if the flash work.
> 
> Retry.
> What is this Product Code?
> ...

Click to collapse



Still not working to download the stock rom. Product Cod : 059T3P6 and Product Type : RM-941 (lumia 625)


----------



## giabritsos (Apr 22, 2014)

anaheiim said:


> What is your phone? And your RM is?
> 
> 
> What is the Product Code that you want to flash?

Click to collapse








I have Lumia 1020 white .rm875.i want to flash Italy rom unbrandet.already downloaded it.


----------



## DilanChd (Apr 22, 2014)

seso696 said:


> hey...
> i'm using 920 and when i try to download the rom from" Nokia Data Package Manager " i found the file but when i try to downloaded he show me "Files missing" !!!? what i should do right now ?? ..

Click to collapse



You can only then try again... 
*Apparently* Nokia servers or DPM meet some problems... 



deynho said:


> Still not working to download the stock rom. Product Cod : 059T3P6 and Product Type : RM-941 (lumia 625)

Click to collapse



I get this error, effectively. But retry some times, because after this, it works for me.



giabritsos said:


> I have Lumia 1020 white .rm875.i want to flash Italy rom unbrandet.already downloaded it.

Click to collapse



As error message, you have only "Recovery failed"? Or anything else?


----------



## giabritsos (Apr 22, 2014)

anaheiim said:


> You can only then try again...
> 
> 
> *Apparently* Nokia servers or DPM meet some problems...
> ...

Click to collapse








Only recovery failed.after pressing the buttons the Vodafone logo shows up.then it vibrates again and the logo again...


----------



## Neo-ST (Apr 22, 2014)

I get Data Package Manager stuck on "Logging into remote server..."
Any ideas ?


----------



## DilanChd (Apr 22, 2014)

Neo-ST said:


> I get Data Package Manager stuck on "Logging into remote server..."
> Any ideas ?

Click to collapse



Click on Work offline and Ok.
Click on File (at the top left), Work online, and Ok.


----------



## DilanChd (Apr 22, 2014)

giabritsos said:


> Only recovery failed.after pressing the buttons the Vodafone logo shows up.then it vibrates again and the logo again...

Click to collapse



Try with Nokia Software Updater for Retail (NSU).
By cons, if you use NSU, uninstall all Nokia Care Suite (drivers, etc... see the screenshot).

And if you want to re-switch on Nokia Care Suite, do the same thing (uninstall all the components NSU).


----------



## biggeorge007 (Apr 22, 2014)

*Newbie WP User*

Hi all, Completely new to Wp and just got my Lumia 1020 from three network (uk).
Was on WP8.0 and did the developer app and updated to WP8.1 after a few updates.

Now after several hours play I am unsure if I want to keep this phone for a 2 year contract due
to some limitations I have found.
Not at all possible to upload high res pics or raw files to any online storage, even worst no options for uploading on data when you have unlimited data, data usage isn't a problem.
Did try the AT&T unlocker but now changed it so you have to add an att number so can't get an account.

Only purchased this as I am going on holiday soon, I won't have access to a PC so transferring the images, high res or raw files was something I was just  expecting I could do to an online storage through wifi, No problem doing this on my HTC One (m7).

If I do decide to send this back to Three I would like to put the rom back to what it was so they can't moan about the developer 8.1 rom.
Unsure of what rom I need though, Crazy rom numbering.

Sim card tray has this: 040-112243
                                  V5.000BYC
                                  011332B

Slideout Tray has this: Code: 059T7R5

Phone software: Extra+ Info Says:

Manufacturer Name: RM-875_eu_euro1_260
Mobile Operator: HUT-GB

Rom I need: 059T7R5 RM-875 VAR EURO GB H3G SL YELLOW

Can anyone confirm if this is correct before I make a mistake, Don't want a brick.

TIA

George

P.S
Anyone found a way to upload high res/ raw files to an online storage.


----------



## Neo-ST (Apr 22, 2014)

I'm having a difficulty finding my product type & code, can you please help?
My Lumia 1020 is black, unbranded, unlocked, came from Hungary but sold as a free device here in Croatia.
Now I don't know which of these codes to select.
Under extras+info it says: RM-875_eu_hungary_298

I want to flash original 8.0.


----------



## DilanChd (Apr 22, 2014)

biggeorge007 said:


> Slideout Tray has this: Code: 059T7R5
> 
> Phone software: Extra+ Info Says:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



059T7R5 is your Hard Product Code. Well your original ROM is 059T7R5 RM-875 EURO GB VAR H3G SL YELLOW.


----------



## DilanChd (Apr 22, 2014)

Neo-ST said:


> I'm having a difficulty finding my product type & code, can you please help?
> My Lumia 1020 is black, unbranded, unlocked, came from Hungary but sold as a free device here in Croatia.
> Now I don't know which of these codes to select.
> Under extras+info it says: RM-875_eu_hungary_298
> ...

Click to collapse



You want to do what? Flash a ROM Croatia?


----------



## Neo-ST (Apr 22, 2014)

If it exists, yes, if not, something similar, just needs to have english in it and be cleanest rom...
Sorry but there's too many product codes, I'm lost.

Edit: Nevermind, found it. Just had to look in the sim tray and pull that little metal plate out: 059T9Z4 RM-875 VAR EURO AL BA BG CY CZ+ AV BLK


----------



## DilanChd (Apr 22, 2014)

Neo-ST said:


> If it exists, yes, if not, something similar, just needs to have english in it and be cleanest rom...
> Sorry but there's too many product codes, I'm lost.

Click to collapse



Impossible to find ROM Croatia CV (Country Variant) for Lumia 1020.



Neo-ST said:


> Edit: Nevermind, found it. Just had to look in the sim tray and pull that little metal plate out: 059T9Z4 RM-875 VAR EURO AL BA BG CY CZ+ AV BLK

Click to collapse



Refers to Hungary branded ROM.


----------



## DilanChd (Apr 22, 2014)

@whoadood @bigfish95 @deynho @seso696 and those who get an error when downloading rom, and all the others:

NaviFirm message:



> IMPORTANT NOTE:
> Due to a misconfiguration in the Nokia's server, you may get the '403 Forbidden' error message when downloading some firmware files
> 
> *The '403 Forbidden' error is NOT related to NaviFirm+, but it's related to Nokia's server, indeed, also 'Nokia Suite' and other official softwares are affected by the very same issue
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## giabritsos (Apr 23, 2014)

anaheiim said:


> Try with Nokia Software Updater for Retail (NSU).
> By cons, if you use NSU, uninstall all Nokia Care Suite (drivers, etc... see the screenshot).
> 
> And if you want to re-switch on Nokia Care Suite, do the same thing (uninstall all the components NSU).

Click to collapse




im connecting my device but nsu is not detecting it?what do i have to do ?


----------



## DilanChd (Apr 23, 2014)

giabritsos said:


> im connecting my device but nsu is not detecting it?what do i have to do ?

Click to collapse



Some of the previous drivers were not uninstalled properly...
Make a screenshot of programs and Features (Control Panel).


----------



## giabritsos (Apr 23, 2014)

anaheiim said:


> Try with Nokia Software Updater for Retail (NSU).
> By cons, if you use NSU, uninstall all Nokia Care Suite (drivers, etc... see the screenshot).
> 
> And if you want to re-switch on Nokia Care Suite, do the same thing (uninstall all the components NSU).

Click to collapse





anaheiim said:


> Some of the previous drivers were not uninstalled properly...
> Make a screenshot of programs and Features (Control Panel).

Click to collapse



here ...........


----------



## DilanChd (Apr 23, 2014)

giabritsos said:


> here ...........

Click to collapse



Yes.

So, uninstall:

Fuse Drivers x64
Lumia UEFI Blue Drivers
Nokia Connectivity Solution
Nokia Software Updater for Retail
PC Connectivity Solution
WinUsb CoInstallers
WinUSB Drivers x64
And the last driver to uninstall, look at the screenshot

Once the uninstall end, restart your PC.
If you connect your Lumia to your PC, and that you get to see in the file explorer, then it is likely that when reinstalling NSU it works.


----------



## giabritsos (Apr 23, 2014)

anaheiim said:


> Yes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse








Thanks a lot...

What steps do I have to follow then to flash the rom;

The firmware I downloaded with Nokia care suite is ok ,or shall I download it again with nsu;


----------



## DilanChd (Apr 23, 2014)

giabritsos said:


> Thanks a lot...
> 
> What steps do I have to follow then to flash the rom;
> 
> The firmware I downloaded with Nokia care suite is ok ,or shall I download it again with nsu;

Click to collapse



NSU gonna download and flash your Hard Product Code (origin Product Code), well use the one that going to download NSU.


----------



## giabritsos (Apr 23, 2014)

anaheiim said:


> NSU gonna download and flash your Hard Product Code (origin Product Code), well use the one that going to download NSU.

Click to collapse








That means I cannot flash another rom than this one I already have.right;


----------



## deynho (Apr 23, 2014)

I have  a problem, i flash my Lumia 625 but i still have the orange theme...how can i remove this ugly ROM made by orange?


----------



## DilanChd (Apr 23, 2014)

giabritsos said:


> That means I cannot flash another rom than this one I already have.right;

Click to collapse



Yes, you can, but not with NSU. 

To flash a other ROM that your Hard Product Code, it will go through NCS. 
But, do you the process via NSU for that your phone re-work.


----------



## giabritsos (Apr 23, 2014)

Ok thanks...


----------



## giabritsos (Apr 23, 2014)

giabritsos said:


> Ok thanks...

Click to collapse



just flashed italian rom with nocia care studio....thanks for helping me


----------



## spg89 (Apr 24, 2014)

ok,so the .exe version was not downloading(i mean failed about 5times after around 200mb)...so i downloaded the same version in .msi format,its almost 100mb less than .exe version.does the both installers do the same thing?please help,i am afraid to downgrade my lumia 520 to stock win 8 from developer version...


----------



## DilanChd (Apr 24, 2014)

spg89 said:


> ok,so the .exe version was not downloading(i mean failed about 5times after around 200mb)...so i downloaded the same version in .msi format,its almost 100mb less than .exe version.does the both installers do the same thing?please help,i am afraid to downgrade my lumia 520 to stock win 8 from developer version...

Click to collapse



It seems to me that in the msi (Update Only) version the drivers are not included. If you do not have Nokia Care Suite before (which is apparently the case), you must download and install the full version (Full Install). But make uninstalling before of everything that was installed by the version that you have taken. 

Find a way to download the full version of Nokia Care Suite.


----------



## spg89 (Apr 24, 2014)

anaheiim said:


> It seems to me that in the msi (Update Only) version the drivers are not included. If you do not have Nokia Care Suite before (which is apparently the case), you must download and install the full version (Full Install). But make uninstalling before of everything that was installed by the version that you have taken.
> 
> Find a way to download the full version of Nokia Care Suite.

Click to collapse



yes..i think you are right...the two links are given,one does not supports download accelerater others refreshes download link before i get finished


----------



## spg89 (Apr 24, 2014)

well the msi file showed an error while installing...also it could not make any shortcuts on desktop...when i copied the cfg file,every time it replaced some old one form the directories..is it ok?i am downloading the firmware for 520,its around 1.25gigs


----------



## DilanChd (Apr 24, 2014)

spg89 said:


> well the msi file showed an error while installing...also it could not make any shortcuts on desktop...when i copied the cfg file,every time it replaced some old one form the directories..is it ok?i am downloading the firmware for 520,its around 1.25gigs

Click to collapse



It takes place the CFG file where this is indicated (see post #1). But finaly, you're on the "version" Full Install or on the "version" Update Only?


----------



## DilanChd (Apr 24, 2014)

Very thanks to *Mariusz Koniuszko*, for his PayPal donation of $10,00 USD  :highfive:


----------



## hungnguyen490 (Apr 25, 2014)

anaheiim said:


> Very thanks to *Mariusz Koniuszko*, for his PayPal donation of $10,00 USD  :highfive:

Click to collapse



bless you! 
and thanks for your enthusiasm


----------



## DaemonOnx (Apr 25, 2014)

Thanks so much. Now I can use 4G on my 820


----------



## LucasNerv (Apr 28, 2014)

*WP8.1 Downgrade*

I'm on WP8.1 and as I have an RM820 variant I can't set lang to en-US, said that I can't get Cortana.
So I was wondering if I can downgrade to WP8 using this method, since I remember reading an advice on the phone that it was not posible to downgrade after the update (maybe it was just meant that there was no oficial and easy way to do so).
And even more, I hope you can help me, I wanted to know if I'll be able to update to WP8.1 after the downgrade (if it doesn´t get bricked). WP8.1 devs preview stopped rolling out but maybe, since I installed it before, I'll be able to install it again even if it's not rolling out because there's a record or something that I've installed it previously as I'll use the same developer preview app acc.


----------



## hungnguyen490 (Apr 28, 2014)

LucasNerv said:


> I'm on WP8.1 and as I have an RM820 variant I can't set lang to en-US, said that I can't get Cortana.
> So I was wondering if I can downgrade to WP8 using this method, since I remember reading an advice on the phone that it was not posible to downgrade after the update (maybe it was just meant that there was no oficial and easy way to do so).
> And even more, I hope you can help me, I wanted to know if I'll be able to update to WP8.1 after the downgrade (if it doesn´t get bricked). WP8.1 devs preview stopped rolling out but maybe, since I installed it before, I'll be able to install it again even if it's not rolling out because there's a record or something that I've installed it previously as I'll use the same developer preview app acc.

Click to collapse



you can downgrade your phone by using this method.
I did downgrade my phone from 8.1 to 8.0 without issues


----------



## spg89 (Apr 28, 2014)

LucasNerv said:


> I'm on WP8.1 and as I have an RM820 variant I can't set lang to en-US, said that I can't get Cortana.
> So I was wondering if I can downgrade to WP8 using this method, since I remember reading an advice on the phone that it was not posible to downgrade after the update (maybe it was just meant that there was no oficial and easy way to do so).
> And even more, I hope you can help me, I wanted to know if I'll be able to update to WP8.1 after the downgrade (if it doesn´t get bricked). WP8.1 devs preview stopped rolling out but maybe, since I installed it before, I'll be able to install it again even if it's not rolling out because there's a record or something that I've installed it previously as I'll use the same developer preview app acc.

Click to collapse



does not matter.if u had 2windows device with same account details,dont u think the case would have been the same?


----------



## theilluminator (Apr 28, 2014)

*Does not work for me *

This is an amazing thread. Thank you!!

I am having problems. I am trying to change my hong kong cv rm 937 rom to euro gb cv rm 937 version. It is not working. I keep getting error message "message send failed" any ideas?

I have been perusing these forums for hours. i followed the tutorial exactly. I do think maybe a problem is i cannot push power and down button quick enough for vibrate to then hit retry on recovery window. As soon as i connect my 1520 to the pc it vibrates. could it be i dont put it into test mode or whatever its called power + volume down fast enough?

All Help!! is highly appreciated. 

In my hong kong version whic i bought in usa my carrier shows up in chinese not english.  

Thank you 

im running windows 8.1 pc 64 bit 

nokia lumia windows 8.0 

I am completely new to windows phone. 

Im a convert from Android

Oh and i even tried flashing the same hk rom and that also didnt work!!!


----------



## DilanChd (Apr 29, 2014)

theilluminator said:


> This is an amazing thread. Thank you!!
> 
> [...]
> 
> Oh and i even tried flashing the same hk rom and that also didnt work!!!

Click to collapse



Try one thing: 
Once you get to this screen: 





Connect your phone to PC (do not press any button), you feel a vibration, and simply press "Retry" in Product Support Tool. 

Once done, you should have this screen (press OK).





This works for me.


----------



## theilluminator (Apr 29, 2014)

Thank you for your prompt reply. I tried that and it says "rebooting" for a split second and then I get the MESSAGE SEND FAILED message.

 

Any thing else I can try?

I take out the sd card and the sim card just fyi. 

i only have usb 3.0 on my pc. 

the only thing i may be able to try is to borrow a friends windows 7 laptop with usb 2.0 and try it on that. only thing is i have to download the roms again.

Oh and also if the rom downloaded ie euro gb cv says "files missing" (little yellow exclamation point in triangle icon), is that a big deal or it doesnt matter?

THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LucasNerv (Apr 29, 2014)

---------- Post added at 01:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:48 PM ----------




hungnguyen490 said:


> you can downgrade your phone by using this method.
> I did downgrade my phone from 8.1 to 8.0 without issues

Click to collapse



Yeap, someone on other post already told me, thanks anyways !!
I'm on wp8.1 on a rm820 cv from mx.
I have working cortana and mixradio.


----------



## gatolt (Apr 29, 2014)

*Lumia 620 Downgrade*

I am trying to downgrade Lumia 620 from Black to Original factory firmware 1030.6407.1308.10133 - was hoping to make non original touch screen to work but NCS just downloads latest 3056.40000.1404.1043  firmware which already on the phone.. 
Is any chance to DOWNGRADE firmware?


----------



## LucasNerv (Apr 29, 2014)

hungnguyen490 said:


> you can downgrade your phone by using this method.
> I did downgrade my phone from 8.1 to 8.0 without issues

Click to collapse





spg89 said:


> does not matter.if u had 2windows device with same account details,dont u think the case would have been the same?

Click to collapse



Nope, because it's the same device !  same IMEI or MAC adress or whatever nokia/microsoft uses to identify the phone and, also, the same acc.


----------



## DilanChd (Apr 29, 2014)

gatolt said:


> I am trying to downgrade Lumia 620 from Black to Original factory firmware 1030.6407.1308.10133 - was hoping to make non original touch screen to work but NCS just downloads latest 3056.40000.1404.1043  firmware which already on the phone..
> Is any chance to DOWNGRADE firmware?

Click to collapse



To download the downgrade ROM, do not use Data Package Manager, use NaviFirm + (paid account), mrcrab.net, etc...

And read this:


anaheiim said:


> For only those, who have downloaded Stock ROM without using the Data Package Manager category (for example those who have gone through Tweaks Paradise, MrCrab, NaviFirm+ 3.2, etc...) you must copy the downloaded files in the following directory: *C:/ProgramData/Nokia/Packages/Products/RM-XXX* (where *XXX* is your RM (*RM-XXX = Product Type*, and you can find your RM with the link Product Type and Product Code), *for example for me* with my Nokia Lumia 920 it is RM-821).

Click to collapse


----------



## gatolt (Apr 30, 2014)

anaheiim said:


> To download the downgrade ROM, do not use Data Package Manager, use NaviFirm + (paid account), mrcrab.net, etc...
> 
> And read this:

Click to collapse



Thank you anaheiim - installed NaviFirm+ , donated 3 Euro and managed to download Original firmware 1030.6407.1308.1002. Copied downloaded files to C:/ProgramData/Nokia/Packages/Products/RM-846 (to reveal hidden ProgramData folder on Vista or Win7 hold Alt key for few seconds- it brings Menu Bar, then Tools- Folder Options-Show hidden Files) and then flashed with Product Support Tool For Store 5.0 following instructions on first page.
Connected replacement touch screen to Nokia Lumia 620 and it works like a charm.
You're a star!


----------



## Elastep (Apr 30, 2014)

Hello. 
I have Nokia 1520 059V331 RM-937 VAR EURO UA CV BLACK
And Nokia Care Suit says that I'm having latest firmware 1028.3562.1402.0002
Bu I know that it is NOT the latest firmware. And that newer firmware exists... 
Is there any tutorial how to force update of my firmware to a newer version? Or may be you guys know how to upgrade?
I'm tired of accidental tapping bug! Help, please!


----------



## DilanChd (Apr 30, 2014)

Elastep said:


> Hello.
> I have Nokia 1520 059V331 RM-937 VAR EURO UA CV BLACK
> And Nokia Care Suit says that I'm having latest firmware 1028.3562.1402.0002
> Bu I know that it is NOT the latest firmware. And that newer firmware exists...
> ...

Click to collapse



The 1028.3562.1402.0002 version of your Product Code is, currently, the latest.


----------



## Elastep (Apr 30, 2014)

anaheiim said:


> The 1028.3562.1402.0002 version of your Product Code is, currently, the latest.

Click to collapse



Yes, I know. I see it in Nokia Suite as latest. But I want to update it may be with FW from other product code... Is this possible? 
And it would be great if I could update only FW, without OS... As for now I think it's impossible... But just to make sure I'm still asking


----------



## maxal (Apr 30, 2014)

Hi I have just bought a second hand Nokia Lumia 925 sim free unlocked, the firmware is 059S916 RM-892 VAR GB CV Black.  Is this the best firmware for me or can you recommend flashing a better/different one please.

Thanks.


----------



## DilanChd (Apr 30, 2014)

Elastep said:
			
		

> Yes, I know. I see it in Nokia Suite as latest. But I want to update it may be with FW from other product code... Is this possible?

Click to collapse



It is possible, but you will not get anything more now (of more, I advised to stay on UA (Moldava/Ukraine) if it is your country).



			
				Elastep said:
			
		

> UAnd it would be great if I could update only FW, without OS... As for now I think it's impossible... But just to make sure I'm still asking

Click to collapse



No, not possible.


----------



## DilanChd (Apr 30, 2014)

maxal said:


> Hi I have just bought a second hand Nokia Lumia 925 sim free unlocked, the firmware is 059S916 RM-892 VAR GB CV Black.  Is this the best firmware for me or can you recommend flashing a better/different one please.
> 
> Thanks.

Click to collapse



As you live in GB, so it is the "best" for you.


----------



## theilluminator (Apr 30, 2014)

Anyone?

For some reason the nokia care doesnt work. I am trying to go from hong kong cv software to gb cv.


Anaheiim I tried that also didnt work. 


Anyone????


----------



## DilanChd (Apr 30, 2014)

theilluminator said:


> Anyone?
> 
> For some reason the nokia care doesnt work. I am trying to go from hong kong cv software to gb cv.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You have tried on another computer?


----------



## theilluminator (Apr 30, 2014)

No that's the only thing I need to try. The thought of downloading those roms again is not very exciting. Does it make a difference if "files are missing" on the gb cv? its referring to local files. I believe its 1.49gb

any recommendations for the best rom? there isnt a rom yet specifically for my country yet. i know usually country specific is best. just wondering which English speaking country has the latest updates. 


My carrier only shows up in Chinese. Any ideas how to fix that? (Though its in Chinese so I really have no idea what it says) I assume it is the Hong Kong carrier where the phone originated. 

THANK YOU!!!!


----------



## DilanChd (Apr 30, 2014)

theilluminator said:


> No that's the only thing I need to try. The thought of downloading those roms again is not very exciting. Does it make a difference if "files are missing" on the gb cv? its referring to local files. I believe its 1.49gb
> 
> any recommendations for the best rom? there isnt a rom yet specifically for my country yet. i know usually country specific is best. just wondering which English speaking country has the latest updates.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If it's like that, then this is good:




What is your country?


----------



## speedfreak007 (May 1, 2014)

How do I know the software version of a rom? I want to download a Portico version for Lumia 620 due to a fake digitizer not working with amber or newer. How do I see that a rom is Portico?


----------



## maxal (May 1, 2014)

I would like to thank the dev for showing us how to download and flash a stock rom. I received a second hand Nokia Lumia 925 yesterday and after setting it up and downloading a copy of my original rom I then downloaded and installed the 8.1 preview rom. After setting it up and having a play I then used Nokia Care Suit to reflash my original rom which all worked like a dream,
Thanks Dev:good:


----------



## DilanChd (May 1, 2014)

speedfreak007 said:


> How do I know the software version of a rom? I want to download a Portico version for Lumia 620 due to a fake digitizer not working with amber or newer. How do I see that a rom is Portico?

Click to collapse



You can look in settings > about: 
See OS version and Firmware version. And compare OS version with this http://www.windowsphone.com/en-us/how-to/wp8/basics/windows-phone-8-update-history

If you want to return to Portico, it will have to take the oldest ROM for your device. You can find the old ROM on mrcrab.net or again on NaviFirm + (paid account). Once your ROM found, move the ROM in the correct folder (as shown in post # 1), and follow the [How To].



maxal said:


> I would like to thank the dev for showing us how to download and flash a stock rom. I received a second hand Nokia Lumia 925 yesterday and after setting it up and downloading a copy of my original rom I then downloaded and installed the 8.1 preview rom. After setting it up and having a play I then used Nokia Care Suit to reflash my original rom which all worked like a dream,
> Thanks Dev:good:

Click to collapse



Thank you and I'm glad for you that it is worked, but I'm not dev


----------



## Born To Own (May 1, 2014)

Sir i downloaded the firmware files using the Data Package Manager. I have attached the ss of it too.
But later when i go to Product Support Tool & there i open product, there is no Lumia 520 or RM-914 available.
What should i do now?


----------



## DilanChd (May 1, 2014)

Born To Own said:


> Sir i downloaded the firmware files using the Data Package Manager. I have attached the ss of it too.
> But later when i go to Product Support Tool & there i open product, there is no Lumia 520 or RM-914 available.
> What should i do now?

Click to collapse



What is your version of NCS?


----------



## Born To Own (May 1, 2014)

anaheiim said:


> What is your version of NCS?

Click to collapse



5.0 Sir & I am unable to download from the links u have provided for the NCS.
And is the data in the image right? I mean is tht download completed properly? & where did that get downloaded?
Sorry i am new to Lumia so have too many silliy questions like this


----------



## Born To Own (May 1, 2014)

Sir, I am getting an error saying Recovery failed after I try to start the recovery by pressing those buttons.
What shall I do now?


----------



## DilanChd (May 1, 2014)

Born To Own said:


> Sir, I am getting an error saying Recovery failed after I try to start the recovery by pressing those buttons.
> What shall I do now?

Click to collapse



Try this:



anaheiim said:


> Try one thing:
> Once you get to this screen:
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## Born To Own (May 2, 2014)

anaheiim said:


> Try this:

Click to collapse



Sir I am still getting the same Recovery Error while following your above steps also.


----------



## Barsky (May 2, 2014)

Lumia 925, White, T-Mobile. 
This went as smoothly as it could have possibly gone. Thanks!


----------



## flipee (May 4, 2014)

do i need to install the update for nokia care suite after downloading the full version?

im getting the error when i install the update


----------



## Barsky (May 4, 2014)

flipee said:


> do i need to install the update for nokia care suite after downloading the full version?
> 
> im getting the error when i install the update

Click to collapse




Take note of the version of both... they are the same. The update is only if you had an older version already installed.


----------



## nanomite (May 4, 2014)

*Entering Recovery mode*

To anyone having trouble entering recovery mode this is what I did.

Download the packages from post 1.
Completely remove all traces of Nokia Care Suite and Recovery Tools and anything related to nokia, this includes fuse and the winusb drivers.
Restart you machine.
Install software as stated in post 1.
Restart you machine.
Connect your phone, let windows find it and install relevant drivers.
Power off phone and follow instructions in post 1.
When it comes time to connect your phone, make sure it's off and press the start button on your computer.  Wait for it to fail and as you to retry.
Hold vol down button and connect USB to phone.  Quickly press return (retry) on your computer.

This worked for me after so many hours trawling through this post and searching the internet for a solution.  It seems that the USB drivers can get messed up.

Flashed Lumia 1520 HK to GB in about 3 mins.


----------



## speedfreak007 (May 4, 2014)

anaheiim said:


> You can look in settings > about:
> See OS version and Firmware version. And compare OS version with this http://www.windowsphone.com/en-us/how-to/wp8/basics/windows-phone-8-update-history
> 
> If you want to return to Portico, it will have to take the oldest ROM for your device. You can find the old ROM on mrcrab.net or again on NaviFirm + (paid account). Once your ROM found, move the ROM in the correct folder (as shown in post # 1), and follow the [How To].

Click to collapse



Thank you for answering! One question: the OS version is not given on mrcrab.net. How can I see from this header which version this is?

Phone Name : Nokia Lumia 620
Product Type : RM-846
Variant ID : 7345030085
Varian Name : RM-846 VAR EU-NETHERLANDS NL CV
Product Code : 059R872
Software Version : 3056.40000.1404.0005


----------



## usenetz (May 4, 2014)

Thanks for the guide however I have an error. 

I have installed the programs specified and moved the UserGroupsConfiguration.cfg file to the locations mentioned (well C:\\Program Files\.... rather than C:\Programmes  ) on my 32 bit Windows 7 machine.

When I 'Run Nokia Care Suite software and double-click on the Data Package Manager' I get the following error:

'An error has occured while attempting to run application Data Package Manager. No application is associated with the specified file for this application.'

Any suggestions?


----------



## theilluminator (May 4, 2014)

The file 'C:\ProgramData\Nokia\Packages\Products\RM-937\RM937_1028.3562.1402.0001_RETAIL_eu_euro1_231_01_374945_prd_signed.ffu' from the data package is corrupted.
Exception:
System.InvalidOperationException: The file 'C:\ProgramData\Nokia\Packages\Products\RM-937\RM937_1028.3562.1402.0001_RETAIL_eu_euro1_231_01_374945_prd_signed.ffu' from the data package is corrupted.
   at Nokia.CareSuite.PlugIns.MurzimRecovery.RecoveryDialog.RecoveryDialogModel.<HandleDownloadVariantPackageCompleted>b__b(Object state)


I keep  getting the error message above. 

ANYONE???

AND ANAHEIIM YES THIS IS THE WINDOWS 7 64BIT COMPUTER I PREVIOUSLY TOLD YOU ABOUT


----------



## DilanChd (May 4, 2014)

usenetz said:


> Thanks for the guide however I have an error.
> 
> I have installed the programs specified and moved the UserGroupsConfiguration.cfg file to the locations mentioned (well C:\\Program Files\.... rather than C:\Programmes  ) on my 32 bit Windows 7 machine.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Uninstall and re-install Data Package Manager and Nokia Care Suite.
And, if you have a Windows x86 (32-bit), then:


> Copy the file UserGroupsConfiguration.cfg (therefore the decompressed file), in the three following directories:
> "C:\Programmes\Nokia\Nokia Care Suite\Data Package Manager\bin" (essential for using Data Package Manager category).
> "C:\Programmes\Nokia\Nokia Care Suite\Multi Software Updater 5.0" (not useful for the tutorial, but essential to use the Multi Software Updater 5.0 category).
> "C:\Programmes\Nokia\Nokia Care Suite\Product Support Tool For Store 5.0" (not useful for the tutorial, but essential to use the Product Support Tool For Store 5.0 category).

Click to collapse


----------



## DilanChd (May 4, 2014)

theilluminator said:


> The file 'C:\ProgramData\Nokia\Packages\Products\RM-937\RM937_1028.3562.1402.0001_RETAIL_eu_euro1_231_01_374945_prd_signed.ffu' from the data package is corrupted.
> Exception:
> System.InvalidOperationException: The file 'C:\ProgramData\Nokia\Packages\Products\RM-937\RM937_1028.3562.1402.0001_RETAIL_eu_euro1_231_01_374945_prd_signed.ffu' from the data package is corrupted.
> at Nokia.CareSuite.PlugIns.MurzimRecovery.RecoveryDialog.RecoveryDialogModel.<HandleDownloadVariantPackageCompleted>b__b(Object state)
> ...

Click to collapse



Delete and re-download the ROM.

And for your problem on Recovery:
- Try on another PC...
- Or, try this:


nanomite said:


> To anyone having trouble entering recovery mode this is what I did.
> 
> Download the packages from post 1.
> Completely remove all traces of Nokia Care Suite and Recovery Tools and anything related to nokia, this includes fuse and the winusb drivers.
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## DilanChd (May 4, 2014)

speedfreak007 said:


> Thank you for answering! One question: the OS version is not given on mrcrab.net. How can I see from this header which version this is?
> 
> Phone Name : Nokia Lumia 620
> Product Type : RM-846
> ...

Click to collapse



3056.40000.1404.0005 = GDR3/Lumia Black
3046.0000.1329.2005 = GDR2/Lumia Amber
*1030.6407.1308.0003 = GDR1 Portico
1030.5603.1304.0002 = GDR1 Portico*


----------



## adrien_razvan (May 4, 2014)

Followed the tutorial, worked like a charm for the lumia 925.


----------



## theilluminator (May 4, 2014)

Which Rom would you recommend? I am currently redownloading the GB CV BUT i DONT KNOW IF ITS BEST. i ONLY WANT an English version/originated in English Speaking country rm 937 that has many updates amber and black. And one that is more stable than the one I have which is Hong Kong Apac version. Any recommendations??


----------



## DilanChd (May 4, 2014)

theilluminator said:


> Which Rom would you recommend? I am currently redownloading the GB CV BUT i DONT KNOW IF ITS BEST. i ONLY WANT an English version/originated in English Speaking country rm 937 that has many updates amber and black. And one that is more stable than the one I have which is Hong Kong Apac version. Any recommendations??

Click to collapse



Technically, there is no better ROM, as I said, it depends on your country. 
If you live in GB (UK), so flash a GB (UK) ROM.
If you live in Italy, so flash a Italian ROM. 
If you live in Germany, so flash a German ROM.
Etc...

All ROM (not operators/unbranded) will be updates at one time or another...
http://www.nokia.com/global/support/software-update/wp8-software-update/


----------



## usenetz (May 4, 2014)

anaheiim said:


> Uninstall and re-install Data Package Manager and Nokia Care Suite.
> And, if you have a Windows x86 (32-bit), then:

Click to collapse



Thanks anaheiim

I have done that but still get the same error; does the Data Package Manager have to be run from within Nokia Care Suite or can I just start it from my desktop and download the firmware?


----------



## usenetz (May 4, 2014)

Sorry to post again so soon after my earlier message but I just wanted to say I have now managed to get the flash going by avoiding Nokia Care Suite and just using the Data Package Manager and Product Support Tool directly. Flash completed successfully. :laugh:


----------



## baldrob (May 5, 2014)

*earlier versions*

I have a lumia 925 on at&t.  I would like to flash it back to gdr2, it currently has gdr3.  I have not found anywhere to download old versions and nokia care suite only has the latest versions available.  Does anyone know where I might find what I'm looking for?


----------



## rkz- (May 5, 2014)

*Downgrade 8.1 > 8 -- Lumia 625*

Downgrade WP8.1 to WP8 on Lumia 625 work correctly.

Change my rom to EUR GB CV, update now to 8.1 again :good:


----------



## winmo4life (May 6, 2014)

Is there an alternative host or mirror for the Nokia Care Suite? I've tried both the Full Install and the Update since I have NCS4, but when I solve that captcha and press Download, I'm only downloading "download.php" Then I have to wait another hour to try again. I've tried on and off since last night and I'm not getting anywhere. If I can get the file from someone, I'll host it myself for everyone so they don't have to wait.


----------



## daman8331 (May 7, 2014)

I tried this method to flash my lumia 1320 but i failed...somebody please see this post ...and please help me to solve this.... 

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=52460504&postcount=12


----------



## spg89 (May 7, 2014)

winmo4life said:


> Is there an alternative host or mirror for the Nokia Care Suite? I've tried both the Full Install and the Update since I have NCS4, but when I solve that captcha and press Download, I'm only downloading "download.php" Then I have to wait another hour to try again. I've tried on and off since last night and I'm not getting anywhere. If I can get the file from someone, I'll host it myself for everyone so they don't have to wait.

Click to collapse



if you have any download accelerater,please disable it and then download


----------



## galaxys4id (May 8, 2014)

thanks.
work perfectly on my Lumia 1020


----------



## winmo4life (May 8, 2014)

spg89 said:


> if you have any download accelerater,please disable it and then download

Click to collapse



I appreciate that. Thanks.






Now matter what I do, I consistently get prompted with this. Sometimes I have an exclamation "!" on my screen which eventually just boots the phone up.


----------



## DilanChd (May 8, 2014)

baldrob said:


> I have a lumia 925 on at&t.  I would like to flash it back to gdr2, it currently has gdr3.  I have not found anywhere to download old versions and nokia care suite only has the latest versions available.  Does anyone know where I might find what I'm looking for?

Click to collapse



For that, you need to downgrade. You need to download an "old" ROM via NaviFirm+ (paid account), via mrcrab.net, or via any other source where there are "old" ROM. Once downloaded, look again at post # 1.



winmo4life said:


> Now matter what I do, I consistently get prompted with this. Sometimes I have an exclamation "!" on my screen which eventually just boots the phone up.

Click to collapse



So you don't succeed? The software gives you a message (error) or not?


----------



## DilanChd (May 8, 2014)

daman8331 said:


> i tried this method to flash my lumia 1320 but i failed...somebody please see this post ...and please help me to solve this....
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=52460504&postcount=12

Click to collapse



rm-996 != rm-994


----------



## daman8331 (May 8, 2014)

anaheiim said:


> rm-996 != rm-994

Click to collapse



what do you  mean by rm-996 != rm-994 ??
i didnt understand what you said...can u explain a little bit more....


----------



## DilanChd (May 8, 2014)

daman8331 said:


> what do you  mean by rm-996 != rm-994 ??
> i didnt understand what you said...can u explain a little bit more....

Click to collapse



RM-996 is different of RM-994 (this is not the same Product Type). But you already know, because: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=52480186&postcount=16


----------



## ndowens (May 8, 2014)

I have a 520, is there a ROM that shows 4g? I am currently using the APAC AU CV one right now and it goes from H to H+ with the difference of having H+ I get around 4+Mbps but with just H I get 1-2Mbps. I am thinking of trying the Brazil or EU IL one. What is your recommendations? Is it just one ROM or all of the global roms?


----------



## fitronarwani (May 10, 2014)

i've tried download firmware from Nokia Data Package Manager
RM-914 059S3Q0
got this message:

Download variant package failure details
Issue category : RemoteServerException 
Wrong file size or checksum: htt*p://nds2.fds-fire.nokia.com/fds_fire/1401/2414/7334088385/7A3F18F9_RM914_3056.40000.1349.2003_RETAIL_apac_indonesia_205_03_367275_prd_signed.ffu

Other files dowloaded succesfully


----------



## winmo4life (May 10, 2014)

anaheiim said:


> So you don't succeed? The software gives you a message (error) or not?

Click to collapse



I was able to successfully download the NCS5 by disabling the download accelerator. Thanks

Then, as I was going through the recovery process, when I comes time to Press START, the dialog comes up. My phone is not connected at the time and is powered of per instructions.

I hold the VOL DOWN + POWER (I also tried to suggested method of VOL DOWN only) and inserted the USB.

The VIBRA I feel comes instantly due to it powering up, which is when I clicked RETRY on the dialog box. As the phone is booting, the dialog box will return prompting the same two-button combination repeatedly.

I tried numerous times to redo the steps of disconnecting and powering off the device and pressing START for the initial, anticipated fail before I attempt the two-button combo and connected the USB cable with repeated results.

Thank you for your replies Anaheiim. I appreciate your continued effort to assist us.


----------



## GazMcEwan (May 11, 2014)

Looking for some help if possible, I'm just away to flash my 1320 but when I type the product code and type into the Data Package manager it comes up with what's already on the device (RM-994_eu_euro1213) which is for Virgin Mobile UK.  Is there any product type and codes that would get me a generic rom, as Virgin's ROM removes the 4G option in Mobile Network.


----------



## DilanChd (May 11, 2014)

New version of NCS (5.2.92.1418) on post #1.


```
[COLOR="Red"]Changelog[/COLOR]
- Multi IMEI Reader support for Windows Phone 8.1 devices.
- Support for new devices: RM-981, RM-1011, RM-1012, RM-1030, RM-1042, RM-1043, RM-1045, RM-1053.
```


----------



## DilanChd (May 11, 2014)

fitronarwani said:


> i've tried download firmware from Nokia Data Package Manager
> RM-914 059S3Q0
> got this message:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Retry the download. The Nokia servers have the problems, last few days...



winmo4life said:


> I was able to successfully download the NCS5 by disabling the download accelerator. Thanks
> 
> Then, as I was going through the recovery process, when I comes time to Press START, the dialog comes up. My phone is not connected at the time and is powered of per instructions.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



We can do differently, but only in some cases, such as when you want to re-flash the original ROM (because there simply detects that the Hard Product Code). But if you want to change the ROM to replace the original one, then the only method is that described in post #1. Sorry... 
So, it will be necessary to repeat the operation / or try on another PC.



GazMcEwan said:


> Looking for some help if possible, I'm just away to flash my 1320 but when I type the product code and type into the Data Package manager it comes up with what's already on the device (RM-994_eu_euro1213) which is for Virgin Mobile UK.  Is there any product type and codes that would get me a generic rom, as Virgin's ROM removes the 4G option in Mobile Network.

Click to collapse



Your country is GB? If yes, try the GB CV (Country Variant) ROM (059V762).


----------



## typwnsyou (May 13, 2014)

Keeps giving me '0xfa001106 signature check of FFU file fails. FFU file is not correctly signed or not signed for this device error. Also, my lumia 521 is stuck on 'unable to find a bootable option ' error.


----------



## vampeeys (May 13, 2014)

*please help*

i have followed the instructions but for somereason my 1020 keeps reseting every time i do the vol down and power please help i hate the voda stuff many thanks


----------



## Shamrock13 (May 13, 2014)

So this would be possible on the AT&T Lumia 1520? I want to get *all* the features from WP8 and not what AT&T wants me to have... such as no visual voicemail. 

Would this put VVM back in place on the phone, or is that still carrier designated?


----------



## winmo4life (May 14, 2014)

vampeeys said:


> i have followed the instructions but for somereason my 1020 keeps reseting every time i do the vol down and power

Click to collapse



You must start with the phone already Powered Down. Having said that, I get the same thing with the occasional "!" on my screen.


----------



## adi9007 (May 14, 2014)

*....*

:good:


----------



## totzkitotz (May 15, 2014)

Ive been searching everywhere hoping to help me to unlock my cousinz lumia 810 t-mobile version...just want to ask you guys, since i'm a new to windows platform...can this help me in unlocking my cousinz lumia 810 which is locked to t-mobile?  
Anyways, thanks guys :good: 

Sorry for asking this in here...just curious..thanks sir


----------



## DilanChd (May 15, 2014)

totzkitotz said:


> Ive been searching everywhere hoping to help me to unlock my cousinz lumia 810 t-mobile version...just want to ask you guys, since i'm a new to windows platform...can this help me in unlocking my cousinz lumia 810 which is locked to t-mobile?
> Anyways, thanks guys :good:
> 
> Sorry for asking this in here...just curious..thanks sir

Click to collapse



This tutorial is not meant for unlocked the network of device, well this is mentioned in post #1  
To unlock your 810, see through specialized websites (do a google search), or contact your service provider, or even T-Mobile.


----------



## totzkitotz (May 15, 2014)

anaheiim said:


> This tutorial is not meant for unlocked the network of device, well this is mentioned in post #1
> To unlock your 810, see through specialized websites (do a google search), or contact your service provider, or even T-Mobile.

Click to collapse



Oww, sorry for that sir  thanks again for the quick reply :good:


----------



## ForeverArsenal (May 16, 2014)

Hey anaheiim, thanks for the guide.

I'm in the Product Support Tool for Store (Care Suite v5.0), can't find any reference to the Lumia 1020 or RM-875 when I search after clicking 'open product' - any ideas?


----------



## panart (May 17, 2014)

Hi @anaheiim, I have a Lumia 1020 with Vodafone GR firmware and i want to un-brand it.
In Nokia Suite Data Package Manager i found the firmware 059T8Q7 RM-875 VAR EURO GR VODAFONE BLACK (RM875_3051.40000.1345.1002_RETAIL_eu_greece_376_02_337135_prd_signed) which is the same that's already installed on the device.
If i flash that firmware will my device be un-branded or will it be the same as it is now (e.g. with Vodafone logo when booting)?

Thanks.

Edit: I flashed 059T8Q7 RM-875 VAR EURO GR VODAFONE BLACK (RM875_3051.40000.1345.1002_RETAIL_eu_greece_376_02_337135_prd_signed) and it's the same branded Vodafone GR firmware. I will try to flash 059T9Z4 RM-875 VAR EURO AL BA BG CY CZ+ AV BLK (RM875_3051.40000.1345.1003_RETAIL_eu_hungary_298_03_361387_prd_signed) which is for Cyprus (my country).

Edit 2: Successfully flashed 059T9Z4 RM-875 VAR EURO AL BA BG CY CZ+ AV BLK (RM875_3051.40000.1345.1003_RETAIL_eu_hungary_298_ 03_361387_prd_signed). :good:


----------



## DilanChd (May 17, 2014)

ForeverArsenal said:


> Hey anaheiim, thanks for the guide.
> 
> I'm in the Product Support Tool for Store (Care Suite v5.0), can't find any reference to the Lumia 1020 or RM-875 when I search after clicking 'open product' - any ideas?

Click to collapse



What version of Nokia Care Suite are you using?



vampeeys said:


> i have followed the instructions but for somereason my 1020 keeps reseting every time i do the vol down and power please help i hate the voda stuff many thanks

Click to collapse



Try: 
- Turn off the phone 
- Connect the USB cable 
- Wait for the vibration and the nokia logo 
- When the nokia logo appeared, click Retry. 

If this does not work, I can not help...


----------



## fitronarwani (May 17, 2014)

anaheiim said:


> Retry the download. The Nokia servers have the problems, last few days...

Click to collapse



still got same result.

tried to download the file independently
nds2.fds-fire.nokia*com/fds_fire/1401/2414/7334088385/7A3F18F9_RM914_3056.40000.1349.2003_RETAIL_apac_indonesia_205_03_367275_prd_signed.ffu

got this result:
Fetching the page failed due to too large request or content.


----------



## amarilindra (May 18, 2014)

*Works on Windows 8.1 as well?*

will this work on windows 8.1 devices too ?



anaheiim said:


> HOW TO
> DOWNLOAD AND FLASH ALL WP8 NOKIA LUMIA STOCK ROM
> ​
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## maxal (May 18, 2014)

Yes. I used this on my windows 8.1.1 laptop.


----------



## YozMan (May 18, 2014)

*Unbranded = No carrier apps, right?*

Just to confirm if I follow the steps exactly as you posted them in the OP I will be getting a completely unbranded phone, with out ANY of the apps that would come with a new phone purchased from a carrier (in my case AT&T).

And if I want to downgrade but not go "unbranded" then I should use  Nokia Software Updater for Retail 4.1.0 but are the steps basically the same?
ie, 
Download and install Data Package Manager 4.2 (2013.7.5).
Download and unzip to where you want UserGroupsConfiguration.
Remove the SIM card during the all process!
For those which have a WP8 Nokia Lumia with a μSD card, it is advisable to remove the µSD card during the all process!
Etc...


----------



## madalex95 (May 19, 2014)

*Thanks*

Thanks a lot


----------



## alicane (May 20, 2014)

*RM-825 cannot be flashed with Product Support Tool*

Dear anaheiim,

thanks for the great tutorial. :good: I followed every step carefully and could download the firmware for my phone (RM-825, product code:059R081). However, in the Product Support Tool, the buttons "Programming" and "Testing" are disabled (please see the attachment). What am I doing wrong? Can I use any other software to flash the phone?

Thanks for your answer.

Regards,
alicane


----------



## DilanChd (May 20, 2014)

alicane said:


> Dear anaheiim,
> 
> thanks for the great tutorial. :good: I followed every step carefully and could download the firmware for my phone (RM-825, product code:059R081). However, in the Product Support Tool, the buttons "Programming" and "Testing" are disabled (please see the attachment). What am I doing wrong? Can I use any other software to flash the phone?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You have the version of NCS that is on post #1? 
Uninstall all NCS, DPM, drivers, connectivity, WinUSB, etc ... and re-install DPM and NCS.


----------



## ifestion2014 (May 21, 2014)

anaheiim said:


> HOW TO
> DOWNLOAD AND FLASH ALL WP8 NOKIA LUMIA STOCK ROM
> ​
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Can I use this to install a "sim/brand-free" (CV) rom on my AT&T 1520?


----------



## DilanChd (May 21, 2014)

ifestion2014 said:


> Can I use this to install a "sim/brand-free" (CV) rom on my AT&T 1520?

Click to collapse



You can unbranded your 1520, but that does not desimlock SIM. 
For unbranded you need to find a naked rom (CV) for your country.

You did not need to quote the post #1, it is too long for the quote. Can you delete this quote, please?


----------



## luphdedek (May 21, 2014)

my nokia lumia 620 no work conected usb on computer windows 7 32 bits,, or windows xp sp3 for mount storage drive or flashing,, but indicator battery charger work,, can't found new hardware for portable device


----------



## yami50000 (May 22, 2014)

THX


----------



## alicane (May 25, 2014)

Dear anaheiim,

somehow, still I cannot see the screen you display in your blog entry. Please check the picture in the attachment. Probably I cannot get rid off an older version of the tool. I've done the following:
- I uninstalled everything related to Nokia from my laptop.
- I restarted the laptop.
- I installed the tool from the file Nokia_Care_Suite_5.2.92.1418_windowsmania.pl.msi

I really cannot figure out, why I see a different screen than yours. Should I have the phone connected to see your screen? Any comments?

Regards,
alicane



anaheiim said:


> You have the version of NCS that is on post #1?
> Uninstall all NCS, DPM, drivers, connectivity, WinUSB, etc ... and re-install DPM and NCS.

Click to collapse


----------



## Cjt1984 (May 25, 2014)

Hi Anaheim, 
I've just bought a 1320 that is unlocked but I cannot get 4g to work.It was locked to virgin in the uk and I've researched and found it may be because its not activated? Will flashing a stock from the care suite sort this? The product code is slightly different from those you have listed on the separate product code page, does this matter too? Any help would be appreciated.
Thanks

Chris


----------



## DilanChd (May 25, 2014)

alicane said:


> Dear anaheiim,
> 
> somehow, still I cannot see the screen you display in your blog entry. Please check the picture in the attachment. Probably I cannot get rid off an older version of the tool. I've done the following:
> - I uninstalled everything related to Nokia from my laptop.
> ...

Click to collapse



What is your version of Windows?
And is that you have already installed the Full-Install version of NCS?



Cjt1984 said:


> Hi Anaheim,
> I've just bought a 1320 that is unlocked but I cannot get 4g to work.It was locked to virgin in the uk and I've researched and found it may be because its not activated? Will flashing a stock from the care suite sort this? The product code is slightly different from those you have listed on the separate product code page, does this matter too? Any help would be appreciated.
> Thanks
> 
> Chris

Click to collapse



Try *059V762 RM-994* VAR EURO GB CV.


----------



## alicane (May 25, 2014)

Dear anaheiim,

first of all, thanks a lot for your quick responses. I really appreciate it very much. I have Windows 7 Professional with Service Pack 1 (x64).

Before my first post, I installed only the update version. This time, I first uninstalled the update version, rebooted my laptop and installed the full package. I attach the file information of the installed file for your information. I am pretty sure, that it was the correct one. But somehow, no changes since the last install 



anaheiim said:


> What is your version of Windows?
> And is that you have already installed the Full-Install version of NCS?
> 
> Try *059V762 RM-994* VAR EURO GB CV.

Click to collapse


----------



## DilanChd (May 25, 2014)

alicane said:


> Dear anaheiim,
> 
> first of all, thanks a lot for your quick responses. I really appreciate it very much. I have Windows 7 Professional with Service Pack 1.
> 
> Before my first post, I installed only the update version. This time, I installed the full package. I attach the file information of the installed file for your information. I am pretty sure, that it was the correct one. But somehow, no changes since the last install

Click to collapse



Sorry, I've never seen this problem before. You can try one last thing: Uninstall (again) all files NCS and reinstall an earlier version (NCS 5.0.60.1409 or NCS 5.1.83.1414).
If it still does not work, you can try on another PC (Windows 7, Windows 8 is preferred).

Sorry not to be able to tell you more.


----------



## alicane (May 25, 2014)

Hi anaheiim,

thanks, I'll give the older versions a try. I'll write here, if I succeed.

Regards,
alicane



anaheiim said:


> Sorry, I've never seen this problem before. You can try one last thing: Uninstall (again) all files NCS and reinstall an earlier version
> If it still does not work, you can try on another PC (Windows 7, Windows 8 is preferred).
> 
> Sorry not to be able to tell you more.

Click to collapse


----------



## Cjt1984 (May 25, 2014)

anaheiim said:


> What is your version of Windows?
> And is that you have already installed the Full-Install version of NCS?
> 
> Try *059V762 RM-994* VAR EURO GB CV.

Click to collapse



You sir are amazing thanks for this great guide :good::good::good:


----------



## DilanChd (May 25, 2014)

Cjt1984 said:


> You sir are amazing thanks for this great guide :good::good::good:

Click to collapse



Thanks  :highfive:


----------



## leonnn (May 26, 2014)

*stuck at Loggin into remote server*

fixed thanks. deleted..


----------



## momonel (May 26, 2014)

Hi anaheiim.
Well, everything works fine, except my lumia 920 won't turn on or off. it keeps vibrating showing nokia logo and it's restarting. so, everytime I connected to my pc, I receive the message to retry. It's been almost 12 hours since is charging, but no luck so far.


----------



## MetaLRasaM (May 27, 2014)

Hello all,

I keep getting this error:
"0xFA001304: Platform ID check fails. Reason(s): The FFU file is not meant for this product. The platform ID of image does not match with platform ID of the "

I've tried different ROMS, my phone is Black Lumia 925, ATT. And I wanna flash it to perhaps either TMobil USA or the unbranded one.
059S8X5 RM-893 GLOBAL BLACK SWAP 

any help?

It's running WP 8.1 Dev preview...and I've purchased an unlock code as well, which worked.

I wanna change the rom because it seems that ATT rom doesn't let me connect to AWS, which is Wind in Canada...any help?


----------



## mizph (May 28, 2014)

*flashed*

Hi! I flashed my Nokia Lumia 520. But my phone is still not open line. What is the next step to open line my unit? What is the use of this method? please help... thank you so much in advance!


----------



## vk1971 (May 28, 2014)

Guys, what does following message mean?

DEV_REPORTED_ERROR_DURING_PROGRAMMING: 0x00030003
Exception:
Nokia.CareSuite.PlugIns.MurzimRecovery.RecoveryDialog.MurzimProgrammingException: DEV_REPORTED_ERROR_DURING_PROGRAMMING: 0x00030003
   at Nokia.CareSuite.PlugIns.MurzimRecovery.RecoveryDialog.RecoveryDialogModel.Flash()
   at Nokia.CareSuite.PlugIns.MurzimRecovery.RecoveryDialog.RecoveryDialogModel.<HandleDownloadVariantPackageCompleted>b__b(Object state)


It starts to flash, saying "fixing partitions" then it fails with above message.
Seems like my Lumia 822 is kaput?


----------



## Petulinek (May 28, 2014)

vk1971 said:


> Guys, what does following message mean?
> 
> It starts to flash, saying "fixing partitions" then it fails with above message.
> Seems like my Lumia 822 is kaput?

Click to collapse



You can download and try Nokia Software Recovery Tool...


----------



## vk1971 (May 28, 2014)

Petulinek said:


> You can download and try Nokia Software Recovery Tool...

Click to collapse



It doesn't run on my PC for unknown reason


----------



## fitronarwani (May 31, 2014)

can i use it to bring back on my dead 520 because of battery drained when updating to WP8.1?

if yes, how to connect it, it keeps warn me to "volume-power button pressed", 
my phone can't vibrate when both keys pressed, but it will vibrate AFTER i release the keys.


----------



## r4ll (Jun 1, 2014)

*Unable to download firmware*

While trying to download firmware using data package manager i get this error


----------



## DilanChd (Jun 1, 2014)

r4ll said:


> While trying to download firmware using data package manager i get this error

Click to collapse



What error? Screenshot please?


----------



## r4ll (Jun 1, 2014)

anaheiim said:


> What error? Screenshot please?

Click to collapse



Thanks for replying but my problem is solved.

Thanks,


----------



## vk1971 (Jun 1, 2014)

anaheiim

Have you got any idea on what does that error mean?

DEV_REPORTED_ERROR_DURING_PROGRAMMING: 0x00030003
 Exception:
 Nokia.CareSuite.PlugIns.MurzimRecovery.RecoveryDia log.MurzimProgrammingException: DEV_REPORTED_ERROR_DURING_PROGRAMMING: 0x00030003
 at Nokia.CareSuite.PlugIns.MurzimRecovery.RecoveryDia log.RecoveryDialogModel.Flash()
 at Nokia.CareSuite.PlugIns.MurzimRecovery.RecoveryDia log.RecoveryDialogModel.<HandleDownloadVariantPack ageCompleted>b__b(Object state)

Is my hardware damaged?


----------



## mmmmmm32 (Jun 1, 2014)

*confused*

ok just checking i have lumia 625 on the device it says, 059T5T1 RM-941_eu_euro1_305,   its o2 GB branded

but the listed code from the GSM-Forum for my phone is 059T5T1 RM-941 VAR EURO GB O2 SL

i think 059T454 RM-941 VAR EURO GB CV is the unbranded GB?
so im now downloading that is it the right firmware? confusing me cos the things dont match

oh i have the wp8.1 dev preview installed if i do flash what happens is that left on or do i return to wp8

ok the firmware finish downloading i did the start to verify it without phone connected gave an error

The file 'C:\ProgramData\Nokia\Packages\Products\RM-941\RM941_3056.40000.1349.2001_RETAIL_eu_euro1_231_01_358257_prd_signed.ffu' from the data package is corrupted.
Exception:
System.InvalidOperationException: The file 'C:\ProgramData\Nokia\Packages\Products\RM-941\RM941_3056.40000.1349.2001_RETAIL_eu_euro1_231_01_358257_prd_signed.ffu' from the data package is corrupted.
   at Nokia.CareSuite.PlugIns.MurzimRecovery.RecoveryDialog.RecoveryDialogModel.<HandleDownloadVariantPackageCompleted>b__b(Object state)


----------



## DilanChd (Jun 1, 2014)

fitronarwani said:


> can i use it to bring back on my dead 520 because of battery drained when updating to WP8.1?
> 
> if yes, how to connect it, it keeps warn me to "volume-power button pressed",
> my phone can't vibrate when both keys pressed, but it will vibrate AFTER i release the keys.

Click to collapse



Turn on your Nokia normally and connect it to your PC once the Nokia logo appears and click Retry.



vk1971 said:


> anaheiim
> 
> Have you got any idea on what does that error mean?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Try reinstalling Nokia Care Suite. If it still does not work, try another PC.



mmmmmm32 said:


> ok just checking i have lumia 625 on the device it says, 059T5T1 RM-941_eu_euro1_305,   its o2 GB branded
> 
> but the listed code from the GSM-Forum for my phone is 059T5T1 RM-941 VAR EURO GB O2 SL
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes, use 059T454 RM-941 VAR EURO GB CV this is a unbranded ROM (Country Variant) of GB.


----------



## mmmmmm32 (Jun 1, 2014)

anaheiim said:


> Turn on your Nokia normally and connect it to your PC once the Nokia logo appears and click Retry.
> 
> Try reinstalling Nokia Care Suite. If it still does not work, try another PC.
> 
> Yes, use 059T454 RM-941 VAR EURO GB CV this is a unbranded ROM (Country Variant) of GB.

Click to collapse



sorry i posted an update above thanks for the quick responce 

error on tsarting without phone connected 

The file 'C:\ProgramData\Nokia\Packages\Products\RM-941\RM941_3056.40000.1349.2001_RETAIL_eu_euro1_231_01_358257_prd_signed.ffu' from the data package is corrupted.
Exception:
System.InvalidOperationException: The file 'C:\ProgramData\Nokia\Packages\Products\RM-941\RM941_3056.40000.1349.2001_RETAIL_eu_euro1_231_01_358257_prd_signed.ffu' from the data package is corrupted.
   at Nokia.CareSuite.PlugIns.MurzimRecovery.RecoveryDialog.RecoveryDialogModel.<HandleDownloadVariantPackageCompleted>b__b(Object state)


in datapackage manager theres a triangle what shows a ox when i mouse over it says incomplete remote files so its bound to be corrupt


----------



## DilanChd (Jun 1, 2014)

mmmmmm32 said:


> sorry i posted an update above thanks for the quick responce
> 
> error on tsarting without phone connected
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



She was downloaded 100%?
Delete and re-download the ROM (059T454).


----------



## mmmmmm32 (Jun 2, 2014)

anaheiim said:


> Turn on your Nokia normally and connect it to your PC once the Nokia logo appears and click Retry.
> 
> Try reinstalling Nokia Care Suite. If it still does not work, try another PC.
> 
> Yes, use 059T454 RM-941 VAR EURO GB CV this is a unbranded ROM (Country Variant) of GB.

Click to collapse





anaheiim said:


> She was downloaded 100%?
> Delete and re-download the ROM (059T454).

Click to collapse



i was still on the other page lol erm yeah i did delete and start again but in the last box it has a triangle when i mouse over it says "incomplete remote files"

---------- Post added 2nd June 2014 at 12:09 AM ---------- Previous post was 1st June 2014 at 11:57 PM ----------




mmmmmm32 said:


> i was still on the other page lol erm yeah i did delete and start again but in the last box it has a triangle when i mouse over it says "incomplete remote files"

Click to collapse



on 50% redownloading


----------



## DilanChd (Jun 2, 2014)

mmmmmm32 said:


> i was still on the other page lol erm yeah i did delete and start again but in the last box it has a triangle when i mouse over it says "incomplete remote files"
> 
> ---------- Post added 2nd June 2014 at 12:09 AM ---------- Previous post was 1st June 2014 at 11:57 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



As long as you have this (screenshot in attachement), then is good.


----------



## fitronarwani (Jun 2, 2014)

anaheiim said:


> Turn on your Nokia normally and connect it to your PC once the Nokia logo appears and click Retry.
> 
> .

Click to collapse



As i said, i cant even turn on my 520.
Here's what i have done:
1. Charging the battery with independent charger.
2. Tried Nokia Software Recovery Tool at first, but not works. It won't connecy, keeps give me warn to press volume down and power key
3. Tried Nokia Care Suite, got same warning

If i press volume down and power, it never buzzed until i release both keys, but nothing happen after that


----------



## mmmmmm32 (Jun 2, 2014)

anaheiim said:


> As long as you have this (screenshot in attachement), then is good.

Click to collapse



yeah i got that now it verified then gave the no connection error as soon as i plug the usb cable in phone virates and turns on tried holding the volume and power button but its already booting up should i see a different screen? it just keeps restartin itself

ok finally got it said You have chosen not assigned product code for this device, do you wish to continue i did yes just got nokia on screen  now with a progress bar i had to hold the 2 buttons before it shut down and just keep hold ok now it said recovery complete thjat was quick?

---------- Post added at 01:19 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:49 AM ----------




mmmmmm32 said:


> yeah i got that now it verified then gave the no connection error as soon as i plug the usb cable in phone virates and turns on tried holding the volume and power button but its already booting up should i see a different screen? it just keeps restartin itself
> 
> ok finally got it said You have chosen not assigned product code for this device, do you wish to continue i did yes just got nokia on screen  now with a progress bar i had to hold the 2 buttons before it shut down and just keep hold ok now it said recovery complete thjat was quick?

Click to collapse



thanks for the help anaheiim!!! it just rebooted without the o2 logo :laugh::highfive: im shocked how quick it flashed


----------



## vk1971 (Jun 2, 2014)

anaheiim said:


> Try reinstalling Nokia Care Suite. If it still does not work, try another PC.

Click to collapse



I've tried on other PC, still unable to flash. Does it mean I have hardware problems?


----------



## mmmmmm32 (Jun 3, 2014)

mmmmmm32 said:


> yeah i got that now it verified then gave the no connection error as soon as i plug the usb cable in phone virates and turns on tried holding the volume and power button but its already booting up should i see a different screen? it just keeps restartin itself
> 
> ok finally got it said You have chosen not assigned product code for this device, do you wish to continue i did yes just got nokia on screen  now with a progress bar i had to hold the 2 buttons before it shut down and just keep hold ok now it said recovery complete thjat was quick?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## stamos*bp (Jun 5, 2014)

hey guys,

totally new to this thread (i was an android guy for many years). i bought a lumia icon off of ebay and am interested in unbranding (i'm on tmobile). has anyone else unbranded an icon? would the OP procedure work for me?

thanks!

*edit -- just searched the thread for 'icon'. apparently i can't. shoot! sorry to bug you all.


----------



## DilanChd (Jun 5, 2014)

stamos*bp said:


> hey guys,
> 
> totally new to this thread (i was an android guy for many years). i bought a lumia icon off of ebay and am interested in unbranding (i'm on tmobile). has anyone else unbranded an icon? would the OP procedure work for me?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No of rom unbranded for the Lumia icon.
The only two Product Code are those of Verizon:
- 059S694 RM-927 VAR VZN BLACK
- 059T4M7 RM-927 VAR VZN WHITE


----------



## compu829 (Jun 5, 2014)

You should be able to use the Lumia 930 firmware when it comes out, as it appears to be the exact same hardware.


----------



## DilanChd (Jun 5, 2014)

compu829 said:


> You should be able to use the Lumia 930 firmware when it comes out, as it appears to be the exact same hardware.

Click to collapse



Hmm.. even if they are almost the same, I would not count too much on it.
But I could be wrong.


----------



## chinitopex (Jun 6, 2014)

I have a question ?
Since last days i dowloaded the firmware to lumia 520 RM-915
so, can flash my lumia 520 firmware  rm 915 with program nokia care suite or need only RM-914?


----------



## DilanChd (Jun 6, 2014)

chinitopex said:


> I have a question ?
> Since last days i dowloaded the firmware to lumia 520 RM-915
> so, can flash my lumia 520 firmware  rm 915 with program nokia care suite or need only RM-914?

Click to collapse



Your phone is RM-914 and your downloaded rom is rm-915? 
It is right?


----------



## speedfreak007 (Jun 7, 2014)

I've downloaded the rom I want to install from http://www.mrcrab.net/Nokia-Product-Code.html?ProductCode=059S115 and got this error message: what does this mean?


C:\ProgramData\Nokia\Packages\Products\RM-846\72EB029A_RM846_059S115_1030.6407.1308.0005_030.vpl has invalid signature.
Exception:
Nokia.Packages.VariantPackage.DataPackage20.VariantPackageSignatureInvalidException: C:\ProgramData\Nokia\Packages\Products\RM-846\72EB029A_RM846_059S115_1030.6407.1308.0005_030.vpl has invalid signature.
   at Nokia.Packages.VariantPackage.DataPackage20.VariantPackageInternal.CheckPackageSignature()
   at Nokia.Packages.VariantPackage.DataPackage20.VariantPackage.LoadPackage(String variantPackageIndexFile)
   at Nokia.CareSuite.PlugIns.MurzimRecovery.RecoveryDialog.RecoveryDialogModel.<HandleDownloadVariantPackageCompleted>b__b(Object state)


----------



## DilanChd (Jun 7, 2014)

speedfreak007 said:


> I've downloaded the rom I want to install from http://www.mrcrab.net/Nokia-Product-Code.html?ProductCode=059S115 and got this error message: what does this mean?
> 
> 
> C:\ProgramData\Nokia\Packages\Products\RM-846\72EB029A_RM846_059S115_1030.6407.1308.0005_030.vpl has invalid signature.
> ...

Click to collapse



Check that your files have the same name as on the screenshot


----------



## chinitopex (Jun 9, 2014)

anaheiim my phone lumia 520 have the version 8.1 prewiev so,now is Rm-915


----------



## DilanChd (Jun 9, 2014)

chinitopex said:


> anaheiim my phone lumia 520 have the version 8.1 prewiev so,now is Rm-915

Click to collapse



That does not answer my question...
If your NL520 is RM-915, so use a Product Code of RM-915...
If your NL520 is RM-914, so use a Product Code of RM-914...
Why make it complicated?


----------



## DilanChd (Jun 9, 2014)

sergiodbg said:


> hi i have a lumia 625 rm 942 and i have some questions
> 1. in the explanation of the product code i cant find the explantion for this abbreviations "SL", "MVP"
> 2. there is no choice to get a unbranded rom to rm 942? because in the list all are branded
> 3. what could happen if i flash the global swap rom of rm 941?
> thanks for your time

Click to collapse



SL = SimLock, MVP = I dont know.
For the RM-945, no rom is unbranded.
You might lose some capacity (without being certain).
[*]In the subject where you posted (http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2607816), it is clearly stated "For all members, not post any messages on this thread, please!", beware the next time


----------



## GoodDayToDie (Jun 11, 2014)

You know you can lock your own threads, right? Stops other people from posting where they shouldn't. I'm not sure how so many people have learned to write without learning to read, but apparently nobody reads those warnings/requests/instructions.


----------



## DilanChd (Jun 11, 2014)

GoodDayToDie said:


> You know you can lock your own threads, right? Stops other people from posting where they shouldn't. I'm not sure how so many people have learned to write without learning to read, but apparently nobody reads those warnings/requests/instructions.

Click to collapse



He was locked  
I asked before-yesterday to an moderator of unlock the thread for I can make changes. Changes that I have not again had time to perform.
_"but apparently nobody reads those warnings/requests/instructions."_ Yeah, it is regrettable...


----------



## NexusGTS (Jun 12, 2014)

How to unlock lumia 520 to work with another network? It is locked on orange ro .

Sent from my GT-I9100G using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## DilanChd (Jun 13, 2014)

NexusGTS said:


> How to unlock lumia 520 to work with another network? It is locked on orange ro .
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100G using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



By asking Orange, or via a specialized service...


----------



## zyxel04 (Jun 13, 2014)

Hello. What rom can i flash to debrand Lumina 925 from Tmo?


----------



## DilanChd (Jun 13, 2014)

zyxel04 said:


> Hello. What rom can i flash to debrand Lumina 925 from Tmo?

Click to collapse



You are from which country?


----------



## piyushkumargreen (Jun 13, 2014)

*How to unbrand ATT Nokia 1020*

Hi Anaheim.

I have RM 877 Nokia 1020. It has all ATT apps and the ATT boot logo.

I want to unbrand and remove all ATT stuff from this phone.

How can i do that? what rom should i flash on it to unbrand it?

Thanks!


----------



## DilanChd (Jun 13, 2014)

piyushkumargreen said:


> Hi Anaheim.
> 
> I have RM 877 Nokia 1020. It has all ATT apps and the ATT boot logo.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The only unbranded/CV Product Code that I have to offer you and that is compatible with RM-877 is of Argentina: 059V0R9 RM-877 VAR LTA AR CV SKD
If this does not work, then you can not unbranded.


----------



## einjelhart (Jun 14, 2014)

*unlocked code*

hi! i still didn't get it if this thread is for unlocking or just unbrand. 

i have lumia 521 and it's locked to T-MOBILE i tried to buy code from the link that i found it here but no luck. the representative said they couldn't find the code for my phone. is there anyway i can unlocked this or any site that i can buy lock code.

thanks,


----------



## DilanChd (Jun 14, 2014)

einjelhart said:


> hi! i still didn't get it if this thread is for unlocking or just unbrand.
> 
> i have lumia 521 and it's locked to T-MOBILE i tried to buy code from the link that i found it here but no luck. the representative said they couldn't find the code for my phone. is there anyway i can unlocked this or any site that i can buy lock code.
> 
> thanks,

Click to collapse



Do you have read this thread correctly? No.
Quote of post #1:


> This tutorial, will deal that the method with *Nokia Care Suite*, because is the solution *more complete* than the other methods. This may serve to *downgraded*, *flashed*, *unbranded*, *unbricked*, *updated* your WP8 Nokia Lumia. *By cons, the flashing operation will not desimlock your WP8 Nokia Lumia!*

Click to collapse


----------



## lp689 (Jun 14, 2014)

*Help debranding Lumia 1520*

Hi,

I got my lumia 1520 yesterday and I want to debrand it however, after following the tutorial I come up with a few errors not sure if it's something I am doing wrong or have misunderstood but maybe you can help me?

I have installed nokia care suite the data package manager and the user config file that are all linked in the thread but when I go into data package manager and input my product type and code I get 0 variant packages found.

I also downloaded an unbranded firmware that I found on the XDA site somewhere and tried to flash that firmware but the product support tool can't find the firmware.

I've included screenshots of everything.


----------



## DilanChd (Jun 14, 2014)

lp689 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I got my lumia 1520 yesterday and I want to debrand it however, after following the tutorial I come up with a few errors not sure if it's something I am doing wrong or have misunderstood but maybe you can help me?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If you reverse all, you can not do anything  
You live where? According to the Product Code that you tried to take with DPM (you have failed, because you have reversed the two information) you live in the GB, is that correct?


----------



## lp689 (Jun 14, 2014)

anaheiim said:


> If you reverse all, you can not do anything
> You live where? According to the Product Code that you tried to take with DPM (you have failed, because you have reversed the two information) you live in the GB, is that correct?

Click to collapse



Ah. Yes I live in GB 

Thanks for the quick reply 

UPDATE: Incredible! This worked first time. Thanks for making a great tutorial :good:


----------



## DilanChd (Jun 14, 2014)

lp689 said:


> Ah. Yes I live in GB
> 
> Thanks for the quick reply

Click to collapse



The Product Code that you had selected in Data Package Manager matches that of Vodafone. If you want unbranded, then you must choose a unbranded rom and not an operator rom = branded.
The Product Code that you've chosen (the one that you moved to a folder) corresponds to a global rom, so if you live in the UK, chosen a GB rom.

The correct Product Code for you, is 059V337 RM-937 VAR EURO GB CV BLACK
Use Data Package Manager to upload the ROMs, and especially don't be mistaken by reversing the two information. Do it like this:
- Product Type: *RM-937*
- Product Code: *059V337*
- Click on Search


----------



## DilanChd (Jun 14, 2014)

As you have successful, what Product Code have you flashed?


----------



## lp689 (Jun 14, 2014)

anaheiim said:


> As you have successful, what Product Code have you flashed?

Click to collapse



I have currently flashed 059V5F2 RM-937 VAR EURO GB O2 BLACK SL as the only unbranded on I could find at the time was a global one and I wasn't sure what that would do.


----------



## DilanChd (Jun 14, 2014)

lp689 said:


> I have currently flashed 059V5F2 RM-937 VAR EURO GB O2 BLACK SL as the only unbranded on I could find at the time was a global one and I wasn't sure what that would do.

Click to collapse



See this post... http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=53397741&postcount=521

This that you have flashed (059V5F2) is a branded rom.
059V337 is a unbranded rom (that at the base you want).


----------



## lp689 (Jun 14, 2014)

anaheiim said:


> See this post... http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=53397741&postcount=521
> 
> This that you have flashed (059V5F2) is a branded rom.
> 059V337 is a unbranded rom (that at the base you want).

Click to collapse



Great Thank You


----------



## TheIronMaiden (Jun 14, 2014)

I have the Rogers ROM on my lumia 920, anyway I can flash back to the ATT variant? 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## zyxel04 (Jun 16, 2014)

...from usa tmobile lumia 925




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by zyxel04  View Post
> Hello. What rom can i flash to debrand Lumina 925 from Tmo?
> You are from which country?

Click to collapse


----------



## DilanChd (Jun 16, 2014)

hawkeye29 said:


> I have the Rogers ROM on my lumia 920, anyway I can flash back to the ATT variant?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Normally, yes.



zyxel04 said:


> Hello. What rom can i flash to debrand Lumina 925 from Tmo?

Click to collapse



Try with these rom (because there is no usa unbranded rom):

*059S8X2 RM-893* GLOBAL WHITE SWAP (global rom)
*059T7W8 RM-893* VAR LTA AR CV SKD (argentina unbranded rom)


----------



## montelino (Jun 16, 2014)

Hello,

I have Lumia 820 (RM-824) product code 059M0F3. Is there any firmware for this product code, which contains Czech language? Please help.


----------



## chrismarts (Jun 17, 2014)

*ATT Nokia Lumia 920 update to ROM that includes German*

I have an ATT Nokia Lumia 920 (RM-820) and I'd like to put a ROM on that supports German (as the phone language, not just keyboard/region). The ATT Nokia Lumia 920 only has limited foreign language support for the phone language and German is not one of them.

Following this tutorial, I tried a few:

059R4H6 RM-821 VAR EURO1 DEVELOPER DEVICE BLACK
059Q9L7 RM-821 VAR EURO2 DE CV BLACK
059R4W6 RM-820 GLOBAL BLACK SWAP

...but they all indicate the error:

0xFA001304: Platform ID check fails. Reason(s): The FFU file is not meant for this product. The platform ID of image does not match with platform ID of the device.

I've seen a few others on the forum (I read all 53 pages so far) with this issue but I haven't seen any real resolutions to this issue.

Other notable facts:

- Currently it is Windows Phone 8.1 Developer Preview (it seems that doesn't matter - folks are indicating you can go backward)
- It is still SIM-locked to ATT (was planning to unlock after ROM update)

So, I guess the question is whether or not this is possible to take the ATT Nokia Lumia 920 variant and install the GLOBAL ROM or the other RM-821 ROM's?


----------



## GoodDayToDie (Jun 17, 2014)

Quick question that I don't see anybody else has asked/answered (either here or on the Internet at large): is it safe to flash an international 925 (unbranded, bought in Europe, but it's my sister's phone so I can't look up the product number right this second) to the T-Mobile US image? Yes, that is a branded ROM; that's OK.

Longer question and a bit of explanation: will this enable the various TMoUS features that the international version is missing? I'm mostly thinking of things like WiFi Calling (appears to require a system service or driver, so hopefully?) and tethering / "Internet Sharing" (doesn't work with TMoUS on any non-TMo WP phone, for some reason). It would also be good to get the relevant radio support (LTE on AWS band 4, 3G/HSPA+ on T-MoUS's native bands vs. only on the ones they re-farmed from AT&T) but she's not so worried about that.

Thanks in advance for the help. For all the hacking I do, I know basically zilch about ROM flashing.


----------



## DilanChd (Jun 17, 2014)

GoodDayToDie said:


> Quick question that I don't see anybody else has asked/answered (either here or on the Internet at large): is it safe to flash an international 925 (unbranded, bought in Europe, but it's my sister's phone so I can't look up the product number right this second) to the T-Mobile US image? Yes, that is a branded ROM; that's OK.
> 
> Longer question and a bit of explanation: will this enable the various TMoUS features that the international version is missing? I'm mostly thinking of things like WiFi Calling (appears to require a system service or driver, so hopefully?) and tethering / "Internet Sharing" (doesn't work with TMoUS on any non-TMo WP phone, for some reason). It would also be good to get the relevant radio support (LTE on AWS band 4, 3G/HSPA+ on T-MoUS's native bands vs. only on the ones they re-farmed from AT&T) but she's not so worried about that.
> 
> Thanks in advance for the help. For all the hacking I do, I know basically zilch about ROM flashing.

Click to collapse



You can try, there is not much risk, because you will have probably receive this error message when procedure of "pre-flash" (by cons if you do not have this error error message, there will be strong chance of success):

```
0xFA001304: Platform ID check fails. Reason(s): [B]The FFU file is not meant for this product. The platform ID of image does not match with platform ID of the device.[/B]

Exception:
Nokia.CareSuite.PlugIns.MurzimRecovery.RecoveryDialog.MurzimProgrammingException: 0xFA001304: Platform ID check fails. Reason(s): The FFU file is not meant for this product. The platform ID of image does not match with platform ID of the device.

   to Nokia.CareSuite.PlugIns.MurzimRecovery.RecoveryDialog.RecoveryDialogModel.Flash()
   to Nokia.CareSuite.PlugIns.MurzimRecovery.RecoveryDialog.RecoveryDialogModel.<HandleDownloadVariantPackageCompleted>b__b(Object state)
```
This error has no effect on the phone, it will reboot normally without was flashed. 
If this error occurs, then you can not change Product Type (in your case the RM-892 to RM-893).
E.g, I just tried flash my NL920 RM-821 (FR CV) to RM-820 (U.S. ATT SL): The error message above appeared.


----------



## DilanChd (Jun 17, 2014)

chrismarts said:


> I have an ATT Nokia Lumia 920 (RM-820) and I'd like to put a ROM on that supports German (as the phone language, not just keyboard/region). The ATT Nokia Lumia 920 only has limited foreign language support for the phone language and German is not one of them.
> 
> Following this tutorial, I tried a few:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



RM-820 > RM-821: It is normal that you have the mistake of signing ffu, as told in the post of my reply to GDTD. 
You do not get to flash on 059R4W6 RM-820 GLOBAL BLACK SWAP?


----------



## chrismarts (Jun 18, 2014)

anaheiim said:


> RM-820 > RM-821: It is normal that you have the mistake of signing ffu, as told in the post of my reply to GDTD.
> You do not get to flash on 059R4W6 RM-820 GLOBAL BLACK SWAP?

Click to collapse



None of those worked, no, BUT I think I have determined that I must go to the pre-portico Rogers ROM *first*, update OTA, and can then go to an RM-821 ROM.

I have actually just successfully done this - I'm now using the Rogers ROM. The upside is that it has German as a phone/system language so... as long as the radio works in Germany (which it should), I don't see any reason to go to an RM-821 ROM.

Anybody have any thoughts on whether I should just stay with this ROM or try to move to an RM-821 ROM (which I understand is then hard, if not impossible to go back to an RM-820 ROM, even tho I don't intend to do that)?


----------



## DilanChd (Jun 18, 2014)

New version of Nokia Care Suite (*5.3.112.1425*) available on post #1.


----------



## DilanChd (Jun 18, 2014)

chrismarts said:


> None of those worked, no, BUT I think I have determined that I must go to the pre-portico Rogers ROM *first*, update OTA, and can then go to an RM-821 ROM.
> 
> I have actually just successfully done this - I'm now using the Rogers ROM. The upside is that it has German as a phone/system language so... as long as the radio works in Germany (which it should), I don't see any reason to go to an RM-821 ROM.
> 
> Anybody have any thoughts on whether I should just stay with this ROM or try to move to an RM-821 ROM (which I understand is then hard, if not impossible to go back to an RM-820 ROM, even tho I don't intend to do that)?

Click to collapse



As I said, the RM-820 to RM-821, you'll still get the error FFU. Try to flash the ATT (which you had in any premiere) then try to flash the Global.


----------



## chrismarts (Jun 18, 2014)

anaheiim said:


> As I said, the RM-820 to RM-821, you'll still get the error FFU. Try to flash the ATT (which you had in any premiere) then try to flash the Global.

Click to collapse



When I did that, it didn't work. Same error about the FFU.

What I determined is that folks are indicating you *can* go from RM-820 to RM-821 but you have to do it from the pre-portico Rogers Wireless ROM which is why I have that installed.

What I'm thinking now, however, is that my goal is to get a German system language which the Rogers Wireless ROM has so... I'm trying to determine if there is any real disadvantage to just sticking with that.


----------



## compu829 (Jun 18, 2014)

@GoodDayToDie @anaheiim @chrismarts 

Attached is a modified dll I created that will bypass that pesky 





> 0xFA001304: Platform ID check fails. Reason(s): The FFU file is not meant for this product. The platform ID of image does not match with platform ID of the device.

Click to collapse



 message. 

Just place it into the C:\Program Files (x86)\Nokia\Nokia Care Suite\Product Support Tool For Store 5.0\PlugIns directory. (As always, I recommend backing up the original dll first.) Enjoy!

I tested this with my Lumia 521, and it wouldn't flash from an RM-917 to an RM-915 because my hardware's signing key didn't match what was in the FFU (I could have forced it, but didn't want to risk it...the suite has a "Dead phone flash" option, but I didn't wanna try it out )

*Edit* 
So the Nokia.CareSuite.PlugIns.MurzimRecovery.dll won't work as I need to also provide some kind of "key" to the flash utility. It keeps coming back with "FA_ERR_AUTHENTICATION_REQUIRED" "Error | ProgramSignedFfu: 0xFA000012: Authentication is required to be able to skip integrity and/or signature and/or platform ID check."

I am uploading a modified version of "Nokia.Packages.VariantPackage.DataPackage20.dll" This one bypasses all signature checks, so you can edit the vpl file and put whatever you want in it. Place it in the "C:\Program Files (x86)\Nokia\Nokia Care Suite\Product Support Tool For Store 5.0\Murzim" directory. 

*NOTE* If you are editing vpl files, you MUST exit and re-launch the Phone Service Tool, or it wont pick up your changes...EVEN IF YOU HIT REFRESH. (I struggled with this last night lol)


----------



## DilanChd (Jun 18, 2014)

Very thx :good:

But (for me on rm-821 (cv fr) to rm-820 (att us):

```
An exception of type 'Nokia.CareSuite.PlugIns.MurzimRecovery.RecoveryDialog.MurzimProgrammingException'
Exception:
Nokia.CareSuite.PlugIns.MurzimRecovery.RecoveryDialog.MurzimProgrammingException: Une exception de type 'Nokia.CareSuite.PlugIns.MurzimRecovery.RecoveryDialog.MurzimProgrammingException' a été levée.
   to Nokia.CareSuite.PlugIns.MurzimRecovery.RecoveryDialog.RecoveryDialogModel.Flash()
   to Nokia.CareSuite.PlugIns.MurzimRecovery.RecoveryDialog.RecoveryDialogModel.<HandleDownloadVariantPackageCompleted>b__c(Object state)
```


----------



## compu829 (Jun 19, 2014)

Can you go to "C:\ProgramData\Nokia\Nokia Care Suite\Logs\Diagnostic", grab the latest log, from when the flash failed, and let me know what it says. 

Look for something like 
	
	



```
2014-06-18 17:04:46Z | 4752 (ProductSupportToolForStore.exe) | 0x0000000b | Nokia.Murzim.Uefi.FlashApp.CoreProgrammerAdaptation.dll | Nokia.Murzim.Uefi.FlashApp.CoreProgrammerAdaptation.ProgrammerAdaptation | Error | ProgramSignedFfu: 0x00030007: The boot loaders in FFU file are not signed for this device. RKH of device: 9DF6E11153C33AA85F7984C21EFA43AEDF9B82BE52199E83AE53AA7625019F65. RKH of FFU image: 7C81AABA97E4904DB782605A6C74A59480361E5A363337B2EF5B8F925763110B
 | 
2014-06-18 17:04:46Z | 4752 (ProductSupportToolForStore) | 0x0000000b | Nokia.CareSuite.PlugIns.MurzimRecovery.dll | Nokia.CareSuite.PlugIns.MurzimRecovery.RecoveryDialog.RecoveryDialogModel | Information | Nokia.Murzim.Uefi.FlashApp.CoreProgrammerAdaptation.ProgrammingException: 0x00030007: The boot loaders in FFU file are not signed for this device. RKH of device: 9DF6E11153C33AA85F7984C21EFA43AEDF9B82BE52199E83AE53AA7625019F65. RKH of FFU image: 7C81AABA97E4904DB782605A6C74A59480361E5A363337B2EF5B8F925763110B

   at Nokia.Murzim.Uefi.FlashApp.CoreProgrammerAdaptation.ProgrammerAdaptation.ProgramSignedFfu(String file, String options)
   at Nokia.Murzim.Uefi.FlashApp.MurzimFlashApp.Program(String file, Boolean skipWrite, Boolean skipHash, Boolean skipIdCheck, Boolean skipSignatureCheck, Boolean verifyWrite, Boolean eraseUserArea)
   at Nokia.CareSuite.PlugIns.MurzimRecovery.RecoveryDialog.RecoveryDialogModel.Flash() |
```

That was from when I tried to flash my RM-917 to an RM-915. (Lumia 521 (TMO-US) to Lumia 520 (LATAM ITA))

*EDIT*

Figured it out....Good news, is I bypassed signature checking on initial FFU loading in the suite  Bad news is I need to figure out what 

```
2014-06-18 22:57:34Z | 6788 (ProductSupportToolForStore.exe) | 0x00000007 | Nokia.Murzim.Uefi.FlashApp.CoreProgrammerAdaptation.dll | Nokia.Murzim.Uefi.FlashApp.CoreProgrammerAdaptation.ProgrammerAdaptation | Error | ProgramSignedFfu: 0xFA000012: Authentication is required to be able to skip integrity and/or signature and/or platform ID check.
 | 
2014-06-18 22:57:34Z | 6788 (ProductSupportToolForStore) | 0x00000007 | Nokia.CareSuite.PlugIns.MurzimRecovery.dll | Nokia.CareSuite.PlugIns.MurzimRecovery.RecoveryDialog.RecoveryDialogModel | Information | Nokia.Murzim.Uefi.FlashApp.CoreProgrammerAdaptation.ProgrammingException: 0xFA000012: Authentication is required to be able to skip integrity and/or signature and/or platform ID check.
```
 means

*EDIT 2*
I THINK I JUST SIM-UNLOCKED MY LUMIA 521!!! I reverted my previous change to "Nokia.CareSuite.PlugIns.MurzimRecovery.dll" and used custom-edited vpl file to flash "NWP8_simlock_3gstandard_bb5_crcA59A.bin" in place of "NWP8_WP8_T-Mobile_US_simlock_crcE30D.bin"

FLASH SUCESSFUL!!! IT BOOTED!!!

*EDIT 3*
SIM Unlock didn't work, cuz by default it flashes just the ffu, but I am able to flash whatever signed ffu with matching RKH I want after I make the appropriate edits to the vpl file


----------



## myst02 (Jun 19, 2014)

compu829 said:


> @GoodDayToDie @anaheiim @chrismarts
> 
> Attached is a modified dll I created that will bypass that pesky  message.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



THANK YOU!!!!!! :good: 

I've searched hours and hours for this and didn't find anything. Really thanks! :laugh:


----------



## Dominiko (Jun 19, 2014)

I've done everything as in the tutorial on my Lumia 1020 from O2 GB, everything went perfect... but after flashing I still have O2 boot image, O2 default wallpaper, two O2 apps and O2 theme set as default... what the hell, why?

EDIT: For my product code I have used the code corresponding to my phone, the O2 version. Does this mean that I have downloaded and flashed the O2-marked rom again? If I want to have a totally stock phone, should I use the product code of my operator, or a product code that isn't attached to any operator at all? I am so confused, please help...

EDIT2: Ok, I've downloaded the rom with a CV product code and it seems to be working now.


----------



## myst02 (Jun 19, 2014)

compu829 said:


> @GoodDayToDie @anaheiim @chrismarts
> 
> Attached is a modified dll I created that will bypass that pesky  message.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Can I flash RM-914 firmware to RM-915 with this? It always gives me an error when flashing that bootloader RSA key not match. 
Thank you!


----------



## compu829 (Jun 19, 2014)

@myst02 theoretically, yes. there is a parameter that gets passed into the program to bypass signature checks, but without updating the certificate on the device, I think you would end up with a brick because secureboot is enabled. There is some logic in the dll that will rebuild the entire nand up from scratch (I am guessing that is if the phone is in QDL mode and that it uses all the extra files that come with the ffu, so if you "soft-brick" it, you might be able to just flash it again and get it to take)

Unfortunately in order to try any of this, I need to figure out what "Authentication" it is looking for. The C# code is doing some "unsafe" interoping with something else at that point. 

There are some cool things in the dll though. There is an option to "RebootToMassStorage" However, when I tried it the phone never seemed to do anything. (I am assuming because that UEFI image is missing)


----------



## montelino (Jun 19, 2014)

I am trying to de-brand Lumia 820 RM-824 code 059M0F3 and reflash to RM-824 code 059R8N0 and still getting message "0xFA001304: Platform ID check fails. Reason(s)...." Can you tell me, what is wrong?


----------



## myst02 (Jun 20, 2014)

compu829 said:


> @myst02 theoretically, yes. there is a parameter that gets passed into the program to bypass signature checks, but without updating the certificate on the device, I think you would end up with a brick because secureboot is enabled. There is some logic in the dll that will rebuild the entire nand up from scratch (I am guessing that is if the phone is in QDL mode and that it uses all the extra files that come with the ffu, so if you "soft-brick" it, you might be able to just flash it again and get it to take)
> 
> Unfortunately in order to try any of this, I need to figure out what "Authentication" it is looking for. The C# code is doing some "unsafe" interoping with something else at that point.
> 
> There are some cool things in the dll though. There is an option to "RebootToMassStorage" However, when I tried it the phone never seemed to do anything. (I am assuming because that UEFI image is missing)

Click to collapse





Can you tell me how to do this? I know I can brick my phone with this, but I have ATF Box JTAG and can easily repair it  You are doing very nice work! As already said, I have JTAG and can test your files. I would be happy if I can test your modifed DLLs


----------



## DilanChd (Jun 20, 2014)

@compu829
Ok, so this not works for me.
I have NCS 5.3.112.1425:

I take Nokia.CareSuite.PlugIns.MurzimRecovery.dll and Nokia.Packages.VariantPackage.DataPackage20.dll of your post.
Move there where you said.
I Tried RM-821 > RM-820 again, but not working.

I did something not just 

PS: I got this error:

```
Une expection du type 'Nokia.CareSuite.PlugIns.MurzimRecovery.RecoveryDialog.MurzimProgrammingException' a été levée.
Exception:
Nokia.CareSuite.PlugIns.MurzimRecovery.RecoveryDialog.MurzimProgrammingException: Une exception de type 'Nokia.CareSuite.PlugIns.MurzimRecovery.RecoveryDialog.MurzimProgrammingException' a été levée.
   à Nokia.CareSuite.PlugIns.MurzimRecovery.RecoveryDialog.RecoveryDialogModel.Flash()
   à Nokia.CareSuite.PlugIns.MurzimRecovery.RecoveryDialog.RecoveryDialogModel.<HandleDownloadVariantPackageCompleted>b__c(Object state)
```



compu829 said:


> Can you go to "C:\ProgramData\Nokia\Nokia Care Suite\Logs\Diagnostic", grab the latest log, from when the flash failed, and let me know what it says

Click to collapse



As I do not know what file you need, I put five in one zip. But I think that what you are looking in the file "ProductSupportToolForStore_2014-06-20_15 59_q2yocpai.bi4.log"


----------



## DilanChd (Jun 20, 2014)

Peterokster said:
			
		

> Hello Anaheiim,
> sorry for disturbing you. as my english is poor and i want to be safe, i got a question.
> is there a way to sim unlock the lumia 920? everything i found on the internet leads to scam, and i dont understand if flashing would help. for my understanding of the technique i think yes. but im not sure if i understood all that technical things right. im quite new to mobile technics.
> thank you in advance for a response.
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi,

Find a site specializing in unlocking (SIM) mobile phone or your service provider.
The flash of rom don't desimlock not the device.


----------



## HD2FORNICK (Jun 21, 2014)

Somebody please help me. I am new to Windows from Android and love the interface. I picked up a Lumia 810 and for the last 5 days, been unsuccessful in getting 8.1 to this device. I was able to get it on the 521. So, if I follow this guide, wil I be able to get the OTA for 8.1 to my 810? Thanks. :fingers-crossed:


----------



## DilanChd (Jun 21, 2014)

HD2FORNICK said:


> Somebody please help me. I am new to Windows from Android and love the interface. I picked up a Lumia 810 and for the last 5 days, been unsuccessful in getting 8.1 to this device. I was able to get it on the 521. So, if I follow this guide, wil I be able to get the OTA for 8.1 to my 810? Thanks. :fingers-crossed:

Click to collapse



You can't with Preview for developers? 
Your firmware version is 1532.5951.1250.1004 or 3043.0000.1326.0017? 

With this device, you can flash only the Product Code that you currently have, that is to say 059Q1J2 RM-878 VAR US TMOBILE SL BLACK (the only existing for this device).


----------



## HD2FORNICK (Jun 22, 2014)

anaheiim said:


> You can't with Preview for developers?
> Your firmware version is 1532.5951.1250.1004 or 3043.0000.1326.0017?
> 
> With this device, you can flash only the Product Code that you currently have, that is to say 059Q1J2 RM-878 VAR US TMOBILE SL BLACK (the only existing for this device).

Click to collapse



First of, thanks for your reply. I am experiencing a lot of frustration with this phone. I was able to get 8.1 on the Lumia 521 but it seems impossible on this phone the 810. It keeps on downloading, then gives me a message that it cannot download the upgrade. Then at times it will download the update but says it cannot install it. one time I was able to get it to a stage where it said I was ready to enjoy 8.1 but that was 4 days ago. I have reset the phone many times but no dice man.


----------



## Bas. (Jun 22, 2014)

After downgrading my Nokia Lumia 1520 from 8.1 to 8.0 with the Nokia Updater tool it installed a branded Vodafone rom from italia. This is probably because my phone was imported by the reseller.

I would like to go back to a unbrandend rom from my RM-937 but I don't really know wich one is good. I checked the list for the Nokia Lumia 1520 and found alot of roms/firmwares. 

059V3J5 RM-937 VAR EURO 9H CV BLACK
059V3K1 RM-937 VAR EURO 9T CV BLACK
059V3P5 RM-937 VAR EURO 9X CV BLACK

059V337 RM-937 VAR EURO GB CV BLACK

I can't find one that is for the Netherlands but I found the ones above. I don't really know what 9H, 9T and 9X mean but al the other ones are form different countries. If possible I could flash the GB version but I would like to know what the others mean first.

Can somebody answer my question or give me a other product code to flash?


----------



## DilanChd (Jun 22, 2014)

HD2FORNICK said:


> First of, thanks for your reply. I am experiencing a lot of frustration with this phone. I was able to get 8.1 on the Lumia 521 but it seems impossible on this phone the 810. It keeps on downloading, then gives me a message that it cannot download the upgrade. Then at times it will download the update but says it cannot install it. one time I was able to get it to a stage where it said I was ready to enjoy 8.1 but that was 4 days ago. I have reset the phone many times but no dice man.

Click to collapse



What is your FW version actually?


----------



## HD2FORNICK (Jun 22, 2014)

anaheiim said:


> What is your FW version actually?

Click to collapse



The Software version is 3043.0000.1326.0017. Thanks.


----------



## HD2FORNICK (Jun 22, 2014)

More frustration. I used your Nokia Product support tool and used the refurbished option to flash the ROM again. That went fine, then I was even able to get the 2 updates before the 8.1 also and am now not able to get 8.1. I get the same effed up cannot download or cannot install crap all over again. :crying:
I have tried all the old wives solutions i.e. set the date manually, get language packs, etc. but still no effing dice.


----------



## Bas. (Jun 23, 2014)

Does anybody have an answer for my question?


----------



## DilanChd (Jun 23, 2014)

montelino said:


> I am trying to de-brand Lumia 820 RM-824 code 059M0F3 and reflash to RM-824 code 059R8N0 and still getting message "0xFA001304: Platform ID check fails. Reason(s)...." Can you tell me, what is wrong?

Click to collapse



Read pages #54 and #55.




Bas. said:


> After downgrading my Nokia Lumia 1520 from 8.1 to 8.0 with the Nokia Updater tool it installed a branded Vodafone rom from italia. This is probably because my phone was imported by the reseller.
> 
> I would like to go back to a unbrandend rom from my RM-937 but I don't really know wich one is good. I checked the list for the Nokia Lumia 1520 and found alot of roms/firmwares.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Your country is GB, Netherlands, or other?



HD2FORNICK said:


> More frustration. I used your Nokia Product support tool and used the refurbished option to flash the ROM again. That went fine, then I was even able to get the 2 updates before the 8.1 also and am now not able to get 8.1. I get the same effed up cannot download or cannot install crap all over again. :crying:
> I have tried all the old wives solutions i.e. set the date manually, get language packs, etc. but still no effing dice.

Click to collapse



Well, wait the official update...
Shortly after the release you can certainly flash directly Lumia Cyan/WP8.1.


----------



## Bas. (Jun 23, 2014)

anaheiim said:


> Read pages #54 and #55.
> 
> 
> Your country is GB, Netherlands, or other?
> ...

Click to collapse



My country is Netherlands.


----------



## DilanChd (Jun 23, 2014)

Bas. said:


> My country is Netherlands.

Click to collapse



9X = Belgium.
9T = ?? You can test.
9H = ?? You can test.

Also, you can take the GB.


----------



## montelino (Jun 23, 2014)

anaheiim said:


> Read pages #54 and #55.
> 
> Yes, I know. But I don't want to flash fw for different platform, I want RM-824 to RM-824. Is it the same problem?

Click to collapse


----------



## DilanChd (Jun 23, 2014)

montelino said:


> Yes, I know. But I don't want to flash fw for different platform, I want RM-824 to RM-824. Is it the same problem?

Click to collapse



If you have: _"The FFU file is not meant for this product. The platform ID of image does not match with platform ID of the device."_
Then yes it is the same problem.


----------



## HD2FORNICK (Jun 23, 2014)

anaheiim said:


> Well, wait the official update...
> Shortly after the release you can certainly flash directly Lumia Cyan/WP8.1.

Click to collapse



That's great. How do I do that? With the same tool? Even though there are no more updates for Lumia 810?


----------



## DilanChd (Jun 23, 2014)

HD2FORNICK said:


> That's great. How do I do that? With the same tool? Even though there are no more updates for Lumia 810?

Click to collapse



If Nokia release the updates for this unit and the corresponding rom, then you can flash. 
But you can obviously not do it now, because WP8.1/Lumia Cyan is not yet out.


----------



## compu829 (Jun 23, 2014)

@anaheiim You have the same error I was expecting. For now, keep with the original version of Nokia.CareSuite.PlugIns.MurzimRecovery.dll

If I can figure out another way, I will let you know


----------



## DilanChd (Jun 23, 2014)

compu829 said:


> @anaheiim You have the same error I was expecting. For now, keep with the original version of Nokia.CareSuite.PlugIns.MurzimRecovery.dll
> 
> If I can figure out another way, I will let you know

Click to collapse



Okay, thx.


----------



## HD2FORNICK (Jun 23, 2014)

anaheiim said:


> If Nokia release the updates for this unit and the corresponding rom, then you can flash.
> But you can obviously not do it now, because WP8.1/Lumia Cyan is not yet out.

Click to collapse



Which pretty much means I am screwed because T-Mobile has stopped support of the 810.


----------



## DilanChd (Jun 23, 2014)

HD2FORNICK said:


> Which pretty much means I am screwed because T-Mobile has stopped support of the 810.

Click to collapse



Take a Lumia that is sure to be brought to update/have a support.


----------



## Razor1973 (Jun 24, 2014)

I just got a brand new 1520 shipped to me as a warranty replacement. First thing I did after turning it on and connecting to a WiFi network was install the Preview for Developers so that I could upgrade it to WP8.1 like my other 1520 and my 1020. I ran through 3-4 updates one after another and, after the last one, the phone won't boot up. I've gotten "no bootable partition found", a shaky AT&T logo, a screen full of colorful pixels, etc. I was able to boot into the OS a couple of times, but that lasted only 5 seconds and the phone restarted and went into crazy mode again. I guess that last update didn't work well.

I am now trying to use the procedure here to reflash, but can't for the life of me get the phone into recovery mode. In fact, I don't know when the phone is off and when it's on, but I've cycled through several vibration cycles hoping one of them will be picked up by the Nokia Product Support Tool to no avail. I've also tried booting up holding just Volume Up, Volume Down + Power, Volume Down + Power + Camera... Nothing seems to work. The phone does vibrate and I always press Retry right away, but, apparently, the phone never goes into recovery mode.

Short of sending the phone back, what can I do? By the way, this is the yellow AT&T 1520, i.e. 059T5Z0 RM-940.

By the way, does this tool require that your phone be at least 30% charged like a regular OTA update and this could be why it's not recognizing mine? I just don't want to charge it much, cause letting the battery drain is the only way for me to know it's off and I can start trying again. =\


----------



## styleland (Jun 24, 2014)

*For unlocking Lumia 920*

Dear 
my Nokia Lumia 920 is locked to AT&T USA, Im tried to unlock but its too costly.

Now I want to flash my Lumia 920 Rm-820, can anyone give me any suggestion?

It'll be great help for me.

Im waiting for reply.

Thanks


----------



## DilanChd (Jun 24, 2014)

Razor1973 said:


> I just got a brand new 1520 shipped to me as a warranty replacement. First thing I did after turning it on and connecting to a WiFi network was install the Preview for Developers so that I could upgrade it to WP8.1 like my other 1520 and my 1020. I ran through 3-4 updates one after another and, after the last one, the phone won't boot up. I've gotten "no bootable partition found", a shaky AT&T logo, a screen full of colorful pixels, etc. I was able to boot into the OS a couple of times, but that lasted only 5 seconds and the phone restarted and went into crazy mode again. I guess that last update didn't work well.
> 
> I am now trying to use the procedure here to reflash, but can't for the life of me get the phone into recovery mode. In fact, I don't know when the phone is off and when it's on, but I've cycled through several vibration cycles hoping one of them will be picked up by the Nokia Product Support Tool to no avail. I've also tried booting up holding just Volume Up, Volume Down + Power, Volume Down + Power + Camera... Nothing seems to work. The phone does vibrate and I always press Retry right away, but, apparently, the phone never goes into recovery mode.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Use Nokia Software Recovery Tool.
If this not work, change the motherboard, or send to after sales service.


----------



## DilanChd (Jun 24, 2014)

styleland said:


> Dear
> my Nokia Lumia 920 is locked to AT&T USA, Im tried to unlock but its too costly.
> 
> Now I want to flash my Lumia 920 Rm-820, can anyone give me any suggestion?
> ...

Click to collapse



Use this (page #54) and page #55.

Product Code:

059R4W6 RM-820 GLOBAL BLACK SWAP (= global rom)
059R745 RM-820 VAR AMERICA AR CV SKD BLACK (= country variant (unbranded) of Argentina).
Use one of this Product Code.


----------



## styleland (Jun 25, 2014)

*For unlocking Nokia Lumia 920*



anaheiim said:


> Use this (page #54) and page #55.
> 
> Product Code:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Dear
Thanks for your advice, just one moment, will it unlock my limia 920 ?

Thanks bro.


----------



## DilanChd (Jun 25, 2014)

@styleland


			
				anaheiim said:
			
		

> By cons, the flashing operation will not desimlock your WP8 Nokia Lumia!

Click to collapse


----------



## styleland (Jun 25, 2014)

*For unlocking Lumia 920*



anaheiim said:


> @styleland

Click to collapse



Thanks Dear,

Could you please tell me is there any way to unlock this Lumia 920.

Thanks again


----------



## DilanChd (Jun 28, 2014)

styleland said:


> Thanks Dear,
> 
> Could you please tell me is there any way to unlock this Lumia 920.
> 
> Thanks again

Click to collapse



Ask to your mobile operator or another skill service in this field (via google search).


----------



## Spevky (Jun 28, 2014)

I tried to Sim unlock the Lumia 625 and no luck, i tried many different Product Codes and stuff and still nothing. Can you help me?


----------



## DilanChd (Jun 28, 2014)

Spevky said:


> I tried to Sim unlock the Lumia 625 and no luck, i tried many different Product Codes and stuff and still nothing. Can you help me?

Click to collapse


http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=53745045#post53745045

And see the post #1........


----------



## Spevky (Jun 28, 2014)

anaheiim said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=53745045#post53745045
> 
> And see the post #1........

Click to collapse




Every rom i boot on it needs a code ( pin ) to unlock the sim.


----------



## kmok (Jun 28, 2014)

Anaheiim, thank you for putting together this guide!



I searched and I did not see an answer, but has anyone successfully flashed an AT&T RM-940 Lumia 1520 to another ROM (More specifically RM-938)? I've seen in this thread and other forums where people are having issues flashing the AT&T Lumia 1520 and have never seen anyone say that they actually have successfully. I'm in the process of SIM unlocking my 1520 before I try flashing it to RM-938.


----------



## DilanChd (Jun 28, 2014)

kmok said:


> Anaheiim, thank you for putting together this guide!
> 
> 
> 
> I searched and I did not see an answer, but has anyone successfully flashed an AT&T RM-940 Lumia 1520 to another ROM (More specifically RM-938)? I've seen in this thread and other forums where people are having issues flashing the AT&T Lumia 1520 and have never seen anyone say that they actually have successfully. I'm in the process of SIM unlocking my 1520 before I try flashing it to RM-938.

Click to collapse



See from here http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=53505164#post53505164
This can maybe help you.


----------



## Spevky (Jun 28, 2014)

anaheiim said:


> See from here http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=53505164#post53505164
> This can maybe help you.

Click to collapse



God this is driving me crazy. Please help me i want to Sim Unlock my Lumia 625 ( its locked on Austria Mobilcom A1 ) and i live in Serbia now. And i flashed a ton of these CV roms and still its asking for the code.


----------



## titi66200 (Jun 29, 2014)

It is impossible to Sim unlock a phone by flashing a ROM. The only way is to ask for a code to the operator who sold you the phone or buy a code on a website.


----------



## kmok (Jun 30, 2014)

anaheiim said:


> See from here http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=53505164#post53505164
> This can maybe help you.

Click to collapse



Thanks!


----------



## ahmadalli (Jul 1, 2014)

I have a lumia 925 (RM-955) that I bought from China. It doesn't have Persian language and I want to flash it with other ROMs in order to have Persian Language (فارسی) in the Phone.

I downloaded IR ROM but in "Product Support Tool" it says that the boot in the ROM (I Downloaded RM-910 ROM) isn't compatible with the phone. is there any way to flash the phone or add Persian language to it without flashing?


----------



## DilanChd (Jul 1, 2014)

ahmadalli said:


> I have a lumia 925 (RM-955) that I bought from China. It doesn't have Persian language and I want to flash it with other ROMs in order to have Persian Language (فارسی) in the Phone.
> 
> I downloaded IR ROM but in "Product Support Tool" it says that the boot in the ROM (I Downloaded RM-910 ROM) isn't compatible with the phone. is there any way to flash the phone or add Persian language to it without flashing?

Click to collapse



No, no other way. 
See from page #54 with the assembly (DLL) change if you are unable to flash, maybe this can help you (RM-955 > RM-910).


----------



## akosiHUNTER (Jul 1, 2014)

Good day..

I Was Wondering if i could flash my Nokia Lumia 520(Black) Philippines variant to a Finland variant? will it have bugs once i flashed the finland variant? or will it brick my phone? 

One More Thing..

Why cant i install Nokia Care Suite? it says the installation was terminated,to complete the installation bla blah blah..
could you help me with these?

and can i flash this ? 059S1L1 RM-914 VAR EU FI CV??

Thank You.!!!


----------



## DilanChd (Jul 1, 2014)

akosiHUNTER said:


> Good day..
> 
> I Was Wondering if i could flash my Nokia Lumia 520(Black) Philippines variant to a Finland variant? will it have bugs once i flashed the finland variant? or will it brick my phone?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi,

Yes, you can flash this Product Code.
Screenshot of error of NCS intallation please?


----------



## akosiHUNTER (Jul 1, 2014)

The Error is installing it, then you will pick your settings then poof. it is terminated.. maybe because i got a Nokia Suite? and a Nokia Software Updater that is conflicting the application to install??







https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd....190_831815193497838_7064153947867370876_n.jpg

well the drivers was success.
i uninstalled the nokia suite but still it is terminated....


----------



## DilanChd (Jul 1, 2014)

akosiHUNTER said:


> The Error is installing it, then you will pick your settings then poof. it is terminated.. maybe because i got a Nokia Suite? and a Nokia Software Updater that is conflicting the application to install??
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



NCS and NSU/NSR will conflict for drivers (upon detection of the Nokia device), but not when you install one of these three programs. 

You can try to erase all traces of NCS and NSU/NSR in uninstall and deleting all files correlated with this (except the exe installer NCS that you just downloaded) and clean the registry with CCleaner etc. eg then restart your PC. And reinstall only NCS.


----------



## akosiHUNTER (Jul 1, 2014)

thanks i keep in touch on this thread...


----------



## cybernouris (Jul 1, 2014)

*Greece unbranded product code?*

Reposting this since the product codes thread got closed.

Original post:

I have already checked the pages, but I only see Greece (GR) for Vodafone branded phones.

But many retailers sold the phone unbranded here in Greece, not only internet stores which may have sold phones from other regions, but large greek retailers who only sell phones made for the greek space.

So, any ideas on this? Maybe a product code for Greek unbranded exist but we don't know it yet.

Thanks!


----------



## ahmadalli (Jul 1, 2014)

anaheiim said:


> No, no other way.
> See from page #54 with the assembly (DLL) change if you are unable to flash, maybe this can help you (RM-955 > RM-910).

Click to collapse



I tried that file replacement but it throwed Exception. so I tried to flash my device with RM-910 ROM but now I'm getting error saying 


```
0x00030007: The boot loaders in FFU file are not signed for this device. RKH of device: 77081E5E2C97F9CF18CE2FA47446465D7B63796451D02CC270B0E50318DB8BD7. RKH of FFU image: CD84376222AAF204C85119532BF34EA55C8844E4CEA35F3E508D25AA34D96637

Exception:
Nokia.CareSuite.PlugIns.MurzimRecovery.RecoveryDialog.MurzimProgrammingException: 0x00030007: The boot loaders in FFU file are not signed for this device. RKH of device: 77081E5E2C97F9CF18CE2FA47446465D7B63796451D02CC270B0E50318DB8BD7. RKH of FFU image: CD84376222AAF204C85119532BF34EA55C8844E4CEA35F3E508D25AA34D96637

   at Nokia.CareSuite.PlugIns.MurzimRecovery.RecoveryDialog.RecoveryDialogModel.Flash()
   at Nokia.CareSuite.PlugIns.MurzimRecovery.RecoveryDialog.RecoveryDialogModel.<HandleDownloadVariantPackageCompleted>b__b(Object state)
```


----------



## DilanChd (Jul 1, 2014)

cybernouris said:


> Reposting this since the product codes thread got closed.
> 
> Original post:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



- 520: 
059S7H0 RM-914 VAR EU HU AL BA BG CY CZ GR HR AV (multi-area/providers)

- 620: 
I have not found unbranded/CV or multi-area/providers Product Code

- 625: 
059T9D7 RM-941 VAR EURO AL BA BG CY CZ GR HR+ AV (multi-area/providers)

- 720: 
059S7H1 RM-885 VAR AL BA BG CY CZ GR HR AV BLACK (multi-area/providers)
059S8K0 RM-885 VAR AL BA BG CY CZ GR HR+ AV WHT (multi-area/providers)
059S915 RM-885 VAR AL BA BG CY CZ GR HR+ AV YLW (multi-area/providers)

- 820: 
059R7Z4 RM-825 VAR EU GR CV (unbranded Country Variant)

- 920: 
059R7Q3 RM-821 VAR EU GR CV BLACK (unbranded Country Variant)
059R7W7 RM-821 VAR EU GR CV WHITE (unbranded Country Variant)
059R818 RM-821 VAR EU GR CV YELLOW (unbranded Country Variant)
059R7X8 RM-821 VAR GR CV RED (unbranded Country Variant)

- 925: 
I have not found unbranded/CV or multi-area/providers Product Code

- 1020: 
I have not found unbranded/CV or multi-area/providers Product Code


----------



## akosiHUNTER (Jul 1, 2014)

Hey.. Its Me AGain D

i just wondering(again) if i could download this or flash this?
http://www.mrcrab.net/Nokia-Product-Code.html?ProductCode=059S1L1

and where do i suppose to move it to? to flash it?

and oh.. i still can install the Nokia Care Suite it still has that error that the installation was terminated. is the phoenix conflicting it too?

thank you


----------



## ddaflorez (Jul 1, 2014)

Does any one know how to change original lumia 1520 product code ? I want to flash the lumia cyan update.

Sent from my RM-937_apac_hong_kong_222 using Tapatalk


----------



## DilanChd (Jul 2, 2014)

akosiHUNTER said:


> Hey.. Its Me AGain D
> 
> i just wondering(again) if i could download this or flash this?
> http://www.mrcrab.net/Nokia-Product-Code.html?ProductCode=059S1L1
> ...

Click to collapse



Retry, or try on another PC..
Download the ROM with Data Package Manager, once that you can/arrive at install Nokia Care Suite (because if you download the ROM on mrcrab.net, it need that you rename the files and move etc).

Anyway, for flash of this ROM, you must install Nokia Care Suite.


----------



## DilanChd (Jul 2, 2014)

ddaflorez said:


> Does any one know how to change original lumia 1520 product code ? I want to flash the lumia cyan update.
> 
> Sent from my RM-937_apac_hong_kong_222 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Yes, just read post #1 and #2 *as everyone else*.
For WP8.1/Lumia Cyan, just wait.


----------



## DilanChd (Jul 2, 2014)

ahmadalli said:


> I tried that file replacement but it throwed Exception. so I tried to flash my device with RM-910 ROM but now I'm getting error saying
> 
> 
> ```
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeh, I got the same error. For now we can do nothing.
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=53623853&postcount=564


----------



## HTC-Gunge (Jul 2, 2014)

Thank you very much for this! Really well written and easy to follow guide. Changed my Lumia 1520 from a APAC HK rom to a EURO GB one and it worked first time, no issues! Perfect!


----------



## ifestion2014 (Jul 2, 2014)

anaheiim said:


> You can unbranded your 1520, but that does not desimlock SIM.
> For unbranded you need to find a naked rom (CV) for your country.
> 
> You did not need to quote the post #1, it is too long for the quote. Can you delete this quote, please?

Click to collapse



Sorry for any inconvenience, I thought that I needed to do so.
Anyway, I've already sim unlocked the device, so what's left
is debranding/unbranding. I've found a list of similar roms here
on xda, so will a "generic" international rom work on my AT&T?
Also, could someone tell me if it's really worth the time doing so?
Thanks in advance


----------



## stvince71 (Jul 2, 2014)

Does anyone have the product code for the RM-938s? I can't seem to find them anywhere.


----------



## DilanChd (Jul 2, 2014)

ifestion2014 said:


> Sorry for any inconvenience, I thought that I needed to do so.
> Anyway, I've already sim unlocked the device, so what's left
> is debranding/unbranding. I've found a list of similar roms here
> on xda, so will a "generic" international rom work on my AT&T?
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes it is useful. 
But I'm not sure it works, because you'll probably error on the signing of FFU. 
Try this (from page #54).


----------



## DilanChd (Jul 2, 2014)

stvince71 said:


> Does anyone have the product code for the RM-938s? I can't seem to find them anywhere.

Click to collapse



RM-938 Product Code (NL1520):

059V3L8 PWBASSY RM-938 LIGHT SWAP ENGINE GLOBAL
059V3K8 RM-938 AMERICAS BLACK SWAP
059V3L1 RM-938 AMERICAS RED SWAP
059V3L0 RM-938 AMERICAS WHITE SWAP
059V3L2 RM-938 AMERICAS YELLOW SWAP
059V744 RM-938 VAR LATAM 6F MOVISTAR SL BLACK
059V5L9 RM-938 VAR LATAM 6F MOVISTAR SL WHITE
059V725 RM-938 VAR LATAM 6J CLARO SL BLACK
059V726 RM-938 VAR LATAM 6J CLARO SL WHITE
059V728 RM-938 VAR LATAM AR CLARO SL SKD BLACK
059V730 RM-938 VAR LATAM AR CLARO SL SKD WHITE
059V722 RM-938 VAR LATAM AR CV SKD BLACK
059V724 RM-938 VAR LATAM AR CV SKD RED
059V719 RM-938 VAR LATAM AR MOVISTAR SL SKD BLK
059V720 RM-938 VAR LATAM AR MOVISTAR SL SKD WHT
059V721 RM-938 VAR LATAM AR MOVISTAR SL SKD YLW
059V6W7 RM-938 VAR LTA 7R CV BLACK
059V6X0 RM-938 VAR LTA 7R CV WHITE
059V6X1 RM-938 VAR LTA 7R CV YELLOW
059V442 RM-938 VAR LTA BR CV BLACK
059V533 RM-938 VAR LTA BR CV WHITE
059V7J5 RM-938 VAR LTA CO CLARO BLACK
059V7N7 RM-938 VAR LTA UY ANTEL BLACK SL


----------



## stvince71 (Jul 2, 2014)

anaheiim said:


> RM-938 Product Code (NL1520):
> 
> 059V3L8 PWBASSY RM-938 LIGHT SWAP ENGINE GLOBAL
> 059V3K8 RM-938 AMERICAS BLACK SWAP
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you very much. You are awesome.


----------



## spaceOpia1 (Jul 2, 2014)

compu829 said:


> *EDIT 3*
> SIM Unlock didn't work, cuz by default it flashes just the ffu, but I am able to flash whatever signed ffu with matching RKH I want after I make the appropriate edits to the vpl file

Click to collapse



Hi,

can you specify what you did to "make the appropriate edits to the vpl file"

thank you


----------



## akosiHUNTER (Jul 2, 2014)

Good day anaheiim

ive managed to install the NCS by looking at the other threads.. 

is this normal to have the region to be <unavailable>??

Screenshot Attached






and one more thing.. would i ever resume the download when ever i turn off my pc? or restart it over again??

thank you for this thread  im downloading it now..


----------



## Waztrix (Jul 3, 2014)

Thanks a lot! It helped me remove the Demo from a Demo Lumia 800 I had.

Once again thanks, excellent post!


----------



## ifestion2014 (Jul 3, 2014)

anaheiim said:


> Yes it is useful.
> But I'm not sure it works, because you'll probably error on the signing of FFU.
> Try this (from page #54).

Click to collapse



Thanks for the suggestion, I'll give it a try ASAP and I'll let you know.


----------



## stvince71 (Jul 3, 2014)

I keep getting this error:

0xFA001304: Platform ID check fails. Reason(s): The FFU file is not meant for this product. The platform ID of image does not match with platform ID of the device.

Exception:
Nokia.CareSuite.PlugIns.MurzimRecovery.RecoveryDialog.MurzimProgrammingException: 0xFA001304: Platform ID check fails. Reason(s): The FFU file is not meant for this product. The platform ID of image does not match with platform ID of the device.

   at Nokia.CareSuite.PlugIns.MurzimRecovery.RecoveryDialog.RecoveryDialogModel.Flash()
   at Nokia.CareSuite.PlugIns.MurzimRecovery.RecoveryDialog.RecoveryDialogModel.<HandleDownloadVariantPackageCompleted>b__b(Object state)

So what am I doing wrong? I did try the fix on pg 54 already. I also can't find C:\Program Files (x86)\Nokia\Nokia Care Suite\Product Support Tool For Store 5.0\Murzim. It doesn't seem to exist.


----------



## DilanChd (Jul 3, 2014)

@akosiHUNTER

Hi,

I do not know. In any case I have the same thing.
Normally, you can interrupt the DL at any time.
@stvince71
Deplace in "C:\Program Files (x86)\Nokia\Nokia Care Suite\Product Support Tool For Store 5.0"


----------



## akosiHUNTER (Jul 3, 2014)

What if i turned off my pc? will the download startover again?


----------



## stvince71 (Jul 3, 2014)

I did that. Also, the recovery option disappears when I copy the replacement .dll


----------



## akosiHUNTER (Jul 3, 2014)

hi anaheiim

im having trouble with the recovery thing.. when will i hold the volume down and power button when it keeps opening my lumia 520?

and also i cant feel vibration..holding the volume down and power button i only feel vibration when im releasing it and its getting bootup on the start screen...

answer ASAP please )


----------



## stvince71 (Jul 4, 2014)

Well, as far as I can tell, there is no way to flash the RM-938 Rom on to the RM-940 using this method. I was successful in flashing the factory ROM, but the 938 just can't get past the ffu error.


----------



## psilakos (Jul 5, 2014)

*Data package Manager Crashing*

Unfortunately for me the data package manager is crashing.  I have uninstalled/reinstalled both the suite and the data package manager, tried to run them with my firewall disabled but the data package manager will not start. It just stays in the "logging to the remote server" step.  In fact, it does not even allow me to choose "caresuite external".  It automatically tries to log me in but doesn't go further.

I have copied the configuration file in the relevant directories for x64 systems.  Not sure what I am doing wrong.

*** UPDATE ***

I managed to sort out the data package manager issue.  I needed to uninstall everything and delete all registry entries for Nokia.  No big deal tbh.  My phone is a Lumia 920 CN variant and I can confirm that I was also unable to change the ROM to a GB CV one due to the errors mentioned at page 54 here.  I tried the workaround but I was still unsuccessful.

The only ROM that's unbranded for my phone seems to be a VN Variant, _059T066 RM-822 VAR VN CV RED_.  Again no big deal for me personally as I was mostly interested in getting rid of the stupid carrier splash screen, first and foremost 

Hopefully this will also allow me to receive updates not when the CN carrier feels like it but when Nokia/Microsoft releases them (I admit I am not 100% certain how it works).

Thanks for the nice written guide and all the people who have contributed in the thread with useful info.


----------



## DilanChd (Jul 5, 2014)

akosiHUNTER said:


> What if i turned off my pc? will the download startover again?

Click to collapse



I do not know, I think it will continue to DL. I've never tried ..


----------



## xtreme barton (Jul 5, 2014)

if I unbrand my phone will this enable my tethering feature ? As of now it (havent tried personally) seems cricket has removed options to tether / hotspot..  

im trying to pin point if this will re-install a fresh unbranded os with all options available.


thanks n advance


----------



## akosiHUNTER (Jul 6, 2014)

hi anaheiim

im having trouble with the recovery thing.. when will i hold the volume down and power button when it keeps opening my lumia 520?

and also i cant feel vibration..holding the volume down and power button i only feel vibration when im releasing it and its getting bootup on the start screen...

answer ASAP please. D


----------



## gintonic820 (Jul 6, 2014)

Hi.

Just checking if I am doing flashing as supposed...

This is current firmware on *Lumia 630*:

*059V9F2: RM-976 VAR EURO HR VIPNET SL*

I am trying to flash with non-branded firmware, is this one good? I coudn't find anything else...

*059V509: RM 976 GLOBAL SWAP*

Thanks. :good:


----------



## Cjt1984 (Jul 6, 2014)

xtreme barton said:


> if I unbrand my phone will this enable my tethering feature ? As of now it (havent tried personally) seems cricket has removed options to tether / hotspot..
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Yeh should do. My 4g wasnt enabled, flashed unbranded for my 1320 and it worked.


----------



## psilakos (Jul 6, 2014)

gintonic820 said:


> Hi.
> 
> Just checking if I am doing flashing as supposed...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If I am not mistaken "Global Swap" ROMs rarely have updates pushed to them.  From some research I did to flash my 920 I saw references of it.  It would be best to try and find a ROM labelled "CV".  In the OP it's mentioned that this kind of ROMs are "clean" and I can confirm at least in my case, this was true.  Having said that, this ROM should work for your phone.


----------



## gintonic820 (Jul 6, 2014)

psilakos said:


> If I am not mistaken *"Global Swap" ROMs rarely have updates pushed to them.*  From some research I did to flash my 920 I saw references of it.  It would be best to try and find a ROM labelled "CV".  In the OP it's mentioned that this kind of ROMs are "clean" and I can confirm at least in my case, this was true.  Having said that, this ROM should work for your phone.

Click to collapse



Thank you. Then nothing, I will leave it as is...because there is no CV variant for my region...


----------



## xtreme barton (Jul 6, 2014)

Cjt1984 said:


> Yeh should do. My 4g wasnt enabled, flashed unbranded for my 1320 and it worked.

Click to collapse



curious to know if it was possible to re-enable ?? or does It remove 4g and lte options leaving 3g  ?

 Cant imagine there not being a hidden menu with options to enable usb modem etc .. Hate being test dummy on high price phones ..


----------



## DilanChd (Jul 6, 2014)

xtreme barton said:


> if I unbrand my phone will this enable my tethering feature ? As of now it (havent tried personally) seems cricket has removed options to tether / hotspot..
> 
> im trying to pin point if this will re-install a fresh unbranded os with all options available.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Certainly. But you are definitely get a error on the FFU change Product Code. What is your Nokia Lumia?



akosiHUNTER said:


> hi anaheiim
> 
> im having trouble with the recovery thing.. when will i hold the volume down and power button when it keeps opening my lumia 520?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Connect the USB cable without pressing the buttons, and when the Nokia logo appears click Retry in PST.
For "ASAP": You're not the only one asking questions, so a little patience


----------



## DilanChd (Jul 6, 2014)

psilakos said:


> Unfortunately for me the data package manager is crashing.  I have uninstalled/reinstalled both the suite and the data package manager, tried to run them with my firewall disabled but the data package manager will not start. It just stays in the "logging to the remote server" step.  In fact, it does not even allow me to choose "caresuite external".  It automatically tries to log me in but doesn't go further.
> 
> I have copied the configuration file in the relevant directories for x64 systems.  Not sure what I am doing wrong.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You have flashed then?


----------



## psilakos (Jul 7, 2014)

anaheiim said:


> You have flashed then?

Click to collapse



I have indeed


----------



## xtreme barton (Jul 7, 2014)

anaheiim said:


> Certainly. But you are definitely get a error on the FFU change Product Code. What is your Nokia Lumia?

Click to collapse



I apologize I'm only a couple days into research .. I'm looing into Nokia 1320 from Cricket .. Main concern here is to enable usb or wifi tethering .


----------



## DilanChd (Jul 7, 2014)

xtreme barton said:


> I apologize I'm only a couple days into research .. I'm looing into Nokia 1320 from Cricket .. Main concern here is to enable usb or wifi tethering .

Click to collapse



Try:

059V7H9 RM-995 VAR LTA 7R CV
059V2R1 RM-995 LTA SWAP

This is the only two unbranded Product code for your Product Type (RM-995).


----------



## HD2FORNICK (Jul 8, 2014)

OK so I have ditched the 810 and got a used AT&T 920. However, it has the french 920 ROM installed on it. Can I reinstall the right AT&T 920 ROM on this phone? Thanks.


----------



## DilanChd (Jul 8, 2014)

HD2FORNICK said:


> OK so I have ditched the 810 and got a used AT&T 920. However, it has the french 920 ROM installed on it. Can I reinstall the right AT&T 920 ROM on this phone? Thanks.

Click to collapse



The ROM FR was installed directly? Your Hardware Product Type is RM-821 or RM-820?


----------



## HD2FORNICK (Jul 8, 2014)

anaheiim said:


> The ROM FR was installed directly? Your Hardware Product Type is RM-821 or RM-820?

Click to collapse



It comes up as RM-821 but it's a AT&T branded American Lumia 920. Thanks.


----------



## DilanChd (Jul 8, 2014)

HD2FORNICK said:


> It comes up as RM-821 but it's a AT&T branded American Lumia 920. Thanks.

Click to collapse



Just flash the Hardware Product Code with for example the Nokia Software Recovery.
But how did you manage to spend RM-820 > to > RM-821?


----------



## akosiHUNTER (Jul 8, 2014)

anaheiim said:


> Certainly. But you are definitely get a error on the FFU change Product Code. What is your Nokia Lumia?
> 
> Connect the USB cable without pressing the buttons, and when the Nokia logo appears click Retry in PST.
> For "ASAP": You're not the only one asking questions, so a little patience

Click to collapse




so i will turn off my phone using volume down + power while the USB cord is inserted and release it then vibrates and press retry?

or

turn off my phone first connect the cord(in this process my phone will vibrate without pressing volume down and power) then press volume down and power(in this process the nokia logo is already on the screen if i hold the vol. down and power it will restart the device right?) then wait it to vibrate again and press retry?

tried what you said but didnt work...


----------



## luiskp (Jul 8, 2014)

*LTE Band Broken*

Hi guys,

Im a little concern because, I flashed a RM892 firmware into my RM893 to get Cyan.

With that I lost the LTE band 4 support that I had before, and in the field test appeared ONLY the LTE bands (1,3,7...) of RM892.

Now i flashed back to two different RM893 firmwares (including the Tmo) and neither of them now allows me to get back my LTE Band 4, and in the field test appears again only the LTE bands of RM892.

 Any idea or help?


----------



## DilanChd (Jul 8, 2014)

akosiHUNTER said:


> so i will turn off my phone using volume down + power while the USB cord is inserted and release it then vibrates and press retry?
> 
> or
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Should be worked...
Try it on another PC.


----------



## HD2FORNICK (Jul 8, 2014)

anaheiim said:


> Just flash the Hardware Product Code with for example the Nokia Software Recovery.

Click to collapse



How do I flash the Hardware Product Code with Nokia Software Recovery? 



anaheiim said:


> But how did you manage to spend RM-820 > to > RM-821?

Click to collapse



I bought the phone like that.


----------



## DilanChd (Jul 8, 2014)

HD2FORNICK said:


> I bought the phone like that.

Click to collapse



If your Hardware Product Type is RM-821, then you can not flash the RM-820, at least for now (I'm referring to the custom assembly).
The Hardware Product Type, is generally inscribed physically on/in the drawer of the SIM card or on/in one MicroSD card.


----------



## HD2FORNICK (Jul 8, 2014)

anaheiim said:


> If your Hardware Product Type is RM-821, then you can not flash the RM-820, at least for now (I'm referring to the custom assembly).
> The Hardware Product Type, is generally inscribed physically on/in the drawer of the SIM card or on/in one MicroSD card.

Click to collapse



But someone was able to change it from RM-820 to 821 and I am wondering how it can be converted back?


----------



## DilanChd (Jul 8, 2014)

HD2FORNICK said:


> But someone was able to change it from RM-820 to 821 and I am wondering how it can be converted back?

Click to collapse



Even with the custom assembly, I am not able to change Product Type...


----------



## gatolt (Jul 8, 2014)

*Stock ROM for RM-846 product Code 059S0Q2*

Maybe somebody can share Stock ROM for RM-846 Product Code 059R788. It isn't available through Navifirm+...
Flashed phone with Stock ROM of different Product Code 059R4G7 but now phone fails to boot. Reflashed again, process finishes but phone not booting.
I  understood that different product code can be used - am I wrong?


----------



## DilanChd (Jul 8, 2014)

gatolt said:


> Maybe somebody can share Stock ROM for RM-846 Product Code 059S0Q2. It isn't available through Navifirm+...
> Flashed phone with Stock ROM of different Product Code 059R4G7 but now phone fails to boot. Reflashed again, process finishes but phone not booting.
> I  understood that different product code can be used - am I wrong?

Click to collapse



059S0Q2 RM-846 VAR EURO1 GB VIRGIN
Available on Nokia servers (Data Package Manager and NaviFirm+ use the same servers).

"I understood that different product code can be used - am I wrong?"
Yes.


----------



## gatolt (Jul 8, 2014)

anaheiim said:


> 059S0Q2 RM-846 VAR EURO1 GB VIRGIN
> Available on Nokia servers (Data Package Manager and NaviFirm+ use the same servers).
> 
> "I understood that different product code can be used - am I wrong?"
> Yes.

Click to collapse



Sorry- put wrong product code - I am looking for 059R788

---------- Post added at 11:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:53 PM ----------




anaheiim said:


> 059S0Q2 RM-846 VAR EURO1 GB VIRGIN
> Available on Nokia servers (Data Package Manager and NaviFirm+ use the same servers).
> 
> "I understood that different product code can be used - am I wrong?"
> Yes.

Click to collapse



"Yes" means I am wrong?


----------



## DilanChd (Jul 8, 2014)

gatolt said:


> Sorry- put wrong product code - I am looking for 059R788
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:53 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



059R788 RM-846 VAR EU EURO1 GB O2 SL is also available on Nokia server.
"Yes": I wanted to say yes, you can flash a different Product Code.


----------



## gatolt (Jul 8, 2014)

anaheiim said:


> 059R788 RM-846 VAR EU EURO1 GB O2 SL is also available on Nokia server.
> "Yes": I wanted to say yes, you can flash a different Product Code.

Click to collapse




Latest firmware is available , but I am looking for 1030.6407.1308.0002 which is Stock ROM and this one isn't available - it is highlighted in red and gives error -not found . Reason why I need it because i want to make replacement digitizer to work on Nokia 620 - non of replacement digitizers work with Amber or Black updates. 
 I made it boot changing battery but digitizer still not working. Will change digitizer tomorrow. 
Thank you for your help.


----------



## DilanChd (Jul 8, 2014)

gatolt said:


> Latest firmware is available , but I am looking for 1030.6407.1308.0002 which is Stock ROM and this one isn't available - it is highlighted in red and gives error -not found . Reason why I need it because i want to make replacement digitizer to work on Nokia 620 - non of replacement digitizers work with Amber or Black updates.
> I made it boot changing battery but digitizer still not working. Will change digitizer tomorrow.
> Thank you for your help.

Click to collapse



What the ROM exactly what you want, with what version because then you made ​​me lose the thread :silly:


----------



## HD2FORNICK (Jul 9, 2014)

anaheiim said:


> Even with the custom assembly, I am not able to change Product Type...

Click to collapse



So can I now only flash ROMS for the RM-821 which is the European version of this phone? I need to flash a ROM that can give me LTE. Thanks.


----------



## stvince71 (Jul 9, 2014)

*rsecomp article*

So what needs to be changed in the vpl file that'll let you flash a phone with a different ROM?


----------



## DilanChd (Jul 9, 2014)

HD2FORNICK said:


> So can I now only flash ROMS for the RM-821 which is the European version of this phone? I need to flash a ROM that can give me LTE. Thanks.

Click to collapse



The European version is also called the global version. But yes, for now you can flash only the Product Code of the same Product Type (RM-821> RM-821, etc).


----------



## kmok (Jul 9, 2014)

anaheiim said:


> See from here http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=53505164#post53505164
> This can maybe help you.

Click to collapse



When I try that my only option for Programming is "Refurbish" because "Recovery" is grayed out. Any idea why that is? I'm trying to flash my RM-940 Lumia 1520 to RM-938.


----------



## stvince71 (Jul 9, 2014)

kmok said:


> When I try that my only option for Programming is "Refurbish" because "Recovery" is grayed out. Any idea why that is? I'm trying to flash my RM-940 Lumia 1520 to RM-938.

Click to collapse



I've gotten the same thing. I can't seem to get around the ffu error any other way.


----------



## kmok (Jul 9, 2014)

stvince71 said:


> I've gotten the same thing. I can't seem to get around the ffu error any other way.

Click to collapse



Did you run it as Refurbish instead of Recovery? I saw @compu829 was editing the vpl file or something like that to get it to work for another phone, but I'm not sure what was edited to make it work.


----------



## stvince71 (Jul 9, 2014)

kmok said:


> Did you run it as Refurbish instead of Recovery? I saw @compu829 was editing the vpl file or something like that to get it to work for another phone, but I'm not sure what was edited to make it work.

Click to collapse



I did try to do it through the refurb mode, but I still got the ffu error. I also want to know what to change in the vpl file to make it work. But it doesn't seem that anyone has an answer.


----------



## distilledoreo (Jul 10, 2014)

*LTE is Broken*

After flashing the RM-892 Finland rom on my RM-893 I realized that I lost support for LTE band 4. I decided I could live without Cyan if it meant I could keep LTE, so I flashed the T-Mobile rom assuming I would get it back. In the field test settings it turns out the phone is using totally different LTE bands. I think it glitched at one point because I was able to show a dropdown box with band 4 as an option instead of the list with the checkboxes, but it disappeared after exiting field test. Is there any way to re-enable the correct LTE bands (without sending the phone in for repair)?


----------



## josephschizo (Jul 10, 2014)

*lumia 925 flash to india rom*

my wifi and Bluetooth not turning on after flashing...any way to correct that???


----------



## stvince71 (Jul 11, 2014)

Can someone help me with the vpl files so I can flash the RM940 as a 938?


----------



## drigerott (Jul 11, 2014)

stvince71 said:


> Can someone help me with the vpl files so I can flash the RM940 as a 938?

Click to collapse



930 firmware to icon... ffu error... some help on how to edit vpl? to not get ffu corrupt verification?

recovery option is also greyed


----------



## DilanChd (Jul 11, 2014)

kmok said:


> When I try that my only option for Programming is "Refurbish" because "Recovery" is grayed out. Any idea why that is? I'm trying to flash my RM-940 Lumia 1520 to RM-938.

Click to collapse




stvince71 said:


> I've gotten the same thing. I can't seem to get around the ffu error any other way.

Click to collapse




The "Recovery" grayed is caused by the custom assembly Nokia.CareSuite.PlugIns.MurzimRecovery.dll.
Why? I don't know.


----------



## DilanChd (Jul 11, 2014)

stvince71 said:


> Can someone help me with the vpl files so I can flash the RM940 as a 938?

Click to collapse




drigerott said:


> 930 firmware to icon... ffu error... some help on how to edit vpl? to not get ffu corrupt verification?
> 
> recovery option is also greyed

Click to collapse




I see no solution. Must ask to compu829.


----------



## DilanChd (Jul 11, 2014)

distilledoreo said:


> After flashing the RM-892 Finland rom on my RM-893 I realized that I lost support for LTE band 4. I decided I could live without Cyan if it meant I could keep LTE, so I flashed the T-Mobile rom assuming I would get it back. In the field test settings it turns out the phone is using totally different LTE bands. I think it glitched at one point because I was able to show a dropdown box with band 4 as an option instead of the list with the checkboxes, but it disappeared after exiting field test. Is there any way to re-enable the correct LTE bands (without sending the phone in for repair)?

Click to collapse



How did you manage to flash RM-892 > RM-893? 

On the first screenshot, these are bands of RM-892. 
On the second screenshot, these are bands of RM-893.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/E-UTRA#Frequency_bands_and_channel_bandwidths
http://www.gsmarena.com/nokia_lumia_925-5451.php

I do not see too much solution. Try different combinations. 
Also try to make a hard reset/re-flash the Hardware Product Code.


----------



## DilanChd (Jul 11, 2014)

josephschizo said:


> my wifi and Bluetooth not turning on after flashing...any way to correct that???

Click to collapse



Still not working? 
Try a hard reset if still does not work (note deletes all personal data).


----------



## distilledoreo (Jul 11, 2014)

anaheiim said:


> How did you manage to flash RM-892 > RM-893?
> 
> On the first screenshot, these are bands of RM-892.
> On the second screenshot, these are bands of RM-893.
> ...

Click to collapse



I changed the name of the folder the downloaded rom was in from RM-892 to RM-893 and it found the rom and flashed it normally (although it had a warning pop up). Both screenshots are from the current rom (where T-Mobile LTE bands are disabled). The second screenshot is just a glitch and when I kept that screen open I had no service in a LTE area.


----------



## stvince71 (Jul 11, 2014)

distilledoreo said:


> I changed the name of the folder the downloaded rom was in from RM-892 to RM-893 and it found the rom and flashed it normally (although it had a warning pop up). Both screenshots are from the current rom (where T-Mobile LTE bands are disabled). The second screenshot is just a glitch and when I kept that screen open I had no service in a LTE area.

Click to collapse



How did you get it to pass the ffu check? I can't see how just renaming the folder would allow the flash to happen. You're still using the wrong files for the phone. If that would be all it would take to change the ROM I'd be surprised. Did you edit the vpl also?


----------



## josephschizo (Jul 11, 2014)

done all kinds of reset, it works only when cooled down in a fridge..that too aybe half an hour. a trick used for iPhone 4s as per youtube??
any idea what is the reason , and the permanent cure???


----------



## DilanChd (Jul 11, 2014)

distilledoreo said:


> I changed the name of the folder the downloaded rom was in from RM-892 to RM-893 and it found the rom and flashed it normally (although it had a warning pop up). Both screenshots are from the current rom (where T-Mobile LTE bands are disabled). The second screenshot is just a glitch and when I kept that screen open I had no service in a LTE area.

Click to collapse



And the T-Mobile ROM is found in any folder (RM-893 or RM-892)? 

You have try to re-flash the Hardware Product Code with softwares such as Nokia Software Recovery Tool?


----------



## stvince71 (Jul 11, 2014)

distilledoreo said:


> I changed the name of the folder the downloaded rom was in from RM-892 to RM-893 and it found the rom and flashed it normally (although it had a warning pop up). Both screenshots are from the current rom (where T-Mobile LTE bands are disabled). The second screenshot is just a glitch and when I kept that screen open I had no service in a LTE area.

Click to collapse



What program did you use to flash your phone from the 892 to 893 just by changing the name of the ROM's folder?


----------



## plantroon (Jul 11, 2014)

*Lumia 820 EURO1 DEVELOPER DEVICE*

I want to flash the following ROM: RM-825 VAR EURO1 DEVELOPER DEVICE
But what is the purpose of this so-called developer ROM ? I am willing to develop apps for Windows / Windows Phone in the future.
Basicaly I am looking for the most generic / vanilla ROM for my RM-825 Lumia 820. It came from Hong Kong so it contains some chinese keyboard but I want a different ROM for sure. Also, the Hong Kong does not appear to offer 8.1 update. Am I right if I say that the developer ROM gives me the most up to date Windows Phone and that I loose the so-called device specific updates (what are they?) ?

One more question: Would any north american (RM-824) ROM work on this RM-825 device ? I don't want to risk a single thing so I think twice before flashing anything.


----------



## DilanChd (Jul 11, 2014)

plantroon said:


> I want to flash the following ROM: RM-825 VAR EURO1 DEVELOPER DEVICE
> But what is the purpose of this so-called developer ROM ? I am willing to develop apps for Windows / Windows Phone in the future.
> Basicaly I am looking for the most generic / vanilla ROM for my RM-825 Lumia 820. It came from Hong Kong so it contains some chinese keyboard but I want a different ROM for sure. Also, the Hong Kong does not appear to offer 8.1 update. Am I right if I say that the developer ROM gives me the most up to date Windows Phone and that I loose the so-called device specific updates (what are they?) ?
> 
> One more question: Would any north american (RM-824) ROM work on this RM-825 device ? I don't want to risk a single thing so I think twice before flashing anything.

Click to collapse



You want to flash this Product Code / ROM, but you do not know why, strange. 
059R4L7 RM-825 VAR EURO1 DEVELOPER DEVICE you bring nothing more... 
At least 95% of Product Code should be updated, 5% will not be updated or will rarely (and the developer variant make part of them as another variante such as global). 

Response to change Product Type, is in the last ten pages (whose the last). 
Basically, if "you're lucky" you will not have error FFU, but some capabilities will be lost as most network bands. 

Take just a Product Code of your country. It is Slovak? 
If this is the case, then take 059R609 RM-825 VAR EU CZ SK CV.


----------



## plantroon (Jul 11, 2014)

anaheiim said:


> You want to flash this Product Code / ROM, but you do not know why, strange.
> 059R4L7 RM-825 VAR EURO1 DEVELOPER DEVICE you bring nothing more...
> At least 95% of Product Code should be updated, 5% will not be updated or will rarely (and the developer variant make part of them as another variante such as global).
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



According to DataPackageManager, the "developer device" ROM has 3051.40000.1347.1002 SW version. That should be Amber, right?
If I take the Slovak one, will I have the option to use English language as my primary? Every software that is in my PC is the US version, my locale is set to US in Windows language options, I simply hate anything that has to do with my country. Nothing is available here, the translations of software are so bad that I don't even understand them most of the time. That's why


----------



## DilanChd (Jul 11, 2014)

plantroon said:


> According to DataPackageManager, the "developer device" ROM has 3051.40000.1347.1002 SW version. That should be Amber, right?
> If I take the Slovak one, will I have the option to use English language as my primary? Every software that is in my PC is the US version, my locale is set to US in Windows language options, I simply hate anything that has to do with my country. Nothing is available here, the translations of software are so bad that I don't even understand them most of the time. That's why

Click to collapse



3051.40000.1347.1002 is Lumia Black, WP8.0 GDR3. After verification, the Product Code developer device are actually updated as much as other Product Code. I mistakenly thought otherwise  

Normally, English is the common language for all ROM. You can try to flash Slovak ROM to confirm?


----------



## plantroon (Jul 11, 2014)

Lol that's way too complicated  Anyways, do you know what is the actual purpose of the developer device ROM ? What do I loose and what I gain when I'm using it ? I'm a power user so the "developer device" just sounds very good to me but I have no idea what it brings with Windows Phone. I'd rather avoid using any country specific OS.
EDIT: Is Windows Phone 8.1 available for Lumia 820 outside US ? I really want to try out coratana myself and I really don't understand this Amber/Black/Cyan naming scheme


----------



## vimukthi (Jul 12, 2014)

pls tell me is this working,,to at&t lumia 1020?
if so whats the best product code?


----------



## 4870001837 (Jul 12, 2014)

hello everyone
I have bought a lumia 820 that is for at&t and its unlocked.
I have some issue with it and I want to flash it with a country variant ROM.
as you'd maybe know before, the stock ROM is rm-824 and the international ROM is rm-825.
I want to know is it possible to flash to an unbranded CV ROM in rm-824 (which I already found it)?
I tried NCS for this, but I repeatedly get the FFU error, can I use to flash with box ATF? is it danger or not?

keep in mind that I don't want to change RM, just want to change the product code, in same RM-824 ROM. 
thanks for your suggestion


----------



## DilanChd (Jul 13, 2014)

plantroon said:


> Lol that's way too complicated  Anyways, do you know what is the actual purpose of the developer device ROM ? What do I loose and what I gain when I'm using it ? I'm a power user so the "developer device" just sounds very good to me but I have no idea what it brings with Windows Phone. I'd rather avoid using any country specific OS.
> EDIT: Is Windows Phone 8.1 available for Lumia 820 outside US ? I really want to try out coratana myself and I really don't understand this Amber/Black/Cyan naming scheme

Click to collapse



Honestly, I do not know what brings in more developers rom, but I doubt it provides useful stuff like more CAPs, etc.

Try Slovak ROM, so you'll have optimized ROM for your country, while having maybe the English language. 
Or directly an English ROM. 

No matter what choice you make, you can get WP8.1 (now in Preview) or again later by official updates.

Edit : "I really don't understand this Amber/Black/Cyan naming scheme"
See here http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=53852452&postcount=26


----------



## DilanChd (Jul 13, 2014)

vimukthi said:


> pls tell me is this working,,to at&t lumia 1020?
> if so whats the best product code?

Click to collapse



If you have a NL1020 AT&T, and you want to flashed: If you get an FFU error then you can not flashed her (at least currently).


----------



## kramnod (Jul 13, 2014)

@anaheiim

Hi been searching a lot lately to find a Product Code for my 1520 that has a native ##3282 or ##3282# code, tried Austrailan not accesible; Vietnam has one but 4G is not supported by that FW.

Could you please recommend which one has it?

I have read a 1020 flashed France FW and it has it, I wonder if its the same with 1520?

Which one of this should I use? I have a black 1520, I don't want to use a "branded" one from an operator

059V276 RM-937 VAR EURO FR CV BLACK
059V278 RM-937 VAR EURO FR CV RED
059V277 RM-937 VAR EURO FR CV WHITE
059V279 RM-937 VAR EURO FR CV YELLOW
059V2N6 RM-937 VAR EURO FR SFR BLACK SL
059V425 RM-937 VAR EURO FR SFR RED SL

I have 4G here at my house but if I don't lock it like I do with my android phone I loose that connection and reverts back to 3g, please help. Thanks


----------



## DilanChd (Jul 13, 2014)

4870001837 said:


> hello everyone
> I have bought a lumia 820 that is for at&t and its unlocked.
> I have some issue with it and I want to flash it with a country variant ROM.
> as you'd maybe know before, the stock ROM is rm-824 and the international ROM is rm-825.
> ...

Click to collapse



You can try with ATF, it is a good idea, but unfortunately it is quite expensive (so I have not tried)


----------



## DilanChd (Jul 13, 2014)

kramnod said:


> @anaheiim
> 
> Hi been searching a lot lately to find a Product Code for my 1520 that has a native ##3282 or ##3282# code, tried Austrailan not accesible; Vietnam has one but 4G is not supported by that FW.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



NL1520 ROM FR CV does not have it (the color does not matter, so every time try one color). 
NL1520 ROM FR SL seems to me it is available. 

But before flashing, you can dump the ROM to see if the functionality is there.
For dump: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2066903
For check: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2311626


----------



## 4870001837 (Jul 13, 2014)

anaheiim said:


> You can try with ATF, it is a good idea, but unfortunately it is quite expensive (so I have not tried)

Click to collapse



thanks for your respond.
I found somewhere to flash with ATF and it wasn't expensive.
so all of my concern are about the danger, do I have to fear when I don't want to change the RM??
thank


----------



## DilanChd (Jul 13, 2014)

4870001837 said:


> thanks for your respond.
> I found somewhere to flash with ATF and it wasn't expensive.
> so all of my concern are about the danger, do I have to fear when I don't want to change the RM??
> thank

Click to collapse



I think that no (on ATF). On NCS I'm sure.

But before ATF, try http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2713098 (from page #54). 
Maybe will work for you...


----------



## 4870001837 (Jul 13, 2014)

anaheiim said:


> I think that no (on ATF). On NCS I'm sure.
> 
> But before ATF, try http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2713098 (from page #54).
> Maybe will work for you...

Click to collapse



really thanks again, but as you maybe knew, the said topic had only 18 page and I couldn't find the page #54??!!


----------



## DilanChd (Jul 13, 2014)

4870001837 said:


> really thanks again, but as you maybe knew, the said topic had only 18 page and I couldn't find the page #54??!!

Click to collapse



Bad for me, I gave you the wrong link lol 
The correct link is http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=53505164#post53505164


----------



## JohnWins924s (Jul 14, 2014)

I have a nokia 620 that is aio s/l and on amber and Iwould like to flash an unbranded RM846 that I can the get updated to black and 8.1,the problem is I have spent 3 days trying to get ncs to work, searches wont return anything, I get the same replies that many have stated previously in this posting, I have used different versions, uninstalled and reinstalled 3 times,removed winusb drivers ,  I d/l 2 product code from navifirm but Icant get ncs to work for me at all , I've read all of these pages and head will explode soon,  I know there is not a lot of postings here lately but Iwould greatly appreciate some guidance....... Thanks in advance JW


----------



## kramnod (Jul 14, 2014)

@anaheiim

Still no luck with the other france 1520 FW, no ##3282# or ##3282 according to winhex...


----------



## DilanChd (Jul 14, 2014)

kramnod said:


> @anaheiim
> 
> Still no luck with the other france 1520 FW, no ##3282# or ##3282 according to winhex...

Click to collapse



Try maybe with 059V317 RM-937 VAR APAC VN CV BLACK (on winhex before).


----------



## DilanChd (Jul 14, 2014)

JohnWins924s said:


> I have a nokia 620 that is aio s/l and on amber and Iwould like to flash an unbranded RM846 that I can the get updated to black and 8.1,the problem is I have spent 3 days trying to get ncs to work, searches wont return anything, I get the same replies that many have stated previously in this posting, I have used different versions, uninstalled and reinstalled 3 times,removed winusb drivers ,  I d/l 2 product code from navifirm but Icant get ncs to work for me at all , I've read all of these pages and head will explode soon,  I know there is not a lot of postings here lately but Iwould greatly appreciate some guidance....... Thanks in advance JW

Click to collapse



When you say that NCS does not work, what errors you get? Where do you block?


----------



## DilanChd (Jul 14, 2014)

agonzalez1010 said:
			
		

> Hey There,
> 
> Do you happen to know which one is the "naked" version that works for T-Mobile? I'm on DEV 8.1 and am getting pissed on their slow @ss role out.

Click to collapse



What you have as Nokia Lumia?


----------



## agonzalez1010 (Jul 14, 2014)

anaheiim said:


> What you have as Nokia Lumia?

Click to collapse



Apologies. It's a 925 from T-Mobile USA.


----------



## DilanChd (Jul 14, 2014)

agonzalez1010 said:


> Apologies. It's a 925 from T-Mobile USA.

Click to collapse



Try 059T7W8 RM-893 VAR LTA AR CV SKD


----------



## agonzalez1010 (Jul 14, 2014)

anaheiim said:


> Try 059T7W8 RM-893 VAR LTA AR CV SKD

Click to collapse



Thank you sir. I'm going to get this loaded within the hour.


----------



## JohnWins924s (Jul 14, 2014)

anaheiim said:


> When you say that NCS does not work, what errors you get? Where do you block?

Click to collapse



dpm does not return any info,no variant shown ,acts like its searching the says 0 for 0, product support storewill only see original rom and d/l it under recovery, 2 d/l from navfirm are ok,  What do you mean when you asked what do I block?  Thanks for any help in advance  JW

---------- Post added at 07:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:19 PM ----------




JohnWins924s said:


> dpm does not return any info,no variant shown ,acts like its searching the says 0 for 0, product support storewill only see original rom and d/l it under recovery, 2 d/l from navfirm are ok,  What do you mean when you asked what do I block?  Thanks for any help in advance  JW

Click to collapse



I think you asked where do I block? If that means where do I live? WV in USA


----------



## agonzalez1010 (Jul 14, 2014)

agonzalez1010 said:


> Thank you sir. I'm going to get this loaded within the hour.

Click to collapse



Ok. I got around to flashing it. I keep the SIM card out and got it on WiFi and logged on with my MS ID. When I go to Phone Updates no sign of Cyan. Do I need to get the DEV preview of 8.1.and then see if Cyan will pull down?


----------



## DilanChd (Jul 14, 2014)

JohnWins924s said:


> dpm does not return any info,no variant shown ,acts like its searching the says 0 for 0, product support storewill only see original rom and d/l it under recovery, 2 d/l from navfirm are ok,  What do you mean when you asked what do I block?  Thanks for any help in advance  JW
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:19 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



In DPM, what value you wrote in "Product Type"? And in "Product Code"? 

No, by "block" I wanted to say in what steps in the tutorial you had an error. But I got the answer


----------



## DilanChd (Jul 14, 2014)

agonzalez1010 said:


> Ok. I got around to flashing it. I keep the SIM card out and got it on WiFi and logged on with my MS ID. When I go to Phone Updates no sign of Cyan. Do I need to get the DEV preview of 8.1.and then see if Cyan will pull down?

Click to collapse



Preview for Developers (PFD) will deploy only updates Preview of Microsoft (OS part).

You will of course official WP8.1 (although the build is identical to the Preview, but you'll get the others updates from Microsoft) and also Lumia Cyan, but only when they are available to you, not before .


----------



## agonzalez1010 (Jul 15, 2014)

anaheiim said:


> Preview for Developers (PFD) will deploy only updates Preview of Microsoft (OS part).
> 
> I seemed to get Cyan when I tried 059S6R9 RM-892 VAR FI CV GREY. Though I still didn't get LTE, I got 4G which is fine by me. Finally for some reason I'm missing like a month's work of SMS/MMS texts. I'm guessing it didn't backup my stuff to the Cloud correctly. During the Restore I was only offered one from June 2nd. Oh well....
> 
> Thanks for all your help today. Check your Paypal later on..

Click to collapse


----------



## JohnWins924s (Jul 15, 2014)

[ PLEASE HELP WITH 620 GOOD PRODUCT CODE FOR RM846         Thanks for any help in advance  JW

---------- Post added at 07:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:19 PM ----------

[/, COLOR]

I think you asked where do I block? If that means where do I live? WV in USA[/QUOTE]

THings are getting better ,  I was able to get DPM to search and d/l 5 different codes, none worked,all said problem w ffu , each product code I tried would say unavailab le but they d/l fine they just wont flash, I am on aio/cricket with a 620 w amber and I don't know where to look for codes that might work  I have 059s3s3 now.  Any Push in the right direction would be helpful,3days and counting trying to do this,,,


----------



## kramnod (Jul 15, 2014)

anaheiim said:


> Try maybe with 059V317 RM-937 VAR APAC VN CV BLACK (on winhex before).

Click to collapse



ALready tried that, but 4G LTE is disabled, Do you know any other Product code that may have it?

Thanks for the help, btw


----------



## newbie_l5 (Jul 15, 2014)

*The link to "UserGroupsConfiguration.cfg" is not working*

The link to "UserGroupsConfiguration.cfg" is not working...please do something.....
i have a nokia lumia 625 ORANGE ROMANIA....how to unbrand it in order to work on all the mobile cariers...please answer me...i don't want to ruin my device


----------



## DilanChd (Jul 15, 2014)

agonzalez1010 said:


> I seemed to get Cyan when I tried 059S6R9 RM-892 VAR FI CV GREY. Though I still didn't get LTE, I got 4G which is fine by me. Finally for some reason I'm missing like a month's work of SMS/MMS texts. I'm guessing it didn't backup my stuff to the Cloud correctly. During the Restore I was only offered one from June 2nd. Oh well....

Click to collapse



Check your PM


----------



## DilanChd (Jul 15, 2014)

JohnWins924s said:


> Things are getting better, I was able to get DPM to search and download 5 different codes, none worked, all said problem w ffu, each product code I tried would say unavailable but they download fine they just wont flash, I am on aio/cricket with a 620 w amber and I don't know where to look for codes that might work  I have 059s3s3 now.  Any Push in the right direction would be helpful, 3 days and counting trying to do this.

Click to collapse



What Product Code have you tried?


----------



## DilanChd (Jul 15, 2014)

kramnod said:


> ALready tried that, but 4G LTE is disabled, Do you know any other Product code that may have it?
> 
> Thanks for the help, btw

Click to collapse



If I find one with this feature, I'll let you know. 
But in the meantime, download and different Product Code check with winhex.


----------



## DilanChd (Jul 15, 2014)

newbie_l5 said:


> The link to "UserGroupsConfiguration.cfg" is not working...please do something.....
> i have a nokia lumia 625 ORANGE ROMANIA....how to unbrand it in order to work on all the mobile cariers...please answer me...i don't want to ruin my device

Click to collapse



The link works fine. Just click "DOWNLOAD". 

Thank you for not mentioning the post #1, which is still quite long, it reduces readability on this page.


----------



## JohnWins924s (Jul 15, 2014)

anaheiim said:


> What Product Code have you tried?

Click to collapse



All is well now,tried product code from small online search that showed an active code,so I d/l it and it went through fine and I now have Black instead of amber, I only have 3g now as I had 4g before. Only one issue I can find is that Internet Explorer won't open,   I  want to thank you for all 70 pages of posts,I perservered for 3 days of reading posts and never giving up and finally accomplish the objective!!! THANKS VERY MUCH FOR ALL THE HELP AND TIME YOU GIVE TO EVERYONE ..JW


----------



## newbie_l5 (Jul 15, 2014)

*What happens if ?*

If I flash the VODAFONE ROMANIA ROM, would I be able to use the Vodafone Sim ?
At this moment I have ORANGE ROMANIA ROM.
I tried to install the Vodafone Ro ROM but i doesn't work.
I connected the usb cable into the pc port, then i turned off the phone, then I connected the phone to the PC and then i pressed the volume down and power button at the same time...then the orange logo appeared and then a BIG nokia logo that hasn't appeared on phone boot up...but after 3 minutes the phone rebooted with the same rom...while the nokia care suite was still flashing the firmware (it was still o per cent)
WHAT I DID WRONG? I'm AFRAID TO DO IT AGAIN > I DON'T WANT TO BROKE MY PHONE


please hep me


----------



## DilanChd (Jul 15, 2014)

*@newbie_l5

I asked you to remove your quotes that are very long. 
As long as you do not do it, I no help you no. 

Remove the quotes from your posts (post #697 and post #703) and once done I will help you, but not before.

-------

EDIT: Problem "solved", thanks to vanessaem.*


----------



## vanessaem (Jul 15, 2014)

Hello everyone,

Please either use the hide tags or post a message without quoting the whole OP.

Thank you.


----------



## DilanChd (Jul 16, 2014)

newbie_l5 said:


> If I flash the VODAFONE ROMANIA ROM, would I be able to use the Vodafone Sim ?
> At this moment I have ORANGE ROMANIA ROM.
> I tried to install the Vodafone Ro ROM but i doesn't work.
> I connected the usb cable into the pc port, then i turned off the phone, then I connected the phone to the PC and then i pressed the volume down and power button at the same time...then the orange logo appeared and then a BIG nokia logo that hasn't appeared on phone boot up...but after 3 minutes the phone rebooted with the same rom...while the nokia care suite was still flashing the firmware (it was still o per cent)
> ...

Click to collapse



Flash ROM Nokia not simlock and not desimlock devices. 
If you want to desimlock, please call your service provider or a service that specializes in desimlockage. 

After (or before) that you did desimlock, you can flash the following ROM:
059T442 RM-941 VAR EURO RO VODAFONE

"then the orange logo appeared and then a BIG nokia logo that hasn't appeared on phone boot up...but after 3 minutes the phone rebooted with the same rom...while the nokia care suite was still flashing the firmware (it was still o per cent)"
So it was not flashed? Product Support Tool showed an error (FFU error maybe)?


----------



## 4870001837 (Jul 16, 2014)

anaheiim said:


> Bad for me, I gave you the wrong link lol
> The correct link is http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=53505164#post53505164

Click to collapse



hi again
I tried to use those dll file and flash to another rm-824 :
when I didn't put the plugin and just use the variantpackage ...20, I get ffu error
when I put both of them, I got another error I cant remember, but it had something like ID or ...

can u help me again? thanks


----------



## jsm7777 (Jul 16, 2014)

So I have search and read a few pages, but I'm still not certain, so here is my question.

I have a 520, it is from telus (Canada), I see RM-915 on the phone.

I just want to unbrand it, which firmware should I flash it with?

Thanks!


----------



## ddaflorez (Jul 17, 2014)

Some help here pls, about the cyan update released by Microsoft a couple of days ago. My L1520 is unlocked and running the preview, do i have to downgrade to wp8.0 ? If so, wich firm is adviced ? Región ? 

Sent from my RM-937_eu_turkey_207 using Tapatalk


----------



## awf200 (Jul 17, 2014)

*Need Firmware 1030.6407.1308.1002*



gatolt said:


> Thank you anaheiim - installed NaviFirm+ , donated 3 Euro and managed to download Original firmware 1030.6407.1308.1002. Copied downloaded files to C:/ProgramData/Nokia/Packages/Products/RM-846 (to reveal hidden ProgramData folder on Vista or Win7 hold Alt key for few seconds- it brings Menu Bar, then Tools- Folder Options-Show hidden Files) and then flashed with Product Support Tool For Store 5.0 following instructions on first page.
> Connected replacement touch screen to Nokia Lumia 620 and it works like a charm.
> You're a star!

Click to collapse





anaheiim said:


> To download the downgrade ROM, do not use Data Package Manager, use NaviFirm + (paid account), mrcrab.net, etc...

Click to collapse



Followed the instructions, but cannot find 1030.6407.1308.1002 firmware. It is no longer available through NaviFirm+ as that links to Nokia Servers and it is no longer available on the Nokia servers. Does anyone have a another location I can download this from or have a copy they can send me?


----------



## ddaflorez (Jul 18, 2014)

Doe s anybody know what is the meaning of the last numbers in the firmware ? I mean, xxxx.xxxx.xxxx.x001/002/003 ? I downloaded diferent firmwares for my l1520 and those last numbers are different but its supposed all are Windows 8 

Sent from my RM-937_eu_france_219 using Tapatalk


----------



## DilanChd (Jul 18, 2014)

4870001837 said:


> hi again
> I tried to use those dll file and flash to another rm-824 :
> when I didn't put the plugin and just use the variantpackage ...20, I get ffu error
> when I put both of them, I got another error I cant remember, but it had something like ID or ...
> ...

Click to collapse



This means that even with the custom assembly, it does not work (like 95% of those who try). Can do nothing currently.


----------



## DilanChd (Jul 18, 2014)

jsm7777 said:


> So I have search and read a few pages, but I'm still not certain, so here is my question.
> 
> I have a 520, it is from telus (Canada), I see RM-915 on the phone.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Try with this http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=53505164#post53505164 (but again, it is very likely that it does not work for you, getting the error FFU).


----------



## DilanChd (Jul 18, 2014)

ddaflorez said:


> Some help here pls, about the cyan update released by Microsoft a couple of days ago. My L1520 is unlocked and running the preview, do i have to downgrade to wp8.0 ? If so, wich firm is adviced ? Región ?
> 
> Sent from my RM-937_eu_turkey_207 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Yes, for downgrade, use the module "Multi Software Updater" of Nokia Care Suite.
Or my answer to your other question http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=54237911#post54237911


----------



## DilanChd (Jul 18, 2014)

awf200 said:


> Followed the instructions, but cannot find 1030.6407.1308.1002 firmware. It is no longer available through NaviFirm+ as that links to Nokia Servers and it is no longer available on the Nokia servers. Does anyone have a another location I can download this from or have a copy they can send me?

Click to collapse



For which Product Code?


----------



## DilanChd (Jul 18, 2014)

ddaflorez said:


> Doe s anybody know what is the meaning of the last numbers in the firmware ? I mean, xxxx.xxxx.xxxx.x001/002/003 ? I downloaded diferent firmwares for my l1520 and those last numbers are different but its supposed all are Windows 8
> 
> Sent from my RM-937_eu_france_219 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



It's designations for different variants. Some versions are only for some variantes, and others versions are for most variantes.


----------



## awf200 (Jul 18, 2014)

anaheiim said:


> For which Product Code?

Click to collapse



Thank you for the prompt reply


Type RM-846
Code 059R4G7

I can find the Amber and Black updates but not the original firmware


----------



## DilanChd (Jul 18, 2014)

awf200 said:


> Thank you for the prompt reply
> 
> 
> Type RM-846
> ...

Click to collapse



For 059R4G7 RM-846 VAR EU EURO1 GB CV, version is less recent available is 3046.0000.1329.2004 
All other lower versions of this Product Code summers have deleted Nokia servers.


----------



## kramnod (Jul 19, 2014)

The Vietnam FW has LTE disabled, if I flashed it and upgraded to 8.1 Developers; will the LTE be unlocked?


----------



## ceesheim (Jul 19, 2014)

kramnod said:


> The Vietnam FW has LTE disabled, if I flashed it and upgraded to 8.1 Developers; will the LTE be unlocked?

Click to collapse



no that will not enable LTE, LTE will only be enabled by OEM Firmware (like qcom/Nokia) so you Need to Flash a Rom where its enabled.


----------



## JustNoLimit (Jul 19, 2014)

thank you very much i dont know what can i say  if i have money i donate you but dont have


----------



## DilanChd (Jul 19, 2014)

JustNoLimit said:


> thank you very much i dont know what can i say  if i have money i donate you but dont have

Click to collapse



Lol do not worry


----------



## stevetrick (Jul 19, 2014)

Hi,
I just updated NCS using the link on page one of this thread, and including the UserGroupsConfiguration file. Now I get an error code when trying to open the Product Support Tool. Sorry if this has been addressed already, but is there a different UserGroups file I should be using to get it successfully activated? I already rolled back to an earlier version of NCS for now and seems to run okay. 
Thanks,
Steve

PS. Sorry in advance, this is my first post on this site and not sure if my message follows proper etiquette. Donation will follow shortly.


----------



## TheIronMaiden (Jul 19, 2014)

Tried restoring the us att ROM over my current rogers ROM on my 920, but got the error 0x80131500 when trying to flash it


----------



## neJANIS (Jul 20, 2014)

Whenever I try to turn on recovery (or whatever it is called) mode it doesn't work - phone just turns on. Hard reset doesn't work either. And this happened I restored my software to WP 8.0 this morning with Nokia Software Recovery Tool. Any ideas?


----------



## kramnod (Jul 21, 2014)

@anaheiim

Any news on a 1520 ROM that has LTE enabled that has the ##3282#?

TIA!


----------



## andyqkw (Jul 21, 2014)

Not sure if I'm doing anything wrong, downloaded the *059W0R2 VAR APAC SG CV WHITE* ROM for my Lumia 930, re-flash the ROM as per the instructions listed on page 1.

Strangely, at the end of the process, I'm getting SingTel carried branded version instead of Country Variant version. Re-flash the ROM again numerous times and getting same results.

Any pro here have tried flashing that ROM before or have any advise to offer?


----------



## Xaxxus (Jul 21, 2014)

Does this process still work? I thought nokia shut down access to the ROMs last year.

Reason I ask is because i just ordered a lumia 1520 and would like to swap from the rm-937 to the rm-938 ROM.


----------



## Kabeesh (Jul 21, 2014)

*Awesome!!!!!!!*

Flashed successfully my Nokia Lumia 1020 Yellow Arab Emirates variant..  

RM-875..


Followed everything in the tutorial and faced no errors so far.. Superb guide to flash lumia.... Thanks...


----------



## DilanChd (Jul 21, 2014)

stevetrick said:


> Hi,
> I just updated NCS using the link on page one of this thread, and including the UserGroupsConfiguration file. Now I get an error code when trying to open the Product Support Tool. Sorry if this has been addressed already, but is there a different UserGroups file I should be using to get it successfully activated? I already rolled back to an earlier version of NCS for now and seems to run okay.
> Thanks,
> Steve
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi, 

The CFG file is not the cause.
What is the error when opening PST?


----------



## DilanChd (Jul 21, 2014)

hawkeye29 said:


> Tried restoring the us att ROM over my current rogers ROM on my 920, but got the error 0x80131500 when trying to flash it

Click to collapse



Try with Nokia Software Recovery Tool for re-flash the Hardware Product Code.


----------



## DilanChd (Jul 21, 2014)

neJANIS said:


> Whenever I try to turn on recovery (or whatever it is called) mode it doesn't work - phone just turns on. Hard reset doesn't work either. And this happened I restored my software to WP 8.0 this morning with Nokia Software Recovery Tool. Any ideas?

Click to collapse



What error is displayed in Product Support Tool? 
Did you correctly follow the tutorial (stay in "No connection" mode, etc)?


----------



## stevetrick (Jul 21, 2014)

anaheiim said:


> Hi,
> 
> The CFG file is not the cause.
> What is the error when opening PST?

Click to collapse




Retrieving the COM class factory for component with CLSID {6BCF7DCA-7B86-453E-BC72-724E0E656B95} failed due to the following error: 80040154 Class not registered (Exception from HRESULT: 0x80040154 (REGDB_E_CLASSNOTREG)).

I updated using both files from page 1 of this thread. Previous versions worked without a hitch.


----------



## DilanChd (Jul 21, 2014)

kramnod said:


> @anaheiim
> 
> Any news on a 1520 ROM that has LTE enabled that has the ##3282#?
> 
> TIA!

Click to collapse



No.
Have you dumped some ROM?


----------



## DilanChd (Jul 21, 2014)

andyqkw said:


> Not sure if I'm doing anything wrong, downloaded the *059W0R2 VAR APAC SG CV WHITE* ROM for my Lumia 930, re-flash the ROM as per the instructions listed on page 1.
> 
> Strangely, at the end of the process, I'm getting SingTel carried branded version instead of Country Variant version. Re-flash the ROM again numerous times and getting same results.
> 
> Any pro here have tried flashing that ROM before or have any advise to offer?

Click to collapse



What is your Hardware Product Code?
And in settings > other+info, what is the value of Operator Name and of Manufacturer Name?
You are sure to have downloaded SG CV?


----------



## DilanChd (Jul 21, 2014)

Xaxxus said:


> Does this process still work? I thought nokia shut down access to the ROMs last year.
> 
> Reason I ask is because i just ordered a lumia 1520 and would like to swap from the rm-937 to the rm-938 ROM.

Click to collapse



It still works, the 74 pages of this thread evidenced 

By con, change your Product Type = You normally get an error at the FFU file.


----------



## DilanChd (Jul 21, 2014)

stevetrick said:


> Retrieving the COM class factory for component with CLSID {6BCF7DCA-7B86-453E-BC72-724E0E656B95} failed due to the following error: 80040154 Class not registered (Exception from HRESULT: 0x80040154 (REGDB_E_CLASSNOTREG)).
> 
> I updated using both files from page 1 of this thread. Previous versions worked without a hitch.

Click to collapse



Ok, I got this error during my first use of Nokia Care Suite, last year. I simply used another PC and it worked.


----------



## stevetrick (Jul 21, 2014)

anaheiim said:


> Ok, I got this error during my first use of Nokia Care Suite, last year. I simply used another PC and it worked.

Click to collapse



Thanks for following up with me. Perhaps I will give it a try on my other laptop to see if I get different results.


----------



## Xaxxus (Jul 21, 2014)

anaheiim said:


> It still works, the 74 pages of this thread evidenced
> 
> By con, change your Product Type = You normally get an error at the FFU file.

Click to collapse



Sweet. 

You wouldn't happen to know if flashing to the aws compatible rom would activate the band 4 frequency on the phone would you? Do they all have the same hardware? Or do they each have a different antenna?

I was reading somewhere that aws is only blocked via the software.


----------



## TheIronMaiden (Jul 22, 2014)

anaheiim said:


> Try with Nokia Software Recovery Tool for re-flash the Hardware Product Code.

Click to collapse







ive tried this, and no can do....except that I didn't take the sim card out, would that make a difference?



0xFA001304: Platform ID check fails. Reason(s): The FFU file is not meant for this product. The platform ID of image does not match with platform ID of the device.



Nokia.CareSuite.PlugIns.MurzimRecovery.RecoveryDialog.MurzimProgrammingException: 0xFA001304: Platform ID check fails. Reason(s): The FFU file is not meant for this product. The platform ID of image does not match with platform ID of the device.



   at Nokia.CareSuite.PlugIns.MurzimRecovery.RecoveryDialog.RecoveryDialogModel.Flash()

   at Nokia.CareSuite.PlugIns.MurzimRecovery.RecoveryDialog.RecoveryDialogModel.<HandleDownloadVariantPackageCompleted>b__8(Object state)



I've also received this error when using the nokia care suite.


----------



## ddaflorez (Jul 22, 2014)

May be this is off topic but. Holy Jesus Cyan is here at least for L1520 CV Finland 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my RM-937_eu_finland_202 using Tapatalk


----------



## HTC-Gunge (Jul 22, 2014)

Had a report its here for CV UK also. I'm just downgrading from Developer Preview as been told you cant upgrade directly from there. Will report back shortly. 

Is there any way to work out / get the new product code for this Cyan firmware?

Cheers


Update - Yep can confirm I couldn't upgrade when I had developer preview but when I downgraded I then was able to update to Cyan!


----------



## rrcampos89 (Jul 22, 2014)

did anyone already try to flash a Lumia rom in the Ativ S?


----------



## DilanChd (Jul 22, 2014)

hawkeye29 said:


> ive tried this, and no can do....except that I didn't take the sim card out, would that make a difference?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



SIM card does not matter.
Try this method of page #54.


----------



## DilanChd (Jul 22, 2014)

@ddaflorez

Yes on FI CV (Finland), IN CV (India), GB CV (GB).
Currently.


----------



## DilanChd (Jul 22, 2014)

rrcampos89 said:


> did anyone already try to flash a Lumia rom in the Ativ S?

Click to collapse



Lol. Impossible.


----------



## TheIronMaiden (Jul 22, 2014)

compu829 said:


> @GoodDayToDie @anaheiim @chrismarts
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse









I've tried this, and since im not sure what to put in that file, I may just pass, or if someone can show me how to set it to a 920 US ATT variant, then I'd appreciate it. Always enjoyed learning new things


----------



## richardb85 (Jul 24, 2014)

HTC-Gunge said:


> Had a report its here for CV UK also. I'm just downgrading from Developer Preview as been told you cant upgrade directly from there. Will report back shortly.
> 
> Is there any way to work out / get the new product code for this Cyan firmware?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What error code did you get when you tried to update before you downgraded from 8.1?  I was wondering if I had the same issue.


----------



## HTC-Gunge (Jul 24, 2014)

richardb85 said:


> What error code did you get when you tried to update before you downgraded from 8.1?  I was wondering if I had the same issue.

Click to collapse



I didn't get any error there was just no update available when checking for updates. As soon as I had downgraded then I got an update to prepare for 8.1 and then I got the Cyan 8.1 update.


----------



## mirshahed16 (Jul 24, 2014)

*First in 2014*

Hi everybody how are you.


----------



## DilanChd (Jul 25, 2014)

mirshahed16 said:


> Hi everybody how are you.

Click to collapse



Why your post?


----------



## DilanChd (Jul 25, 2014)

HTC-Gunge said:


> Had a report its here for CV UK also. I'm just downgrading from Developer Preview as been told you cant upgrade directly from there. Will report back shortly.
> 
> Is there any way to work out / get the new product code for this Cyan firmware?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You flash the good Product Code for you, that is to say GB CV?


----------



## jusD (Jul 25, 2014)

*Global ROM for 920*

Which ROM is the global unbranded for 920 RM-821 ???

Cant figure this out !


----------



## HTC-Gunge (Jul 25, 2014)

anaheiim said:


> You flash the good Product Code for you, that is to say GB CV?

Click to collapse



Yes I flashed 059V337 - RM-937 VAR EURO GB CV BLACK

After install I then got an update to prepare for 8.1 and then got the 8.1 Cyan update.

Was just wondering if I could get the new product code from my device so other could download it in the tool, or is it not that simple?


----------



## DilanChd (Jul 25, 2014)

HTC-Gunge said:


> Yes I flashed 059V337 - RM-937 VAR EURO GB CV BLACK
> 
> After install I then got an update to prepare for 8.1 and then got the 8.1 Cyan update.
> 
> Was just wondering if I could get the new product code from my device so other could download it in the tool, or is it not that simple?

Click to collapse



On NL1520 with GB CV, FI CV, IN CV have official WP8.1/Lumia Cyan.


----------



## DilanChd (Jul 25, 2014)

jusD said:


> Which ROM is the global unbranded for 920 RM-821 ???
> 
> Cant figure this out !

Click to collapse



Take this (in function of your colour):
059Q9P4 RM-821 VAR APAC AU CV BLACK
059Q9X5 RM-821 VAR APAC AU CV GREY
059Q9P1 RM-821 VAR AU CV RED
059Q9P3 RM-821 VAR AU CV WHITE
059Q9N8 RM-821 VAR AU CV YELLOW
059R8K0 RM-821 VAR AUSTRALIA AU CV CYAN


----------



## DilanChd (Jul 25, 2014)

richardb85 said:


> What error code did you get when you tried to update before you downgraded from 8.1?  I was wondering if I had the same issue.

Click to collapse



There is no error, it's just that Microsoft has temporarily suspended the updates to devices in Preview, and these people have no updates, hence the fact of downgrade.


----------



## matias041198 (Jul 25, 2014)

*Help Flashing 1520*

Can anyone please tell what im doing wrong? I've been trying to flash my 1520 to get the Finnish firmware, as Nokia is from finlad, gues who will get updates first, and becuase they already have the Cyan Update. I have the Hong Kong firmware.

This is what happens, everytime I try to flash with the Nokia Care Suite, it keeps saying that it didn't find the phone and to hold down volume down and power buttoms, my question is, i have already tried holding volume down and even tried with volume up, with volume down i get an exclamation sign, i've read that the exclamation sign is when you want to reset the phone, and with volume up i get a lighting and a gearing, i've tried with both and nothing. I've tried exactly what says in this tutorial.

Can anyone please help me get the cyan update :crying:

Thanks (Sorry for bad english)


----------



## DilanChd (Jul 25, 2014)

matias041198 said:


> Can anyone please tell what im doing wrong? I've been trying to flash my 1520 to get the Finnish firmware, as Nokia is from finlad, gues who will get updates first, and becuase they already have the Cyan Update.

Click to collapse



It is not true! This is not because Nokia is Finnish, that the people of Finland receive the updates first.



matias041198 said:


> I have the Hong Kong firmware.
> 
> This is what happens, everytime I try to flash with the Nokia Care Suite, it keeps saying that it didn't find the phone and to hold down volume down and power buttoms, my question is, i have already tried holding volume down and even tried with volume up, with volume down i get an exclamation sign, i've read that the exclamation sign is when you want to reset the phone, and with volume up i get a lighting and a gearing, i've tried with both and nothing. I've tried exactly what says in this tutorial.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Are you french?


----------



## matias041198 (Jul 26, 2014)

anaheiim said:


> It is not true! This is not because Nokia is Finnish, that the people of Finland receive the updates first.

Click to collapse



I know i just want to have a "purer" phone.



anaheiim said:


> Are you french?

Click to collapse



Not even close, nice try


----------



## laki007 (Jul 26, 2014)

*Loading lumia 930 rom onto the lumia icon*



compu829 said:


> @GoodDayToDie @anaheiim @chrismarts
> 
> Attached is a modified dll I created that will bypass that pesky  message.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




I replaced files: 
 - Nokia.CareSuite.PlugIns.MurzimRecovery.dll
 - Nokia.Packages.VariantPackage.DataPackage20.dll
 and when I try that my only option for Programming is "Refurbish" because "Recovery" is grayed out.
 I'm trying to flash my RM-927 - Lumia ICON to RM-1045 - Lumia 930 - (Loading Lumia 930 rom onto the Lumia Icon)


----------



## DilanChd (Jul 26, 2014)

matias041198 said:


> I know i just want to have a "purer" phone.
> Not even close, nice try

Click to collapse



I ask you this, because you have a username a little French. 
I'll advise to flash a ROM of your country, because you will also WP8.1/Lumia Cyan on this ROM whatsoever. 
After if you really want to not wait and get WP8.1/Lumia now, you can actually flash FI CV (or CV GB, or again IN CV). 

When connecting the phone to the PC, try this: 
- Turn off your Nokia. 
- Connect your Nokia to PC (without pressing any buttons). 
- When the "Nokia" logo appears on your phone, click "Retry" in Product Support Tool.


----------



## DilanChd (Jul 26, 2014)

laki007 said:


> I replaced files:
> - Nokia.CareSuite.PlugIns.MurzimRecovery.dll
> - Nokia.Packages.VariantPackage.DataPackage20.dll
> and when I try that my only option for Programming is "Refurbish" because "Recovery" is grayed out.
> I'm trying to flash my RM-927 - Lumia ICON to RM-1045 - Lumia 930 - (Loading Lumia 930 rom onto the Lumia Icon)

Click to collapse



I really think you can not flash a rom of 930 on Icon.


----------



## mathewderric (Jul 26, 2014)

*i am having problem with lumia 520*

i am having problem with phone...flashing done succefully on rm 914 indinan nokia lumia 520...but after flashing i see double image or lik shadow in scree
for eg if nokia welcome screen is first seen then after that i see menu..when i move to number dial pad i can see the image shadow of nokia written as it apperas in logo screen as shadow and also i see color problems in shadow n al i am nnot facing any problem with image or video inside but only in this black and white shadow some tymes anoying could any one say some way to fix.....i dont think hardware failure like display works best in other images and video..only system graphhics .i tried installing it many times but it shows again same


----------



## matias041198 (Jul 26, 2014)

*17077*



anaheiim said:


> I ask you this, because you have a username a little French.

Click to collapse



No, I'm not, I've seen you are (gues who was stalking) 



anaheiim said:


> I'll advise to flash a ROM of your country, because you will also WP8.1/Lumia Cyan on this ROM whatsoever.
> After if you really want to not wait and get WP8.1/Lumia now, you can actually flash FI CV (or CV GB, or again IN CV).

Click to collapse



There isn't any ROM of my country  



anaheiim said:


> When connecting the phone to the PC, try this:
> - Turn off your Nokia.
> - Connect your Nokia to PC (without pressing any buttons).
> - When the "Nokia" logo appears on your phone, click "Retry" in Product Support Tool.

Click to collapse



I when I click on retry exactly when the Nokia logo appears it shows me this error


```
DTL Connection: Could not connect to media. DTL Back-End error code = 0x8400A403. DTL Back-End: Driver initialization failed. DCM status code = 0x84004415, Common USB DCM: No device found from the target USB port, last error code = 0x80100010. .
Exception:
System.Runtime.InteropServices.COMException (0x8400AC35): DTL Connection: Could not connect to media. DTL Back-End error code = 0x8400A403. DTL Back-End: Driver initialization failed. DCM status code = 0x84004415, Common USB DCM: No device found from the target USB port, last error code = 0x80100010. .
   at FuseLib.DtlConnectionClass.ConnectToMedia()
   at Nokia.CareSuite.PlugIns.MurzimRecovery.RecoveryConnectionManager..ctor(FuseLoader fuseLoader, IConnection connection, UserInteractionDelegate userInteractionDelegate)
   at Nokia.CareSuite.PlugIns.MurzimRecovery.RecoveryConnectionManager..ctor(IConnection connection, UserInteractionDelegate userInteractionDelegate)
   at Nokia.CareSuite.PlugIns.MurzimRecovery.RecoveryDialog.RecoveryDialogModel.Flash()
   at Nokia.CareSuite.PlugIns.MurzimRecovery.RecoveryDialog.RecoveryDialogModel.<HandleDownloadVariantPackageCompleted>b__b(Object state)
```

What can I do?


----------



## XwpisONOMA (Jul 26, 2014)

Hi there, many thanks to Anaheiim for the original and follow up work, as well as to all of you who are constantly contributing.

I want to reflash my Lumia 820 with something better than I bought it with.

I live in the USA but purchased in May 2013 during a business trip to Europe, specifically Greece. It is a branded phone by one of the local carriers e.g. COSMOTE, it boots with an ugly green screen I do not understand and then well it basically works, (it worked for me for over a year so far) but with some annoyances:

It had to be switched from Greek to English language of course, some features with my T-Mobile plan do not work (i.e. group text) or work erratically, (e.g. it gets stuck on WiFi hotspots), also it did not receive the 8.1 update, if the signal is weak or very-very low, it will display a "no service" message and refuse to connect back or it will be extremely slow (up to 5 mins) to re-associate with T-Mobile service once inside the coverage area and sometimes only a reboot will fix that. I also have no coverage inside my house, admittedly I live in a problem area but with my older phones I did have at least .."half" a line in the signal strength indicator, and I could make/receive calls. This Lumia is hopeless, I have to go out of the house by the curb to do that!

In general it has been working slower and slower and with many annoyances, plus battery life has been getting progressively worst and worst, sometimes I can barely go through one work day, without recharging ...twice!!! I have disabled all the known services, etc that are know to "eat up" battery, and Lumias are not exactly known for being great in that department.

So I think, before I sell it or just throw it away, I might try one last thing, like reflashing with an unbranded ROM.

So I've read the tutorial and I'm confident I can do this but before I try it, some questions crop up, sorry, I'll try to be short:

1. I live in the US and have T-Mo as carrier, should n't I use something along these lines or it's better to use an unbranded Greek ROM, I'm afraid I'd have similar problems.

2. I am posting a picture with info from my phone "About" screen, anyone can look at it and tell me if they see anything that should stop me from reflashing.

3. What would be a good compromise while choosing which ROM to use? Any ideas, anyone who's done something similar and worked? (e.g. phone from overseas, used in the US with different ROM).

Thank you all so very much, I really appreciate your time and your feedback!


----------



## parrotslovingeachother (Jul 27, 2014)

*bad retry*

In the morning I successfully flashed my 520 rm914 with the most recent rom for euro GB var 914 using the exact steps as described in the tutorial. Some time later, I wanted to try the 914 var light swap eng global, so I downloaded it. I can't get it to flash. I also experience that when I hold volume down and power, the phone just presents the turn of? screen and doesnt actually reset. It's only after I release the buttons that a vibration happens. I have tried flashin with the lighning bolt, I have restarted everything, I made no changes to my computer besides reinstalling nokia software. I get the error that just says unable to send message.


----------



## DilanChd (Jul 27, 2014)

mathewderric said:


> i am having problem with phone...flashing done succefully on rm 914 indinan nokia lumia 520...but after flashing i see double image or lik shadow in scree
> for eg if nokia welcome screen is first seen then after that i see menu..when i move to number dial pad i can see the image shadow of nokia written as it apperas in logo screen as shadow and also i see color problems in shadow n al i am nnot facing any problem with image or video inside but only in this black and white shadow some tymes anoying could any one say some way to fix.....i dont think hardware failure like display works best in other images and video..only system graphhics .i tried installing it many times but it shows again same

Click to collapse



I did not really understand the problem of shadows, nokia logo, etc.. 
Can you make screenshots of different problems, please?


----------



## DilanChd (Jul 27, 2014)

matias041198 said:


> I when I click on retry exactly when the Nokia logo appears it shows me this error
> 
> 
> ```
> ...

Click to collapse



Your Nokia is it enough charge (battery)?


----------



## DilanChd (Jul 27, 2014)

parrotslovingeachother said:


> In the morning I successfully flashed my 520 rm914 with the most recent rom for euro GB var 914 using the exact steps as described in the tutorial. Some time later, I wanted to try the 914 var light swap eng global, so I downloaded it. I can't get it to flash. I also experience that when I hold volume down and power, the phone just presents the turn of? screen and doesnt actually reset. It's only after I release the buttons that a vibration happens. I have tried flashin with the lighning bolt, I have restarted everything, I made no changes to my computer besides reinstalling nokia software. I get the error that just says unable to send message.

Click to collapse



If you live in England, so if you have flashed 059S3T5 RM-914 VAR EURO1 GB CV, stay on that. 
Do not use 059R9Z8 PWBASSY RM-914 LIGHT SWAP ENG GLOBAL because it is a ENG (Engineering) ROM.


----------



## DilanChd (Jul 27, 2014)

XwpisONOMA said:


> Hi there, many thanks to Anaheiim for the original and follow up work, as well as to all of you who are constantly contributing.
> 
> I want to reflash my Lumia 820 with something better than I bought it with.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi,

For your network problems, this is explained by the fact that the networks used in the United States and Europe (for example, since it is the subject) bands are different.

- 4G networks bands Nokia Lumia 820 USA (Product Type RM-824): 
Dual-Band LTE 4 and 17 (1700/700 MHz) 
- 4G networks bands Nokia Lumia 820 Europe (Product Type RM-825): 
Penta LTE band 1, 3, 7, 8, 20 (2100/1800/2600/900/800 MHz) 
- The remaining bands networks (2G/3G) are the same, therefore, everything else (except 4G) should be compatible. 

1. You can try different things, like flashing a ROM RM-825 (any country) CV (unbranded). You can also try to flash a ROM RM-824 (outside the United States, since they do not have unbranded ROM) CV (unbranded):
- 059R8N0 RM-824 VAR AMERICA LTA1 CO&EC CV
- 059S6N1 RM-824 VAR AMERICA LTA1 UY PY CV LTE
- 059R7G6 RM-824 VAR AMERICA LTA1 UY&PY CV
- 059S0N1 RM-824 VAR MX CV
- 059W0X3 RM-824 VAR VN CV
You can also try to flash a USA RM-824 ROM (eg AT&T).

2. Can prevent you (get an error) when flash is when changing Product Type (RM-825 to RM-824 eg), you may get an error at the FFU signature (if you FFU get a error, you can see here). 
By cons, there is no impediment to flash RM-825 RM-825. 

3. Refer to "1." Because it depends on whether it works and if your problems will be solved.


----------



## matias041198 (Jul 27, 2014)

anaheiim said:


> Your Nokia is it enough charge (battery)?

Click to collapse



Sure, its always 80% up, I'll try it now that its 100%, I charged it all the night, I'll let you know the results.


----------



## parrotslovingeachother (Jul 27, 2014)

*bad retry*



anaheiim said:


> If you live in England, so if you have flashed 059S3T5 RM-914 VAR EURO1 GB CV, stay on that.
> Do not use 059R9Z8 PWBASSY RM-914 LIGHT SWAP ENG GLOBAL because it is a ENG (Engineering) ROM.

Click to collapse



hi, thanks for the reply. I live in the US and purchased the phone from amazon UK, and I want to flash to a different rom because right now my 520 does not connnect to 3g. I know there is 3g here because my other phones connect to it with the same sim.


----------



## ddaflorez (Jul 27, 2014)

What is happening if i flash this product code 059T5Z1 (Rm-940) in an international lumia 1520 ? 

Sent from my RM-937_eu_euro1_231 using Tapatalk


----------



## didshub (Jul 28, 2014)

great job!


----------



## XwpisONOMA (Jul 28, 2014)

Anaheiim, you are amazing! Thank you for the prompt response and the detailed info. I will try it and report back with my findings. Again, thank you very-very much!


----------



## dwinzee (Jul 28, 2014)

Hi Everyone 

I'm new to this forum as a member but I always visit this site for updates.

Anyway, I just bought  a Lumia 1520 (RM-937) unlocked, here in the Philippines. 

I was actually trying to Flash my phone with a GB ROM, 059V337 RM-937 VAR EURO GB CV BLACK.

I downloaded several ROMs from GB so I could update to Cyan. However, I always got this message every time I tried to start the process. 

The file 'C:\ProgramData\Nokia\Packages\Products\RM-937\RM937_1028.3562.1402.0001_RETAIL_eu_euro1_231_01_374945_prd_signed.ffu' from the data package is corrupted.
Exception:
System.InvalidOperationException: The file 'C:\ProgramData\Nokia\Packages\Products\RM-937\RM937_1028.3562.1402.0001_RETAIL_eu_euro1_231_01_374945_prd_signed.ffu' from the data package is corrupted.


This is the same message I got on all ROMS I downloaded when I tried to click the START button on the recovery page from the Product Support Tool... 

FYI, I followed all the necessary steps..  Work Offline and everything else.. 

Any help? I've downloaded about 6 ROMS haha.. but no go... 

Thank You

Edwin


----------



## DilanChd (Jul 28, 2014)

matias041198 said:


> Sure, its always 80% up, I'll try it now that its 100%, I charged it all the night, I'll let you know the results.

Click to collapse



80% is more than enough. Try it on another PC.


----------



## DilanChd (Jul 28, 2014)

ddaflorez said:


> What is happening if i flash this product code 059T5Z1 (Rm-940) in an international lumia 1520 ?
> 
> Sent from my RM-937_eu_euro1_231 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



You will certainly an error signature of FFU.


----------



## DilanChd (Jul 28, 2014)

parrotslovingeachother said:


> hi, thanks for the reply. I live in the US and purchased the phone from amazon UK, and I want to flash to a different rom because right now my 520 does not connnect to 3g. I know there is 3g here because my other phones connect to it with the same sim.

Click to collapse



Try to flash a ROM USA, but you will probably FFU error.


----------



## DilanChd (Jul 28, 2014)

dwinzee said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> I'm new to this forum as a member but I always visit this site for updates.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Delete any ROM and download only GB CV. 
But before, what is the size (MB, etc) of the GB CV that you downloaded?


----------



## Blackhawk163 (Jul 28, 2014)

trying to flash my 920 att to the unbranded cvversion. Of course this doesn't wor (ffu error) and my google skills must be lacking as I can't find the files for pre portico rom (I've done this before on my other 920)

I've read through pages 54-55 and I have the .dll needed however what I can't seem to remember is how to edit the vpl's and with what.


----------



## XwpisONOMA (Jul 28, 2014)

anaheiim said:


> ... The remaining bands networks (2G/3G) are the same, therefore, everything else (except 4G) should be compatible ...
> 
> 
> ... you can try different things, like flashing a ROM RM-825 (any country) CV (unbranded) ... You can also try to flash a ROM RM-824 (outside the United States, since they do not have unbranded ROM) CV (unbranded) ... You can also try to flash a USA RM-824 ROM (eg AT&T). ...
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi Anaheiim! 

Just finished with all the reading, downloading, installing and preparing for the procedure.

Couple of things so I know I understood correctly:

If mainly using 3G then any ROM (RM-824 or RM-825) will do. OK, that's crystal clear!

1. Because this phone is currently on on RM-825, it will be easier to flash the same ROM, but going to RM-824 (even though it is -eventually- possible) it might need some more ...tweaking, right?

2. Will follow that link if getting an FFU error, which is likely when changing Product Type (e.g. 825 to 824), thanks for the warning!

3. When you said referring to "1" you mean try in the order presented, see if it's better (or not) and as a last resort flash with a USA RM-824 ROM, which can be either AT&T (as you suggested) or (possibly?) T-Mobile as well, right?

--

(My French is poor but with the help of a friend (Google, ha-ha) I wanted to thank you in your language!)

Jusqu' à la prochaine fois, mille merci pour tout!  :good:


----------



## aegeas (Jul 29, 2014)

*Generic 8.1 ROM Available Yet?*

Interested in flashing to a generic ROM but want to stick to the new 8.1 code set. Anyone know if 8.1 is available as an unbranded image yet? I am talking about the non-developer version. I thought perhaps someone might have stripped the core out of a 1520 ROM by this point.


----------



## matias041198 (Jul 29, 2014)

anaheiim said:


> 80% is more than enough. Try it on another PC.

Click to collapse



Ok, I'll follow your advice, I currently only have one pc available, I'll try to recover my other PC and let you know the results.
Thanks for the replies.


----------



## dwinzee (Jul 29, 2014)

anaheiim said:


> Delete any ROM and download only GB CV.
> But before, what is the size (MB, etc) of the GB CV that you downloaded?

Click to collapse




Hi Anaheiim, 

Thanks for your reply. I only have the RM-937 ROM inside the Products folders, but I have other ROMS downloaded and saved on my desktop. (thought for future use  )

Anyway, the size was around 1.57 GB. 

I checked the files inside the PRODUCTS > RM-937 and I believe all files are already in there. Just wondering why I was always getting that error message  

Anyway, I will try to delete the other ROMS when I get home later.. 

But I still look forward to getting a much definite solution hehe.. 

Thank You..


----------



## nishantamin27 (Jul 29, 2014)

*firmware problem*

I flashed my 720 to wp8.0 successfully, but accidently I flashed Singapore rom of 720 whose carrier is Starhub ! can you guide me for an Indian rom for 720 ? thanks


----------



## DilanChd (Jul 29, 2014)

Blackhawk163 said:


> trying to flash my 920 att to the unbranded cvversion. Of course this doesn't wor (ffu error) and my google skills must be lacking as I can't find the files for pre portico rom (I've done this before on my other 920)
> 
> I've read through pages 54-55 and I have the .dll needed however what I can't seem to remember is how to edit the vpl's and with what.

Click to collapse



If you have an error FFU, so do not insist, because it will not work.


----------



## DilanChd (Jul 29, 2014)

aegeas said:


> Interested in flashing to a generic ROM but want to stick to the new 8.1 code set. Anyone know if 8.1 is available as an unbranded image yet? I am talking about the non-developer version. I thought perhaps someone might have stripped the core out of a 1520 ROM by this point.

Click to collapse



No, the most Product Code who received updates have not yet available on their servers ROM. 

"I thought perhaps someone might have stripped the core out of a 1520 ROM by this point."
No.


----------



## DilanChd (Jul 29, 2014)

@nishantamin27
Thank you not to quote the OP or post #2 and therefore rectify this.


vanessaem said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Please either use the hide tags or post a message without quoting the whole OP.
> 
> Thank you.

Click to collapse






*******
Flash this 059S3N2 RM-885 VAR IN CV BLACK


----------



## williamtavares (Jul 29, 2014)

How to flash a Cyan ROM on a RM-937_apac_hong_kong_222 (1520).

Cheers.


----------



## jithmr (Jul 30, 2014)

*how can i install vietnam rom on my rm-826 lumia 820...?*

hi 
i have a lumia 820. i want to flash vietnam rom for the ##3282 field test menu. 
My product code is rm-826 and the vietnam rom is available only for rm-825.
when i try to flash usind nokia care suite, it says the ffu file is not for this product.
how can i install vietnam rom on my rm-826 lumia 820...?


----------



## andyqkw (Jul 30, 2014)

anaheiim said:


> What is your Hardware Product Code?
> And in settings > other+info, what is the value of Operator Name and of Manufacturer Name?
> You are sure to have downloaded SG CV?

Click to collapse



Hi there, information as under: -

Manufacturer Name
*RM-1045_1021*

Mobile Operator
*SIN-SG*

I've downloaded the said ROM (*059W0R2 VAR APAC SG CV WHITE*) on 2 different occasions and flashed it to my phone total 3 times. Results were a carrier branded (SingTel) set.


----------



## azizfrost (Jul 30, 2014)

can't seem to finish downloading the lumia 1520 - 059V337 GB BLACK rom.


always stops at 99% then there will be an error saying wrong file size, have to start all over again.


----------



## DilanChd (Jul 30, 2014)

williamtavares said:


> How to flash a Cyan ROM on a RM-937_apac_hong_kong_222 (1520).
> 
> Cheers.

Click to collapse



Everything is explained between the OP (post #1) and post #2... 
What you want to flash Product Code?


----------



## DilanChd (Jul 30, 2014)

azizfrost said:


> can't seem to finish downloading the lumia 1520 - 059V337 GB BLACK rom.
> 
> 
> always stops at 99% then there will be an error saying wrong file size, have to start all over again.

Click to collapse



If you continue the tutorial (to flash in PST), it gives you an error (file corruption, etc)?


----------



## DilanChd (Jul 30, 2014)

jithmr said:


> hi
> i have a lumia 820. i want to flash vietnam rom for the ##3282 field test menu.
> My product code is rm-826 and the vietnam rom is available only for rm-825.
> when i try to flash usind nokia care suite, it says the ffu file is not for this product.
> how can i install vietnam rom on my rm-826 lumia 820...?

Click to collapse



- Either you look here http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=53505164#post53505164
- Either you can not.


----------



## DilanChd (Jul 30, 2014)

XwpisONOMA said:


> Hi Anaheiim!
> 
> Just finished with all the reading, downloading, installing and preparing for the procedure.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi,

1. Yes it is that. 

2. Exactly. 

3. I meant to refer to this:


			
				anaheiim said:
			
		

> *1.* You can try different things, like flashing a ROM RM-825 (any country) CV (unbranded).
> You can also try to flash a ROM RM-824 (outside the United States, since they do not have unbranded ROM) CV (unbranded):
> - 059R8N0 RM-824 VAR AMERICA LTA1 CO&EC CV
> - 059S6N1 RM-824 VAR AMERICA LTA1 UY PY CV LTE
> ...

Click to collapse



The order of the ROM does not matter.


*******
"(My French is poor but with the help of a friend (Google, ha-ha) I wanted to thank you in your language!)
Jusqu' à la prochaine fois, mille merci pour tout!"
*******
Lol thanks, but do not worry, I understand very well


----------



## DilanChd (Jul 30, 2014)

andyqkw said:


> Hi there, information as under: -
> 
> Manufacturer Name
> *RM-1045_1021*
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi,

Lol this is the first time I see that. 
The ROM you have matches the "Manufacturer Name" of SG CV (see the 1 on the first screenshot), by con against your "Operator Name" does not match the SG CV ROM (SIN-SG for you, while SG CV corresponds to 000-SG,  see the 2 on the first screenshot). 

Very weird... 

You are sure to have followed the tutorial correctly ("Recovery" instead of "Refurbish" see second screenshot)?
And what is your Hardware Product Code (can be checked in the drawer of the SIM card)?


----------



## azizfrost (Jul 30, 2014)

anaheiim said:


> If you continue the tutorial (to flash in PST), it gives you an error (file corruption, etc)?

Click to collapse



error in downloading the file, not yet on flash part


----------



## DilanChd (Jul 30, 2014)

azizfrost said:


> error in downloading the file, not yet on flash part

Click to collapse



But did you try or not? 
If this is not the case, then try what I asked you.


----------



## jithmr (Jul 30, 2014)

anaheiim said:


> - Either you look here http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=53505164#post53505164
> - Either you can not.

Click to collapse



None of those worked.
The ffu error is still there.


----------



## DilanChd (Jul 30, 2014)

jithmr said:


> None of those worked.
> The ffu error is still there.

Click to collapse



So, you can not for now (because no other solution).


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 30, 2014)

Hi,

I have an Indian Lumia 1520 which I flashed to APAC ROM to enable the 4G.  I then proceed to upgrade to WP8.1 Developer Preview.  Since Cyan is just released for the APAC ROM, I want to downgrade to the original APAC Black ROM.

If I used the Nokia Recovery Tool, it refers me back to the original Indian Black ROM.

I tried downloading the APAC ROM with NCS, but when I tried to flash them, NCS was not able to find the firmware.

Do I need to downrade from WP8.1 DP to the official Indian ROM, then flash to APAC ROM with NCS before I can get the official Cyan?

Is it not possible to downgrade directly from WP8.1 DP to any other Official Black ROMs?

Thanks.


----------



## ddaflorez (Jul 30, 2014)

Product code for rm 937 COL CV ? Pls some help here. I searched in the product code list provided but didnt see something like CO CV . I am looking for Colombia product code for lumia 1520.

Sent from my RM-937_eu_euro1_231 using Tapatalk


----------



## DilanChd (Jul 30, 2014)

ddaflorez said:


> Product code for rm 937 COL CV ? Pls some help here. I searched in the product code list provided but didnt see something like CO CV . I am looking for Colombia product code for lumia 1520.
> 
> Sent from my RM-937_eu_euro1_231 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



CO CV there is not.


----------



## DilanChd (Jul 30, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have an Indian Lumia 1520 which I flashed to APAC ROM to enable the 4G.  I then proceed to upgrade to WP8.1 Developer Preview.  Since Cyan is just released for the APAC ROM, I want to downgrade to the original APAC Black ROM.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



APAC is a region of the world, not a country. 
Want to which country?


----------



## ddaflorez (Jul 30, 2014)

anaheiim said:


> CO CV there is not.

Click to collapse





So do you mean that there is no product code availabe for  Colombia's 1520  country variant  ? Which firm is installed in those phones ? I need to download it but dont know which product code i need to download.


----------



## DilanChd (Jul 30, 2014)

ddaflorez said:


> So do you mean that there is no product code availabe for  Colombia's 1520  country variant  ? Which firm is installed in those phones ? I need to download it but dont know which product code i need to download.

Click to collapse



I'm not saying CO CV on NL1520 does not exist, I say that this Product Code is (currently) not found on the Nokia servers. 
Maybe it will be added in a few times. 

Without Product Code, we can not download it.


----------



## ddaflorez (Jul 30, 2014)

anaheiim said:


> I'm not saying CO CV on NL1520 does not exist, I say that this Product Code is (currently) not found on the Nokia servers.
> 
> 
> Maybe it will be added in a few times.
> ...

Click to collapse





So the only solution is to wait ? ? any idea about how to get that product code ?


----------



## DilanChd (Jul 30, 2014)

ddaflorez said:


> So the only solution is to wait ? ? any idea about how to get that product code ?

Click to collapse



Yes wait that Nokia releases the Product Code on its servers.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 31, 2014)

anaheiim said:


> APAC is a region of the world, not a country.
> Want to which country?

Click to collapse



Hi Anaheiim,

My phone original firmware is: 059V3M9 RM-937 VAR IMEA IN CV BLACK, I have flashed it to: 059V583 RM-937 VAR APAC ID ERA BLACK

Then I upgraded to WP8.1 DP.

I want to ga back to: 059V583 RM-937 VAR APAC ID ERA BLACK to enable Cyan.

However, Nokia Recovery tool only allows me to downgrade back to: 059V3M9 RM-937 VAR IMEA IN CV BLACK

I can't use Nokia Care Suite to downgrade to 059V583 RM-937 VAR APAC ID ERA BLACK:
1. Product Support Tool (Recover/Refurbished) could not read/find the firmware which I downloaded already
2. Multi Software Updater only refers back to 059V3M9

Any idea how to proceed?


----------



## DilanChd (Jul 31, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Hi Anaheiim,
> 
> My phone original firmware is: 059V3M9 RM-937 VAR IMEA IN CV BLACK, I have flashed it to: 059V583 RM-937 VAR APAC ID ERA BLACK
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi, 

Nokia Recovery tool, Refurbished, Multi Software Updater, etc just flash the Hardware Product Code. 

To change the Product Code, the easiest is to do it via Nokia Care Suite > Product Support Tool > "Recovery". 

Have you downloaded 059V583 RM-937 APAC VAR ID BLACK ERA with Data Package Manager? 
What was the error when using "Recovery" in Product Support Tool module? Can you provide a screenshot of this error please?
You're sure to be to "No Connection" in Product Support Tool?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 31, 2014)

anaheiim said:


> Hi,
> 
> Nokia Recovery tool, Refurbished, Multi Software Updater, etc just flash the Hardware Product Code.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes I have downloaded the firmware.  As seen in the screenshot, not upradeable


----------



## andyqkw (Jul 31, 2014)

anaheiim said:


> Hi,
> 
> Lol this is the first time I see that.
> The ROM you have matches the "Manufacturer Name" of SG CV (see the 1 on the first screenshot), by con against your "Operator Name" does not match the SG CV ROM (SIN-SG for you, while SG CV corresponds to 000-SG,  see the 2 on the first screenshot).
> ...

Click to collapse



I have just tried downloading the Product Code *059W0R2* ROM again and flashing it to my Lumia 930 and it yields the same result, still getting a Carrier Branded firmware.

I've attached a screenshot captured from Nokia Care Suite and under *Basic info*, it clearly shows that I am indeed on the correct Product Code. But it shows that I am under different Product Code under *Extended info*.






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## azizfrost (Jul 31, 2014)

free photo hosting

can someone help me?

every time I download this happens.....


----------



## DilanChd (Jul 31, 2014)

@[email protected] and @andyqkw

That's what I thought, you do not have followed the tutorial. 
Do not connect the phone right away, you must stay on "No Connection" and follow the tutorial: and it is something you have absolutely not done.

Repeat the tutorial at the "FLASH WP8 NOKIA LUMIA STOCK ROM" part.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 31, 2014)

anaheiim said:


> @[email protected] and @andyqkw
> 
> That's what I thought, you do not have followed the tutorial.
> Do not connect the phone right away, you must stay on "No Connection" and follow the tutorial: and it is something you have absolutely not done.
> ...

Click to collapse



Well noted anaheiim, problem solved.  I misunderstood 'No Connection' to 'Offline' where it is supposed to be 'Plug Off'


----------



## DilanChd (Jul 31, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Well noted anaheiim, problem solved.  I misunderstood 'No Connection' to 'Offline' where it is supposed to be 'Plug Off'

Click to collapse



So flash success?


----------



## DilanChd (Jul 31, 2014)

azizfrost said:


> free photo hosting
> 
> can someone help me?
> 
> every time I download this happens.....

Click to collapse



Well, use NaviFirm+ (free account is good for you).


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 31, 2014)

anaheiim said:


> So flash success?

Click to collapse



Yes perfectly.  Now upgrading to Cyan.  Thanks.


----------



## Dosi (Jul 31, 2014)

I'm stucked at the last part when the program say to hold volume down and lock button simultaneously and press the retry button when see the NOKIA while rebooting the phone which is L1520, and tried half an hour and still nothing. I did as a tutorial says but not worked for me... what i'm doing wrong? :crying:


----------



## andyqkw (Aug 1, 2014)

anaheiim said:


> @[email protected] and @andyqkw
> 
> That's what I thought, you do not have followed the tutorial.
> Do not connect the phone right away, you must stay on "No Connection" and follow the tutorial: and it is something you have absolutely not done.
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi there, I am doing everything correctly as instructed (and also for the past few times) in the tutorial and have just found out what the cause is...

The flashing did get me the Country Variant of the ROM. But as soon as I pop in my Carrier SIM Card after I've finish setting up everything, the thing will detect and revert to Carrier Branded ROM.


----------



## Dosi (Aug 1, 2014)

Dosi said:


> I'm stucked at the last part when the program say to hold volume down and lock button simultaneously and press the retry button when see the NOKIA while rebooting the phone which is L1520, and tried half an hour and still nothing. I did as a tutorial says but not worked for me... what i'm doing wrong? :crying:

Click to collapse



i need help as soon as someone can help  i cant do the last part  where need to restart the phone


----------



## stvince71 (Aug 1, 2014)

*Missing highest speed option for SIM set.*

Anyone else missing the highest speed option for setting up the SIM card after flashing?


----------



## spg89 (Aug 1, 2014)

just install,follow the steps,connect your phone,follow the steps and u r done...nokia amber update from developer preview.reverting back is so easy

ncom.nokia.com/supportFiles/phones/files/recovery/NokiaSoftwareRecoveryToolInstaller.exe

for more,go to

http://www.nokia.com/us-en/support/faq/?action=singleTopic&topic=FA142987

I read in windows pnone central that microsoft will not allow to download cyan update untile u revert back.i followed and my lumia 520 is back to the amber update.then updated again,got lumia black..

Hit the thanks button if u find it helpful.dont spam if u have already done this


----------



## DilanChd (Aug 1, 2014)

spg89 said:


> just install,follow the steps,connect your phone,follow the steps and u r done...nokia amber update from developer preview.reverting back is so easy
> 
> ncom.nokia.com/supportFiles/phones/files/recovery/NokiaSoftwareRecoveryToolInstaller.exe
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



- The link is available at post # 2
- The method Nokia Care Suite does exactly the same thing, but also allows users to change the Product Code.

So yes, a little useless.


----------



## spg89 (Aug 1, 2014)

yes..but those who are just to revert back,may be useful..but i did not know it is already posted..kudos


----------



## tadtj (Aug 2, 2014)

*not working*

after click on programing then recovery then update list nothing happened


----------



## ricktendo (Aug 2, 2014)

Thank you for this AMAZING tutorial, thought there was no way to update my replacement generic phone (until I discovered this!)

Sorry if this has been asked before, but do I need to change my Hardware Product Code in order to receive future automatic updates (from the same branch,) or does just flashing the different rom suffice? (I know I need to change it if I want to downgrade, just wondering about upgrades/updates)

Also, what is a good global/unbranded rom for 520 RM-915


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2014)

tadtj said:


> after click on programing then recovery then update list nothing happened

Click to collapse



Make sure your phone is not yet connected to the computer


----------



## hellokitty1 (Aug 2, 2014)

is it possible to change RM 820 to RM 821 using this tutorial that you provided?


----------



## Black·Sheep (Aug 2, 2014)

*AT&T Lumia 1520*

Hi,

I am trying to flash my 1520 RM-940 with the RM-937, but i am getting the error message below:
0xFA001304: Platform ID check fails. Reason(s): The FFU file is not meant for this product. The platform ID of image does not match with platform ID of the device.

Exception: Nokia.CareSuite.PlugIns.MurzimRecovery.RecoveryDialog.MurzimProgrammingException: 0xFA001304: Platform ID check fails. Reason(s): The FFU file is not meant for this product. The platform ID of image does not match with platform ID of the device.

at Nokia.CareSuite.PlugIns.MurzimRecovery.RecoveryDialog.RecoveryDialogModel.Flash() at Nokia.CareSuite.PlugIns.MurzimRecovery.RecoveryDialog.RecoveryDialogModel.<HandleDownloadVariantPackageCompleted>b__b(Object state)

Any idea?


----------



## doobandy (Aug 2, 2014)

After I flashed the update and did a factory reset on my lumia 620 i go throught the begin screen until i need to log into my outlook account, everytime i try to log in I get a message can't connect. My wifi is on and everything but I keep getting a error and without my outlook I lost all my contacts


----------



## tadtj (Aug 2, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Make sure your phone is not yet connected to the computer

Click to collapse





no phone connected ..evev i tried volume down +power key and nsu show not supported .pls help what can i do now


----------



## DilanChd (Aug 3, 2014)

stvince71 said:


> Anyone else missing the highest speed option for setting up the SIM card after flashing?

Click to collapse



It depends on the ROM. Some have this setting, others do not.


----------



## DilanChd (Aug 3, 2014)

tadtj said:


> after click on programing then recovery then update list nothing happened

Click to collapse



You have downloaded what/with Product Code? 
It is displayed in the Data Package Manager (retype the Product Code and take a screenshot of the Data Package Manager)?
You are in "Work Offline" in Product Support Tool?


----------



## DilanChd (Aug 3, 2014)

ricktendo said:


> Thank you for this AMAZING tutorial, thought there was no way to update my replacement generic phone (until I discovered this!)
> 
> Sorry if this has been asked before, but do I need to change my Hardware Product Code in order to receive future automatic updates (from the same branch,) or does just flashing the different rom suffice? (I know I need to change it if I want to downgrade, just wondering about upgrades/updates)
> 
> Also, what is a good global/unbranded rom for 520 RM-915

Click to collapse



What is your original Product Code?
And what is your country?


----------



## DilanChd (Aug 3, 2014)

hellokitty1 said:


> is it possible to change RM 820 to RM 821 using this tutorial that you provided?

Click to collapse



It depends, try doing this http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=53505164#post53505164
You will probably get an FFU error (do not worry it has no impact on the use of the phone, it just means that you can not (currently) change Product Type).


----------



## DilanChd (Aug 3, 2014)

Black·Sheep said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am trying to flash my 1520 RM-940 with the RM-937, but i am getting the error message below:
> 0xFA001304: Platform ID check fails. Reason(s): The FFU file is not meant for this product. The platform ID of image does not match with platform ID of the device.
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes see the previous message, which is just top (post #839).


----------



## DilanChd (Aug 3, 2014)

doobandy said:


> After I flashed the update and did a factory reset on my lumia 620 i go throught the begin screen until i need to log into my outlook account, everytime i try to log in I get a message can't connect. My wifi is on and everything but I keep getting a error and without my outlook I lost all my contacts

Click to collapse



Try to connect to the Nokia account first (for some, do that first Nokia account and then Microsoft account after, work).


----------



## DilanChd (Aug 3, 2014)

Dosi said:


> i need help as soon as someone can help

Click to collapse


_Yes, such many here._



Dosi said:


> I'm stucked at the last part when the program say to hold volume down and lock button simultaneously and press the retry button when see the NOKIA while rebooting the phone which is L1520, and tried half an hour and still nothing. I did as a tutorial says but not worked for me... what i'm doing wrong? :crying:

Click to collapse



Try in not press the buttons, directly connect USB, wait the Nokia logo, and click on Retry.


----------



## ricktendo (Aug 3, 2014)

anaheiim said:


> What is your original Product Code?
> And what is your country?

Click to collapse



From Honduras (CA=Central America,) my Mother had a 520 RM-915 059T0F8 (from carrier) that she accidentally washed, then she purchased a replacement 520 RM-915 059S2D2 (from other store) and the firmware on this was ANCIENT! and would NOT update. But thanks to this WONDERFUL! tutorial I was able to update it with previous models firmware :good:

So I flashed the previous (OEM=Claro) model firmware on the new replacement phone because it was updated to Black and soon Cyan will be out of testing. I am wondering if I will later receive Cyan update just because I flashed the 059T0F8 firmware on 059S2D2, or do I also have to change/flash the previous OEM Product Code to get Cyan via Automatic Updates?

Thank you

BTW I do not mind using the original Claro firmware, because not full of junk. But would like your opinion on a great 520 unbranded firmware, that may be updated quicker than my carrier (English is my first language, does not have to be Spanish)


----------



## DilanChd (Aug 3, 2014)

ricktendo said:


> From Honduras (CA=Central America,) my Mother had a 520 RM-915 059T0F8 (from carrier) that she accidentally washed, then she purchased a replacement 520 RM-915 059S2D2 (from other store) and the firmware on this was ANCIENT! and would NOT update. But thanks to this WONDERFUL! tutorial I was able to update it with previous models firmware :good:
> 
> So I flashed the previous (OEM=Claro) model firmware on the new replacement phone because it was updated to Black and soon Cyan will be out of testing. I am wondering if I will later receive Cyan update just because I flashed the 059T0F8 firmware on 059S2D2, or do I also have to change/flash the previous OEM Product Code to get Cyan via Automatic Updates?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If you have flashed 059T0F8 RM-915 LTA LATAM VAR SV CLARO CA SL (branded Claro of Salvador) and that you are currently on it (which is apparently the case), then you will receive updates of this Product Code when they will available. As it is branded on operator Claro, it will take that Claro valid the updates (once the validation is complete, the deployment should follow fairly quickly). 

You can either stay on the one you currently have (059T0F8) or then flash RM-915 059T007 VAR LATAM CR CV (unbranded of Costa Rica). 
There are certainly more than you can flash, but Costa Rica is not very far from your country, so... 

In terms of the English language, all the Product Code should include this language.


----------



## tadtj (Aug 3, 2014)

anaheiim said:


> You have downloaded what/with Product Code?
> It is displayed in the Data Package Manager (retype the Product Code and take a screenshot of the Data Package Manager)?
> You are in "Work Offline" in Product Support Tool?

Click to collapse



rm-892 
p.code 059T0P3

ya data package showing 

product support work offline


----------



## Black·Sheep (Aug 3, 2014)

*Help!*



anaheiim said:


> Yes see the previous message, which is just top (post #839).

Click to collapse



I Downloaded and pasted everithing from the post you mention, but now Recovery option is disabled.
Another question, once i flash RM-937 on my 940, i get any issues? I can see that they run different bands for LTE for example.

Thanks


----------



## Desynthesis (Aug 3, 2014)

I'm sorry to be a pain in the neck by asking--but have any of the people who've flashed an RM-892 to RM-893 (Lumia 925) had any success?

Specifically, have you had any luck in the area of internet sharing? That seems like a reason used by at least one person to do it.

I've got a Taiwanese RM-892 that I'm a bit annoyed doesn't have internet sharing on T-Mobile--Originally, I thought it was due to 8.1 (and went through a whole fun trip with the Nokia Recovery Tool), but it seems clear that that the reason is RM-892 is the international model (and RM-893 is US?, thereby getting around it?).

Thank you for any help you can offer.


----------



## ashishkotnala29 (Aug 3, 2014)

As Lumia 520 on Orange in France got the Lumia Cyan update recently, so can I flash my Unbranded (CV) Lumia 520 with that branded firmware to receive Lumia Cyan early? Will it cause any harm in the long run? Can I use another SIM card on my Lumia 520 while it is on that firmware?

I guess this (059S102 RM-914 VAR FR ORANGE SL) is the device which received Lumia Cyan recently and this (059S1N6 RM-914 VAR IMEA IN CV) is the one I am planning to flash with that firmware. Is it okay?


----------



## jankocharlie (Aug 3, 2014)

does this still work? im trying to change my kazhakistan product code to india. but nokia suite says access denied while searching for rom. yes i have updated the usersconfiguration file.

Thanks for your help

Charlie


----------



## vraev (Aug 3, 2014)

*lumia 1020 unable to flash not for resale device*

Hi guys,

I bought a white lumia 1020 on kijiji locked to telus (canada). I wanted to unlock it and couldn't get the unlock code to work from a retail vendor. I was unable to update it and then realized it says "not for resale" on windows phone screen. It clearly seems a demo/engineering unit. I cannot even use the nokia care utilities to flash it. I tried even using lumia 1020 telus firmware. It gives me a FFU signature error. I then realized that the white phone is not even available anywhere here and hence cannot even find the right firmware. 

0xFA001106: Signature check of FFU file fails. Reason(s): The FFU file is not correctly signed or not signed for this device.

can anyone please help or is this  a  $300 brick.

thanks

V


----------



## DilanChd (Aug 3, 2014)

A BigSmoker said:


> As Lumia 520 on Orange in France got the Lumia Cyan update recently, so can I flash my Unbranded (CV) Lumia 520 with that branded firmware to receive Lumia Cyan early? Will it cause any harm in the long run? Can I use another SIM card on my Lumia 520 while it is on that firmware?
> 
> I guess this (059S102 RM-914 VAR FR ORANGE SL) is the device which received Lumia Cyan recently and this (059S1N6 RM-914 VAR IMEA IN CV) is the one I am planning to flash with that firmware. Is it okay?

Click to collapse



Yes you can flash RM-914 VAR 059S1N6 IMEA IN CV, such you live in India. Once Lumia Cyan will be available for this Product Code, then you will receive this update. 
If your Nokia is desimlocked, then you can use another network.


----------



## DilanChd (Aug 3, 2014)

jankocharlie said:


> does this still work? im trying to change my kazhakistan product code to india. but nokia suite says access denied while searching for rom. yes i have updated the usersconfiguration file.
> 
> Thanks for your help
> 
> Charlie

Click to collapse



You want to do what? Put a Product Code Kazhakistan on Product Code India, or vice versa?
And on what device?


----------



## DilanChd (Aug 3, 2014)

vraev said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I bought a white lumia 1020 on kijiji locked to telus (canada). I wanted to unlock it and couldn't get the unlock code to work from a retail vendor. I was unable to update it and then realized it says "not for resale" on windows phone screen. It clearly seems a demo/engineering unit. I cannot even use the nokia care utilities to flash it. I tried even using lumia 1020 telus firmware. It gives me a FFU signature error. I then realized that the white phone is not even available anywhere here and hence cannot even find the right firmware.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What is your Hardware Product Code?


----------



## jankocharlie (Aug 3, 2014)

anaheiim said:


> You want to do what? Put a Product Code Kazhakistan on Product Code India, or vice versa?
> And on what device?

Click to collapse



Device: Lumia 925 bought from Kazakhstan


I live in India and here the cyan update is already available for the L 925, however since my lumia is of a kazhak product code, the cyan update is not available. So i was wondering if I could flash to the India product code and hence I will get the cyan update?

Thanks
Charlie


----------



## vraev (Aug 3, 2014)

anaheiim said:


> What is your Hardware Product Code?

Click to collapse



Hi,

It is device type: RM-877 and produce code: 059S0B0 . can't find it anywhere for any of the carriers

thanks

V


----------



## ashishkotnala29 (Aug 3, 2014)

anaheiim said:


> Yes you can flash RM-914 VAR 059S1N6 IMEA IN CV, such you live in India. Once Lumia Cyan will be available for this Product Code, then you will receive this update.
> If your Nokia is desimlocked, then you can use another network.

Click to collapse



Oh! I guess you didn't understand. I am already on RM-914 VAR 059S1N6 IMEA IN CV and want to flash 059S102 RM-914 VAR FR ORANGE SL on my Lumia 520 to get the Cyan update which is already available for the ORANGE network in France (FR) region. Can I do so without hindering my use of any SIM card on the device as it is NOT SIM locked and is free to use ANY SIM. I am asking this because the ROM which I am going to flash is carrier branded (ORANGE), though I will re-flash RM-914 VAR 059S1N6 IMEA IN CV on my device once Cyan update is available in India officially. I just want to taste Cyan update eagerly. 

---------- Post added at 07:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:24 PM ----------




jankocharlie said:


> Device: Lumia 925 bought from Kazakhstan
> 
> 
> I live in India and here the cyan update is already available for the L 925, however since my lumia is of a kazhak product code, the cyan update is not available. So i was wondering if I could flash to the India product code and hence I will get the cyan update?
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes, you can flash and will get the Cyan update for your device.


----------



## DilanChd (Aug 3, 2014)

A BigSmoker said:


> Oh! I guess you didn't understand. I am already on RM-914 VAR 059S1N6 IMEA IN CV and want to flash 059S102 RM-914 VAR FR ORANGE SL on my Lumia 520 to get the Cyan update which is already available for the ORANGE network in France (FR) region. Can I do so without hindering my use of any SIM card on the device as it is NOT SIM locked and is free to use ANY SIM. I am asking this because the ROM which I am going to flash is carrier branded (ORANGE), though I will re-flash RM-914 VAR 059S1N6 IMEA IN CV on my device once Cyan update is available in India officially. I just want to taste Cyan update eagerly.

Click to collapse



Ah, sorry. Well yes, you can flash 059S102, there will be no impact on the SIM.


----------



## mukus (Aug 3, 2014)

which one i should download i am currently running windows 8.1 dev preview in L520 RM914 India because i cant find the stock one for my country can anyone tell me which firmware to flash to get that 3g lock menu


----------



## DilanChd (Aug 4, 2014)

tadtj said:


> rm-892
> p.code 059T0P3
> 
> ya data package showing
> ...

Click to collapse



Check if the path is as it should, that is to say "*C:\ProgramData\Nokia\Packages\Products*". See the screenshot.
Because if it is not good, you will not find anything.


----------



## DilanChd (Aug 4, 2014)

Black·Sheep said:


> I Downloaded and pasted everithing from the post you mention, but now Recovery option is disabled.
> Another question, once i flash RM-937 on my 940, i get any issues? I can see that they run different bands for LTE for example.
> 
> Thanks

Click to collapse



If you succeed to flash RM-940 on RM-937, you'll definitely some network problems (mainly 4G), with bands networks perhaps in less/different. But in my opinion, you can not flash, you'll be stuck at an error FFU error. 

Try replacing the custom dll "Nokia.CareSuite.PlugIns.MurzimRecovery.dll" by the original dll.


----------



## DilanChd (Aug 4, 2014)

mukus said:


> which one i should download i am currently running windows 8.1 dev preview in L520 RM914 India because i cant find the stock one for my country can anyone tell me which firmware to flash to get that 3g lock menu

Click to collapse



3G parameter depends on the ROM, so try several. 
If I understand India is not your country, but what is your country then?


----------



## DilanChd (Aug 4, 2014)

vraev said:


> Hi,
> 
> It is device type: RM-877 and produce code: 059S0B0 . can't find it anywhere for any of the carriers
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The Product Code that you gave is not available on the Nokia servers.

Try with a existing Product Code, and with this http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=53505164#post53505164
Take only Nokia.Packages.VariantPackage.DataPackage20.dll, not Nokia.CareSuite.PlugIns.MurzimRecovery.dll.


----------



## DilanChd (Aug 4, 2014)

jankocharlie said:


> Device: Lumia 925 bought from Kazakhstan
> 
> 
> I live in India and here the cyan update is already available for the L 925, however since my lumia is of a kazhak product code, the cyan update is not available. So i was wondering if I could flash to the India product code and hence I will get the cyan update?
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes, you can.
*059T0P0 RM-892* VAR IMEA IN CV BLACK


----------



## vraev (Aug 4, 2014)

anaheiim said:


> What is your Hardware Product Code?

Click to collapse





anaheiim said:


> The Product Code that you gave is not available on the Nokia servers.
> 
> Try with a existing Product Code, and with this http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=53505164#post53505164
> Take only Nokia.Packages.VariantPackage.DataPackage20.dll, not Nokia.CareSuite.PlugIns.MurzimRecovery.dll.

Click to collapse



Yes! I know. I couldn't find it anywhere. I'll give that a shot. Thank you for helping me out.


----------



## DilanChd (Aug 4, 2014)

vraev said:


> Yes! I know. I couldn't find it anywhere. I'll give that a shot. Thank you for helping me out.

Click to collapse



On extra+info, what is the value of "Manufacturer Name"?

Try what I wrote:


anaheiim said:


> Try with a existing Product Code, and with this http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=53505164#post53505164
> Take only Nokia.Packages.VariantPackage.DataPackage20.dll, not Nokia.CareSuite.PlugIns.MurzimRecovery.dll.

Click to collapse



If it does not work, then you can do nothing.


----------



## vraev (Aug 4, 2014)

anaheiim said:


> On extra+info, what is the value of "Manufacturer Name"?
> 
> Try what I wrote:
> 
> If it does not work, then you can do nothing.

Click to collapse



Do you think maybe I should just try taking it to the nokia care service centre even though its out of warranty and try to ask them if they can fix the software for me? I just don't want to brick it. Atleast now I can still probably try selling it back as it is..locked to telus...however it originally was.


----------



## DilanChd (Aug 4, 2014)

vraev said:


> Do you think maybe I should just try taking it to the nokia care service centre even though its out of warranty and try to ask them if they can fix the software for me? I just don't want to brick it. Atleast now I can still probably try selling it back as it is..locked to telus...however it originally was.

Click to collapse



Yes you can take her to a nokia care center services, in case.


----------



## tadtj (Aug 4, 2014)

anaheiim said:


> Check if the path is as it should, that is to say "*C:\ProgramData\Nokia\Packages\Products*". See the screenshot.
> Because if it is not good, you will not find anything.

Click to collapse





ok thx now it showing .and last one ,my phone not vibra with hold volume down +power key 

thn what next


----------



## Desynthesis (Aug 4, 2014)

Desynthesis said:


> I'm sorry to be a pain in the neck by asking--but have any of the people who've flashed an RM-892 to RM-893 (Lumia 925) had any success?
> 
> Specifically, have you had any luck in the area of internet sharing? That seems like a reason used by at least one person to do it.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Okay--I want to elaborate a little on this.

I was using Nokia Recovery console, and found that, on 8.0.10532.166....internet sharing works. On an RM-892 phone.

Of course, now I'm terrified to update from "Lumia Black" as its called because I'm convinced I'll lose it. 

I'm holding off on 8.1 until Xbox Music becomes more robust anyway (though I do miss Cortana--maybe when it leaves beta I'll update again), so that's not so bad, but very confusing.


----------



## keit14 (Aug 4, 2014)

*Fail trying flash rm-824 to another rm-824*

Hi everyone, i hope you can help me with this.

i'm trying to flash my Nokia Lumia 820 (rm-824) AT&T.

it has wp8 only (no amber-no black) and I'm trying to flash to rm-824 059S0N1 (Nokia Black Mexico Country Variant)

I follow all the steps from the tutorial (don't connect phone to PC until the product tools show the cartel with retry) 

then come a window that say "You have chosen not assigned product code for this device, do you wish to continue?" . I click on continue like it say in the tutorial.

and just after that comes a window that say I'm using a firmware with another id (error 0xFA001304).

why I get this error if is the same rm?

i tried with http://forum.xda-developers.com/show...4#post53505164

and i get

Exception of type 'Nokia.CareSuite.PlugIns.MurzimRecovery.RecoveryDi alog.MurzimProgrammingException' was thrown.
Exception:
Nokia.CareSuite.PlugIns.MurzimRecovery.RecoveryDia log.MurzimProgrammingException: Exception of type 'Nokia.CareSuite.PlugIns.MurzimRecovery.RecoveryDi alog.MurzimProgrammingException' was thrown.
at Nokia.CareSuite.PlugIns.MurzimRecovery.RecoveryDia log.RecoveryDialogModel.Flash()
at Nokia.CareSuite.PlugIns.MurzimRecovery.RecoveryDia log.RecoveryDialogModel.<HandleDownloadVariantPack ageCompleted>b__c(Object state)

thanks for help, and sorry for my bad English


----------



## DilanChd (Aug 4, 2014)

keit14 said:


> Hi everyone, i hope you can help me with this.
> 
> i'm trying to flash my Nokia Lumia 820 (rm-824) AT&T.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi, 

If you try with the modified dlls, and it still does not work, then you can not. Sorry.


----------



## DilanChd (Aug 4, 2014)

tadtj said:


> ok thx now it showing .and last one ,my phone not vibra with hold volume down +power key
> 
> thn what next

Click to collapse



So, now PST shows the ROM?


----------



## tadtj (Aug 4, 2014)

anaheiim said:


> So, now PST shows the ROM?

Click to collapse




ya pst showing roms.. and window icon on phone blink when i connect phone with data cable .but not vibration  with volume down key+ power key


----------



## keit14 (Aug 4, 2014)

anaheiim said:


> Hi,
> 
> If you try with the modified dlls, and it still does not work, then you can not. Sorry.

Click to collapse



Man, i past last 5 days downloading the rom for that? /: (Yeah, my internet connection is extremely slow)

There is something i want to add. In the instructions of the dll's says that i have to put them in "PlugIns" folder, but i don't have that folder, the dll's are in "C:\Program Files (x86)\Nokia\Nokia Care Suite\Product Support Tool For Store 5.0" 

And there are only 1 folder inside this and is called "Data" with only "Zune" files.

No PlugIns or Murzim folders

This could make a difference?


----------



## musteky (Aug 4, 2014)

*Best Firmware*

Hello I have a doubt about the firmwares of nokia lumia cyan 

I have a nokia lumia 625, and liked to change my ROM, I know all the processes that I change my ROM, but I do not know what to change, because of this:

for exemple:

3058.50000.1424.0003  Austria CV

3058.50000.1424.0002  Belgium CV

my doubt is if this is the last digit of the firmware (.0003 and .0002)

what do those numbers mean? mean that the rom is newer? more recent? 

another exemple: 

Singapure   Country variant 3058.50000.1424.0011 

Italy            Country variant 3058.50000.1424.0006 

what is the best firmware? 

or are the same thing? 

my lumia is in europe, Portugal 

already changed the rom a few times but now I'm with doubts


----------



## DilanChd (Aug 4, 2014)

tadtj said:


> ya pst showing roms.. and window icon on phone blink when i connect phone with data cable .but not vibration  with volume down key+ power key

Click to collapse



Ok, but you managed to flash or not?


----------



## DilanChd (Aug 4, 2014)

keit14 said:


> Man, i past last 5 days downloading the rom for that? /: (Yeah, my internet connection is extremely slow)
> 
> There is something i want to add. In the instructions of the dll's says that i have to put them in "PlugIns" folder, but i don't have that folder, the dll's are in "C:\Program Files (x86)\Nokia\Nokia Care Suite\Product Support Tool For Store 5.0"
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You just copy the directory "C:\Program Files (x86)\Nokia\Nokia Care Suite\Product Support Tool For Store 5". No subfolders.


----------



## DilanChd (Aug 4, 2014)

musteky said:


> Hello I have a doubt about the firmwares of nokia lumia cyan
> 
> I have a nokia lumia 625, and liked to change my ROM, I know all the processes that I change my ROM, but I do not know what to change, because of this:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi, 

Take the Product Code of your country. 
The Product Code are variants / regions. They are grouped under different versions. So the numbers of versions does not necessarily mean higher version 

Take 059T8Q6 RM-941 VAR EU 7L ES PT MV if you live in Portugal.


----------



## musteky (Aug 5, 2014)

anaheiim said:


> Hi,
> 
> Take the Product Code of your country.
> The Product Code are variants / regions. They are grouped under different versions. So the numbers of versions does not necessarily mean higher version
> ...

Click to collapse



This version you give me is CV? whats mean 7l and mv?


----------



## DilanChd (Aug 5, 2014)

musteky said:


> This version you give me is CV? whats mean 7l and mv?

Click to collapse



7L = I don't know
ES = Spain
MV = Maldives (I'm not sure)
PT = Portugal

This is a multi-area Product Code.


----------



## musteky (Aug 5, 2014)

anaheiim said:


> 7L = I don't know
> ES = Spain
> MV = Maldives
> PT = Portugal
> ...

Click to collapse



I live in Portugal, so this product code is the best for me rigth? is unbranded?

because i see in singapure this firmware 3058.50000.1424.0011 and thought it was better because it was the highest build (.0011)


----------



## williamtavares (Aug 5, 2014)

no 8.1+Cyan for HK APAC Lumia 1520
I Thought MS was better than android at updates. . . 
What's wrong with they? Lumia 1520 is a high end windows phone, why  all the slowness to update it while entry models already have the update running?!


----------



## tadtj (Aug 5, 2014)

anaheiim said:


> Ok, but you managed to flash or not?

Click to collapse




in retry option hold volume down + power key but not feel vibration


----------



## yasan (Aug 5, 2014)

I can't change lumia 1020 product code. Orginal product code is 059V1P4 and i want to change with 059T862 but it doesn't work.


*Logs
*




```
2014-08-05 16:41:10Z | 6716 (MultiSoftwareUpdater) | 0x00000001 | Nokia.Castor.dll | Nokia.CareSuite.Diagnostics.TraceManager | Information | New diagnostic trace writer registered. | 
2014-08-05 16:41:10Z | 6716 (MultiSoftwareUpdater.exe) | 0x00000001 | Nokia.Wezen.Diagnostics.dll | Nokia.Wezen.Diagnostics.TraceManager | Information | New diagnostic trace writer registered. | 
2014-08-05 16:41:10Z | 6716 (MultiSoftwareUpdater.exe) | 0x00000001 | Nokia.Wezen.Diagnostics.dll | Nokia.Wezen.Diagnostics.TraceManager | Information | Diagnostic logs enabled. | 
2014-08-05 16:41:10Z | 6716 (MultiSoftwareUpdater.exe) | 0x00000001 | Nokia.Murzim.Diagnostics.dll | Nokia.Murzim.Diagnostics.TraceManager | Information | New diagnostic trace writer registered. | 
2014-08-05 16:41:10Z | 6716 (MultiSoftwareUpdater.exe) | 0x00000001 | Nokia.Murzim.Diagnostics.dll | Nokia.Murzim.Diagnostics.TraceManager | Information | Diagnostic logs enabled. | 
2014-08-05 16:41:10Z | 6716 (MultiSoftwareUpdater.exe) | 0x00000001 | Nokia.Delta.Common.dll | Nokia.Delta.Diagnostics.TraceManager | Information | New diagnostic trace writer registered. | 
2014-08-05 16:41:10Z | 6716 (MultiSoftwareUpdater.exe) | 0x00000001 | Nokia.Delta.Common.dll | Nokia.Delta.Diagnostics.TraceManager | Information | Diagnostic logs enabled. | 
2014-08-05 16:41:14Z | 6716 (MultiSoftwareUpdater) | 0x00000001 | Nokia.CareSuite.MultiTools.Murzim.dll | Nokia.CareSuite.MultiTools.Murzim.MurzimProductInfoReader | Information | Reading phone info ID:5&6DEC901&0&1&1 Name:USB2 ProductType:RM-875 ProductId:0421 0661 | 
2014-08-05 16:41:14Z | 6716 (MultiSoftwareUpdater) | 0x00000001 | Nokia.CareSuite.MultiTools.FeatureSelection.dll | Nokia.CareSuite.MultiTools.FeatureSelection.FeatureSelectionModel | Information | Feature activated, FeatureUpdated event raised | 
2014-08-05 16:41:14Z | 6716 (MultiSoftwareUpdater.exe) | 0x00000008 | Nokia.Murzim.Ncsd.dll | Nokia.Murzim.Ncsd.MurzimNcsd | Information | Trying to send message... | 
2014-08-05 16:41:16Z | 6716 (MultiSoftwareUpdater.exe) | 0x00000008 | Nokia.Murzim.Connectivity.JsonMessaging.dll | Nokia.Murzim.Connectivity.JsonMessaging.MurzimJsonMessaging | Information | Murzim: Message to send: {{"jsonrpc":"2.0","id":1,"method":"ReadProductCode","params":null}} | 
2014-08-05 16:41:16Z | 6716 (MultiSoftwareUpdater.exe) | 0x00000008 | Nokia.Murzim.Connectivity.JsonMessaging.dll | Nokia.Murzim.Connectivity.JsonMessaging.MurzimJsonMessaging | Information | Murzim: Message received: {{"id":1,"jsonrpc":"2.0","result":{{"ProductCode":"059V1P4"}}}}
 | 
2014-08-05 16:41:16Z | 6716 (MultiSoftwareUpdater.exe) | 0x00000008 | Nokia.Murzim.Connectivity.FuseAdaptation.dll | Nokia.Murzim.Connectivity.FuseAdaptation.MurzimFuseIdentity | Information | RM-875 | 
2014-08-05 16:41:16Z | 6716 (MultiSoftwareUpdater.exe) | 0x00000008 | Nokia.Murzim.Ncsd.dll | Nokia.Murzim.Ncsd.MurzimNcsd | Information | Trying to send message... | 
2014-08-05 16:41:16Z | 6716 (MultiSoftwareUpdater.exe) | 0x00000008 | Nokia.Murzim.Connectivity.JsonMessaging.dll | Nokia.Murzim.Connectivity.JsonMessaging.MurzimJsonMessaging | Information | Murzim: Message to send: {{"jsonrpc":"2.0","id":2,"method":"ReadSwVersion","params":null}} | 
2014-08-05 16:41:16Z | 6716 (MultiSoftwareUpdater.exe) | 0x00000008 | Nokia.Murzim.Connectivity.JsonMessaging.dll | Nokia.Murzim.Connectivity.JsonMessaging.MurzimJsonMessaging | Information | Murzim: Message received: {{"id":2,"jsonrpc":"2.0","result":{{"SwVersion":"3051.40000.1345.1001"}}}}
 | 
2014-08-05 16:41:27Z | 6716 (MultiSoftwareUpdater.exe) | 0x00000009 | Nokia.Murzim.Ncsd.dll | Nokia.Murzim.Ncsd.MurzimNcsd | Information | Trying to send message... | 
2014-08-05 16:41:27Z | 6716 (MultiSoftwareUpdater.exe) | 0x00000009 | Nokia.Murzim.Connectivity.JsonMessaging.dll | Nokia.Murzim.Connectivity.JsonMessaging.MurzimJsonMessaging | Information | Murzim: Message to send: {{"jsonrpc":"2.0","id":3,"method":"ReadSerialNumber","params":null}} | 
2014-08-05 16:41:27Z | 6716 (MultiSoftwareUpdater.exe) | 0x00000009 | Nokia.Murzim.Connectivity.JsonMessaging.dll | Nokia.Murzim.Connectivity.JsonMessaging.MurzimJsonMessaging | Information | Murzim: Message received: {{"id":3,"jsonrpc":"2.0","result":{{"SerialNumber":"357254052652692"}}}}
 | 
2014-08-05 16:41:27Z | 6716 (MultiSoftwareUpdater.exe) | 0x00000009 | Nokia.Murzim.Connectivity.FuseAdaptation.dll | Nokia.Murzim.Connectivity.FuseAdaptation.MurzimFuseIdentity | Information | Nokia Lumia 909 | 
2014-08-05 16:41:27Z | 6716 (MultiSoftwareUpdater.exe) | 0x00000009 | Nokia.Murzim.Ncsd.dll | Nokia.Murzim.Ncsd.MurzimNcsd | Information | Trying to send message... | 
2014-08-05 16:41:27Z | 6716 (MultiSoftwareUpdater.exe) | 0x00000009 | Nokia.Murzim.Connectivity.JsonMessaging.dll | Nokia.Murzim.Connectivity.JsonMessaging.MurzimJsonMessaging | Information | Murzim: Message to send: {{"jsonrpc":"2.0","id":4,"method":"ReadMeid","params":{{"MessageVersion":0}}}} | 
2014-08-05 16:41:27Z | 6716 (MultiSoftwareUpdater.exe) | 0x00000009 | Nokia.Murzim.Connectivity.JsonMessaging.dll | Nokia.Murzim.Connectivity.JsonMessaging.MurzimJsonMessaging | Information | Murzim: Message received: {{"error":{{"code":-2147467259,"message":"Secure PA layer error occurred (00000013)"}},"id":4,"jsonrpc":"2.0"}}
 | 
2014-08-05 16:41:27Z | 6716 (MultiSoftwareUpdater.exe) | 0x00000009 | Nokia.Murzim.Connectivity.JsonMessaging.dll | Nokia.Murzim.Connectivity.JsonMessaging.MurzimJsonMessaging | Error | Invalid response from device: {{"jsonrpc":"2.0","error":{{"code":-2147467259,"message":"Secure PA layer error occurred (00000013)"}},"id":4}}  "Secure PA layer error occurred (00000013)"
 -2147467259 | 
2014-08-05 16:41:27Z | 6716 (MultiSoftwareUpdater.exe) | 0x00000009 | Nokia.Murzim.Ncsd.dll | Nokia.Murzim.Ncsd.MurzimNcsd | Warning | Message send failed, retries left: 5 | <!CDATA[[Nokia.Murzim.Connectivity.JsonMessaging.InvalidResponseParametersException: Invalid response from device:  "Secure PA layer error occurred (00000013)"
error code: -2147467259
   konum: Nokia.Murzim.Connectivity.JsonMessaging.MurzimJsonMessaging.SendAndReceive(JsonRpcRequest req, TimeSpan timeSpan)
   konum: Nokia.Murzim.Ncsd.MurzimNcsd.TrySendAndReceiveMessage(JsonRpcRequest request)]]>
2014-08-05 16:41:28Z | 6716 (MultiSoftwareUpdater.exe) | 0x00000009 | Nokia.Murzim.Ncsd.dll | Nokia.Murzim.Ncsd.MurzimNcsd | Information | Trying to send message... | 
2014-08-05 16:41:28Z | 6716 (MultiSoftwareUpdater.exe) | 0x00000009 | Nokia.Murzim.Connectivity.JsonMessaging.dll | Nokia.Murzim.Connectivity.JsonMessaging.MurzimJsonMessaging | Information | Murzim: Message to send: {{"jsonrpc":"2.0","id":5,"method":"ReadMeid","params":{{"MessageVersion":0}}}} | 
2014-08-05 16:41:28Z | 6716 (MultiSoftwareUpdater.exe) | 0x00000009 | Nokia.Murzim.Connectivity.JsonMessaging.dll | Nokia.Murzim.Connectivity.JsonMessaging.MurzimJsonMessaging | Information | Murzim: Message received: {{"error":{{"code":-2147467259,"message":"Secure PA layer error occurred (00000013)"}},"id":5,"jsonrpc":"2.0"}}
 | 
2014-08-05 16:41:28Z | 6716 (MultiSoftwareUpdater.exe) | 0x00000009 | Nokia.Murzim.Connectivity.JsonMessaging.dll | Nokia.Murzim.Connectivity.JsonMessaging.MurzimJsonMessaging | Error | Invalid response from device: {{"jsonrpc":"2.0","error":{{"code":-2147467259,"message":"Secure PA layer error occurred (00000013)"}},"id":5}}  "Secure PA layer error occurred (00000013)"
 -2147467259 | 
2014-08-05 16:41:28Z | 6716 (MultiSoftwareUpdater.exe) | 0x00000009 | Nokia.Murzim.Ncsd.dll | Nokia.Murzim.Ncsd.MurzimNcsd | Warning | Message send failed, retries left: 4 | <!CDATA[[Nokia.Murzim.Connectivity.JsonMessaging.InvalidResponseParametersException: Invalid response from device:  "Secure PA layer error occurred (00000013)"
error code: -2147467259
   konum: Nokia.Murzim.Connectivity.JsonMessaging.MurzimJsonMessaging.SendAndReceive(JsonRpcRequest req, TimeSpan timeSpan)
   konum: Nokia.Murzim.Ncsd.MurzimNcsd.TrySendAndReceiveMessage(JsonRpcRequest request)]]>
2014-08-05 16:41:29Z | 6716 (MultiSoftwareUpdater.exe) | 0x00000009 | Nokia.Murzim.Ncsd.dll | Nokia.Murzim.Ncsd.MurzimNcsd | Information | Trying to send message... | 
2014-08-05 16:41:29Z | 6716 (MultiSoftwareUpdater.exe) | 0x00000009 | Nokia.Murzim.Connectivity.JsonMessaging.dll | Nokia.Murzim.Connectivity.JsonMessaging.MurzimJsonMessaging | Information | Murzim: Message to send: {{"jsonrpc":"2.0","id":6,"method":"ReadMeid","params":{{"MessageVersion":0}}}} | 
2014-08-05 16:41:29Z | 6716 (MultiSoftwareUpdater.exe) | 0x00000009 | Nokia.Murzim.Connectivity.JsonMessaging.dll | Nokia.Murzim.Connectivity.JsonMessaging.MurzimJsonMessaging | Information | Murzim: Message received: {{"error":{{"code":-2147467259,"message":"Secure PA layer error occurred (00000013)"}},"id":6,"jsonrpc":"2.0"}}
 | 
2014-08-05 16:41:29Z | 6716 (MultiSoftwareUpdater.exe) | 0x00000009 | Nokia.Murzim.Connectivity.JsonMessaging.dll | Nokia.Murzim.Connectivity.JsonMessaging.MurzimJsonMessaging | Error | Invalid response from device: {{"jsonrpc":"2.0","error":{{"code":-2147467259,"message":"Secure PA layer error occurred (00000013)"}},"id":6}}  "Secure PA layer error occurred (00000013)"
 -2147467259 | 
2014-08-05 16:41:29Z | 6716 (MultiSoftwareUpdater.exe) | 0x00000009 | Nokia.Murzim.Ncsd.dll | Nokia.Murzim.Ncsd.MurzimNcsd | Warning | Message send failed, retries left: 3 | <!CDATA[[Nokia.Murzim.Connectivity.JsonMessaging.InvalidResponseParametersException: Invalid response from device:  "Secure PA layer error occurred (00000013)"
error code: -2147467259
   konum: Nokia.Murzim.Connectivity.JsonMessaging.MurzimJsonMessaging.SendAndReceive(JsonRpcRequest req, TimeSpan timeSpan)
   konum: Nokia.Murzim.Ncsd.MurzimNcsd.TrySendAndReceiveMessage(JsonRpcRequest request)]]>
2014-08-05 16:41:30Z | 6716 (MultiSoftwareUpdater.exe) | 0x00000009 | Nokia.Murzim.Ncsd.dll | Nokia.Murzim.Ncsd.MurzimNcsd | Information | Trying to send message... | 
2014-08-05 16:41:30Z | 6716 (MultiSoftwareUpdater.exe) | 0x00000009 | Nokia.Murzim.Connectivity.JsonMessaging.dll | Nokia.Murzim.Connectivity.JsonMessaging.MurzimJsonMessaging | Information | Murzim: Message to send: {{"jsonrpc":"2.0","id":7,"method":"ReadMeid","params":{{"MessageVersion":0}}}} | 
2014-08-05 16:41:30Z | 6716 (MultiSoftwareUpdater.exe) | 0x00000009 | Nokia.Murzim.Connectivity.JsonMessaging.dll | Nokia.Murzim.Connectivity.JsonMessaging.MurzimJsonMessaging | Information | Murzim: Message received: {{"error":{{"code":-2147467259,"message":"Secure PA layer error occurred (00000013)"}},"id":7,"jsonrpc":"2.0"}}
 | 
2014-08-05 16:41:30Z | 6716 (MultiSoftwareUpdater.exe) | 0x00000009 | Nokia.Murzim.Connectivity.JsonMessaging.dll | Nokia.Murzim.Connectivity.JsonMessaging.MurzimJsonMessaging | Error | Invalid response from device: {{"jsonrpc":"2.0","error":{{"code":-2147467259,"message":"Secure PA layer error occurred (00000013)"}},"id":7}}  "Secure PA layer error occurred (00000013)"
 -2147467259 | 
2014-08-05 16:41:30Z | 6716 (MultiSoftwareUpdater.exe) | 0x00000009 | Nokia.Murzim.Ncsd.dll | Nokia.Murzim.Ncsd.MurzimNcsd | Warning | Message send failed, retries left: 2 | <!CDATA[[Nokia.Murzim.Connectivity.JsonMessaging.InvalidResponseParametersException: Invalid response from device:  "Secure PA layer error occurred (00000013)"
error code: -2147467259
   konum: Nokia.Murzim.Connectivity.JsonMessaging.MurzimJsonMessaging.SendAndReceive(JsonRpcRequest req, TimeSpan timeSpan)
   konum: Nokia.Murzim.Ncsd.MurzimNcsd.TrySendAndReceiveMessage(JsonRpcRequest request)]]>
2014-08-05 16:41:31Z | 6716 (MultiSoftwareUpdater.exe) | 0x00000009 | Nokia.Murzim.Ncsd.dll | Nokia.Murzim.Ncsd.MurzimNcsd | Information | Trying to send message... | 
2014-08-05 16:41:31Z | 6716 (MultiSoftwareUpdater.exe) | 0x00000009 | Nokia.Murzim.Connectivity.JsonMessaging.dll | Nokia.Murzim.Connectivity.JsonMessaging.MurzimJsonMessaging | Information | Murzim: Message to send: {{"jsonrpc":"2.0","id":8,"method":"ReadMeid","params":{{"MessageVersion":0}}}} | 
2014-08-05 16:41:31Z | 6716 (MultiSoftwareUpdater.exe) | 0x00000009 | Nokia.Murzim.Connectivity.JsonMessaging.dll | Nokia.Murzim.Connectivity.JsonMessaging.MurzimJsonMessaging | Information | Murzim: Message received: {{"error":{{"code":-2147467259,"message":"Secure PA layer error occurred (00000013)"}},"id":8,"jsonrpc":"2.0"}}
 | 
2014-08-05 16:41:31Z | 6716 (MultiSoftwareUpdater.exe) | 0x00000009 | Nokia.Murzim.Connectivity.JsonMessaging.dll | Nokia.Murzim.Connectivity.JsonMessaging.MurzimJsonMessaging | Error | Invalid response from device: {{"jsonrpc":"2.0","error":{{"code":-2147467259,"message":"Secure PA layer error occurred (00000013)"}},"id":8}}  "Secure PA layer error occurred (00000013)"
 -2147467259 | 
2014-08-05 16:41:31Z | 6716 (MultiSoftwareUpdater.exe) | 0x00000009 | Nokia.Murzim.Ncsd.dll | Nokia.Murzim.Ncsd.MurzimNcsd | Warning | Message send failed, retries left: 1 | <!CDATA[[Nokia.Murzim.Connectivity.JsonMessaging.InvalidResponseParametersException: Invalid response from device:  "Secure PA layer error occurred (00000013)"
error code: -2147467259
   konum: Nokia.Murzim.Connectivity.JsonMessaging.MurzimJsonMessaging.SendAndReceive(JsonRpcRequest req, TimeSpan timeSpan)
   konum: Nokia.Murzim.Ncsd.MurzimNcsd.TrySendAndReceiveMessage(JsonRpcRequest request)]]>
2014-08-05 16:41:31Z | 6716 (MultiSoftwareUpdater.exe) | 0x00000009 | Nokia.Murzim.Ncsd.dll | Nokia.Murzim.Ncsd.MurzimNcsd | Information | Message send failed after retries. Exception will be thrown. | 
2014-08-05 16:41:31Z | 6716 (MultiSoftwareUpdater) | 0x00000009 | Nokia.CareSuite.MultiTools.Murzim.dll | Nokia.CareSuite.MultiTools.Murzim.MurzimProductInformationProvider | Error |  | <!CDATA[[Nokia.Murzim.Connectivity.JsonMessaging.InvalidResponseParametersException: Invalid response from device:  "Secure PA layer error occurred (00000013)"
error code: -2147467259
   konum: Nokia.Murzim.Connectivity.JsonMessaging.MurzimJsonMessaging.SendAndReceive(JsonRpcRequest req, TimeSpan timeSpan)
   konum: Nokia.Murzim.Ncsd.MurzimNcsd.TrySendAndReceiveMessage(JsonRpcRequest request)
   konum: Nokia.Murzim.Ncsd.MurzimNcsd.ReadMeid()
   konum: Nokia.CareSuite.MultiTools.Murzim.MurzimProductInformationProvider.GetMeid()]]>
2014-08-05 16:41:31Z | 6716 (MultiSoftwareUpdater.exe) | 0x00000009 | Nokia.Murzim.Ncsd.dll | Nokia.Murzim.Ncsd.MurzimNcsd | Information | Trying to send message... | 
2014-08-05 16:41:31Z | 6716 (MultiSoftwareUpdater.exe) | 0x00000009 | Nokia.Murzim.Connectivity.JsonMessaging.dll | Nokia.Murzim.Connectivity.JsonMessaging.MurzimJsonMessaging | Information | Murzim: Message to send: {{"jsonrpc":"2.0","id":9,"method":"ReadPsn","params":null}} | 
2014-08-05 16:41:31Z | 6716 (MultiSoftwareUpdater.exe) | 0x00000009 | Nokia.Murzim.Connectivity.JsonMessaging.dll | Nokia.Murzim.Connectivity.JsonMessaging.MurzimJsonMessaging | Information | Murzim: Message received: {{"id":9,"jsonrpc":"2.0","result":{{"Psn":"CLI224296"}}}}
 | 
2014-08-05 16:41:31Z | 6716 (MultiSoftwareUpdater.exe) | 0x00000009 | Nokia.Murzim.Connectivity.FuseAdaptation.dll | Nokia.Murzim.Connectivity.FuseAdaptation.MurzimFuseIdentity | Information | RM-875 | 
2014-08-05 16:41:31Z | 6716 (MultiSoftwareUpdater) | 0x00000009 | Nokia.CareSuite.MultiTools.Murzim.dll | Nokia.CareSuite.MultiTools.Murzim.MurzimRefurbish | Information | USB2 (5&6DEC901&0&1&1): Getting product information. | 
2014-08-05 16:41:31Z | 6716 (MultiSoftwareUpdater) | 0x00000009 | Nokia.CareSuite.MultiTools.Murzim.dll | Nokia.CareSuite.MultiTools.Murzim.MurzimRefurbish | Information | USB2 (5&6DEC901&0&1&1): Preparing datapackage. | 
2014-08-05 16:41:31Z | 6716 (MultiSoftwareUpdater) | 0x00000009 | Nokia.CareSuite.MultiTools.Murzim.dll | Nokia.CareSuite.MultiTools.Murzim.MurzimRefurbish | Information | Checking data package error! | <!CDATA[[Nokia.Packages.VariantPackage.DataPackage20.VariantPackageSignatureInvalidException: C:\ProgramData\Nokia\Packages\Products\RM-875\RM875_059V1P4_3051.40000.1345.1001_025.vpl has invalid signature.
   konum: Nokia.Packages.VariantPackage.DataPackage20.VariantPackageInternal.CheckPackageSignature()
   konum: Nokia.CareSuite.MultiTools.Murzim.MurzimRefurbish.GetCrcFromVpl(String vplPath, String& ffuFile)
   konum: Nokia.CareSuite.MultiTools.Murzim.MurzimRefurbish.IsDataPackageComplete(DataPackageDescription dataPackageDescription, String& ffuFile)]]>
2014-08-05 16:41:31Z | 6716 (MultiSoftwareUpdater) | 0x00000009 | Nokia.CareSuite.MultiTools.Murzim.dll | Nokia.CareSuite.MultiTools.Murzim.MurzimRefurbish | Error |  | <!CDATA[[System.InvalidOperationException: The datapackage is corrupted. Vpl location : 'C:\ProgramData\Nokia\Packages\Products\RM-875\RM875_059V1P4_3051.40000.1345.1001_025.vpl'.
   konum: Nokia.CareSuite.MultiTools.Murzim.MurzimRefurbish.PrepareDataPackage(DataPackageDescription dataPackageDescription, String& ffuFile)
   konum: Nokia.CareSuite.MultiTools.Murzim.MurzimRefurbish.Refurbish(DataPackageDescription dataPackageDescription)]]>
2014-08-05 16:41:31Z | 6716 (MultiSoftwareUpdater) | 0x00000009 | Nokia.CareSuite.PlugIns.MultiRefurbish.dll | Nokia.CareSuite.PlugIns.MultiRefurbish.MultiRefurbishModel | Information | Flashing completed on connection 5&6DEC901&0&1&1 with fail : The datapackage is corrupted. Vpl location : 'C:\ProgramData\Nokia\Packages\Products\RM-875\RM875_059V1P4_3051.40000.1345.1001_025.vpl'..  | 
2014-08-05 16:41:31Z | 6716 (MultiSoftwareUpdater) | 0x00000008 | Nokia.CareSuite.PlugIns.MultiRefurbish.dll | Nokia.CareSuite.PlugIns.MultiRefurbish.MultiRefurbishModel | Information | ConnectionUpdated event received from ConnectionManager. Connection: USB2 5&6DEC901&0&1&1. | 
2014-08-05 16:41:31Z | 6716 (MultiSoftwareUpdater) | 0x00000008 | Nokia.CareSuite.MultiTools.Murzim.dll | Nokia.CareSuite.MultiTools.Murzim.MurzimProductInfoReader | Information | Reading phone info ID:5&6DEC901&0&1&1 Name:USB2 ProductType:RM-875 ProductId:0421 0661 | 
2014-08-05 16:41:31Z | 6716 (MultiSoftwareUpdater.exe) | 0x00000004 | Nokia.Murzim.Ncsd.dll | Nokia.Murzim.Ncsd.MurzimNcsd | Information | Trying to send message... | 
2014-08-05 16:41:31Z | 6716 (MultiSoftwareUpdater.exe) | 0x00000004 | Nokia.Murzim.Connectivity.JsonMessaging.dll | Nokia.Murzim.Connectivity.JsonMessaging.MurzimJsonMessaging | Information | Murzim: Message to send: {{"jsonrpc":"2.0","id":10,"method":"ReadProductCode","params":null}} | 
2014-08-05 16:41:31Z | 6716 (MultiSoftwareUpdater.exe) | 0x00000004 | Nokia.Murzim.Connectivity.JsonMessaging.dll | Nokia.Murzim.Connectivity.JsonMessaging.MurzimJsonMessaging | Information | Murzim: Message received: {{"id":10,"jsonrpc":"2.0","result":{{"ProductCode":"059V1P4"}}}}
 | 
2014-08-05 16:41:31Z | 6716 (MultiSoftwareUpdater.exe) | 0x00000004 | Nokia.Murzim.Connectivity.FuseAdaptation.dll | Nokia.Murzim.Connectivity.FuseAdaptation.MurzimFuseIdentity | Information | RM-875 | 
2014-08-05 16:41:31Z | 6716 (MultiSoftwareUpdater.exe) | 0x00000004 | Nokia.Murzim.Ncsd.dll | Nokia.Murzim.Ncsd.MurzimNcsd | Information | Trying to send message... | 
2014-08-05 16:41:31Z | 6716 (MultiSoftwareUpdater.exe) | 0x00000004 | Nokia.Murzim.Connectivity.JsonMessaging.dll | Nokia.Murzim.Connectivity.JsonMessaging.MurzimJsonMessaging | Information | Murzim: Message to send: {{"jsonrpc":"2.0","id":11,"method":"ReadSwVersion","params":null}} | 
2014-08-05 16:41:31Z | 6716 (MultiSoftwareUpdater.exe) | 0x00000004 | Nokia.Murzim.Connectivity.JsonMessaging.dll | Nokia.Murzim.Connectivity.JsonMessaging.MurzimJsonMessaging | Information | Murzim: Message received: {{"id":11,"jsonrpc":"2.0","result":{{"SwVersion":"3051.40000.1345.1001"}}}}
 | 
2014-08-05 16:42:12Z | 6716 (MultiSoftwareUpdater) | 0x00000001 | Nokia.CareSuite.MultiTools.Papi.dll | Nokia.CareSuite.MultiTools.Papi.MultiPapi | Warning | There are still some object which are not fully released. | <!CDATA[[System.Runtime.InteropServices.COMException (0x841A0104): Could not unload Product API. 
   konum: Nokia.ProductApi.ProductApiLoader.ProductApiLoaderClass.Unload()
   konum: Nokia.CareSuite.MultiTools.Papi.MultiPapi.Dispose(Boolean disposing)]]>
2014-08-05 16:42:12Z | 6716 (MultiSoftwareUpdater) | 0x00000001 | MultiSoftwareUpdater.exe | Nokia.CareSuite.MultiSoftwareUpdater.SessionMutex | Information | Mutex released. |
```


----------



## DilanChd (Aug 5, 2014)

tadtj said:


> in retry option hold volume down + power key but not feel vibration

Click to collapse



Lol. I understand that you do not feel any vibration. I ask you if, despite all the flashing process was success? Otherwise, he was there an error message?


----------



## DilanChd (Aug 5, 2014)

williamtavares said:


> no 8.1+Cyan for HK APAC Lumia 1520
> I Thought MS was better than android at updates. . .
> What's wrong with they? Lumia 1520 is a high end windows phone, why  all the slowness to update it while entry models already have the update running?!

Click to collapse



Nokia has *hundreds* of Product Code has put updating, testing, etc..


----------



## DilanChd (Aug 5, 2014)

yasan said:


> I can't change lumia 1020 product code. Orginal product code is 059V1P4 and i want to change with 059T862 but it doesn't work.
> 
> 
> *Logs
> ...

Click to collapse



If you do not *correctly follow the tutorial*, I can not help you. 
- Are there has at some point in the tutorial of mentioned "going to the module Multi Software Updater"? No.
- By cons there is mentioned use Product Support Tool for Store and stay on the user "No Connection", so that means not even connect the phone. 

Re-follow the tutorial (and such it right this time) to the "FLASH THE PRODUCT CODE" part...

And if you have an error in following correctly the tutorial, so here I will help you properly.


----------



## DilanChd (Aug 5, 2014)

musteky said:


> I live in Portugal, so this product code is the best for me rigth? is unbranded?
> 
> because i see in singapure this firmware 3058.50000.1424.0011 and thought it was better because it was the highest build (.0011)

Click to collapse



The Product Code that I you have given is best for you. 
As I've already said, the builds are different because of the framentation the Product Code. But here, you base on the version of firmware build is a bad thing, because it does not necessarily mean what you think.


----------



## williamtavares (Aug 5, 2014)

williamtavares said:


> no 8.1+Cyan for HK APAC Lumia 1520
> I Thought MS was better than android at updates. . .
> What's wrong with they? Lumia 1520 is a high end windows phone, why  all the slowness to update it while entry models already have the update running?!

Click to collapse



Got it today, thanks good God.


----------



## jankocharlie (Aug 6, 2014)

Yes! It worked. Thanks guys.


----------



## keit14 (Aug 6, 2014)

anaheiim said:


> You just copy the directory "C:\Program Files (x86)\Nokia\Nokia Care Suite\Product Support Tool For Store 5". No subfolders.

Click to collapse



I try that, and nothing ):

My phone(Nokia Lumia 820 AT&T) have
RM-824 
Product Code	059M0F3 
Software Version	3046.0001.1326.0003 (Not Amber, Not Black, Not 8.1 Just the basic wp8)

And im trying to flash to

RM-824

Product Code	059S0N1

Software Version	3051.40000.1347.1001 (Black)

i do all that the tutorial says but nothing /:

I get a cartel that says 

You choose no asigned product code for this device, do you want to continue? I click on continue but just before start flashing i get a message that says 



> 0xFA001304: Platform ID check fails. Reason(s): The FFU file is not meant for this product. The platform ID of image does not match with platform ID of the device.
> 
> Exception:
> Nokia.CareSuite.PlugIns.MurzimRecovery.RecoveryDialog.MurzimProgrammingException: 0xFA001304: Platform ID check fails. Reason(s): The FFU file is not meant for this product. The platform ID of image does not match with platform ID of the device.
> ...

Click to collapse




Then, i try with the DLL's, i put them on no subfolders like you say (there is where the original DLL's are). And i get this:



> Exception of type 'Nokia.CareSuite.PlugIns.MurzimRecovery.RecoveryDi alog.MurzimProgrammingException' was thrown.
> Exception:
> Nokia.CareSuite.PlugIns.MurzimRecovery.RecoveryDia log.MurzimProgrammingException: Exception of type 'Nokia.CareSuite.PlugIns.MurzimRecovery.RecoveryDi alog.MurzimProgrammingException' was thrown.
> at Nokia.CareSuite.PlugIns.MurzimRecovery.RecoveryDia log.RecoveryDialogModel.Flash()
> at Nokia.CareSuite.PlugIns.MurzimRecovery.RecoveryDia log.RecoveryDialogModel.<HandleDownloadVariantPack ageCompleted>b__c(Object state)

Click to collapse



I think this last error is a DLL's recognition (or something like that) problem.

I really wanna unbrand my phone because i'm from Venezuela and i can't use Internet Sharing because we don't have AT&T here ):

I'll really appreciate if someone could help me. Thanks, and again, sorry for my bad english.


----------



## TheBeak (Aug 6, 2014)

hey anaheiim, just wanted to take a second and say thank you for the work


----------



## zecuria (Aug 8, 2014)

I have gone through all the steps with my Lumia 920 however I keep getting the error:


```
Recovery Failed
invalid response from device incorrect message id
```

I don't know what I am currently doing wrong.


----------



## TheIronMaiden (Aug 9, 2014)

Can i flash a country variant cyan rom to my att usa lumia 920 running a rogers rom w/dev preview?


----------



## shouro (Aug 10, 2014)

*0xFA001304 Error: Unable to Flash*

Great Post!

I have an Unlocked ATT Nokia Lumia 920 (Red) that I'd like to unbrand. I'm living in Italy now. 

Hardware Product Type: RM-820 (ATT USA)
Hardware Product Code: 059N5T7

I keep getting the following error:

*0xFA001304: Platform ID check fails. Reason(s): The FFU file is not meant for this product. The platform ID of image does not match with platform ID of the device.

Exception:
Nokia.CareSuite.PlugIns.MurzimRecovery.RecoveryDialog.MurzimProgrammingException: 0xFA001304: Platform ID check fails. Reason(s): The FFU file is not meant for this product. The platform ID of image does not match with platform ID of the device.

   at Nokia.CareSuite.PlugIns.MurzimRecovery.RecoveryDialog.RecoveryDialogModel.Flash()
   at Nokia.CareSuite.PlugIns.MurzimRecovery.RecoveryDialog.RecoveryDialogModel.<HandleDownloadVariantPackageCompleted>b__b(Object state)*

I have tried flashing the following:

RM-820 Type
059R3R8 RM-820 VAR AMERICA CA ROGERSWIR SL RED
059S6M9 RM-820 VAR AMERICA LTA1 UY PY CV LTE RED
059R4W8 RM-820 GLOBAL RED SWAP

RM-821 Type
059R012 RM-821 VAR EU IT TIM BLACK

I have followed the instructions but does not seem to work. Any help will be greatly appreciated. Thank you so much!


----------



## Tarar (Aug 10, 2014)

*Usergroupcongiguration.cfg file is not working*

I tried to download the firmware of nokia lumia 820 Rm-825 product code 059ROH7 
via nokia data package manager but it does not even show the server CARE SUITE EXTERNEl
Please Help
My phone turned off a couple of days ago and is not turning on.


----------



## Tarar (Aug 10, 2014)

*Is This CFG File Working?*

User Group configuration file is not working anymore please help me 
caresuite externel does not even show up using this cfg file


----------



## joem86 (Aug 11, 2014)

*Unlock by choosing a country variant*

Does choosing a country variant ROM effectively unlock my phone to work on any carrier?


----------



## DilanChd (Aug 11, 2014)

zecuria said:


> I have gone through all the steps with my Lumia 920 however I keep getting the error:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...

Click to collapse



What is your Hardware Product Code?
And what is the Product Code that you kave took?


----------



## DilanChd (Aug 11, 2014)

hawkeye29 said:


> Can i flash a country variant cyan rom to my att usa lumia 920 running a rogers rom w/dev preview?

Click to collapse



It seem to me that you have already tried, even with the customs assembly (dll), right?
For Lumia Cyan, there is not yet the ROMs of this version available on Nokia servers for the NL920 (RM-820).


----------



## DilanChd (Aug 11, 2014)

shouro said:


> Great Post!
> 
> I have an Unlocked ATT Nokia Lumia 920 (Red) that I'd like to unbrand. I'm living in Italy now.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If you got this error, then there is a good chance that you can not flash it. Sorry.


----------



## TheIronMaiden (Aug 11, 2014)

anaheiim said:


> It seem to me that you have already tried, even with the customs assembly (dll), right?

Click to collapse



I have only tried flashing the att version to my rogers 920, but I thought it might be possible to flash to a CV ROM in order to flash back to an att ROM. I guess I can't. Damn it


----------



## DilanChd (Aug 11, 2014)

Tarar said:


> User Group configuration file is not working anymore please help me
> caresuite externel does not even show up using this cfg file

Click to collapse



What's that? *It is very, very bad* of make a UP as you did. 
You're not the only one here who need help, and besides we are not robots, so please thank you to respect this.

UserGroupConfiguration works fine. 
Have you at least tried to simply click "Ok" in the login window?
For you, it does not show "CareSuite External", but that "Nokia Care Suite Server".


----------



## DilanChd (Aug 11, 2014)

joem86 said:


> Does choosing a country variant ROM effectively unlock my phone to work on any carrier?

Click to collapse



In the OP (well the post #1), it is mentioned:


			
				anaheiim said:
			
		

> By cons, the flashing operation will not desimlock your device!

Click to collapse


----------



## DilanChd (Aug 11, 2014)

hawkeye29 said:


> I have only tried flashing the att version to my rogers 920, but I thought it might be possible to flash to a CV ROM in order to flash back to an att ROM. I guess I can't. Damn it

Click to collapse



You can always try, we never know. 
For cons, I edited my post about you (I do not know if you've had time to read what I added):


			
				anaheiim said:
			
		

> For Lumia Cyan, there is not yet the ROMs of this version available on Nokia servers for the NL920 (RM-820).

Click to collapse


----------



## DilanChd (Aug 11, 2014)

keit14 said:


> I try that, and nothing ):
> 
> My phone(Nokia Lumia 820 AT&T) have
> RM-824
> ...

Click to collapse



Unfortunately many people are in your case, and the fact is that if you got this error (FFU) even with the custom(s) DLL(s), then you can not currently flash the device (currently up someone finds a bypass of this deadlock).


----------



## joem86 (Aug 11, 2014)

anaheiim said:


> In the OP (well the post #1), it is mentioned:

Click to collapse



Ah, yes. I must have missed that. I was able to finally get the black update on my Lumia 620 using your method. Thank you!


----------



## Tarar (Aug 11, 2014)

**



anaheiim said:


> What's that? *It is very, very bad* of make a UP as you did.
> You're not the only one here who need help, and besides we are not robots, so please thank you to respect this.
> 
> UserGroupConfiguration works fine.
> ...

Click to collapse



SERIOUSLY i don't know why are you getting so rude,new here
anyways if anything offended you i am sorry for that
and yes i have simply pressed that "OK" in the login window
and after entering the product type and product code it gives me "No Varient package found"
i have tried literally a million times
any help will be much appreciated
and sorry for my bad english


----------



## DilanChd (Aug 11, 2014)

Tarar said:


> SERIOUSLY i don't know why are you getting so rude,new here
> anyways if anything offended you i am sorry for that
> and yes i have simply pressed that "OK" in the login window
> and after entering the product type and product code it gives me "No Varient package found"
> ...

Click to collapse



I just have said it was frowned upon to do so and that the answer can sometimes be waiting because we have a life outside. That's it. 

Can you make a screenshot of the problem/error please?


----------



## Tarar (Aug 11, 2014)

*ScreenShots*



anaheiim said:


> I just have said it was frowned upon to do so and that the answer can sometimes be waiting because we have a life outside. That's it.
> 
> Can you make a screenshot of the problem/error please?

Click to collapse



Offcourse
Here are the screenshots bro


----------



## Tarar (Aug 11, 2014)

Tarar said:


> Offcourse
> Here are the screenshots bro[/QUOTE
> 
> have you tried it recently?

Click to collapse


----------



## DilanChd (Aug 11, 2014)

tarar said:


> offcourse
> here are the screenshots bro

Click to collapse



059roh7 => 059r*0*h7


----------



## Tarar (Aug 11, 2014)

Tarar said:


> it worked
> Thanks a lot brother
> a million thanks

Click to collapse



My Phone does not vibrate after pressing volume down and power key.
it got off suddenly a few days ago while i was playing some game and it did not power up after that.
is there still any workout for this or am i out of luck?


----------



## mha_mha (Aug 12, 2014)

Is it possible a Sim unlocked lumia 1520 get lock again when flashing a ROM (even a simlock version) using Nokia care suite?


----------



## DilanChd (Aug 12, 2014)

mha_mha said:


> Is it possible a Sim unlocked lumia 1520 get lock again when flashing a ROM (even a simlock version) using Nokia care suite?

Click to collapse



It is mentioned in the OP:


			
				anaheiim said:
			
		

> By cons, the flashing operation will not desimlock your device!

Click to collapse


----------



## DilanChd (Aug 12, 2014)

@kpwp

It is mentioned not to quote the OP... 
Thank you to rectify this, this will avoid unnecessary work for moderation. Thanks.
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=54773823&postcount=915

*******​
What is your problem to flash?


----------



## mha_mha (Aug 13, 2014)

Thanks for your respond.
Somebody bought a lumia 1520 for me from UAE. I noticed that there is printed the name of O2 on the box of the phone, and I got worried about  Sim lock problem. So I tested it with a sim and it worked. I don't know is it was unlocked from the beginning by O2 or got unlocked by the seller or somebody else.
Yesterday I tried to update the phone by flashing the latest ROM using Nokia care suite with the product code that printed on a label in the phone box, 059V5F2.The phone is now updated to cyan but it shows the O2 logo at the boot time! Then I found out the previous ROM was unbranded and wasn't the O2's default ROM. So I got worried again about the phone to be Sim lock.
I didn't have any nano Sim to test it again but I found a code from the website to check Sim luck status (##7820#). When I entered that code, a text box showed up to enter the unlock code!
So is it possible that this phone got lock again?


----------



## DilanChd (Aug 13, 2014)

mha_mha said:


> Thanks for your respond.
> Somebody bought a lumia 1520 for me from UAE. I noticed that there is printed the name of O2 on the box of the phone, and I got worried about  Sim lock problem. So I tested it with a sim and it worked. I don't know is it was unlocked from the beginning by O2 or got unlocked by the seller or somebody else.
> Yesterday I tried to update the phone by flashing the latest ROM using Nokia care suite with the product code that printed on a label in the phone box, 059V5F2.The phone is now updated to cyan but it shows the O2 logo at the boot time! Then I found out the previous ROM was unbranded and wasn't the O2's default ROM. So I got worried again about the phone to be Sim lock.
> I didn't have any nano Sim to test it again but I found a code from the website to check Sim luck status (##7820#). When I entered that code, a text box showed up to enter the unlock code!
> So is it possible that this phone got lock again?

Click to collapse



For the Nokia Lumia WP8, unlocking the SIM depends on a sub-parameter (SIM Unlock) of the extra+info app. 
The access to SIM Unlock parameter depends (officially) a code via the keypad of the phone (##7820#). This parameter is most often available with branded ROM (and it makes sense), rather than unbranded ROM. 
So the explanation for the "visibility" of the menu for you is simply that you are under branded ROM. Re-flash a unbranded ROM, and you will not have this feature. 

So no it is not re-simlock.


----------



## tritonaus (Aug 13, 2014)

Having some issues flashing mine.. Not in the process but actually post flashing..

I've tried this multiple times, the flashing succeeds no problem, but I get continuous issues while trying to upgrade it.

My phone is this one 

059T4B0 RM-875 VAR APAC AU TELSTRA BLACK

and am trying to flash with this one

059T4B1 RM-875 VAR APAC AU CV BLACK

It will then allow me to download the first update (pre 8.1), but I keep getting errors along the lines of "unable to open the downloaded file" (on the actual 8.1 update) and the insert any error code on this page windowsphone.co m/en-au/how-to/wp8/basics/solutions-to-update-issues

I'm pretty sure nearly every error code from there has shown up.

On two occasions it did actually download and begin the 8.1 update, the progress bar would get about 80% (on the cog page) then reset. It would then get in a boot loop.. Nokia splash, cogs, nokia splash.. cogs.. etc

The main reason I want to try and get Cyan on there is that I've been having trouble with my Wifi and Bluetooth since I got the phone. Several times a day they just stop working, it can't pick and wifi up (and BT). So I attempt to turn wifi off then back on and it never comes back on, just the dots along the top of the screen forever cycling..

Any suggestions?


----------



## mha_mha (Aug 13, 2014)

anaheiim said:


> For the Nokia Lumia WP8, unlocking the SIM depends on a sub-parameter (SIM Unlock) of the extra+info app.
> The access to SIM Unlock parameter depends (officially) a code via the keypad of the phone (##7820#). This parameter is most often available with branded ROM (and it makes sense), rather than unbranded ROM.
> So the explanation for the "visibility" of the menu for you is simply that you are under branded ROM. Re-flash a unbranded ROM, and you will not have this feature.
> 
> So no it is not re-simlock.

Click to collapse



Please help me! When I click retry and connect it to the PC and pressing volume down + power button, The phone doesn't get the connection and boots normally up!!
I just flashed my phone with exact instruction yesterday!


----------



## mha_mha (Aug 13, 2014)

mha_mha said:


> Please help me! When I click retry and connect it to the PC and pressing volume down + power button, The phone doesn't get the connection and boots normally up!!
> I just flashed my phone with exact instruction yesterday!

Click to collapse



My problem has been solved by uninstalling the previous version of Nokia care suite and installing the latest one.


----------



## faizebrown (Aug 13, 2014)

*error problem*



compu829 said:


> Ok. Your tutorial works. One thing I missed:
> 1. Data Package Manager requires product type AND product code. I read it quickly and thought it was OR.
> 
> TL;DR: User error. I didn't follow the tutorial. Follow the tutorial!
> ...

Click to collapse



I am have problem to install nokia care suite please help me to sort out this problem ?

thanks and reards

Faisal


----------



## mha_mha (Aug 13, 2014)

anaheiim said:


> For the Nokia Lumia WP8, unlocking the SIM depends on a sub-parameter (SIM Unlock) of the extra+info app.
> The access to SIM Unlock parameter depends (officially) a code via the keypad of the phone (##7820#). This parameter is most often available with branded ROM (and it makes sense), rather than unbranded ROM.
> So the explanation for the "visibility" of the menu for you is simply that you are under branded ROM. Re-flash a unbranded ROM, and you will not have this feature.
> 
> So no it is not re-simlock.

Click to collapse



As your suggestion, I flashed an unbranded ROM and every thing is OK. I tested the phone by my friend's nano Sim, and it's still unlocked. But even now, when I enter ##7820# it shows a lock on a Sim and a text box to enter unlock code. So I can say this way is not a good method to check a phone's Sim lock status.

You said Sim unlocking depends on extra+info, so is there any possibility to change in Sim lock status by updating that app by store?
Thank you.


----------



## DilanChd (Aug 14, 2014)

faizebrown said:


> I am have problem to install nokia care suite please help me to sort out this problem ?
> 
> thanks and reards
> 
> Faisal

Click to collapse



What are the problems you have meet? 
Screenshots?


----------



## DilanChd (Aug 14, 2014)

mha_mha said:


> As your suggestion, I flashed an unbranded ROM and every thing is OK. I tested the phone by my friend's nano Sim, and it's still unlocked. But even now, when I enter ##7820# it shows a lock on a Sim and a text box to enter unlock code. So I can say this way is not a good method to check a phone's Sim lock status.
> 
> You said Sim unlocking depends on extra+info, so is there any possibility to change in Sim lock status by updating that app by store?
> Thank you.

Click to collapse



As I said, you can also access this "feature" on some unbranded ROM.

"You said Sim unlocking depends on extra+info, so is there any possibility to change in Sim lock status by updating that app by store?"
No, once unlocked then it is unlocked. Similarly to the inverse (until you unlock it).


----------



## jaythang (Aug 15, 2014)

*Corupted FFU*

Ok so i downloaded and follow instructions. But I am getting the same issue that the FFU file i downloaded is corrupted.

Im using Lumia 925 RM-892, I also tried downloading RM-893 but to no avail 

HELP


----------



## DilanChd (Aug 15, 2014)

jaythang said:


> Ok so i downloaded and follow instructions. But I am getting the same issue that the FFU file i downloaded is corrupted.
> 
> Im using Lumia 925 RM-892, I also tried downloading RM-893 but to no avail
> 
> HELP

Click to collapse



This is normal, because the ROM that you downloaded (RM-893) is not signed for your device (RM-892). Also try to bypass this problem with the custom assembly of compu829 (take only "Nokia.Packages.VariantPackage.DataPackage20.dll", not "Nokia.CareSuite.PlugIns.MurzimRecovery.dll").


----------



## jaythang (Aug 15, 2014)

anaheiim said:


> This is normal, because the ROM that you downloaded (RM-893) is not signed for your device (RM-892). Also try to bypass this problem with the custom assembly of compu829 (take only "Nokia.Packages.VariantPackage.DataPackage20.dll", not "Nokia.CareSuite.PlugIns.MurzimRecovery.dll").

Click to collapse



Tried it but it is not working at all. I already tried downloading from Navifirm+, Download Manager, NSU, NSRT but they have all the same issue

The file 'C:\ProgramData\Nokia\Packages\Products\RM-892\RM892_3051.50009.1424.0001_RETAIL_eu_finland_202_01_439261_prd_signed.ffu' from the data package is corrupted.
Exception:
System.InvalidOperationException: The file 'C:\ProgramData\Nokia\Packages\Products\RM-892\RM892_3051.50009.1424.0001_RETAIL_eu_finland_202_01_439261_prd_signed.ffu' from the data package is corrupted.
   at Nokia.CareSuite.PlugIns.MurzimRecovery.RecoveryDialog.RecoveryDialogModel.<HandleDownloadVariantPackageCompleted>b__b(Object state)

I am wondering if i did something wrong........


----------



## kramnod (Aug 16, 2014)

http://htcfanboys.com/download/anaheiim/?action=list&folder=7973

Is this your site? What are the tweaks on those 1520 Rom's?


----------



## Nappichin (Aug 18, 2014)

anaheiim said:


> ```
> [COLOR="Red"]CHANGELOG - NOKIA CARE SUITE PST 5.1.83.1414[/COLOR]
> 
> - Support for the first Windows Phone 8.1 devices: RM-974, RM-975, RM-976, RM-977, RM-978, RM-979, RM-1010, RM-1027.
> ...

Click to collapse



I want to flash my Nokia Lumia 630, RM-977, Cricket USA Carrier, Product Code 059V713 but CareSuite can't find anything for this phone... Can I use a package from a another Product Code for RM-977 (like 059V508 Global Swap)?


----------



## DilanChd (Aug 19, 2014)

jaythang said:


> Tried it but it is not working at all. I already tried downloading from Navifirm+, Download Manager, NSU, NSRT but they have all the same issue
> 
> The file 'C:\ProgramData\Nokia\Packages\Products\RM-892\RM892_3051.50009.1424.0001_RETAIL_eu_finland_202_01_439261_prd_signed.ffu' from the data package is corrupted.
> Exception:
> ...

Click to collapse



What is your Hardware Product Code?


----------



## DilanChd (Aug 19, 2014)

kramnod said:


> http://htcfanboys.com/download/anaheiim/?action=list&folder=7973
> 
> Is this your site? What are the tweaks on those 1520 Rom's?

Click to collapse



Very certainly global parameters. I put it because I was not going to upload all Product Code (hundreds).
For you, take *059V421 RM-937* VAR APAC PH CV BLACK


----------



## DilanChd (Aug 19, 2014)

Nappichin said:


> I want to flash my Nokia Lumia 630, RM-977, Cricket USA Carrier, Product Code 059V713 but CareSuite can't find anything for this phone... Can I use a package from a another Product Code for RM-977 (like 059V508 Global Swap)?

Click to collapse



Yes, you can use this.


----------



## DilanChd (Aug 19, 2014)

*New version of Nokia Care Suite (5.4.119.1432) available on OP (post #1).*


----------



## Nappichin (Aug 20, 2014)

Thanks for your help!  It restored the internet sharing option, but I couldn't get it to stay on. I started trying different options in settings - cellular+SIM and somehow the option was removed again.  I also had installed access point, and it said it only work with earlier versions of this operating system.  After that I performed an operation to remove access point from the phone.... I lost the internet sharing selection after that! Tell me if I should flash a different RM-977 ROM?


-After posting posting the previous msg, I go to my computer to re-flash the phone and find the internet sharing option was back in the settings menu....[emoji15] so now I someone to point in the direction where I can get information to get the internet sharing to stay working and how to use the sysapp pusher.


----------



## DilanChd (Aug 20, 2014)

Nappichin said:


> Thanks for your help!  It restored the internet sharing option, but I couldn't get it to stay on. I started trying different options in settings - cellular+SIM and somehow the option was removed again.  I also had installed access point, and it said it only work with earlier versions of this operating system.  After that I performed an operation to remove access point from the phone.... I lost the internet sharing selection after that! Tell me if I should flash a different RM-977 ROM?
> 
> 
> -After posting posting the previous msg, I go to my computer to re-flash the phone and find the internet sharing option was back in the settings menu....[emoji15] so now I someone to point in the direction where I can get information to get the internet sharing to stay working and how to use the sysapp pusher.

Click to collapse



So what ROM you're running now? Always the Global ROM?


----------



## exiva (Aug 20, 2014)

Sorry if this question has been asked before, but what is the best rom to flash on a at&t Lumia 920 to debrand & enable internet sharing while retaining LTE with the same bands available? Also has it been fixed where you can't return to an at&t rom after going international?


----------



## fiberterminal (Aug 20, 2014)

*635*

I'm using an AT&T branded Lumia 635 (RM-975). Has anyone managed to flash this phone to a non-AT&T ROM? I'm trying to flash "059W1Z6 VAR LTA 7R CV" and it's saying "The FFU file is not meant for this product. The platform ID of image does not match with platform ID of the device." I downloaded the newest version of Nokia Care Suite and even tried the patched "Nokia.Packages.VariantPackage.DataPackage20.dll" with no luck both times.

Is this phone currently unflashable to different product codes? My current product code is "059V714".


----------



## Nappichin (Aug 21, 2014)

anaheiim said:


> So what ROM you're running now? Always the Global ROM?

Click to collapse



I'm currently running RM-977 Global Swap, Product Code 059V508... I can't find a Data Package for my original Product Code 059V713.

Are there other Data Packages availiable for my Nokia Lumia 930 RM-977?


----------



## VistaMaster (Aug 21, 2014)

Before I revert my Lumia 1020 back to 8.0 (or maybe that is what I need to do) is there a way to unbrand the 1020 that was unlocked from the AT&T Network?  Please tell me which one to use.  If its a two step process, please tell which two to use.  My product ID is 877.

FYI, the issue I am having is with Internet Tethering.  My wish is to load the "unlocked" firmware that Microsoft is using on the 1020's that are unlocked from their store.  If anyone has the 1020 with Internet Tethering on T-Mobile working please let me know.

Thanks!
Vista Mater


----------



## DilanChd (Aug 21, 2014)

fiberterminal said:


> I'm using an AT&T branded Lumia 635 (RM-975). Has anyone managed to flash this phone to a non-AT&T ROM? I'm trying to flash "059W1Z6 VAR LTA 7R CV" and it's saying "The FFU file is not meant for this product. The platform ID of image does not match with platform ID of the device." I downloaded the newest version of Nokia Care Suite and even tried the patched "Nokia.Packages.VariantPackage.DataPackage20.dll" with no luck both times.
> 
> Is this phone currently unflashable to different product codes? My current product code is "059V714".

Click to collapse



If you have tried with custom assembly and that has not worked, then no you can not.


----------



## DilanChd (Aug 21, 2014)

Nappichin said:


> I'm currently running RM-977 Global Swap, Product Code 059V508... I can't find a Data Package for my original Product Code 059V713.
> 
> Are there other Data Packages availiable for my Nokia Lumia 930 RM-977?

Click to collapse



059V713 does not exist on the Nokia Care Servers.
You can try this unbranded ROM, but is not USA:

059V9C0 RM-977 VAR APAC AU CV
059V9C9 RM-977 VAR APAC TH CV
059V8T9 RM-977 VAR LATAM AR CV SKD
059V936 RM-977 VAR LTA 7R CV


----------



## DilanChd (Aug 21, 2014)

exiva said:


> Sorry if this question has been asked before, but what is the best rom to flash on a at&t Lumia 920 to debrand & enable internet sharing while retaining LTE with the same bands available? Also has it been fixed where you can't return to an at&t rom after going international?

Click to collapse




VistaMaster said:


> Before I revert my Lumia 1020 back to 8.0 (or maybe that is what I need to do) is there a way to unbrand the 1020 that was unlocked from the AT&T Network?  Please tell me which one to use.  If its a two step process, please tell which two to use.  My product ID is 877.
> 
> FYI, the issue I am having is with Internet Tethering.  My wish is to load the "unlocked" firmware that Microsoft is using on the 1020's that are unlocked from their store.  If anyone has the 1020 with Internet Tethering on T-Mobile working please let me know.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Both: Look at the posts above (especially the post #941).


----------



## exiva (Aug 21, 2014)

anaheiim said:


> Both: Look at the posts above (especially the post #941).

Click to collapse



Okay, so it's hit or miss to flash back. What about flashing on a at&t Lumia 920 while keeping LTE? Is any CV okay or does it matter?


----------



## DilanChd (Aug 21, 2014)

exiva said:


> Okay, so it's hit or miss to flash back. What about flashing on a at&t Lumia 920 while keeping LTE? Is any CV okay or does it matter?

Click to collapse



You can always try with one of this:

059S0M8 RM-820 VAR AMERICA LTA1 MX CV BLACK
059R745 RM-820 VAR AMERICA AR CV SKD BLACK
059R742 RM-820 VAR AMERICA LTA1 PY&UY CV BLACK
059R8M9 RM-820 VAR AMERICA LTA1 CO&EC CV BLACK
059R2L5 RM-820 AT&T DEVELOPER DEVICE BLK
If you have an error of FFU, use custom assembly. And if with the custom assembly (take only "Nokia.Packages.VariantPackage.DataPackage20.dll", not "Nokia.CareSuite.PlugIns.MurzimRecovery.dll"), you have also an error of FFU, well you can't flash your device.


----------



## Churpis (Aug 21, 2014)

*Question for Anaheiim*

Hello I found this, but I can´t find how to fix it



megagprime said:


> after flashing both my 1020 and 520 perfectly, i wanted to try another rom for my 520. but now when i try to flash it does not work, just keep getting "Message Send failed"
> 
> any ideas? i flashed it fine yesterday, same method, same everything :crying:

Click to collapse



I have a 1020 and everything runs perfect till the same error showed as the post #50 described, how can I do, i did already what you suggested in the post #840

And many thanks for all!

Regards


----------



## DilanChd (Aug 22, 2014)

Churpis said:


> Hello I found this, but I can´t find how to fix it
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi,

I got also this error with the new version of NCS. But I retry and flash success. So retry, again, again.
Click on "Retry" in PST just at the moment where you see the Nokia logo on your phone (do so fairly quickly and not wait that the Nokia logo disappears).


----------



## JamesMiami (Aug 22, 2014)

*before I download and install . . .*

Thank you for providing very clear and comprehensive information! One question before I invest the time to download, etc.: I have a t-mobile USA Nokia 925 (RM-893) that I now use on AT&T in the USA. I would like to flash this equipment to AT&T configuration so I can obtain Cyan and WP 8.1 updates (plus future OTA and FOTA from AT&T). These two carriers share the same Product Type (RM-893) but of course not the same Product Code.

 Is this possible? Or is only alternative to flash to USA CV ("unbranded")?


----------



## beaseac (Aug 22, 2014)

*At&t rm-877 1020*

Has anyone had any luck flashing 1020 (rm-877) from AT&T?   I've tried a good number of different variants with no luck, all gave the FFU error.


----------



## DilanChd (Aug 22, 2014)

JamesMiami said:


> Thank you for providing very clear and comprehensive information! One question before I invest the time to download, etc.: I have a t-mobile USA Nokia 925 (RM-893) that I now use on AT&T in the USA. I would like to flash this equipment to AT&T configuration so I can obtain Cyan and WP 8.1 updates (plus future OTA and FOTA from AT&T). These two carriers share the same Product Type (RM-893) but of course not the same Product Code.
> 
> Is this possible? Or is only alternative to flash to USA CV ("unbranded")?

Click to collapse



Hi, 

The issue was quickly resolved, since there is no ROM for unbranded USA  So yes, you can flash AT & T. 
Alternatively, you can also flash a unbranded ROM, but in another country as AR CV (Argentina) for example.


----------



## DilanChd (Aug 22, 2014)

beaseac said:


> Has anyone had any luck flashing 1020 (rm-877) from AT&T?   I've tried a good number of different variants with no luck, all gave the FFU error.

Click to collapse



You have tried with the custom assembly (take only "Nokia.Packages.VariantPackage.DataPackage20.dll", not "Nokia.CareSuite.PlugIns.MurzimRecovery.dll")? 
If it still does not work with this, then you can not.


----------



## beaseac (Aug 22, 2014)

anaheiim said:


> You have tried with the custom assembly (take only "Nokia.Packages.VariantPackage.DataPackage20.dll", not "Nokia.CareSuite.PlugIns.MurzimRecovery.dll")?
> If it still does not work with this, then you can not.

Click to collapse




Thanks for the quick response.  I did try the dlls listed above and ended up only being able to use the VariantPackage due to an error imposed by the other without any luck.  Have you heard of any further effort in getting past this issue?  Thanks again for all your help!


----------



## DilanChd (Aug 22, 2014)

beaseac said:


> Thanks for the quick response.  I did try the dlls listed above and ended up only being able to use the VariantPackage due to an error imposed by the other without any luck.  Have you heard of any further effort in getting past this issue?  Thanks again for all your help!

Click to collapse



You have try without the custom "Nokia.CareSuite.PlugIns.MurzimRecovery.dll", so with only the original of it? If yes, so you can not.


----------



## beaseac (Aug 22, 2014)

anaheiim said:


> You have try without the custom "Nokia.CareSuite.PlugIns.MurzimRecovery.dll", so with only the original of it? If yes, so you can not.

Click to collapse



Yeah, I used just the one DLL, not the "Nokia.CareSuite.PlugIns.MurzimRecovery.dll".

Thanks


----------



## DilanChd (Aug 22, 2014)

beaseac said:


> Yeah, I used just the one DLL, not the "Nokia.CareSuite.PlugIns.MurzimRecovery.dll".
> 
> Thanks

Click to collapse



So, you can not flash :\


----------



## Nappichin (Aug 22, 2014)

Well, I flashed 059V9C0 onto my Lumia 630 (RM-977) last night successfully (after flashing 059V508 earlier this week successfully)! My objective is to restore the Internet sharing option to my settings menu. Both ROM succeeded in doing this, but still unable to establish an Internet connection. I want to try all the other ROM that you suggested.  Is it possible flash the phone too many times and if so, does anyone know the limit?  I'm also looking for suggestions to my Internet sharing issue... does anyone know of any workarounds for the Lumia 630 now that have the option back in settings? Oh! The 059V9C0 no good for me... Cortana function poorly and neither of the ROMs work with Access Point.


----------



## DilanChd (Aug 22, 2014)

Nappichin said:


> Well, I flashed 059V9C0 onto my Lumia 630 (RM-977) last night successfully (after flashing 059V508 earlier this week successfully)! My objective is to restore the Internet sharing option to my settings menu. Both ROM succeeded in doing this, but still unable to establish an Internet connection. I want to try all the other ROM that you suggested.  Is it possible flash the phone too many times and if so, does anyone know the limit?  I'm also looking for suggestions to my Internet sharing issue... does anyone know of any workarounds for the Lumia 630 now that have the option back in settings? Oh! The 059V9C0 no good for me... Cortana function poorly and neither of the ROMs work with Access Point.

Click to collapse



No, the flashing operation does not damage the phone: I've done hundreds of times ^^ 
Well, all the ROMs available for RM-977 currently:

059V556 PWBASSY RM-977 LIGHT SWAP ENGINE GLOBAL *(if you flash it, make in last)*
059W0V3 RM-977 GLOBAL 2ND EDITION SWAP
059V508 RM-977 GLOBAL SWAP
059V9C0 RM-977 VAR APAC AU CV
059W012 RM-977 VAR APAC AU VF SL
059V9C9 RM-977 VAR APAC TH CV
059V9C2 RM-977 VAR LATAM AR CLARO SL SKD
059V8T9 RM-977 VAR LATAM AR CV SKD
059W082 RM-977 VAR LATAM AR MOVISTAR SL SKD
059V8T8 RM-977 VAR LATAM AR TELECOM SL SKD
059W1V2 RM-977 VAR LTA 3C TIGO SL
059V936 RM-977 VAR LTA 7R CV
059V9D6 RM-977 VAR LTA BR CLARO
059W354 RM-977 VAR LTA CL ENTEL PCS SL
059W074 RM-977 VAR LTA DO ORANGE SL
059W1V3 RM-977 VAR LTA JM DIGICEL SL
059V969 RM-977 VAR LTA MX TELCEL
059V9D3 RM-977 VAR MVP LATAM 3G CLARO SL
059W0M2 RM-977 VAR MVP LATAM 6F MOVISTAR SL


----------



## frostwildfire (Aug 23, 2014)

*Hi all*

thanks for this tut, im new at WP and have a Lumia 720 and want to upgrade to cyan, my phone is branded but factory sim unlocked, if i make the upgrade, can i lose the sim unlock?.

Thanks


----------



## DilanChd (Aug 23, 2014)

frostwildfire said:


> thanks for this tut, im new at WP and have a Lumia 720 and want to upgrade to cyan, my phone is branded but factory sim unlocked, if i make the upgrade, can i lose the sim unlock?.
> 
> Thanks

Click to collapse



No, you do not lose the SIM unlock, because once it is SIM unlock he is SIM unlock.


----------



## frostwildfire (Aug 23, 2014)

anaheiim said:


> No, you do not lose the SIM unlock, because once it is SIM unlock he is SIM unlock.

Click to collapse



Thank you, great post!


----------



## JamesMiami (Aug 23, 2014)

*the dreaded "FFU file is not meant" error message*



anaheiim said:


> Hi,
> 
> The issue was quickly resolved, since there is no ROM for unbranded USA  So yes, you can flash AT & T.
> Alternatively, you can also flash a unbranded ROM, but in another country as AR CV (Argentina) for example.

Click to collapse



Trying to flash my USA T-Mobile 925 to ATT:
From 059S5C4 RM-893 VAR US T-MOBILE SL WHITE
To 059T0B7 RM-893 VAR NAM US ATT SL BLACK (I note this is the only ATT Product Code for this Product Type (other than the Light Swap)

But I'm getting error:
0xFA001304: Platform ID check fails. Reason(s): The FFU file is not meant for this product. The platform ID of image does not match with platform ID of the device.

So does this mean I cannot flash this equipment to USA ATT? Or am I missing something else? I'm using this equipment on USA ATT network and want access to the more prompt updates on that carriers equipment (Cyan and WP8.1).


----------



## DilanChd (Aug 23, 2014)

JamesMiami said:


> Trying to flash my USA T-Mobile 925 to ATT:
> From 059S5C4 RM-893 VAR US T-MOBILE SL WHITE
> To 059T0B7 RM-893 VAR NAM US ATT SL BLACK (I note this is the only ATT Product Code for this Product Type (other than the Light Swap)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No you did nothing wrong. 
Try with the custom assembly (take only "Nokia.Packages.VariantPackage.DataPackage20.dll", not "Nokia.CareSuite.PlugIns.MurzimRecovery.dll").
If it still does not work with this, then you can not.


----------



## JamesMiami (Aug 24, 2014)

anaheiim said:


> No you did nothing wrong.
> Try with the custom assembly (take only "Nokia.Packages.VariantPackage.DataPackage20.dll", not "Nokia.CareSuite.PlugIns.MurzimRecovery.dll").
> If it still does not work with this, then you can not.

Click to collapse



Thank you for your kind assistance. Unfortunately the modified Nokia.Packages.VariantPackage.DataPackage20.dll did not allow the 059T0B7 RM-893 VAR NAM US ATT SL BLACK to be installed on T-Mobile USA Lumia 925 (059S5C4 RM-893 VAR US T-MOBILE SL WHITE).

Going with DP of WP8.1.1 until T-Mobile USA releases Cyan and WP8.1.


----------



## quantan (Aug 24, 2014)

Hi. I have a T-mobile lumia 925 and I have unlocked it by code. If I flash firmware with SL (simlocked), is it locked again?
Thanks


----------



## her3814 (Aug 24, 2014)

Does anybody have problems with "Data Package Manager"? a couplle hours ago i downloaded some firmwares for my lumia.. and by mistake i deleted one of those firmwares, so when i tried to login into "Nokia Data Package Manager" i get the following error: "Login has failed. Check user name and password" ... but i have replaced lots of timer the "UserGroupsConfiguration.cfg" file... Is me? or Nokia is, maybe, having troubles with their servers?

i don't speak english as my natal language so.. sorry if you find any mistake


----------



## patrabus (Aug 24, 2014)

her3814 said:


> Does anybody have problems with "Data Package Manager"? a couplle hours ago i downloaded some firmwares for my lumia.. and by mistake i deleted one of those firmwares, so when i tried to login into "Nokia Data Package Manager" i get the following error: "Login has failed. Check user name and password" ... but i have replaced lots of timer the "UserGroupsConfiguration.cfg" file... Is me? or Nokia is, maybe, having troubles with their servers?
> 
> i don't speak english as my natal language so.. sorry if you find any mistake

Click to collapse



Same problém here


----------



## alonroz (Aug 24, 2014)

her3814 said:


> when i tried to login into "Nokia Data Package Manager" i get the following error: "Login has failed. Check user name and password" ... but i have replaced lots of timer the "UserGroupsConfiguration.cfg" file... Is me? or Nokia is, maybe, having troubles with their servers?

Click to collapse



Same issue here.
Also, my "Nokia Software Recovery Tool" is getting a "Could not connect to server" error.


----------



## DilanChd (Aug 24, 2014)

quantan said:


> Hi. I have a T-mobile lumia 925 and I have unlocked it by code. If I flash firmware with SL (simlocked), is it locked again?
> Thanks

Click to collapse



Hi,

It will always be simunlocked


----------



## DilanChd (Aug 24, 2014)

her3814 said:


> Does anybody have problems with "Data Package Manager"? a couplle hours ago i downloaded some firmwares for my lumia.. and by mistake i deleted one of those firmwares, so when i tried to login into "Nokia Data Package Manager" i get the following error: "Login has failed. Check user name and password" ... but i have replaced lots of timer the "UserGroupsConfiguration.cfg" file... Is me? or Nokia is, maybe, having troubles with their servers?
> 
> i don't speak english as my natal language so.. sorry if you find any mistake

Click to collapse




patrabus said:


> Same problém here

Click to collapse



The Nokia servers have had some problems today, but apparently this was resolved. 
It must simply that the file (UserGroupsConfiguration.cfg of post #1) was copied into the directories, described in post #1. 
Once done, the login window to Nokia servers, you simply click "Okay". No need IDs (anyway the IDs are inaccessible).


----------



## stvince71 (Aug 24, 2014)

Ok, I was able to flash my son's RM-937 to a RM-938 but he still isn't able to get 4G LTE. Do the variants actually have the same hardware or are they actually different? I would like to know before flashing to a RM-940 ROM.


----------



## quantan (Aug 25, 2014)

anaheiim said:


> Hi,
> 
> It will always be simunlocked

Click to collapse



Thanks for your guide. I've unbranded my Lumia 925 T-mobile with RM-892 of FI successfullly. Now I have Cyan without waiting from T-Mobile.:good:


----------



## DAVIZINHO (Aug 25, 2014)

I still have the problem.
When i try to conect to nokia, no error ocurs and never conect.

anyone can conect to servers to donwload a rom????


----------



## DilanChd (Aug 25, 2014)

DAVIZINHO said:


> I still have the problem.
> When i try to conect to nokia, no error ocurs and never conect.
> 
> anyone can conect to servers to donwload a rom????

Click to collapse



For me, success to connect on Nokia servers..
Could you make a screenshot?


----------



## DilanChd (Aug 25, 2014)

quantan said:


> Thanks for your guide. I've unbranded my Lumia 925 T-mobile with RM-892 of FI successfullly. Now I have Cyan without waiting from T-Mobile.:good:

Click to collapse



TMOUS? Or an another country with T-Mobile?


----------



## DilanChd (Aug 25, 2014)

stvince71 said:


> Ok, I was able to flash my son's RM-937 to a RM-938 but he still isn't able to get 4G LTE. Do the variants actually have the same hardware or are they actually different? I would like to know before flashing to a RM-940 ROM.

Click to collapse



How you have switched from RM-937 > RM-938? I want say no error (FFU)? 
You have simply followed the tutorial without doing anything more (without custom assembly e.g)?


----------



## DAVIZINHO (Aug 25, 2014)

anaheiim said:


> For me, success to connect on Nokia servers..
> Could you make a screenshot?

Click to collapse



Hello,
No error mensaje apears.
When i select, work online and ok in validation box with "nokia care suite server" option, no hapens nothing:


----------



## DilanChd (Aug 25, 2014)

DAVIZINHO said:


> Hello,
> No error mensaje apears.
> When i select, work online and ok in validation box with "nokia care suite server" option, no hapens nothing

Click to collapse



Disable your firewall, and retry.
If not work, uninstall all Nokia Care Suite Suite and Data Package Manager and re-install this.


----------



## DAVIZINHO (Aug 25, 2014)

anaheiim said:


> Disable your firewall, and retry.
> If not work, uninstall all Nokia Care Suite Suite and Data Package Manager and re-install this.

Click to collapse



Ok, i will try it again this afternoon at home.

thanks

EDIT:
the problem was the firewall. Big mistake in my side!!!! 

thanks a lot


----------



## heelio (Aug 25, 2014)

Installed this NCS but under the Product Support Tool for Store 5 I get an error that says "Shortcut target could not be found." 

Looked through here but did not see as where anyone else had the same error - ??

Is there any easy fix for that? Do I just put a shortcut somewhere in the program files? Can somebody tell me where? Or is there another NCS out there somewhere that works better?

Thanks.


----------



## DilanChd (Aug 25, 2014)

DAVIZINHO said:


> Ok, i will try it again this afternoon at home.
> 
> thanks
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



So, now work?


----------



## DilanChd (Aug 25, 2014)

heelio said:


> Installed this NCS but under the Product Support Tool for Store 5 I get an error that says "Shortcut target could not be found."
> 
> Looked through here but did not see as where anyone else had the same error - ??
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Can you make an screenshot of this error, please?


----------



## heelio (Aug 25, 2014)

*NCS error*



anaheiim said:


> Can you make an screenshot of this error, please?

Click to collapse



I'll see if I can put the jpg in here

as attachment


----------



## DilanChd (Aug 25, 2014)

heelio said:


> I'll see if I can put the jpg in here
> 
> as attachment

Click to collapse



You are on Windows 32 or 64-bits?


----------



## heelio (Aug 25, 2014)

anaheiim said:


> You are on Windows 32 or 64-bits?

Click to collapse



64 bits


----------



## DilanChd (Aug 25, 2014)

heelio said:


> 64 bits

Click to collapse



The file "C:\Program Files (x86)\Nokia\Nokia Care Suite\Product Support Tool For Store 5\*ProductSupportToolForStore.exe*" has been deleted, this is why you have this error on Nokia Care Suite.
The "ProductSupportToolForStore.exe" file is detected by some antivirus programs (including Avast) as a "Win32:Malware-gen", *of course this is a false positive and the file shows no suspicious items*.

I will upload to you, the file that has been deleted.
Unpack the ZIP archive. And move the "ProductSupportToolForStore.exe" file  into that directory "C:\Program Files (x86)\Nokia\Nokia Care Suite\Product Support Tool For Store 5". You may need to disable your antivirus, and add the two directories "C:\Program Files (x86)\Nokia" and "C:\ProgramData\Nokia" at exclusions of the analysis of your antivirus.


----------



## quantan (Aug 25, 2014)

anaheiim said:


> TMOUS? Or an another country with T-Mobile?

Click to collapse



This firmware: 059S6R8 RM-892 VAR FI CV WHITE
I just download it and copy all files from RM-892 folder to RM-893 folder


----------



## DilanChd (Aug 25, 2014)

quantan said:


> This firmware: 059S6R8 RM-892 VAR FI CV WHITE
> I just download it and copy all files from RM-892 folder to RM-893 folder

Click to collapse



I understood this  
But I was talking about the Hardware Product Code (your original Product Code) was that of T-Mobile USA?


----------



## quantan (Aug 25, 2014)

anaheiim said:


> I understood this
> But I was talking about the Hardware Product Code (your original Product Code) was that of T-Mobile USA?

Click to collapse



Yes. Mine is of T-Mobile USA.


----------



## DAVIZINHO (Aug 25, 2014)

anaheiim said:


> So, now work?

Click to collapse



yes, works fine

thanks a lot!


----------



## DilanChd (Aug 26, 2014)

quantan said:


> Yes. Mine is of T-Mobile USA.

Click to collapse



Ok, thx.


----------



## Bill Pine (Aug 26, 2014)

Pulling my hair out chaps. Keep getting *Unable to get error message* after launching Product Support Tool For Store 5 

usergroupsconfiguration.cfg has been placed in the correct locations. Able to download a ROM just unable to launch support tool?

Using XP if that makes any difference.

Any help is much appreciated :good:


----------



## DilanChd (Aug 26, 2014)

Bill Pine said:


> Pulling my hair out chaps. Keep getting *Unable to get error message* after launching Product Support Tool For Store 5
> 
> usergroupsconfiguration.cfg has been placed in the correct locations. Able to download a ROM just unable to launch support tool?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What is the error message?


----------



## Bill Pine (Aug 26, 2014)

anaheiim said:


> What is the error message?

Click to collapse




Error message reads: 

Application Error. Sorry, error has occurred and application will now close. Make a note of the information of the error and contact your vendor. Error 'Unable to get error message'?

Not able to post a screen shot just yet.


----------



## stvince71 (Aug 26, 2014)

anaheiim said:


> How you have switched from RM-937 > RM-938? I want say no error (FFU)?
> You have simply followed the tutorial without doing anything more (without custom assembly e.g)?

Click to collapse



Yes, I just followed the tutorial and flashed from a RM-937 Malaysia to the RM-938 Light Global. I should've gotten some screen captures to show, but he was really impatient to get his phone back. I don't understand what you mean by custom assembly, but I did use the Nokia.Packages.VariantPackage.DataPackage20.dll and the UserGroupsConfiguration replacement files.


----------



## GoodDayToDie (Aug 26, 2014)

Slightly offtopic, but... FFS why are you still using a 13-year-old operating system that is now completely unsupported and will never get security updates even for the currently-known vulnerabilities, much less forthcoming ones?

The error message you're getting is because the devs wanted to present a friendly error message (rather than just a meaningless code number) and so they used an API that is supposed to turn the error code (number) into a message (string). However, they either used the API incorrectly or the error code you're getting doesn't have a matching message.

It is actually possible that the problem you're having is because you're still using that obsolete POS of an OS. There's a bunch of APIs that are only supported in newer versions of Windows and also some new error codes (and messages) for them. If the software is trying to do something the OS doesn't support, that would *usually* just give an error message along the lines of "The entry point was not found" but it could result in something like what you have.


----------



## danycky (Aug 26, 2014)

After flashing my new Lumia 925, my Smartphone doesn't find signal fine... Anybody know why?...

I tried to flash again with a lot of different roms but...it's the same.. and also I tried to do Hard reset...

Please!!..help!


----------



## Bill Pine (Aug 26, 2014)

Horses for courses bud. 

If I had the choice I'd be running Linux but support for this type of thing is near impossible to find. I use XP solely because I don't like the other Microsoft offerings.. If the problem I'm having is down to OS then I'm up sh*t creek..


----------



## DilanChd (Aug 27, 2014)

stvince71 said:


> Yes, I just followed the tutorial and flashed from a RM-937 Malaysia to the RM-938 Light Global. I should've gotten some screen captures to show, but he was really impatient to get his phone back. I don't understand what you mean by custom assembly, but I did use the Nokia.Packages.VariantPackage.DataPackage20.dll and the UserGroupsConfiguration replacement files.

Click to collapse



Some devices apparently has a "unlock" at the Product Type, interesting.
Nokia.Packages.VariantPackage.DataPackage20.dll is an assembly (DLL), @compu829 as modified it (custom) for "bypass" the verification of signatures.


----------



## DilanChd (Aug 27, 2014)

danycky said:


> After flashing my new Lumia 925, my Smartphone doesn't find signal fine... Anybody know why?...
> 
> I tried to flash again with a lot of different roms but...it's the same.. and also I tried to do Hard reset...
> 
> Please!!..help!

Click to collapse



Signal GSM and Data?
What is your Hardware Product Code? And what is the Product Code that you flashed?


----------



## eshenem (Aug 27, 2014)

Hi,

I have US T-Mobile Nokia Lumia 925 (RM-893) and I'm trying to figure out which unbrand ROM I should get and retain LTE service. I see several posts that someone had success with FI or AR but indicated that LTE wasn't available. Also, I saw a post where one tried to install AT&T and it didn't work. If anyone could let me know product code that will work with US T-Mobile Nokia 925 and LTE service will continue to work that would be appreciated. I'm fed up with the fact TMO announced the other day that WP8.1 / Cyan update will happen "later this year". I've been waiting way too long for new features in WP8.1.

Thanks.


----------



## GoodDayToDie (Aug 27, 2014)

Just a reminder that you can get OS-level features, such as those ones you want in 8.1, by using the Preview for Developers upgrade path. It means you may not be able to get your phone warranty services, but so does manually flashing the ROM...

Cyan might take a little longer to arrive, but it will come. In the meantime, you also get to keep using things like WiFi Calling, which will stop working if you flash a different ROM.


----------



## Vuillard (Aug 27, 2014)

Thanks Anaheim for your useful tutorial.  It is the same basic approach as flashing the old Symbian phones but I was very grateful to have my hand held step by step through the process.

I was a little nervous about applying an Australian unbranded ROM to my phone which started life as a UK O2 64GB Lumia 1020.  The 64GB model is not available in Australia so I was worried that the Australian ROMs might only work with a 32GB model.  As I understand it, each ROM is targeted at a specific physical device.  There could have been some other queer physical difference consequent upon the additional memory e.g. a need to control the camera through a slightly different physical interface.  Apparently not so (although we will see if any problems crop up in actual use).  My phone reports the usual available 58GB without issue.  It does make one wonder whether Nokia could be offering a lot more 64GB phones and if so, why not, given that it would on paper make its phones look more readily comparable to some of their competitors.


----------



## danycky (Aug 27, 2014)

anaheiim said:


> Signal GSM and Data?
> What is your Hardware Product Code? And what is the Product Code that you flashed?

Click to collapse



Thanks a lot for your care!

My phone doesn't find Signal GSM....or finds signal but then lost again...(sorry for my english)..it's unstable.

My product Code: RM-892
Product Code that I flashed: RM-892 VAR MVP EURO ES PT BLACK 059T4M2

Thanks again!!! :victory:


----------



## Converted007 (Aug 27, 2014)

Is it true when u flash a 32gb lumia 925 Black with for example a cv flash from belgium: 059T3D8 RM-892 VAR MVP EURO BE LU BLACK (the phone original was a cv flash from germany: 059S695 RM-892 VAR DE CV BLACK) the 32gb becomes 16gb. So u loose 16gb of free space?

Or is this not true...?


----------



## exiva (Aug 27, 2014)

It seems like, on the at&t 920 anyway. When you flash a CV on, you'll lose LTE after the Cyan update. Restoring to a pre-cyan rom doesn't fix it either. http://forums.wpcentral.com/nokia-lumia-920/305090-cyan-lte.html


----------



## x016x (Aug 28, 2014)

So I currently have an AT&T Nokia Lumia 1020 that's unlocked. I'm currently using T-Mobile on it and just a few weeks ago, I managed to get the new Windows Phone 8.1 Cyan update OTA. Everything seems to work fine except Internet Sharing and I must say, that really sucks. Will flashing an older AT&T ROM bring me back to Windows Phone 8.0 without relocking the phone to AT&T or messing up my service with T-Mobile? I really like my LTE service with T-Mobile, will flashing the AT&T ROM mess with that? My end game here is to get back on Windows Phone 8.0 where Internet Sharing worked fine. While Notification Shades and background tile pictures are cool; having no internet sharing is a real bummer for me. If I could downgrade back to Windows Phone 8.0 using this method, I will. Any help on the subject will be much appreciated.


----------



## Converted007 (Aug 29, 2014)

Converted007 said:


> Is it true when u flash a 32gb lumia 925 Black with for example a cv flash from belgium: 059T3D8 RM-892 VAR MVP EURO BE LU BLACK (the phone original was a cv flash from germany: 059S695 RM-892 VAR DE CV BLACK) the 32gb becomes 16gb. So u loose 16gb of free space?
> 
> Or is this not true...?

Click to collapse





Anyone? Anaheim maybe?


----------



## zonalimitatore (Aug 29, 2014)

Sorry for my intromission in 3d.
I have an 625

I purchuase it in Uruguay,an now i am in Italy.
I cant put my italian sim on cell,cause request a code.

I think its locked.

My question is: with an italian firm can i use my italian SIM?

Follow cell spec:
Qtlrm-942
Mod 625.1
S.o. 8.0.10517.150
Firm:3056.4000.1349.2001
Rev hw:3.0.0.0
Ver soft trasm:3.2.28060.7
Verso soc:8930

My Uruguay operator was Antel,and here in Italy Tim

Thank's

Inviato da un Apache in ricognizione utilizzando il codice morse!


----------



## titi66200 (Aug 29, 2014)

No


----------



## munnibhai (Aug 29, 2014)

Thanks mate, with this guideline, I flashed a nokia first time in my life 

I tried navifirm, but nokia phones are complex to flash


----------



## zonalimitatore (Aug 29, 2014)

Titi66200 its for my answer?

Inviato da un Apache in ricognizione utilizzando il codice morse!


----------



## titi66200 (Aug 29, 2014)

Yes, change firmware will not unlock your phone


----------



## zonalimitatore (Aug 30, 2014)

OMG. How can i do for unlock it? I dont wanna have an inusable phone.

Inviato da un Apache in ricognizione utilizzando il codice morse!


----------



## raju9907 (Aug 30, 2014)

I can't flash the phone by this method. I am trying to flash nokia lumia 625 with this method but I got this error.

0x00030007: The boot loaders in FFU file are not signed for this device. RKH of device: 106D7E7DDC685B6E693326851A5DDACB7326B0297995A5BE003F724DEAE04EF2. RKH of FFU image: 3676E9A0045A7EF8417B8E0E0677CED5F9DD47799826AEAE75F7081818DE716E

Exception:
Nokia.CareSuite.PlugIns.MurzimRecovery.RecoveryDialog.MurzimProgrammingException: 0x00030007: The boot loaders in FFU file are not signed for this device. RKH of device: 106D7E7DDC685B6E693326851A5DDACB7326B0297995A5BE003F724DEAE04EF2. RKH of FFU image: 3676E9A0045A7EF8417B8E0E0677CED5F9DD47799826AEAE75F7081818DE716E

   at Nokia.CareSuite.PlugIns.MurzimRecovery.RecoveryDialog.RecoveryDialogModel.Flash()
   at Nokia.CareSuite.PlugIns.MurzimRecovery.RecoveryDialog.RecoveryDialogModel.<HandleDownloadVariantPackageCompleted>b__c(Object state)


Please help


----------



## jojojoey123 (Aug 30, 2014)

*PST won't recognize my phone in no connection.*



anaheiim said:


> Certainly. But you are definitely get a error on the FFU change Product Code. What is your Nokia Lumia?
> 
> Connect the USB cable without pressing the buttons, and when the Nokia logo appears click Retry in PST.
> For "ASAP": You're not the only one asking questions, so a little patience

Click to collapse



Anaheiim,


     I have a Nokia Lumia 620. I followed the process explained in this tutorial, and I really don't understand why it's not working for me.  After holding down the buttons, the phone just boots up normally. If I continue to hold down the buttons after the phone vibrates, the phone shows a white exclamation mark. A different tutorial said that after the phone vibrates, to hold down the volume up button. If I hold the volume up button long enough, the phone shows lighting bolt and gear symbols. After trying all these different button combinations, the Product Support Tool just shows me the "Retry" message. I've tried reinstalling the Nokia Care Suite, not updating Nokia Care Suite, and factory resetting my phone. I even tried not pressing any buttons and just waiting for the phone to show the Nokia symbol. The Product Support tool recognizes my phone when I switch it off of "No connection," but it still won't let me flash the new firmware.

I've flashed lots of android phones in the past, and I always do my research. This is my first time trying to flash a Nokia Lumia Windows Phone, and I have no idea what I could be doing wrong.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Aug 31, 2014)

*Nokia 925 Russian Federation*

Hello
My girlfriend has a nokia 925 with a russian firmware CV. It has 32GB so I think it has sim unlock and a firmware change, because Vodafone has the 32GB version. My problem it's that the phone can't find windows 8.1 update..we live in Romania. On Nokia site Russian Federation Country Variant has Cyan update.
What do you think... need some kind of reset or need to change the firmware? 

Thank You.


----------



## medozse7s (Aug 31, 2014)

i got this error when i try to open  Data Package Manager any help


----------



## UmairAhmad (Sep 1, 2014)

medozse7s said:


> i got this error when i try to open  Data Package Manager any help

Click to collapse



Try to start it in offline mode, after it opens , switch to online mode...
But servers are down now


----------



## DilanChd (Sep 1, 2014)

Vuillard said:


> Thanks Anaheim for your useful tutorial.  It is the same basic approach as flashing the old Symbian phones but I was very grateful to have my hand held step by step through the process.
> 
> I was a little nervous about applying an Australian unbranded ROM to my phone which started life as a UK O2 64GB Lumia 1020.  The 64GB model is not available in Australia so I was worried that the Australian ROMs might only work with a 32GB model.  As I understand it, each ROM is targeted at a specific physical device.  There could have been some other queer physical difference consequent upon the additional memory e.g. a need to control the camera through a slightly different physical interface.  Apparently not so (although we will see if any problems crop up in actual use).  My phone reports the usual available 58GB without issue.  It does make one wonder whether Nokia could be offering a lot more 64GB phones and if so, why not, given that it would on paper make its phones look more readily comparable to some of their competitors.

Click to collapse



I extrapolate broadly by saying this, but it's like with an PC with an SDD/HDD of 200 GB capacity, the storage capacity will be preserved after changing the OS.

Some features/hardware of the phone depends on the ROM, such as the radio / frequency module, etc. On Nokia, if you change the ROM with the same Product Type, in 99% of all cases will be compatible (the 1% is for the NAM variant which are special).


----------



## DilanChd (Sep 1, 2014)

danycky said:


> Thanks a lot for your care!
> 
> My phone doesn't find Signal GSM....or finds signal but then lost again...(sorry for my english)..it's unstable.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ok, but your Hardware Product Code is not complete (RM-892): is missing some information. 
Hardware Product Product Code = Original Product Code. 

To find your Hardware Product Code


----------



## DilanChd (Sep 1, 2014)

Converted007 said:


> Is it true when u flash a 32gb lumia 925 Black with for example a cv flash from belgium: 059T3D8 RM-892 VAR MVP EURO BE LU BLACK (the phone original was a cv flash from germany: 059S695 RM-892 VAR DE CV BLACK) the 32gb becomes 16gb. So u loose 16gb of free space?
> 
> Or is this not true...?

Click to collapse



No, there will be 32 GB.


----------



## DilanChd (Sep 1, 2014)

zonalimitatore said:


> Sorry for my intromission in 3d.
> I have an 625
> 
> I purchuase it in Uruguay,an now i am in Italy.
> ...

Click to collapse



It is mentioned in the OP that the flash does not unlock the SIM network phone.



zonalimitatore said:


> OMG. How can i do for unlock it? I dont wanna have an inusable phone.
> 
> Inviato da un Apache in ricognizione utilizzando il codice morse!

Click to collapse



Like everyone else, that is to say paid a specific/specialized services in this field.


----------



## Converted007 (Sep 1, 2014)

anaheiim said:


> No, there will be 32 GB.

Click to collapse




Okido. Thanks Anaheim for the supereasy guide. Then the seller ripped me off lol. He said it was the fault of the flashin that the lumia 925 became 16gb instead of 32gb. But before i flashed it, the windows phone desktop software on windows 8 already said it was a 16gb version.
I guess the seller was abit blind when he said it was a 32gb lumia 925.

Thanks again The flashin was supereasy. Like literally in 5 mins time


----------



## DilanChd (Sep 1, 2014)

raju9907 said:


> I can't flash the phone by this method. I am trying to flash nokia lumia 625 with this method but I got this error.
> 
> 0x00030007: The boot loaders in FFU file are not signed for this device. RKH of device: 106D7E7DDC685B6E693326851A5DDACB7326B0297995A5BE003F724DEAE04EF2. RKH of FFU image: 3676E9A0045A7EF8417B8E0E0677CED5F9DD47799826AEAE75F7081818DE716E
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What is your Hardware Product Code? And what is the Product Code you tried to flash?


----------



## raju9907 (Sep 1, 2014)

anaheiim said:


> What is your Hardware Product Code? And what is the Product Code you tried to flash?

Click to collapse



I am using nokia lumia 625. The product type inscribed on my phone is RM-941, the product code is 059T1M1. This is an Indian phone. I am trying to flash the ROM of this phone with vietnam's ROM of 059T4N6 RM-943 VAR APAC VN CV and I got the error as posted in previous post. Please tell me where I am doing mistake.


----------



## DilanChd (Sep 1, 2014)

jojojoey123 said:


> Anaheiim,
> 
> 
> I have a Nokia Lumia 620. I followed the process explained in this tutorial, and I really don't understand why it's not working for me.  After holding down the buttons, the phone just boots up normally. If I continue to hold down the buttons after the phone vibrates, the phone shows a white exclamation mark. A different tutorial said that after the phone vibrates, to hold down the volume up button. If I hold the volume up button long enough, the phone shows lighting bolt and gear symbols. After trying all these different button combinations, the Product Support Tool just shows me the "Retry" message. I've tried reinstalling the Nokia Care Suite, not updating Nokia Care Suite, and factory resetting my phone. I even tried not pressing any buttons and just waiting for the phone to show the Nokia symbol. The Product Support tool recognizes my phone when I switch it off of "No connection," but it still won't let me flash the new firmware.
> ...

Click to collapse



The vibration when power the phone depends on the phone itself: not all Nokia have this "feature". You must release the buttons once you've felt the vibration (otherwise this can produce a soft reset). 
Try turn off your phone, and just connect the USB phone/PC (the vibration is not important) without pressing buttons. Once that its done, the phone power itself, and at the appearance of the logo "Nokia" just click "Retry".


----------



## DilanChd (Sep 1, 2014)

medozse7s said:


> i got this error when i try to open  Data Package Manager any help

Click to collapse



You have this, because you click on "Work Offline". 
Just do like @UmairAhmad said, or simply follow the tutorial correctly


----------



## DilanChd (Sep 1, 2014)

raju9907 said:


> I am using nokia lumia 625. The product type inscribed on my phone is RM-941, the product code is 059T1M1. This is an Indian phone. I am trying to flash the ROM of this phone with vietnam's ROM of 059T4N6 RM-943 VAR APAC VN CV and I got the error as posted in previous post. Please tell me where I am doing mistake.

Click to collapse



You have had this error because you have trying to flash a Product Code, of a Product Type another that of your equipment. If you want really to do this, *maybe* it can help. 
But, take only "Nokia.Packages.VariantPackage.DataPackage20.dll", not "Nokia.CareSuite.PlugIns.MurzimRecovery.dll".
And retry the flash process.


----------



## DilanChd (Sep 1, 2014)

Inuhanyou said:


> Hello
> My girlfriend has a nokia 925 with a russian firmware CV. It has 32GB so I think it has sim unlock and a firmware change, because Vodafone has the 32GB version. My problem it's that the phone can't find windows 8.1 update..we live in Romania. On Nokia site Russian Federation Country Variant has Cyan update.
> What do you think... need some kind of reset or need to change the firmware?
> 
> Thank You.

Click to collapse



Hi,

You can flash this ROM: *059T1R1 RM-892* VAR EURO RU CV BLACK
It will be directly under WP8.1/Lumia Cyan.


----------



## malvo26 (Sep 2, 2014)

@anaheiim: Thanks for your great tutorial. I flashed a German Lumia 820 with RM-825 059Q9L8 which is CV with WP 8.0 and converted it to RM-825 059S1C3 which is also CV and WP 8.1 with Cyan. First I hesitated but finally took the plunge. With WP 8.0 the phone had a bug which is now gone. Thanks to you Anaheiim.:good:


----------



## ipa069 (Sep 2, 2014)

Is your phone in retail mode


----------



## trebligoncemore (Sep 2, 2014)

*desimlock*



anaheiim said:


> TUTORIAL
> UNBRAND (FLASH) NOKIA WINDOWS PHONE 8
> ​
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



desimlock - what do you mean by that?
""Phone was unlock by seller"" if I will gonna unbrand/upgrade/downgrade does the phone will be locked again (simlock)?
Thanks


----------



## DilanChd (Sep 2, 2014)

@trebligoncemore

In the message that you quoted, it says what?... 
...This:


			
				anaheiim said:
			
		

> *Do not quote the OP (post #1, so this post) or post #2.*

Click to collapse



Thank you to correct your mistake.


----------



## Oglark (Sep 2, 2014)

UmairAhmad said:


> Try to start it in offline mode, after it opens , switch to online mode...
> But servers are down now

Click to collapse



Hello, thank you for the great guide!  I am following the instructions but Data Package Manager is hanging at "Logging into remote server...".  As per the instructions, I copied over the file UserGroupsConfiguration.cfg file into the 3 Nokia Care locations with the downloaded version provided here.

Is there a problem with the servers still?

EDIT: Problem solved.  I used the work off-line then file work on-line and the Download Manager started working.


----------



## Oglark (Sep 2, 2014)

Oglark said:


> Hello, thank you for the great guide!  I am following the instructions but Data Package Manager is hanging at "Logging into remote server...".  As per the instructions, I copied over the file UserGroupsConfiguration.cfg file into the 3 Nokia Care locations with the downloaded version provided here.
> 
> Is there a problem with the servers still?
> 
> EDIT: Problem solved.  I used the work off-line then file work on-line and the Download Manager started working.

Click to collapse



I guess I spoke to soon.  Now that I have the ROMs I cannot get the Product Support Tool to work. I am continually getting "Recovery failed. Review the message below for more information."  Then in a box I get "Message send failed".

Has anyone experienced this problem?


----------



## raju9907 (Sep 3, 2014)

anaheiim said:


> You have had this error because you have trying to flash a Product Code, of a Product Type another that of your equipment. If you want really to do this, *maybe* it can help.
> But, take only "Nokia.Packages.VariantPackage.DataPackage20.dll", not "Nokia.CareSuite.PlugIns.MurzimRecovery.dll".
> And retry the flash process.

Click to collapse



I still got the error. Do you have any other method to flash the phone. Please Help me to flash my phone.


----------



## GloriousGlory (Sep 3, 2014)

Is it possible to downgrade firmware on my Lumia 1020?  I've got the Cyan update and the phones been real downhill for me since then.  I have to first say I only use the phone as a video camera.  I found that the Lumia 1020 had phenomenal low light capabilities in HD, but ever since I updated the algorithm for low light has been changed and it is grainy and higher iso now..  

I would like to downgrade back to Amber if at all possible.  I've tried your steps but it only shows the latest stock versions.


----------



## mahtab_kd_2006 (Sep 4, 2014)

*which product code to use?*

I have a Nokia Lumia 520 branded, but unlocked, phone purchased in US. I want to use this phone in Bangladesh.

The lumia 520 is of product type RM-915 with product code 059S5T6 RM-915 VAR NAM CA ROGERS SL. I can use AT&T Sim. But the logo is for Rogers, Canada.

The only product code for Bangladesh is for RM-914 [059S222 RM-914 VAR APAC BD CV].

Can I use this RM-914 code? Or do I need to have a code for RM-915? If so, which one should I use?

Update:
I see a code [059S340 RM-915 VAR APAC AU CV]. Can I use this code as is?


----------



## y2jdmbfan (Sep 6, 2014)

So is it basically impossible to convert an AT&T 1020 to the Unlocked North American RM-877 version right now? I tried to follow the steps and had no luck...


----------



## KBEscalona (Sep 7, 2014)

Hi Guys, I've followed the step and now i've finally downloaded the file and having this error after pressing start
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
The file 'C:\ProgramData\Nokia\Packages\Products\RM-875\RM875_3051.40000.1345.1001_RETAIL_apac_philippines_254_01_342866_prd_signed.ffu' from the data package is corrupted.
Exception:
System.InvalidOperationException: The file 'C:\ProgramData\Nokia\Packages\Products\RM-875\RM875_3051.40000.1345.1001_RETAIL_apac_philippines_254_01_342866_prd_signed.ffu' from the data package is corrupted.
   at Nokia.CareSuite.PlugIns.MurzimRecovery.RecoveryDialog.RecoveryDialogModel.<HandleDownloadVariantPackageCompleted>b__c(Object state)


----------



## psy804 (Sep 7, 2014)

@anaheiim First of all, let me thank you for the work you have done in making this process/info available to everyone. And more importantly taking the time to help everyone with their issues.

I have an RM-821 with a product code of 059S0R5 (taken from the Product Support Tool for Store). The problem is that my connection never goes to 4G or LTE, the connection selection does not show the 4g either. I have ruled out the SIM as it is the same one I used on my previous phone  (HTC 8x) and I was able to achieve 4G.

The representative at my local nokia care center said that I have a model that does not have 4G/LTE. I refuse to believe this as the box clearly states that it does support LTE. Therefore I have decided to flash it myself.

I would appreciate your thoughts on the following: 

1. I searched for existing product code 059S0R5 , but I am unable to find the matching ROM in the Data Package Manager, which I find a bit strange. 
2. What do you think would be a appropriate Product Code to flash? I live in Sri Lanka if that helps (Sri Dialog provider).
3. I am inclined towards 059Q8G3, a Thailand ROM for which I find at least one person has had success with enabling 4G in sri lanka. The other option would be 059R6N7.

Also I am not sure if this is relevant, is the s/w version in the ROMs, could this me a contributing factor for enabling 4G?

059S0R5 --- 3051.50009.1429.0001 (existing)
059Q8G3 --- 3051.50009.1429.0002
059R6N7 --- 3051.50009.1429.0004

Please let me know your thoughts.


----------



## Mata_Ratos (Sep 7, 2014)

Could you help me out here? I have a lumia 620 locked to a Portuguese operator (TMN), the product code is 059S070. I'm looking for the "clean" version, unbranded of the firmware. I suppose there isn't a specific one for Portugal, but perhaps a Iberian or even a European one? Could you point me to that?
Thanks

EDIT: downloading IT (Italy), DE (Germany), GB (Great-Britain) and ES (Spain). One of these will have to do.


----------



## nickknikky (Sep 9, 2014)

Your link to data package manager and .cfg file are not working. Can you please provide any fresh links.? actually the problem I am facing is that My phone does not show update in "Phone Update" section. It has the OS version 8.0.9903.10 installed.


----------



## nickknikky (Sep 9, 2014)

Now I have managed to download both of these files by searching on Google. The problem is that I it shows " Found 0 Variants Packages"


----------



## nickknikky (Sep 9, 2014)

nickknikky said:


> Now I have managed to download both of these files by searching on Google. The problem is that I it shows " Found 0 Variants Packages"

Click to collapse



And I am using the correct code, I have cross checked it 100 times.


----------



## DilanChd (Sep 9, 2014)

raju9907 said:


> I still got the error. Do you have any other method to flash the phone. Please Help me to flash my phone.

Click to collapse



If you got this error even with the custom DLL, then no, there is no other solution.


----------



## DilanChd (Sep 9, 2014)

GloriousGlory said:


> Is it possible to downgrade firmware on my Lumia 1020?  I've got the Cyan update and the phones been real downhill for me since then.  I have to first say I only use the phone as a video camera.  I found that the Lumia 1020 had phenomenal low light capabilities in HD, but ever since I updated the algorithm for low light has been changed and it is grainy and higher iso now..
> 
> I would like to downgrade back to Amber if at all possible.  I've tried your steps but it only shows the latest stock versions.

Click to collapse



This is normal, as Data Package Manager (DPM) downloads the latest version of the requested Product Code. 
To download the downgrade ROM, you have to use something other than DPM. 

What country do you live?


----------



## DilanChd (Sep 9, 2014)

y2jdmbfan said:


> So is it basically impossible to convert an AT&T 1020 to the Unlocked North American RM-877 version right now? I tried to follow the steps and had no luck...

Click to collapse



It depends on the device. Also, the NAM are hard enough to flash because there is a lock against changing FFU (in most cases).


----------



## DilanChd (Sep 9, 2014)

Mata_Ratos said:


> Could you help me out here? I have a lumia 620 locked to a Portuguese operator (TMN), the product code is 059S070. I'm looking for the "clean" version, unbranded of the firmware. I suppose there isn't a specific one for Portugal, but perhaps a Iberian or even a European one? Could you point me to that?
> Thanks
> 
> EDIT: downloading IT (Italy), DE (Germany), GB (Great-Britain) and ES (Spain). One of these will have to do.

Click to collapse



Indeed, I did not find any ROM CV for Portugal. So you can flash *059S040 RM-846* VAR EU-SPAIN ES CV.


----------



## Mata_Ratos (Sep 9, 2014)

anaheiim said:


> Indeed, I did not find any ROM CV for Portugal. So you can flash *059S040 RM-846* VAR EU-SPAIN ES CV.

Click to collapse



Thanks, but I eventually ended up flashing the GB one, because it's the most recent one and I believe it will receive updates faster. And it still has full support of the Portuguese language, so I'll stay with it.

Great post, I have to say. I had not one issue flashing my phone, easy as pie, everything well explained.


----------



## DilanChd (Sep 9, 2014)

nickknikky said:


> Your link to data package manager and .cfg file are not working. Can you please provide any fresh links.? actually the problem I am facing is that My phone does not show update in "Phone Update" section. It has the OS version 8.0.9903.10 installed.

Click to collapse



The links of download of OP works fine 



nickknikky said:


> Now I have managed to download both of these files by searching on Google. The problem is that I it shows " Found 0 Variants Packages"

Click to collapse




nickknikky said:


> And I am using the correct code, I have cross checked it 100 times.

Click to collapse



Well, the Product Code does not exist on the Nokia servers. 
What country do you live?


----------



## DilanChd (Sep 9, 2014)

Oglark said:


> I guess I spoke to soon.  Now that I have the ROMs I cannot get the Product Support Tool to work. I am continually getting "Recovery failed. Review the message below for more information."  Then in a box I get "Message send failed".
> 
> Has anyone experienced this problem?

Click to collapse



Can you reproduce your error, and click on this (see screenshot on attached thumbnails).
And paste the contents here please.


----------



## mnkhalid2000 (Sep 9, 2014)

*trying to flash nokia lumia 822*

0x000220003: This FFU is too big for this device.

Exception:
Nokia.Murzim.Uefi.FlashApp.CoreProgrammerAdaptation.ProgrammingException: 0x000220003: This FFU is too big for this device.

   at Nokia.Murzim.Uefi.FlashApp.CoreProgrammerAdaptation.ProgrammerAdaptation.ProgramSignedFfu(String file, String options)
   at Nokia.Murzim.Uefi.FlashApp.MurzimFlashApp.Program(String file, Boolean skipWrite, Boolean skipHash, Boolean skipIdCheck, Boolean skipSignatureCheck, Boolean verifyWrite, Boolean eraseUserArea)
   at Nokia.CareSuite.PlugIns.MurzimRecovery.RecoveryDialog.RecoveryDialogModel.Flash()
   at Nokia.CareSuite.PlugIns.MurzimRecovery.RecoveryDialog.RecoveryDialogModel.<HandleDownloadVariantPackageCompleted>b__c(Object state)

i get this error when i try to use recovery option on my lumia which suddenly started showing this error : unable to find a bootable option Press any key to shutdown. I get the nokia logo when i start the phone .. and also the big nokia logowhen using the recovery option of Nokia Care Suite for Store. 

Any Help ???


----------



## DilanChd (Sep 9, 2014)

mnkhalid2000 said:


> 0x000220003: This FFU is too big for this device.
> 
> Exception:
> Nokia.Murzim.Uefi.FlashApp.CoreProgrammerAdaptation.ProgrammingException: 0x000220003: This FFU is too big for this device.
> ...

Click to collapse



The error "unable to find a bootable option Press any key to shutdown", is due of the flash or it has nothing to do (it was already there before)? 
You tried with the tool Nokia Software Recovery Tool (which is easier to use in this cases)?


----------



## nickknikky (Sep 9, 2014)

anaheiim said:


> The links of download of OP works fine
> 
> Well, the Product Code does not exist on the Nokia servers.
> What country do you live?

Click to collapse



I live in India. My Phone is Lumia 820


----------



## DilanChd (Sep 9, 2014)

nickknikky said:


> I live in India. My Phone is Lumia 820

Click to collapse



What is your Hardware Product Type?


----------



## nickknikky (Sep 9, 2014)

anaheiim said:


> What is your Hardware Product Type?

Click to collapse



Where would i get that.? hardware revision number is 1.0.0.0

---------- Post added at 10:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:51 PM ----------




nickknikky said:


> Where would i get that.? hardware revision number is 1.0.0.0

Click to collapse



I quess what you are asking is 059P7P2


----------



## DilanChd (Sep 9, 2014)

nickknikky said:


> Where would i get that.? hardware revision number is 1.0.0.0

Click to collapse



No. The *Product Type* is RM-xxx, where xxx is numeric. For how to find the Hardware Product Type.


----------



## nickknikky (Sep 9, 2014)

anaheiim said:


> No. The *Product Type* is RM-xxx, where xxx is numeric. For how to find the Hardware Product Type.

Click to collapse



Product type is RM-825 and code is 059P7P2


----------



## lrhage (Sep 9, 2014)

Hi! Has I said in this thread: http://forum.xda-developers.com/win...-firmware-rm-940-device-t2871605/post55340031

I want to install a RM-938 firmware on my RM-940 phone (AT&T Lumia 1520) but I don't know if it is possible, the user anaheiim told me that it is ok.

I'm trying but I can't because I need drivers for "NOKIA BOOTMGR2" device.


----------



## DilanChd (Sep 9, 2014)

nickknikky said:


> Product type is RM-825 and code is 059P7P2

Click to collapse



You can try flash:
- *059R713 RM-825* VAR APAC BD CV (Bangladesh)
- Or *059R715 RM-825* VAR APAC NP CV (Nepal)

I do not give you the ROM of your country (India), because it is a different Product Type, and this may cause problems with network for this variant.
That said, if you your Hardware Product Code (059P7P2) is of engineering type, then you can't flash any ROM, because it will give us an error (gives an error, but does not damage the device).


----------



## nickknikky (Sep 9, 2014)

anaheiim said:


> You can try flash:
> - *059R713 RM-825* VAR APAC BD CV (Bangladesh)
> - Or *059R715 RM-825* VAR APAC NP CV (Nepal)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What exactly do you mean by engineering type.?


----------



## DilanChd (Sep 9, 2014)

lrhage said:


> Thanks! I'm afraid of cellular signal issues, what I want is 3G (and even Edge) signal and debrand the phone.

Click to collapse



All networks (2G, 3G, 4G, etc.) are compatible. RM-938 (physical) simply has the AWS and 2100 MHz band for 4G, in more compared to RM-940.



lrhage said:


> Hi! Has I said in this thread: http://forum.xda-developers.com/win...-firmware-rm-940-device-t2871605/post55340031
> 
> I want to install a RM-938 firmware on my RM-940 phone (AT&T Lumia 1520) but I don't know if it is possible, the user anaheiim told me that it is ok.
> 
> I'm trying but I can't because I need drivers for "NOKIA BOOTMGR2" device.

Click to collapse




lrhage said:


> I guess I need a new version of Nokia Care Suite. What is the latest version?
> 
> EDIT: I have a "bootmgr" driver issues.
> 
> EDIT: NOKIA BOOTMGR2 and I can't install drivers...

Click to collapse



Latest version of Nokia Care Suite PST is available on OP (post #1).
Uninstall and reinstall Nokia Care Suite PST. If you still have this error, try from another PC (Windows 8 is preferred).


----------



## DilanChd (Sep 9, 2014)

nickknikky said:


> What exactly do you mean by engineering type.?

Click to collapse



An developement phone, firmware of test, not regular firmware.


----------



## lrhage (Sep 9, 2014)

Thanks, I'll try at home with my Windows 8 PC.

EDIT: Any experience with something similar? AT&T Lumia 1520 (RM-940) with RM-938 firmware?


----------



## KBEscalona (Sep 9, 2014)

Good day Sir, Any help from the error below?
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
The file 'C:\ProgramData\Nokia\Packages\Products\RM-875\RM875_3051.40000.1345.1001_RETAIL_apac_philipp ines_254_01_342866_prd_signed.ffu' from the data package is corrupted.
Exception:
System.InvalidOperationException: The file 'C:\ProgramData\Nokia\Packages\Products\RM-875\RM875_3051.40000.1345.1001_RETAIL_apac_philipp ines_254_01_342866_prd_signed.ffu' from the data package is corrupted.
at Nokia.CareSuite.PlugIns.MurzimRecovery.RecoveryDia log.RecoveryDialogModel.<HandleDownloadVariantPack ageCompleted>b__c(Object state)


----------



## lrhage (Sep 10, 2014)

anaheiim said:


> All networks (2G, 3G, 4G, etc.) are compatible. RM-938 (physical) simply has the AWS and 2100 MHz band for 4G, in more compared to RM-940.
> 
> Latest version of Nokia Care Suite PST is available on OP (post #1).
> Uninstall and reinstall Nokia Care Suite PST. If you still have this error, try from another PC (Windows 8 is preferred).

Click to collapse





> 0xFA001304: Platform ID check fails. Reason(s): The FFU file is not meant for this product. The platform ID of image does not match with platform ID of the device.

Click to collapse



:crying:


----------



## mnkhalid2000 (Sep 10, 2014)

*yes*



anaheiim said:


> The error "unable to find a bootable option Press any key to shutdown", is due of the flash or it has nothing to do (it was already there before)?
> You tried with the tool Nokia Software Recovery Tool (which is easier to use in this cases)?

Click to collapse



yes i tried the recovery tool as well as the care suite for store. in recovery tool it says the phone is not supported. whereas in care suite for store i get this error all the time.

moreover i have never flashed my device before. I was using my phone normally on a developer preview version of wp8.1 and put it on charge and went to sleep. woke up to find the error :unable to find a bootable option. tried to recover it using the nokia software recovery tool and nokia suite for store and got the erro i mentioned


----------



## nickknikky (Sep 10, 2014)

anaheiim said:


> An developement phone, firmware of test, not regular firmware.

Click to collapse



is there a way to check whether my phone is of engineering type or not.?


----------



## DilanChd (Sep 10, 2014)

KBEscalona said:


> Hi Guys, I've followed the step and now i've finally downloaded the file and having this error after pressing start
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> The file 'C:\ProgramData\Nokia\Packages\Products\RM-875\RM875_3051.40000.1345.1001_RETAIL_apac_philippines_254_01_342866_prd_signed.ffu' from the data package is corrupted.
> Exception:
> ...

Click to collapse




KBEscalona said:


> Good day Sir, Any help from the error below?
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> The file 'C:\ProgramData\Nokia\Packages\Products\RM-875\RM875_3051.40000.1345.1001_RETAIL_apac_philipp ines_254_01_342866_prd_signed.ffu' from the data package is corrupted.
> Exception:
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi,

What is your Hardware Product Type and your Hardware Product Code (original Products)?
I'll upload you the Product Code that you downloaded (I go upload 059V1B6, FW 3051.500091424.0009, OS WP8.1).


----------



## DilanChd (Sep 10, 2014)

mahtab_kd_2006 said:


> I have a Nokia Lumia 520 branded, but unlocked, phone purchased in US. I want to use this phone in Bangladesh.
> 
> The lumia 520 is of product type RM-915 with product code 059S5T6 RM-915 VAR NAM CA ROGERS SL. I can use AT&T Sim. But the logo is for Rogers, Canada.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Verily, I can not tell you if RM-914 (ROM) will be a problem on the RM-915 (physical): I can not find the necessary information to tell you (I can find just the frequencies, but not the corresponding bands). Therefore, I advise you to stay on the RM-915 (especially if you go back to the USA again later).

If you want to flash, so take a RM-915 ROM (that you have found (059S340 RM-915 VAR APAC AU CV) can do the trick).
But, Also, you can pretty much stay on the ROM you currently have, or even flash 059S925 RM-915 VAR US ATT SL (like you are with AT&T).


----------



## KBEscalona (Sep 10, 2014)

*Thanks.*



anaheiim said:


> Hi,
> 
> What is your Hardware Product Type and your Hardware Product Code (original Products)?
> I'll upload you the Product Code that you downloaded (I go upload 059V1B6, FW 3051.500091424.0009, OS WP8.1).

Click to collapse



Hi Anaheim,

First of all thank you for the response. Really much appreciated.

Yes that is my product type & code (RM-875 ;  059V1B6). Where do i get this.

Thanks again.

Best regards,

Kenneth


----------



## DilanChd (Sep 10, 2014)

lrhage said:


> > 0xFA001304: Platform ID check fails. Reason(s): The FFU file is not meant for this product. The platform ID of image does not match with platform ID of the device.
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


Try with this (take only "*Nokia.Packages.VariantPackage.DataPackage20.dll*", not "Nokia.CareSuite.PlugIns.MurzimRecovery.dll").



nickknikky said:


> is there a way to check whether my phone is of engineering type or not.?

Click to collapse



The only way for you is to try to flash your device.


----------



## DilanChd (Sep 10, 2014)

mnkhalid2000 said:


> yes i tried the recovery tool as well as the care suite for store. in recovery tool it says the phone is not supported. whereas in care suite for store i get this error all the time.
> 
> moreover i have never flashed my device before. I was using my phone normally on a developer preview version of wp8.1 and put it on charge and went to sleep. woke up to find the error :unable to find a bootable option. tried to recover it using the nokia software recovery tool and nokia suite for store and got the erro i mentioned

Click to collapse



The only solution for you is to change the motherboard, or send it for repair to a specialized service.


----------



## DilanChd (Sep 10, 2014)

KBEscalona said:


> Hi Anaheim,
> 
> First of all thank you for the response. Really much appreciated.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Download and unzip the 059V1B6_RM875_3051.50009.1424.0009.rar archive. This will give you a folder named "rm-875", move this folder in the directory "C:\ProgramData\Nokia\Packages\Products" (if Windows say you that the folder already exists, simply replace it with the one you just unzipped).
For access to "C:\ProgramData\Nokia\Packages\Products", you must enable hidden files and folders.


----------



## KBEscalona (Sep 10, 2014)

Hi anaheiim, a very big thanks. Now i can go back to non developer preview. I'll keep you update once it tis sucessfull.


----------



## nickknikky (Sep 10, 2014)

anaheiim said:


> Try with this (take only "*Nokia.Packages.VariantPackage.DataPackage20.dll*", not "Nokia.CareSuite.PlugIns.MurzimRecovery.dll").
> 
> The only way for you is to try to flash your device.

Click to collapse



Ohk.. I will try and will let u know about the error. Thanx anyway for the help. I really appreciate that.


----------



## DilanChd (Sep 10, 2014)

psy804 said:


> @anaheiim First of all, let me thank you for the work you have done in making this process/info available to everyone. And more importantly taking the time to help everyone with their issues.
> 
> I have an RM-821 with a product code of 059S0R5 (taken from the Product Support Tool for Store). The problem is that my connection never goes to 4G or LTE, the connection selection does not show the 4g either. I have ruled out the SIM as it is the same one I used on my previous phone  (HTC 8x) and I was able to achieve 4G.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi,

As you have the Product Code *059S0R5 RM-820* VAR AMERICA-LTA1 MX MOVI SL BLACK, your Product Type is not RM-821, but RM-820  

1. This is because you have put in Product Type "RM-821", so you is "RM-820". Retry with RM-820 = Product Type, and Product Code = 059S0R5. 
059S0R5 RM-820 VAR AMERICA-LTA1 MX MOVI SL BLACK 

2. Sri Lanka, is RM-821, if you flash the RM-821 (ROM) on the RM-820 (Physics), the 4G LTE network will not function at all.

3. 059Q8G3 RM-821 VAR APAC TH CV BLACK, is RM-821 also, therefore 4G LTE network not work either thereon.
059R6N7 RM-821 APAC VAR LK BLACK CV has the same problem, since is RM-821. 


It is possible that 059S0R5 RM-820 VAR AMERICA-LTA1 MX MOVI SL BLACK disables 4G, but that's just speculation. Still speculation, you can try for enable 4G LTE network: 
- (In first) *059Q6W4 RM-820* VAR CA ROGERSWIR SL BLACK AMERICA 
- (And if you still do not have access to 4G) *059L848 RM-820* NDT AMERICA ATT Black


----------



## mahtab_kd_2006 (Sep 10, 2014)

anaheiim said:


> Verily, I can not tell you if RM-914 (ROM) will be a problem on the RM-915 (physical): I can not find the necessary information to tell you (I can find just the frequencies, but not the corresponding bands). Therefore, I advise you to stay on the RM-915 (especially if you go back to the USA again later).
> 
> If you want to flash, so take a RM-915 ROM (that you have found (059S340 RM-915 VAR APAC AU CV) can do the trick).
> But, Also, you can pretty much stay on the ROM you currently have, or even flash 059S925 RM-915 VAR US ATT SL (like you are with AT&T).

Click to collapse



Thanks for the reply. 

I have flashed 059S340 RM-915 VAR APAC AU CV. I am currently using it in US with AT&T. With the original NAM ROM the network showed 4G all the time. Now it shows H and switches to H+ only when using data from cellular network. Is this normal? How can I keep the network at H+ always. Although the phone will be used in Bangladesh where there is only 3G (GSM: 900 MHz, 1800 MHz, 3G: 2100 MHz)(Grameenphone network, Telenor group).


----------



## romskii (Sep 10, 2014)

I've got a Nokia Lumia 1020 o2 branded with 64GB storage.
Manufacor Name: RM-875_eu_euro2_299

I want cyan now and as o2 isn't able to bring it on my phone I want to ask you for help.
I've surfed yet some sites but I don't know what to choose:

EU DE Telekom White (059T7B2)
*Euro DE CV Black (059T2J3)*
Euro DE CV White (059T347)
Euro DE CV Yellow (059T2J8)
Euro DE O2 Postpaid 64GB BLK (059T676)
Euro DE O2 Postpaid 64GB YLW (059T677)

I think the bold marked should be the right one but I want to feel safe asking you. And do you know why there is a special 64GB image? And I can't explain myself what CV stands for -.-
I hope you can help me to get sure and save for flashing :good:


----------



## lrhage (Sep 10, 2014)

anaheiim said:


> Try with this (take only "*Nokia.Packages.VariantPackage.DataPackage20.dll*", not "Nokia.CareSuite.PlugIns.MurzimRecovery.dll").

Click to collapse



Thanks!, Can I lost my LTE/4G?


----------



## Andriics (Sep 11, 2014)

I have Lumia Icon 929
And I want to use it in Ukraine.
But with CDMA carried internet doesn't work
With GSM carrier tethering does not enable
What can I do? Can I flash firmware from Lumia 930? Who tried?


----------



## lrhage (Sep 11, 2014)

anaheiim said:


> Try with this (take only "*Nokia.Packages.VariantPackage.DataPackage20.dll*", not "Nokia.CareSuite.PlugIns.MurzimRecovery.dll").
> 
> The only way for you is to try to flash your device.

Click to collapse



It doesn't work...



> 0xFA001304: Platform ID check fails. Reason(s): The FFU file is not meant for this product. The platform ID of image does not match with platform ID of the device.

Click to collapse



I think I will keep the AT&T rom :crying:


----------



## Ray_Grey (Sep 11, 2014)

Great tutorial... however I'm having some trouble flashing the unbranded ROM onto my 920.

I have successfully downloaded the unbranded ROM and loaded it into NCS. I have got to the point where i need to press and hold Volume Down + Power until the phone vibrates and I quickly press "Retry" in NCS. However, when i do this and press "Retry", i receive a quick message within NCS that something is rebooting, before receiving the following error message -  

Message send failed.
Exception:
Nokia.Connectivity.Messaging.MessagingSendException: Message send failed. ---> Nokia.Connectivity.Messaging.CAPI.CapiMessagingException: TCSSend failed with error code: -2080331756

   at Nokia.Connectivity.Messaging.CAPI.CapiMessageStream.CheckReturnValue(String methodName, UInt32 returnValue)
   at Nokia.Connectivity.Messaging.CAPI.CapiMessageStream.Send(UInt32 cookie, Byte[] data, UInt32 dataType, UInt32 itemCount, UInt32 timeOut, IntPtr eventt, SendCallBack onSentCallBack, IntPtr paramz)
   at Nokia.Connectivity.Messaging.Handlers.MessageHandler.Send(UInt32 cookie, SendParameters sParams)
   --- End of inner exception stack trace ---
   at Nokia.Connectivity.Messaging.Handlers.MessageHandler.Send(UInt32 cookie, SendParameters sParams)
   at Nokia.Connectivity.Messaging.MessageStream.Send(Message message)
   at Nokia.Murzim.Connectivity.FuseAdaptation.MurzimFuseMessaging.Send(Byte[] request, TimeSpan timeSpan)
   at Nokia.Murzim.Connectivity.RawMessaging.MurzimRawMessaging.SendAndReceive(Byte[] request, TimeSpan sendTimeout, TimeSpan receiveTimeout)
   at Nokia.Murzim.Uefi.BootManager.MurzimBootManager.DisableTimeouts()
   at Nokia.CareSuite.PlugIns.MurzimRecovery.RecoveryDialog.RecoveryDialogModel.Flash()
   at Nokia.CareSuite.PlugIns.MurzimRecovery.RecoveryDialog.RecoveryDialogModel.<HandleDownloadVariantPackageCompleted>b__c(Object state)


I then click Ok and in the bottom right hand corner of NCS, there is a yellow box with a red flashing exclamation mark, with "Data package selection error" next to it.

Can anyone point me in the right direction? I am running W8.1.

Ray.


----------



## Gauldoth (Sep 11, 2014)

*Nokia 1020 Heating*

Hello guys,

I just buy a lumia 1020 and flashed  with the stock rom for Italy (my phone is RM-875 VAR EURO IT CV WHITE (059T753). I am using 8.1 Cyan, Phone is unlocked
The phone is overheating , from 7AM to 14PM the battery was 4%. Only with stock apps, whatsapp, and internet conection, low brightness etc. Without making any cals or sms.
I want to resolve this problem. But how ? 

I live in Romania , maybe if i will flash  059T8L8 RM-875 VAR EURO RO VODAFONE BLACK it will work sonehow? 
Or there is a stock unlocked firmware, without brand..

Please leave me a reply , this is the phone i allways wanted, and now i am verry dissapointed


----------



## KBEscalona (Sep 11, 2014)

@Gauldoth
Check the touch settings and put it in normal mode. also check if the gps is on. It causes the phone to heat up. lastly if all fails flash the original phone and follow tutorial from here.


----------



## DilanChd (Sep 11, 2014)

mahtab_kd_2006 said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> I have flashed 059S340 RM-915 VAR APAC AU CV. I am currently using it in US with AT&T. With the original NAM ROM the network showed 4G all the time. Now it shows H and switches to H+ only when using data from cellular network. Is this normal? How can I keep the network at H+ always. Although the phone will be used in Bangladesh where there is only 3G (GSM: 900 MHz, 1800 MHz, 3G: 2100 MHz)(Grameenphone network, Telenor group).

Click to collapse



The 520 has no 4G module. 
Leave like this until you go to Bangladesh, and if the network does not work normally, try a different flash ROMs, as 059S925 RM-915 VAR US ATT SL, or return to the one you had. I can not tell you more because *maybe* it will show H+ at Bangladesh in permanence.


----------



## DilanChd (Sep 11, 2014)

romskii said:


> I've got a Nokia Lumia 1020 o2 branded with 64GB storage.
> Manufacor Name: RM-875_eu_euro2_299
> 
> I want cyan now and as o2 isn't able to bring it on my phone I want to ask you for help.
> ...

Click to collapse



059T2J3 RM-875 VAR EURO DE CV BLACK is effectively the good ROM for you.
There is a special 64GB ROM, because it is an operator command. But you can pretty much flash another ROM and keep the 64GB.
CV = Country Variant = Unbranded ROM/Product Code, but that's all explained here


----------



## DilanChd (Sep 11, 2014)

lrhage said:


> Thanks!, Can I lost my LTE/4G?

Click to collapse



I already answered 
"All networks (2G, 3G, 4G, etc.) are compatible. RM-938 (physical) simply has the AWS and 2100 MHz band for 4G, in more compared to RM-940."



lrhage said:


> It doesn't work...
> I think I will keep the AT&T rom :crying:

Click to collapse



As you have tried with the custom DLL, and it does not work because of FFU unsigned for your device, yes you're forced to stay on the ROM you currently have.


----------



## DilanChd (Sep 11, 2014)

Ray_Grey said:


> Great tutorial... however I'm having some trouble flashing the unbranded ROM onto my 920.
> 
> I have successfully downloaded the unbranded ROM and loaded it into NCS. I have got to the point where i need to press and hold Volume Down + Power until the phone vibrates and I quickly press "Retry" in NCS. However, when i do this and press "Retry", i receive a quick message within NCS that something is rebooting, before receiving the following error message -
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi,

Can you make a screenshot (PST in full) please?


----------



## DilanChd (Sep 11, 2014)

Andriics said:


> I have Lumia Icon 929
> And I want to use it in Ukraine.
> But with CDMA carried internet doesn't work
> With GSM carrier tethering does not enable
> What can I do? Can I flash firmware from Lumia 930? Who tried?

Click to collapse



No, flashing a ROM 930 will not work. You can do nothing. 
Why do not you be informed before buying?


----------



## romskii (Sep 11, 2014)

anaheiim said:


> 059T2J3 RM-875 VAR EURO DE CV BLACK is effectively the good ROM for you.
> There is a special 64GB ROM, because it is an operator command. But you can pretty much flash another ROM and keep the 64GB.
> CV = Country Variant = Unbranded ROM/Product Code, but that's all explained here

Click to collapse



I was a bit scared to loose the access to my 64GB  thanks for your reply, going to try the ROM this evening


----------



## Gauldoth (Sep 11, 2014)

KBEscalona said:


> @Gauldoth
> Check the touch settings and put it in normal mode. also check if the gps is on. It causes the phone to heat up. lastly if all fails flash the original phone and follow tutorial from here.

Click to collapse



Thank you. I will try this. The touch was in high mode and with GPS you mean location, no? I've just flash this tutorial and it was a success and the Nokia suite gave me the stock IT rom. The is a way to find a factory stock rom without any country operator?

Thanks in advance I will keep you up to date just to see if that is effective. 

Settings are: Location off, touch normal, life titles off, brightness low, 3G network (with 2G I have no signal), WIFI off, Bluetooth off, NFC off, Glance Peek, Dispaly, Battery saver brightness


----------



## Sensonic (Sep 11, 2014)

Andriics said:
			
		

> I have Lumia Icon 929
> And I want to use it in Ukraine.
> But with CDMA carried internet doesn't work
> With GSM carrier tethering does not enable
> What can I do? Can I flash firmware from Lumia 930? Who tried?

Click to collapse





anaheiim said:


> No, flashing a ROM 930 will not work. You can do nothing.
> Why do not you be informed before buying?

Click to collapse



You need to unlock your Lumia Icon first. I'm using unlocked Lumia Icon in Finland. Works like a charm but I was told LTE won't work because the frequencies Verizon is using are different to Finnish ones. Well, I'm using the device as my business phone and my employer provides only 3G from a Finnish carrier so LTE is not my problem 

But I have other issues with my phone(s): Verizon has some specialities in Lumia 928 & Icon firmware because it's not possible to receive MMS messages with unlocked phone (stock ROM). Since Verizon doesn't seem to be willing to release WP8.1 update in the near future, I updated my devices with Developer Preview WP8.1 and completely lost the possibility to send and receive MMS messages. I was told that the Developer Preview WP8.1 is only meant for devices with GSM Radio and not for CDMA devices. But I'm not using CDMA (at all) here in Finland so that's why I'd like to ask a question related to Andriics' question:

what would happen if I'd flash Lumia 930's WP8.1 to my unlocked Lumia Icon? Has anybody tried it yet? The phones seem to be similar to each other with the exception of LTE frequencies and CDMA radio which is only in Lumia Icon.


----------



## Andriics (Sep 11, 2014)

anaheiim said:


> No, flashing a ROM 930 will not work. You can do nothing.
> Why do not you be informed before buying?

Click to collapse



Lumia 929 from USA almost 2 times cheaper than 930 in Ukraine.
I didn't find any info about whom to try another carrier and supposed that at least within GSM it will work fine.
And after all if I could interop unlock it I can modify registry and fix at least tethering.

---------- Post added at 11:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:29 PM ----------




Sensonic said:


> You need to unlock your Lumia Icon first. I'm using unlocked Lumia Icon in Finland. Works like a charm but I was told LTE won't work because the frequencies Verizon is using are different to Finnish ones.

Click to collapse



What do you mean by unlock?
Are you able to enable tethering in GSM?

---------- Post added at 11:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:32 PM ----------




Sensonic said:


> Works like a charm but I was told LTE won't work because the frequencies Verizon is using are different to Finnish ones.

Click to collapse



It must be changeable within registry or within radio firmware.
Need interop unlock to investigate.


----------



## Gauldoth (Sep 11, 2014)

If i have a nokia lumia 1020 software : 3051.50009.1424.0004 ,RM-875 VAR EURO IT CV WHITE  (059T753) , can i flash 305150009.1424.0016 , RM-875 VAR APAC SG CV WHITE (059T656)? on NaviFirm is the latest software for 1020

---------- Post added at 12:38 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:33 AM ----------




KBEscalona said:


> @Gauldoth
> Check the touch settings and put it in normal mode. also check if the gps is on. It causes the phone to heat up. lastly if all fails flash the original phone and follow tutorial from here.
> 
> i still have the issue..  ,  if i have 3051.50009.1424.0004 ,RM-875 VAR EURO IT CV WHITE (059T753) it will be a problem to flash 305150009.1424.0016 , RM-875 VAR APAC SG CV WHITE (059T656) ?

Click to collapse


----------



## Ray_Grey (Sep 12, 2014)

anaheiim said:


> Can you make a screenshot (PST in full) please?

Click to collapse



Here you go.


----------



## Sensonic (Sep 12, 2014)

anaheiim said:


> No, flashing a ROM 930 will not work. You can do nothing.
> Why do not you be informed before buying?

Click to collapse





Andriics said:


> Lumia 929 from USA almost 2 times cheaper than 930 in Ukraine.
> I didn't find any info about whom to try another carrier and supposed that at least within GSM it will work fine.
> And after all if I could interop unlock it I can modify registry and fix at least tethering.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yep, that's why I purchased a broken unlocked Lumia Icon from US Ebay. The price was 160€ + 55€ postage & VAT to Finland. 
The SIM card holder was broken so I purchased a replacement which price was 14,99€.
The seller told that the SIM card slot might have been damaged and it was. Luckily I found a SIM card slot PCB with 35-40€. So in all I paid ~270€ while Lumia 930's price here in Finland is apprrox. 550€.

When I received the phone I took it apart and replaced the SIM card PCB and the SIM card slot, put the SIM card to its place and powered on.
Worked like a charm and even asked whether I'd like to restore the backup of my Lumia 928 so I didn't have to start from scratch.
The phone worked OK except I couldn't receive MMS messages nor use LTE (well, haven't used it since my employer only provides 3G from a Finnish carrier). But the phone works well with 3G & WIFI and I can use WhatsApp to send & receive photos.

However, when I installed Developer Preview WP8.1 to my Lumia Icon, I couldn't send MMS messages anymore and the calendar crashes sometimes. Otherwise the phone (& swipe!  ) works OK. So therefore I asked the question what would happen if I'd be able to flash Lumia 930's firmware to my Lumia Icon because I'm not using CDMA radio at all. So if anyone could answer to that question, I'd really appreciate it!

What I mean by unlocking is to insert an unlock code to phone that you can use 3G (and LTE/4G with Lumia 928) with any carrier's SIM card. I was told Lumia 928's 3G is not locked but LTE/4G might be locked. I dunno how it's with Lumia Icon but the reason I purchased both phones was that the sellers claim they were/are unlocked.

In Finland 3G network has frequencies 900/2100 Mhz and LTE/4G has 800/2600 Mhz. Unlocked Lumia Icon works in 3G 900/2100 Mhz but its (=Verizon's) LTE/4G frequencies are 700/1300 Mhz.


----------



## Manoj_Bora (Sep 12, 2014)

*Nokia Lumia 520 recovery using Nokia Care Suite 5.0*

DTL Connection: Could not connect to media. DTL Back-End error code = 0x8400A403. DTL Back-End: Driver initialization failed. DCM status code = 0x84004415, Common USB DCM: No device found from the target USB port, last error code = 0x80100010.

---------- Post added at 07:34 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:29 AM ----------

i tried Nokia Care Suite 5.0 but it shwing an error .. :crying:​ DTL Connection: Could not connect to media. DTL Back-End error code = 0x8400A403. DTL Back-End: Driver initialization failed. DCM status code = 0x84004415, Common USB DCM: No device found from the target USB port, last error code = 0x80100010. 





anaheiim said:


> TUTORIAL
> UNBRAND (FLASH) NOKIA WINDOWS PHONE 8
> ​
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## Manoj_Bora (Sep 12, 2014)

Manoj_Bora said:


> DTL Connection: Could not connect to media. DTL Back-End error code = 0x8400A403. DTL Back-End: Driver initialization failed. DCM status code = 0x84004415, Common USB DCM: No device found from the target USB port, last error code = 0x80100010.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:34 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:29 AM ----------
> 
> i tried Nokia Care Suite 5.0 but it shwing an error .. :crying:​ DTL Connection: Could not connect to media. DTL Back-End error code = 0x8400A403. DTL Back-End: Driver initialization failed. DCM status code = 0x84004415, Common USB DCM: No device found from the target USB port, last error code = 0x80100010.

Click to collapse



Nokia Lumia 520 

Sent from my Micromax A92 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## radfreak (Sep 12, 2014)

Can you flash a Nokia 630 (ATT) to Nokia 635 (T-Mobile) with this method?


----------



## Feri M (Sep 12, 2014)

*Installed(flashed) product code impact on OTA updates for lumia 925*

Hi there,

Just to make things clear, I am not performing flashing myself but this seems a community that should have lot of knowledge on it.
I would really appreciate some help with an update issue related to a Nokia Lumia 925 which may or may not be a result of flashing.

I have a new Lumia 925, hardware product code 059T041 on SIM tray. This was designated for Hutchison 3G in Italy.
However, installed firmware is a Russia Country Variant (not sure which product code), a supplier did install it in order to sell the phone on Eastern European markets (found these out after lot of research). Phone seems unable to get updates over the air...or at least is not getting Cyan which is listed as Available for both "original" and "installed" product codes.

I would like to know if FOTA updates should come even if original(hardware) product code (H3G Italy) does not match the installed product code (Russia CV), and if updates would take place based on the installed product code?

Hope someone could help me ...
thanks


----------



## Andriics (Sep 12, 2014)

Andriics said:


> I have Lumia Icon 929
> And I want to use it in Ukraine.
> But with CDMA carried internet doesn't work
> With GSM carrier tethering does not enable
> What can I do? Can I flash firmware from Lumia 930? Who tried?

Click to collapse



:victory: now I know the trick!
http://4pda.ru/forum/index.php?showtopic=576439&st=0#entry34212011


Extract a SIM
Install Lumia Pusher
Install Access Point from Lumia Pusher
Switch off the phone
Insert a SIM
Switch on the phone
Presto, now Shared Internet works!

If It doesn't work, just go to Settings\Access Point and add an access point with carrier settings.


----------



## psy804 (Sep 13, 2014)

anaheiim said:


> Hi,
> 
> As you have the Product Code *059S0R5 RM-820* VAR AMERICA-LTA1 MX MOVI SL BLACK, your Product Type is not RM-821, but RM-820
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You were right on all counts. It turns out that it was a RM-820 device after all.
And Flashing 059Q6W4 did the trick! 4G now works!

Thank you very much for your assistance. Much appreciated!


----------



## DilanChd (Sep 13, 2014)

Andriics said:


> And after all if I could interop unlock it I can modify registry and fix at least tethering.

Click to collapse



But you can't mod registry.



			
				Andriics said:
			
		

> What do you mean by unlock?
> Are you able to enable tethering in GSM?

Click to collapse



Unlock the SIM card.


----------



## DilanChd (Sep 13, 2014)

Ray_Grey said:


> Here you go.

Click to collapse



Restart your PC and retry.
If again not work, so try on another PC.


----------



## DilanChd (Sep 13, 2014)

Manoj_Bora said:


> DTL Connection: Could not connect to media. DTL Back-End error code = 0x8400A403. DTL Back-End: Driver initialization failed. DCM status code = 0x84004415, Common USB DCM: No device found from the target USB port, last error code = 0x80100010.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:34 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:29 AM ----------
> 
> i tried Nokia Care Suite 5.0 but it shwing an error .. :crying:​ DTL Connection: Could not connect to media. DTL Back-End error code = 0x8400A403. DTL Back-End: Driver initialization failed. DCM status code = 0x84004415, Common USB DCM: No device found from the target USB port, last error code = 0x80100010.

Click to collapse



*You are really boring, and all that do*, to quote the post #1 (OP) when it is *mentioned not to do*.

Make sure your battery of your Nokia is charged enough (50%), and then try again.


----------



## DilanChd (Sep 13, 2014)

radfreak said:


> Can you flash a Nokia 630 (ATT) to Nokia 635 (T-Mobile) with this method?

Click to collapse



What is your Hardware Product Type or your Hardware Product Code?


----------



## DilanChd (Sep 13, 2014)

Feri M said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Just to make things clear, I am not performing flashing myself but this seems a community that should have lot of knowledge on it.
> I would really appreciate some help with an update issue related to a Nokia Lumia 925 which may or may not be a result of flashing.
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi, 

The system update depends of the Product Code (= ROM) installed/flashed. Such as-you-have Russia CV depends on it and not of H3G Italy. It is explain in post #2 

What country do you live?


----------



## DilanChd (Sep 13, 2014)

Gauldoth said:
			
		

> Thank you. I will try this. The touch was in high mode and with GPS you mean location, no? I've just flash this tutorial and it was a success and the Nokia suite gave me the stock IT rom. The is a way to find a factory stock rom without any country operator?
> 
> Thanks in advance I will keep you up to date just to see if that is effective.

Click to collapse



There is no unbranded ROM NL1020 for Romania. 



			
				Gauldoth said:
			
		

> If i have a nokia lumia 1020 software : 3051.50009.1424.0004 ,RM-875 VAR EURO IT CV WHITE (059T753) , can i flash 305150009.1424.0016 , RM-875 VAR APAC SG CV WHITE (059T656)? on NaviFirm is the latest software for 1020

Click to collapse



Yes, you can.


----------



## DilanChd (Sep 13, 2014)

Sensonic said:


> You need to unlock your Lumia Icon first. I'm using unlocked Lumia Icon in Finland. Works like a charm but I was told LTE won't work because the frequencies Verizon is using are different to Finnish ones. Well, I'm using the device as my business phone and my employer provides only 3G from a Finnish carrier so LTE is not my problem
> 
> But I have other issues with my phone(s): Verizon has some specialities in Lumia 928 & Icon firmware because it's not possible to receive MMS messages with unlocked phone (stock ROM). Since Verizon doesn't seem to be willing to release WP8.1 update in the near future, I updated my devices with Developer Preview WP8.1 and completely lost the possibility to send and receive MMS messages. I was told that the Developer Preview WP8.1 is only meant for devices with GSM Radio and not for CDMA devices. But I'm not using CDMA (at all) here in Finland so that's why I'd like to ask a question related to Andriics' question:
> 
> what would happen if I'd flash Lumia 930's WP8.1 to my unlocked Lumia Icon? Has anybody tried it yet? The phones seem to be similar to each other with the exception of LTE frequencies and CDMA radio which is only in Lumia Icon.

Click to collapse



Basically, yes you can flash.
However #1, although not using 4G, know that 4G will probably work more after that flash (even in return Hardware Product Code). So attention to it if you want to sell later. Although Nokia Lumia Icon is CDMA, it is also GSM (2G and 3G network). 
However #2, if you flash a Nokia Lumia 930 ROM, you'll probably have a signature error FFU: If this is the case, please let me know (there is a trick to get around this, but works only in rare cases).


----------



## Feri M (Sep 13, 2014)

*Update Lumia 925 CV Russia to Cyan / backup current ROM?*



anaheiim said:


> Hi,
> 
> The system update depends of the Product Code (= ROM) installed/flashed. Such as-you-have Russia CV depends on it and not of H3G Italy. It is explain in post #2
> 
> What country do you live?

Click to collapse



Thanks for answering. 
Then it should get Cyan update some day I hope... I live in Romania, I guess that should not have an influence on the updates.
The Nokia site says that Country Variant Russia is available for Lumia 925, there must be a mistake somewhere.

One more thing... since I am kinda paranoid, is there a way to backup the ROM currently installed on my phone... just in case Cyan update will have some bugs? If it is technically possible I plan to ask a local service to do it.

Thanks again


----------



## psy804 (Sep 13, 2014)

anaheiim said:


> Hi,
> 
> As you have the Product Code *059S0R5 RM-820* VAR AMERICA-LTA1 MX MOVI SL BLACK, your Product Type is not RM-821, but RM-820
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sorry to come back to this, but it looks like the 4G success was a false alarm. 

While the Roger's ROM shows the connection as 4G in the system tray, in actuality, its running at 3G speeds. I verified the field test application and it shows that the LTE is in an "invalid state".

I attempted to flash 059L848 as per your instractions, but I ended up with this error when attempting to flash:



> 0xFA001304: Platform ID check fails. Reason(s): The FFU file is not meant for this product. The platform ID of image does not match with platform ID of the device.
> 
> Exception:
> Nokia.CareSuite.PlugIns.MurzimRecovery.RecoveryDialog.MurzimProgrammingException: 0xFA001304: Platform ID check fails. Reason(s): The FFU file is not meant for this product. The platform ID of image does not match with platform ID of the device.
> ...

Click to collapse




I even tried flashing a 059R2L5 ROM as described here in the hopes of restoring 4G, but still no luck:
http:forums.wpcentral.com/nokia-lumia-920/305090-4.htm

Not sure what else I can try at this point.


----------



## DilanChd (Sep 13, 2014)

Feri M said:


> Thanks for answering.
> Then it should get Cyan update some day I hope... I live in Romania, I guess that should not have an influence on the updates.
> The Nokia site says that Country Variant Russia is available for Lumia 925, there must be a mistake somewhere.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No, the only thing that influences the updates, it's the ROM. 
Are you in Preview for Developers? 

To back up your content.


----------



## Feri M (Sep 15, 2014)

*Update Lumia 925 CV Russia to Cyan / backup current ROM?*



anaheiim said:


> No, the only thing that influences the updates, it's the ROM.
> Are you in Preview for Developers?

Click to collapse



No. I believe Nokia update page is not correct about CV Russia being available.


> [...]To back up your content[/URL].

Click to collapse



Oh.. I don't care that much about personal content. I was thinking about a way to revert to current version.
I don't know which Product code is installed now. It could be one of these (just a guess):
1.059T1R1 RM-892 VAR EURO RU CV BLACK 
2.059T1R2 RM-892 VAR EURO RU CV WHITE 
3.059T1R3 RM-892 VAR EURO RU CV GREY
That is why I was thinking about backing up the installed ROM before update, so that if things go wrong someone would be able to flash back the current ROM. But I am not sure that  things work this way.

Thanks for trying to help.


----------



## usm740 (Sep 15, 2014)

*HELP*





Hey guys. sorry, but i think my lumia 920 RM-821 is bricked. i tried to flash the stock rom but windows is unable to recognize it. tried so many methods but can't even get past it. phone is tuck on NOKIA logo. and all i get is nokia logo and battery logo. tried hard reset and soft reset. no success. Tried to flash Rom but windows cannot recognize it. Have tried different cables, ports, windows, PCs.

HELP PLEASE>>>>!!!!!!


----------



## Manoj_Bora (Sep 16, 2014)

*lumia 920 RM-821 is bricked*

t:good:ry Nokia Software Recovery Tool.. download it from Nokia website..





usm740 said:


> Hey guys. sorry, but i think my lumia 920 RM-821 is bricked. i tried to flash the stock rom but windows is unable to recognize it. tried so many methods but can't even get past it. phone is tuck on NOKIA logo. and all i get is nokia logo and battery logo. tried hard reset and soft reset. no success. Tried to flash Rom but windows cannot recognize it. Have tried different cables, ports, windows, PCs.
> 
> HELP PLEASE>>>>!!!!!!

Click to collapse


----------



## Sensonic (Sep 16, 2014)

anaheiim said:


> Basically, yes you can flash.
> However #1, although not using 4G, know that 4G will probably work more after that flash (even in return Hardware Product Code). So attention to it if you want to sell later. Although Nokia Lumia Icon is CDMA, it is also GSM (2G and 3G network).
> However #2, if you flash a Nokia Lumia 930 ROM, you'll probably have a signature error FFU: If this is the case, please let me know (there is a trick to get around this, but works only in rare cases).

Click to collapse


@anaheiim
OK, thanks for the info!

I'm tired of Verizon because they won't release official WP8.1 and now I'm using DP WP8.1.
Earlier I couldn't receive MMS messages (could only send them) but after installing DP WP8.1 I cannot even send any MMS messages anymore. There's something in Verizon's ROM which prevents those MMS messages somehow. The same thing applies also to Lumia 928 
So that's why I'd like to get out of this catch-22 and flash Lumia 930 ROM to my phone if it's possible and it'll work.

OK, then the next question: where could I download Lumia 930 WP8.1 ROM???
And like I already wrote, my employer doesn't provide 4G so 3G will do just fine


----------



## Z's Windows Phone (Sep 16, 2014)

*Nokia Lumia 1320 Cricket*

Hi Everyone,

Has anyone on Cricket wireless Model 995 in the US done this flash/update?

I want to do it there are just a few things that I'm not sure of meaning/how to do.

Any and all help will be appreciated.


----------



## Matwar (Sep 17, 2014)

Hello!

I have been trying to flash my RM-824 from AT&T and still without luck...
But after copying the custom dlls I get this, when PST tries to verify the files:

Method not found: 'Void Nokia.CareSuite.PlugIns.DataPackageDownload.IDataPackageDownload.DownloadVariantPackageAsync(Nokia.CareSuite.DataPackages.DataPackageInfo)'.
   w Nokia.CareSuite.PlugIns.MurzimRecovery.RecoveryDialog.RecoveryDialogModel.Start()
   w Nokia.CareSuite.PlugIns.MurzimRecovery.RecoveryDialog.RecoveryDialogPresenter.StartRecovery(Object stateInfo)
   w System.Threading.QueueUserWorkItemCallback.WaitCallback_Context(Object state)
   w System.Threading.ExecutionContext.RunInternal(ExecutionContext executionContext, ContextCallback callback, Object state, Boolean preserveSyncCtx)
   w System.Threading.ExecutionContext.Run(ExecutionContext executionContext, ContextCallback callback, Object state, Boolean preserveSyncCtx)
   w System.Threading.QueueUserWorkItemCallback.System.Threading.IThreadPoolWorkItem.ExecuteWorkItem()
   w System.Threading.ThreadPoolWorkQueue.Dispatch()
   w System.Threading._ThreadPoolWaitCallback.PerformWaitCallback()

 When I restore the original Nokia.CareSuite.PlugIns.MurzimRecovery.dll, this prompt does not occur, however I get a prompt about wrong FFU file...


----------



## dragon546 (Sep 19, 2014)

Thank You anaheiim for this info and tutorial. I got an O2 Lumia 930 Bright Green. I had the DCM error but managed to  flash after putting my cable in to My USB 3 port all went well after. Now running Lumia 930 debranded and also Unlocked courtesy of O2 unlocking my device


----------



## Ray_Grey (Sep 20, 2014)

anaheiim said:


> Restart your PC and retry.
> If again not work, so try on another PC.

Click to collapse



Worked perfectly the first time.. thanks!!


----------



## ash7503 (Sep 20, 2014)

*Unbrand Lumia 1520 RM-940*

How can I unbrand Lumia 1520 on Windows Phone 8?

RM-940 VAR NAM US ATT 32GB BLACK 059v5b2
RM940 1028.3562.9200.10521 404909 2014/02/13

Has anyone been succesful in doing so?


----------



## RicReeves (Sep 22, 2014)

*I want to brand my phone... Lumia 930*

Thank you for this great guide.

I know all about the woes of Branded firmware, but I have an unlocked regional variant phone that I want to add branding to (I know)!

Basically, Visual Voicemail only works on Lumia phones on o2, with the o2 firmware on.

I have an unbranded regional variant 930. Will using this tutorial method work to allow me to add o2 firmware to the phone if I flash it with the o2 variant?

Thanks!


----------



## DilanChd (Sep 22, 2014)

usm740 said:


> Hey guys. sorry, but i think my lumia 920 RM-821 is bricked. i tried to flash the stock rom but windows is unable to recognize it. tried so many methods but can't even get past it. phone is tuck on NOKIA logo. and all i get is nokia logo and battery logo. tried hard reset and soft reset. no success. Tried to flash Rom but windows cannot recognize it. Have tried different cables, ports, windows, PCs.
> 
> HELP PLEASE>>>>!!!!!!

Click to collapse



If the battery logo appears, you've tried recharging your Nokia? For if the battery is too low, PST return a connection error DTL.


----------



## DilanChd (Sep 22, 2014)

Sensonic said:


> @anaheiim
> OK, thanks for the info!
> 
> I'm tired of Verizon because they won't release official WP8.1 and now I'm using DP WP8.1.
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi,

Download *059W0X5 RM-1045* VAR EURO 3V CV BLACK.


----------



## DilanChd (Sep 22, 2014)

Matwar said:


> Hello!
> 
> I have been trying to flash my RM-824 from AT&T and still without luck...
> But after copying the custom dlls I get this, when PST tries to verify the files:
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi,

This means that you can not.


----------



## DilanChd (Sep 22, 2014)

ash7503 said:


> How can I unbrand Lumia 1520 on Windows Phone 8?
> 
> RM-940 VAR NAM US ATT 32GB BLACK 059v5b2
> RM940 1028.3562.9200.10521 404909 2014/02/13
> ...

Click to collapse



For unbrand your variant, you must to change Product Type. Flasher RM-938. 

*059V722 RM-938* VAR LATAM AR CV SKD BLACK
Or, *059V6W7 RM-938* VAR LTA 7R CV BLACK
Or, *059V442 RM-938* VAR LTA BR CV BLACK


----------



## DilanChd (Sep 22, 2014)

RicReeves said:


> Thank you for this great guide.
> 
> I know all about the woes of Branded firmware, but I have an unlocked regional variant phone that I want to add branding to (I know)!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What is your country?


----------



## DilanChd (Sep 22, 2014)

Feri M said:


> No. I believe Nokia update page is not correct about CV Russia being available.
> 
> Oh.. I don't care that much about personal content. I was thinking about a way to revert to current version.
> I don't know which Product code is installed now. It could be one of these (just a guess):
> ...

Click to collapse



For Lumia Cyan / WP8.1, simply flash your device with 059T1R1 RM-892 VAR EURO RU CV BLACK for example. The latest ROM of this Product Code that found on the Nokia Care servers is the version 3051.50009.1424.0006 that is to say Lumia Cyan / WP8.1.


----------



## DilanChd (Sep 22, 2014)

psy804 said:


> Sorry to come back to this, but it looks like the 4G success was a false alarm.
> 
> While the Roger's ROM shows the connection as 4G in the system tray, in actuality, its running at 3G speeds. I verified the field test application and it shows that the LTE is in an "invalid state".
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Try to flash the ROM that I advise you with this (take only "Nokia.Packages.VariantPackage.DataPackage20.dll", not "Nokia.CareSuite.PlugIns.MurzimRecovery.dll").


----------



## Matwar (Sep 22, 2014)

anaheiim said:


> Hi,
> 
> This means that you can not.

Click to collapse



That's what I was affraid of...
So there is no way to bypass the AT&T lock? Even if I have sim-unlocked phone?


----------



## DilanChd (Sep 22, 2014)

Matwar said:


> That's what I was affraid of...
> So there is no way to bypass the AT&T lock? Even if I have sim-unlocked phone?

Click to collapse



There is no average.


----------



## RicReeves (Sep 22, 2014)

anaheiim said:


> What is your country?

Click to collapse



I'm in the UK so am presuming I'd need the "059W0L7: RM-1045 VAR EURO GB O2 BLACK SL" firmware (the phone is black)


----------



## DilanChd (Sep 22, 2014)

RicReeves said:


> I'm in the UK so am presuming I'd need the "059W0L7 RM-1045 VAR EURO GB O2 BLACK SL" firmware (the phone is black)

Click to collapse



Yes, *059W0L7 RM-1045* VAR EURO GB O2 BLACK SL is good. You can flash it.


----------



## patgyamfi (Sep 23, 2014)

*Help*

Thanks for your wonderful work. I followed all the steps and it was successful but my phone is till locked to AT&T network, no sim card works in it. Any help please?


----------



## nvmyob (Sep 23, 2014)

*Login Group: Firmware repository for care*



anaheiim said:


> Try to flash the ROM that I advise you with this (take only "Nokia.Packages.VariantPackage.DataPackage20.dll", not "Nokia.CareSuite.PlugIns.MurzimRecovery.dll").

Click to collapse



I DoubleClick on Data Pack Manager and the popup with drop down menu does not permit me to select CareSuite External. I have only one option which is "Firmware repository for Care".

I've tried everything possible without success.

059Q997 RM-821 VAR APAC AU TELSTRA Black

Thanking in advance.

---------- Post added at 06:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:40 PM ----------

I DoubleClick on Data Pack Manager and the popup with drop down menu does not permit me to select CareSuite External. I have only one option which is "Firmware repository for Care".

 I've tried everything possible without success.

 059Q997 RM-821 VAR APAC AU TELSTRA Black

 Thanking in advance.


----------



## DilanChd (Sep 24, 2014)

patgyamfi said:


> Thanks for your wonderful work. I followed all the steps and it was successful but my phone is till locked to AT&T network, no sim card works in it. Any help please?

Click to collapse



You have sim-unlocked the device or not?


----------



## DilanChd (Sep 24, 2014)

nvmyob said:


> I DoubleClick on Data Pack Manager and the popup with drop down menu does not permit me to select CareSuite External. I have only one option which is "Firmware repository for Care".
> 
> I've tried everything possible without success.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



So, you are unable to connect to the Nokia Care servers to download the ROM, is it good?
If this is the case, did you copy the "UserGroupsConfiguration.cfg" file in the three path mentioned in the OP (post # 1)?


----------



## DilanChd (Sep 24, 2014)

Pureluk said:
			
		

> howdy anaheiim,
> 
> sorry to bother you, I was able to flash my AT&T nokia 920 white to different rom 059S0M9 RM-820 VAR American LTA1 MX CV White(before cyan came out)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi, 

059R2L5 RM-820 AT & T DEVELOPER DEVICE BLK does not have Asian language? 
If this is not the case, you can try flash 059R4W6 RM-820 GLOBAL BLACK SWAP, but know that this Product Code is never updated, therefore it is firmware 1332.5951.1249.1001.


----------



## patgyamfi (Sep 24, 2014)

anaheiim said:


> You have sim-unlocked the device or not?

Click to collapse



No, I've not sim unlock it and I can't do it from Ghana cos I don't have credit card or PayPal, etc. to pay for it. So I was wondering if there is stock rom that can be used.


----------



## superstephens (Sep 24, 2014)

I'm thinking of flashing my Australian Telstra Lumia 930 Orange to an unlocked Australian ROM, due to how slow Telstra are at approving firmware updates.

I'm very new to this, and have done a lot of reading. I was hoping someone could advise what would be the most appropriate ROM to install? 

Cheers


----------



## nvmyob (Sep 25, 2014)

anaheiim said:


> So, you are unable to connect to the Nokia Care servers to download the ROM, is it good?
> If this is the case, did you copy the "UserGroupsConfiguration.cfg" file in the three path mentioned in the OP (post # 1)?

Click to collapse



Thanks for your prompt reply. I copied the  "UserGroupsConfiguration.cfg" file again, replacing the file already in those three folders. It now works. I apologise for wasting your time. Thanks again.
Cheers.


----------



## DilanChd (Sep 25, 2014)

superstephens said:


> I'm thinking of flashing my Australian Telstra Lumia 930 Orange to an unlocked Australian ROM, due to how slow Telstra are at approving firmware updates.
> 
> I'm very new to this, and have done a lot of reading. I was hoping someone could advise what would be the most appropriate ROM to install?
> 
> Cheers

Click to collapse



Take 059W0F5 RM-1045 VAR APAC AU CV BLACK.


----------



## DilanChd (Sep 25, 2014)

patgyamfi said:


> No, I've not sim unlock it and I can't do it from Ghana cos I don't have credit card or PayPal, etc. to pay for it. So I was wondering if there is stock rom that can be used.

Click to collapse



As mentioned in post #1, flash a ROM do not SIM-unlocked the device.


----------



## superstephens (Sep 25, 2014)

Well I flashed my Lumia 930 to 059W2T1: RM-1045 VAR APAC AU CV BR_ORA

All went well! Under Extras and Info it says Manufacturer Name: RM-1045_1036 and Mobile Operator 000-AU.
Under 'about' it says Carrier: Australia

Does this all sound like I have installed the correct unbranded CV?

Cheers


----------



## DilanChd (Sep 25, 2014)

superstephens said:


> Well I flashed my Lumia 930 to 059W2T1: RM-1045 VAR APAC AU CV BR_ORA
> 
> All went well! Under Extras and Info it says Manufacturer Name: RM-1045_1036 and Mobile Operator 000-AU.
> Under 'about' it says Carrier: Australia
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes, that's good it's the same


----------



## superstephens (Sep 25, 2014)

anaheiim said:


> Yes, that's good it's the same

Click to collapse



Thanks Anaheiim,

Does the 059W2T1: RM-1045 VAR APAC AU CV BR_ORA seem like the most appropriate CV Unbranded rom for my Lumia 930 in Australia?


----------



## DilanChd (Sep 25, 2014)

superstephens said:


> Thanks Anaheiim,
> 
> Does the 059W2T1: RM-1045 VAR APAC AU CV BR_ORA seem like the most appropriate CV Unbranded rom for my Lumia 930 in Australia?

Click to collapse



Yes, this Product Code matches Australia unbranded.


----------



## nvmyob (Sep 26, 2014)

nvmyob said:


> Thanks for your prompt reply. I copied the  "UserGroupsConfiguration.cfg" file again, replacing the file already in those three folders. It now works. I apologise for wasting your time. Thanks again.
> Cheers.

Click to collapse



Part 2:

Ok, I followed procedures to the letter and all went ok including the hard reset but I still get the Telstra splash screen on power on, and, the "Carrier" is listed as Telstra not Australia as an unbranded phone should.

Any ideas anyone?

Thank you.


----------



## DilanChd (Sep 26, 2014)

nvmyob said:


> Part 2:
> 
> Ok, I followed procedures to the letter and all went ok including the hard reset but I still get the Telstra splash screen on power on, and, the "Carrier" is listed as Telstra not Australia as an unbranded phone should.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



In the "Settings" hub > "extra+info" > what is your value of "Mobile Operator"?


----------



## heaver (Sep 26, 2014)

Hello guys,
Figured I would flash my phone

I have a Nokia 515 that froze 2 days ago and I'm at a loss at what to do.

I turn on the phone and it gets stuck on the home screen, sometimes it get stuck on the volume menu (as if I was pressing the volume down button, and it keeps beeping), it freezes in different ways, but most important, without me doing anything. It boots and it already goes into a frozen state. I CANNOT USE ANY BUTTONS ANYWHERE, other than the power button to shut it down or turn it on.

No matter what I do, though, the clock still works and it's always right and moving, even when the phone is "frozen". I know for a fact that sounds are still working because of the beeping and turning on/off sounds still work. I can't get any input off the keyboard (even though, I find it hard to believe there actually a problem with the keyboard).

I decided to flash it. I downloaded Phoenix (Doesn't support my phone).
I, then, downloaded Nokia Care Suite, downloaded the firmware from the Data Package thing, without a problem.

Here's the problem, and my question.

My phone is set up to "ask what to do" whenever I plug it into the USB port. None of these softwares around recognize my phone, and I, obviously, cannot select the sync option on the phone. Every time I plug the phone in, I see the damn menu on the phone, but can't do anything about it, since I can't use the keyboard.

Am I looking at a Dead Phone flashing? Nokia Fuse does not recognize my phone and I don't know how to use it.
All the tutorials I've seen for flashing via the Care Suite involved the cellphone being recognized. Mine isn't. How do I set up So Nokia Fuse identifies it or how do I do a dead phone flashing with it?

Sorry for the lengthy post and my best Regards,
heaver


----------



## Jon4248 (Sep 26, 2014)

delete


----------



## M-o-D (Sep 26, 2014)

Hi, I have an Lumia 930 with o2 Germany Branding (059W1N5). 
I tried to remove the branding a few times, with different fw. 
After the flash, and the first reboot, Nokia Care Suite says my Phone is running "059W1N5" Firmware.
I tried "059W0Z3" and "059W0Z2" CV Firmwares.

Have anyone suggestions?


----------



## nvmyob (Sep 27, 2014)

anaheiim said:


> In the "Settings" hub > "extra+info" > what is your value of "Mobile Operator"?

Click to collapse



"Mobile Operator" = *STR-AU*

Also, during the process of setting up the phone I was asked if I wanted to use the previous "Manufacturer Name": *RM-821_apac_australia_new_zealand_218* or, *start fresh with a new one.* I selected start fresh with a new one.

Hang on, I think I may have made a boo-boo here. I flashed the phone with this: *059Q997 RM-821 VAR APAC AU TELSTRA Black*

Should I have flashed the phone with this: *059Q9P4 RM-821 VAR APAC AU CV BLACK*

UPDATE 27/09/ 7:04PM EAST:

Ok I bit the bullet and flashed with *059Q9P4 RM-821 VAR APAC AU CV BLACK* and I no longer have the Telstra splash screen.

"Mobile Operator" in "extras+info+ is now: *000-AU* (Exactly as  my other Lumia which is the Lumia 520 and was purchased unbranded ).

"Manufacturer Name": *RM-821_apac_australia_new_zealand_304*
"Mobile Operator": *000-AU*

In Settings *"about"*, *"phone information"*:

Name: Windows Phone
Model: Nokia Lumia 920
Carrier: *Australia* (Yeehaa! Again, just like my unbranded Lumia 520)
Software: Windows Phone 8.1 ("extras+info = Lumia Cyan)

Although it's only a few hours old it appears that your instructions and links to appropriate software and tools to download are absolutely SPOT_ON!

I wish to thank you all and wish to add that anyone ever seeking to buy any kind of mobile phone should *NEVER*, *EVER*, buy a branded phone, especially from carriers such as *TELSTRA* Australia.


----------



## DilanChd (Sep 28, 2014)

M-o-D said:


> Hi, I have an Lumia 930 with o2 Germany Branding (059W1N5).
> I tried to remove the branding a few times, with different fw.
> After the flash, and the first reboot, Nokia Care Suite says my Phone is running "059W1N5" Firmware.
> I tried "059W0Z3" and "059W0Z2" CV Firmwares.
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi, 

Take 059W0Z2 RM-1045 VAR EURO WHITE CV. 
Did you follow the tutorial properly? That is to say, inter alia, are you stay in "No connection" for example? Make me a screenshot of the visible ROM in PST.


----------



## DilanChd (Sep 28, 2014)

@nvmyob

Hi,

Yes, your phone is now unbranded (AU)


----------



## Jay.Peuke (Sep 28, 2014)

Hey,

i just want to rollback my WP8.1 to WP8 due to a SIM-Card error. The problem now is, when i choose the product code and product type, i only can find WP8.1 Firmware. What can i do for this case ? I tried different ones, but all are this version SW 3051.50009.1424.0008 - this is WP8.1 :/

059Q9L9 RM-821 VAR EURO2 DE CV WHITE                   This is the code for my lumia 920 white german unbranded

BTW: flashing went pretty well, but to the wrong OS 

Best Regads 

Jay


----------



## DilanChd (Sep 28, 2014)

Jay.Peuke said:


> Hey,
> 
> i just want to rollback my WP8.1 to WP8 due to a SIM-Card error. The problem now is, when i choose the product code and product type, i only can find WP8.1 Firmware. What can i do for this case ? I tried different ones, but all are this version SW 3051.50009.1424.0008 - this is WP8.1 :/
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi, 

This is normal, because Data Package Manager only downloads the latest versions of the ROMs available on the Nokia Care servers. 
To download an downgradage ROM, it must proceed otherwise. 

Download and unzip the 059Q9L9_RM821_3051.40000.1349.0001.rar archive. This will give you a folder named "rm-821". Then you have to move this folder to the directory/path "C:\ProgramData\Nokia\Packages\Products" (if Windows tells you that the "rm-821" folder already exists in this directory/path, simply replace it with the one you just to uncompress). Then, just follow tutorial from the "*Flash Product Code*" part.


----------



## Jay.Peuke (Sep 28, 2014)

The Path doesn't exist, do i have to create it ?

I only have C:\Programme(x86)\Nokia\xxx

xxx=3806_USB_Driver , Connectivity Cable Driver, Envira, Nokia Care Suite, Nokia Software Recovery Tool, Troubleshooting, ZuneDrivers

ProgramData doenst exist at my windows.

J


----------



## DilanChd (Sep 28, 2014)

Jay.Peuke said:


> The Path doesn't exist, do i have to create it ?
> 
> I only have C:\Programme(x86)\Nokia\xxx
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



*Have some common sense*, if I tell you that it already exist is that it already exist 
You should enable hidden folders.

Not in "C:\Programme(x86)\Nokia", good in "C:\*ProgramData*\Nokia\Packages\Products"


----------



## yxhyn028 (Sep 29, 2014)

Hi... Good Day.  Hey I just want to ask if I can flash this??
Lumia 520

Product Code -- 059T105

Product Type -- RM-915_nam_usa_228

***Udate***

Already done reflashing... waiting for the phone to restart... hopefully it works
About
Phone information
Name: Windows Phone 
Mode: Nokia Lumia 520
Carrier: still AT&T
Software: Windows Phone 8.1

extras+info
Manufacturer -- RM-915_nam_usa_228
Mobile Operator ATT-US

Well I guess it didn't work... But I haven't tried inserting a sim card yet... I'll be doing it later 'cause I don't have a micro sim on hand right now...

***Another update***
Well it didn't unlock the phone it just updated the OS to windows 8.1

Is there anything else I need to do in order to unlock the phone???


----------



## freak900 (Sep 29, 2014)

*Lumia 930 rom in Icon*



Sensonic said:


> @anaheiim
> OK, thanks for the info!
> 
> I'm tired of Verizon because they won't release official WP8.1 and now I'm using DP WP8.1.
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi Sensonic,

i am from Germany and will receive my icon this week. At the moment i am using 928 with 8.1 DP. And i don't want to wait for the Cyan Update from Verizon, so like you i am planning to Flash the Lumia 930 rom on icon this week. 

Did you got success updating your icon with 930 rom?

Thanks for the help.


----------



## DilanChd (Sep 29, 2014)

yxhyn028 said:


> Hi... Good Day.  Hey I just want to ask if I can flash this??
> Lumia 520
> 
> Product Code -- 059T105
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi, 

Your Hardware Product Code is 059T105: ok. 
But you tried to flash whith Product Code? Which one? 
When you say "unlock the phone", you mean what?


----------



## yxhyn028 (Sep 29, 2014)

anaheiim said:


> Hi,
> 
> Your Hardware Product Code is 059T105: ok.
> But you tried to flash whith Product Code? Which one?
> When you say "unlock the phone", you mean what?

Click to collapse



Oh sorry for that what I mean is, is there any other way to unbrand the phone?
No Problems anymore... Thanks so much for this post...


----------



## DilanChd (Sep 29, 2014)

yxhyn028 said:


> Oh sorry for that what I mean is, is there any other way to unbrand the phone?
> No Problems anymore... Thanks so much for this post...

Click to collapse



What is your country?


----------



## yxhyn028 (Sep 30, 2014)

anaheiim said:


> What is your country?

Click to collapse



I'm from the Philippines... Well what I was trying to do is unlock the phone so that I can use it here in the philippines, but I think that's not possible because on the first post it says "the flashing operation will not desimlock your device!" but I was hoping it will...  And this is the only available variants RM-915 VAR US ATT PAYG SL Data Package Manager... And this are the ones for Philippines 

--059S4S4 RM-914 VAR APAC PH CV (Unbranded / Naked mention)
--059S969 RM-914 VAR APAC PH SUN&SMART MULTISL
--059S0P4 RM-914 LIGHT SWAP ENG PH

But it's a 914 and not 915...


----------



## centoris123 (Sep 30, 2014)

*Roll back form 8.1 to 8*

Hi. I updated my 920 phone through Telstra AU  (so not trying to roll back form the DP) form 8 to 8.1 last week, and after using it for a week, I really don't like it that much at all. Is there a way to reset the the phone back to it's pre update state using this method. Form what I can understand this the product code. 

059Q997 RM-821 VAR APAC AU TELSTRA Black

Any help would be very much appreciated.


----------



## DilanChd (Sep 30, 2014)

centoris123 said:


> Hi. I updated my 920 phone through Telstra AU  (so not trying to roll back form the DP) form 8 to 8.1 last week, and after using it for a week, I really don't like it that much at all. Is there a way to reset the the phone back to it's pre update state using this method. Form what I can understand this the product code.
> 
> 059Q997 RM-821 VAR APAC AU TELSTRA Black
> 
> Any help would be very much appreciated.

Click to collapse



Hi, 

I can upload the Lumia Black/WP8.0 GDR3 version.
But do not you want an unbranded ROM instead of brandage Telstra (the ROM who you correspond, is 059Q9P4 RM-821 VAR APAC AU CV BLACK)?


----------



## DilanChd (Sep 30, 2014)

yxhyn028 said:


> I'm from the Philippines... Well what I was trying to do is unlock the phone so that I can use it here in the philippines, but I think that's not possible because on the first post it says "the flashing operation will not desimlock your device!" but I was hoping it will...  And this is the only available variants RM-915 VAR US ATT PAYG SL Data Package Manager... And this are the ones for Philippines
> 
> --059S4S4 RM-914 VAR APAC PH CV (Unbranded / Naked mention)
> --059S969 RM-914 VAR APAC PH SUN&SMART MULTISL
> ...

Click to collapse



If your intention to desimlock the device via this process, exclude the idea immediately because this process not to desimlock the device. 
Flash RM-914 (ROM) on the RM-915 (physical), I do not recommend it.

You can try to flash these Product Code and no matter the order (they are all unbranded):

059S2X9 RM-915 VAR BR CV
059T007 RM-915 VAR LATAM CR CV
059T103 RM-915 VAR EU IL CV
059T203 RM-915 VAR LATAM AR CV SKD
059S340 RM-915 VAR APAC AU CV
059S5H4 RM-915 VAR LATAM LTA CO EC CV
059S355 RM-915 VAR TH CV


----------



## yxhyn028 (Sep 30, 2014)

anaheiim said:


> If your intention to desimlock the device via this process, exclude the idea immediately because this process not to desimlock the device.
> Flash RM-914 (ROM) on the RM-915 (physical), I do not recommend it.
> 
> You can try to flash these Product Code and no matter the order (they are all unbranded):
> ...

Click to collapse



I'll do it later or tomorrow I can't download right now my connection is very slow ATM only 9 Kb/S... Thanks..


----------



## centoris123 (Oct 1, 2014)

anaheiim said:


> Hi,
> 
> I can upload the Lumia Black/WP8.0 GDR3 version.
> But do not you want an unbranded ROM instead of brandage Telstra (the ROM who you correspond, is 059Q9P4 RM-821 VAR APAC AU CV BLACK)?

Click to collapse



Yes please, if you could upload that version, that would be very much appreciated


----------



## DilanChd (Oct 1, 2014)

centoris123 said:


> Yes please, if you could upload that version, that would be very much appreciated

Click to collapse



Download and unzip the archive 059Q9P4_RM821_3051.40000.1349.0007.rar. This will give you a folder named "rm-821" it will take as you move into the directory "*C:\ProgramData\Nokia\Packages\Products*" (to access this directory, you must enable hidden files and folders). If Windows says that a "rm-821" folder is already present in this directory, simply replace it with the one you just unzipped. Then, just follow the tutorial in the "*Flash the Product Code*" part


----------



## Exiguous (Oct 3, 2014)

*RM-1045 930 Firmware*

Hi all,

Just trying to d/l firmware for the Nokia 930. Product code 059W0F5. I keep getting "found 0 varient package(s)".

I've placed user configs properly. I've successfully been able to d/l firmware before.

Just dont an uninstall/reinstall and replaces user config again.

Problem still there. Have also tried other Australian RM-1045 codes.


----------



## mihirdhanani (Oct 3, 2014)

*Search doesnt show anything lumia 1020*

Hi,
I am looking forward to download the rom but doesn't show any..

when I click on search.... it shows as found 0 variant packages.
I am looking for an unbranded version to use..
I've placed user configs. 
I tried with other codes as well still the same result...

What am I doing wrong ??

Thanks in advance


----------



## spyro2 (Oct 3, 2014)

*but...*

... will it blend?


----------



## Exiguous (Oct 3, 2014)

spyro2 said:


> ... will it blend?

Click to collapse



I just got a new blender...


----------



## BlinkThinks (Oct 3, 2014)

mihirdhanani said:


> Hi,
> I am looking forward to download the rom but doesn't show any..
> 
> when I click on search.... it shows as found 0 variant packages.
> ...

Click to collapse



Perhaps *this is the reason*....


----------



## Exiguous (Oct 3, 2014)

Oh Man. gutted.

Does anyone have any cached australian firmware for the Nokia Lumia 930? preferrably stock or telstra.
I would appreciate it an unbelievable amount.


----------



## DilanChd (Oct 3, 2014)

@Exiguous @mihirdhanani @spyro2 @BlinkThinks

The Nokia Care servers have problems.

@BlinkThinks

Hopefully that not. Let's wait a bit to see what it is.


----------



## mihirdhanani (Oct 3, 2014)

*Can any1 share if have package*

Hi I am looking forward for a package.. just wondering if any1 has any downloaded to share .. RM-875 with eur CV ... would or equivalent...
thanks


----------



## Aptann (Oct 3, 2014)

*925 WP8*

When I recently got my 925(RM-893), internet sharing worked fine. However, once I updated it to cyan(it was on black), internet sharing just reports that it's unavailable. Would anyone happen to have the black firmware for 059T0B7 (RM-893 VAR NAM US ATT SL BLACK). I guess an unbranded 8.1 rom might work too, not sure on that one though, since I don't know if LTE would play right or whatnot.


----------



## Exiguous (Oct 3, 2014)

*It's Back!?*

Hey All,
Opened up Data Package Manager today and it found the firmware. Looks like it was just down. Huzzah.


----------



## DilanChd (Oct 4, 2014)

Exiguous said:


> Hey All,
> Opened up Data Package Manager today and it found the firmware. Looks like it was just down. Huzzah.

Click to collapse



For me, still not working.


----------



## Mata_Ratos (Oct 4, 2014)

Mine's not working either... I still have the Lumia 620 (RM-846) European files, If anyone's interested.


----------



## mihirdhanani (Oct 5, 2014)

*product support tool doesnt show rm-875*

Hi,

So seems the servers are back, I was able to download the rom, but now product support doesn't show rm-875 in the list..
please help..

Thanks in advance..


----------



## DilanChd (Oct 5, 2014)

mihirdhanani said:


> Hi,
> 
> So seems the servers are back, I was able to download the rom, but now product support doesn't show rm-875 in the list..
> please help..
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi,

They may work now, but in an hour it will be perhaps more the case for example (this is what has been happening for a few days).

I see rm-875 in the list. Which version of NCS do you use?


----------



## mihirdhanani (Oct 5, 2014)

anaheiim said:


> Hi,
> 
> They may work now, but in an hour it will be perhaps more the case for example (this is what has been happening for a few days).
> 
> I see rm-875 in the list. Which version of NCS do you use?

Click to collapse



I am using version 5.0... and also checked for updates seems like the updated one..


----------



## Exiguous (Oct 5, 2014)

I may be able to d/load some if other people cant access it. Just let me know and ill see what I can do.


----------



## DilanChd (Oct 5, 2014)

mihirdhanani said:


> I am using version 5.0... and also checked for updates seems like the updated one..

Click to collapse



With the latest version 5.0.0(*5.4.119.1432*) of Nokia Care Suite which is in post #1, it is sure to have all supported devices.


----------



## DilanChd (Oct 7, 2014)

*[06.10.14] The Nokia Care servers work correctly.*


----------



## Matwar (Oct 7, 2014)

anaheiim said:


> There is no average.

Click to collapse



But if there is a way, to bypass those AT&T locks on other devices, there should some way to do it on RM-824  Is there any way to unlock the bootloader in my device? Maybe this will help?


----------



## superstephens (Oct 7, 2014)

Hi Anaheim,
I have an Australian Lumia 930 in Orange which i successfully flashed to an Australian unbranded rom. If I were to flash the phone to a UK / GB CV rom, will I have any issues with the phones radio, or any other issues you are aware of?

I'm thinking of using 059W006: RM-1045 VAR EURO GB CV BR_ORA.
I'm currently on RM-1045_1036 / 000-AU.
Does this sound like the must appropriate rom?


----------



## herry_1234 (Oct 7, 2014)

*debranding Lumia 925 ATT-US*

i am wondering that it's possible to flash my unlocked att 925  to t-mobile.  
Manufacturer Name shows 'RM-893_nam_att_206'. 



Aptann said:


> When I recently got my 925(RM-893), internet sharing worked fine. However, once I updated it to cyan(it was on black), internet sharing just reports that it's unavailable. Would anyone happen to have the black firmware for 059T0B7 (RM-893 VAR NAM US ATT SL BLACK). I guess an unbranded 8.1 rom might work too, not sure on that one though, since I don't know if LTE would play right or whatnot.

Click to collapse


----------



## vartanarsen (Oct 7, 2014)

*NEWBIE needs help*

Hi guys...sorry in advance..NEWBIE Here so please dont yell at me....the internet is a jungle right now about how flashing LUmia, i cannot find 1 clean STEP-byy STEP tutorial for Newbies, so please help if you have it in your hearts....

Running:

Cyan-Updated ATT-Branded Lumia 635 on the New Cricket (AIO Wireless)

Internet Sharing needless to say, does not work.  Please help..

How to Flash?
What to Flash?
Rogers?
What does it all mean?
Does the fact my phone is now on Cyan mean I cant do it?

Please, I am a NEWBIE


----------



## Mata_Ratos (Oct 7, 2014)

vartanarsen said:


> Hi guys...sorry in advance..NEWBIE Here so please dont yell at me....the internet is a jungle right now about how flashing LUmia, i cannot find 1 clean STEP-byy STEP tutorial for Newbies, so please help if you have it in your hearts....
> 
> Running:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Have you at least read the first post and done this??

PREREQUISITES
Download and install Nokia Care Suite PST 5.0.0 (5.4.119.1432).
Download and install Data Package Manager 4.2 (2013.7.5).
Download UserGroupsConfiguration.cfg.
Of course, remember to backup all your personal data, settings, etc ... whether via the Windows Explorer, via the Microsoft account, or via OneDrive, etc ...
Charge the battery of your Nokia Windows Phone at least 50% of its capacity, for to avoid any problem!
Remove the SIM card during the all process!
For those which have a Nokia Windows Phone 8 with a microSD card, it is best to remove this microSD card during the all process!

AUTHENTICATION FILE FOR NOKIA CARE SERVERS
For PC with Windows x86 (32 bits)

For PC with Windows x64 (64 bits)

For what to download, it's normal you cant figure out at first what file to download, but to prepare you pc to download the firmware and flash, that is only up to you, to read and follow instructions.


----------



## DilanChd (Oct 7, 2014)

Matwar said:


> But if there is a way, to bypass those AT&T locks on other devices, there should some way to do it on RM-824  Is there any way to unlock the bootloader in my device? Maybe this will help?

Click to collapse



Some device have this locked, and other not. That's it. Those likely to be locked are the NAMs.


----------



## DilanChd (Oct 7, 2014)

superstephens said:


> Hi Anaheim,
> I have an Australian Lumia 930 in Orange which i successfully flashed to an Australian unbranded rom. If I were to flash the phone to a UK / GB CV rom, will I have any issues with the phones radio, or any other issues you are aware of?
> 
> I'm thinking of using 059W006: RM-1045 VAR EURO GB CV BR_ORA.
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi,

You can flash without problem. 
You live in AU or GB?


----------



## superstephens (Oct 7, 2014)

anaheiim said:


> Hi,
> 
> You can flash without problem.
> You live in AU or GB?

Click to collapse



I live In Australia, just hoping the GB firmware will work correctly here in rgeards to 4G / LTE etc.


----------



## DilanChd (Oct 7, 2014)

superstephens said:


> I live In Australia, just hoping the GB firmware will work correctly here in rgeards to 4G / LTE etc.

Click to collapse



It works perfectly. But if you live in Australia, why not take a AU CV ROM (in more, you have said that it is what is flashed now on your device)?


----------



## superstephens (Oct 7, 2014)

anaheiim said:


> It works perfectly. But if you live in Australia, why not take a AU CV ROM?

Click to collapse



I already have the AU CV ROM, but it appears to not receive updates as fast as GB. In particular I'm waiting on the firmware update that corrects the purple tint issue, which GB has but AU has not received this update as yet... What are your thoughts?


----------



## DilanChd (Oct 7, 2014)

herry_1234 said:


> i am wondering that it's possible to flash my unlocked att 925  to t-mobile.
> Manufacturer Name shows 'RM-893_nam_att_206'.

Click to collapse



Have you tried? 
The T-Mobile Product Code: 059S5C4 RM-893 VAR US T-MOBILE SL WHITE


----------



## DilanChd (Oct 7, 2014)

superstephens said:


> I already have the AU CV ROM, but it appears to not receive updates as fast as GB. In particular I'm waiting on the firmware update that corrects the purple tint issue, which GB has but AU has not received this update as yet... What are your thoughts?

Click to collapse



If it's just for a small update, personally I stay on AU CV because the update will release soon, even if it's after GB CV for example. 
After, if "purple tint" is really a problem for you, you can flash with GB CV to correct this problem.


----------



## DilanChd (Oct 8, 2014)

vartanarsen said:


> Hi guys...sorry in advance..NEWBIE Here so please dont yell at me....the internet is a jungle right now about how flashing LUmia, i cannot find 1 clean STEP-byy STEP tutorial for Newbies, so please help if you have it in your hearts....
> 
> Running:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi, 

As said @Mata_Ratos, everything is explained on post #1 and on post #2.
What is your Hardware Product Code (to check, see the post #2, "Hardware Product Code" part)?
And, you live in USA?


----------



## vartanarsen (Oct 8, 2014)

anaheiim said:


> Hi,
> 
> As said @Mata_Ratos, everything is explained on post #1 and on post #2.
> What is your Hardware Product Code (to check, see the post #2, "Hardware Product Code" part)?
> And, you live in USA?

Click to collapse



Thanks Anaheim:

Yes, I live in the U.S.  My hardware code is Lumia 635 ATT Branded.   I am using a Cricket SIM card inside of it.


----------



## DilanChd (Oct 8, 2014)

Aptann said:


> When I recently got my 925(RM-893), internet sharing worked fine. However, once I updated it to cyan(it was on black), internet sharing just reports that it's unavailable. Would anyone happen to have the black firmware for 059T0B7 (RM-893 VAR NAM US ATT SL BLACK). I guess an unbranded 8.1 rom might work too, not sure on that one though, since I don't know if LTE would play right or whatnot.

Click to collapse



I upload to you 059T0B7 RM-893 VAR NAM US ATT SL BLACK, in version Lumia Black firmware (3051.40000.1347.0001) and WP8.0 GDR3 OS.
Download and unzip the 059T0B7_RM893_3051.40000.1347.0001.rar archive. This will give you a folder named "rm-893" it will take as you move into the directory "*C:\ProgramData\Nokia\Packages\Products*" (to access this directory, you must enable hidden files and folders). If Windows says that a "rm-821" folder is already present in this directory, simply replace it with the one you just unzipped. Then, just follow the tutorial in the "*Flash the Product Code*" part


----------



## DilanChd (Oct 8, 2014)

vartanarsen said:


> Thanks Anaheim:
> 
> Yes, I live in the U.S.  My hardware code is Lumia 635 ATT Branded.   I am using a Cricket SIM card inside of it.

Click to collapse



Ok. Your Hardware Product Type is well RM-975 (see in the "Settings" hub > "extra+info" > Value of "Manufacturer Name")?


----------



## herry_1234 (Oct 8, 2014)

anaheiim said:


> Have you tried?
> The T-Mobile Product Code: 059S5C4 RM-893 VAR US T-MOBILE SL WHITE

Click to collapse



yes, i tried but no luck.  i was using the T-mobile product code as you put.   Got FFU validation Error.  0xFA001304: Platform ID check fails. Reason(s): The FFU file is not meant for this product. 
I also tried to replace the dll file, Nokia.Packages.VariantPackage.DataPackage20.dll.  But it's not working either. 

I guess ATT  has some trick on the phone.


----------



## gudyhn (Oct 8, 2014)

*help please*

hi team can somebody help me im trying to flash mi lumia icon using lumia 930 rom but getting this error msg at the time the flash begin 
0x00030007: The boot loaders in FFU file are not signed for this device. RKH of device: 24227AEE093862F0D3BF26A38C97CCEE7E9EF9351E0D507B1B4B606CE5769CD0. RKH of FFU image: 800EEB508F7BBDF12A19262621FD837297A3B062FE2A7078C0F3167E57F21217

Exception:
Nokia.CareSuite.PlugIns.MurzimRecovery.RecoveryDialog.MurzimProgrammingException: 0x00030007: The boot loaders in FFU file are not signed for this device. RKH of device: 24227AEE093862F0D3BF26A38C97CCEE7E9EF9351E0D507B1B4B606CE5769CD0. RKH of FFU image: 800EEB508F7BBDF12A19262621FD837297A3B062FE2A7078C0F3167E57F21217

   at Nokia.CareSuite.PlugIns.MurzimRecovery.RecoveryDialog.RecoveryDialogModel.Flash()
   at Nokia.CareSuite.PlugIns.MurzimRecovery.RecoveryDialog.RecoveryDialogModel.<HandleDownloadVariantPackageCompleted>b__c(Object state)

i follow the tutorial but have no idea what to do 
thanks in advance


----------



## DilanChd (Oct 8, 2014)

herry_1234 said:


> yes, i tried but no luck.  i was using the T-mobile product code as you put.   Got FFU validation Error.  0xFA001304: Platform ID check fails. Reason(s): The FFU file is not meant for this product.
> I also tried to replace the dll file, Nokia.Packages.VariantPackage.DataPackage20.dll.  But it's not working either.
> 
> I guess ATT  has some trick on the phone.

Click to collapse



This means that you can not flash it. There is a lock on the FFU, and currently we can not bypass.


----------



## DilanChd (Oct 8, 2014)

gudyhn said:


> hi team can somebody help me im trying to flash mi lumia icon using lumia 930 rom but getting this error msg at the time the flash begin
> 0x00030007: The boot loaders in FFU file are not signed for this device. RKH of device: 24227AEE093862F0D3BF26A38C97CCEE7E9EF9351E0D507B1B4B606CE5769CD0. RKH of FFU image: 800EEB508F7BBDF12A19262621FD837297A3B062FE2A7078C0F3167E57F21217
> 
> Exception:
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi,

I provide the same answer as my previous post: it means you can not flash this, Because the bootloader is not intended to falsher this ROM, and currently we can not bypass.


----------



## gudyhn (Oct 8, 2014)

*thanks*



anaheiim said:


> Hi,
> 
> I provide the same answer as my previous post: it means you can not flash this, Because the bootloader is not intended to falsher this ROM, and currently we can not bypass.

Click to collapse



thanks anaheiim... so this mean this phone can not be flashed or im doing something wrong did a choose the wrong rom or what can i do ?
will you advice just leave my icon with his actual rom and dont mess with it


----------



## EDDIEAR (Oct 8, 2014)

Hello to all,
 Just wondering if this works with ATT lumia 920 running on dev preview 8.1.   i am on T-mobile US  mainly need this to use internet sharing as ATT has it blocked. 

Thank you,
 -Eddie


----------



## jatan1986 (Oct 9, 2014)

anaheiim said:


> I upload to you 059T0B7 RM-893 VAR NAM US ATT SL BLACK, in version Lumia Black firmware (3051.40000.1347.0001) and WP8.0 GDR3 OS.
> Download and unzip the 059T0B7_RM893_3051.40000.1347.0001.rar archive. This will give you a folder named "rm-893" it will take as you move into the directory "*C:\ProgramData\Nokia\Packages\Products*" (to access this directory, you must enable hidden files and folders). If Windows says that a "rm-821" folder is already present in this directory, simply replace it with the one you just unzipped. Then, just follow the tutorial in the "*Flash the Product Code*" part

Click to collapse



Thanks for posting that file and directions -- it worked fine for my AT&T Lumia 925 (RM-893)

I was able to downgrade from WP8.1 Cyan to WP8.0 Black without a problem -- popped in my Cricket SIM and tethering works fine

Followed directions in the first post for installing required programs, skipped the "download product code" section since I had the file you posted, continued with the flashing steps and then hardware reset

I also have an AT&T Lumia 520 (RM-915) on WP8.1 Cyan which I'll try to downgrade to WP8.0 Black as well -- eventually I'll look for other 8.1 ROMs that will support tethering so I'm not stuck on 8.0


----------



## DilanChd (Oct 9, 2014)

gudyhn said:


> thanks anaheiim... so this mean this phone can not be flashed or im doing something wrong did a choose the wrong rom or what can i do ?
> will you advice just leave my icon with his actual rom and dont mess with it

Click to collapse



What is your current ROM? To check this, go to "Settings" hub > " extra+info" > give the value of "Manufacturer Name".


----------



## DilanChd (Oct 9, 2014)

EDDIEAR said:


> Hello to all,
> Just wondering if this works with ATT lumia 920 running on dev preview 8.1.   i am on T-mobile US  mainly need this to use internet sharing as ATT has it blocked.
> 
> Thank you,
> -Eddie

Click to collapse



Hi,

You want to do what exactly? Flash AT&T ROM?


----------



## DilanChd (Oct 9, 2014)

jatan1986 said:


> Thanks for posting that file and directions -- it worked fine for my AT&T Lumia 925 (RM-893)
> 
> I was able to downgrade from WP8.1 Cyan to WP8.0 Black without a problem -- popped in my Cricket SIM and tethering works fine
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You want that I upload to you the ROM AT & T Lumia Black / WP8.0 GDR3 of NL520?


----------



## EDDIEAR (Oct 9, 2014)

anaheiim said:


> Hi,
> 
> You want to do what exactly? Flash AT&T ROM?

Click to collapse



anaheiim, thank you for helping me!
    please bear with my ignorance,  i wish to unbrand from att, as they have internet sharing blocked. i would like to keep 4g/lte also
would i have to go back to wp 8.0 first?

Thank you once again,
-Eddie


----------



## jatan1986 (Oct 9, 2014)

*7808*



anaheiim said:


> You want that I upload to you the ROM AT & T Lumia Black / WP8.0 GDR3 of NL520?

Click to collapse



If you want to, but I can google around and find it over the weekend  -- not in a hurry with that phone


----------



## DilanChd (Oct 10, 2014)

EDDIEAR said:


> anaheiim, thank you for helping me!
> please bear with my ignorance,  i wish to unbrand from att, as they have internet sharing blocked. i would like to keep 4g/lte also
> would i have to go back to wp 8.0 first?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi, 

Since that there is no unbranded ROM for the USA, I suggest you stay on a ROM USA (AT&T or T-Mobile). The fact that Internet sharing does not work or has trouble functioning, is due to Lumia Cyan. 
Internet sharing was working for you before Lumia Cyan?


----------



## DilanChd (Oct 10, 2014)

jatan1986 said:


> If you want to, but I can google around and find it over the weekend  -- not in a hurry with that phone

Click to collapse



I upload 059S925 RM-915 VAR US ATT SL, in version Lumia Black firmware (3056.40000.1349.2001), WP8.0 GDR3 OS.
Download and unzip the 059S925_RM915_3056.40000.1349.2001.rar archive.
Then, do as the last time


----------



## EDDIEAR (Oct 11, 2014)

anaheiim said:


> Hi,
> 
> Since that there is no unbranded ROM for the USA, I suggest you stay on a ROM USA (AT&T or T-Mobile). The fact that Internet sharing does not work or has trouble functioning, is due to Lumia Cyan.
> Internet sharing was working for you before Lumia Cyan?

Click to collapse



Well i purchased it with Cyan, (just recently bought it used.) However when I was doing research (how i stumbled open this thread) others have reported that Cyan indeed broke internet sharing on their Lumia 920,  as well as their tricks they Had to do to bypass the blocked internet sharing. (downloading spanish keyboard, "foriegn sim trick" )
I have read that people are using Rogers ROM on their unlocked ATT 920 using Tmobile as the service provider with success.

Thank you 
Eddie


----------



## Pureluk (Oct 11, 2014)

*trying to flash NL 920 Developer rom cyan back to ATT stock rom cyan*

Hi, is there any way to flash to 059N5T3 ATT ROM ? I have 059R2L5 RM-820 AT & T DEVELOPER DEVICE BLK but i want  059N5T3 ATT ROM to be installed on my ATT Nokia 920 because that is the original rom. 



anaheiim said:


> Hi,
> 
> 059R2L5 RM-820 AT & T DEVELOPER DEVICE BLK does not have Asian language?
> If this is not the case, you can try flash 059R4W6 RM-820 GLOBAL BLACK SWAP, but know that this Product Code is never updated, therefore it is firmware 1332.5951.1249.1001.

Click to collapse


----------



## astrovalcom (Oct 11, 2014)

*I have a question*

I have a question ?
Since last days i dowloaded the firmware to lumia 520 RM-915
so, can flash my lumia 520 firmware rm 915 with program nokia care suite or need only RM-914?


----------



## andimalik (Oct 12, 2014)

*Nokia Product Support Tool does not connect to my lumia 1520*

Hi,
  I am new to flashing and stuff. However i just wanted to re-calibrate my proximity sensor which is acting up on my phone, i downloaded nokia care suite 5.1.83.1414 and 5.4.119.1432. When i open the product support tool, it just cannot read my phone even though my phone is RM 937 and listed as supported on the product support tool (PST).
  When i do a soft reset(volume down + power on/off) while my phone is connected to my PC, the PST tries to read my phone but gets error of unsupported device and then does not connect when the device fully boots up.  Same behavior is observed with both versions of Nokia care suite. Screen shots attached. Any help will be appreciated

PHONE Details
-------------------------
Lumia 1520 black
firmware: 02061.00066.14253.40002   "Country Variant" India
OS: windows phone 8.1 cyan update
Product Code: 059V3M9 VAR IMEA IN CV BLACK
RM 937


----------



## DilanChd (Oct 12, 2014)

EDDIEAR said:


> Well i purchased it with Cyan, (just recently bought it used.) However when I was doing research (how i stumbled open this thread) others have reported that Cyan indeed broke internet sharing on their Lumia 920,  as well as their tricks they Had to do to bypass the blocked internet sharing. (downloading spanish keyboard, "foriegn sim trick" )
> I have read that people are using Rogers ROM on their unlocked ATT 920 using Tmobile as the service provider with success.
> 
> Thank you
> Eddie

Click to collapse



Yes, you can flash the Rogers ROM, it is similar (which does not mean "like") to a unbranded ROM.


----------



## DilanChd (Oct 12, 2014)

Pureluk said:


> Hi, is there any way to flash to 059N5T3 ATT ROM ? I have 059R2L5 RM-820 AT & T DEVELOPER DEVICE BLK but i want  059N5T3 ATT ROM to be installed on my ATT Nokia 920 because that is the original rom.

Click to collapse



Bah have you tried to reflash 059N5T3?


----------



## DilanChd (Oct 12, 2014)

astrovalcom said:


> I have a question ?
> Since last days i dowloaded the firmware to lumia 520 RM-915
> so, can flash my lumia 520 firmware rm 915 with program nokia care suite or need only RM-914?

Click to collapse



What is your Hardware Product Code? 
And what is the Product Code that you want to flash?


----------



## DilanChd (Oct 12, 2014)

andimalik said:


> Hi,
> I am new to flashing and stuff. However i just wanted to re-calibrate my proximity sensor which is acting up on my phone, i downloaded nokia care suite 5.1.83.1414 and 5.4.119.1432. When i open the product support tool, it just cannot read my phone even though my phone is RM 937 and listed as supported on the product support tool (PST).
> When i do a soft reset(volume down + power on/off) while my phone is connected to my PC, the PST tries to read my phone but gets error of unsupported device and then does not connect when the device fully boots up.  Same behavior is observed with both versions of Nokia care suite. Screen shots attached. Any help will be appreciated
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi, 

Why did you 5.1.83.1414, while 5.4.119.1432 is the latest version of Nokia Care Suite PST in dated? 

Do you have Nokia Software Recovery Tool and / or Nokia Software Updater for Retail installed on your PC along with Nokia Care Suite PST? 

I see that in PST, you are "online" mode, while I mentionned be "Work offline". I think you have a problem with drivers of softwares related to Nokia. Either you send me screenshots of all your installed programs, or you make this tutorial on another PC.


----------



## nitroax (Oct 12, 2014)

i cant download any firmwares for Lumia 520 RM-914 i think the servers are down. Could someone upload the firmware  059S1L1 RM-914 VAR EU FI CV , please?

thanks


----------



## DilanChd (Oct 12, 2014)

nitroax said:


> i cant download any firmwares for Lumia 520 RM-914 i think the servers are down. Could someone upload the firmware  059S1L1 RM-914 VAR EU FI CV , please?
> 
> thanks

Click to collapse



Wait a little, eg tomorrow or after tomorrow.


----------



## wildbohr (Oct 12, 2014)

anaheiim said:


> Wait a little, eg tomorrow or after tomorrow.

Click to collapse



I'm running into error's trying to download RM-915 variant firmware's.


----------



## flyjazz (Oct 13, 2014)

astrovalcom said:


> I have a question ?
> Since last days i dowloaded the firmware to lumia 520 RM-915
> so, can flash my lumia 520 firmware rm 915 with program nokia care suite or need only RM-914?

Click to collapse



My personal experience with a 520 RM-915 was to flash the Australia CV.  It's probably the best alternative if you have a AT&T,Rogers or Telus 520. Make sure you've SIM unlocked your phone first.


----------



## nitroax (Oct 14, 2014)

Servers are ok now


----------



## Sensonic (Oct 15, 2014)

anaheiim said:


> Basically, yes you can flash.
> However #1, although not using 4G, know that 4G will probably work more after that flash (even in return Hardware Product Code). So attention to it if you want to sell later. Although Nokia Lumia Icon is CDMA, it is also GSM (2G and 3G network).
> However #2, if you flash a Nokia Lumia 930 ROM, you'll probably have a signature error FFU: If this is the case, please let me know (there is a trick to get around this, but works only in rare cases).

Click to collapse



You mentioned some kinda trick in #2. What is it? I'd like to know. 
Thanks a million in advance!


----------



## ehbm (Oct 15, 2014)

Worked fine here on my Lumia 930. Thanks!


----------



## djamol (Oct 15, 2014)

nitroax said:


> i cant download any firmwares for Lumia 520 RM-914 i think the servers are down. Could someone upload the firmware  059S1L1 RM-914 VAR EU FI CV , please?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





You can Download.ffu file for offline installation.

3046.0000.1329.2001.ffu



Grab it from here.

http://www.mrcrab.net/Nokia-Product-Code.html?ProductCode=059S4H0


----------



## DilanChd (Oct 15, 2014)

djamol said:


> You can Download.ffu file for offline installation.
> 
> 3046.0000.1329.2001.ffu
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The Nokia Care servers re-works.


----------



## DilanChd (Oct 16, 2014)

Sensonic said:


> You mentioned some kinda trick in #2. What is it? I'd like to know.
> Thanks a million in advance!

Click to collapse



Hi,

What do you want know? Have you had this error? 
This means that there is a lock preventing the change of Product Type on the device.


----------



## Sensonic (Oct 16, 2014)

anaheiim said:


> Hi,
> 
> What do you want know? Have you had this error?
> This means that there is a lock preventing the change of Product Type on the device.

Click to collapse



Yes, there is. So is there a workaround how to get rid of that error?

There are lots of things which don't work with DP WP8.1 and since Verizon seems to be quite unwilling to update Lumia Icon to WP8.1, I could try that Lumia 930 ROM if I could flash it to my phone.


----------



## DilanChd (Oct 16, 2014)

Sensonic said:


> Yes, there is. So is there a workaround how to get rid of that error?
> 
> There are lots of things which don't work with DP WP8.1 and since Verizon seems to be quite unwilling to update Lumia Icon to WP8.1, I could try that Lumia 930 ROM if I could flash it to my phone.

Click to collapse


Try with this (take only "Nokia.Packages.VariantPackage.DataPackage20.dll", not "Nokia.CareSuite.PlugIns.MurzimRecovery.dll").
If you have again the FFU error with this custom assembly, so you can't flash.


----------



## sequoia464 (Oct 17, 2014)

*AT&T branded 920*

I inadvertently let my 920 update to cyan - yep, no internet sharing. 
My problem now is Nokia care suite does not even connect to the 920, have tried multiple computers, and usb ports - nothing. Has AT&T - with cyan - been able to stop the phone from being recognized and flashed through nokia care suite??


----------



## DilanChd (Oct 18, 2014)

sequoia464 said:


> I inadvertently let my 920 update to cyan - yep, no internet sharing.
> My problem now is Nokia care suite does not even connect to the 920, have tried multiple computers, and usb ports - nothing. Has AT&T - with cyan - been able to stop the phone from being recognized and flashed through nokia care suite??

Click to collapse



Your NL920 is detected by the PC?


----------



## sequoia464 (Oct 19, 2014)

anaheiim said:


> Your NL920 is detected by the PC?

Click to collapse



It is detected by the PC, not by the Nokia care suite however.


----------



## IgorChe (Oct 20, 2014)

Hello to all, I am new here and I hope that you can help me with flash.

I have Lumia 925, branded to provider from Chile, Entel,  059T9S1 RM-892 VAR LTA CL ENTEL PCS SL BLACK and I have two questions:
- This rom, 059S4J7 RM-892 VAR FI CV BLACK , will work for my phone without problems with 4G LTE?
- Chilean law prohibits SimLock and my phone works with other Chilean providers but, in their page, they mentioned if I want to use phone outside country, I need to pay and send to service to do "international Sim unlock" ? - is this b,s, from my provider because I never heard about double SimLock, for national and international use?

Thank you in advance


----------



## jhughesy (Oct 20, 2014)

I am trying to download RM-937 for Nokia Lumia 1520. I always get a Error (cannot communicate with server) around 94% no matter which ROM I choose. This happens on multiple PC and also with Nokia software recovery tool. 

Eve this : http://www.mrcrab.net/Nokia-Product-Code.html?ProductCode=059V337+

Stops at 92% when downloading the 1.5gb file.

Any ideas whats going wrong before I go jump off the nearest bridge? hehe


----------



## DilanChd (Oct 21, 2014)

IgorChe said:


> Hello to all, I am new here and I hope that you can help me with flash.
> 
> I have Lumia 925, branded to provider from Chile, Entel,  059T9S1 RM-892 VAR LTA CL ENTEL PCS SL BLACK and I have two questions:
> - This rom, 059S4J7 RM-892 VAR FI CV BLACK , will work for my phone without problems with 4G LTE?
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi, 

- 059S4J7 RM-892 VAR FI CV BLACK works correctly for you, but why you don't take the CL CV ROM? 
- For your second question, I can not tell you. You should try and establish if your unit needs to be SIMunlock internationnal level.


----------



## DilanChd (Oct 21, 2014)

jhughesy said:


> I am trying to download RM-937 for Nokia Lumia 1520. I always get a Error (cannot communicate with server) around 94% no matter which ROM I choose. This happens on multiple PC and also with Nokia software recovery tool.
> 
> Eve this : http://www.mrcrab.net/Nokia-Product-Code.html?ProductCode=059V337+
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi,

Try with DPM again, and again, and again, ...
It works for me.


----------



## DilanChd (Oct 21, 2014)

sequoia464 said:


> It is detected by the PC, not by the Nokia care suite however.

Click to collapse



He is detected by Nokia Software Recovery Tool?


----------



## IgorChe (Oct 21, 2014)

anaheiim said:


> Hi,
> 
> - 059S4J7 RM-892 VAR FI CV BLACK works correctly for you, but why you don't take the CL CV ROM?
> - For your second question, I can not tell you. You should try and establish if your unit needs to be SIMunlock internationnal level.

Click to collapse



Thank you Anaheiim for fast response.  About CL CV ROM, what i know and search, doesnt exist.  Anyway, thank you, I will try FL rom and hope that will work correctly.

Thanks again


----------



## DilanChd (Oct 21, 2014)

IgorChe said:


> Thank you Anaheiim for fast response.  About CL CV ROM, what i know and search, doesnt exist.  Anyway, thank you, I will try FL rom and hope that will work correctly.
> 
> Thanks again

Click to collapse



I just watched, yes you have right, the CL CV ROM for the NL925 doesn't exist.


----------



## sequoia464 (Oct 21, 2014)

anaheiim said:


> He is detected by Nokia Software Recovery Tool?

Click to collapse



It is, the tool has been updated however and recovers the phone to AT&T's cyan now.


----------



## djtomex (Oct 22, 2014)

*How do you simunlock a 925 at&t?*

Hi
I got a 925 at&t 16gb running rm-893_nam_att_206. How can I simunlock it if at&t server says u have to wait till......?  

Can someone help?


----------



## DilanChd (Oct 22, 2014)

djtomex said:


> Hi
> I got a 925 at&t 16gb running rm-893_nam_att_206. How can I simunlock it if at&t server says u have to wait till......?
> 
> Can someone help?

Click to collapse



You'll laugh: What want you make of more than waiting?


----------



## djtomex (Oct 23, 2014)

*Running out of time*



anaheiim said:


> You'll laugh: What want you make of more than waiting?

Click to collapse



I am running out of time. :roll eyes: I have only a month left here and the phone will be given to someone that does not have a clue how to do anything on it. I was hopping to sim unlock it, and teach the person how to use it. :good:


----------



## DilanChd (Oct 24, 2014)

djtomex said:


> I am running out of time. :roll eyes: I have only a month left here and the phone will be given to someone that does not have a clue how to do anything on it. I was hopping to sim unlock it, and teach the person how to use it. :good:

Click to collapse



You can not unlock your device yourself, you must ask to AT&T (as you have done, which can be long, I grant you), or a service in the specialized SIM Unlock.


----------



## ukadiyala (Oct 24, 2014)

*Nokia Lumia ICON 929 to VF AU 930*

Hi There,

Excellent Tutorial. Thank you for putting it together and keeping it regularly updated. We need more passionate individuals such as yourself.

I had purchased the Nokia Lumia 929 / ICON from the US. I'm trying to use it in Australia and have been largely successful apart from utilising LTE. I wanted to utilise this tutorial to start with reflashing my phone with the original Verizon ROM and then find my way to flashing alternatives which might enable the other LTE bands on my device (Try the VF AU 930 ROM if possible).

With this in mind, I downloaded the latest version of the tool from this thread. Installed it on my machine and used the application launcher from the ''\Program Files (x86)\Nokia\Nokia Care Suite\Application Launcher\bin" under admin privileges to launch the "Data Package Manager". I downloaded the ROMS "059T4M7: RM-927 VAR VZN WHITE" and "059W1M7: RM-1045 VAR APAC AU VF WHITE" on to my local drive. Now, I'm trying to flash the original ROM as a starting point on to my device.

Per the tutorial, after the download is complete I'm going into the "Product Support Tool", putting it into the "Work Offline" mode and selecting the RM-927 / ICON from the "Open Product" menu selection and choosing "Recovery" from the programming menu. Now, I'm stuck on this screen. I have tried filling in the ROM information into the four fields and hit 'Update List' a number of times without much success. I'm pretty sure someone here has managed to get past this screen. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks in advance.

Here is a screenshot of where I'm stuck.






Regards,
Udhay


----------



## KBEscalona (Oct 25, 2014)

Nice to See the 1st Page updated. =)


----------



## lexusisf (Oct 26, 2014)

Does this work with lumia 830?


----------



## ghost.bunnies (Oct 28, 2014)

*Global Swap & 6A*

Hello everyone,
I am planning to flash a Nokia 525. I am located in France/Europe, so shall I use 059V2V2 RM-998 GLOBAL SWAP or 059V570 RM-998 VAR EURO 6A CV? What is *Global Swap*? *6A* should be a country code, but it is not defined within ISO standards? Please share your knowledge. Thanks in advance!


----------



## DilanChd (Oct 28, 2014)

lexusisf said:


> Does this work with lumia 830?

Click to collapse



Yes. What is your hardware product type?


----------



## DilanChd (Oct 28, 2014)

ghost.bunnies said:


> Hello everyone,
> I am planning to flash a Nokia 525. I am located in France/Europe, so shall I use 059V2V2 RM-998 GLOBAL SWAP or 059V570 RM-998 VAR EURO 6A CV? What is *Global Swap*? *6A* should be a country code, but it is not defined within ISO standards? Please share your knowledge. Thanks in advance!

Click to collapse



Hi, 

Already there is no FR CV ROM for the NL525. 
6A CV matches to RU CV (unbranded Russia). Global Swap is a ROM "for everyone", however these are ROM that is never (or very rarely) updated.

The unbranded European ROM for NL525: 

059V570 RM-998 VAR EURO 6A CV _(unbranded Russia)_
059V6G1 RM-998 VAR EURO TR CV _(unbranded Turkey)_


----------



## DilanChd (Oct 28, 2014)

ukadiyala said:


> Hi There,
> 
> Excellent Tutorial. Thank you for putting it together and keeping it regularly updated. We need more passionate individuals such as yourself.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi, 

You will not be able to flash RM-1045 (ROM) on the RM-927 (physical). FFU error, bootloader error, ... 

For flash the 059T4M7 RM-927 VAR VZN WHITE, verify that the files of the ROM are in the directory / path "C:\ProgramData\Nokia\Packages\Products\rm-927", there should be 16 files.


----------



## ghost.bunnies (Oct 29, 2014)

anaheiim said:


> Hi,
> 
> Already there is no FR CV ROM for the NL525.
> 6A CV matches to RU CV (unbranded Russia). Global Swap is a ROM "for everyone", however these are ROM that is never (or very rarely) updated.
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you very much for the information anaheiim!


----------



## klimuk (Oct 30, 2014)

*Unable to change Lumia 925 from ATT to t-mobile*

Thank you for the guide.
I have ATT unlocked Lumia 925, but unable to successfully flash it with T-mobile. 
I received an error: 
"0xFA001304: Platform ID check fails. Reason(s): The FFU file is not meant for this product. The platform ID of image does not match with platform ID of the device."
trying to flash RM-893 VAR NAM US ATT SL Black with
RM-893 VAR US T-MOBILE SL WHITE
Any help would be really appreciated.


----------



## aminking2005 (Oct 31, 2014)

how can i determine my ROM


----------



## ÆSP (Oct 31, 2014)

Hi, I have recently bought a Lumia 625. The problem is there is no option to select 4G in mobile settings. Only  2G and 3G are available. I check the spec of the phone using its IMEI number and it says the phone supports 4G. 

I have updated into Windows 8.1 and  Lumia Cyan. But still there is no 4G option to select. 

Does anyone know any reasons for this matter?


```
Manufacture Name: RM-941_im_india_204
Mobile Operator: 000-IN
```

Since manufacture details are for the country India, could it be possible that 4G is disabled via software  for India? 
If so can I enable it through flashing another firmware?
If it is possible, what firmware should I use?


----------



## Hartge6 (Oct 31, 2014)

*Lumia 925*

Flashing of my Lumia 925 went fine !!!


----------



## ollyinto (Nov 1, 2014)

Hi,

I have yellow Nokia Lumia 520 RM-914. This is yellow direct from UK operator.

I flashed it to Generic UK software, same product code as Black / White Lumia 520. 
This flash has removed all opertor branding which is great, however even after a factory re-set the default start up/app/theme colour is yellow. 

Is there any way possible to make default start up colour, and app/theme colour same as black and white phone? 

Expert advice needed


----------



## DilanChd (Nov 1, 2014)

klimuk said:


> Thank you for the guide.
> I have ATT unlocked Lumia 925, but unable to successfully flash it with T-mobile.
> I received an error:
> "0xFA001304: Platform ID check fails. Reason(s): The FFU file is not meant for this product. The platform ID of image does not match with platform ID of the device."
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi,

If you have got FFU error, then you can not.


----------



## DilanChd (Nov 1, 2014)

aminking2005 said:


> how can i determine my ROM

Click to collapse



See the post #2.


----------



## DilanChd (Nov 1, 2014)

ÆSP said:
			
		

> Hi, I have recently bought a Lumia 625. The problem is there is no option to select 4G in mobile settings. Only 2G and 3G are available. I check the spec of the phone using its IMEI number and it says the phone supports 4G.
> 
> I have updated into Windows 8.1 and Lumia Cyan. But still there is no 4G option to select.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi, 

The ROM that installed may not contain the information necessary for the operation of 4G. In this case, if you want to get 4G, must flash another ROM. In what country do you live (India)? 

000-IN is unbranded India.


----------



## DilanChd (Nov 1, 2014)

ollyinto said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have yellow Nokia Lumia 520 RM-914. This is yellow direct from UK operator.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi, 

No, there is directly defined in advance in the ROM that you flash. 
However, I do not understand your "problem." Everything went well, you are now on 059S3T5 RM-914 VAR EURO1 GB CV?


----------



## ÆSP (Nov 2, 2014)

anaheiim said:


> Hi,
> 
> The ROM that installed may not contain the information necessary for the operation of 4G. In this case, if you want to get 4G, must flash another ROM. In what country do you live (India)?
> 
> 000-IN is unbranded India.

Click to collapse



I'm in Sri Lanka. I guess there is no specific ROM for Sri Lanka. 
My mobile operator's LTE details are: *LTE 1800 or Band 3*
Some users in here confirmed these ROMs work:

```
RM-941_eu_poland_247
Firmware revision number: 3058.50000.1424.0009
Mobile Operator: nameera-pl 

rm-941_im_mea3_209
Firmware revision number: 3058.50000.1424.0001
Mobile Operator: 000-55
```

But if you can recommend any better ROM, please let me know.


----------



## DilanChd (Nov 2, 2014)

ÆSP said:


> I'm in Sri Lanka. I guess there is no specific ROM for Sri Lanka.
> My mobile operator's LTE details are: *LTE 1800 or Band 3*
> Some users in here confirmed these ROMs work:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



First try the unbranded ROM of Sri Lanka, yes she exist.
059T7Q1 RM-941 VAR APAC LK CV


----------



## ÆSP (Nov 2, 2014)

anaheiim said:


> First try the unbranded ROM of Sri Lanka, yes she exist.
> 059T7Q1 RM-941 VAR APAC LK CV

Click to collapse



Thanks friend. I'll try and let you know.


----------



## _ck_ (Nov 3, 2014)

I cannot find mention of this on xda but I see it is on google in a few other places with no solution

I cannot even get the suite installed, it stops at the end with

*the wizard was interrupted before nokia care suite pst could be completely installed*

There are no details or logs left with what the darn problem was.

I tried disabling firewall, antivirus, even safemode

I think this is some kind of weird permissions problem with the registry or installer?

Any ideas? I am fresh out.

Going to have to try installing it to a vmware box and then copying it back over.


----------



## DilanChd (Nov 4, 2014)

_ck_ said:


> I cannot find mention of this on xda but I see it is on google in a few other places with no solution
> 
> I cannot even get the suite installed, it stops at the end with
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No error message? Have you retried the installation? Have you tried on another PC?


----------



## ÆSP (Nov 4, 2014)

_ck_ said:


> I cannot find mention of this on xda but I see it is on google in a few other places with no solution
> 
> I cannot even get the suite installed, it stops at the end with
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Did you download the PC Suite using OP's links? For me it works perfectly. 

You can try this though:
* Uninstall the Nokia Suite if exists.
* Download and install MS Visual C++ : http://www.microsoft.com/en-us/download/details.aspx?id=5555
* Download and try to install Nokia Suite using OP's link as the Administrator.


----------



## Jacob668 (Nov 7, 2014)

*Not working*

I flashed my phone according to your guide lines but I still didnot get 4g. Mine is a windows 8.1 for devs. Mine is a  rm 941  Im India 204


----------



## DilanChd (Nov 7, 2014)

Jacob668 said:


> I flashed my phone according to your guide lines but I still didnot get 4g. Mine is a windows 8.1 for devs. Mine is a  rm 941  Im India 204

Click to collapse



Your country is India?
Have you tried with another ROM?


----------



## casnav (Nov 9, 2014)

Thank for this job.
I've installed the PC's nokia apps and the only ROM i'vefound in data package is on my hard drive.
Before flashing, i've 3 question :
1 - If i make the flash, my phone will not be unlock. But in this case, is it possible to unflash (or unbrand...) after the process ? I've tried a similar tuto many years ago, and i needed at first to root the phone and be sure to began an suu (superuser)?

2 - I will need to use an other sim than the seller operator. So the tuto needed for that, is an unlock tuto, but many days i look for, and nothing new appears... Some infos ? 

3 - My bootloader is "NOKIA BOOTMGR2". Seems like NOKIA Bootloader, so i first need to downgrade to QUALCOM first like you've explain in one of your thread ? like for the Lumia 525 ? Or unflashable ?
Here is my phone infos : RM-974, CODE 059W0P5, lumia 635 ORANGE BLACK.
lMEI : 355775061300040-4
PACK downloaded : RM-974 VAR EUR FR ORANGE SL, vers 01061.00066.14235.36007

Regards,
ps: sorry to write a day of socker...


----------



## mr.sureshkumar (Nov 9, 2014)

*Error while updating AT&T 1520 to Indian firmware version*

I tried to update a different Product type and failed. I am attaching the screen shots so that there will be a solution and for others it will be useful.

Present Product type: *RM-940* (AT&T)
Upgrading to Prodcut type: *RM-937* *059V3M9* (Nokia Lumia 1520 Indian firmware version)

I have attached screenshots.


----------



## sollan (Nov 10, 2014)

*please help me unlock my phone nokia lumia 630 cricket.....*



anaheiim said:


> As I said, you can also access this "feature" on some unbranded ROM.
> 
> "You said Sim unlocking depends on extra+info, so is there any possibility to change in Sim lock status by updating that app by store?"
> No, once unlocked then it is unlocked. Similarly to the inverse (until you unlock it).

Click to collapse



please help me unlock my phone nokia lumia 630 cricket.....


----------



## casnav (Nov 13, 2014)

casnav said:


> Thank for this job.
> I've installed the PC's nokia apps and the only ROM i'vefound in data package is on my hard drive.
> Before flashing, i've 3 question :
> 1 - If i make the flash, my phone will not be unlock. But in this case, is it possible to unflash (or unbrand...) after the process ? I've tried a similar tuto many years ago, and i needed at first to root the phone and be sure to began an suu (superuser)?
> ...

Click to collapse



?? Nobody is listening ?


----------



## DilanChd (Nov 14, 2014)

mr.sureshkumar said:


> I tried to update a different Product type and failed. I am attaching the screen shots so that there will be a solution and for others it will be useful.
> 
> Present Product type: *RM-940* (AT&T)
> Upgrading to Prodcut type: *RM-937* *059V3M9* (Nokia Lumia 1520 Indian firmware version)
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi,

Since you got the error FFU, you can not flash your NL1520. The NAM (especially AT&T) versions are very hard to flash, and in most cases impossible.


----------



## DilanChd (Nov 14, 2014)

sollan said:


> please help me unlock my phone nokia lumia 630 cricket.....

Click to collapse



Check with specialized services SIMUnlock.


----------



## DilanChd (Nov 14, 2014)

casnav said:


> Thank for this job.
> I've installed the PC's nokia apps and the only ROM i'vefound in data package is on my hard drive.
> Before flashing, i've 3 question :
> 1 - If i make the flash, my phone will not be unlock. But in this case, is it possible to unflash (or unbrand...) after the process ? I've tried a similar tuto many years ago, and i needed at first to root the phone and be sure to began an suu (superuser)?
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi,

So you're saying you already have the ROM you are interested in?

1. It is quite possible to flash your Lumia one time you did simunlocked. Also, you will not lose unlock.

2. For simunlock your device, contact a specialized service in this area (there are tons), or directly with the mobile network operator that refers to the current a lock (Orange).

3. If you follow the tutorial correctly and that you have NOKIA BOOTMGR2 as in the attached picture, then there is no problem. When you follow the "FLASH THE PRODUCT CODE" of this tutorial, what's happening? Are you stuck? Can you provide screenshots?
You live in France? If this is the case, then flash 059W022 RM-974 VAR EURO FR CV.


----------



## Williams2W (Nov 16, 2014)

*Lumia Icon to 930 flash FFU error*



anaheiim said:


> Basically, yes you can flash.
> However #1, although not using 4G, know that 4G will probably work more after that flash (even in return Hardware Product Code). So attention to it if you want to sell later. Although Nokia Lumia Icon is CDMA, it is also GSM (2G and 3G network).
> However #2, if you flash a Nokia Lumia 930 ROM, you'll probably have a signature error FFU: If this is the case, please let me know (there is a trick to get around this, but works only in rare cases).

Click to collapse



Hi,
I tried to flash 930 firmware onto a Lumia Icon and received the FFU error. Could you show me the trick on how to get around this message? Thank you!


----------



## robwest (Nov 16, 2014)

I have an O2 branded Lumia 930, I am trying to get it back to the naked ROM. I have used the Data Package Manager to download RM-1045 VAR EURO GB CV BLACK. When I start the Product Support Tool For Store it recognises my phone, but when I go into the Recovery option it doesn't offer me the file that I have downloaded. Can anyone help please?


----------



## robwest (Nov 16, 2014)

robwest said:


> I have an O2 branded Lumia 930, I am trying to get it back to the naked ROM. I have used the Data Package Manager to download RM-1045 VAR EURO GB CV BLACK. When I start the Product Support Tool For Store it recognises my phone, but when I go into the Recovery option it doesn't offer me the file that I have downloaded. Can anyone help please?

Click to collapse



Sorry - my fault - I already had the phone attached. I have now successfully flashed the ROM, many thanks for your instructions.


----------



## DilanChd (Nov 18, 2014)

Williams2W said:


> Hi,
> I tried to flash 930 firmware onto a Lumia Icon and received the FFU error. Could you show me the trick on how to get around this message? Thank you!

Click to collapse



Does not work.


----------



## Doul (Nov 18, 2014)

Hi, I've installed Care Suite following tutorial but have no luck with Data Package Mngr: only circle is spinning like if trying to connect server & no can do with application window, only killing this process from Windows 8.1 x64 task mngr acts.
what should I do? 
br


----------



## DilanChd (Nov 18, 2014)

Doul said:


> Hi, I've installed Care Suite following tutorial but have no luck with Data Package Mngr: only circle is spinning like if trying to connect server & no can do with application window, only killing this process from Windows 8.1 x64 task mngr acts.
> what should I do?
> br

Click to collapse



Hi,

You have performed this?
"Run "Nokia Care Suite" software and double-click on the "Data Package Manager" category. A superimposed window called "Login to NOL" opens, click on "Work offline". A second window superimposed called "Work offline" opens, click on "Ok"."


----------



## Doul (Nov 18, 2014)

According to guide - yes, but nothing happens, circle spinning & "status" box blinking fast loading PC's CPU


----------



## oryan_dunn (Nov 20, 2014)

I manually downloaded files for my aio/cricket 620 that officially stopped at Amber, but it looks like there may be a cyan out there.





http://www.mrcrab.net/Nokia-Product-Code.html?ProductCode=059S3S3





According to that, there is variant "RM-846 NAM Aio Wireless US VAR264116 Cyan V4 Default"





I downloaded all those files to the correct directory, and removed the leading 6chars and underscore.  However, the DataPackageManager says that ROM is "out-of-date", and the ProductSupportTool does not list that as a ROM I can flash.  Is there any way to flash a ROM that says "out-of-date" in DataPackageManager?





Edit:  I think I figured it out.  I had also downloaded the Amber firmware, which had a product version of 3046.0000.1329.2002.  The Cyan I downloaded had 1030.6407.1308.0001.  I think it was seeing the 3046 version as the latest and not showing the 1030.  I deleted the 3046 Amber firmware, and the Cyan one showed up in the ProductSupportTools.





At this point, I'm almost to the point I want to try flashing it.  I wonder what, if anything, could go wrong?



Edit 2: Nevermind, that variant had an incorrect label. A Google search later, and it's clear that version number is from the original pre-Amber firmware.


----------



## hkstud1989 (Nov 22, 2014)

feherneoh said:


> Only for those, who are brave enough to try
> 
> Idea to go back to Stock CV or any other FW from AT&T or any other wonderful selfprotecting version:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



hi
i have nokia lumia 820 with att ROM, its rm-824 and i want to flash it to an RM-824 CV ROM.
i'm afraid that if i use your way, it's brick my phone away, is there any chance of it?
thank


----------



## hkstud1989 (Nov 24, 2014)

feherneoh said:


> Did not test it, but another ROM for the same model should not be a problem
> Just don't flash home-made ffu-s this way, if you do not own a JTAG box

Click to collapse



of course i don't own a jtag, i want to check it with a jtag or box this wednsday, but i'm afraid that this way be brick my phone.
is there any problem with flash a RM-824 (mexico CV) to RM-824 (ATT US) by force?
because i checked the frequency for lumia 820 RM-824 in mexico (in former Nokia site) and 4G band of it was : Penta-band LTE 1, 3, 7, 8, 20 (2100/1800/2600/900/800 MHz)
and the same RM-824 in US has 4G band of : Dual-Band LTE 4 and 17 (1700/700 MHz)

actually all of us know that the frequency support of these bands depend on chip and the chip is same, so if i flash my phone to this RM-824 mexico CV, it will support all band of 4G (i think this way), but again my question :
is this work possible or not? will my phone brick or not?

origin ROM :
RM-824 ATT US

destination ROM :
RM-824 MX CV

with special regards


----------



## ManzzaShahi (Nov 24, 2014)

Hi i have download the firmware for Nokia X Rm-980 and i copied and pasted this folder in this folder

C:\Program Files\Nokia\Phoenix\Products

i opened product support tool for store - Nokia Care Suite

Selected RM-980 as product code

Update list but the firmware is not being detected

can anyone tell me whats wrong and can anyone show screenshot of RM-980 folder thanks in advance 

my folder RM-980


----------



## hkstud1989 (Nov 24, 2014)

feherneoh said:


> Model ID is the same (RM-824), so just use the method in first post

Click to collapse



of course i did, but as may you guess it didn't work, i got ffu error, so i'm thinking about jtag.
and already  tried the dll's, so i'm so dissapointed with NCS to do this.
again, is there any problem with this work or not?


----------



## DilanChd (Nov 24, 2014)

Doul said:


> According to guide - yes, but nothing happens, circle spinning & "status" box blinking fast loading PC's CPU

Click to collapse



Still the same problem? If so, see to uninstall Nokia Care Suite as a whole, reinstall it and try again.


----------



## DilanChd (Nov 24, 2014)

feherneoh said:


> Model ID is the same (RM-824), so just use the method in first post

Click to collapse



All the time, e.g flash a RM-820 AT&T device to other product code of RM-820 give an FFU error (yet, even product type). 
Do you have any idea why?


----------



## DilanChd (Nov 24, 2014)

ManzzaShahi said:


> Hi i have download the firmware for Nokia X Rm-980 and i copied and pasted this folder in this folder
> 
> C:\Program Files\Nokia\Phoenix\Products
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi,

For starters, you're on the thread dedicated to the Lumia
Android for Nokia, it's here.
Then, the path you mentioned is wrong (for the tutorial). The right path is "C:/ProgramData/Nokia/Packages/Products", copy your RM-980 folder on it.


----------



## hkstud1989 (Nov 24, 2014)

feherneoh said:


> You got FFU error? STOP RIGHT NOW
> Delete file immediately, and redownload it

Click to collapse



redownload which file?
the origin product code :

059M0F3 NDT AMERICA US ATT

the destination product code :

059S0N1 VAR MX CV

I've download the MX CV ROM twice, first with black update, then with cyan update and I check them.
what you want me to do bro?


----------



## hkstud1989 (Nov 24, 2014)

feherneoh said:


> You said you got FUU error
> When did you get that?

Click to collapse



after the step need soft reset and retryTexactly after checking the ffu sign, exactly before starting the flash procedure.
the message was : the ffu is not meant for this deice .. . .


----------



## hkstud1989 (Nov 25, 2014)

feherneoh said:


> Well, optionally you can try to use ffutool, not sure, if that messes up anything on a fully working device

Click to collapse



ffu tool? i didn't know such a thing :-?
can you provide a link or sth?
regards

edit :
i found this  : http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2066903
but i don't know how to deal with it, can you tell me what it is and what it do?
thanks


----------



## hkstud1989 (Nov 25, 2014)

feherneoh said:


> Imgmounter converts ffu to vhd
> 
> ffutool is Microsoft's internal flasher, it can be used, when the phone shows the lightning bolt. Just google "ffutool.exe", then look for non-microsoft pages

Click to collapse



so what it gona do? i've searched that, but can i flash a ROM with it or not?
all i knew is that with this software i can make some change to original FFU, but again  i have to convert it to ffu (from VHD)
thanks


----------



## hkstud1989 (Nov 25, 2014)

feherneoh said:


> Even if you manage to convert it back, signatures will be broken
> 
> You can flash the phone with ffutool, but do it at your own risk. I only tested it on a phone that was a bit messed up already, and CareSuite didn't even recognize it (that's why I had to use this)

Click to collapse



so what happened to that phone? what will gona happen normally?
if sth unwanted happened, how can i repair the phone?
thanks


----------



## hkstud1989 (Nov 25, 2014)

feherneoh said:


> My L520 was killed during JTAGing... Idiots, who didn't backup modem data and stuff like that
> Did not try it on my working phone yet

Click to collapse



first ; i didn't find any FFUtool.
then ; after flashing your L520 with this software, did it wake up or not? is it still bricked?
and last, is this FFUtool work with usb?
thanks for your respond


----------



## Sensonic (Nov 27, 2014)

Williams2W said:


> Hi,
> I tried to flash 930 firmware onto a Lumia Icon and received the FFU error. Could you show me the trick on how to get around this message? Thank you!

Click to collapse



It seems it's not possible 

I "solved" the problem by buying a Lumia 930 with a broken display, swapped the mainboards and now I have the mainboard of Lumia 930 running in my Lumia Icon. Works OK! :good:


----------



## hkstud1989 (Nov 29, 2014)

feherneoh said:


> Only radio did not work, so nothing important has changed. It shows "Not for Resale", but I think its because of the missing product key
> 
> Yes, it works with usb
> 
> http://seanhuang.wikispaces.com/How+to+upgrade+image+by+ffutool

Click to collapse



after all, I go somewhere to see that if they can do anything, no one did something.
I find a person who said can do flash, but I can not go there till Wednesday, so i'm about to flash with this ffu tool.
i'm afraid to lose this phone 
can you give a suggestion? if the flashing progress with this ffutool go wrong, what will happen? is there any chance to delete the boot of phone? or sth worse? :crying:
info : that person have mobile clinic and can provide even jtag.

thanks for your care


----------



## eugpe (Nov 30, 2014)

*No LTE on Telus*

Hi all.

I bought an already unbranded Lumia 920 (RM-820 AT&T). I am not able to use LTE network on Telus. I tried the AT&T Developer ROM, Global SWAP ROM and Rogers ROM without success.

I have an LTE SIM card that I use on my Note 3 from Telus without any problems.

I already downloaded the Access Point application and it didn't help me to fix the problem.

I can use the phone o HSPA+. What could I do to use LTE?

Thanks


----------



## GoodDayToDie (Dec 1, 2014)

Buy a T-Mobile US-branded phone, or a Telus phone, or any other phone that supports the LTE bands that Telus uses. There's something like six different LTE bands in use worldwide, just that I know of. AT&T only supports a few (one or two, I think) of them, so phones which are intended for use on their network only have LTE radios for those bands. If you use such phones on a carrier whose towers don't operate their LTE radios on the same bands, you don't get LTE. As it happens, I know Telus and T-Mobile share bands. T-Mobile and AT&T mostly do not, though TMo has been rolling out a network on former-AT&T bandwidth that they obtained during the failed buyout attempt a few years back. Thus, an AT&T phone will now work on TMo in most places, but Telus hasn't rolled out such a network themselves.

HSPA+ is pretty fast, so you're probably fine just sticking with that (how often do you need to download Really Big files on your phone anyhow?) unless you have some specific reason to want LTE.


----------



## eugpe (Dec 1, 2014)

*Telus uses LTE Band 4*

Band 4 is technically supported on AT&T Lumia 920 (I checked on AT&T website).

I am fine with HSPA+, but I am a curious guy so I would like to understand why my phone can't connect to Telus LTE even if the handset supports Band 4.



GoodDayToDie said:


> Buy a T-Mobile US-branded phone, or a Telus phone, or any other phone that supports the LTE bands that Telus uses. There's something like six different LTE bands in use worldwide, just that I know of. AT&T only supports a few (one or two, I think) of them, so phones which are intended for use on their network only have LTE radios for those bands. If you use such phones on a carrier whose towers don't operate their LTE radios on the same bands, you don't get LTE. As it happens, I know Telus and T-Mobile share bands. T-Mobile and AT&T mostly do not, though TMo has been rolling out a network on former-AT&T bandwidth that they obtained during the failed buyout attempt a few years back. Thus, an AT&T phone will now work on TMo in most places, but Telus hasn't rolled out such a network themselves.
> 
> HSPA+ is pretty fast, so you're probably fine just sticking with that (how often do you need to download Really Big files on your phone anyhow?) unless you have some specific reason to want LTE.

Click to collapse


----------



## GoodDayToDie (Dec 2, 2014)

In that case, not sure. Make sure you're using the right APN, and (especially if your old phone didn't do LTE), consider getting a new SIM card (which may help automatically configure the phone for the new network). Nothing else particularly comes to mind. I didn't realize the AT&T 920 has LTE band 4; I don't think AT&T uses that band for LTE and didn't expect a phone with their branding would bother to include the relevant radio.


----------



## sourabhsalke (Dec 2, 2014)

*My Lumia 610 won't connect*

When i connect the phone it just vibrates and after that nothing happens!
I had some automatic shutdown issues in the phone. Now its not responding at all! it just started once and it switched of automatically!


----------



## Lorenzai (Dec 2, 2014)

Can using this to 'unbrand' my phone unlock certain features that may be locked for some reason? Just curious.


----------



## XwpisONOMA (Dec 2, 2014)

anaheiim said:


> Hi,
> 
> For your network problems, this is explained by the fact that the networks used in the United States and Europe (for example, since it is the subject) bands are different.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



--

Thank you for your reply and my apologies for my belated one.

I finally worked up the courage, collected all the necessary tools, downloaded an approPriate ROM (for now I am trying RM-825 VAR EU GR CV , 059R7Z4) and DID IT! Everything went exactly as your tutorial describes, no surprises. I am now booting to a black screen with NOKIA written in it, in a few seconds I see the Windows 8.1 Cyan logo and then I am prompted to select my language etc, this is now an unconfigured phone. I have removed my SIM and SDcard so I see the usual warnings, but there is one thing that did not work as you described:

The hardware reset! I am following your instructions, power button then immediately volume down, then I see the exclamation mark then I am doing the button sequence: Volume Up, volume down, power on/off, volume down, each button once, but I never get to the sprockets. I just see the Nokia logo and eventually the phone boots up.

How important is it to do the hardware reset? The phone seems fine but I really have not gone any farther than the initial screen asking to set up the language. What am I doing wrong with the h/w reset ?

Thank you for your help, please assist if you have a free moment.


----------



## DilanChd (Dec 2, 2014)

XwpisONOMA said:


> --
> 
> Thank you for your reply and my apologies for my belated one.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi,

This is not of great importance, but for example personally I performs HR every time.

If you want to perform a HR, try again with the buttons as described in the tutorial, or you can do it via the Settings hub > about > reset phone.


----------



## XwpisONOMA (Dec 3, 2014)

anaheiim said:


> Hi,
> 
> This is not of great importance, but for example personally I performs HR every time.
> 
> If you want to perform a HR, try again with the buttons as described in the tutorial, or you can do it via the Settings hub > about > reset phone.

Click to collapse



--

Hi anaheiim and thank you for the quick reply!

Yes, that's what I ended up doing, e.g. reset from the 'about' screen. All is well and I can report that I went from "RM-825 VAR EU GR COSMOTE" , "059Q9G1" to "RM-825 VAR EU GR CV" , "059R7Z4" with NO problems at all. I will probably try a couple more ROMs within the RM-825 group, so to be on the easy and safe side, maybe later I can venture a little out in the ...unknown like a RM-824 or even a RM-826.

Thank you again, so very much for everything! :good:

(PS: Quick question, I am assuming the same procedure applies to a Nokia Lumia 925, right? My wife has one which is branded by a Slovakian(!?) company. I mean we live in the US, and we purchased unlocked phone from ...Greece and Slovakia! I am not sure if the there is USA rom for the Lumia 925 , for my 820 I could n't find one so (for now) I stuck with one labeled with the country it was purchased from.)


----------



## eugpe (Dec 3, 2014)

*Got LTE back*

For those that lost LTE after flashing, there is a tutorial on how to get it back. I flashed my phone using the steps of this tutorial and I can finally connect to Telus LTE network.

I don't if I can post link to other forums here, so I will not. But if you have problems with LTE, you can PM me or if there are a lot of requests, I could publish a tutorial here.



GoodDayToDie said:


> In that case, not sure. Make sure you're using the right APN, and (especially if your old phone didn't do LTE), consider getting a new SIM card (which may help automatically configure the phone for the new network). Nothing else particularly comes to mind. I didn't realize the AT&T 920 has LTE band 4; I don't think AT&T uses that band for LTE and didn't expect a phone with their branding would bother to include the relevant radio.

Click to collapse


----------



## DilanChd (Dec 4, 2014)

Lorenzai said:


> Can using this to 'unbrand' my phone unlock certain features that may be locked for some reason? Just curious.

Click to collapse



Some ROM (especially branded) may block some features. But, what are the features that you talking about?


----------



## DilanChd (Dec 4, 2014)

eugpe said:


> For those that lost LTE after flashing, there is a tutorial on how to get it back. I flashed my phone using the steps of this tutorial and I can finally connect to Telus LTE network.
> 
> I don't if I can post link to other forums here, so I will not. But if you have problems with LTE, you can PM me or if there are a lot of requests, I could publish a tutorial here.

Click to collapse



Hi,

I'm OP of this thread. Post the link here if you want 

-------



XwpisONOMA said:


> --
> 
> Hi anaheiim and thank you for the quick reply!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi,

Do not try to flash RM-824 or RM-826, because in the both cases, I do not know if the 4G module of RM-825 device is compatible with the radio ROMs of these two product types.

Yes, it is the same process for all WP8 (Nokia) Lumia.


----------



## sergiodbg (Dec 4, 2014)

*product not supported*

hi 
i have a lumia 735 but its branded i made the proccedure like the post said, i downloaded a unbranded rom in the data package manager but in the product tool for store doesnt appear the product its RM-1039 and said its not suppported what can i do???


----------



## DilanChd (Dec 4, 2014)

sergiodbg said:


> hi
> i have a lumia 735 but its branded i made the proccedure like the post said, i downloaded a unbranded rom in the data package manager but in the product tool for store doesnt appear the product its RM-1039 and said its not suppported what can i do???

Click to collapse



Hi,

Reread the tutorial correctly in the "Flash Product Code" part, because there are many things you have not performed correctly (in Product Support Tool, you have enable the mode "Work online" while that you must be "Offline", you have connected your Lumia and therefore you did not stay on "No connection "). Reread correctly


----------



## sergiodbg (Dec 4, 2014)

anaheiim said:


> Hi,
> 
> Reread the tutorial correctly in the "Flash Product Code" part, because there are many things you have not performed correctly (in Product Support Tool, you have enable the mode "Work online" while that you must be "Offline", you have connected your Lumia and therefore you did not stay on "No connection "). Reread correctly

Click to collapse



no the problem its that the device doesnt appear in open product the code RM-1039 doesnt exxist


----------



## DilanChd (Dec 4, 2014)

sergiodbg said:


> no the problem its that the device doesnt appear in open product the code RM-1039 doesnt exxist

Click to collapse



You want say this (see the attached screenshots)?
(But, even if you talk about this, reread the tutorial in part that I told you (Flash Product Code) because as I tell you many things you have done are not correct: see the second screenshot, the both parts framed in red)
What is your version of Product Support Tool?


----------



## sergiodbg (Dec 4, 2014)

anaheiim said:


> You want say this (see the attached screenshots)?
> (But, even if you talk about this, reread the tutorial in part that I told you (Flash Product Code) because as I tell you many things you have done are not correct: see the second screenshot, the both parts framed in red)
> What is your version of Product Support Tool?

Click to collapse



is 5.0


----------



## DilanChd (Dec 4, 2014)

sergiodbg said:


> is 5.0

Click to collapse



No, for check your version, look at the screenshot and give me what is written for you.


----------



## sergiodbg (Dec 4, 2014)

anaheiim said:


> No, for check your version, look at the screenshot and give me what is written for you.

Click to collapse



is 5.2


----------



## DilanChd (Dec 4, 2014)

sergiodbg said:


> is 5.2

Click to collapse



How do you want that Product Support Tool supports your NL735 (which is a very new device), then that you have a version of Product Support Tool old.
Why you have not downloaded and installed the version of Nokia Care Suite of the post #1 (in more, I put directly the latest versions available)?
Now, just download and install the version (5.4.119.1432) of Nokia Care Suite of post #1, and then follow *correctly* the tutorial.


----------



## dieguitwow1 (Dec 5, 2014)

*cortana and argentina or south america*

Guys how are the "cortana assistent" and argentinian rooms at the moment working ? 
are we flashing 877 or we could flash a diferent one?
do i have to download a us rom for it to enable? 
ty

PS: i just bought my 1020 today and cant wait to say "hi" to it ...


----------



## jj201367 (Dec 6, 2014)

i was wondering how i find the product type and code for my lumia 635 so i can use it on other carriers it's currently locked to AT&T


----------



## marcelodub (Dec 6, 2014)

jj201367 said:


> i was wondering how i find the product type and code for my lumia 635 so i can use it on other carriers it's currently locked to AT&T

Click to collapse



my this with such error FFU and found only 1 code CV that presents this hopeless and without error solution.


----------



## DilanChd (Dec 6, 2014)

jj201367 said:


> i was wondering how i find the product type and code for my lumia 635 so i can use it on other carriers it's currently locked to AT&T

Click to collapse



As mentioned in the OP (post #1), flash don't simunlock your device.


----------



## dosada (Dec 9, 2014)

I have got a really weird problem. I have followed the instructions letter by letter and everything worked fine. The first boot showed me the windows logo and all looked good. After i did the hard reset it went back to the branded version of it. What have i done wrong?


----------



## NabeelJunior (Dec 10, 2014)

*Help*

My phone is not getting into dead mode, no vibrations,  please help


----------



## dieguitwow1 (Dec 10, 2014)

NabeelJunior said:


> My phone is not getting into dead mode, no vibrations,  please help

Click to collapse



did u tried the volume up key after the first vibration and "nokia" logo in middle screen?
it should show the "NOKIA" in the top of the screen and you are good to go.. 
i think that's what you asked right?
let me know if its solved.


----------



## NabeelJunior (Dec 11, 2014)

*Let me Explain*



dieguitwow1 said:


> did u tried the volume up key after the first vibration and "nokia" logo in middle screen?
> it should show the "NOKIA" in the top of the screen and you are good to go..
> i think that's what you asked right?
> let me know if its solved.

Click to collapse



1) I have ATT lumia 520 running Windows 8.1(Cyan) ..does this tutorial work with 8.1 devices..?

2)As soon as I plugin my switched off phone it vibrates and turns on
and if keep hold those volume Down and power combo it gets switched off

3) volume up + power did nothing = phone switched on 

4) Only volume up shows lightning bolt and gear icon

So,gave up  if anyone solved this ...i'd be glad to hear from you

P.S  Thanks in advance


----------



## eugpe (Dec 11, 2014)

*How to get LTE back*



anaheiim said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm OP of this thread. Post the link here if you want
> 
> -------

Click to collapse



This is how I got LTE back on the phone (I can't post links yet): 

1) Search "cyan and lte" on Google. 
2) Open the link to Windows Central Forums thread
3) Go to post #124

It uses Nokia Software Recovery Tool and a proxy. I hope it helps those facing a similar problem.


----------



## cra2sh (Dec 12, 2014)

059W0X2: RM-974 VAR EURO 3V CV
059W1Q7: RM-974 VAR EURO 7F CV
059W102: RM-974 VAR EURO BE CV

How can i choose, i dont know what means *3V*, *7F* or *BE*.


----------



## santoine84 (Dec 12, 2014)

*Message send failed*

I hope I posted in the right area. I went through all the steps to get the rom on my nokia lumia 810.  I chose the rm-878 and downloaded it. When I get to the step where you select the downloaded package and it needs to restart to flash the phone. When it disconnects and ask you to connect the phone. I keep getting Recovery failed. "Message send failed" Ive pressed the power button and volume down button to get it in recovery mode and I keep getting the same message, any ideas?


----------



## flyjazz (Dec 12, 2014)

santoine84 said:


> I hope I posted in the right area. I went through all the steps to get the rom on my nokia lumia 810.  I chose the rm-878 and downloaded it. When I get to the step where you select the downloaded package and it needs to restart to flash the phone. When it disconnects and ask you to connect the phone. I keep getting Recovery failed. "Message send failed" Ive pressed the power button and volume down button to get it in recovery mode and I keep getting the same message, any ideas?

Click to collapse



I do it the easy way:
- Turn off the phone.
-Click the start button to flash and let it fail.
-Plug USB cable into computer.
-Plug USB cable into phone which will cause it to restart and quickly click the flash button. Do not use the power and volume buttons on the phone!


----------



## pete_es (Dec 13, 2014)

cra2sh said:


> 059W0X2: RM-974 VAR EURO 3V CV
> 059W1Q7: RM-974 VAR EURO 7F CV
> 059W102: RM-974 VAR EURO BE CV
> 
> How can i choose, i dont know what means *3V*, *7F* or *BE*.

Click to collapse



BE = Belgium
The other variants are multi variants for several countries.
If there is no country description in FFU filename, it's quite generic.


----------



## cybermo (Dec 15, 2014)

*lumia 1520 att*

Is it possible to flash Nokia Lumia 1520 AT&T to a global rom version.
I tried and I had the FFU error. Is there a rom that could be flashed even though ?
Thank you


----------



## b4tist4 (Dec 15, 2014)

Hi..

I have tried to change my lumia 1520 RM-940 to RM-937 Uk version, but when i tried to flash the phone it gives me the following error:

Platform ID check fails. Reason(s): The FFU file is not meant for this product. The platform ID of image does not match with platform ID of the device.

Any ideas why is this happenning?

Thank you very much


----------



## DilanChd (Dec 15, 2014)

dosada said:


> I have got a really weird problem. I have followed the instructions letter by letter and everything worked fine. The first boot showed me the windows logo and all looked good. After i did the hard reset it went back to the branded version of it. What have i done wrong?

Click to collapse



What product code do you have flashed?


----------



## DilanChd (Dec 15, 2014)

cybermo said:


> Is it possible to flash Nokia Lumia 1520 AT&T to a global rom version.
> I tried and I had the FFU error. Is there a rom that could be flashed even though ?
> Thank you

Click to collapse



No.



b4tist4 said:


> Hi..
> 
> I have tried to change my lumia 1520 RM-940 to RM-937 Uk version, but when i tried to flash the phone it gives me the following error:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Same response that the previous quote.


----------



## DilanChd (Dec 15, 2014)

cra2sh said:


> 059W0X2: RM-974 VAR EURO 3V CV
> 059W1Q7: RM-974 VAR EURO 7F CV
> 059W102: RM-974 VAR EURO BE CV
> 
> How can i choose, i dont know what means *3V*, *7F* or *BE*.

Click to collapse



- 3V = Europe
- 7F = Europe
- BE = Belguim


----------



## ChePe_RUS (Dec 16, 2014)

Hi. 
I need your help , I know you can help me . and I apologize in advance for the bad English.
situation is as follows , in my nokia lumia 820, at & t, I live in Russia , he unlocked , but the phone does not support Russian language and does not work 4G . I need to change the firmware at the moment I have a base firmware : rm- 824 , product code Product Code 059M0F3. what should I do ?

EDIT: I read your posts on page 54 and 55 , downloaded your investment , replaced them in the specified folders , and then I have no way select "recovery". (maybe it's because I'm using Windows 10)
What am I doing wrong ? or what should I do ? can be described in more detail ?


----------



## ChePe_RUS (Dec 17, 2014)

help someone like me to flash the phone, a detailed description !
and that you want to edit a file vpl, if you can make a screenshot guide


----------



## eMACHO (Dec 17, 2014)

*Cricket Wireless Lumia 1320 and 630*

First, a huge thank you to Anaheiim for putting all this great information together as well as everyone else who has contributed.

Here are product codes for Cricket Wireless branded phone firmware that I have found and can be downloaded using the Data Package Manager 

Cricket Wireless Lumia 630
RM-977 VAR US CRICKET SL
product code: 059V713


Cricket Wireless Lumia 1320
RM-995 VAR US CRICKET SL
product code: 059V7W1


Most of my experimenting has been on the 630, using a mix of firmware for Australia, South America and Argentina.  
All of Cricket phones were updated to Cyan prior to doing anything here.  
I didn't keep accurate notes, but in general here is what I found:
Some firmware would enable 4G, some H+ and I think one only enabled 3G.  I was not keeping track of this however.
Some firmware would enable Internet Sharing option to show up in settings, but none would actually allow Internet Sharing to function.
Attempting to turn on internet sharing would produce the following error:
"Connection not shared
Internet sharing isn't currently available."
Depending on the firmware, the Internet Sharing option would appear/disappear depending on having the Sim card inserted or not.  With sim card inserted the option would not show up.  Remove the sim card and the option reappears.
Trying various combinations of carrier updates and/or developer preview updates produced similar results as above.  
All of the phones are accurately detected by the Lumia Software Recovery Tool when plugged in, regardless of which firmware is installed.  
Otherwise, everything else seemed to work fine with the phones, regardless of which firmware was used.

I have several other Windows Phones and all of my Cricket sim cards work fine with internet sharing on those devices and on several carriers (Tmobile, ATT, Straightalk, Cricket).  They are branded to Tmobile, but they are unlocked.  

The Cricket sim cards do not allow me to add, edit or change the APN settings in the Cricket branded phones.  


I have only just begun to work on the Lumia 1320, but so far no luck enabling internet sharing.


Next I would like to try to roll these phones back to Lumia Black update, but I cannot seem to find the firmware downloads for those versions.  Then maybe I can find a way to keep internet sharing enabled with a Cyan update.

If anyone has linked or help on getting the Black update for the phones it would be very much appreciated.  I will post my findings when I get more tests done.


Feel free to ask questions or requests if you have them


----------



## yuganta (Dec 17, 2014)

*Product support tool*

When I double click on product support tool an error massage come


----------



## yuganta (Dec 18, 2014)

*Nokia Care suit Instalation Problem*

While Installing Nokia care suite following error come as shown in the image below
After installation When I double click product support tool the following error comes

But it is working fine in Nokia data package messenger and I can download file also.But I am facing problem in Nokia Product support tool while double click on it the error above message come  . I have pest user group file in the three different folder as you guided. Why I am facing this problem .Please help me to finding solution. Thanking you.


----------



## DilanChd (Dec 18, 2014)

ChePe_RUS said:


> Hi.
> I need your help , I know you can help me . and I apologize in advance for the bad English.
> situation is as follows , in my nokia lumia 820, at & t, I live in Russia , he unlocked , but the phone does not support Russian language and does not work 4G . I need to change the firmware at the moment I have a base firmware : rm- 824 , product code Product Code 059M0F3. what should I do ?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi,

For get the box of Recovery, replace the original "Nokia.CareSuite.PlugIns.MurzimRecovery.dll".
If you got FFU error, then you can not flash it because it is locked.


----------



## DilanChd (Dec 18, 2014)

@yuganta

Use at the minimum Windows 7 PC, not Windows XP.


----------



## beka909 (Dec 18, 2014)

DEV_INVALID_MODR: 0x00030001

what does this message mean  ? 
i am flashing lumia 635 att to EU firmware (phone is not unlocked)


----------



## beka909 (Dec 18, 2014)

0xFA001304: Platform ID check fails. Reason(s): The FFU file is not meant for this product. The platform ID of image does not match with platform ID of the device.

Exception:
Nokia.CareSuite.PlugIns.MurzimRecovery.RecoveryDialog.MurzimProgrammingException: 0xFA001304: Platform ID check fails. Reason(s): The FFU file is not meant for this product. The platform ID of image does not match with platform ID of the device.

i got this error while installing rm-974 version 
so is it impossible to install other RM version  ?


----------



## sreep34 (Dec 19, 2014)

anaheiim said:


> Warning!! If you want a Nokia Lumia 520 and if you want he work on Indian network, you must be careful Product Type!
> For India, the Product Type is RM-914.
> 
> In short, do not take an AT&T, do not take RM-913 or RM-915 or RM-917.
> RM-914 only!

Click to collapse



Hi anaheiim,

I have bought a AT&T Nokia Lumia 520  - No contract from USA.
How can I find the product type of the phone ? (RM-913..... RM-917) 

Understood that only if it is 914 we can use it in India.
Another question, if we flash the phone can we use it in India with other providers ?

If yes, do know how to flash windows phone ?


----------



## yuganta (Dec 19, 2014)

*Nokia Care suite*

Nokia care suite can we able to install in windows XP3. If not why. Because I find it difficult to install in Windows XP3. Product support tool is not working but data package messenger is working fine. When I click data package messenger the error message come.Sir please give solution and explanation. Thanking you.


----------



## beka909 (Dec 19, 2014)

beka909 said:


> 0xFA001304: Platform ID check fails. Reason(s): The FFU file is not meant for this product. The platform ID of image does not match with platform ID of the device.
> 
> Exception:
> Nokia.CareSuite.PlugIns.MurzimRecovery.RecoveryDialog.MurzimProgrammingException: 0xFA001304: Platform ID check fails. Reason(s): The FFU file is not meant for this product. The platform ID of image does not match with platform ID of the device.
> ...

Click to collapse



can anyone help me ?


----------



## DilanChd (Dec 19, 2014)

beka909 said:


> 0xFA001304: Platform ID check fails. Reason(s): The FFU file is not meant for this product. The platform ID of image does not match with platform ID of the device.
> 
> Exception:
> Nokia.CareSuite.PlugIns.MurzimRecovery.RecoveryDialog.MurzimProgrammingException: 0xFA001304: Platform ID check fails. Reason(s): The FFU file is not meant for this product. The platform ID of image does not match with platform ID of the device.
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi,

You can not flash a product code RM-974 or another type of product on L635 AT&T (RM-975).


----------



## DilanChd (Dec 19, 2014)

sreep34 said:


> Hi anaheiim,
> 
> I have bought a AT&T Nokia Lumia 520  - No contract from USA.
> How can I find the product type of the phone ? (RM-913..... RM-917)
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi,

As your NL520 is branded AT&T, your hardware product type is RM-915.
The RM-915 is compatible GSM (all bands: 900 and 1800 MHz), and 3G (on the 2100 MHz band) in India.
Flash the phone will not unlocked the device.
If everything works normally, I advise you to stay on RM-915.


----------



## sreep34 (Dec 20, 2014)

anaheiim said:


> Hi,
> 
> As your NL520 is branded AT&T, your hardware product type is RM-915.
> The RM-915 is compatible GSM (all bands: 900 and 1800 MHz), and 3G (on the 2100 MHz band) in India.
> ...

Click to collapse



So if I unlock the phone, I can use it in India ?


----------



## drgnkdz (Dec 20, 2014)

*risk ???*

i want to change lumia 1520 var apac th  cv black to var euro fi cv black
can i change ??
does have risk ??
what can be happen ??


----------



## DilanChd (Dec 20, 2014)

sreep34 said:


> So if I unlock the phone, I can use it in India ?

Click to collapse



Yes, I see no problem for it to work.


----------



## DilanChd (Dec 20, 2014)

drgnkdz said:


> i want to change lumia 1520 var apac th  cv black to var euro fi cv black
> can i change ??
> does have risk ??
> what can be happen ??

Click to collapse



Hi,

You can do this without any problems.
But you'll do it just to get Lumia Denim in advance. You think that this really worth the trouble just for a FW update that, anyway, still release on TH CV.


----------



## drgnkdz (Dec 21, 2014)

*thanks*

Thanks i jus did it and got denim too
Still everything is fine 
And what is FW update ??


----------



## DilanChd (Dec 21, 2014)

drgnkdz said:


> Thanks i jus did it and got denim too
> Still everything is fine
> And what is FW update ??

Click to collapse



Without going further: FW update = firmware update = Lumia Amber, Lumia Cyan, Lumia Black, Lumia Denim, for example.


----------



## TheIronMaiden (Dec 21, 2014)

I have a 920 Lumia with att in the US. Can I flash the morocco denim rom for the 920 ?


----------



## DilanChd (Dec 21, 2014)

hawkeye29 said:


> I have a 920 Lumia with att in the US. Can I flash the morocco denim rom for the 920 ?

Click to collapse



Hi,

Through a ROM Roger (RM-820), you may be able to. However, if you try and you succeed, return on ROM AT&T will be impossible. Also, the ROMs are not yet compiled with Lumia Denim, but the update is available on some product codes.


In fact, I not recommend you to try this.
Vous voulez effectuer ceci simplement pour avoir accès à Lumia Denim qui, de toute façon, sera disponible sous ROM AT&T plus tard.
You want to do this simply to access at Lumia Denim, which, anyway, will be available in AT & T ROM later.


----------



## drgnkdz (Dec 22, 2014)

anaheiim said:


> Without going further: FW update = firmware update = Lumia Amber, Lumia Cyan, Lumia Black, Lumia Denim, for example.

Click to collapse



Did u mean i will not receive any new fw update ???


----------



## kaplah (Dec 22, 2014)

fiberterminal said:


> I'm using an AT&T branded Lumia 635 (RM-975). Has anyone managed to flash this phone to a non-AT&T ROM? I'm trying to flash "059W1Z6 VAR LTA 7R CV" and it's saying "The FFU file is not meant for this product. The platform ID of image does not match with platform ID of the device." I downloaded the newest version of Nokia Care Suite and even tried the patched "Nokia.Packages.VariantPackage.DataPackage20.dll" with no luck both times.
> 
> Is this phone currently unflashable to different product codes? My current product code is "059V714".

Click to collapse



Have you had any luck in getting your phone off of the AT&T rom?  I have the same setup.


----------



## DilanChd (Dec 22, 2014)

drgnkdz said:


> Did u mean i will not receive any new fw update ???

Click to collapse



I have absolutely not say that. I just gave you of firmwares examples that are available (Lumia Denim is being deployed on a limited number Lumia, for the moment). But you will also receive Lumia Denim timely, also subsequent updates.


----------



## drgnkdz (Dec 22, 2014)

anaheiim said:


> I have absolutely not say that. I just gave you of firmwares examples that are available (Lumia Denim is being deployed on a limited number Lumia, for the moment). But you will also receive Lumia Denim timely, also subsequent updates.

Click to collapse



Sorry i misunderstood what u saying
I hav one more question
Can i change back to original firmware


----------



## DilanChd (Dec 22, 2014)

drgnkdz said:


> Sorry i misunderstood what u saying
> I hav one more question
> Can i change back to original firmware

Click to collapse



For what product code (what country)?


----------



## drgnkdz (Dec 23, 2014)

anaheiim said:


> For what product code (what country)?

Click to collapse



059V2T4 Var th cv black
Thailand


----------



## beka909 (Dec 23, 2014)

0x00030007: The boot loaders in FFU file are not signed for this device. RKH of device: 7C81AABA97E4904DB782605A6C74A59480361E5A363337B2EF5B8F925763110B. RKH of FFU image: F771E62AF89994064F77CD3BC16829503BDF9A3D506D3FACECAEF3F808C868FD

Exception:
Nokia.CareSuite.PlugIns.MurzimRecovery.RecoveryDialog.MurzimProgrammingException: 0x00030007: The boot loaders in FFU file are not signed for this device. RKH of device: 7C81AABA97E4904DB782605A6C74A59480361E5A363337B2EF5B8F925763110B. RKH of FFU image: F771E62AF89994064F77CD3BC16829503BDF9A3D506D3FACECAEF3F808C868FD

   at Nokia.CareSuite.PlugIns.MurzimRecovery.RecoveryDialog.RecoveryDialogModel.Flash()
   at Nokia.CareSuite.PlugIns.MurzimRecovery.RecoveryDialog.RecoveryDialogModel.<HandleDownloadVariantPackageCompleted>b__c(Object state)


how to solve problem ?  
flashing lumia 520 rm-915 to rm-914

or how to get normal version of rom without att branding ?


----------



## DilanChd (Dec 25, 2014)

Hi @beka909,

You can not flash the RM-914 on RM-915, currently.
Try another product code RM-915, but I think that you will get the same error because you have NAM US AT&T (hard to flash).


----------



## eMACHO (Dec 26, 2014)

*Cricket Wireless Lumia 1320 and 630*

I am looking to downgrade from Cyan update to Black update on my Lumia 1320 (RM-995 059V7W1) and Lumia 630 (RM-977 059V713)  

If anyone has product codes for the Nokia data package manager that would allow downloads of these files or even some download links it would be appreciated.

Thank you


----------



## beka909 (Dec 26, 2014)

:angel:





anaheiim said:


> Hi @beka909,
> 
> You can not flash the RM-914 on RM-915, currently.
> Try another product code RM-915, but I think that you will get the same error because you have NAM US AT&T (hard to flash).

Click to collapse



if I downgrade the smartphone will it work on old ROMS ? 
I also have lumia 925 flashed with the same region (from att to my region)  several months ago 
so since then something was changed ? !


----------



## expeacer (Dec 26, 2014)

*Lumia 530*

Hy!
I followed instructions, but after I open the product in the Product Support Tool (RM-1017), and I click Programming - Recovery, I got only an empty list...

What can I do?

Thanks a lot!


----------



## DilanChd (Dec 27, 2014)

eMACHO said:


> I am looking to downgrade from Cyan update to Black update on my Lumia 1320 (RM-995 059V7W1) and Lumia 630 (RM-977 059V713)
> 
> If anyone has product codes for the Nokia data package manager that would allow downloads of these files or even some download links it would be appreciated.
> 
> Thank you

Click to collapse



Hi,

For the Lumia 630, you can not because the minimum version for this device is Lumia Cyan. You can still dowgrader at 01061.00062.14216.48014 (for your product code).
For the Lumia 1320 you can downgrade to Lumia Black (3056.40200.1418.0011 for your product code).

To download the ROMs, look here, type the product code there and download versions I have told you.


----------



## DilanChd (Dec 27, 2014)

beka909 said:


> :angel:
> 
> if I downgrade the smartphone will it work on old ROMS ?
> I also have lumia 925 flashed with the same region (from att to my region)  several months ago
> so since then something was changed ? !

Click to collapse



Hi,

It will work and certainly you will not get FFU error if you use the same product code but on lower version.


----------



## DilanChd (Dec 27, 2014)

expeacer said:


> Hy!
> I followed instructions, but after I open the product in the Product Support Tool (RM-1017), and I click Programming - Recovery, I got only an empty list...
> 
> What can I do?
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi,

You are stay in mode "No connection", and you have not yet connect your device?
Please, take a screenshot of PST.


----------



## beka909 (Dec 27, 2014)

anaheiim said:


> Hi,
> 
> It will work and certainly you will not get FFU error if you use the same product code but on lower version.

Click to collapse



now my FW is Cyan update and can you tell me which cersion of rom can i download and flash with att and then flash it to another RM ?
e.i. I want to know which FW wont tell FFU error

and i was trying with no connection mode with disconnected device

And where to find old FW ?


----------



## mangojain (Dec 27, 2014)

*059t0p0 rm-892 var imea in cv black*



josephschizo said:


> my wifi and Bluetooth not turning on after flashing...any way to correct that???

Click to collapse



Which ROM did you use? I was able to locate this version after a long search - 059T0P0 RM-892 VAR IMEA IN CV BLACK


----------



## expeacer (Dec 27, 2014)

anaheiim said:


> Hi,
> 
> You are stay in mode "No connection", and you have not yet connect your device?
> Please, take a screenshot of PST.

Click to collapse



Sure, I didn't connected anything.

Sreenshot here!

Thanks for your help!


----------



## mrpovilas (Dec 28, 2014)

Hello, i try to flash, NFC find rom, but then i press down vol + power button nothing changes, it say that device dont have connection and all the time like that.


----------



## AngelTonson (Dec 28, 2014)

Hi, 

I have RM-876 Unicom Black version of Lumia 1020. Can I unbrand it to RM 875 or RM 877 ? (as unbranding option is not available for RM-876)


----------



## reanorio (Dec 29, 2014)

Thanks for all of this :good:


----------



## ck32 (Dec 29, 2014)

I will receive soon a Lumia 635 from ATT. I read in this forum  that it will be very difficult (or impossible) to put another unbranded firmware. 
So I have to use the ATT firmware. I plane to unlock it online, but wonder if  I can use this phone on the French network (Free)  ?


----------



## EddyThe1x (Dec 29, 2014)

This worked perfectly for me I put on my Nokia Lumia 520 Windows Phone 8.1 Denim and it runs pretty smoothly


----------



## marcelodub (Dec 30, 2014)

ck32 said:


> I will receive soon a Lumia 635 from ATT. I read in this forum  that it will be very difficult (or impossible) to put another unbranded firmware.
> So I have to use the ATT firmware. I plane to unlock it online, but wonder if  I can use this phone on the French network (Free)  ?

Click to collapse



How does the online release ?????


----------



## ck32 (Dec 30, 2014)

marcelodub said:


> How does the online release ?????

Click to collapse



You find an internet site which sells unlocking code, you give them your imei and have to pay with paypal or credit card, and wait. Fews days or weeks after, they give you this unlocking code ! Ebay is your friend. I have bought fews months ago an unlocking code for my L520 for few $.

But as for the L520 I was able to flash another firmware easily, There was no specific firmware for ATT, I don't think it would be the same for this L635. ATT has now a specific firmware, thats what i understood ? Maybe I am wrong ?


----------



## Dave TheWorker (Dec 30, 2014)

*Amazing tute!*

Thanks for sharing man im going to do this on my Girls phone Right now!


----------



## Kostraman (Dec 31, 2014)

*Lumia 735 Unbranding*

Happy new year... 

Please can someone help me? Just received a brand new Lumia 735 from a spanish carrier (with 8.1 but limited screen dims, sounds , Cortana not available... ), just found the Product Code that better fits to me, the French CV 059W5M0, but once downloaded, Nokia Care Suite confirms that there's not support to my device... Product Not Supported appears... Tried to restore thru Lumia Software Recovery Tool 5.0.0.  but no way to solve this....

Is there an alternate way to do it? Last version of Nokia Care Suite also installed... 

Thank you...


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 31, 2014)

*Lumia 1020 proto type*

Hi anaheiim, very much thanks to your detail post.

 I have a earlier version of Lumia 1020, it is a proto type, the system info showed " Nokia id 300" instead of RM-87x.  it is running WP8.0 and can't upgrade to WP8.1

I am in Canada so I tried with the RM-877 rom (both ATT and Rogers and Global) but none of them worked. 

The Rogers and Global failed with " Message sent failed" and the ATT firmware failed with "Platform ID check fails. Reason(s): The FFU file is not meant for this product. The platform ID of image does not match with platform ID of the device."

any idea how to flash this one? thanks for the help.


----------



## seppk (Dec 31, 2014)

*Nokia E7-00*

Hi,

thank you for the tutorial. I now try to flash my Nokia E7-00. But I get this message:


```
Firmware: Flashing file 'C:\ProgramData\Nokia\Packages\Products\RM-626\RM-626_M004.23.emmc.fpsx' is not found.
Exception:
System.Runtime.InteropServices.COMException (0x84210010): Firmware: Flashing file 'C:\ProgramData\Nokia\Packages\Products\RM-626\RM-626_M004.23.emmc.fpsx' is not found.
   bei Nokia.ProductApi.Firmware.IFirmwareUpdate7.GetListOfFlashFiles()
   bei Nokia.CareSuite.PlugIns.PapiRecovery.RecoveryDialog.RecoveryDialogModel.Flash()
   bei Nokia.CareSuite.PlugIns.PapiRecovery.RecoveryDialog.RecoveryDialogModel.<>c__DisplayClassa.<HandleDownloadVariantPackageCompleted>b__8(Object state)
```

see also:  abload.de/img/recoverykbsp6.jpg


----------



## ravenchaser210 (Jan 2, 2015)

*Nokia Lumia 635 *

Tried flashing RM975 VAR NAM US AT&T Nokia Lumia 635 to RM-975 VAR NAM US T-MOBILE SL, and got a FFU error. 
Like everyone said, it doesn't work. I am sad :crying::crying::crying:


----------



## Genebaby (Jan 3, 2015)

*Lumia 530 on T-Mobile didn't unbrand*

Hi, 
I bought a 530 while in the US for my daughter and now that I'm back home I"m trying to unbrand it to standard software.

I followed the steps and everything worked fine except the software downloaded another T-Mobile firmware.  I suspected this as the file had "US T-Mobile" in the name, but I let it flash anyhow.

This phones Product Type is 1018, is that the problem?

Can I safely flash a 1017 firmware and have unbranded firmware?

Thanks

Vic


----------



## flyjazz (Jan 3, 2015)

Genebaby said:


> Hi,
> I bought a 530 while in the US for my daughter and now that I'm back home I"m trying to unbrand it to standard software.
> 
> I followed the steps and everything worked fine except the software downloaded another T-Mobile firmware.  I suspected this as the file had "US T-Mobile" in the name, but I let it flash anyhow.
> ...

Click to collapse



You can never flash another product code's firmware. I did a google search and came up with this for you:
http://www.nokioteca.net/home/forum/index.php/topic/245802-product-codes-nokia-lumia-530-rm-1018/
I'm going to recommend you flash this one: 059W579: RM-1018 VAR APAC AU CV . It's the Australia country variant,otherwise known as de-branded or SIM-Free type firmware. Use the preceding information in Nokia Care Suite to download the firmware and give it a try. See first post of this thread and make sure the phone has been SIM unlocked first.

---------- Post added at 20:44 ---------- Previous post was at 20:39 ----------




ravenchaser210 said:


> *Nokia Lumia 635 *
> 
> Tried flashing RM975 VAR NAM US AT&T Nokia Lumia 635 to RM-975 VAR NAM US T-MOBILE SL, and got a FFU error.
> Like everyone said, it doesn't work. I am sad :crying::crying::crying:

Click to collapse



I've read that the AT&T version is extremely difficult to flash to other firmware.  Have a look around this Windows Phone xda forum and you'll likely see other stories like yours. Remember to SIM unlock the phone first if you find out it can be successfully flashed to different firmware.


----------



## Genebaby (Jan 3, 2015)

Thanks for that.

The phone is still locked to T-Mobile, so that's a problem?

Reading up on locked phones I was hoping to unbrand it and set it up with it's new 32gb sd card while I weight up my unlocking options.


----------



## Genebaby (Jan 4, 2015)

I've got Firmware 059W579: RM-1018 VAR APAC AU CV downloaded and ready to go, but this phone is still sim locked to T-Mobile.  Should I not flash it?


----------



## flyjazz (Jan 4, 2015)

Genebaby said:


> I've got Firmware 059W579: RM-1018 VAR APAC AU CV downloaded and ready to go, but this phone is still sim locked to T-Mobile.  Should I not flash it?

Click to collapse



You could try,however it may or may not work. Make sure you remove the SIM/SD cards and fully charge the phone before flashing. From what I remember,the problem with flashing another firmware is that you cannot use a SIM unlock code in the new firmware. You would have to flash back the original T-Mobile firmware in order to input the unlock code as the code will only work in the original T-Mobile firmware. That is why when you acquire an unlock code you are asked what your IMEI is and what network the phone locked to. A special note:If you want to download another RM-1018,you must move your current firmware file to another folder as you will over-write the original and make a bit of a mess.


----------



## kevdodds86 (Jan 5, 2015)

shame the lumia 635 aint supported


----------



## Genebaby (Jan 5, 2015)

flyjazz said:


> You could try,however it may or may not work. Make sure you remove the SIM/SD cards and fully charge the phone before flashing. From what I remember,the problem with flashing another firmware is that you cannot use a SIM unlock code in the new firmware. You would have to flash back the original T-Mobile firmware in order to input the unlock code as the code will only work in the original T-Mobile firmware. That is why when you acquire an unlock code you are asked what your IMEI is and what network the phone locked to. A special note:If you want to download another RM-1018,you must move your current firmware file to another folder as you will over-write the original and make a bit of a mess.

Click to collapse



Ok, I think I won't risk it and will just wait until/if I get it unlocked.

I don't want to have to go back to T-mobile FW one day just to unlock, I'd like to flash it to unbranded and let my daughter use it and install apps etc.  

It seems so expensive to unlock this phone from T-mobile.


----------



## ceesheim (Jan 6, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Hi anaheiim, very much thanks to your detail post.
> 
> I have a earlier version of Lumia 1020, it is a proto type, the system info showed " Nokia id 300" instead of RM-87x.  it is running WP8.0 and can't upgrade to WP8.1
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




actually no help for you , as you say its an proto type , they are never supported.
try to give it back from where you got it or when its an Engineering phone maybe a dev here wants to buy it 
does it say something like "not for resale" on boot screen ?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

ceesheim said:


> actually no help for you , as you say its an proto type , they are never supported.
> try to give it back from where you got it or when its an Engineering phone maybe a dev here wants to buy it
> does it say something like "not for resale" on boot screen ?

Click to collapse



Thanks for the reply. Yes it does mention "not for resale" on boot screen. This is my first windows phone and it performs well enough, would be perfect if it could be upgraded. Is there any other method or tool that I could use or learn? 

Thanks for all the information here, it is very helpful.


----------



## archangel25 (Jan 6, 2015)

*Unbrand Lumia 1520 (US AT&T 16 GB Yellow Version)*

Hi
Thanks for a great tutorial. I have gone through most of the pages in the thread and learnt that US AT&T Lumia 1520 (RM-940) cannot be flashed with other platform images (RM-937, RM-939). I have tried one RM-938 image but even that did not work. So is there a way to unbrand RM-940 16GB version
Some details
My Device - 059T5Z0 RM-940 VAR NAM US ATT SL YELLOW
FW I tried to flash but got FFU error

059V2X2 RM-937 VAR EURO FI CV YELLOW
059V6X1	VAR LTA 7R CV YELLOW

I already have a Sim Unlocked 1520 and switched to T-Mobile. Has anyone unbranded the 16GB Lumia 1520 from AT&T.


----------



## Genebaby (Jan 7, 2015)

Ok, I decided that I'll keep this phone like an Ipod Touch so I flashed the AU firmware but it's an older version that the T-Mobile one I flashed first, as I noticed that one had Cortana, so I'm must flashing it back to that one now.

I did try the sim in it with the AU firmware and it asked for a code, so that probably would have worked, but due to the cost it's better to just run this as a wifi device and get her a better phone when it's time to get a service for her.

Thanks for your help everyone, this is a great thread for updating your Windows phone, I learned a few things.


----------



## Genebaby (Jan 7, 2015)

Something else I learned, Cortana is dependent on the language and region settings, so I'll be using the AU firmware now that I know that.


----------



## fiberterminal (Jan 7, 2015)

kaplah said:


> Have you had any luck in getting your phone off of the AT&T rom?  I have the same setup.

Click to collapse



Zero luck. Sorry.


----------



## flyjazz (Jan 8, 2015)

Genebaby said:


> Something else I learned, Cortana is dependent on the language and region settings, so I'll be using the AU firmware now that I know that.

Click to collapse



You are correct,change the language setting to  English US or UK and Cortana should work. In respect to how current your firmware is,go to settings and check Software Update and Extras+Info. Check which version of firmware you're running,it's likely Cyan or the latest Denim version.


----------



## Genebaby (Jan 8, 2015)

It's running Cyan.  I didn't know about the versions there.  She may have had Cortana available while in the US but I selected Australian English of course and that means no Cortana.

It was only that I quickly set up the first T-Mobile firmware that I saw Cortana as I accepted all the US defaults.


----------



## chiques (Jan 8, 2015)

*Nokia Lumia 1020 White (RM-877)*

Can you please recommend a flash file for my Lumia that will remove as much AT&T control as possible?

Currently my phone shows this:

The product code is :  059T013

Firmware revision number: 3051.50009.1425-2001


----------



## Enry_61 (Jan 9, 2015)

*Help !*

OK I have a little problem when I arrive at the point "Flash the product code" ! :crying:
When I click on "open product"  I can't find the "RM-1045" that is product type of my Lumia 930. I already have downloaded with the "data package manager"  the right rom that I want flash (059W0X5). What is going on ? What I mistaken ? 

Can somebody help me ? Thanks


----------



## ericsonalo04 (Jan 10, 2015)

*help*

hi i want to flash my dead lumia520, but i got this error, i use windows xp machine, can someone help me?


----------



## snickler (Jan 10, 2015)

ericsonalo04 said:


> hi i want to flash my dead lumia520, but i got this error, i use windows xp machine, can someone help me?

Click to collapse



I would use a newer OS than XP for this.


----------



## Enry_61 (Jan 10, 2015)

*Help, I can't flash !*

OK, now or I'm very stupid (probably ) or I'm very unlucky ! I'm stuck at the point where you have to attach the USB and hold down power button and volume down and quickly press "retry" on the program. I have done hundreds of attempts but never start the process and the phone starts normally  !  I also tried the method of attach the USB without pressing power button and volume down but I did not get any result !  Please HELP !!! What I have to do ?!? 
Thank you


----------



## DilanChd (Jan 11, 2015)

Hi all,



drgnkdz said:


> 059V2T4 Var th cv black
> Thailand

Click to collapse



See on mrcrab.net.

-------



expeacer said:


> Sure, I didn't connected anything.
> 
> Sreenshot here!
> 
> Thanks for your help!

Click to collapse



What product code you've downloaded?

-------



mrpovilas said:


> Hello, i try to flash, NFC find rom, but then i press down vol + power button nothing changes, it say that device dont have connection and all the time like that.

Click to collapse



"NFC find ROM"??
What is your current product code?

-------



AngelTonson said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have RM-876 Unicom Black version of Lumia 1020. Can I unbrand it to RM 875 or RM 877 ? (as unbranding option is not available for RM-876)

Click to collapse



No, you can't flash an product code of RM-875 and RM-877 on your RM-876.

-------



ck32 said:


> I will receive soon a Lumia 635 from ATT. I read in this forum  that it will be very difficult (or impossible) to put another unbranded firmware.
> So I have to use the ATT firmware. I plane to unlock it online, but wonder if  I can use this phone on the French network (Free)  ?

Click to collapse



In *Settings* hub > *extra+info* > what is the value of *Manufacturer Name* line?


----------



## DilanChd (Jan 11, 2015)

Hi all,



Kostraman said:


> Happy new year...
> 
> Please can someone help me? Just received a brand new Lumia 735 from a spanish carrier (with 8.1 but limited screen dims, sounds , Cortana not available... ), just found the Product Code that better fits to me, the French CV 059W5M0, but once downloaded, Nokia Care Suite confirms that there's not support to my device... Product Not Supported appears... Tried to restore thru Lumia Software Recovery Tool 5.0.0.  but no way to solve this....
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Happy new year to you too.

Type RM-1038 in the filter box 




-------



archangel25 said:


> Hi
> Thanks for a great tutorial. I have gone through most of the pages in the thread and learnt that US AT&T Lumia 1520 (RM-940) cannot be flashed with other platform images (RM-937, RM-939). I have tried one RM-938 image but even that did not work. So is there a way to unbrand RM-940 16GB version
> Some details
> My Device - 059T5Z0 RM-940 VAR NAM US ATT SL YELLOW
> ...

Click to collapse



Currently, non, you can't unbrand from a AT&T variant.

--------



chiques said:


> Can you please recommend a flash file for my Lumia that will remove as much AT&T control as possible?
> 
> Currently my phone shows this:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Same response: currently, non, you can't unbrand from a AT&T variant.

-------



Enry_61 said:


> OK I have a little problem when I arrive at the point "Flash the product code" ! :crying:
> When I click on "open product"  I can't find the "RM-1045" that is product type of my Lumia 930. I already have downloaded with the "data package manager"  the right rom that I want flash (059W0X5). What is going on ? What I mistaken ?
> 
> Can somebody help me ? Thanks

Click to collapse




Enry_61 said:


> OK, now or I'm very stupid (probably ) or I'm very unlucky ! I'm stuck at the point where you have to attach the USB and hold down power button and volume down and quickly press "retry" on the program. I have done hundreds of attempts but never start the process and the phone starts normally  !  I also tried the method of attach the USB without pressing power button and volume down but I did not get any result !  Please HELP !!! What I have to do ?!?
> Thank you

Click to collapse



This means that for your first "problem" this is resolved? In addition, you managed to find RM-1045?
Currently, what is the product code that is installed on your device? Check this by going to the *Settings* hub > *extra+info* > what is the value of *Manufacturer Name* line?


----------



## flyjazz (Jan 11, 2015)

Enry_61 said:


> OK, now or I'm very stupid (probably ) or I'm very unlucky ! I'm stuck at the point where you have to attach the USB and hold down power button and volume down and quickly press "retry" on the program. I have done hundreds of attempts but never start the process and the phone starts normally  !  I also tried the method of attach the USB without pressing power button and volume down but I did not get any result !  Please HELP !!! What I have to do ?!?
> Thank you

Click to collapse



I use the method without buttons. Plug the cable into computer,when you feel the phone vibrate(hold it in one hand) immediately hit the retry button using your other hand.


----------



## Enry_61 (Jan 11, 2015)

*For Anaheiim*

Anaheiim, thanks, the first problem was resolved unistalling everything  and restarting all the process from scratch ! I discovered that I had an older version of NCS !
So now I have the correct product code for my RM-1045 (059W0X5) and I have already downloaded it.

Now the problem for me is that I'm stuck when I'm trying tho flash the phone when you have to attach the cable to the USB and you have to press volume down + power button and push "retry"... I have done lots of attempts but my phone continue to restart normally and the program doesn't start to flash the phone and came back to the "retry" window. In an another post somebody give me the advice to try to change the USB port... tomorrow morning I'll try the others USB on my laptop and if it doesn't works I'll try to install everything  on my Surface 2 RT and try there.
Do you have other suggestions ? There is another way to do the "retry" process ?

Thanks :good:

---------- Post added at 03:00 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:54 AM ----------




flyjazz said:


> I use the method without buttons. Plug the cable into computer,when you feel the phone vibrate(hold it in one hand) immediately hit the retry button using your other hand.

Click to collapse



I already tried that method lots of time but didn't works for me !  

I was suggested to try to change USB port ! Tomorrow I'm going to try the others USB on my laptop or I'll install everything on my Surface 2 RT and try there. I hope to be more lucky ! :good:

Thanks


----------



## DilanChd (Jan 11, 2015)

Enry_61 said:


> Anaheiim, thanks, the first problem was resolved unistalling everything  and restarting all the process from scratch ! I discovered that I had an older version of NCS !
> So now I have the correct product code for my RM-1045 (059W0X5) and I have already downloaded it.
> 
> Now the problem for me is that I'm stuck when I'm trying tho flash the phone when you have to attach the cable to the USB and you have to press volume down + power button and push "retry"... I have done lots of attempts but my phone continue to restart normally and the program doesn't start to flash the phone and came back to the "retry" window. In an another post somebody give me the advice to try to change the USB port... tomorrow morning I'll try the others USB on my laptop and if it doesn't works I'll try to install everything  on my Surface 2 RT and try there.
> Do you have other suggestions ? There is another way to do the "retry" process ?

Click to collapse



Hi,

I know all that 
I just wanted to know what was the ROM that is *currently* installed in your phone. You have no operator logo when you start your phone?


----------



## ericsonalo04 (Jan 11, 2015)

*question*

what are the available windows phone flashing program that works on win xp? cause this one dont work on win xp.. does phoenix support rm-914 flashing?


----------



## Enry_61 (Jan 11, 2015)

*Unlocked phone*



flyjazz said:


> I use the method without buttons. Plug the cable into computer,when you feel the phone vibrate(hold it in one hand) immediately hit the retry button using your other hand.

Click to collapse





anaheiim said:


> Hi,
> 
> I know all that
> I just wanted to know what was the ROM that is *currently* installed in your phone. You have no operator logo when you start your phone?

Click to collapse



Anaheiim, my phone came from HK unlocked and here in Canada I use it with Bell Operator ! When it starts there is not operator logo, just a windows blue symbol. Now I have: RM-1045_1011,  000-FR, OS 8.1014219.341, firmware 02061.00066.14353.31004.

Lather in the afternoon I'll try to flash it again. I will let you know... :good:


----------



## Enry_61 (Jan 12, 2015)

*No so good !*

OK I have tried all my USB but it didn't works ! Probably is because my laptop has all USB 3 !
So, I have to wait for the official release ! :crying::crying::crying:


----------



## DilanChd (Jan 12, 2015)

Enry_61 said:


> OK I have tried all my USB but it didn't works ! Probably is because my laptop has all USB 3 !
> So, I have to wait for the official release ! :crying::crying::crying:

Click to collapse



Yes, don't make on USB 3.0 port. Make on USB 2.0 port only.


----------



## aquavitoe (Jan 12, 2015)

*Thanx for your contribution*

Thanx for your contribution buddy. I need a custom ROM for Lumia 1320 with all apps (music, here drive, radio etc) and home screen in landscape mode, as i intend to install it in my car permanently. can you help me out in this matter
Regards
Amrit


anaheiim said:


> TUTORIAL
> UNBRAND (FLASH) LUMIA DEVICES
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## bondan4 (Jan 13, 2015)

Thanx for Mr.Marseille
I have great flashing Lumia 1320:highfive:
thanks u tutor :laugh:


----------



## noob7638 (Jan 13, 2015)

*Problem following tutorial steps*

I'm at this step right now : "Connect the USB end into the USB port of your PC. Turn off your WP8 Nokia Lumia. Connect the other USB end to the USB port of your WP8 Nokia Lumia. Press both the Power button and the Volume Down button. Once a vibration felt, click on Retry in Recovery window."

The problem is that, after I turn off my phone, it turns on automatically as soon as I connect the phone to my PC, so I'm unable to follow the steps. Can anyone help?


----------



## DilanChd (Jan 13, 2015)

noob7638 said:


> I'm at this step right now : "Connect the USB end into the USB port of your PC. Turn off your WP8 Nokia Lumia. Connect the other USB end to the USB port of your WP8 Nokia Lumia. Press both the Power button and the Volume Down button. Once a vibration felt, click on Retry in Recovery window."
> 
> The problem is that, after I turn off my phone, it turns on automatically as soon as I connect the phone to my PC, so I'm unable to follow the steps. Can anyone help?

Click to collapse



Hi,

Your current ROM is a branded or not? Is it that there is an operator logo that appears?


----------



## pawlakpl (Jan 13, 2015)

Some RM-1017 PC:



        059W450   -   EURO DE O2
059W463   -   EURO FR SFR SL
059W465   -   EURO PL TMO
059W486   -   EURO HU TELEKOM SL
059W488   -   EURO DE VF
059W489   -   EURO RO TELEKOM
059W492   -   EURO FR CV
059W4H2   -   EURO MK TMO SL
059W501   -   EURO 8C CV
059W528   -   EURO CH SUNRISE SL
059W596   -   EURO HR VIPNET SL
059W597   -   EURO HU TELENOR SL
059W598   -   EURO PT ZON SL
059W5B3   -   EURO GB TESCO MOBILE SL
059W5B9   -   EURO IE O2 SL
059W5C0   -   EURO IE H3G SL
059W5C1   -   EURO IE METEOR SL
059W5D1   -   EURO PL POLKOMTEL
059W5D4   -   EURO GB O2 SL
059W5G4   -   EURO RO VF SL
059W5G5   -   EURO GB H3G
059W5N6   -   Play Mobile PL-Poland Default
059W310   -   EURO GB CV
059W3M6   -   EURO 3V CV
059W3P8   -   EURO ES MOVISTAR
059W3V4   -   EURO NL CV
059W423   -   EURO BE CV
059W4H8   -   EURO DE TELEKOM
059W4W0   -   EURO SK ORANGE
059W4Q7   -   EURO 7F CV
059W3M6   -   EURO FI CV
059W4V8   -   EURO FR ORANGE SL
059W449   -   EURO PT TMN SL
059W4J4   -   EURO DE CV
059W379   -   EURO IT CV
059W449   -   EURO PT TMN SL
059W463   -   EURO FR SFR SL
059W464   -   EURO GR COSMOTE
059W465   -   EURO PL TMO
059W488   -   EURO DE VF
059W489   -   EURO RO COSMOTE
059W492   -   EURO FR CV
059W4H8   -   EURO DE TELEKOM
059W4J4   -   EURO DE CV
059W4J8   -   EURO NL TMO
059W4R2   -   EURO PT VF SL
059W4V8   -   EURO FR ORANGE SL
059W4W0   -   EURO SK ORANGE
059W527   -   EURO TR CV
059W552   -   EURO ES CV
059W555   -   EURO IT WIND
059W560   -   EURO FR BOUYGUES
059W561   -   EURO AT A1 TELEKOM
059W589   -   EURO GR VF
059W591   -   EURO GB VF SL
059W592   -   EURO CH SWISSCOM SL
059W593   -   EURO 9T CV
059W595   -   EURO IT VODAFONE
059W5B8   -   EURO PL ORANGE
059W5C2   -   EURO IT TIM
059W5C4   -   Everything Everywhere GB-United Kingdom Default
059W5F4   -   Vodafone IE-Ireland Default
059W5F8   -   VAR EURO RO ORANGE SL
059W5F9   -   EURO HU VF SL
059W5G0   -   EURO CZ VF


----------



## noob7638 (Jan 14, 2015)

anaheiim said:


> Hi,
> 
> Your current ROM is a branded or not? Is it that there is an operator logo that appears?

Click to collapse



I believe it is unbranded. I don't see any logos when the phone boots up and the body doesn't have any logos either.


----------



## Agmourk (Jan 14, 2015)

Hi, 

I have a lumia 930 and I am trying to enter a new Scandinavian rom (059W0X8: RM-1045 VAR EURO 3V CV BR_ORA) but I can't find in the product support tool the device's code (rm-1045). I have the latest version of the nokia care and also my 930 is ubranded from UK. After I download the rom, I try to find my device from the  "open product" menu but I can't find it. Can you help me?


----------



## Enry_61 (Jan 14, 2015)

*Done !!!*

OK,  yesterday I resumed an old laptop with win 7, installed everything there and I manage to flash my 930 and now I'm on Denim !!! 

The only problem is that "Hey Cortana" don't works very well. Sometimes she doesn't wake up ! 

Someone has the same problem ? Any solution ? Thanks


----------



## DilanChd (Jan 14, 2015)

Agmourk said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a lumia 930 and I am trying to enter a new Scandinavian rom (059W0X8: RM-1045 VAR EURO 3V CV BR_ORA) but I can't find in the product support tool the device's code (rm-1045). I have the latest version of the nokia care and also my 930 is ubranded from UK. After I download the rom, I try to find my device from the  "open product" menu but I can't find it. Can you help me?

Click to collapse



Hi,

Your version of NCS is 5.4.119.1432?


----------



## Agmourk (Jan 14, 2015)

anaheiim said:


> Hi,
> 
> Your version of NCS is 5.4.119.1432 (the the sreenshot #1)?

Click to collapse



Not even close.


----------



## DilanChd (Jan 14, 2015)

Agmourk said:


> Not even close.

Click to collapse



So you do not have the latest version of Nokia Care Suite available.
Look at post #1 in the "PREREQUISITES" part for download the latest version.


----------



## anuradha96 (Jan 14, 2015)

How to find my product code? I want to flash a rom suitable for Sri Lanka (LK)


----------



## DilanChd (Jan 14, 2015)

anuradha96 said:


> How to find my product code? I want to flash a rom suitable for Sri Lanka (LK)

Click to collapse



Hi,

Product code for Sri Lanka is *059S1Q8 RM-885 VAR LK CV BLACK*.
For download this product code on Data Package Manager:
- Product type: *RM-885*
- Product code: *059S1Q8*


----------



## GEO147 (Jan 14, 2015)

I am unable to connect to the Nokia Care Servers, it just hangs on my PC at this point when I click file/work online/ok

Data Package Manager finally opens, and in the top left of the window it, click on "File", and on "Work Online". A window called superimposed "Login to NOL" opens, make sure the "Login Group" box matches good to "Nokia Care servers", and click on "Ok". Wait a short time that the software authenticates to Nokia Care servers. In proceeding thus, there will be less of chance for that the authentication at Nokia Care servers fails / not succeed.


----------



## DilanChd (Jan 14, 2015)

GEO147 said:


> I am unable to connect to the Nokia Care Servers, it just hangs on my PC at this point when I click file/work online/ok
> 
> Data Package Manager finally opens, and in the top left of the window it, click on "File", and on "Work Online". A window called superimposed "Login to NOL" opens, make sure the "Login Group" box matches good to "Nokia Care servers", and click on "Ok". Wait a short time that the software authenticates to Nokia Care servers. In proceeding thus, there will be less of chance for that the authentication at Nokia Care servers fails / not succeed.

Click to collapse



Hi,

You have tried to log on first login window (instead of clicking on "Work Offline")?


----------



## GEO147 (Jan 14, 2015)

anaheiim said:


> Hi,
> 
> You have tried to log on first login window (instead of clicking on "Work Offline")?

Click to collapse



Hi anaheiim,

Thanks for responding so fast, yes just tried that and it is downloading the CV for Finland now (059W0X8: RM-1045 VAR EURO 3V CV BR_ORA)

Ok so this is the rom I have on my 930 (059W383: RM-1045 VAR EURO IE O2 BR_ORA SL). Its sys SL so looks like it is sim locked:

 1. Is it being sim locked a problem?
2. Will rom 059W0X8: RM-1045 VAR EURO 3V CV BR_ORA work ok for me? Cortana/Denim etc?
3. So I just follow on the rest of your tutorial?

After I flash rom and then do factory reset can I restore settings from backup then download Denim?


----------



## DilanChd (Jan 14, 2015)

GEO147 said:


> 1. Is it being sim locked a problem?
> 2. Will rom 059W0X8: RM-1045 VAR EURO 3V CV BR_ORA work ok for me? Cortana/Denim etc?
> 3. So I just follow on the rest of your tutorial?
> 
> After I flash rom and then do factory reset can I restore settings from backup then download Denim?

Click to collapse



1. Not problem.
2. Yes, works. For Cortana, this depend of the OS version, because recently each OS update brought supports for multiple languages. For Lumia Denim, you get it.
3. Yes.

Yes, you can make this.


----------



## GEO147 (Jan 14, 2015)

GEO147 said:


> Hi anaheiim,
> 
> Thanks for responding so fast, yes just tried that and it is downloading the CV for Finland now (059W0X8: RM-1045 VAR EURO 3V CV BR_ORA)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you very much for your help. I have donated a small amount which is the least I can do.


----------



## anuradha96 (Jan 15, 2015)

anaheiim said:


> Hi,
> 
> Product code for Sri Lanka is *059S1Q8 RM-885 VAR LK CV BLACK*.
> For download this product code on Data Package Manager:
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey thank you ?
But what is this CV is for ? Can i change the Black in to Cyan..because my phone colour is Cyan


----------



## DilanChd (Jan 15, 2015)

anuradha96 said:


> Hey thank you
> But what is this CV is for ? Can i change the Black in to Cyan..because my phone colour is Cyan

Click to collapse



Hi,

CV = Country Variant = Unbranded product code, this is explain in the post #2 
The color does not matter: you can pretty much flash a product code red on your green device, for example. Also ROM is identical. But if you want: *059S1S1 RM-885 VAR LK CV CYAN*


----------



## anuradha96 (Jan 15, 2015)

anaheiim said:


> Hi,
> 
> CV = Country Variant = Unbranded product code, this is explain in the post #2
> The color does not matter: you can pretty much flash a product code red on your green device, for example. Also ROM is identical. But if you want: *059S1S1 RM-885 VAR LK CV CYAN*

Click to collapse




Hey can i downloade from this http://www.mrcrab.net/Nokia-Product-Code.html?ProductCode=059S1S1 and flash it ? Where should i put those files ?


----------



## DilanChd (Jan 15, 2015)

anuradha96 said:


> Hey can i downloade from this http://www.mrcrab.net/Nokia-Product-Code.html?ProductCode=059S1S1 and flash it ? Where should i put those files ?

Click to collapse



Yes, you can dowgrade with this. Place in "*C:\ProgramData\Nokia\Packages\Products\rm-885*".


----------



## anuradha96 (Jan 15, 2015)

anaheiim said:


> Hi,
> 
> CV = Country Variant = Unbranded product code, this is explain in the post #2
> The color does not matter: you can pretty much flash a product code red on your green device, for example. Also ROM is identical. But if you want: *059S1S1 RM-885 VAR LK CV CYAN*

Click to collapse





anaheiim said:


> Yes, you can dowgrade with this. Place in "*C:\ProgramData\Nokia\Packages\Products\rm-885*".

Click to collapse



Thank you   should i download all the fils ?


----------



## DilanChd (Jan 15, 2015)

anuradha96 said:


> Thank you   should i download all the fils ?

Click to collapse



What version do you want?
- 1030.6409.1311.0001
- 3046.0000.1334.0001
- 3056.40000.1349.2001
- 3058.50000.1425.0001


----------



## anuradha96 (Jan 15, 2015)

anaheiim said:


> Hi,
> 
> CV = Country Variant = Unbranded product code, this is explain in the post #2
> The color does not matter: you can pretty much flash a product code red on your green device, for example. Also ROM is identical. But if you want: *059S1S1 RM-885 VAR LK CV CYAN*

Click to collapse





anaheiim said:


> What version do you want?
> - 1030.6409.1311.0001
> - 3046.0000.1334.0001
> - 3056.40000.1349.2001
> - 3058.50000.1425.0001

Click to collapse



I need last one.  
After downloading shall i put all those file to one place ?


----------



## VlastaBlack (Jan 15, 2015)

*Nokia Lumia 930 product codes*

Hello, I am not able to find out Czech product codes for Lumia 930. I see in a list lot of Country Codes with numbers like 2A, 2C or 6A, but I cannot identify for which country these are meant to be. Could you please help me? I am looking for Czech CV and O2 product codes. Thank you very much in advance.


----------



## DilanChd (Jan 15, 2015)

anuradha96 said:


> I need last one.
> After downloading shall i put all those file to one place ?

Click to collapse



As I said you, you must move this files in "*C:\ProgramData\Nokia\Packages\Products\rm-885*" path.




VlastaBlack said:


> Hello, I am not able to find out Czech product codes for Lumia 930. I see in a list lot of Country Codes with numbers like 2A, 2C or 6A, but I cannot identify for which country these are meant to be. Could you please help me? I am looking for Czech CV and O2 product codes. Thank you very much in advance.

Click to collapse



Hi,

Now, some product codes integrate not a single variant (either CV or operator), but are multi-variant (CVs and or operators). The advantage is that it makes less available variants, so less development work. However, the system has been modified so that if a multi-variant product code is installed on the device, some parameters (such as the update parameter e.g) will be changed and this in function of the SIM card.

For example, if your device works with a multi-variant product code (say CV BE and BE Proximus) and your SIM card is that of Proximus, so some parameters will be changed to those of Proximus. And other integrated SIM card, other than Proximus, will result in the CV BE variant. Of course the scheme is a little different depending on the parameterization and integrated variants, but logic is the same.

Now, for you, I don't found CZ CV, even in multi-variant ROM (2A, 2C, etc). You also said O2, but of what country?


----------



## VlastaBlack (Jan 15, 2015)

anaheiim said:


> As I said you, you must move this files in "*C:\ProgramData\Nokia\Packages\Products\rm-885*" path.
> 
> 
> Hi,
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi thanks for reply. I understand what you are saying, but I would just need to know, which one is uploaded on the LM 930 sold in Czech rep. Also I am looking for the Czech O2 variant.

EDIT: I have checked the Update availability on Microsoft pages and I was mistaken, there is Czech CV and Czech Vodafone variant only. But anyway, I am not able to identify right product codes for those two, which must be there in the numbered codes like 2A, 2B, etc... . Same as the one I am having on the phone right now, which is Hungary CV - 000-HU.

EDIT 2:
Basically I am looking for image 000-CZ. Image for Vodafone would be my second choice, but I would prefer unbranded CV. The reason for that is that my 000-HU does not support LTE on O2 network (but on T-Mobile does). I tried to install 000-DE image, and LTE is working, but with the 000-CZ should be working as well.


----------



## anuradha96 (Jan 16, 2015)

Hey got a problem  I did everything as you said..but when i clicked the start button to flash it gives me signature error in .vpl file...what i have to do ?
.vpl file : http://nds2.fds-fire.nokia.com/fds_...A8_RM885_059S1S1_3058.50000.1425.0001_029.vpl
Edit: Solved it !! But now um getting a problem in .ffu file corrupted  i downloaded twice..but no luck


----------



## nonblk (Jan 16, 2015)

*rm-885 cv ro*

hello ! Does anyone know the product code for rm-885 cv ro? can not find it anywhere, thanks !


----------



## DilanChd (Jan 16, 2015)

nonblk said:


> hello ! Does anyone know the product code for rm-885 cv ro? can not find it anywhere, thanks !

Click to collapse



Hi,

I don't found RM-885 RO CV, but I have found RM-885 VAR RO ORANGE SL and RM-885 VAR RO VODAFONE and I can provide you this product code.
However, I have found RM-885 VAR AL BA BG CY CZ GR HR+ AV and, I think, that it would be interesting as you are testing.
- 059S7H1 RM-885 VAR AL BA BG CY CZ GR HR AV BLACK
- 059S8K0 RM-885 VAR AL BA BG CY CZ GR HR+ AV WHT
- 059S915 RM-885 VAR AL BA BG CY CZ GR HR+ AV YLW
(according with the color of your device, even if it does not matter)


----------



## DilanChd (Jan 16, 2015)

VlastaBlack said:


> Hi thanks for reply. I understand what you are saying, but I would just need to know, which one is uploaded on the LM 930 sold in Czech rep. Also I am looking for the Czech O2 variant.
> 
> EDIT: I have checked the Update availability on Microsoft pages and I was mistaken, there is Czech CV and Czech Vodafone variant only. But anyway, I am not able to identify right product codes for those two, which must be there in the numbered codes like 2A, 2B, etc... . Same as the one I am having on the phone right now, which is Hungary CV - 000-HU.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi,

As I tell you, I have not found CZ CV, even in multi-variants product code.
I have simply found CZ VODAFONE, and this in a multi-variants product code. This is the product code (according with the color of your device, even if it does not matter): 
- 059W1S3 RM-1045 VAR EURO 2C VF BLACK
- 059W1S5 RM-1045 VAR EURO 2C VF BR_ORA
- 059W1S4 RM-1045 VAR EURO 2C VF WHITE

In this multi-variants product code, there is VOD-GB, *VOD-CZ* and VOD-NL.


----------



## anuradha96 (Jan 17, 2015)

Hey can you give me a solution for this .ffu data corrupted problem :/ I tried downloading it twice..but still the error is coming thank you 
edit : downloaded for third time..still the .ffu data corrupted error appears !! plz give me  a solution


----------



## werdck (Jan 17, 2015)

Good to hear.


----------



## therock112 (Jan 18, 2015)

picked up a 930, hoping to use it with Fido in canada. still using my samsung ativ S. hoping Cortana would be a useful feature on 930.

can anyone confirm if the 4g or lte will work with an unbranded firmware of 930 on Rogers/Fido network.

i prefer 4g for the best battery life and network speed compromise, hoping to do the same with nokia 930.

thanks to Anaheim for sharing the know how on flashing alternative firmware onto the 930 !


----------



## therock112 (Jan 18, 2015)

anuradha96 said:


> Hey can you give me a solution for this .ffu data corrupted problem :/ I tried downloading it twice..but still the error is coming thank you
> edit : downloaded for third time..still the .ffu data corrupted error appears !! plz give me  a solution

Click to collapse



maybe your antivirus software could be interfering with the download? try and disable realtime scan and or disable your antivirus software fully (might require a reboot) and then try and attempt download again.

don't forget to enable antivirus after.

if that doesnt help, try another browser perhaps, sometimes emptying your browsers cache also helps.

good luck


----------



## anuradha96 (Jan 18, 2015)

therock112 said:


> maybe your antivirus software could be interfering with the download? try and disable realtime scan and or disable your antivirus software fully (might require a reboot) and then try and attempt download again.
> 
> don't forget to enable antivirus after.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



There's no antivirus programmes


----------



## DilanChd (Jan 18, 2015)

anuradha96 said:


> Hey can you give me a solution for this .ffu data corrupted problem :/ I tried downloading it twice..but still the error is coming thank you
> edit : downloaded for third time..still the .ffu data corrupted error appears !! plz give me  a solution

Click to collapse



Hi,

No need to re-post a message, because I've seen your previous message. Let me time 
I will upload to you the product code by tomorrow, be patient.

- - - - - - -



therock112 said:


> picked up a 930, hoping to use it with Fido in canada. still using my samsung ativ S. hoping Cortana would be a useful feature on 930.
> 
> can anyone confirm if the 4g or lte will work with an unbranded firmware of 930 on Rogers/Fido network.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi,

What is your product code currently?


----------



## Converted007 (Jan 19, 2015)

*Rebrand Vodafone DE 32GB Lumia 925 to BE phone.*

Im about to rebrand a Vodafone DE 32GB Black Lumia 925 to a BE (059T3D8 RM-892 VAR MVP EURO BE LU BLACK) phone.

Will the storage stay the same? I mean 32GB or will it get 16GB?

Thanks for explaining me


----------



## anuradha96 (Jan 19, 2015)

anaheiim said:


> Hi,
> 
> No need to re-post a message, because I've seen your previous message. Let me time
> I will upload to you the product code by tomorrow, be patient.

Click to collapse



Sory bro it's my fault ? And thank You a lot for uploading it ?


----------



## DilanChd (Jan 19, 2015)

Converted007 said:


> Im about to rebrand a Vodafone DE 32GB Black Lumia 925 to a BE (059T3D8 RM-892 VAR MVP EURO BE LU BLACK) phone.
> 
> Will the storage stay the same? I mean 32GB or will it get 16GB?
> 
> Thanks for explaining me

Click to collapse



Hi,

This is explained in post #2:


			
				anaheiim said:
			
		

> 16GB, 32GB, 64GB, etc ... = *A simple reference* to determine the amount of memory available in the system (because there are variations of memory size, are generally operators variant).

Click to collapse



If your device is 64GB, so you will always have 64GB. Same for 32, 16GB, etc. The size of the internal memory is *something physical*.

- - - - - - -



anuradha96 said:


> Sory bro it's my fault  And thank You a lot for uploading it

Click to collapse



No problem 

Download and unzip the 059S1S1_RM885_1030.6409.1311.0001.rar archive. This will give you a folder named "*rm-885*" that you must moved in the directory/path "*C:\ProgramData\Nokia\Packages\Products*" (to access at this directory/path, you must enable the files and folders hidden). If Windows tells you that the folder already exists in this directory/path, simply replace it with the one you just unzip. Then simply follow this tutorial (at OP/post #1) in the "*FLASH THE PRODUCT CODE*" part.


----------



## Converted007 (Jan 19, 2015)

anaheiim said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Oh thank u Have a good night


----------



## therock112 (Jan 19, 2015)

anaheiim said:


> Hi,
> 
> What is your product code currently?

Click to collapse



it is 059W095


----------



## anuradha96 (Jan 19, 2015)

anaheiim said:


> Hi,
> 
> This is explained in post #2:
> If your device is 64GB, so you will always have 64GB. Same for 32, 16GB, etc. The size of the internal memory is *something physical*.
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey thank you ?  but the firmware code of denim update available for my country (sri lanka) is 3058.50000.1425.0001..So if I flash this would i get the denim update ?


----------



## DilanChd (Jan 19, 2015)

therock112 said:


> it is 059W095

Click to collapse



Normally, the 4G (and GSM and 3G) will work on your NL930 using Fido Canada.

4G bands of NL930 (RM-1045):

800 MHz
900 MHz
1800 MHz
*2100 MHz*
*2600 MHz*

4G bands of Fido:

*2100 MHz*
*2600 MHz*
- - - - - - -



anuradha96 said:


> Hey thank you   but the firmware code of denim update available for my country (sri lanka) is 3058.50000.1425.0001..So if I flash this would i get the denim update ?

Click to collapse



Hi,

I thought you wanted to downgrade. My bad.
The ROM itself is one of the first version, so it seems to me not Lumia Amber. Either you make the OTA/FOTA updates to access Lumia Denim, either directly flash the latest version.


----------



## therock112 (Jan 19, 2015)

anaheiim said:


> Normally, the 4G (and GSM and 3G) will work on your NL930 using Fido Canada.
> 
> 4G bands of NL930 (RM-1045):
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ok, so when I tried my fido lte sim chip in he NL 930, it gave me the option to choose the 4g in the drop down box, but it connects to 3g and then occassionally switches to H, I am guessing that means its 4G.
and it only reports 1 bar when it stays on H, and then a couple of seconds later, it switches back to 3G which has 3 bars. it keeps flipping back and forth like this every few minutes.

comparing that with my samsung ativ s, it stays steady on 4G with full signal and its steady.

another interesting observation is that, LTE is not available in the drop down box in the nl930.

if i were to use another firmware, would i resolve these issues?


----------



## anuradha96 (Jan 19, 2015)

anaheiim said:


> Hi,
> 
> I thought you wanted to downgrade. My bad.
> The ROM itself is one of the first version, so it seems to me not Lumia Amber. Either you make the OTA/FOTA updates to access Lumia Denim, either directly flash the latest version.

Click to collapse



No I just wanted to change my mobile operator to update lumia denim  But it's ok because mobile operator is changed now xD
Now the version is Nokia Enhancements ! 
I want to know..
1) Will they give the Lumia denim update directly to this version ? Or i have to update amber..black..cyan and then denim ? 
2) Will it be a problem with the Firmware Code change above mentioned ? F/W code of denim update for sri lanka is different from the present one in my phone..
3) What is the best way to update ? OTA or by flashing latest ? If the second option..can you give me the correct link  ? Thank You Very Much

edit : I tried 5 times to update by OTA ! But it gives an error  So i think it's better to flash the latest version..Can u give me a Denim Update for Sri Lanka ? 
this one 059S1S1 RM-885 VAR LK CV CYAN


----------



## ipmanwck (Jan 20, 2015)

*Data Package Manager is Gone??*

I downloaded everything in the first post and when I opened the Nokia Care Suite programme the data package manager is not present?? I only have Fuse, Multi IMEI Reader, Multi Software Updater 5, Product Support Tool For Store 5, Troubleshooting.... Anyone also have this. I was planning to flash my 1520 with Denim but failed at the first step.


----------



## anuradha96 (Jan 20, 2015)

ipmanwck said:


> I downloaded everything in the first post and when I opened the Nokia Care Suite programme the data package manager is not present?? I only have Fuse, Multi IMEI Reader, Multi Software Updater 5, Product Support Tool For Store 5, Troubleshooting.... Anyone also have this. I was planning to flash my 1520 with Denim but failed at the first step.

Click to collapse



Hey You have to install it seperatly from the link given in the OP..
It doesn't come with the Nokia Care Suit


----------



## therock112 (Jan 20, 2015)

therock112 said:


> Ok, so when I tried my fido lte sim chip in he NL 930, it gave me the option to choose the 4g in the drop down box, but it connects to 3g and then occassionally switches to H, I am guessing that means its 4G.
> and it only reports 1 bar when it stays on H, and then a couple of seconds later, it switches back to 3G which has 3 bars. it keeps flipping back and forth like this every few minutes.
> 
> comparing that with my samsung ativ s, it stays steady on 4G with full signal and its steady.
> ...

Click to collapse




is there anyone successfully using the 930 on Rogers/Fido signal and able to get on 4g or LTE successfully?

if yes, what is your firmware product #?

thanks.


----------



## archangel25 (Jan 21, 2015)

Any one have any success with US AT&T Lumia 1520 un-branding?  Searched a lot all I got is its too difficult and we are at mercy of At&T to get any update. Coming from an Android Flashing background this doesn't look right.


----------



## DilanChd (Jan 21, 2015)

therock112 said:


> Ok, so when I tried my fido lte sim chip in he NL 930, it gave me the option to choose the 4g in the drop down box, but it connects to 3g and then occassionally switches to H, I am guessing that means its 4G.
> and it only reports 1 bar when it stays on H, and then a couple of seconds later, it switches back to 3G which has 3 bars. it keeps flipping back and forth like this every few minutes.
> 
> comparing that with my samsung ativ s, it stays steady on 4G with full signal and its steady.
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi,

H is not 4G. H = 3G+.
Try some different ROMs.

- - - - - - -



anuradha96 said:


> No I just wanted to change my mobile operator to update lumia denim  But it's ok because mobile operator is changed now xD
> Now the version is Nokia Enhancements !
> I want to know..
> 1) Will they give the Lumia denim update directly to this version ? Or i have to update amber..black..cyan and then denim ?
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi,


You will not have directly Lumia Denim. You will Lumia Amber, then Lumia Black, then Lumia Cyan, and then finally Lumia Denim.
No, I do not see why this would be a problem.
Best way to update? Personally, I would choose to flash directly, especially when there are a lot of versions between that you and the last.

Download and unzip the 059S1S1_RM885_3058.50000.1425.0001.rar archive. This will give you a folder named "*rm-885*" that you must moved in the directory/path "*C:\ProgramData\Nokia\Packages\Products*" (to access at this directory/path, you must enable the files and folders hidden). If Windows tells you that the folder already exists in this directory/path, simply replace it with the one you just unzip. Then simply follow this tutorial (at OP/post #1) in the "*FLASH THE PRODUCT CODE*" part.

Once flashed, you will have *maybe* 2 or 3 updates to be made, but not more.

- - - - - - -



ipmanwck said:


> I downloaded everything in the first post and when I opened the Nokia Care Suite programme the data package manager is not present?? I only have Fuse, Multi IMEI Reader, Multi Software Updater 5, Product Support Tool For Store 5, Troubleshooting.... Anyone also have this. I was planning to flash my 1520 with Denim but failed at the first step.

Click to collapse



Hi,

You have downloaded and installed Data Package Manager 4.2 (2013.7.5)?
If so and you do not see in the Nokia Care Suite Manager, then look in the directory/path:

If you have a PC with Windows x86 (32 bits): "*C:\Program\Nokia\Nokia Care Suite\Data Package Manager\bin*"
If you have a PC with Windows x64 (64 bits): "*C:\Program Files (x86)\Nokia\Nokia Care Suite\Data Package Manager\bin*"
In both cases, run the program "*DataPackageManager.exe*".

- - - - - - -



archangel25 said:


> Any one have any success with US AT&T Lumia 1520 un-branding?  Searched a lot all I got is its too difficult and we are at mercy of At&T to get any update. Coming from an Android Flashing background this doesn't look right.

Click to collapse



Hi,

No.


----------



## anuradha96 (Jan 21, 2015)

anaheiim said:


> - - - - - - -
> 
> Hi,
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


*
hi 
i got a problem during the flash...Now phone doesn't start up 
tried with power button + volume down... connecting charger...but no any vibrates or any respond 
please tell  me how to on my phone
No power *


----------



## nuuits (Jan 21, 2015)

archangel25 said:


> Any one have any success with US AT&T Lumia 1520 un-branding?  Searched a lot all I got is its too difficult and we are at mercy of At&T to get any update. Coming from an Android Flashing background this doesn't look right.

Click to collapse



From my understanding, AT&T locks the bootloader of its WP8 devices down tight.
Not much you can do to get around that. I have an AT&T GoPhone 635, and the only one firmware flash has worked: An AT&T Postpaid firmware.


----------



## therock112 (Jan 22, 2015)

anaheiim said:


> Hi,
> 
> H is not 4G. H = 3G+.
> Try some different ROMs.

Click to collapse



so, which firmware should I try?

anyone got any suggestions for using it on Rogers/Fido?


----------



## ciozvarda (Jan 22, 2015)

*Lumia 930 Product Code*

Hi. I am trying to flash my Lumia 930 to Denim. I live in Romania and on the microsoft's page with availability I can see that for the country variant the software and firmware are newer than those on Vodafone or Orange. The problem is that I can not figure out what the product code is for Lumia 930 RO CV...
I found the produc codes for Vodafone and Orange but no luck for the Country Variant.

Any help? 

Thanks


----------



## DilanChd (Jan 22, 2015)

anuradha96 said:


> hi
> i got a problem during the flash...Now phone doesn't start up
> tried with power button + volume down... connecting charger...but no any vibrates or any respond
> please tell  me how to on my phone
> No power

Click to collapse



Hi,

What was the problem? What has this happened?
Doesn't start up = Means that your device no longer works?

- - - - - - -



therock112 said:


> so, which firmware should I try?
> 
> anyone got any suggestions for using it on Rogers/Fido?

Click to collapse



Hi,

I do not know. Try different ROMs, such as:

059W007 RM-1045 VAR EURO FR CV BLACK
059W0Z1 RM-1045 VAR EURO DE CV BLACK
059W308 RM-1045 VAR LTA 7R CV BLACK
059W246 RM-1045 VAR IMEA IN CV BLACK
...
Until that ROM enable the 4G option.

- - - - - - -



ciozvarda said:


> Hi. I am trying to flash my Lumia 930 to Denim. I live in Romania and on the microsoft's page with availability I can see that for the country variant the software and firmware are newer than those on Vodafone or Orange. The problem is that I can not figure out what the product code is for Lumia 930 RO CV...
> I found the produc codes for Vodafone and Orange but no luck for the Country Variant.
> 
> Any help?
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi,

Take 059W1N7 RM-1045 VAR EURO 7F CV BLACK.
There is no ROM RO CV (000-RO) itself. Instead, there is HU CV (000-HU), and it is the ROM that I have just given.


----------



## ciozvarda (Jan 22, 2015)

anaheiim said:


> Hi,
> 
> Take 059W1N7 RM-1045 VAR EURO 7F CV BLACK.
> There is no ROM RO CV (000-RO) itself. Instead, there is HU CV (000-HU), and it is the ROM that I have just given.

Click to collapse



Thank you for the information. Where those "7F", "3M", "7P", "4Y"...come from? I am not an expert that is why I am asking 

Thanks again!


----------



## DilanChd (Jan 22, 2015)

ciozvarda said:


> Thank you for the information. Where those "7F", "3M", "7P", "4Y"...come from? I am not an expert that is why I am asking
> 
> Thanks again!

Click to collapse



For NL930 RM-1045 (*Euro variantes only*):

EURO 2A VF = VOD-GB, VOD-PT, VOD-HU
EURO 2C VF = VOD-GB, VOD-NL, VOD-CZ
EURO 2H TMO = TRG-AT, COS-RO, COT-GR, TMO-PL, TMO-AT, TMO-SK, 000-33, TMO-NL
EURO 3V CV = 000-33, 000-FI, 000-34, 000-SE, TNO-NO, 000-NO
EURO 3Z TMO = TMO-HR, TMO-HU, TMO-MK, 000-33
EURO 6A CV = 000-BY, 000-KZ, 000-RU, 000-UA
EURO 7F CV = 000-HU
EURO 8H CV = 000-BE, PRO-BE
EURO 9T CV = 000-AT, 000-CH
And for know what is 000-CH, TMO-MK, 000-33, 000-34, etc, etc, see here.


----------



## anuradha96 (Jan 22, 2015)

anaheiim said:


> Hi,
> 
> What was the problem? What has this happened?
> Doesn't start up = Means that your device no longer works?

Click to collapse



yes ! Tried every single method...but I couldn't switch it on..


----------



## DilanChd (Jan 22, 2015)

anuradha96 said:


> yes ! Tried every single method...but I couldn't switch it on..

Click to collapse



What's going on when you turn on your device? Nothing? It does not display anything?
Have you try the hardware reset?


----------



## djtonka (Jan 22, 2015)

Finally, product code has been changed for cheating NSU or OTA


----------



## anuradha96 (Jan 23, 2015)

anaheiim said:


> What's going on when you turn on your device? Nothing? It does not display anything?
> Have you try the hardware reset?

Click to collapse



I can't turn on it..No any respond from the phone  Doesn't display anything..
Can't try the hardware reset as the volume or power keys not supported anymore ! 
Just the phone is dead


----------



## therock112 (Jan 23, 2015)

anaheiim said:


> Hi,
> 
> Hi,
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ok, just so that I am clear, I see the 2g, 3g and 4g option in the drop down, but the phone wont stay connected to 4G for more than 60 seconds, it switches to 3G then H then 4G and then 3g again......

I have tried the following ROM's so far:

059W095 VAR APAC TH CV BLACK
059W004 VAR EURO GB CV BLACK
059W007 VAR EURO FR CV BLACK
059W1G7 VAR EURO NL CV BLACK

so, everytime I flash a rom, I do a phone reset, then jump on wifi, adjust the setting to reflect region as USA, and from dropdown in sim settings, I choose 4G (LTE has never shown up so far in any of the above ROM's I have tried) and then when the phone connects to the Fido tower, it keeps switching from 3g, H, 4G. after a few minutes, it stays on 3G

is there any hidden or service menu where I could force the phone's radio to a certain band etc?


----------



## ipmanwck (Jan 23, 2015)

*Failed Install*

I am totally new to windows mobile coming from android so i apologise in advance if I have missed something. I have a nokia lumia 1520 rm-937 Hong Kong. I want to flash a uk naked rom to the phone but I cannot install the package installer ? Originally google chrome blocked it which I did not know then when I attempt to double click then install an error message pops up and I cant go any further. I am sure I am being a wp noob and was wondering if anyone can advise further. 

I found this video https://youtu.be/-W2vBps6qng but that shows the suite being updated which I cannot seen to do either.

If anyone else has changed the rm-937 to uk firmware and willing to help I would be greatfull.


----------



## DilanChd (Jan 23, 2015)

therock112 said:


> Ok, just so that I am clear, I see the 2g, 3g and 4g option in the drop down, but the phone wont stay connected to 4G for more than 60 seconds, it switches to 3G then H then 4G and then 3g again......
> 
> I have tried the following ROM's so far:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi,

Try Field Test (##3282# / ##3282 + call): https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=paZwpIAtYRo

- - - - - - -



ipmanwck said:


> I am totally new to windows mobile coming from android so i apologise in advance if I have missed something. I have a nokia lumia 1520 rm-937 Hong Kong. I want to flash a uk naked rom to the phone but I cannot install the package installer ? Originally google chrome blocked it which I did not know then when I attempt to double click then install an error message pops up and I cant go any further. I am sure I am being a wp noob and was wondering if anyone can advise further.
> 
> I found this video https://youtu.be/-W2vBps6qng but that shows the suite being updated which I cannot seen to do either.
> 
> If anyone else has changed the rm-937 to uk firmware and willing to help I would be greatfull.

Click to collapse



Hi,

Use the softwares of the post #1, not those of the video.
Unlock this that Google Chrome has blocked, or try downloading the softwares via another browser (Internet Explorer, Firefox, etc).


----------



## TheIronMaiden (Jan 24, 2015)

I wonder if anaheiim can grab a windows phone 10 leak....


----------



## Feanor88 (Jan 24, 2015)

anuradha96 said:


> hi
> i got a problem during the flash...Now phone doesn't start up
> tried with power button + volume down... connecting charger...but no any vibrates or any respond
> please tell  me how to on my phone
> No power

Click to collapse



What did exactly happen while flashing? Did you get an error? Was there a blackout?
I'll have to flash a 720 this evening, I'd rather avoid any possible source of problems


----------



## ipmanwck (Jan 24, 2015)

*Data Package Manager*

Is anyone having trouble installing data package manager. I have tried 2 computers and chrome and firefox and it downloads but install fails every time when I run the programme.


----------



## DilanChd (Jan 24, 2015)

hawkeye29 said:


> I wonder if anaheiim can grab a windows phone 10 leak....

Click to collapse



Hi,

Even if I have information, I can't share them. Let's face it, sole my Microsoft MVP award could provide me with information. Except that when I receive information from this way, I can not share them, simply because I signed an NDA (Non-Disclosure Agreement) to Microsoft.

- - - - - - -



ipmanwck said:


> Is anyone having trouble installing data package manager. I have tried 2 computers and chrome and firefox and it downloads but install fails every time when I run the programme.

Click to collapse



Hi,

Works well. What is the failure message?


----------



## TheIronMaiden (Jan 24, 2015)

anaheiim said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





I was only kidding , but glad you're one of the honest devs. Kudos


----------



## DilanChd (Jan 24, 2015)

hawkeye29 said:


> I was only kidding , but glad you're one of the honest devs. Kudos

Click to collapse



Honest, but not developer (to my regret)


----------



## TheIronMaiden (Jan 24, 2015)

anaheiim said:


> Honest, but not developer (to my regret)

Click to collapse





A honest contributor ?


----------



## ipmanwck (Jan 25, 2015)

anaheiim said:


> Hi,
> 
> Even if I have information, I can't share them. Let's face it, sole my Microsoft MVP award could provide me with information. Except that when I receive information from this way, I can not share them, simply because I signed an NDA (Non-Disclosure Agreement) to Microsoft.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Here is what is happening everytime I try and install - https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B3FKv7mseUpxX3pNVW9hOGFMaDJCbTVJTV83Q2xMcmd1QUQw/view?usp=sharing
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B3FKv7mseUpxOTJRSnlKUTN5ZUZfc21GZjVuZjJuN1pHOEg4/view?usp=sharing

Seems to download ok via firefox and chrome but just having issues installing. Probably something simple I bet.


----------



## ginepi (Jan 25, 2015)

*Lumia 730 problem with cortana language*

Hallo,
good thread.

I have a Lumia 730 dual sim RM-1040_1021 059W5R3

I'm Italian and in Italy the 730 (all Lumia dual SIM) are not ufficialy supported.
I found the Poland version. Everithing was good until Cortana was downloaded.
Cortana don't work because find the vocal command language different from those of the phone.

All language on the phone are set to Italian, I think Cortana was downloaded in the language of the firmware, so Polish.

In your thread I found the EURO product code for the PL and the DE version (obviously not working for me) then a 6A and 7F country code version.
Do you know which language they support? There are an international version?

Thanks for any help


----------



## ipmanwck (Jan 25, 2015)

*Success Finally !!*

Hi,

Works well. What is the failure message?[/QUOTE].

.....................

Finally managed to changed my Hong Kong unlocked 1520 to a UK naked one!  the problems I had was due to browser. For anyone else I would suggest downloading everything in Internet Explorer 11. Worked for me.

The UK unbranded ROM is on CYAN and missing several features so was curious if I install a branded one (Vodafone) which has the Denim update will anything be a affected?

Thanks for a superb thread.


----------



## Converted007 (Jan 26, 2015)

*Lumia 830*

Hi,

Where can i find the product codes for the Lumia 830. I wanna change from a german CV to a Belgium CV? Is this possible?

Thanks in advance


Edit: Already found the correct product code Thanks


----------



## ipmanwck (Jan 26, 2015)

*RM-937 Hong Kong Denim*

Advice to all, use IE11 and if you were having issues downloading files install IE then reinstall and that worked. I managed too put a vodafone uk rom on my HK phone as I wanted Denim and even though it states SL it works fine using a UK EE sim. Thanks OP.


----------



## DilanChd (Jan 26, 2015)

ginepi said:


> Hallo,
> good thread.
> 
> I have a Lumia 730 dual sim RM-1040_1021 059W5R3
> ...

Click to collapse


Hi,

Cortana is a function of the OS, not of the firmware.
What is your OS version? OS version that brings Cortana in beta for the Italian language is the 8.10.14219.341 release.

All settings of regions, language, voice, etc. are set to Italy?

- - - - - - -



Converted007 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Where can i find the product codes for the Lumia 830. I wanna change from a german CV to a Belgium CV? Is this possible?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi,

So, you have found this (according to the color of your Lumia)?
- 059W5R4 RM-984 VAR EURO BE CV D GREY
- 059W5R6 RM-984 VAR EURO BE CV SLV


----------



## pedrolp (Jan 27, 2015)

Hi,Anaheiim .I `m facing a sim problem with my lumia 925.I have to restart it every 2-3 minutes.When I try to contact smbody on the first minute of the conversation ,the call drops... Any idea ? I saw on the net that I `m not the only lucky guy ,but there`s still no fix for this problem.Otherwise the phone is in mint condition,no drops ,no water damage ,nothing.It was in fully working mode till this suddenly happens .. Thank you in advance for you response ! Next time I`ll practice my french . A plus .


----------



## Converted007 (Jan 27, 2015)

*[Tutorial] Unbrand (flash) Lumia devices*



anaheiim said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Yep It was the first one. Found it on the nav-firm forum.
But had to send the lumia back. The speaker wasnt working and the backcover was too loose at the upper leftcorner.
They gonna replace it with another phone...

Whats the SLV version? Is this for the white and other colors?


----------



## tilluskc (Jan 27, 2015)

*Unbranding ATT 1520*

Hi  i am planning to unbrand my att 1520 phone. Does the above steps work for the same


----------



## ipmanwck (Jan 27, 2015)

*1520*



tilluskc said:


> Hi  i am planning to unbrand my att 1520 phone. Does the above steps work for the same

Click to collapse



Worked on my unlocked rm-937.


----------



## DilanChd (Jan 27, 2015)

Converted007 said:


> Yep It was the first one. Found it on the nav-firm forum.
> But had to send the lumia back. The speaker wasnt working and the backcover was too loose at the upper leftcorner.
> They gonna replace it with another phone...
> 
> Whats the SLV version? Is this for the white and other colors?

Click to collapse



Hi,

SLV is in my opinion for the silver color.

- - - - - - -



tilluskc said:


> Hi  i am planning to unbrand my att 1520 phone. Does the above steps work for the same

Click to collapse



Hi,

As the Lumia devices that are under ROM AT & T are relatively hard to flash, you will likely a FFU error (nothing serious, but it means that at the moment you can not flash, unless you use maybe JTAG).


----------



## pedrolp (Jan 28, 2015)

Maybe you haven`t seen it !

 Hi,Anaheiim .I `m facing a sim problem with my lumia 925.I have to restart it every 2-3 minutes.When I try to contact smbody on the first minute of the conversation ,the call drops... Any idea ? I saw on the net that I `m not the only lucky guy ,but there`s still no fix for this problem.Otherwise the phone is in mint condition,no drops ,no water damage ,nothing.It was in fully working mode till this suddenly happens .. Thank you in advance for you response ! Next time I`ll practice my french . A plus .


----------



## ginepi (Jan 29, 2015)

anaheiim said:


> Hi,
> 
> Cortana is a function of the OS, not of the firmware.
> What is your OS version? OS version that brings Cortana in beta for the Italian language is the 8.10.14219.341 release.
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## tilluskc (Jan 29, 2015)

*flashing 1520 att*

Hi 
If I follow the steps is there any chance that I might brick my ATT 1520. Or did any one else try flashing att phones


----------



## DilanChd (Jan 29, 2015)

pedrolp said:


> Maybe you haven`t seen it !
> 
> Hi,Anaheiim .I `m facing a sim problem with my lumia 925.I have to restart it every 2-3 minutes.When I try to contact smbody on the first minute of the conversation ,the call drops... Any idea ? I saw on the net that I `m not the only lucky guy ,but there`s still no fix for this problem.Otherwise the phone is in mint condition,no drops ,no water damage ,nothing.It was in fully working mode till this suddenly happens .. Thank you in advance for you response ! Next time I`ll practice my french . A plus .

Click to collapse



Hi,

Have you tried a reset hardware?
Moreover, this thread is not intended to answer general questions.
If you are French (like me), you can go to the monwindowsphone forum.

- - - - - - -



ginepi said:


> My OS version is: 8.10.14226.359 so issued later than the beta, I think.
> All setting are Italian / Italy, except the keyboard that I keep also English and French togheter with Italian, only on "phone info" (under settings menu) I still found Operator: Poland Country Variant
> and in extra and info I found Mobile Operator: 000-PL.
> For this two settings (That I cannot change) I ask you how to change firmware. But if you think this is not related to Cortana...
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi,

No, Cortana is not "influenced" by the firmware, but by the OS.
In addition, there is no IT CV ROM for RM-1040.
Some people say that after a hardware reset, Cortana works.

- - - - - - -



tilluskc said:


> Hi
> If I follow the steps is there any chance that I might brick my ATT 1520. Or did any one else try flashing att phones

Click to collapse



Hi,

See this post.


----------



## kheldar31 (Feb 1, 2015)

Hello can i use this method on my Lumia 1020? Is it supported?


----------



## arseny92 (Feb 1, 2015)

Hi there.

FYI, Microsoft released ADK for Windows 10 with new features  Among them, Windows ICD with support of customization of provisioning packages for WIMs/FFUs and support for flashing FFUs to phones. This can be noted to the hacking achievements thread under Flashing, as Microsoft themselves released an universal FFU flasher, that doesn't differ from Phone Image Designer of the WPDK. As FFU download mode is handled automatically with Windows 8.1/10 and boot-mode drivers are automatically installed, this shouldn't be a problem - as long as retail signed FFUs are used and image validation checks are passed. 

More info on these findings I posted over at MDL  hxxp://forums.mydigitallife.info/showthread.php?p=994861#post994861


----------



## SkandaH (Feb 1, 2015)

> Just did read some docs. It appears that you actually can deploy a FFU. The actual flashing capabilities are there, and do not differ at all from PID of WPDK, and follows the same set of validation procedures on the image (scroll down the page a bit) when flashing.
> 
> However for the time being, this only limits to retail signed images. Do not try to customize, because you don't have signing tools as well as test SecureBoot policy certificates.
> Thanslation:
> ...

Click to collapse


@arseny92 has requested me to post it, but XDA was impossible to reach for me today 

http://forums.mydigitallife.info/threads/59187?p=994861&viewfull=1#post994861


----------



## Garfunko (Feb 1, 2015)

*830 info*

Hi,

I am looking for the Nokia 830 Product codes for RM-985, in particular France for Denim upgrade.

 ( Lumia 830	Country variant	Denim	8.10.14157.200	02040.00005.14372.54002 France).

 I have this information ,but I believe I need the product code to find it with Data Package Manager.


 Can anybody help me out? I looked in the stickies and didn't find it .


----------



## pogar (Feb 2, 2015)

*RM-915 to RM-914*

Hi
I have Lumia 510 AT&T (RM-915). And I would like to flash it with 059S591 RM-914 VAR PL CV 
But when I did it, Nokia Care Suite says:


> 0x00030007: The boot loaders in FFU file are not signed for this device

Click to collapse



How can I fix it? I saw some posts about changing Nokia.CareSuite.PlugIns.MurzimRecovery.dll, but someone said, that I can brick the phone with it...

Best regards


----------



## masterkey92 (Feb 2, 2015)

*Problem during downloading firmware*

I faced a problem that I can't finish downloading the firmware in " Data Package Manager ". It stops the download at 52% .Thank you for your help.


----------



## arses (Feb 2, 2015)

Dear friends
I need to know that can I unbrand lumia 530 rm-1018 telstra with this method?
Please guide me.
Thanks in advance.

Sent from my SM-P601 using Tapatalk


----------



## vsisalive (Feb 2, 2015)

*Unable to flash my 1520*

I'm having trouble flashing the 1520 (RM-940 059T5X8)  Lumia. I've tried many times without success except when flashing the device to the RM-940. everything else fails.  This is message I'm getting. ( 0xFA001304: Platform ID check fails. Reason(s): The FFU file is not meant for this product. The platform ID of image does not match with platform ID of the device.)


----------



## zezelazo (Feb 3, 2015)

I cant connect to nokia servers the Data Package Manager can be hours with the spinner but never get out. Any update to the cfg file or other hint to connect it.

---------- Post added at 01:17 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:49 AM ----------




zezelazo said:


> I cant connect to nokia servers the Data Package Manager can be hours with the spinner but never get out. Any update to the cfg file or other hint to connect it.

Click to collapse



My problem was Windows 10 I try it in a windows 7 VPC and it works now i need a product codes for Lumia 1320 RM-995 anyone with no branding and Denim???

---------- Post added at 01:57 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:17 AM ----------

Could be possible flash rm-994 firmware in rm-995 phone???


----------



## anuradha96 (Feb 3, 2015)

Feanor88 said:


> What did exactly happen while flashing? Did you get an error? Was there a blackout?
> I'll have to flash a 720 this evening, I'd rather avoid any possible source of problems

Click to collapse



Hi !
Sorry for da late 
I could manage to get it working again !  
Btw I had to pay 50 dollars !  Could you flash it successfully? 

And again my mobile operator is IND  It seems like there's no lumia 720 denim update for  India so far  But it's already released for my country Sri Lanka..
Is there any way to get the denim update for me ?
Thank You 
Any help ?


----------



## anastasis14 (Feb 3, 2015)

Still no update for a 520 lumia?


----------



## DilanChd (Feb 3, 2015)

kheldar31 said:


> Hello can i use this method on my Lumia 1020? Is it supported?

Click to collapse



Hi,

Yes, the NL1020 is supported.

- - - - - - -



Garfunko said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am looking for the Nokia 830 Product codes for RM-985, in particular France for Denim upgrade.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi,

059W568 RM-984 VAR EURO FR CV D GREY

- Product type: *RM-984*
- Product code: *059W568*

- - - - - - -



masterkey92 said:


> I faced a problem that I can't finish downloading the firmware in " Data Package Manager ". It stops the download at 52% .Thank you for your help.

Click to collapse



Hi,

Have you tried multiple times?
And what is the product that you want to download?

- - - - - - -



arses said:


> Dear friends
> I need to know that can I unbrand lumia 530 rm-1018 telstra with this method?
> Please guide me.
> Thanks in advance.
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi,

Telstra in Australia, it that correct?
If you live in Australia, so flash *059W579 RM-1018 VAR APAC AU CV*.

- - - - - - -



vsisalive said:


> I'm having trouble flashing the 1520 (RM-940 059T5X8)  Lumia. I've tried many times without success except when flashing the device to the RM-940. everything else fails.  This is message I'm getting. ( 0xFA001304: Platform ID check fails. Reason(s): The FFU file is not meant for this product. The platform ID of image does not match with platform ID of the device.)

Click to collapse



Hi,

You can not flash an ROM of RM-937, or of RM-938 or of RM-939, on your RM-940 device, that's why you have an signature error FFU.

- - - - - - -



zezelazo said:


> I cant connect to nokia servers the Data Package Manager can be hours with the spinner but never get out. Any update to the cfg file or other hint to connect it.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:17 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:49 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi,

You can not flash an ROM of RM-994 on your RM-995 device.


----------



## arses (Feb 3, 2015)

Thanks anaheiim.
My lumia 530 isnt sim unlocked, so with this rom it'll become sim unlocked?
And can I use any sim card?


Sent from my SM-P601 using Tapatalk


----------



## DilanChd (Feb 3, 2015)

arses said:


> Thanks anaheiim.
> My lumia 530 isnt sim unlocked, so with this rom it'll become sim unlocked?
> And can I use any sim card?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Flashed an ROM don't simunlock your device (also, it would be simunlocked, so the flash does not resimlock).


----------



## DilanChd (Feb 4, 2015)

david.goshadze said:
			
		

> Hi and sorry in advance for disturbing in private message.
> 
> Could you point me into the right direction?
> I want to get denim update on my RM-915 Lumia 520 Phone with Unbranded firmware. Is there any that suites me?
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi,

For NL520, Lumia Denim simply corresponds at the OS (he not need FW update).

What is your hardware product code?
And what is your country?


----------



## TheFonzHeeey (Feb 4, 2015)

*A small problem*

Hi,

I succesfully flashed Lumia 1520 but my SIM card wont work with any other firmware I tried other that the original one which was:  059V253 RM-937 VAR APAC HK CV BLACK. Now I had to flash it back to this one or I cant use my phone for calling etc. Any suggestions? Why does other FW not accept my SIM card? I am from Slovenia..my carrier is Simobil Vodafone.

Thanks in advance for any help


----------



## DilanChd (Feb 5, 2015)

TheFonzHeeey said:


> Hi,
> 
> I succesfully flashed Lumia 1520 but my SIM card wont work with any other firmware I tried other that the original one which was:  059V253 RM-937 VAR APAC HK CV BLACK. Now I had to flash it back to this one or I cant use my phone for calling etc. Any suggestions? Why does other FW not accept my SIM card? I am from Slovenia..my carrier is Simobil Vodafone.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any help

Click to collapse



Hi,

Your original ROM is 059V253, or is it just the one you have flashed (the one where your SIM card does not work)?
When you say that your SIM card does not work on other ROM, you mean it is no longer detected by your device? For example, you get to enter the code of the SIM card?

Try to flash *059V330 RM-937 VAR EURO CZ CV BLACK* (ROM 000-33/Europe).


----------



## TheFonzHeeey (Feb 5, 2015)

*Hi,*



anaheiim said:


> Hi,
> 
> Your original ROM is 059V253, or is it just the one you have flashed (the one where your SIM card does not work)?
> When you say that your SIM card does not work on other ROM, you mean it is no longer detected by your device? For example, you get to enter the code of the SIM card?
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks for the fast reply.
My original ROM that the phone came with is: 059V253 RM-937 VAR APAC HK CV BLACK. And on this ROM everything works, including my SIM. 

When I tried other rom-s the SIM card wasn't even detected, so no prompt for PIN code at all. I think in sim card setting it wrote something like no sim card is detected. 
The ROM-s i flashed the phone with are 059V337 RM-937 VAR EURO GB CV BLACK and 059V339 RM-937 VAR EURO GB VF BLACK SL(for the last one I knew it was sim-locked because of SL in the end but I tried it because it is for Vodafone and in my country-Slovenia, my carrier is Simobil Vodafone). None of the rom-s worked, so I flashed back to my original ROM because I need the phone-

Correction...rom-s worked fine, just the sim card wasn't detected in any of them.


----------



## TheFonzHeeey (Feb 5, 2015)

anaheiim said:


> Hi,
> 
> Your original ROM is 059V253, or is it just the one you have flashed (the one where your SIM card does not work)?
> When you say that your SIM card does not work on other ROM, you mean it is no longer detected by your device? For example, you get to enter the code of the SIM card?
> ...

Click to collapse



heeeeey man with the FW that you recommended: "Try to flash 059V330 RM-937 VAR EURO CZ CV BLACK (ROM 000-33/Europe)." it works. Thanks a milion times. I finally have Denim and the SIM also works

Thank you, thank you, thank you man. You made my day 

Mannn thiss captcha in the end you need to enter...I barely can read or hear anything..I had to refresh for like 15 minutes to get 1 I can read


----------



## DilanChd (Feb 5, 2015)

TheFonzHeeey said:


> Thanks for the fast reply.
> My original ROM that the phone came with is: 059V253 RM-937 VAR APAC HK CV BLACK. And on this ROM everything works, including my SIM.
> 
> When I tried other rom-s the SIM card wasn't even detected, so no prompt for PIN code at all. I think in sim card setting it wrote something like no sim card is detected.
> ...

Click to collapse



If you live in Slovenia, so flash 059V330 RM-937 VAR EURO CZ CV BLACK.
You have remove the SIM card to flash, or not? Because if you removed and you have reinstated at your device, you must do it when your device is off (because if you do it when it is on, the phone will not detect the SIM card).


----------



## TheFonzHeeey (Feb 5, 2015)

*Thanks*



anaheiim said:


> If you live in Slovenia, so flash 059V330 RM-937 VAR EURO CZ CV BLACK.
> You have remove the SIM card to flash, or not? Because if you removed and you have reinstated at your device, you must do it when your device is off (because if you do it when it is on, the phone will not detect the SIM card).

Click to collapse



 I removed the sim before flashing every time...what I did not do is put it in when the phone was off. Didn't know that had any effect. But it worked with FW you recommended so it s solved(in that case I probably also put the sim in while the phone was off  ). Thanks again. AMM do you think that if I had put the sim in while the phone was off in the other FW that I tried it would work also? I am not going to flash it again becouse now I have what I wanted (Denim and working sim), but I just want to know for info


----------



## DilanChd (Feb 5, 2015)

TheFonzHeeey said:


> I removed the sim before flashing every time...what I did not do is put it in when the phone was off. Didn't know that had any effect. But it worked with FW you recommended so it s solved(in that case I probably also put the sim in while the phone was off  ). Thanks again. AMM do you think that if I had put the sim in while the phone was off in the other FW that I tried it would work also? I am not going to flash it again becouse now I have what I wanted (Denim and working sim), but I just want to know for info

Click to collapse



Yes it would have worked.


----------



## Sergen213 (Feb 5, 2015)

Hello guys, I have a problem with flashing. When I open the Product Support Tool. I selected the product which is RM-937(1520) . Programming tab is gray. I cant click on programming tab. Waiting for your reply. Thanks


----------



## DilanChd (Feb 5, 2015)

Sergen213 said:


> Hello guys, I have a problem with flashing. When I open the Product Support Tool. I selected the product which is RM-937(1520) . Programming tab is gray. I cant click on programming tab. Waiting for your reply. Thanks

Click to collapse



Hi,

You use what version of Windows?
And you took the version of Nokia Care Suite in post #1 of this tutorial?


----------



## Sergen213 (Feb 5, 2015)

Windows 7 Ultimate x86 and of course I took nokia care suite in post #1

---------- Post added at 02:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:41 PM ----------

Actually my problem is I bought my phone from Finland but in Turkey I had to gave it to the nokia care service. Then they change the firmware to Turkey firmware. Now I can't get Denim update.  :crying::crying:


----------



## DilanChd (Feb 6, 2015)

Sergen213 said:


> Windows 7 Ultimate x86 and of course I took nokia care suite in post #1
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:41 PM ----------
> 
> Actually my problem is I bought my phone from Finland but in Turkey I had to gave it to the nokia care service. Then they change the firmware to Turkey firmware. Now I can't get Denim update.  :crying::crying:

Click to collapse



Hi,

Have you tried to uninstall and to reinstall Nokia Care Suite?


----------



## buzz86us (Feb 9, 2015)

I cannot get the DataPackageManager to go online 
whenever I try it returns what I had on the attached image with no other option and OK greyed out


----------



## DilanChd (Feb 9, 2015)

buzz86us said:


> I cannot get the DataPackageManager to go online
> whenever I try it returns what I had on the attached image with no other option and OK greyed out

Click to collapse



Hi,

Did you copy the file *UserGroupsConfiguration.cfg* in the directory "*C:\Programmes\Nokia\Nokia Care Suite\Data Package Manager\bin*" if your PC is Windows x86, or in the directory "*C:\Program Files (x86)\Nokia\Nokia Care Suite\Data Package Manager\bin*" if your PC is Windows x64?


----------



## vasington1993 (Feb 9, 2015)

*Lumia 928 LTE 800,900 working?*

Hi all, I wonder whether it is possible to use my Lumia 928 on LTE 800 or 900 frequencies.

I've read that it should be supported, but maybe they are hidden, locked or something. 

Is possible to flash a different radio or firmware to Lumia 928? For example L925 is pretty much the same, only case is different, but HW seems to be the same.

Has anybody tried it? Or is there any hack with registries?

Thank you very much for help, it would be perfect if it works.


----------



## lamersup (Feb 10, 2015)

vasington1993 said:


> Hi all, I wonder whether it is possible to use my Lumia 928 on LTE 800 or 900 frequencies.
> 
> I've read that it should be supported, but maybe they are hidden, locked or something.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




No this is not possbile right now


I need help with this

I was trying to update my 822 to windows 8.1 

And now when I try to boot the phone it says  - > 

Unable to find bootable option - Press any key to shut down.

OR sometimes it just shows a nokia Logo and  stays this way! 


I have tried the lumia Software recovery tool, this is what happens. 

View attachment 3157592

But when I try and Install the files it shows this error! 
View attachment 3157593

Can Someone help me  recover this phone please? I dont care about the data, just want the phone to work.


----------



## jc-b (Feb 11, 2015)

good job


----------



## bmnT84 (Feb 12, 2015)

*Invalid respnse from device*

Hello,

Im trying to flash my Nokia 820 from french firmware (059R0Z2) var.name RM-825 VAR EU FR CV
to dutch firmware 059R034 var.name  RM-825 VAR EU NL CV

When I'm doing this I'm getting this error:


> Invalid response from device, incorrect message id
> Exception:
> Nokia.Murzim.InvalidResponseException: Invalid response from device, incorrect message id
> bij Nokia.Murzim.Uefi.BootManager.MurzimBootManager.InfoQuery()
> ...

Click to collapse



Does anyone know what's the problem and how it can be fixed.

Thanx in advance.
bmnT


----------



## Genebaby (Feb 12, 2015)

Since I flashed my daughter's 930 with unbranded AU firmware will it be able to get OTA updates, ie to Denim?

If so, I have it using the US as its region, to enable Cortana, would I need to put it back to AU for it to find the update?


----------



## reaply (Feb 12, 2015)

Hey, I needed this. The latest update broke my phone.


----------



## Holyrolla (Feb 13, 2015)

As I'm reading through this thread, basically, there is no way to unbrand ANY US variant of a Lumia device, seeing as an US variant of any phone has it's own product code (the 1520 for AT&T has it's own product code anyway).  Maybe stating this in the OP would prevent many asking can RM-937 firmware be flashed to a RM-940 device.


----------



## DilanChd (Feb 13, 2015)

bmnT84 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Im trying to flash my Nokia 820 from french firmware (059R0Z2) var.name RM-825 VAR EU FR CV
> to dutch firmware 059R034 var.name  RM-825 VAR EU NL CV
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi,

Your device is working properly?
You tried with a different USB cable on another USB port on your PC?
You've tried uninstalling Nokia Care Suite, then of re-install it?

- - - - - - -



Genebaby said:


> Since I flashed my daughter's 930 with unbranded AU firmware will it be able to get OTA updates, ie to Denim?
> 
> If so, I have it using the US as its region, to enable Cortana, would I need to put it back to AU for it to find the update?

Click to collapse



Hi,

Lumia Denim is available for AU CV variant.
The update setting is configured directly in the ROM (firmware side), therefore change the region, for by example to get Cortana, does not affect this parameter.


----------



## bmnT84 (Feb 13, 2015)

anaheiim said:


> Hi,
> 
> Your device is working properly?
> You tried with a different USB cable on another USB port on your PC?
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## superaca (Feb 13, 2015)

hi friend,
thanks before for the neat and clean and good post 

 i try to flash my phone. but when i follow press volume down and power button, then click retry after the short vibrate, the software didnt go anywhere and then it ask me to do the press volume button and power again. 

what did i do wrong here?


thanks


----------



## Genebaby (Feb 13, 2015)

anaheiim said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Ok, thanks for that.


----------



## DilanChd (Feb 14, 2015)

bmnT84 said:


> Hi anaheiim,
> 
> Yes, the problem was that my phone wasn't in recovery mode.
> I did install the dutch version, but then the phone went death.
> I got only the loading screen with NOKIa. After that it stopped.

Click to collapse



Hi,

You have tried to perform the hardware reset?
Have you tried using Lumia Recovery Software Tool (LSRT)?

- - - - - - -



superaca said:


> hi friend,
> thanks before for the neat and clean and good post
> 
> i try to flash my phone. but when i follow press volume down and power button, then click retry after the short vibrate, the software didnt go anywhere and then it ask me to do the press volume button and power again.
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi,

Currently, when you start your device, you have a logo (other than Nokia and Windows logo) that appears?


----------



## shan93 (Feb 14, 2015)

thanx for the post! :good:

i have Lumia 520, after turned off the phone i connected usb cabel but suddenly phone vibrates and powered on.there is no time to press Volume + and Power button. plz help !!


----------



## stefandi (Feb 15, 2015)

Want to report that i successfully flashed my german t-mobile branded lumia 925 to
*RM-892 VAR DE CV*
using my PC with Windos 8.1 Pro x64.

After the flash i got the denim upgrade ota.
Thank you for this excellent description.


----------



## DilanChd (Feb 15, 2015)

shan93 said:


> thanx for the post! :good:
> 
> i have Lumia 520, after turned off the phone i connected usb cabel but suddenly phone vibrates and powered on.there is no time to press Volume + and Power button. plz help !!

Click to collapse



Hi,

Turn off your device. Just connect your device to your PC via USB, your device will automatically start. Do not do anything (no press button). Once you see the Nokia logo appears, click Retry.


----------



## archangel25 (Feb 16, 2015)

Hi anaheim
I was able to install Windows 10 Technical Preview on my Lumia 1520 (from AT&T ) by using the workaround mentioned in other threads on XDA.
But one thing that I noticed that after installing the certificate from that chinese link and updating my phone I was actually on Denim . After that I checked for update again and it then installed Win 10 technical preview. Not sure if anyone else noted this thing.
I used step on this thread - http://forum.xda-developers.com/win...ent/wp-10-windows-phone-3-easy-steps-t3031644


----------



## DilanChd (Feb 17, 2015)

archangel25 said:


> Hi anaheim
> I was able to install Windows 10 Technical Preview on my Lumia 1520 (from AT&T ) by using the workaround mentioned in other threads on XDA.
> But one thing that I noticed that after installing the certificate from that chinese link and updating my phone I was actually on Denim . After that I checked for update again and it then installed Win 10 technical preview. Not sure if anyone else noted this thing.
> I used step on this thread - http://forum.xda-developers.com/win...ent/wp-10-windows-phone-3-easy-steps-t3031644

Click to collapse



Hi,

Yes, I installed W10 TP on my NL620, but by a other way.
However, I do not see what the problem ^^ What do you expect?


----------



## mynkgandhi (Feb 17, 2015)

*Lumia 930 UK ROM to Flash with India ROM*

Hi,

Appreciate if anyone can advise, can I Flash the RM-1045 GB ROM with Indian ROM.

I have brought the phone from UK and wanted to use India ROM for having 2G as only option as 3G/4G signal drops very heavily.

Thanks and appreciate your quick response.


----------



## LevanG (Feb 17, 2015)

Hi, thank you for this tutorial 

I want to ubrand my lumia 1520 at&t version. can I do it without any issues?
I'd like to flash any european "non carrier" rom...

thanks in advance


----------



## DilanChd (Feb 17, 2015)

mynkgandhi said:


> Hi,
> 
> Appreciate if anyone can advise, can I Flash the RM-1045 GB ROM with Indian ROM.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi,

If I'm not mistaken, there are currently no ROM CV IN (India) for RM-1045 (NL930).

- - - - - - -



LevanG said:


> Hi, thank you for this tutorial
> 
> I want to ubrand my lumia 1520 at&t version. can I do it without any issues?
> I'd like to flash any european "non carrier" rom...
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi,

Currently, you can't.


----------



## mynkgandhi (Feb 17, 2015)

anaheiim said:


> Hi,
> 
> If I'm not mistaken, there are currently no ROM CV IN (India) for RM-1045 (NL930).
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I guess RM-1045 VAR IMEA IN CV BLACK is for India, I found that details on Seidea.

Please confirm.


----------



## DilanChd (Feb 17, 2015)

mynkgandhi said:


> I guess RM-1045 VAR IMEA IN CV BLACK is for India, I found that details on Seidea.
> 
> Please confirm.

Click to collapse



What is product code (059xxxx)?


----------



## mynkgandhi (Feb 17, 2015)

anaheiim said:


> What is product code (059xxxx)?

Click to collapse



It is 059W246


----------



## DilanChd (Feb 17, 2015)

mynkgandhi said:


> It is 059W246

Click to collapse



Ok, the Microsoft website misled me, for he said IN is APAC and not IMEA. Well seen 
You can flash if you want.


----------



## archangel25 (Feb 17, 2015)

anaheiim said:


> Hi,
> 
> Yes, I installed W10 TP on my NL620, but by a other way.
> However, I do not see what the problem ^^ What do you expect?

Click to collapse



The point I wanted to make was that so far it seems impossible to get Lumia Denim on US AT&T 1520, but while installing WP 10 Technical preview, I believe the first update was actually installing Denim on AT&T Lumia 1520. Unfortunately I don't know if I can revert back my 2nd update which installed WP10. I might reimage and retry the process over weekend to see if it actually was a intermediary Denim update for AT&T 1520.
Just shared this to see if anyone else noticed this.


----------



## DilanChd (Feb 17, 2015)

archangel25 said:


> The point I wanted to make was that so far it seems impossible to get Lumia Denim on US AT&T 1520, but while installing WP 10 Technical preview, I believe the first update was actually installing Denim on AT&T Lumia 1520. Unfortunately I don't know if I can revert back my 2nd update which installed WP10. I might reimage and retry the process over weekend to see if it actually was a intermediary Denim update for AT&T 1520.
> Just shared this to see if anyone else noticed this.

Click to collapse



Your firmware version is superior to 02061.00074.14273.33019?


----------



## shan93 (Feb 18, 2015)

anaheiim said:


> Hi,
> 
> Turn off your device. Just connect your device to your PC via USB, your device will automatically start. Do not do anything (no press button). Once you see the Nokia logo appears, click Retry.

Click to collapse



thnx for the reply bro! 
but after click retry it shows an error message .
"Message send failed."


----------



## mynkgandhi (Feb 18, 2015)

anaheiim said:


> Ok, the Microsoft website misled me, for he said IN is APAC and not IMEA. Well seen
> You can flash if you want.

Click to collapse



Thanks man.. Will it be safe to Flash?

Also advise if any other process I need to follow as in Root unlock or something. 

the main reason I wanna do is to get 2G selective option.

Let me know if any other method available to do rather then flashing.


----------



## DilanChd (Feb 18, 2015)

shan93 said:


> thnx for the reply bro!
> but after click retry it shows an error message .

Click to collapse



Click on "Copy to clipboard", and paste the contents here.

- - - - - - -



mynkgandhi said:


> Thanks man.. Will it be safe to Flash?
> 
> Also advise if any other process I need to follow as in Root unlock or something.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It will safe, as much as driving a car can be, as much as a flash can be. You flash the same RM, so it should be fine.
You can not root-unlock your NL930.


----------



## shan93 (Feb 18, 2015)

anaheiim said:


> Click on "Copy to clipboard", and paste the contents here.
> 
> - - - - - - -
> 
> "Message send failed."

Click to collapse


----------



## masterbeta (Feb 18, 2015)

*just a bit confused...*

so, my 1520 is: 059T5X9 RM-940 VAR NAM US ATT SL WHITE
does this mean there is no unbranded roms available just yet?

and what exactly is this:  059V2M9 PWBASSY RM-940 LIGHT SWAP ENG ATT ?

the confusion lies in that sure the RM940 series has different roms according to color, and theoretically with your posting, you can flash any rom regardless of code so long as it's in the same family of the RM940 series?

please clear the confusion 

either way - any word on denim or at the very least unbranded clean stock rom for the 1520 rm940 series?
thanks!


----------



## shan93 (Feb 18, 2015)

shan93 said:


> anaheiim said:
> 
> 
> > Click on "Copy to clipboard", and paste the contents here.
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## Bruce_X_Lee (Feb 18, 2015)

*Nokia Care Suite does not recognize firmware any more, or is it just me*

solved.


----------



## DilanChd (Feb 18, 2015)

masterbeta said:


> so, my 1520 is: 059T5X9 RM-940 VAR NAM US ATT SL WHITE
> does this mean there is no unbranded roms available just yet?
> 
> and what exactly is this:  059V2M9 PWBASSY RM-940 LIGHT SWAP ENG ATT ?
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi,

Yes, there are no unbranded ROM for RM-940.
059V2M9 PWBASSY RM-940 LIGHT SWAP ENG ATT is a engineering (ENG) ROM, not to touch.
The color does not matter. I confess I do not know why there is a product code per color. However, a color to another, the ROM is strictly the same. It is useless to want flash 059T5X8 RM-940 VAR NAM US ATT SL BLACK on your 059T5X9 RM-940 VAR NAM US ATT SL WHITE for example.


----------



## masterbeta (Feb 18, 2015)

anaheiim said:


> Hi,
> 
> Yes, there are no unbranded ROM for RM-940.
> 059V2M9 PWBASSY RM-940 LIGHT SWAP ENG ATT is a engineering (ENG) ROM, not to touch.
> The color does not matter. I confess I do not know why there is a product code per color. However, a color to another, the ROM is strictly the same. It is useless to want flash 059T5X8 RM-940 VAR NAM US ATT SL BLACK on your 059T5X9 RM-940 VAR NAM US ATT SL WHITE for example.

Click to collapse



thank you for this!!! i was racking my brain over it for a while! because i did manage to grab the PWBASSY rom just wasn't sure what it was - i didn't flash it so no worries - what exactly does that one do if not to touch? either way, do you know if the RM940 will ever get unbranded rom? or if you could guide me on any info on to do it myself? can we make custom roms for the 1520?

thank you again!


----------



## Vincy99 (Feb 19, 2015)

*Unbranded ROM for Lumia 530 RM-1018*

Can I have the unbranded ROM details for Lumia 530 RM-1018.


----------



## DilanChd (Feb 19, 2015)

masterbeta said:


> thank you for this!!! i was racking my brain over it for a while! because i did manage to grab the PWBASSY rom just wasn't sure what it was - i didn't flash it so no worries - what exactly does that one do if not to touch? either way, do you know if the RM940 will ever get unbranded rom? or if you could guide me on any info on to do it myself? can we make custom roms for the 1520?
> 
> thank you again!

Click to collapse



Hi,

What to do? Nothing, because ROMs for RM-940 are either branded ATT or ENG. So doing nothing.
I do not know if it will be a day of unbranded ROMs USA RM-940. Look at the NL1020 (RM-877), he got unbranded ROM USA well after its initial release.
Not custom ROM for now.

- - - - - - -



Vincy99 said:


> Can I have the unbranded ROM details for Lumia 530 RM-1018.

Click to collapse



Hi,

What is your hardware product code?


----------



## GEO147 (Feb 19, 2015)

Hey,

So I recently flashed the Finland CV Rom on my L930. I have had some flicker and very quick battery wasting issues but the biggest issue is not being able to send receive MMS.

I am on O2 in Ireland and there is no Ireland CV rom, would I be better off flashing the UK CV rom on my L920 or is Finland CV rom just fine?

Or should I go ahead and put the Ireland O2 branded rom on again? Would this fix MMS? What is product code?

When flashing a product code will I go back to Cyan again for OTA Denim? Or are the roms updates in care suite to Denim now?

Really I am just trying to make sure I have the optimal ROM on my L930 for the region and carrier I have (Ireland/O2)

Thanks,
George.


----------



## vartanarsen (Feb 19, 2015)

Hello Anneheim, can you please provide Lumia 920 (RM-820) files for Black software?  I am on Cyan, and I need to downgrade to Black.  I am looking for Mexico CV Black variant

Thanks, I greatly appreciate it.


----------



## DilanChd (Feb 20, 2015)

GEO147 said:


> Hey,
> 
> So I recently flashed the Finland CV Rom on my L930. I have had some flicker and very quick battery wasting issues but the biggest issue is not being able to send receive MMS.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi,

If you like FI CV as she is, then do not change. If you don't like as she is, so you can see GB CV. Then if it still does not fit you, you can see IE O2. For the MMS, I can't say, because I don't know. I put here the product codes (both are currently under Lumia Denim):

059W004 RM-1045 VAR EURO GB CV BLACK
059W2Z9 RM-1045 VAR EURO IE O2 BLACK SL

- - - - - - -



vartanarsen said:


> Hello Anneheim, can you please provide Lumia 920 (RM-820) files for Black software?  I am on Cyan, and I need to downgrade to Black.  I am looking for Mexico CV Black variant
> 
> Thanks, I greatly appreciate it.

Click to collapse



Hi,

I have uploaded for you *059S0M8 RM-820 VAR AMERICA LTA1 MX CV BLACK* in *Lumia Black* version (*3051.40000.1347.1001*). Download and unzip the 059S0M8_RM820_3051.40000.1347.1001.rar archive. This will give you a folder named "*rm-1045*" that you must moved in the directory/path "*C:\ProgramData\Nokia\Packages\Products*" (to access this directory/path, you must enable the files and folders hidden). If Windows tells you that the file already exists in this directory/path, simply replace it with the one you just unzip. Then simply follow the tutorial in the "*Flash the product code/ROM*" step.


----------



## DFVasquez (Feb 20, 2015)

*bricked lumia 1520*

Not sure if I can get much help here.    I was using nokia software recovery to revert to older version of wp8.1 and somehow ended up bricking my phone.  it won't turn on, vibrate or anything.  It did show red Nokia logo at one point but not anymore.   I'm using the NSRT now but still nothing   any help would be appreciated.   Just plugged phone into pc after quick charge and its showing up as QHSUSB_BULK.


----------



## Vincy99 (Feb 20, 2015)

anaheiim said:


> Hi,
> 
> What to do? Nothing, because ROMs for RM-940 are either branded ATT or ENG. So doing nothing.
> I do not know if it will be a day of unbranded ROMs USA RM-940. Look at the NL1020 (RM-877), he got unbranded ROM USA well after its initial release.
> ...

Click to collapse



The product code is 059W581 , Australia telstra locked.. I just want to network unlock this. Thanks for your response


----------



## beka909 (Feb 20, 2015)

*debrand att lumia 925*

no new for lumia 925 att ?  
I am having problem outside of USA with LTE support and need help


----------



## DilanChd (Feb 20, 2015)

DFVasquez said:


> Not sure if I can get much help here.    I was using nokia software recovery to revert to older version of wp8.1 and somehow ended up bricking my phone.  it won't turn on, vibrate or anything.  It did show red Nokia logo at one point but not anymore.   I'm using the NSRT now but still nothing   any help would be appreciated.   Just plugged phone into pc after quick charge and its showing up as QHSUSB_BULK.

Click to collapse


@feherneoh : what do you think?

- - - - - - -



Vincy99 said:


> The product code is 059W581 , Australia telstra locked.. I just want to network unlock this. Thanks for your response

Click to collapse



Hi,

You can unbrand your device by flashing this ROM 059W579 RM-1018 VAR APAC AU CV. However, as told at OP (post #1), the flash does not SIMunlock your device.

- - - - - - -



beka909 said:


> no new for lumia 925 att ?
> I am having problem outside of USA with LTE support and need help

Click to collapse



Hi,

If you flash an ROM of RM-893, the process tells you an FFU error or not?


----------



## beka909 (Feb 20, 2015)

anaheiim said:


> @feherneoh : what do you think?
> 
> - - - - - - -
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



when I am trying non-ATT RM-893 it says ffu error 
the same product code is flashing normally
on tmobile version I successfully managed to flash  RM-892 on RM-893  and it worked but now I only have ATT version and need to debrand it and use LTE


----------



## KSon82 (Feb 20, 2015)

This is great, and exactly what I was looking for.  Using your easy to follow steps, I'm able to flash a phone I just purchased for my daughter since she broke the screen on her last phone.  It's a Nokia Lumia 530 locked to Telenor in Norway.  And there sits the problem, I'm not certain what I should be searching for to get an unbranded (and unlocked) version of the WP 8.1 system for the phone.  I've found the ROM _with_ the Telenor branding, but I'm trying to figure out what OS code I need to use to get rid of Telenor.

Any suggestions?


----------



## MaartenMir (Feb 20, 2015)

Successfully flashed 925 to RM-892_eu_netherlands_353. (great tutorial)
I had the problem that I couldn't select 4G as fastest speed. Now I can select 4G, great.

But.. 4g is never visible as speed, H+ is the max speed i've seen (10 Mbps is measured with a speedtest program).
Sim card in another 925 phone (with same firmware, only hardware revision is different (higher)) will give 4G speed directly.

Do you think some firmware setting still prevents my phone from connected to 4G?

-edit:

Also; it seems that my phone is having difficulties with connection losses. I see the no-connection state often since the update.


----------



## Vincy99 (Feb 21, 2015)

anaheiim said:


> @feherneoh : what do you think?
> 
> - - - - - - -
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Hi anaheiim
Is there any way to network unlock the phone by flashing without using box.
Thanks


----------



## DilanChd (Feb 21, 2015)

beka909 said:


> when I am trying non-ATT RM-893 it says ffu error
> the same product code is flashing normally
> on tmobile version I successfully managed to flash  RM-892 on RM-893  and it worked but now I only have ATT version and need to debrand it and use LTE

Click to collapse



Hi,

So no, you still can not.

- - - - - - -



KSon82 said:


> This is great, and exactly what I was looking for.  Using your easy to follow steps, I'm able to flash a phone I just purchased for my daughter since she broke the screen on her last phone.  It's a Nokia Lumia 530 locked to Telenor in Norway.  And there sits the problem, I'm not certain what I should be searching for to get an unbranded (and unlocked) version of the WP 8.1 system for the phone.  I've found the ROM _with_ the Telenor branding, but I'm trying to figure out what OS code I need to use to get rid of Telenor.
> 
> Any suggestions?

Click to collapse



Hi,

Do you live in Norway?
The product type of your L530 is RM-1017? To check, go to the Settings > extras+info > tell us the value of the line "Manufacturer Name".

- - - - - - -



MaartenMir said:


> Successfully flashed 925 to RM-892_eu_netherlands_353. (great tutorial)
> I had the problem that I couldn't select 4G as fastest speed. Now I can select 4G, great.
> 
> But.. 4g is never visible as speed, H+ is the max speed i've seen (10 Mbps is measured with a speedtest program).
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi,

Yes, it could come from that. You also flashed your second NL925?

- - - - - - -



Vincy99 said:


> Hi anaheiim
> Is there any way to network unlock the phone by flashing without using box.
> Thanks

Click to collapse



Hi,

No, it is not possible.
And with box, I've never tried.


----------



## beka909 (Feb 21, 2015)

anaheiim said:


> Hi,
> 
> So no, you still can not.

Click to collapse



non of the ATT version is capable of flashing to EU version  ? 
I also have lumia 520 and 635


----------



## DilanChd (Feb 21, 2015)

beka909 said:


> non of the ATT version is capable of flashing to EU version  ?
> I also have lumia 520 and 635

Click to collapse



Not capable, because FFU error.
Product type (RM-????) of your NL520 and NL635, please?


----------



## beka909 (Feb 21, 2015)

anaheiim said:


> Not capable, because FFU error.
> Product type (RM-????) of your NL520 and NL635, please?

Click to collapse



RM-915 and RM-975


----------



## DilanChd (Feb 21, 2015)

beka909 said:


> RM-915 and RM-975

Click to collapse



For your NL635, try to flash 059W4X2 RM-975 VAR NAM 4R CV (multivariants unbranded USA/Canada), but you will get certainly an error FFU if your currently product code is an AT&T branded.


----------



## beka909 (Feb 21, 2015)

anaheiim said:


> For your NL635, try to flash 059W4X2 RM-975 VAR NAM 4R CV (multivariants unbranded USA/Canada), but you will get certainly an error FFU if your currently product code is an AT&T branded.

Click to collapse



yes it is ATT and will there be any thing to debrand att phones ?


----------



## DilanChd (Feb 21, 2015)

beka909 said:


> yes it is ATT and will there be any thing to debrand att phones ?

Click to collapse



Try for your NL635 with the product code that I gave to you, but if you will get an FFU error, so not other way.


----------



## KSon82 (Feb 21, 2015)

anaheiim said:


> Hi,
> Do you live in Norway?
> The product type of your L530 is RM-1017? To check, go to the Settings > extras+info > tell us the value of the line "Manufacturer Name".

Click to collapse



Yes, I live in Norway.  

What I've found under the "Extra + info" area is:

*Manufacturer name: RM-1017_1101*

Appreciate the help.  I just have no clue where to start looking for a compatible ROM for Norway that isn't locked to Telenor.


----------



## DilanChd (Feb 21, 2015)

KSon82 said:


> Yes, I live in Norway.
> 
> What I've found under the "Extra + info" area is:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Flash *059W3M6 RM-1017 VAR EURO 3V CV*. This is a multivariants ROM (000-FI (Finland), 000-33 (Europe), 000-NO (Norway), 000-SE (Sweden)). That's why you could not find 000-NO, because it was "hidden" ^^

Edit: 

If you flash this ROM, you can try two things, please?
1. When the flash, and the configuration of your device, do not integrate the SIM card. Go once in the Settings hub > extras+info > and give me the value of the line "Mobile Operator".
2. Turn off your device, integrate your SIM card, turn on your device, and re-give me the value that you have the line "Mobile Operator".

This will allow me to test a hypothesis. Thanks.


----------



## GEO147 (Feb 21, 2015)

anaheiim said:


> Hi,
> 
> If you like FI CV as she is, then do not change. If you don't like as she is, so you can see GB CV. Then if it still does not fit you, you can see IE O2. For the MMS, I can't say, because I don't know. I put here the product codes (both are currently under Lumia Denim):
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks but could I get those two product codes in Orange colour please?


----------



## DilanChd (Feb 21, 2015)

GEO147 said:


> Thanks but could I get those two product codes in Orange colour please?

Click to collapse



As mentioned in the tutorial, color does not matter. Moreover, an color to another for an same variant, the ROM is strictly the same. But if you really want:

059W006 RM-1045 VAR EURO GB CV BR_ORA
059W383 RM-1045 VAR EURO IE O2 BR_ORA SL


----------



## dfeva (Feb 21, 2015)

*ATT 1520*

Hi, I'm downloading The United Kingdom Lumia 1520 firmware (o59V337 RM-937 VAR EURO GB DV BLACK) right now. I'm wondering if it will work on my ATT 1520 (RM-940)? Has anyone heard of this being done ? I wasn't able to find any information on this thread.

Thank You!


----------



## DilanChd (Feb 21, 2015)

dfeva said:


> Hi, I'm downloading The United Kingdom Lumia 1520 firmware (o59V337 RM-937 VAR EURO GB DV BLACK) right now. I'm wondering if it will work on my ATT 1520 (RM-940)? Has anyone heard of this being done ? I wasn't able to find any information on this thread.
> 
> Thank You!

Click to collapse



Hi,

No, it will not work, you will get FFU error.


----------



## KSon82 (Feb 22, 2015)

anaheiim said:


> Flash *059W3M6 RM-1017 VAR EURO 3V CV*
> If you flash this ROM, you can try two things, please?

Click to collapse



I sure will, thank you Anaheiim for your help.  I'm just curious though, you want me to flash the device, then check the operator without the sim card and then check the same thing with the sim card?


----------



## DilanChd (Feb 22, 2015)

KSon82 said:


> I sure will, thank you Anaheiim for your help.  I'm just curious though, you want me to flash the device, then check the operator without the sim card and then check the same thing with the sim card?

Click to collapse



Thanks. Yes, exactly. 

In fact, on the ROMs multivariants, I think some parameters (such as "Mobile Operator") is influenced by the integrated SIM card, as long as it is configured for a particular SIM card. For example, a guy had a NL930, with a multivariants ROM (two variants in the ROM: BE CV, and BE Proximus), and it had a Proximus SIM card. Once that he have flashed this ROM, non-integrated SIM card, the active variant was BE CV. Then, once he had integrated his Proximus SIM card, the variant that became active was BE Proximus.

To me, this is based on the integrated SIM card, and depending on, it changes some parameters. Normally, for you, without integrated SIM card, the value of "Mobile Operator" should be 000-33. Once integrated SIM card, rebooted phone, "Mobile Operator" should logically display 000-NO.


----------



## MaartenMir (Feb 22, 2015)

anaheiim said:


> Hi,
> 
> Yes, it could come from that. You also flashed your second NL925?
> .

Click to collapse



Hi!

No I did not flash the other NL925.
My own 925 is really having connectivity problems since the flash from 000-DE to 000-NL. Is there something I could try?
I manually selected the correct carrier, roaming = on, 4G maximum speed selected

Is there another better (stable) 4G enabled rom I could try?


----------



## Baldev143 (Feb 22, 2015)

*dude !!!! help!!!!*

my phone just got dead while I waS using the windows recovery tool . while installing it stuck at 5% 10%  , I triead a couple of times and then at last my phone went dead , no response from my phone , only gets detected by my computer as QHSUSB_DLOAD and nothing happens , please guys help to recover my lumia 520 , a big big help , sorry for my noob english


----------



## DilanChd (Feb 22, 2015)

MaartenMir said:


> Hi!
> 
> No I did not flash the other NL925.
> My own 925 is really having connectivity problems since the flash from 000-DE to 000-NL. Is there something I could try?
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi,

You can try different ROMs (GB CV in first):

059S916 RM-892 VAR GB CV BLACK
059T0B2 RM-892 VAR EURO FR CV BLACK
059T2W4 RM-892 VAR MVP EURO DK IS NO SE BLACK
059S4J7 RM-892 VAR FI CV BLACK
059T3D8 RM-892 VAR MVP EURO BE LU BLACK


----------



## gio300zx (Feb 22, 2015)

*1520 APAC flashed to CV GBIE Denim OK*

I have been xda-dev member since XDA Orbit and it still helps me out :good: I gave up flashing ROMs once WP7 (or was it 6.5?) made it impossible. But this year, I find my 1520 had not updated to Denim. I am in UK on O2 and bought the 1520 from a UK site recommended on UK Nokia blog just after launch. I follow the O2 forums and find Denim release is late - and then even after has actually been released, my 1520 still doesn't update. Hmmm. Dig a bit more and find my 1520 is actually from Hong Kong and is APAC. Aha, this is probably why I don't have update yet. Carry on digging and find this very thread. Salut, mon brave.
Since yesterday, I read the instructions carefully, download everything as instructed and my 1520 is now wearing Denim EURO GB CV. Merci beaucoup.
Only one slight glitch, the first time I connect 1520 to PC while using Nokia Care Suite, the PC wanted to download some drivers and so I waited and the phone carried on booting. So I repeated the process and didn't wait for the drivers, just did the button thing straight away. Flash worked fine.


----------



## MaartenMir (Feb 23, 2015)

anaheiim said:


> Hi,
> 
> You can try different ROMs (GB CV in first):
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Running *059S916 RM-892 VAR GB CV BLACK* now, still seeing connection losses. 

Is it possible that these versions do not match well with my hardware version?


----------



## migoz (Feb 23, 2015)

hi anaheiim this is my first question here and i wish you could help me....my lumia 925 got frozen so i tried to soft reset it using the power button and volume down,but the phone kept restarting and i hadn't the charger then,until the phone got bricked,now when i connect it to the charge only the windows logo button blinks and no other respone,tried everything hard reset and lumia recovery tool,and now trying with nokia care suite,but till now no solution,if you could help me i would be grateful then


----------



## KSon82 (Feb 23, 2015)

anaheiim said:


> Thanks. Yes, exactly.

Click to collapse



Ok, I'm not sure what I did wrong.  I flashed the phone with the firmware version you gave me.  It went through the flash step and restarted and I had to set up the phone.  Upon plugging in the sim card, I'm getting the notice that the phone is locked to a certain network.  I'm going to try it again, hopefully this time around it'll stick.

Network after the flash (if it did indeed flash) was 00NO before putting the sim card in.

***Edit***
Under "Operator" it doesn't say Telenor, but rather "Norway".  So I'm thinking the phone believes it's locked to a mobile operator called "Norway" which doesn't exist.  Any idea why this is happening?

Maybe I need a NetCom branded ROM, I really have no clue.


----------



## DilanChd (Feb 23, 2015)

gio300zx said:


> I have been xda-dev member since XDA Orbit and it still helps me out :good: I gave up flashing ROMs once WP7 (or was it 6.5?) made it impossible. But this year, I find my 1520 had not updated to Denim. I am in UK on O2 and bought the 1520 from a UK site recommended on UK Nokia blog just after launch. I follow the O2 forums and find Denim release is late - and then even after has actually been released, my 1520 still doesn't update. Hmmm. Dig a bit more and find my 1520 is actually from Hong Kong and is APAC. Aha, this is probably why I don't have update yet. Carry on digging and find this very thread. Salut, mon brave.
> Since yesterday, I read the instructions carefully, download everything as instructed and my 1520 is now wearing Denim EURO GB CV. Merci beaucoup.
> Only one slight glitch, the first time I connect 1520 to PC while using Nokia Care Suite, the PC wanted to download some drivers and so I waited and the phone carried on booting. So I repeated the process and didn't wait for the drivers, just did the button thing straight away. Flash worked fine.

Click to collapse



Hi,

Thanks for your donation :good: :highfive:

Best regards,
Dylan

- - - - - - -



MaartenMir said:


> Running *059S916 RM-892 VAR GB CV BLACK* now, still seeing connection losses.
> 
> Is it possible that these versions do not match well with my hardware version?

Click to collapse



Hi,

Try with other ROMs that I indicated you.

- - - - - - -



migoz said:


> hi anaheiim this is my first question here and i wish you could help me....my lumia 925 got frozen so i tried to soft reset it using the power button and volume down,but the phone kept restarting and i hadn't the charger then,until the phone got bricked,now when i connect it to the charge only the windows logo button blinks and no other respone,tried everything hard reset and lumia recovery tool,and now trying with nokia care suite,but till now no solution,if you could help me i would be grateful then

Click to collapse



Hi,

You had get errors when you flashs? If so, which?

- - - - - - - -



KSon82 said:


> Ok, I'm not sure what I did wrong.  I flashed the phone with the firmware version you gave me.  It went through the flash step and restarted and I had to set up the phone.  Upon plugging in the sim card, I'm getting the notice that the phone is locked to a certain network.  I'm going to try it again, hopefully this time around it'll stick.
> 
> Network after the flash (if it did indeed flash) was 00NO before putting the sim card in.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi,

For me, everything is good. 000-NO as planned, this corresponds to CV Norway, what you wanted. "Operator", it means nothing and has no influence.
Everything works fine?


----------



## migoz (Feb 23, 2015)

anaheiim said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> You had get errors when you flashs? If so, which?

Click to collapse



when i connect it to the pc it reads it as "qualcomm hs-usb qdloader 9008",when i try lumia recevery tool it says phone is not supported;when using nokia care suite it keeps teeling me that application lost connection with the device and asks me to turn it off press the power button and the volume down one and then connect it to the usb..no vibration occurs only the windows logo botton down the screen blinks for seconds


----------



## KSon82 (Feb 23, 2015)

anaheiim said:


> For me, everything is good. 000-NO as planned, this corresponds to CV Norway, what you wanted. "Operator", it means nothing and has no influence.
> Everything works fine?

Click to collapse



After the flash, I started the phone and set it up.  After it was done, I put in the Telenor sim card and the phone tells me that it is locked to another service provider.  I thought it might have been the sim card that got damaged somehow so I tried mine.  I still got the same problem.

So I'm back at start, with a locked phone.  I appreciate your help in all of this.

***Edit***
When I go to Settings-About, I'm told the phone's operator is "Operator: Norway" but when I go to "Extra", it says 000-NO.  Either way, it is rejecting my simcard telling me the phone is locked.


----------



## DilanChd (Feb 23, 2015)

KSon82 said:


> After the flash, I started the phone and set it up.  After it was done, I put in the Telenor sim card and the phone tells me that it is locked to another service provider.  I thought it might have been the sim card that got damaged somehow so I tried mine.  I still got the same problem.
> 
> So I'm back at start, with a locked phone.  I appreciate your help in all of this.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You have a SIM card from Telenor?
You have restart your device when you have inserted the SIM card (because if you have not restarted, it does not detect the SIM card)?

"Operator" does not matter, for example, it could be "NO CV" or "000-NO" (on some variants, the "Operator" is the name of the variant, on other nothing), but it does not matter, it is simply a statement of information  In fact, "Operator" is not based on the SIM card, but is directly configured according to ROM. As before you were on a ROM branded Telenor, "Operator" showed probably "Telenor" because it is a ROM branded Telenor.
000-NO is quite normal, since you have NO CV variant.


----------



## KSon82 (Feb 23, 2015)

anaheiim said:


> You have a SIM card from Telenor?
> You have restart your device when you have inserted the SIM card (because if you have not restarted, it does not detect the SIM card)?

Click to collapse



The phone was locked to Telenor, my daughter and I use Netcom.  I have to remove the battery in order to insert the sim card, so the phone is off when the sim card is put in the phone. *Once I turn it on and enter the PIN code, it tells me that the phone is locked to a carrier and that I need to contact the carrier to get an unlock code.*

So I don't understand why the phone is telling me that since it's flashed with the ROM you provided. :crying:


----------



## Emurnextbf (Feb 24, 2015)

*Question...*

Today i have checked the denim availability in asia pacific and founded that In china* Lumia 630 Dual SIM (Unicom)* was running on Denim.. currently iam on *Lumia 630 Dual SIM	Country variant	Cyan	8.10.12397.895	 01061.00066.14235.36002*
if i flash that rom will my lumia 630 work ? or will get sim lock?
Product code of that ROM : *059V976: RM-978 VAR APAC CN UNICOM*


----------



## Draco351 (Feb 24, 2015)

*Boot loaders in FFU not signed*

Hello,

today I tried to flash my Nokia Lumia 520 but I get the next message:


```
0x00030007: The boot loaders in FFU file are not signed for this device. RKH of device: 7C81AABA97E4904DB782605A6C74A59480361E5A363337B2EF5B8F925763110B. RKH of FFU image: F771E62AF89994064F77CD3BC16829503BDF9A3D506D3FACECAEF3F808C868FD

Exception:
Nokia.CareSuite.PlugIns.MurzimRecovery.RecoveryDialog.MurzimProgrammingException: 0x00030007: The boot loaders in FFU file are not signed for this device. RKH of device: 7C81AABA97E4904DB782605A6C74A59480361E5A363337B2EF5B8F925763110B. RKH of FFU image: F771E62AF89994064F77CD3BC16829503BDF9A3D506D3FACECAEF3F808C868FD

   en Nokia.CareSuite.PlugIns.MurzimRecovery.RecoveryDialog.RecoveryDialogModel.Flash()
   en Nokia.CareSuite.PlugIns.MurzimRecovery.RecoveryDialog.RecoveryDialogModel.<HandleDownloadVariantPackageCompleted>b__c(Object state)
```

I bought this Lumia 520 on Aliexpress, imported from Asia, and the type code (RM-914) matches with the ROM I downloaded. The problem is, this phone has a product code (*0515597*) that doesn't retrieve me anything when using Data Package Manager.  However, I have another Lumia 520 not imported (I bought it in Spain), and with this product code (*059S5D4*) Data Package Manager is able to retrieve me a ROM with variante name *RM-914 VAR ES CV*.

That ROM is the one I'm trying to use with the imported Lumia 520, but I'm confused, because I thought if both phones have same type code there wouldn't be any problem. I want to flash the imported Lumia 520 because it doesn't offers me any update, so I can't even acces to the Preview for Developers program. So, what's going on? Is there any way to fix this?


----------



## DilanChd (Feb 24, 2015)

KSon82 said:


> The phone was locked to Telenor, my daughter and I use Netcom.  I have to remove the battery in order to insert the sim card, so the phone is off when the sim card is put in the phone. *Once I turn it on and enter the PIN code, it tells me that the phone is locked to a carrier and that I need to contact the carrier to get an unlock code.*
> 
> So I don't understand why the phone is telling me that since it's flashed with the ROM you provided. :crying:

Click to collapse



Hi,

The SIM card working before the flash, or was locked?
Note that, as said in post # 1, the flash don't simunlock the device.
Set the code ##7820# (or ##7820 + call) in the phone dialer, and see if you have access to simunlockage system. Then, ask an code of simunlockage at the operator that it has simlocked your device (in this case, Telenor apparently).

- - - - - - -



Emurnextbf said:


> Today i have checked the denim availability in asia pacific and founded that In china* Lumia 630 Dual SIM (Unicom)* was running on Denim.. currently iam on *Lumia 630 Dual SIM	Country variant	Cyan	8.10.12397.895	 01061.00066.14235.36002*
> if i flash that rom will my lumia 630 work ? or will get sim lock?
> Product code of that ROM : *059V976: RM-978 VAR APAC CN UNICOM*

Click to collapse



Hi,

You are currently on which variant (extras+info > "Manufacturer Name" and "Mobile Operator" line)?

- - - - - - -



Draco351 said:


> Hello,
> 
> today I tried to flash my Nokia Lumia 520 but I get the next message:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi,

0515597 corresponds to nothing, at least nothing to NL520.
Recheck the hardware product code and tell me. Tell me also what are the values of the line "Manufacturer Name" and "Mobile Operator" at extras+info. Also, tell me what is your version of firmware that you have in "about" menu.


----------



## Emurnextbf (Feb 24, 2015)

anaheiim said:


> Hi,
> 
> You are currently on which variant (extras+info > "Manufacturer Name" and "Mobile Operator" line)?

Click to collapse



Manufacturer Name : RM-978_1057
Mobile Operator : 000-PK


----------



## Draco351 (Feb 24, 2015)

anaheiim said:


> Hi,
> 
> 0515597 corresponds to nothing, at least nothing to NL520.
> Recheck the hardware product code and tell me. Tell me also what are the values of the line "Manufacturer Name" and "Mobile Operator" at extras+info. Also, tell me what is your version of firmware that you have in "about" menu.

Click to collapse



The hardware product code is correct, but sorry, I noticed this phone is RM-915, although at backside it says RM-914. Even with that, Data Package Manager can't find anything 

*Manufacturer Name*: RM-915_Ita_Ita_330
*Mobile Operator*: 000-MX
*OS Version*: 8.0.10211.204 (and says there are no available updates -.-' )
*Firmware*: 1030.6409.1314.1002

At backside sticker it says:

- *Model:* Nokia 520
- *Type*: RM-914
- *CODE*: 0515597
- *FCC ID*: QURRM-914

And made in finland. The Lumia 520 I bought at spain is made in china.


----------



## DilanChd (Feb 24, 2015)

Emurnextbf said:


> Manufacturer Name : RM-978_1057
> Mobile Operator : 000-PK

Click to collapse



You live in what country?
Although the CN Unicom variant seems the only variant of the RM-978 that is * received Lumia Denim, I advise you not to flash this ROM, it is better to stay on the ROM you have, or flashed a ROM that matches your country.

- - - - - - -



Draco351 said:


> The hardware product code is correct, but sorry, I noticed this phone is RM-915, although at backside it says RM-914. Even with that, Data Package Manager can't find anything
> 
> *Manufacturer Name*: RM-915_Ita_Ita_330
> *Mobile Operator*: 000-MX
> ...

Click to collapse



I did not understand what you wanted to do.
You live in what country?
What is the firmware version of your NL520 (the RM-914 / 0515597)?


----------



## Emurnextbf (Feb 24, 2015)

anaheiim said:


> You live in what country?
> Although the CN Unicom variant seems the only variant of the RM-978 that is * received Lumia Denim, I advise you not to flash this ROM, it is better to stay on the ROM you have, or flashed a ROM that matches your country.

Click to collapse



i live in pakistan ... if i flash this rom will iam able to go back ? i have my current product code 
iam changing rom cuz my this rom is not receiving any updates :/  no update since april :3


----------



## DilanChd (Feb 24, 2015)

Emurnextbf said:


> i live in pakistan ... if i flash this rom will iam able to go back ? i have my current product code
> iam changing rom cuz my this rom is not receiving any updates :/  no update since april :3

Click to collapse



Yes, you can go back.


----------



## Emurnextbf (Feb 24, 2015)

anaheiim said:


> Yes, you can go back.

Click to collapse



while flashing its showing this error  i follow all the steps 

DTL Connection: Could not connect to media. DTL Back-End error code = 0x8400A403. DTL Back-End: Driver initialization failed. DCM status code = 0x84004415, Common USB DCM: No device found from the target USB port, last error code = 0x80100010. .
Exception:
System.Runtime.InteropServices.COMException (0x8400AC35): DTL Connection: Could not connect to media. DTL Back-End error code = 0x8400A403. DTL Back-End: Driver initialization failed. DCM status code = 0x84004415, Common USB DCM: No device found from the target USB port, last error code = 0x80100010. .
   at FuseLib.DtlConnectionClass.ConnectToMedia()
   at Nokia.CareSuite.PlugIns.MurzimRecovery.RecoveryConnectionManager..ctor(FuseLoader fuseLoader, IConnection connection, UserInteractionDelegate userInteractionDelegate)
   at Nokia.CareSuite.PlugIns.MurzimRecovery.RecoveryConnectionManager..ctor(IConnection connection, UserInteractionDelegate userInteractionDelegate)
   at Nokia.CareSuite.PlugIns.MurzimRecovery.RecoveryDialog.RecoveryDialogModel.Flash()
   at Nokia.CareSuite.PlugIns.MurzimRecovery.RecoveryDialog.RecoveryDialogModel.<HandleDownloadVariantPackageCompleted>b__c(Object state)


----------



## Draco351 (Feb 25, 2015)

anaheiim said:


> I did not understand what you wanted to do.
> You live in what country?
> What is the firmware version of your NL520 (the RM-914 / 0515597)?

Click to collapse



I live in* Spain*, and I wan't to install WP 8.1 in this Lumia 520. The problem is when I press "search updates" it says phone is already updated, but as you can see, my version is 8.0., and due to this, I can't even acces to the Preview for Developers program.

For that reason I thought there was a problem with my OS, and I was trying to install a newer version with your tutorial, because at least I would like to have the notification center, and all other things that actually I don't have. Just like when an Android user can't update their OS and wants to install a ROM.

*Manufacturer Name*: RM-915_Ita_Ita_330
*Mobile Operator*: 000-MX
*OS Version*: 8.0.10211.204
*Firmware*: 1030.6409.1314.1002

*Model:* Nokia 520
*Type*: RM-914
*CODE*: 0515597
*FCC ID*: QURRM-914

I can't understand why if the phone is imported from Asia, at manufacturer name appears "Italy" and in mobile operator "Mexico".


----------



## virtual_law (Feb 25, 2015)

*All praises!!!*

Okay, I wanted to thank Anaheiim for his amazing tutorial! It is all 100% flawless and hassle free, as put by me into practice. Underneath, I will explain WHY I had to flash my Lumia 1520 and the problems it solved. I came from RM_937 Vietnam firmware to 059V337 RM-937 CV VAR EURO GB BLACK successfully. 

This was the best way I figured to thank him (apart from a donation of course, thats ALWAYS no.1 ) so others and himself can learn from it. So here's a small summary:

I have the Lumia 1520 in black. I bought it secondhand. It was loaded with the RM_937_xxx_vietnam firmware (basically the firmware was from Vietnam). Now this firmware was CRAP. I tried Hard Resetting, Soft Resetting, etc, but it had the exact same issues before and after. It had major crashing issues, Whatsapp would often crash, you could not share pictures directly from the Photo Album (Whatsapp would crash), but attach them individually from within Whatsapp. Several other Apps either crashed on startup (Gmaps, etc) or crash mid-way (Utorrent, whatsapp, etc.). Another issue was with wifi, I had a lumia 1020 before which in the same position in the house would get a strong consistent 3 bars. Lumia 1520 would get 2 bars and the signal would often drop. I thought updating would solve it but the phone WOULD NOT update. It would download the whole software (I would watch the status go from 0% to 100%, and then Preparing to Install) and then the ultimate nutbuster, "The software was downloaded but couldn't be opened" error would pop up. I was stuck with Windows phone 8.1 Cyan on the devil's phone!  

And Icing on the cake was, LTE was not working out of the box (someone else on page 72ish also mentioned the same issue), however, I found a successful work around. I read somewhere to access the secret advanced menu by dialing ##3282# (I may be wrong but it seems that this menu is only available from Vietnam firmware) which leads you to a FIELD TEST. I did that, and I found an option for LTE. Under this, there is an option to select Automatic, or Manual. It is set to Automatic by default. I selected MANUAL, and voila, there was now an L (for LTE) showing up in place of E (for Edge). I was happy.

However, app crashing issue persisted. So I ended up on this thread in the soft bosom of Anaheiim's genius. I read his posts some more and found that he recommended to flash 059V337 RM-937 CV VAR EURO GB BLACK if you had the RM_937 Lumia 1520. 

The rest is history! There was ONE hiccup AFTER the successful flash AND the hard reset. When the phone started for the first time after the Hard Reset with the new firmware, it asked me for language, etc, and then I think it seemed to have forgotten what it had to do next cause it got stuck on the loading screen for ages (little dots going across the screen, you've all been there). Anyhow, restarted the phone, and it all worked PERFECTLY after that.

BOOM, there were a million tiles on startup and I had Denim, which by itself is half a step closer to mobile heaven (the other half to be provided by Windows 10 ofcourse). The L (for LTE) was replaced by 4G on the top left and the Windows butler presented me with a new software update. Whatsapp would now accept photo shares from other places within the phone and all applications were now working without flaw! On top of that, Wi-fi signals in the same place mentioned above were now consistent with 3 bars (as opposed to inconsistent and 2 bars before) I was chuffed! 

Hence, the experience naturally led me here. Since this post is one para short of being an essay, I'd like to end here and thank Anaheiim, for this wonderful thread! You are the man! Here's hoping this post would help those still on the fence about the flash! 
I did this on Windows 7 64 bit in case anyone's wondering.


----------



## shan93 (Feb 26, 2015)

*Error message*

i've got an error message.


----------



## Vincy99 (Feb 27, 2015)

Hi
I have Nokia 208( RM-957)  product code 059V4N8 Australia Vodafone locked phone . I flashed it with country variant  version 059V9L2. Now I purchased the unlock code from Vodafone and while trying to unlock it I am getting error message "not allowed".I tried flashing with the original firmware;but still it is showing same error. On searching the error code it shows e entered the wrong unlock code and the number of attempts  exceeded. Somebody else might have tried it...  :crying: 
Currently I am in India and hence the vodafone support team also can not do anything.  Is there any way we can reset the counter again n unlock with the correct unlock code. Please help....  
Sorry if I am posting it in wrong thread as I could not find nokia 208 in the forum.









p


----------



## Ddriver (Feb 27, 2015)

Hello, 
is it possible the Lumia 535 Dualsim rm-1090 with the Nokia Care Suite to flash an other rom? 
If I tray, the ncs show me not the rm-1090 in the list. 
If give a solution please wrigth it, thanks. 
Greets Ddriver.


----------



## The Best Isaac (Feb 27, 2015)

Hey guys,

I've got a Lumia 820 (Germany, Country variant, RM-825, Product Code 059Q9L8).

Although I did receive the Denim update yesterday (finally!) I wanted to do a clean re-flash. So I opened NaviFirm+ and searched for the latest firmware. Unfortunately it only finds the Cyan firmware (version 3051.50009.1424.0001), not the Denim firmware (version 3051.50009.1451.1001).

And in Nokia Care Suite / Product Support Tool For Store I can't download any firmware (I get the error "Access is denied. Verify credentials.", althoug I replaced the "usergroupsconfiguration.cfg" file).

Is it even possible to get the Denim firmware via these tools? Or is this only working for firmwares/devices prior Microsoft's Nokia acquisition?

Any help is very welcome!

Thanks in advance.


----------



## beka909 (Feb 28, 2015)

*lumia 820 rm-824*

hi 
if I take rm-824  can I flash it with RM-825  ? 
the phone is ATT version


----------



## DilanChd (Feb 28, 2015)

Hi,



Draco351 said:


> I live in* Spain*, and I wan't to install WP 8.1 in this Lumia 520. The problem is when I press "search updates" it says phone is already updated, but as you can see, my version is 8.0., and due to this, I can't even acces to the Preview for Developers program.
> 
> For that reason I thought there was a problem with my OS, and I was trying to install a newer version with your tutorial, because at least I would like to have the notification center, and all other things that actually I don't have. Just like when an Android user can't update their OS and wants to install a ROM.
> 
> I can't understand why if the phone is imported from Asia, at manufacturer name appears "Italy" and in mobile operator "Mexico".

Click to collapse



Ok, I understand. To begin with, "Operator" is irrelevant, the value not based on the SIM card, but is directly configured in ROM. Some ROMs show "Operator", others do not appear. It did not matter.



Draco351 said:


> *Manufacturer Name*: RM-915_Ita_Ita_330
> *Mobile Operator*: 000-MX
> *OS Version*: 8.0.10211.204
> *Firmware*: 1030.6409.1314.1002

Click to collapse



The ROM that you currently have on your device is the 059S2D2 RM-915 LTA SWAP. The latest version of firmware for this ROM is 1030.6409.1314.1002. This is an early version of this device. If you want to get the latest updates, so flash another ROM, for example *059S340 RM-915 VAR APAC AU CV*. Currently, this ROM is 3058.50000.1424.0007 firmware.



Draco351 said:


> *Model:* Nokia 520
> *Type*: RM-914
> *CODE*: 0515597
> *FCC ID*: QURRM-914

Click to collapse



I think that you can't flash this device.


----------



## DilanChd (Feb 28, 2015)

Emurnextbf said:


> while flashing its showing this error  i follow all the steps
> 
> DTL Connection: Could not connect to media. DTL Back-End error code = 0x8400A403. DTL Back-End: Driver initialization failed. DCM status code = 0x84004415, Common USB DCM: No device found from the target USB port, last error code = 0x80100010. .
> Exception:
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi,

The battery in your device was responsible loaded?
You tried another USB port, another USB cable?

- - - - - - -



shan93 said:


> i've got an error message.

Click to collapse



Hi,

Click on "Copy to clipboard", and paste the content here.

- - - - - - -



Vincy99 said:


> Hi
> I have Nokia 208( RM-957)  product code 059V4N8 Australia Vodafone locked phone . I flashed it with country variant  version 059V9L2. Now I purchased the unlock code from Vodafone and while trying to unlock it I am getting error message "not allowed".I tried flashing with the original firmware;but still it is showing same error. On searching the error code it shows e entered the wrong unlock code and the number of attempts  exceeded. Somebody else might have tried it...  :crying:
> Currently I am in India and hence the vodafone support team also can not do anything.  Is there any way we can reset the counter again n unlock with the correct unlock code. Please help....
> Sorry if I am posting it in wrong thread as I could not find nokia 208 in the forum.

Click to collapse



Hi,

Sorry, but I can not help you, because I did not this device. Furthermore, I do not know how it works. You should contact the Nokia support forums.

- - - - - - -



Ddriver said:


> Hello,
> is it possible the Lumia 535 Dualsim rm-1090 with the Nokia Care Suite to flash an other rom?
> If I tray, the ncs show me not the rm-1090 in the list.
> If give a solution please wrigth it, thanks.
> Greets Ddriver.

Click to collapse



Hi,

No, you can not currently. Why? Because the Lumia 535 is a new device, and currently there were no update of Nokia Care Suite software for supported this device.

- - - - - - -



The Best Isaac said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I've got a Lumia 820 (Germany, Country variant, RM-825, Product Code 059Q9L8).
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi,

First, in the tutorial, it is mentioned to use Data Package Manager, not NaviFirm +. Anyway, this has no impact. Then you can not download the ROMs via Product Support Tool, as this will give you an error, error that you had (this why that I not mentioned this way).

The Nokia Care servers generally get new ROMs version few days after the release OTA/FOTA. So either wait a few days and re-check the version of your product code on Nokia Care servers, whether flash now the product code and make the proposed updates.

- - - - - - -



beka909 said:


> hi
> if I take rm-824  can I flash it with RM-825  ?
> the phone is ATT version

Click to collapse



Hi,

No, you can not.


----------



## DilanChd (Feb 28, 2015)

virtual_law said:


> Okay, I wanted to thank Anaheiim for his amazing tutorial! It is all 100% flawless and hassle free, as put by me into practice. Underneath, I will explain WHY I had to flash my Lumia 1520 and the problems it solved. I came from RM_937 Vietnam firmware to 059V337 RM-937 CV VAR EURO GB BLACK successfully.
> 
> This was the best way I figured to thank him (apart from a donation of course, thats ALWAYS no.1 ) so others and himself can learn from it. So here's a small summary:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi,

Thank you for your appreciation  But from this tutorial, I simply says things. This is at Nokia that deserves all the credit for having created such software ^^
Happy that your problems are behind you.

Best regards,
Dylan


----------



## alfa-batsi (Mar 5, 2015)

*Software Status Not upgradeable*

Hi, I have Lumia 930 (RM-1045). I have successfully unbranded it from 059W1L1 to 059W004. But I have few questions:
1. Product Support Tool for Store under the phone information in the Software Status displays Not upgradeable. Does that mean I will not receive OTA updates?
2. Lumia Software recovery tool still displays the old Product code (059W1L1). Would this cause any problems with future updates or functionality?

Thank you.


----------



## Alex Morhun (Mar 5, 2015)

*what is this taps for on Lumia530?*

Did somebody use them? Thx.


----------



## tlf55 (Mar 5, 2015)

Hi, i've a Lumia 930 bought in Belgium .. Can i change the Country prodcut because belgian lumia 930 is stuck with 8.10.14219.341 and I want to make my product France product because french people are getting 8.10.14234.375 

at least that's what Microsoft website says .. (France : http://www.microsoft.com/fr-fr/mobile/support/produits/lumia930/softwareupdate/ 
Belgium : http://www.microsoft.com/fr-be/mobile/support/produits/lumia930/softwareupdate/ )

Or maybe there's a way to get it with belgian product ?


----------



## DilanChd (Mar 6, 2015)

alfa-batsi said:


> Hi, I have Lumia 930 (RM-1045). I have successfully unbranded it from 059W1L1 to 059W004. But I have few questions:
> 1. Product Support Tool for Store under the phone information in the Software Status displays Not upgradeable. Does that mean I will not receive OTA updates?
> 2. Lumia Software recovery tool still displays the old Product code (059W1L1). Would this cause any problems with future updates or functionality?
> 
> Thank you.

Click to collapse



Hi,

1 - Can you make a screenshot, please?
2 - As told at post #2 ("The hardware product code" part), it is normal.

- - - - - - -



tlf55 said:


> Hi, i've a Lumia 930 bought in Belgium .. Can i change the Country prodcut because belgian lumia 930 is stuck with 8.10.14219.341 and I want to make my product France product because french people are getting 8.10.14234.375
> 
> at least that's what Microsoft website says .. (France : http://www.microsoft.com/fr-fr/mobile/support/produits/lumia930/softwareupdate/
> Belgium : http://www.microsoft.com/fr-be/mobile/support/produits/lumia930/softwareupdate/ )
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi,

Yes, there is a simple way: wait 
But if you don't want wait, yes you can flash FR CV.


----------



## alfa-batsi (Mar 6, 2015)

Thanks for the reply. This is the screenshot.


----------



## alinne (Mar 8, 2015)

*Lumia 1520 US AT&T 8.0 Rom*

Is there a way for me to downgrade my US AT&T 1520? My phone is stuck in airplane mode, and everything I've ready suggests that downgrading it will help.


----------



## jojosplace (Mar 9, 2015)

Hi all, so I've flashed lumia before and have a good idea of what is required, unfortunately I can't get that far as when I load up Data Package manager and then try to go online it just sits at the loading screen (the 6th picture in the tutorial). I've even left it overnight, it's not forzen it just doesn't seem to want to move one! All .cfgs are in the correct place and I've following the tutorial, does anyone know what the issue might be? Thanks!

EDIT: If anyone is interested I found the problem, I am running Windows 10, switched to a Windows 7 laptop and everything seems to be working.


----------



## tlf55 (Mar 10, 2015)

If I flash the FR CV will all my data be erased ??


----------



## DilanChd (Mar 10, 2015)

alfa-batsi said:
			
		

> 1. Product Support Tool for Store under the phone information in the Software Status displays Not upgradeable. Does that mean I will not receive OTA updates?
> 
> [...]
> 
> Thanks for the reply. This is the screenshot.

Click to collapse



Hi,

You still receive the updates FOTA/OTA.

- - - - - - -



alinne said:


> Is there a way for me to downgrade my US AT&T 1520? My phone is stuck in airplane mode, and everything I've ready suggests that downgrading it will help.

Click to collapse



Hi,

No, not currently.

- - - - - - -



tlf55 said:


> If I flash the FR CV will all my data be erased ??

Click to collapse



Hi,

Think 
You will perform a flash of ROM, ie you will erase the system and reinstall it.


----------



## Fallingwater (Mar 10, 2015)

Hi. I have a 520, RM-914, product code 059S2J2 VAR EU IT TIM. Key word here is "TIM", which is a local provider. I can apply the Denim update normally, but the phone would stay branded, and I'd really rather it wasn't. I'm trying to find a product code for an unbranded Euro or Global version of Denim (I understand the latest update is 8.10.14219.341) that I could flash with the Care Suite, but Googling is not giving me anything I can apply. Would anyone know a code I can use?

Edit - please ignore, only now found out updates are automatically applied to product codes and got the VAR EU IT CV files.


----------



## nik-win (Mar 10, 2015)

*Nokia LUMIA 521 RM-917 RF- INACTIVE*

Product Code	059S0B4
Software Version
RM917 3055.40000.9200.10517 345976 2013/11/20
Module Code	0205465
PSN Number	CTM606319
Hardware Version	1000
Label App Version	Security LabelSW 06.30.00.44654

Hi, there I have issue with my T-Mobile USA unlock LUMIA 521, I've inserted an UK Lycamobile SIM but I cannot used the 3G and 4G network (JUST 2G) , so I have tried to force the mobile phone to work on 3G with the string ##3282# after that my phone cannot register any network even I put a new SIM card with other 3G only carrier. NOW the RF is INACTIVE, as report from the Product support tools for Nokia.

Error RF-INACTIVE.

Moreover on the menu Settings >> cellular+SIM  I cannot set the connection speed.

Thank you.


----------



## tlf55 (Mar 10, 2015)

Hi again, i would like to know the product code of the  Green color Lumia 930 France unbranded please .. to flash it

By the way when i try to download 059W007 (black code) it always fail the download .. (it start downloading then it says Download error ..)  


EDIT :

Well i finally managed to download it!  (i had to go to settings and put on Direct download instead of Auto Proxy)

And do someone know what is the lastest version of Preview for developpers ( Lumia 930 ) ??


----------



## Maromir (Mar 11, 2015)

*Error with Lumia 925*

Hi,
First of all thanks for this amazing tutorial. Very clear descriptions!

I tried to flash my Lumia 925, but get an error. 
First I get the Message send failed error:

```
Exception:
Nokia.Connectivity.Messaging.MessagingSendException: Message send failed. ---> Nokia.Connectivity.Messaging.CAPI.CapiMessagingException: TCSSend failed with error code: -2080331756

   at Nokia.Connectivity.Messaging.CAPI.CapiMessageStream.CheckReturnValue(String methodName, UInt32 returnValue)
   at Nokia.Connectivity.Messaging.CAPI.CapiMessageStream.Send(UInt32 cookie, Byte[] data, UInt32 dataType, UInt32 itemCount, UInt32 timeOut, IntPtr eventt, SendCallBack onSentCallBack, IntPtr paramz)
   at Nokia.Connectivity.Messaging.Handlers.MessageHandler.Send(UInt32 cookie, SendParameters sParams)
   --- End of inner exception stack trace ---
   at Nokia.Connectivity.Messaging.Handlers.MessageHandler.Send(UInt32 cookie, SendParameters sParams)
   at Nokia.Connectivity.Messaging.MessageStream.Send(Message message)
   at Nokia.Murzim.Connectivity.FuseAdaptation.MurzimFuseMessaging.Send(Byte[] request, TimeSpan timeSpan)
   at Nokia.Murzim.Connectivity.RawMessaging.MurzimRawMessaging.Send(Byte[] request, TimeSpan timeSpan)
   at Nokia.Murzim.Uefi.BootManager.MurzimBootManager.ContinueBoot()
   at Nokia.CareSuite.PlugIns.MurzimRecovery.RecoveryDialog.RecoveryDialogModel.Flash()
   at Nokia.CareSuite.PlugIns.MurzimRecovery.RecoveryDialog.RecoveryDialogModel.<HandleDownloadVariantPackageCompleted>b__c(Object state)
```
Then after trying it a couple more times I got this error: 

```
Invalid response from device, incorrect message id
Exception:
Nokia.Murzim.InvalidResponseException: Invalid response from device, incorrect message id
   at Nokia.Murzim.Uefi.BootManager.MurzimBootManager.InfoQuery()
   at Nokia.CareSuite.PlugIns.MurzimRecovery.RecoveryDialog.RecoveryDialogModel.Flash()
   at Nokia.CareSuite.PlugIns.MurzimRecovery.RecoveryDialog.RecoveryDialogModel.<HandleDownloadVariantPackageCompleted>b__c(Object state)
```
My phones details:
Model: Lumia 925
Type: RM-982
Code: 059S9F6
FCC ID: PYARM-892
OS version: 9941.12498
Firmware revision number: 3051.50009.1424.0006
Hardware revision number: 0.5.0.1
The OS is the WP 10 Technical Preview. It was not released for the 925, but I was able to install after installing an extra certificate to trick the insider app into thinking the phone is a different one.

Any help appreciated. The Windows Phone Recovery Tool doesn't work on the phone either, so this was my last hope to get it back to WP8.1.

E: Using Win7-64bit and tried two different USB ports.


----------



## alfa-batsi (Mar 11, 2015)

Hi, I am running DP on Lumia 930 with Denim. The OS version I have is 8.10.14226.359.


----------



## harmiczek (Mar 13, 2015)

Hello,I have bought Lumia 1320 with WP8 on it and it doesnt want to update with Lumia Software Recovery because after it reboots phone it shows error that phone is not supported and it cant find any updates in settings. When i try this i get error

```
0xFA001106: Signature check of FFU file fails. Reason(s): The FFU file is not correctly signed or not signed for this device.

Exception:
Nokia.CareSuite.PlugIns.MurzimRecovery.RecoveryDialog.MurzimProgrammingException: 0xFA001106: Signature check of FFU file fails. Reason(s): The FFU file is not correctly signed or not signed for this device.

   v Nokia.CareSuite.PlugIns.MurzimRecovery.RecoveryDialog.RecoveryDialogModel.Flash()
   v Nokia.CareSuite.PlugIns.MurzimRecovery.RecoveryDialog.RecoveryDialogModel.<HandleDownloadVariantPackageCompleted>b__c(Object state)
```

It's also shows some not for resale message when launching and i think previous owned had it sim unlocked or something like this and theres not official ROM installed. Can you please help me how to update it?


----------



## ripperar (Mar 13, 2015)

Hi! i bought a nokia lumia 530 (RM-1017) in spain, im from argentina and the band of the rm-1017 doesn't support the 850 Mhz band that my carrier (Claro) used here in Argentina, so i can't get the 3G works, only the the 2G. Please, there is some possibility to change from rm-1017 to rm-1018 to use the 3G (850/900/1900/2100 MHz)?.
Sorry  for my English.

CYA!


----------



## amf (Mar 14, 2015)

I have a Lumia 925 with the following info:
-Manufacturer Name: RM-892_eu_euro2_307
-Mobile Operator: SWI-CH

My problem with the phone is if I insert any SIM card, it does not get any network signal. It is not SIM locked to any network (dialing ##7820 + Call does not show the unlock input box). 

Will flashing any ROM help? What ROM should I use? Thank you!

PS: I am in the Philippines.


----------



## shrippen (Mar 14, 2015)

*Product in flash mode*

Hello thogether,

my girlfriend has somehow managed to brick her phone by repeatedly restarting it, somehow... I tried most tools at disposal (windows phone recovery tool, lumia recovery tool) and am now trying the nokia care suit. The problem is, when I open up the multi software updater the software tells me "Not supported product identified Product in flash mode Parse error "QSHUB_DLOAD""

Can I force the tool to do flash the phone nonetheless?


----------



## Jithin91 (Mar 14, 2015)

*Flashing GoPhone Lumia 635 with International ROM / with 630 ROM*

Have a 635 GoPhone No Contract Mobile.

Is it possible to flash an International ROM with AT&T.
No Contract Phone Means is it an Unlocked device?
Will it work with Indian Carriers without flashing.
Am from India & here there is no 635. so am looking forward to an International ROM.
if yes can anybody tell the International Product Code for 635
OR 
Can i flash a 630 ROM with 635.
Will FUU ERROR occur?

Please Relpy its Urgent


----------



## LEFTKOYL (Mar 15, 2015)

Hi there,
Very nice info you got here.
I have a lumia 930 with the Boot logo of the Greek carrier Cosmote GR 2742.04 .
How can I change that because inside the Os does not have any other cosmote branding.
I have 8.10.14.219.341 update FRN:02540.00019.14484.37006


----------



## DilanChd (Mar 15, 2015)

mafiurs said:
			
		

> Hi!
> Im Marcos and i need your help!!!
> I have a lumia 635 GoPhone i bought it at USA while traveling with some friends and now i came to my country (venezuela) and it is not working at all with my phone company...
> I did spend all my dolars in that travel and as you should know we have a finite amount of dolars to spend each year...
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi,

It does not work on your network, because it is sim-locked. If you want it to work, it must be sim-unlocked. Contact AT&T.


----------



## DilanChd (Mar 15, 2015)

harmiczek said:


> Hello,I have bought Lumia 1320 with WP8 on it and it doesnt want to update with Lumia Software Recovery because after it reboots phone it shows error that phone is not supported and it cant find any updates in settings. When i try this i get error
> 
> ```
> 0xFA001106: Signature check of FFU file fails. Reason(s): The FFU file is not correctly signed or not signed for this device.
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi,

What is your current product code, ROM that is currently in your device?
And what is the product code that you have try to flash?

- - - - - - -



ripperar said:


> Hi! i bought a nokia lumia 530 (RM-1017) in spain, im from argentina and the band of the rm-1017 doesn't support the 850 Mhz band that my carrier (Claro) used here in Argentina, so i can't get the 3G works, only the the 2G. Please, there is some possibility to change from rm-1017 to rm-1018 to use the 3G (850/900/1900/2100 MHz)?.
> Sorry  for my English.
> 
> CYA!

Click to collapse



Hi,

No, you can not flash the RM-1018 on your RM-1017, because you'll probably get a signature FFU error.

- - - - - - -



amf said:


> I have a Lumia 925 with the following info:
> -Manufacturer Name: RM-892_eu_euro2_307
> -Mobile Operator: SWI-CH
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi,

As "##7820 + call" does not work, it does not mean that your device is sim-unlocked. Make sure your device is sim-unlocked.

- - - - - - -



LEFTKOYL said:


> Hi there,
> Very nice info you got here.
> I have a lumia 930 with the Boot logo of the Greek carrier Cosmote GR 2742.04 .
> How can I change that because inside the Os does not have any other cosmote branding.
> I have 8.10.14.219.341 update FRN:02540.00019.14484.37006

Click to collapse



Hi,

So you want unbrand your device?
You live in Greece?


----------



## LEFTKOYL (Mar 15, 2015)

Is there any other option to remove or change the boot screen of the Os except the process you have in the first page?
It is working also for devices with 8.1?


----------



## ripperar (Mar 15, 2015)

> - - - - - - -
> 
> Hi,
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi again, 
Thank you for your answer. One more question:
my phone is unlocked for any company, even so I can try the move from 1017 to RM-RM-1018?
if the answer is no, im done? No american roms for the RM-1017 yet?.

Thank you again!


----------



## DilanChd (Mar 15, 2015)

LEFTKOYL said:


> Is there any other option to remove or change the boot screen of the Os except the process you have in the first page?
> It is working also for devices with 8.1?

Click to collapse



Yes, just change the registry.
However, it is necessary that your device can be equipped with a Micro-SD card, and for the NL930 this is not the case. So this thread is the only simple way for your NL930.
You live in what country?

- - - - - - -



ripperar said:


> Hi again,
> Thank you for your answer. One more question:
> my phone is unlocked for any company, even so I can try the move from 1017 to RM-RM-1018?
> if the answer is no, im done? No american roms for the RM-1017 yet?.
> ...

Click to collapse



You can always try, but as I say you will probably have a signature FFU error.
No, not NAMs/LTA for the RM-1017.


----------



## harmiczek (Mar 15, 2015)

anaheiim said:


> Hi,
> 
> What is your current product code, ROM that is currently in your device?
> And what is the product code that you have try to flash?

Click to collapse



My current product code is 059V3Z7,current ROM is OS: 8.0.10517.150 and FW: 3055.40000.1345.0000.
And I'm trying to instal version 3058.50000.1424.0002 for the same product code.


----------



## ripperar (Mar 15, 2015)

> - - - - - - -
> 
> You can always try, but as I say you will probably have a signature FFU error.
> No, not NAMs/LTA for the RM-1017.

Click to collapse



Thank you again!. I will try!...


----------



## DilanChd (Mar 15, 2015)

harmiczek said:


> My current product code is 059V3Z7,current ROM is OS: 8.0.10517.150 and FW: 3055.40000.1345.0000.
> And I'm trying to instal version 3058.50000.1424.0002 for the same product code.

Click to collapse



I do not see why you this error message.
What is your country? Hong Kong?


----------



## harmiczek (Mar 15, 2015)

anaheiim said:


> I do not see why you this error message.
> What is your country? Hong Kong?

Click to collapse



My country is Czech Republic,I bought this mobile as used and as i said its some kind of NOT FOR RESALE type of phone and looks like because of this it cant get any OTA or through Lumia Software Recovery Tool updates. Seller told me that she got it from somebody who works in Nokia as a gift. Maybe thats why it doesnt work and than is there question,if it's possible to update it somehow or if I should ask for money back. Some guy on other forum told me that he can flash it but he wants me to pay 15$ and ill have to send mobile to him,so thats why I'm asking if its possible to do it by myself or not. Should i try to instal some other product code FW?


----------



## DilanChd (Mar 15, 2015)

harmiczek said:


> My country is Czech Republic,I bought this mobile as used and as i said its some kind of NOT FOR RESALE type of phone and looks like because of this it cant get any OTA or through Lumia Software Recovery Tool updates. Seller told me that she got it from somebody who works in Nokia as a gift. Maybe thats why it doesnt work and than is there question,if it's possible to update it somehow or if I should ask for money back. Some guy on other forum told me that he can flash it but he wants me to pay 15$ and ill have to send mobile to him,so thats why I'm asking if its possible to do it by myself or not. Should i try to instal some other product code FW?

Click to collapse



Okay, but I do not see why he told "not for resale", because your product code is normal (059V3Z7 RM-994 APAC VAR HK CV).
As you live in the Czech Republic, flash ROM for this country: 059V723 RM-994 VAR EURO 7F CV


----------



## harmiczek (Mar 15, 2015)

anaheiim said:


> Okay, but I do not see why he told "not for resale", because your product code is normal (059V3Z7 RM-994 APAC VAR HK CV).
> As you live in the Czech Republic, flash ROM for this country: 059V723 RM-994 VAR EURO 7F CV

Click to collapse



It says "Not for resale" when youre launching phone under the Windows logo. Theres also this message above the Nokia logo when you're launching phone "rbmpprovisioner: Provisioning RPMB... rpmbprovisioner: Skipping RPMB Provisioning..."

I'll try that ROM which you send.

---------- Post added at 08:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:13 PM ----------




harmiczek said:


> It says "Not for resale" when youre launching phone under the Windows logo. Theres also this message above the Nokia logo when you're launching phone "rbmpprovisioner: Provisioning RPMB... rpmbprovisioner: Skipping RPMB Provisioning..."
> 
> I'll try that ROM which you send.

Click to collapse



Nope,I still got the same error

```
0xFA001106: Signature check of FFU file fails. Reason(s): The FFU file is not correctly signed or not signed for this device.

Exception:
Nokia.CareSuite.PlugIns.MurzimRecovery.RecoveryDialog.MurzimProgrammingException: 0xFA001106: Signature check of FFU file fails. Reason(s): The FFU file is not correctly signed or not signed for this device.

   v Nokia.CareSuite.PlugIns.MurzimRecovery.RecoveryDialog.RecoveryDialogModel.Flash()
   v Nokia.CareSuite.PlugIns.MurzimRecovery.RecoveryDialog.RecoveryDialogModel.<HandleDownloadVariantPackageCompleted>b__c(Object state)
```


----------



## DilanChd (Mar 15, 2015)

@harmiczek

Do a hardware reset, and then try again flash.


----------



## nik-win (Mar 15, 2015)

*Same ISSUE with NOKIA 521 US T-Mobile Win 8.1*



amf said:


> I have a Lumia 925 with the following info:
> -Manufacturer Name: RM-892_eu_euro2_307
> -Mobile Operator: SWI-CH
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
I have the same issue with Lumia 521 My Nokia is Unlock, when I put an UK sim it just word in 2G mode the Lumia 521 ( RM-917) then I've tried to change network parameter with  ##3282# and then I have a brick.
Your LUMIA can works with any network (RM 925), may be you have change some parameter with  ##3282#????

Right now no one has arose that problem around the globe as far "google said",  Flashing rom it Doesn't help for now, you have to edit the FR mobile script, as far I know for now I haven't any solution I am sorry.
After that I had flashed the LUMIA 521- RM-917  three times with different flash rom, I've spent 4 days to figure out this e ask google any sort of questions.. but now I have white brick.
LUMIA 521
Product Code	059S0B4
Software Version
RM917 3055.40000.9200.10517 345976 2013/11/20
Module Code	0205465
PSN Number	CTM606319
Hardware Version	1000
Label App Version	Security LabelSW 06.30.00.44654
see you!


----------



## harmiczek (Mar 15, 2015)

anaheiim said:


> @harmiczek
> 
> Do a hardware reset, and then try again flash.

Click to collapse



Thats first thing that I tried when i bought the phone and couldnt get OTA update,but I only tried to update it with Lumia Recovery tool after HR... But it just shows me that my phone is unsupported after it reboots so thats why I'm trying it this way. Its too late,I'll try it tommorow. But I think thats about some information written in bootloader which blocks any updates so it still wont work.


----------



## LEFTKOYL (Mar 16, 2015)

From Greece.


----------



## rbarsa (Mar 16, 2015)

*Error 0xFA001304*

Hi, I am struggling  to flash my L 635 (RM-975) AT&T by  different RM-975 . Just before the flashing process is interrupted with 0xFA001304  error.
Seems phone is blocked to avoid the different firmware. D you know, if there is chance to bypass this protection or modify configuration file to be able to flash ?

Thank you


----------



## DilanChd (Mar 16, 2015)

LEFTKOYL said:


> From Greece.

Click to collapse



Flash 059W1N7 RM-1045 VAR EURO 7F CV BLACK.


----------



## amf (Mar 17, 2015)

Quote:
Originally Posted by amf

I have a Lumia 925 with the following info:
-Manufacturer Name: RM-892_eu_euro2_307
-Mobile Operator: SWI-CH

My problem with the phone is if I insert any SIM card said:


> *Yes I am sure my 925 is SIM unlocked because I can use it with any SIM before the update.*

Click to collapse


----------



## harmiczek (Mar 17, 2015)

Well I have tried HR but it still dont work. Is there any chance to get it work or not?


----------



## Maromir (Mar 17, 2015)

Please, would anyone have some advice for me.



Maromir said:


> Hi,
> First of all thanks for this amazing tutorial. Very clear descriptions!
> 
> I tried to flash my Lumia 925, but get an error.
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## roberthall22 (Mar 18, 2015)

i followed the instructions...got the warning i was flashing the wrong product "You have chosen not assigned product code for this device, do you wish to continue?"code...continued...
however nokia "Product Support Tool For Store - Nokia Care Suite still reads my product code as the original one....
is this normal?


----------



## DilanChd (Mar 19, 2015)

harmiczek said:


> Well I have tried HR but it still dont work. Is there any chance to get it work or not?

Click to collapse



Hi,

I don't know. It is the first time that I see this for an "normal" variante.

- - - - - - -



Maromir said:


> Please, would anyone have some advice for me.

Click to collapse



Hi,

Try on another PC.

- - - - - - -



roberthall22 said:


> i followed the instructions...got the warning i was flashing the wrong product "You have chosen not assigned product code for this device, do you wish to continue?"code...continued...
> however nokia "Product Support Tool For Store - Nokia Care Suite still reads my product code as the original one....
> is this normal?

Click to collapse



Hi,

Read the post #2. I have mentioned: _"As you know, we can change/flasher of Product Code (to the extent possible and of the device type). However, this does not mean that the Hardware Product Code (Product Original Code, generally inscribed physically on/in the drawer of the SIM card or on/in one MicroSD card) will be changed. Clearly, the Hardware Product Code will not change, whatever you do! That said, it has no impact on the flashed Product Code: in fact, ​​in it is just there to remember "who he is, what is her name" and be able to easily re-flash if necessary. I would not speak of Hardware Product Type, but know that the principle remains the same."_

So, the product code that you've flashed was installed.


----------



## mewcatchew (Mar 20, 2015)

*T-mobile lumia 635 US*

This is a great thread! I was able to unbrand my Lumia 635 on first try with the detailed step by step instructions provided. The only question I have is what is the best unbranded ROM to use and still keep LTE (preferably with denim)? I am in the US and use T-Mobile sim.

Original Specs of my phone:* 059V6W5 RM-975 VAR NAM US T-MOBILE SL WHITE*  (unlocked with code from T-Mobile)

I Flashed it to *059W102 RM-974 VAR EURO BE CV* which worked great, Denim gives a nice little boost. Smoother all around. I got a score of 476 Basemark OSII running Denim (opposed to 450 on Cyan). Even though this is a Euro ROM, everything worked. Well, except LTE...

So I then flashed it to *059W4X2 RM-975 VAR NAM 4R CV * and now I have LTE, but not Denim. Is there a US unbranded or even international ROM where I could have both Denim and LTE?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## DilanChd (Mar 20, 2015)

mewcatchew said:


> This is a great thread! I was able to unbrand my Lumia 635 on first try with the detailed step by step instructions provided. The only question I have is what is the best unbranded ROM to use and still keep LTE (preferably with denim)? I am in the US and use T-Mobile sim.
> 
> Original Specs of my phone:* 059V6W5 RM-975 VAR NAM US T-MOBILE SL WHITE*  (unlocked with code from T-Mobile)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi,

You have several choices:

I think that the best candidate for Lumia Denim and 4G is currently for you 059W8J1 RM-974 VAR EURO NL CV 1GB. This ROM should enable the 2600 MHz frequency for 4G LTE that can be used by your device (RM-975). However, I do not know if this will give 4G LTE, since I do not know if 2600 MHz will work for your network (TMOUS), because TMOUS apparently don't use this frequency (TMOUS uses for 4G LTE frequencies 1900 MHz, 1700 MHz, 2100 MHz, and 700 MHz).
If you do not get 4G LTE with this ROM, you can flash 059W4X2 RM-975 VAR NAM 4R CV, who is the USA/CA unbranded (CV) ROM. On this ROM, Lumia Denim should be is soon.
Or stay on 059V6W5 RM-975 VAR NAM US T-MOBILE SL WHITE.


----------



## mewcatchew (Mar 20, 2015)

anaheiim said:


> Hi,
> 
> You have several choices:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Just to follow up: I flashed it to  *059W8J1 RM-974 VAR EURO NL CV 1GB* as suggested but I'm getting 2g only. I will flash back to   *059W4X2 RM-975 VAR NAM 4R CV* and just wait for denim. I'm happy to have unbranded my phone - Thank you!


----------



## seansich (Mar 21, 2015)

anaheiim said:


> Hi,
> 
> If you have got FFU error, then you can not.

Click to collapse



Hello. I got this error (0xFA001304: Platform ID check fails. Reason(s): The FFU file is not meant for this product. The platform ID of image does not match with platform ID of the device) and have this same situation (Lumia 925 Unlocked through AT&T but on T-Mobile's carrier).  I just want Denim on my phone and I have a feeling that because it says AT&T for carrier on the device is why I cannot get Denim for my phone.

Thanks for the help


----------



## amf (Mar 21, 2015)

I am in the Philippines.

What ROM should I use? Is this the one? --> 059T1T2 RM-892 VAR APAC PH CV BLACK

Thanks.


----------



## DilanChd (Mar 22, 2015)

seansich said:


> Hello. I got this error (0xFA001304: Platform ID check fails. Reason(s): The FFU file is not meant for this product. The platform ID of image does not match with platform ID of the device) and have this same situation (Lumia 925 Unlocked through AT&T but on T-Mobile's carrier).  I just want Denim on my phone and I have a feeling that because it says AT&T for carrier on the device is why I cannot get Denim for my phone.
> 
> Thanks for the help

Click to collapse



Hi,

Lumia Denim will arrive to NL925 AT&T branded. Wait.

- - - - - - -



amf said:


> I am in the Philippines.
> 
> What ROM should I use? Is this the one? --> 059T1T2 RM-892 VAR APAC PH CV BLACK
> 
> Thanks.

Click to collapse



Hi,

Yes, if your device is a Lumia 925 (RM-892).


----------



## staticmajor71 (Mar 23, 2015)

*Now stuc in Airplane mode*

Hey i recently flashed my 625 which turns out to be an RND model it says not for sell on boot screen. but now after installing a new Rom it won't deactivate airplane mode. please help


----------



## Saijin_Naib (Mar 25, 2015)

anaheiim,

Is it still not possible to cross-flash AT&T branded Lumia 635 devices?

Like others in the thread, I got the "0xFA001304: Platform ID check fails. Reason(s): The FFU file is not meant for this product. The platform ID of image does not match with platform ID of the device." error that others have gotten.

I am running a AT&T Lumia 635 (Black) RM-975_1005 and I tried to flash the CricKet Lumia 635 RM-975 059W663 ROM (as I am a CricKet customer, I want ICS and Visual Voicemail).

Thanks,
Saij


----------



## keshava108 (Mar 25, 2015)

Saijin_Naib said:


> anaheiim,
> 
> Is it still not possible to cross-flash AT&T branded Lumia 635 devices?
> 
> Saij

Click to collapse



yeah, i'm interested. Will there ever be a way around att's firmware lock?


----------



## Genebaby (Mar 26, 2015)

Ok, I"m back.

My Daughters 530 (RM-1018) has got the Denim update message but the phone is lacking in space for the install (something which will be fixed AFTER she gets Denim on there).

There technically should be enough space as the OS is using about 2.7gb, but after moving everything possible onto the SD card there is still not enough space by far, and what Storage Sense is showing, if it was all freed up, would still not equal enough space, for some reason.

Doing a check on Nokia Care I only get hits for the same two FW's I tried before, an original T-Mobile one and the unbranded Australian FW.

Any idea on how to download and apply denim via a PC flash, and then I can restore her phone?


----------



## staticmajor71 (Mar 26, 2015)

*Lumia 625 won't deactivate airplane mode*

Hey i recently flashed my 625 which turns out to be an RND model it says not for sell on boot screen. but now after installing a new Rom it won't deactivate airplane mode. please help!!!!


----------



## R16 (Mar 28, 2015)

Hello people
 I have a lumia 532 locked operator MEO country Portugal.
anyone knows de product code for debrand?


----------



## xdadooder (Mar 29, 2015)

Does anyone have a Windows 8.0 rom for the Lumia 635 (preferably at&t?).  Internet sharing keyboard hack does not work on 8.1, but it works on 8.0 on devices like the 520.  What was the codename of windows 8.0 (not denim, not cyan, but something else?) My 635 is 8.1 stock and I need to downgrade to 8.0 somehow.


----------



## gamerZ1 (Mar 29, 2015)

I have a Nokia Lumia with Windows Phone 8.1 .The Phone is unlocked(SIM) and has a Vodafone Romania ROM.I want tu debrand the phone with an international ROM I don't want to see the Vodafone thing when I start the phone.Has anyone debranded the a Lumia 520?
You have my phone details in the attach.Thank you.


----------



## brockyneo (Mar 29, 2015)

Hi I'm new to windows and have a lumia 930 it's Vodafone branded I think what product code do I need to flash a debrand generic UK Rom 

Thanks


----------



## DilanChd (Mar 30, 2015)

Saijin_Naib said:


> anaheiim,
> 
> Is it still not possible to cross-flash AT&T branded Lumia 635 devices?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




keshava108 said:


> yeah, i'm interested. Will there ever be a way around att's firmware lock?

Click to collapse



Hi,

Currently, no, you can not.

- - - - - - -



Genebaby said:


> Ok, I"m back.
> 
> My Daughters 530 (RM-1018) has got the Denim update message but the phone is lacking in space for the install (something which will be fixed AFTER she gets Denim on there).
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi,

You live in what country?
AU CV got Lumia Denim, but this version is not again present on Nokia Care servers.

- - - - - - -



R16 said:


> Hello people
> I have a lumia 532 locked operator MEO country Portugal.
> anyone knows de product code for debrand?

Click to collapse



Hi,

There is no PT CV (unbranded Portugal) ROM for the Lumia 532 (RM-1034). But if your Lumia 532 is RM-1034, so you can flash:

059W9G0 RM-1034 VAR EURO 3V CV
059X0Q8 RM-1034 VAR EURO 7F CV
059X164 RM-1034 VAR EURO 9T CV

- - - - - - -



xdadooder said:


> Does anyone have a Windows 8.0 rom for the Lumia 635 (preferably at&t?).  Internet sharing keyboard hack does not work on 8.1, but it works on 8.0 on devices like the 520.  What was the codename of windows 8.0 (not denim, not cyan, but something else?) My 635 is 8.1 stock and I need to downgrade to 8.0 somehow.

Click to collapse



Hi,

As the Lumia 635 is delivered with Windows Phone 8.1, there is no ROM, for this device, below this version.

- - - - - - -



gamerZ1 said:


> I have a Nokia Lumia with Windows Phone 8.1 .The Phone is unlocked(SIM) and has a Vodafone Romania ROM.I want tu debrand the phone with an international ROM I don't want to see the Vodafone thing when I start the phone.Has anyone debranded the a Lumia 520?
> You have my phone details in the attach.Thank you.

Click to collapse



Hi,

If you live in Roumania, so you can flash 059S7H0 RM-914 VAR EU HU AL BA BG CY CZ GR HR AV.

- - - - - - -



brockyneo said:


> Hi I'm new to windows and have a lumia 930 it's Vodafone branded I think what product code do I need to flash a debrand generic UK Rom
> 
> Thanks

Click to collapse



Hi,

Flash 059W004 RM-1045 VAR EURO GB CV BLACK.


----------



## Genebaby (Mar 30, 2015)

anaheiim said:


> Hi,
> 
> You live in what country?
> AU CV got Lumia Denim, but this version is not again present on Nokia Care servers.

Click to collapse



I'm in Australia.  It's great she's getting notified the OTA update is ready, but not when her phone is unable to process the size.

What's worse, is her system size increased after I moved everything possible to SD, so she has less space than before even due to System being larger.  It's crazy.

Thanks!


----------



## R16 (Mar 30, 2015)

anaheiim when you told me 059W9G0 Rm- 1034 VAR EURO 3V CV whats mean 3V, 7F and 9T? Are countrys or what?


----------



## brockyneo (Mar 30, 2015)

Thanks for the reply I'll try It tonight it's my dad's phone and he after swapping for my note 4 in tempted but don't know what too do lol :silly:


----------



## DilanChd (Mar 30, 2015)

Genebaby said:


> I'm in Australia.  It's great she's getting notified the OTA update is ready, but not when her phone is unable to process the size.
> 
> What's worse, is her system size increased after I moved everything possible to SD, so she has less space than before even due to System being larger.  It's crazy.
> 
> Thanks!

Click to collapse



Ok, I understand your problem.
However I do not understand what you meant by saying _"Doing a check on Nokia Care I only get hits for the same two FW's I tried before, an original T-Mobile one and the unbranded Australian FW."_.

For your problem, you have tried the hardware reset?

- - - - - - -



R16 said:


> anaheiim when you told me 059W9G0 Rm- 1034 VAR EURO 3V CV whats mean 3V, 7F and 9T? Are countrys or what?

Click to collapse



3V CV = 000-FI (unbranded Finland), 000-33 (unbranded Europe), 000-SE (unbranded Sweden), 000-NO (unbranded Norway)
7F CV = 000-33 (unbranded Europe)
9T CV = 000-33 (unbranded Europe)

I advice to you to flash 3V CV.

- - - - - - -



brockyneo said:


> Thanks for the reply I'll try It tonight it's my dad's phone and he after swapping for my note 4 in tempted but don't know what too do lol :silly:

Click to collapse



Ok, keep me informed


----------



## Genebaby (Mar 30, 2015)

anaheiim said:


> Ok, I understand your problem.
> However I do not understand what you meant by saying _"Doing a check on Nokia Care I only get hits for the same two FW's I tried before, an original T-Mobile one and the unbranded Australian FW."_.
> 
> For your problem, you have tried the hardware reset?
> ...

Click to collapse



From what you said before it looks like I need to wait for the AU version of Denim for the 530 to show up on the Nokia Care Server, I thought it would be there now since the OTA update is available.


----------



## R16 (Mar 30, 2015)

anaheiim thanks works like a charm. Can you tell me where i can the unlock for all operators? Lumia 532 Rm 1034 single sim.


----------



## DilanChd (Mar 31, 2015)

Genebaby said:


> From what you said before it looks like I need to wait for the AU version of Denim for the 530 to show up on the Nokia Care Server, I thought it would be there now since the OTA update is available.

Click to collapse



Yes, that's right, you must to wait. The OTA/FOTA updates are released in first, then comes the release of ROMs on servers Care few days/weeks after.

- - - - - - -



R16 said:


> anaheiim thanks works like a charm. Can you tell me where i can the unlock for all operators? Lumia 532 Rm 1034 single sim.

Click to collapse



You must ask your operator (MEO).


----------



## Genebaby (Mar 31, 2015)

anaheiim said:


> Yes, that's right, you must to wait. The OTA/FOTA updates are released in first, then comes the release of ROMs on servers Care few days/weeks after.

Click to collapse



Cool, will do, thanks for that, I'll wait and check back now and then.


----------



## Haruki_30 (Mar 31, 2015)

I can't flash my Lumia 532 using this tutorial. In Product Support Tool For Store 5 my phone is not listed in open product, RM-1034. I tried to connect my phone but got an error, here is a screenshot.


----------



## DilanChd (Mar 31, 2015)

Haruki_30 said:


> I can't flash my Lumia 532 using this tutorial. In Product Support Tool For Store 5 my phone is not listed in open product, RM-1034. I tried to connect my phone but got an error, here is a screenshot.

Click to collapse



Hi,

Nokia Care Suite does not support Lumia 532.
I will soon update the tutorial of this thread, using this method.


----------



## gamerZ1 (Mar 31, 2015)

@ anaheiim are you sure that its an unbranded version for the Lumia 520?
In the attach a picture of the code under the battery.


----------



## DilanChd (Mar 31, 2015)

gamerZ1 said:


> @ anaheiim are you sure that its an unbranded version for the Lumia 520?
> In the attach a picture of the code under the battery.

Click to collapse



This is a multivariants ROM, whose all variants are unbranded. Moreover, this ROM is used in Romania (unbranded) for this device.


----------



## gamerZ1 (Mar 31, 2015)

But the code from my phones back and your ROM that you suggested is different.


----------



## DilanChd (Mar 31, 2015)

gamerZ1 said:


> But the code from my phones back and your ROM that you suggested is different.

Click to collapse



But have you read post #2 ("The hardware product code" part) of this thread?

What you mention, I call it the hardware product code. It is the product code that the OEM has flashed in your device during the manufacturing of it. So it's sort of the origine product code of your device. Your hardware product code is 059S3L1 RM-914 VAR RO VODAFONE.

You have said in your first post (post #1711) that you want unbrande your device. If your device at the base was branded (and this is the case, RO Vodafone), and want the unbrande it (which is true, see post #1711), then it is obvious that the product code that you flash (059S7H0 RM-914 VAR EU HU AL BA BG CY CZ GR HR AV) is different from your hardware product code.


----------



## Haruki_30 (Mar 31, 2015)

anaheiim said:


> Hi,
> 
> Nokia Care Suite does not support Lumia 532.
> I will soon update the tutorial of this thread, using this method.

Click to collapse



Thanks, I will wait for the updated tutorial.


----------



## gamerZ1 (Mar 31, 2015)

In the Data package manager I type RM-914 and product code what I type my phones code or your suggested ROMs code?And you sad that to shut down the phone but my phone when is plugged in it auto turns on.


----------



## DilanChd (Mar 31, 2015)

gamerZ1 said:


> In the Data package manager I type RM-914 and product code what I type my phones code or your suggested ROMs code?And you sad that to shut down the phone but my phone when is plugged in it auto turns on.

Click to collapse



If you really want unbrande, so my suggested, it is evident.


----------



## gamerZ1 (Mar 31, 2015)

OK I flashed thanks man  it worked.Now I hope to get W10 faster with this unbranded Lumia 520.


----------



## searcher12 (Apr 2, 2015)

I tried to flash my Lumia 520, but encountered this error: FA_ERR_VERIFY_FAIL: 0xFA00000D

What should I do?

Thanks


----------



## abedauhajre (Apr 3, 2015)

*RM915 to RM917*



compu829 said:


> @GoodDayToDie @anaheiim
> 
> I;m trying to flash ROM RM-917 to a 520 att unlocked phone.  Now when I go to the flash process I get the FFU message.  I tried to place the .dll files in the specified folders but the "C:\Program Files (x86)\Nokia\Nokia Care Suite\Product Support Tool For Store 5.0\Murzim"  And the plug in directory folder also does not appears. So I just placed the .dll files in the Product Support Tool for Store 5.0 folder, when I try to access the recovery tool, it does not appears. What am I doing wrong?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## hp79 (Apr 3, 2015)

Since I know someone will probably be searching for the AT&T Prepaid Lumia 635 Device Type and Product Code, here it is.

AT&T Lumia 635 Prepaid
Type: RM-975
Product Code: 059V714

AT&T Lumia 635 Postpaid
Type: RM-975
Product Code: 059W380


For this phone, no you can't debrand/unbrand to other country version.
I read that you can switch between AT&T's prepaid and postpaid version, but nobody knows if there are any real difference.


----------



## x_orange90_x (Apr 4, 2015)

*Flash my Cricket Lumia 630?*

Hi. I have a Lumia 630 (RM-977) through Cricket Wireless. I am wanting to flash a new ROM to enable Internet Sharing. Being a Cricket phone, it has a branded ROM, and so when I try to turn on Internet Sharing it says "Internet Sharing isn't currently available." I have installed the Windows 10 Technical Preview and still cannot enable it, I'm guessing because I updated from a branded ROM. 

I've read over the instructions for flashing and it seems pretty straightforward. However, I need help picking what device code and ROM I need to install in order to get Internet Sharing working. Also, depending what ROM that may be, will I still be able to update once again to the Technical Preview?


----------



## TheXev (Apr 5, 2015)

*Flashing Boost Mobile Lumia 635*

I have the Boost Mobile Lumia 635 (appears to be the same as the Sprint variant).

Model #: RT-1078
Product Code: 059W4L7 (obtained using Lumia Software recovery tool)

I wish to downgrade to 02040.00017.14454.27020 from my current 02040.00019.14511.09021.

I obtained the file list for 27020:

```
http://nds2.fds-fire.nokia.com/fds_fire/1412/1021/7513998240/D24EA722_RM1078_059W4L7_hwt_vs_v286.bin
http://nds2.fds-fire.nokia.com/fds_fire/1412/1021/7513998239/775BF2C7_RM1078_059W4L7_ccc_vs_v286.bin
http://nds2.fds-fire.nokia.com/fds_fire/1412/1021/7513998252/AE29C4F8_RM1078_059W4L7_02040.00017.14454.27020_286.signature.bin
http://nds2.fds-fire.nokia.com/fds_fire/1412/1021/7513998237/D7B35D33_RetailModeNvi_02040.00017.14454.27020_1000_7ec06ece8f76748b8fed5260b90c182f.nvi
http://nds2.fds-fire.nokia.com/p/d/fds_fire/NWP8_simlock_3gstandard_bb5_crcA59A.bin
http://nds2.fds-fire.nokia.com/fds_fire/1309/0210/7273478891/93AAE976_DC_WP8_Template_NwWP_v2.bin
http://nds2.fds-fire.nokia.com/fds_fire/1309/1512/7282357503/D70E9194_MirrorLink_template_production_v4.bin
http://nds2.fds-fire.nokia.com/fds_fire/1407/0205/7375380187/16E6119E_33031.prl
http://nds2.fds-fire.nokia.com/fds_fire/1412/1021/7513998242/BF7FC4EB_040-122549_RM-1078_sw_label_001_light.png
http://nds2.fds-fire.nokia.com/fds_fire/1412/1021/7513998241/AD9747BB_040-122549_RM-1078_sw_label_001_dark.png
http://nds2.fds-fire.nokia.com/fds_fire/1412/1021/7513998250/9033898C_RM1078_059W4L7_02040.00017.14454.27020_286.dcp
http://nds2.fds-fire.nokia.com/fds_fire/1412/1021/7513998244/EC08E573_RM-1078_SPRINT_Typelabel_002.xml
http://nds2.fds-fire.nokia.com/fds_fire/1412/1021/7513998236/CEB6498D_RM1078_059W4L7_02040.00017.14454.27020_286.vpl
http://nds2.fds-fire.nokia.com/fds_fire/1412/1021/7513998243/879E68C6_12385301.pcx
http://nds2.fds-fire.nokia.com/fds_fire/1411/0622/7414707886/EC7FF5FD_CustomerNvi_02040.00017.14454.27020_1000_5f45ee6ff8a8c4dafc62a4ba4e659892.nvi
http://nds2.fds-fire.nokia.com/fds_fire/1411/0622/7414707885/D9C40D03_RM1078_02040.00017.14454.27020_RETAIL_prod_signed_1000_01303F_000-US_MV.ffu
```

And have obtained 09021 via the Data Package Manager.  Regardless of which one I attempt to flash, I get the following error:





Because of this, I am unable to flash either rom image.  I'm fairly sure I could flash the newer image using Nokia Recovery Software Tool if I needed to, but I need to downgrade to install Windows 10 phone preview (I wish I'd never installed that software update now).

All software installed was downloaded from the OP thread.  Considering this model was supposed to have had support added in the newest version... I am confused.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## nuuits (Apr 5, 2015)

hp79 said:


> Since I know someone will probably be searching for the AT&T Prepaid Lumia 635 Device Type and Product Code, here it is.
> 
> AT&T Lumia 635 Prepaid
> Type: RM-975
> ...

Click to collapse



I have seen zero difference (Prepaid to Postpaid ROM).
They come with the same AT&T crapware, same APN (as in, I've been able to access internet and MMS out of the box from both ROMs), same splashscreen.
Only thing that's different seems to be the product code, heh heh.


----------



## hp79 (Apr 5, 2015)

nuuits said:


> I have seen zero difference (Prepaid to Postpaid ROM).
> They come with the same AT&T crapware, same APN (as in, I've been able to access internet and MMS out of the box from both ROMs), same splashscreen.
> Only thing that's different seems to be the product code, heh heh.

Click to collapse



You are absolutely right. I also tried installing post-paid version on my prepaid AT&T Lumia 635, and after flashing, the rom manager (or whatever the tool is called) was saying there's an update. The update is the prepaid version rom of Lumia 635.

About the crapware, at least Windowsphone lets you remove (actually closer to disabling) the AT&T crapware. But, Luima 635 is one of the cheapest phone on the planet ($29, no contract), so I guess I'm not too concerned. Waiting for an unlocked Galaxy S6 price to drop.

By the way, Windows 10 Preview sucks on Lumia 635 if anyone is trying to test it. Sometimes there's even problems with making phone calls. Email replies sometimes are not actually sent even though it says it's been sent! Windows 10 is really in alpha stage, at least for the AT&T Lumia 635.


----------



## Genebaby (Apr 6, 2015)

I checked the Nokia Server again this weekend and still no Denim update for my daughter's phone so I did a factory reset to clear the space, ran the OTA update and reset it again before restoring her data.  All good.


----------



## x_orange90_x (Apr 6, 2015)

x_orange90_x said:


> Hi. I have a Lumia 630 (RM-977) through Cricket Wireless. I am wanting to flash a new ROM to enable Internet Sharing. Being a Cricket phone, it has a branded ROM, and so when I try to turn on Internet Sharing it says "Internet Sharing isn't currently available." I have installed the Windows 10 Technical Preview and still cannot enable it, I'm guessing because I updated from a branded ROM.
> 
> I've read over the instructions for flashing and it seems pretty straightforward. However, I need help picking what device code and ROM I need to install in order to get Internet Sharing working. Also, depending what ROM that may be, will I still be able to update once again to the Technical Preview?

Click to collapse



Can anyone help me with this?


----------



## DilanChd (Apr 7, 2015)

searcher12 said:


> I tried to flash my Lumia 520, but encountered this error: FA_ERR_VERIFY_FAIL: 0xFA00000D
> 
> What should I do?
> 
> Thanks

Click to collapse



Hi,

Your Lumia 520 is working properly? You tried to flash what product code? And what is your original product code?

- - - - - - -



abedauhajre said:


> I;m trying to flash ROM RM-917 to a 520 att unlocked phone.  Now when I go to the flash process I get the FFU message.  I tried to place the .dll files in the specified folders but the "C:\Program Files (x86)\Nokia\Nokia Care Suite\Product Support Tool For Store 5.0\Murzim"  And the plug in directory folder also does not appears. So I just placed the .dll files in the Product Support Tool for Store 5.0 folder, when I try to access the recovery tool, it does not appears. What am I doing wrong?
> 
> [...]

Click to collapse



Hi,

From to the error messages, you can not flash this ROM.

- - - - - - -



x_orange90_x said:


> Hi. I have a Lumia 630 (RM-977) through Cricket Wireless. I am wanting to flash a new ROM to enable Internet Sharing. Being a Cricket phone, it has a branded ROM, and so when I try to turn on Internet Sharing it says "Internet Sharing isn't currently available." I have installed the Windows 10 Technical Preview and still cannot enable it, I'm guessing because I updated from a branded ROM.
> 
> I've read over the instructions for flashing and it seems pretty straightforward. However, I need help picking what device code and ROM I need to install in order to get Internet Sharing working. Also, depending what ROM that may be, will I still be able to update once again to the Technical Preview?

Click to collapse



Hi,

You can flash this unbranded ROMs on your device, but I don't know if this ROMs allow the Internet sharing:

059V9C0 RM-977 VAR APAC AU CV
059V9C9 RM-977 VAR APAC TH CV
059V936 RM-977 VAR LTA 7R CV

- - - - - - -



TheXev said:


> I have the Boost Mobile Lumia 635 (appears to be the same as the Sprint variant).
> 
> Model #: RT-1078
> Product Code: 059W4L7 (obtained using Lumia Software recovery tool)
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi,

Your Lumia 735 (RM-1078) is not supported by Nokia Care Suite. I will soon mod this tutorial to write a new method with a new software (Windows Phone Image Designer).

- - - - - - -



nuuits said:


> I have seen zero difference (Prepaid to Postpaid ROM).
> They come with the same AT&T crapware, same APN (as in, I've been able to access internet and MMS out of the box from both ROMs), same splashscreen.
> Only thing that's different seems to be the product code, heh heh.

Click to collapse



Hi,

It's not because you do not see any difference that there is none 
Yes, there are some differences, but you don't see them necessarily.


----------



## searcher12 (Apr 7, 2015)

anaheiim said:


> Hi,
> 
> Your Lumia 520 is working properly? You tried to flash what product code? And what is your original product code?

Click to collapse



No, my Lumia 520 suddenly broken, it always restarting after entering operating system 

RM-914 059S3Q0 APAC ID, tried to flash with same product code


----------



## testerhn2005 (Apr 8, 2015)

Hi,
I have tried to download firmware but whenever enter the code and model the result for searching is "Found 0 variant package(s)".

Anybody get solution? I have searched and know some people got the same error due to Microsoft closed this server?

However, the post above seems to show people can use Data Packages Manage normally?


----------



## DilanChd (Apr 9, 2015)

searcher12 said:


> No, my Lumia 520 suddenly broken, it always restarting after entering operating system
> 
> RM-914 059S3Q0 APAC ID, tried to flash with same product code

Click to collapse



Hi,

Try to flash with this. Or try to flash easily with Windows Phone Recovery Tool.

- - - - - - -



testerhn2005 said:


> Hi,
> I have tried to download firmware but whenever enter the code and model the result for searching is "Found 0 variant package(s)".
> 
> Anybody get solution? I have searched and know some people got the same error due to Microsoft closed this server?
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi,

What is the product code you are looking to flash? For what device (product type?)?
Can you make a screenshot of the error showing in DPM, please?


----------



## searcher12 (Apr 9, 2015)

anaheiim said:


> Hi,
> 
> Try to flash with this. Or try to flash easily with Windows Phone Recovery Tool.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I've tried with NSU and WP Recovery Tool and still failed... 

I'll try with FFU Tool 

Thank you


----------



## djtonka (Apr 9, 2015)

there is new version of NCS 5.6.134.1513


----------



## DilanChd (Apr 9, 2015)

djtonka said:


> there is new version of NCS 5.6.134.1513

Click to collapse



Thx, I just installed. Besides this rebranding MSFT Care Suite, have you seen other changes? Adding new supported devices?  I have not seen.


----------



## Hell-On-Wheels (Apr 11, 2015)

*Having trouble from the start*

anaheiim - First , I want to thank you for this tutorial - and for continuing to support this thread for almost 18 months. 

I hope that I can get some help on what I may be doing wrong.  I downloaded and installed the programs, but I noticed that when I went to copy the UserGroupsConfiguration.cfg files into their new locations, some of those locations already had that file. Should I replace the existing file with this new one ?
For my first attempt, I renamed the file to UserGroupsConfiguration*2*.cfg and continued. That is when I ran into trouble. 
The Data Package Manager gives me this error : *Currently application is not able to work in Online mode*. I also do not have the Nokia Care servers option in the Login group. All I have is *Firmware repository for Care*.

I will try again tomorrow with replacing the UserGroupsConfiguration.cfg file instead.  But no doubt I'll be back seeking more help.

Thanks again, anaheiim


----------



## TheXev (Apr 11, 2015)

anaheiim said:


> Hi,
> 
> Your Lumia 735 (RM-1078) is not supported by Nokia Care Suite. I will soon mod this tutorial to write a new method with a new software (Windows Phone Image Designer).

Click to collapse



Thanks.  I followed the link and was able to flash it with the older software.  Now I just need to figure out how to get Windows 10 preview to install on the older software. (unrelated) lol


----------



## searcher12 (Apr 11, 2015)

anaheiim said:


> Hi,
> 
> Try to flash with this. Or try to flash easily with Windows Phone Recovery Tool.

Click to collapse



I've tried flashing with FFUTool, but it says:

```
Logging to ETL file: C:\Users\Lenovo\AppData\Local\Temp\ffutool6752.etl
Found device:
Name:   Nokia.MSM8227.P6036.1.2
ID:     00000015-0220-8301-0000-000000000000
Flashing: flash.ffu [>                                                 ]  1.38% (12.46 MB/s)
An FFU error occurred: Failed to flash with device error { 0xd, 0x0, 0x0, 0x2, 0x0, 0x0 } : Status: 0x80000008.
```

Can you help me?


----------



## todarkness (Apr 11, 2015)

excuse me but i have a question.
i have here a lumia 1020 from at&t (not possible to unbrand it) and it is sim unlocked.  i want to install the windows 10 tech preview for phones to test it a bit. but before i install it i wanted to know if the lumia software recovery tool/windows phone recovery tool is working with an branded lumia 1020 from at&t. sorry if i missed that answer somewhere and thanks for the help. i just want to have a fallback option if something goes wrong.


----------



## Bebehacker_ (Apr 11, 2015)

todarkness said:


> excuse me but i have a question.
> i have here a lumia 1020 from at&t (not possible to unbrand it) and it is sim unlocked.  i want to install the windows 10 tech preview for phones to test it a bit. but before i install it i wanted to know if the lumia software recovery tool/windows phone recovery tool is working with an branded lumia 1020 from at&t. sorry if i missed that answer somewhere and thanks for the help. i just want to have a fallback option if something goes wrong.

Click to collapse



I have a 520 and i tried to go back from wp 10  with software recovery tool and i ended bricking my phone.... i recommend not to install windows 10 tech preview


----------



## Bebehacker_ (Apr 11, 2015)

feherneoh said:


> Can I help you a bit with your phone?

Click to collapse



It's not responding to anything, when plugged into the pc it shows up as "QHSUSB_DLOAD"  i tried to flash it but it didn't worked.. Nokia care suite  detect it but says that product is in flash mode..  sorry for my bad english. Hope you can help me. Thanks!


----------



## Bebehacker_ (Apr 11, 2015)

feherneoh said:


> I hoped you have the same problam as me, but yours requires JTAG probably... I have no idea, if Thor2 can fix this, but possibly not....
> My Lumia 520 already got bricked 3 times by Windows Phone Recovery Tool today, but neither of them was hardbrick...

Click to collapse



probably.. i'm from Romania and is hard to find someone here who have a JTAG.. especialy in my location.  I think i will look for another motherboard.


----------



## Bebehacker_ (Apr 11, 2015)

feherneoh said:


> I use my second L520, because the first had this problem. It took me 1 year to find somebody, who had JTAG... AAAAND wifi, bt, gps, and gsm are broken.....

Click to collapse



so that is the solution.. another motherboard..


----------



## todarkness (Apr 12, 2015)

excuse me but i have a question.
i have here a lumia 1020 from at&t (not possible to unbrand it) and it is sim unlocked. i want to install the windows 10 tech preview for phones to test it a bit. but before i install it i wanted to know if the lumia software recovery tool/windows phone recovery tool is working with an branded lumia 1020 from at&t. sorry if i missed that answer somewhere and thanks for the help. i just want to have a fallback option if something goes wrong.


----------



## Nhowka (Apr 12, 2015)

I've found a more friendly way to unbrand a phone. I explained on this thread: [Tutorial] How to easily flash (unbrand) your Lumia using Windows Phone Recovery Tool


----------



## DilanChd (Apr 12, 2015)

Hell-On-Wheels said:


> anaheiim - First , I want to thank you for this tutorial - and for continuing to support this thread for almost 18 months.
> 
> I hope that I can get some help on what I may be doing wrong.  I downloaded and installed the programs, but I noticed that when I went to copy the UserGroupsConfiguration.cfg files into their new locations, some of those locations already had that file. Should I replace the existing file with this new one ?
> 
> [...]

Click to collapse



Hi,

Yes, you must replace the existing file with the one I provided on OP/post # 1 

- - - - - - -



TheXev said:


> Thanks.  I followed the link and was able to flash it with the older software.  Now I just need to figure out how to get Windows 10 preview to install on the older software. (unrelated) lol

Click to collapse



Hi,

See on Windows Insider website.

- - - - - - -



searcher12 said:


> I've tried flashing with FFUTool, but it says:
> 
> ```
> Logging to ETL file: C:\Users\Lenovo\AppData\Local\Temp\ffutool6752.etl
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi,

If I'm not mistaken, your error is 0xd, the table of errors by Microsoft.
I do not know the solution.

- - - - - - -



todarkness said:


> excuse me but i have a question.
> i have here a lumia 1020 from at&t (not possible to unbrand it) and it is sim unlocked.  i want to install the windows 10 tech preview for phones to test it a bit. but before i install it i wanted to know if the lumia software recovery tool/windows phone recovery tool is working with an branded lumia 1020 from at&t. sorry if i missed that answer somewhere and thanks for the help. i just want to have a fallback option if something goes wrong.

Click to collapse



Hi,

Yes, you can with LSRT/WPRT.

- - - - - - -



feherneoh said:


> I think this can be useful. Just saved my phone

Click to collapse



Hi,

Thanks.
Do you know what differences with ffutool.exe and with WPID software?


----------



## Damionix (Apr 12, 2015)

*RM-995 Lumia Denim?*

Hello there, 
Thanks for all the contribution to the thread. 
The question I have is; are there any Lumia Denim firmware for the RM-995 models?
All the RM-995 I have flashed so far are all Cyan. 
I cannot find anyone that is denim. 

The Only one I didnt try is this : 059V2Q5	PWBASSY LIGHT SWAP ENGINE GLOBAL

Any chance that could be at Denim now? How do I know?

Thanks.


----------



## DilanChd (Apr 12, 2015)

Damionix said:


> Hello there,
> Thanks for all the contribution to the thread.
> The question I have is; are there any Lumia Denim firmware for the RM-995 models?
> All the RM-995 I have flashed so far are all Cyan.
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi,

Me also, I don't see product code for RM-995 with Lumia Denim.
059V2Q5 is an Engineering ROM, and never got Lumia Denim.


----------



## Damionix (Apr 13, 2015)

Thank You.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2015)

*Thanks!*

Thank you so much ... !!! I have no credit card to support you. But, once I get credit card I will donate you. This article was really helpful to me. Thanks again!


----------



## thaddyusmaximus (Apr 14, 2015)

Is there a way to download old firmware? I want lumia black so I can do the keyboard trick to fix the tethering for tmobile.


----------



## zuchit (Apr 14, 2015)

This method is not working on my bricked Lumia 525...

NCS throws this error:


> DEV_REPORTED_ERROR_DURING_PROGRAMMING: 0x00030003
> Exception:
> Nokia.CareSuite.PlugIns.MurzimRecovery.RecoveryDialog.MurzimProgrammingException: DEV_REPORTED_ERROR_DURING_PROGRAMMING: 0x00030003
> at Nokia.CareSuite.PlugIns.MurzimRecovery.RecoveryDialog.RecoveryDialogModel.Flash()
> at Nokia.CareSuite.PlugIns.MurzimRecovery.RecoveryDialog.RecoveryDialogModel.<HandleDownloadVariantPackageCompleted>b__c(Object state)

Click to collapse



Edit: Another error


> 0x000220003: This FFU is too big for this device.
> 
> Exception:
> Nokia.Murzim.Uefi.FlashApp.CoreProgrammerAdaptation.ProgrammingException: 0x000220003: This FFU is too big for this device.
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## DilanChd (Apr 14, 2015)

Damionix said:


> Thank You.

Click to collapse




[email protected] said:


> Thank you so much ... !!! I have no credit card to support you. But, once I get credit card I will donate you. This article was really helpful to me. Thanks again!

Click to collapse



Hi,

You're welcome! 

- - - - - - -



thaddyusmaximus said:


> Is there a way to download old firmware? I want lumia black so I can do the keyboard trick to fix the tethering for tmobile.

Click to collapse



Hi,

For what product code?

- - - - - - -



zuchit said:


> This method is not working on my bricked Lumia 525...
> 
> [...]

Click to collapse



Hi,

Try with another software.


----------



## thaddyusmaximus (Apr 14, 2015)

anaheiim said:


> Hi,
> 
> You're welcome!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



RM-877 059T019. I noticed all servers only has cyan. I was wondering if anyone archived the black?


----------



## DilanChd (Apr 14, 2015)

thaddyusmaximus said:


> RM-877 059T019. I noticed all servers only has cyan. I was wondering if anyone archived the black?

Click to collapse



3051.40000.1346.0001 (Lumia Black) for 059T019 RM-877 VAR NAM US ATT SL YELLOW
- http://nds2.fds-fire.nokia.com/fds_fire/1312/1715/7323612218/2F0233CF_RM877_059T019_hwt_v2593.bin
- http://nds2.fds-fire.nokia.com/p/d/.../EF509173_NWP8_WP8_ATT_US_simlock_crc995C.bin
- http://nds2.fds-fire.nokia.com/fds_fire/1312/1715/7323612216/501E3FCD_RM877_059T019_ccc_v2593.bin
- http://nds2.fds-fire.nokia.com/fds_...9T019_3051.40000.1346.0001_2593_signature.bin
- http://nds2.fds-fire.nokia.com/fds_...5_RM877_059T019_3051.40000.1346.0001_2593.dcp
- http://nds2.fds-fire.nokia.com/p/d/fds_fire/DC_template_development_v4.bin
- http://nds2.fds-fire.nokia.com/fds_...14C8_040-115846_TYPE_LABEL_ATT_YELLOW_002.xml
- http://nds2.fds-fire.nokia.com/fds_...8_RM877_059T019_3051.40000.1346.0001_2593.vpl
- http://nds2.fds-fire.nokia.com/fds_fire/1309/1116/7279883265/CE00CE6C_11584602.pcx
- http://nds2.fds-fire.nokia.com/fds_...f1012a0c0f0_3051.40000.1346.0_337304_6076.nvi
- http://nds2.fds-fire.nokia.com/fds_...1_RETAIL_nam_att_205_01_337304_prd_signed.ffu


----------



## SergyOrtiz (Apr 14, 2015)

Nokia Care Suite has been updated to version 5.6.134.1513, rebranded from Nokia to Microsoft, I guess this update brings support for the most recent Microsoft Lumia Phones.
Now in Product Support Tool for Store you can't open RM-984 (Lumia 830) since is not listed as it was before the update.
Also, it's imposible log-in into the servers since the UserGroupsConfiguration file hasn't been updated.

Regards!


----------



## DilanChd (Apr 15, 2015)

SergyOrtiz said:


> Nokia Care Suite has been updated to version 5.6.134.1513, rebranded from Nokia to Microsoft, I guess this update brings support for the most recent Microsoft Lumia Phones.
> Now in Product Support Tool for Store you can't open RM-984 (Lumia 830) since is not listed as it was before the update.
> Also, it's imposible log-in into the servers since the UserGroupsConfiguration file hasn't been updated.
> 
> Regards!

Click to collapse



Hi,

Thank you, but I knew 
I have not updated the tutorial to integrate this new version of Microsoft Care Suite, because firstly the new devices commercialized fairly recently (as L640, for example) are still not supported. On the other hand, I plan to mod this tutorial to delete the Nokia Care Suite method, and integrate Windows Phone Designer Image method.

Best regards,
Dylan


----------



## thaddyusmaximus (Apr 15, 2015)

Thanks for all the files anaheiim, But i'm having issues flashing

I put all the files (Lumia Black) in C:\ProgramData\Nokia\Packages\Products\RM-877\ but i'm getting an invalid signature for the 31797D18_RM877_059T019_3051.40000.1346.0001_2593.vpl. Any work around for this?

Attached is a screenshot of all the files.


----------



## DilanChd (Apr 15, 2015)

thaddyusmaximus said:


> Thanks for all the files anaheiim, But i'm having issues flashing
> 
> I put all the files (Lumia Black) in C:\ProgramData\Nokia\Packages\Products\RM-877\ but i'm getting an invalid signature for the 31797D18_RM877_059T019_3051.40000.1346.0001_2593.vpl. Any work around for this?
> 
> Attached is a screenshot of all the files.

Click to collapse



Hi

Rename the different files for delete that is in red on the screenshot (each the "xxxxxxxx_")


----------



## phezthie (Apr 15, 2015)

*worked perfectly, but i need favor too...*

Im one of those who were very [un]lucky to avail the denim upgrade for RM-978 (059V9C5) from cyan but it stucked in airplane mode thereafter....

tried the suggested windows phone recovery tool but it simply reinstalled the denim upgrade as there was no option for the stock firmware (or maybe i missed something)...

left with no recourse, i decided to try this TUT and it worked flawlessly for me... but still the firmware i've got using data package manager is the same denim and i cant locate and get the cyan i needed..

hope someone can point me to the right direction on how to roll back to stock.. TIA


----------



## golferRx (Apr 15, 2015)

Thanks Anaheim for all the hard work you have so obviously put in here. I am having a problem getting the right firmware to show up in PST. It is showing up in Data Package Manager but it shows the Firmware files as complete, but not for Content Files. I have flashed this phone before and it had the Ita CV (rm-821) on it when I installed the first Windows 10 preview on it thru the Hong Kong servers, I know it wasn't really meant for the 920 and other top end phones but as my secondary phone I felt confident I could restore it thru the Flash process if things didn't go well.  I have been trying everything I can think of and that I have read in your posts for a few days now and am not getting anywhere, Any suggestions?


----------



## DilanChd (Apr 15, 2015)

phezthie said:


> Im one of those who were very [un]lucky to avail the denim upgrade for RM-978 (056V9C5) from cyan but it stucked in airplane mode thereafter....
> 
> tried the suggested windows phone recovery tool but it simply reinstalled the denim upgrade as there was no option for the stock firmware (or maybe i missed something)...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi,

If I understand correctly, you want to downgrade your device for return to Lumia Cyan?

- - - - - - -



golferRx said:


> Thanks Anaheim for all the hard work you have so obviously put in here. I am having a problem getting the right firmware to show up in PST. It is showing up in Data Package Manager but it shows the Firmware files as complete, but not for Content Files. I have flashed this phone before and it had the Ita CV (rm-821) on it when I installed the first Windows 10 preview on it thru the Hong Kong servers, I know it wasn't really meant for the 920 and other top end phones but as my secondary phone I felt confident I could restore it thru the Flash process if things didn't go well.  I have been trying everything I can think of and that I have read in your posts for a few days now and am not getting anywhere, Any suggestions?

Click to collapse



Hi,

Sorry, this is perhaps the translation that does this, but I did not understand your message. The problem is at the downloading the ROM, or is at the flash ROM? What kind of problem? Can you make screenshots? What product code do you want to flash?


----------



## phezthie (Apr 15, 2015)

yes Anaheiim, i need to downgrade from denim to cyan. there were reported cases that after the rollback/downgrade, the airplane mode problem in denim disappeared.

Regards..


----------



## titi66200 (Apr 15, 2015)

@phezthie

RM-978 (056V9C5) or (05*9*V9C5)


----------



## phezthie (Apr 15, 2015)

oopps my bad, you are right... its 59V9c5

Thanks sir titi66200.


----------



## DilanChd (Apr 15, 2015)

phezthie said:


> yes Anaheiim, i need to downgrade from denim to cyan. there were reported cases that after the rollback/downgrade, the airplane mode problem in denim disappeared.
> 
> Regards..

Click to collapse



059V9C5 RM-978 VAR APAC PH CV in 01061.00042.14174.39001 (Lumia Cyan) version:

http://nds2.fds-fire.nokia.com/fds_...001_1049_fb03ac6f87b12e69ddb93ef4314b697f.xml
http://nds2.fds-fire.nokia.com/fds_fire/1405/0505/7360129533/3D68034B_RM978_059V9C5_hwt_v012.bin
http://nds2.fds-fire.nokia.com/fds_fire/1405/0505/7360129532/6D9F5888_RM978_059V9C5_ccc_v012.bin
http://nds2.fds-fire.nokia.com/fds_...9C5_01061.00042.14174.39001_012.signature.bin
http://nds2.fds-fire.nokia.com/fds_...001_1049_10b151222cbcc1dcefc95c481b4e6244.nvi
http://nds2.fds-fire.nokia.com/p/d/fds_fire/NWP8_simlock_3gstandard_bb5_crcA59A.bin
http://nds2.fds-fire.nokia.com/fds_fire/1309/0210/7273478891/93AAE976_DC_WP8_Template_NwWP_v2.bin
http://nds2.fds-fire.nokia.com/fds_...70E9194_MirrorLink_template_production_v4.bin
http://nds2.fds-fire.nokia.com/fds_...RM978_059V9C5_01061.00042.14174.39001_012.dcp
http://nds2.fds-fire.nokia.com/fds_.../7E2DB1F6_RM-978_Typelabel_datamatrix_001.xml
http://nds2.fds-fire.nokia.com/fds_...RM978_059V9C5_01061.00042.14174.39001_012.vpl
http://nds2.fds-fire.nokia.com/fds_...78/3E878A77_040-121149_RM-978_ROW_02_dark.png
http://nds2.fds-fire.nokia.com/fds_...0/D267293E_040-121149_RM-978_ROW_02_light.png
http://nds2.fds-fire.nokia.com/fds_fire/1403/1716/7348223450/4251AB26_12030701.pcx
http://nds2.fds-fire.nokia.com/fds_...001_1049_fd902de41748ae348a88a47e00bb7bd2.nvi
http://nds2.fds-fire.nokia.com/fds_...001_RETAIL_prod_signed_1049_004DDA_000-PH.ffu


----------



## rtotheich (Apr 15, 2015)

*Problem encountered*

Hello anaheiim, I have encountered a problem using Windows Phone Image Designer AND using Nokia Recovery Tool (I followed your tutorials exactly while trying to use them). I've attached a screenshot of the error in Image Designer to this post. I am trying to flash a French RM821 on an ATT US phone. Please help.


----------



## DilanChd (Apr 15, 2015)

rtotheich said:


> Hello anaheiim, I have encountered a problem using Windows Phone Image Designer AND using Nokia Recovery Tool (I followed your tutorials exactly while trying to use them). I've attached a screenshot of the error in Image Designer to this post. I am trying to flash a French RM821 on an ATT US phone. Please help.

Click to collapse



Hi,

The platform ID specified in the image does not match the ID of the device to be flashed. Which mean you can not flash because you tried flash an product code of an different product type from your device. In addition, AT&T ROM includes an protection that currently prevents the change of ROM.


----------



## golferRx (Apr 16, 2015)

- - - - - - -

Hi,

Sorry, this is perhaps the translation that does this, but I did not understand your message. The problem is at the downloading the ROM, or is at the flash ROM? What kind of problem? Can you make screenshots? What product code do you want to flash?[/QUOTE]

I have been able to download the rom {I did a few of them but only put them into the rm-821 folder 1 at a time) and kept getting a message that you will see in the screenshot.  I have flashed this phone before and I thought you had to have a data package that was ready to install to begin the flash process? I will be glad to put any rom on the phone that I can download with success. It is a Nokia Lumia 920.


----------



## golferRx (Apr 16, 2015)

here is one more screenshot


----------



## DilanChd (Apr 16, 2015)

golferRx said:


> here is one more screenshot

Click to collapse



Ok, I see the problem.
Go to the "C:\ProgramData\Nokia\Packages\Products\rm-821" directory, and do a screenshot, please.
When you are in Product Support Tool, click "File" > "Preferences" > "Data Package" tab, and do a screenshot.


----------



## phezthie (Apr 16, 2015)

*gratitude*

Sir Anaheiim:

I really don't know the proper words how i will convey my appreciation for the help you've done. Aside from the flawless tutorial you shared, you are a living databank of wares willing to share to the community without hesitation. 

Though there is a sort of glitch, you saved my device from becoming a paper weight. My snappy salute sir.

Cheers...
Phezthie


----------



## golferRx (Apr 16, 2015)

anaheiim said:


> Ok, I see the problem.
> Go to the "C:\ProgramData\Nokia\Packages\Products\rm-821" directory, and do a screenshot, please.
> When you are in Product Support Tool, click "File" > "Preferences" > "Data Package" tab, and do a screenshot.

Click to collapse



Ok..here are the screenshots. 1 with the rm-821 file open and 1 without


----------



## golferRx (Apr 16, 2015)

here is a screenshot of the product support tool right before I would click on the "Update List" tab.
 Is the ffu file supposed to have some of the numbers removed?


----------



## ManojDaran (Apr 16, 2015)

*Lumia 520 is completely dead after an attempt to downgrade*

The recent W10 TP is so buggy so I decided to downgrade to Win8 on my L520 using Win Phone Rec tool. Unfortunately, the installation failed in the middle and my phone is now dead. Doesnt wake up at all [Even after hours of charging] Tried your method to flash, Nok Care suite couldnt detect the phone. Im out of options now, please suggest me options to get back my phone


----------



## ManojDaran (Apr 16, 2015)

feherneoh said:


> Maybe some of you will read this in time:
> 
> DO NOT TRY TO DOWNGRADE LUMIA 520 FROM WINDOWS 10, AS THE RECOVERY TOOL WILL BRICK IT

Click to collapse



Never read this, just did. I followed the procedure in Windows Central! They didnt mention any of this


----------



## jishnuvediyoor (Apr 16, 2015)

*unable to finish fixing partitions*

After i installed Windows 10 i decided to roll back to windows 8.1 (Lumia 525 India)  and my attempt was unsuccessful. after the windows recovery tool removed the os and stopped at UEFI. 

Please check the attachments for images

I tried Nokia Care Tool and it stuck in the middle of fixing partitions. 

here is the error details 



> DEV_REPORTED_ERROR_DURING_PROGRAMMING: 0x00030003
> Exception:
> Nokia.CareSuite.PlugIns.MurzimRecovery.RecoveryDialog.MurzimProgrammingException: DEV_REPORTED_ERROR_DURING_PROGRAMMING: 0x00030003
> at Nokia.CareSuite.PlugIns.MurzimRecovery.RecoveryDialog.RecoveryDialogModel.Flash()
> at Nokia.CareSuite.PlugIns.MurzimRecovery.RecoveryDialog.RecoveryDialogModel.<HandleDownloadVariantPackageCompleted>b__c(Object state)

Click to collapse




Any solutions?


----------



## DilanChd (Apr 16, 2015)

golferRx said:


> Ok..here are the screenshots. 1 with the rm-821 file open and 1 without

Click to collapse



The problem is your preference regarding the location of ROMs. Your options must be exactly the same as on the screenshot.
Once this is done, close and re-run Product Support Tool.


----------



## obrenikola (Apr 16, 2015)

*Lumia 930 wake up problem*

I have Lumia 930 (059W0Z2 product code) but after upgrade to Denim I have some problems.
Phone works fine, except: 
when I press unlock button, phone wake up so slow (when I back firmware to Cyan light up immediately) 
and screen sometimes flash.
Does anyone else had this problem? What can I do?
I tried to install Denim firmware for another country but without success.
When downgrade to Cyan, everything works fine.

Thanks in advice


----------



## golferRx (Apr 16, 2015)

Awesome!! The old way required you to include the sub folder (rm-821) in the path for the data package. It is working as we speak exactly the way you suggested I change it to. THANK YOU SO MUCH


----------



## SergyOrtiz (Apr 16, 2015)

anaheiim said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thank you, but I knew
> I have not updated the tutorial to integrate this new version of Microsoft Care Suite, because firstly the new devices commercialized fairly recently (as L640, for example) are still not supported. On the other hand, I plan to mod this tutorial to delete the Nokia Care Suite method, and integrate Windows Phone Designer Image method.
> ...

Click to collapse



That's great!
Looking forward for it.

Thanks for all your great work with this!


----------



## testerhn2005 (Apr 18, 2015)

Hi,
Here is the error 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






anaheiim said:


> Hi,
> 
> Try to flash with this. Or try to flash easily with Windows Phone Recovery Tool.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## DilanChd (Apr 18, 2015)

testerhn2005 said:


> Hi,
> Here is the error.
> 
> [...]

Click to collapse



Hi,

You have typed just the product type. You must also type the product code.


----------



## vasam (Apr 18, 2015)

Any solution yet for bricked 920 after downgrading from WP10 to WP8? I have the worse scenario - black screen only and QHSUSB_DLOAD.


----------



## Shujath (Apr 18, 2015)

Thanks man, It worked,
Camera was not working on my lumia 620 after the 8.1 upgrade.
Downgraded now and all is well now
Big thanks


----------



## lucasponez (Apr 20, 2015)

*Same problem here*



Ddriver said:


> Hello,
> is it possible the Lumia 535 Dualsim rm-1090 with the Nokia Care Suite to flash an other rom?
> If I tray, the ncs show me not the rm-1090 in the list.
> If give a solution please wrigth it, thanks.
> Greets Ddriver.

Click to collapse



Hey Ddriver, did you resolve The problem of 535 on Nokia care suite?
Cheers.


----------



## MihaiA7X (Apr 20, 2015)

is it possible to work on lumia 640 lte?


----------



## DilanChd (Apr 20, 2015)

lucasponez said:


> Hey Ddriver, did you resolve The problem of 535 on Nokia care suite?
> Cheers.

Click to collapse




MihaiA7X said:


> is it possible to work on lumia 640 lte?

Click to collapse



Hi,

Lumia 535, Lumia 640 and other Lumia devices released quite recently, are not supported by Nokia Care Suite. Wait the new method that I will publish soon.


----------



## lucasponez (Apr 20, 2015)

*Mistery*

Take a look on youtube Lumia 535 "flashing through usb cabel......................", the guy are using NCS.



anaheiim said:


> Hi,
> 
> Lumia 535, Lumia 640 and other Lumia devices released quite recently, are not supported by Nokia Care Suite. Wait the new method that I will publish soon.

Click to collapse


----------



## phezthie (Apr 20, 2015)

*RM-978 files*

another question. 

if i will use this ffu file "05BB0B8_RM978_01061.00066.14235.36002_RETAIL_prod_signed_1049_00A419_000-PH.ffu" for my Lumia 630 DS (059V9C5), is it compatible? 

what other files do I need? or can I use the files I previously downloaded in post no. 1785 (page 179) of this tread?

TIA


----------



## MikeXuser (Apr 20, 2015)

*GSM Unlocking Nokia Lumia 635 from Orange Romania*

Hello .
I want to know if I can unlock a Nokia Lumia 635 bought from Orange Romania , making it suitable for any other GSM SIM card ...
Is it possible by actually flashing it like it's shown in the upside tutorial ?
Some steps that should I take on in this '' adventure '' ?


----------



## samhaw (Apr 20, 2015)

*Estou enfrentando o erro abaixo*

*0xFA001304: Platform ID check fails. Reason(s): The FFU file is not meant for this product. The platform ID of image does not match with platform ID of the device.*


----------



## DilanChd (Apr 21, 2015)

Hi,



lucasponez said:


> Take a look on youtube Lumia 535 "flashing through usb cabel......................", the guy are using NCS.

Click to collapse



It seems to me that there is only one product type of Lumia 535 which is supported by NCS, It seems to me.

- - - - - - -



phezthie said:


> another question.
> 
> if i will use this ffu file "05BB0B8_RM978_01061.00066.14235.36002_RETAIL_prod_signed_1049_00A419_000-PH.ffu" for my Lumia 630 DS (059V9C5), is it compatible?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes, it is compatible.

- - - - - - -



feherneoh said:


> No, as it was already said million times

Click to collapse



Yeah, moreover this is mentioned at OP.


----------



## lucasponez (Apr 21, 2015)

*How*

Hg





anaheiim said:


> Hi,
> 
> It seems to me that there is only one product type of Lumia 535 which is supported by NCS, It seems to me.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What have i do  to recognize 535 on NCS?


----------



## XDRdaniel (Apr 21, 2015)

Is it safe to flash my Lumia 830 with this version of NCS?
My model is listed, but it's not named.






EDIT: nvm, it worked...


----------



## DilanChd (Apr 21, 2015)

lucasponez said:


> Hg
> 
> What have i do  to recognize 535 on NCS?

Click to collapse



Just use Product Support Tool by selecting an product type (only the RM-1090 is supported by PST, it seems to me.), as in the tutorial. Make sure you are using the latest version of NCS.


----------



## lucasponez (Apr 21, 2015)

*Help*



anaheiim said:


> Just use Product Support Tool by selecting an product type (only the RM-1090 is supported by PST, it seems to me.), as in the tutorial. Make sure you are using the latest version of NCS.

Click to collapse



May you give me more details please?


----------



## DilanChd (Apr 21, 2015)

lucasponez said:


> May you give me more details please?

Click to collapse



Details are in the tutorial at the OP/post # 1, in "Flash the product code/ROM" step.


----------



## lucasponez (Apr 21, 2015)

*Sorry*



anaheiim said:


> Details are in the tutorial at the OP/post # 1, in "Flash the product code/ROM" step.

Click to collapse



No no, the last update cannot recognize RM-1090. Where did you see it?
Cheers.


----------



## DilanChd (Apr 21, 2015)

lucasponez said:


> No no, the last update cannot recognize RM-1090. Where did you see it?
> Cheers.

Click to collapse



Where I saw? In the video that you wanted to show me.
Then, I said "it seems to me".
If it is not supported by PST, wait the new method that I soon post on this thread.


----------



## testerhn2005 (Apr 22, 2015)

anaheiim said:


> Hi,
> 
> You have typed just the product type. You must also type the product code.

Click to collapse



Yes, I do input the code. However, if input the product code, the error changes to "Found 0 variant package(s)".


----------



## DilanChd (Apr 22, 2015)

testerhn2005 said:


> Yes, I do input the code. However, if input the product code, the error changes to "Found 0 variant package(s)".

Click to collapse



What is the product code that you wish to download and flash?


----------



## phezthie (Apr 22, 2015)

anaheiim said:


> Hi,
> 
> Yes, it is compatible.

Click to collapse



Good day...

i copied the ffu file (36002) to the folder containing the files i previously downloaded (for ffu 39001).
i think it was not recognized coz the program still looks for the ffu (39001) and ignored 36002. 

the message say ...
"The file 'C:\ProgramData\Nokia\Packages\Products\RM-978\RM978_01061.00042.14174.39001_RETAIL_prod_signed_1049_004DDA_000-PH.ffu' from the data package is corrupted." 
Any thoughts?

Or where can i get the files for 36002?


----------



## tahleel (Apr 23, 2015)

I have a Cricket branded Nokia Lumia 635 LTE. I recently upgraded to Windows 10. However, I do not have Internet Sharing, and did not have it before. How can I enable this? Would I have to install an unbranded ROM? If so, which one?

Thanks!


----------



## DilanChd (Apr 23, 2015)

I just update this tutorial, now describing the method through the Windows Phone Image Designer software. This new method replaces the old method Nokia Care Suite. The tutorial is not finished yet, it's missing screenshots especially, the FAQ is not again finished, etc. Text can also be modified.


----------



## phezthie (Apr 23, 2015)

*new tutorial*

Hi..

After selecting the ffu file, my phone in "flashable devises" disappeared and cannot click the flash button...

I think , i know the problem.. after installing the drivers, my device is no longer recognized. probably it on the drivers' installation.


----------



## djtonka (Apr 23, 2015)

Do not panic when tool will lost connection during flashing. Just restart the program and reconnect device


----------



## DilanChd (Apr 23, 2015)

phezthie said:


> Hi..
> 
> After selecting the ffu file, my phone in "flashable devises" disappeared and cannot click the flash button...
> 
> I think , i know the problem.. after installing the drivers, my device is no longer recognized. probably it on the drivers' installation.

Click to collapse



The drivers were properly installed? Your device was well in the FFU DL Mode?

- - - - - - -



djtonka said:


> Do not panic when tool will lost connection during flashing. Just restart the program and reconnect device

Click to collapse



Thanks for this, I will indicate this later in the FAQ.


----------



## K3VYNC (Apr 23, 2015)

How can I put my Lumia 535 in FFU download mode?
Mine is stuck at "ERROR: Unable to find a bootable option. Press any key to shut down."


----------



## djtonka (Apr 23, 2015)

K3VYNC said:


> How can I put my Lumia 535 in FFU download mode?
> Mine is stuck at "ERROR: Unable to find a bootable option. Press any key to shut down."

Click to collapse



You got bootloader twisted, you could fix it with ATF only or using our remote bootloader fixing service.


----------



## K3VYNC (Apr 23, 2015)

djtonka said:


> You got bootloader twisted, you could fix it with ATF only or using our remote bootloader fixing service.

Click to collapse



How can I do that?


----------



## djtonka (Apr 23, 2015)

K3VYNC said:


> How can I do that?

Click to collapse



contact cvxcvx on  [email protected]
He will remotely fix bootloader using ATF  fo approx. €10
http://www.windowsmania.pl/naprawy-...zdalna-naprawa-bootloadera-po-usb-40zl-18920/


----------



## K3VYNC (Apr 23, 2015)

djtonka said:


> contact cvxcvx on  [email protected]
> He will remotely fix bootloader using ATF  fo approx. €10
> http://www.windowsmania.pl/naprawy-...zdalna-naprawa-bootloadera-po-usb-40zl-18920/

Click to collapse



Can I do it myself?

Sent from my falcon using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## djtonka (Apr 23, 2015)

K3VYNC said:


> Can I do it myself?
> 
> Sent from my falcon using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



If you own ATF box, yes.


----------



## atir usman butt (Apr 25, 2015)

anaheiim said:


> The drivers were properly installed? Your device was well in the FFU DL Mode?
> 
> - - - - - - -
> 
> Thanks for this, I will indicate this later in the FAQ.

Click to collapse



Plz tell me how to install custom  lolipop rom at lumia 535

---------- Post added at 07:46 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:23 AM ----------




djtonka said:


> Do not panic when tool will lost connection during flashing. Just restart the program and reconnect device

Click to collapse



Plz tell me how to install custom  lolipop rom at lumia 535

Sent from my LG-F350K using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## DilanChd (Apr 25, 2015)

atir usman butt said:


> Plz tell me how to install custom  lolipop rom at lumia 535

Click to collapse



Hi,

You can't.


----------



## atir usman butt (Apr 25, 2015)

anaheiim said:


> Hi,
> 
> You can't.

Click to collapse



Chck it plzz.   
http://cloudwire.co/microsoft-lumia-535/
Sent from my LG-F350K using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## DilanChd (Apr 25, 2015)

atir usman butt said:


> Chck it plzz.
> http://cloudwire.co/microsoft-lumia-535/
> Sent from my LG-F350K using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Fake


----------



## atir usman butt (Apr 25, 2015)

Realy?

Sent from my LG-F350K using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 02:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:54 PM ----------




anaheiim said:


> Fake

Click to collapse



Any custom kitkat or jellybean rom for lumia 535?

Sent from my LG-F350K using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## DilanChd (Apr 25, 2015)

Yes, because it is not possible, then compare:
- http://cloudwire.co/
- http://cloudwire.co/microsoft-lumia-535/
You will find that the text is the same, as well as links to files, as well as comments, and more.


----------



## K3VYNC (Apr 26, 2015)

Is there any way I can"hack" LSRT to support the Lumia 535? It recognizes the device in recovery mode, downloads the ROM but it doesn't flash it.


----------



## DilanChd (Apr 26, 2015)

K3VYNC said:


> Is there any way I can"hack" LSRT to support the Lumia 535? It recognizes the device in recovery mode, downloads the ROM but it doesn't flash it.

Click to collapse



Hi,

Lumia Software Recovery Tool should be able to flash your Lumia device.
However, you can use this tutorial for flash with Windows Phone Image Designer.


----------



## K3VYNC (Apr 26, 2015)

anaheiim said:


> Hi,
> 
> Lumia Software Recovery Tool should be able to flash your Lumia device.
> However, you can use this tutorial for flash with Windows Phone Image Designer.

Click to collapse



LSRT is able to flash but it doesn't because it says Lumia 535 is not supported, but it recognized it and downloaded the firmware. What can I do?
(I can't put it in FFU download mode)
Please help


----------



## DilanChd (Apr 27, 2015)

K3VYNC said:


> LSRT is able to flash but it doesn't because it says Lumia 535 is not supported, but it recognized it and downloaded the firmware. What can I do?
> (I can't put it in FFU download mode)
> Please help

Click to collapse



Use the Windows Phone Recovery Tool software.
If you have the same problem with this software, I'll help you put your Lumia device in UEFI.


----------



## WakerPT (Apr 27, 2015)

anaheiim said:


> Use the Windows Phone Recovery Tool software.
> If you have the same problem with this software, I'll help you put your Lumia device in UEFI.

Click to collapse



First of all, thank you for helping everyone.
 Second, I think my phone is like his... Black screen showing "ERROR: Unable to Find a bootable option Press any key to shutdown."
 Can't flash with microsoft recovery tool (fails just before it starts flashing), Can't flash with lumia recovery (Says device is not supported or something like that), Can't flash with WPID because it doesn't detect the phone. In the device panel the phone is listed as "NOKIA BOOTMGR"

What do I do?... I can't get into FFU mode...


----------



## K3VYNC (Apr 27, 2015)

WakerPT said:


> First of all, thank you for helping everyone.
> Second, I think my phone is like his... Black screen showing "ERROR: Unable to Find a bootable option Press any key to shutdown."
> Can't flash with microsoft recovery tool (fails just before it starts flashing), Can't flash with lumia recovery (Says device is not supported or something like that), Can't flash with WPID because it doesn't detect the phone. In the device panel the phone is listed as "NOKIA BOOTMGR"
> 
> What do I do?... I can't get into FFU mode...

Click to collapse



Exactly the same here... Except  my phone is recognized as Lumia BootMGR because it isn't a Nokia phone

Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Javorem21 (Apr 28, 2015)

*Help*

Hello.

Nothing seems to happen after execute the .bat archives...help, please


----------



## DilanChd (Apr 28, 2015)

Javorem21 said:


> Hello.
> 
> Nothing seems to happen after execute the .bat archives...help, please

Click to collapse



Hi,

Install.bat (driver part) or Start.bat (WPID part)?


----------



## Javorem21 (Apr 28, 2015)

QUOTE=anaheiim;60159562][Tutorial] How to flash a Lumia device

Various preparations











Prerequisites

For accomplish this tutorial, it is indispensable that you get different prerequisites. Thus, all that you will need is mentioned below:

Download the Lumia_Flash_Tools.zip archive. If you would like get more information about this download (file size, MD5 hash, etc), you can access it via this Internet link.
The ROMs are identified by an information called *product code*. You must determine the ROM that you want to flash. To do so, it is imperative to read the annex post dedicated.
Decompression of the archive

You must decompress the *Lumia_Flash_Tools.zip* archive that was previously downloaded. Once this decompression performed, you will have access at *Lumia_Flash_Tools* folder containing:

the *Driver* subfolder;
the *NaviFirm+* subfolder;
the *WPID* subfolder.
Installation of the required driver

For that your PC detects your Lumia device, it is necessary to install what is called a driver. This is indispensable for that your PC and your Lumia device can communicate and interact together (interoperability).

The driver that we will install, required so that your PC detects your Lumia device, being non-digitally signed, you must performed an manipulation that aims to temporarily disable driver signature enforcement. To do so:


if your PC is equipped of Windows 7, follow this tutorial;
otherwise, if your PC is equipped of Windows 8 and higher, follow this tutorial.


Once that the disable driver signature enforcement is performed, you must access to the "*..\Lumia_Flash_Tools\Driver*" directory and execute the "*Install.bat*"  batch file (1).






The window "*Device Driver Installation Wizard*" appears. Click on the "*Next*" button (2). The Installation of the driver begins. If a window "*Windows Security*" appears showing the "*Windows can't verify the publisher of this driver software*" message, click so on the "*Install this driver software anyway*" button (3).



 

 




The installation of the driver ends. Thus, an message tells you that it is ready to use (4). Click then on the "*Finish*" button (5).






This part of this tutorial being finished, you can henceforth follow the third part written below.
[/QUOTE]

---------- Post added at 04:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:06 PM ----------




anaheiim said:


> Hi,
> 
> Install.bat (driver part) or Start.bat (WPID part)?

Click to collapse



Hi, none of them.


----------



## JonisBrothers (Apr 30, 2015)

vk1971 said:


> Guys, what does following message mean?
> 
> DEV_REPORTED_ERROR_DURING_PROGRAMMING: 0x00030003
> Exception:
> ...

Click to collapse



How you solved the error? The same happens to me.


----------



## DilanChd (May 1, 2015)

Javorem21 said:


> Hi, none of them.

Click to collapse



Thank you not quote an post of tutorial, as they are long.
What is the version of Windows that you use? Have you execute the batch files in administrator mode or normal mode?


----------



## alexeme (May 1, 2015)

Hi.
i got red screen with nokia logo on my 520 device after downgrading from windows 10 TP and when trying to flash with thor2 i got this error :


```
0xFA001106: Signature check of FFU file fails. Reason(s): The FFU file is not correctly signed or not signed for this device.
```

plz help.


----------



## DilanChd (May 1, 2015)

alexeme said:


> Hi.
> i got red screen with nokia logo on my 520 device after downgrading from windows 10 TP and when trying to flash with thor2 i got this error :
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi,

This tutorial doesn't explain the method of Thor2 program, post an message directly on the thread of Thor2.


----------



## whoadood (May 2, 2015)

If you were caught by surprise by the rewrite of this tutorial, the old (and working) version of it is here: https://web.archive.org/web/20140429120705/http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2515453


----------



## Javorem21 (May 2, 2015)

*Solved*



anaheiim said:


> Thank you not quote an post of tutorial, as they are long.
> What is the version of Windows that you use? Have you execute the batch files in administrator mode or normal mode?

Click to collapse



Hi, it was a silly mistake...I didn't extract it. But now the problem is that there's a message that says that rom can't be installed on my phone ( it is a not for resale phone). Do you now if using another rom can work?


----------



## K3VYNC (May 2, 2015)

I still got "Software not correctly signed or not signed for this device."
Please help, I want this phone back!


----------



## DilanChd (May 3, 2015)

Javorem21 said:


> Hi, it was a silly mistake...I didn't extract it. But now the problem is that there's a message that says that rom can't be installed on my phone ( it is a not for resale phone). Do you now if using another rom can work?

Click to collapse



Hi,

What is the product code that your device currently integrates? And what is the product code that you tried to flash, for having obtained the error you mentioned?

- - - - - - -



K3VYNC said:


> I still got "Software not correctly signed or not signed for this device."
> Please help, I want this phone back!

Click to collapse



Hi,

Djtonka had already answered at this.


----------



## UmxKhan (May 4, 2015)

*Unseccessfull*

I've tried to flash my Nokia Lumia 720 with the product code *059S4Q3* but on 14% while writing the ISO image to my phone it says cannot write the image on your device.
Kindly help me i'm stuck here... followed each step you mention... :'crying::crying::crying::crying:

---------- Post added at 06:44 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:32 AM ----------

getting this error at 14% of flashing...
Sorry! Your device could not be flashed with the image you selected.

Please correct the following error and try again:
Failed to flash with device error { 0xc, 0x0, 0x0, 0x2, 0x0, 0x0 }.​Kindly help me in this regard... :crying::crying::crying::crying::crying::crying: want my phone back


----------



## DilanChd (May 4, 2015)

Hi @UmxKhan,

The FFU file has been correctly downloaded?
You have tried to re-flash?


----------



## NeXt3R (May 4, 2015)

hi
pls help with lumia 1320 RM-994 "edition Develepor Win 8 ROM"
All attempts to flash starts mistake

"FFU Correctly file is not signed or not signed for this device." for NCS

or last tutorial start
Failed to flash device with error {0x18, 0x0, 0x0, 0x2, 0xa, 0x5}

is any possibility of "force flash" without verifying the FFU and the like ??? ,, Rom is very limited :/

Thanks for any help


----------



## DilanChd (May 4, 2015)

NeXt3R said:


> hi
> pls help with lumia 1320 RM-994 "edition Develepor Win 8 ROM"
> All attempts to flash starts mistake
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi,

The ROM that is currently installed in your Lumia device is 059V2R8 PWBASSY RM-994 LIGHT SWAP ENGINE GLOBAL (RM994_apac_hong_kong_002)? If that is the case, currently, I see no solution for change of the ROM.


----------



## NeXt3R (May 4, 2015)

anaheiim said:


> Hi,
> 
> The ROM that is currently installed in your Lumia device is 059V2R8 PWBASSY RM-994 LIGHT SWAP ENGINE GLOBAL (RM994_apac_hong_kong_002)? If that is the case, currently, I see no solution for change of the ROM.

Click to collapse



product code "059V3Z7"  Win8  ,,from phone "manufactuer Name" RM-994-eu-euro1_018 ?? its modifications for eu ?


----------



## DilanChd (May 4, 2015)

NeXt3R said:


> product code "059V3Z7"  Win8  ,,from phone "manufactuer Name" RM-994-eu-euro1_018 ?? its modifications for eu ?

Click to collapse



If I understand well, "059V3Z7" is the ROM that you wish flash?
And "RM-994-eu-euro1_018" is the ROM that is currently installed in your device?

For "RM-994-eu-euro1_018", I can't determine of what it is product code. Could you give me the value of the "Mobile Operator" line available in "Settings" > "extra+info"? Could you also give me the value of the "Firmware" line available in "Settings" > "about"?


----------



## NeXt3R (May 5, 2015)

anaheiim said:


> If I understand well, "059V3Z7" is the ROM that you wish flash?
> And "RM-994-eu-euro1_018" is the ROM that is currently installed in your device?
> 
> For "RM-994-eu-euro1_018", I can't determine of what it is product code. Could you give me the value of the "Mobile Operator" line available in "Settings" > "extra+info"? Could you also give me the value of the "Firmware" line available in "Settings" > "about"?

Click to collapse



059V3Z7 It is ordiginal productcode from the back of the phone

I tested ,,need EURO..CV ?  i from EU 
059V762 RM-994 VAR EURO GB CV ,,,059V707 VAR EURO IT CV and orginal 059V3Z7  ROM  and "nokia recovery tool" update  ,,same error for all ,,start flash ///FFU file is not correctly signed or not signed for this device// or //not supported devices// 


it is currently rom ..it is possible that it is locked bootloader / ROM from being overwritten? 
RM-994-eu-euro1_018  
000-GB  

View attachment 3297215


----------



## DilanChd (May 5, 2015)

NeXt3R said:


> 059V3Z7 It is ordiginal productcode from the back of the phone
> 
> [...]

Click to collapse



The firmware version you have doesn't even appear on Microsoft servers.
Try flash with Thor2.exe.


----------



## DilanChd (May 5, 2015)

feherneoh said:


> Should I write some batches for thor? Maybe it would be easier

Click to collapse



Yes, if you want. But for Thor2.exe, post on the good thread  ^^


----------



## NeXt3R (May 5, 2015)

anaheiim said:


> The firmware version you have doesn't even appear on Microsoft servers.
> Try flash with Thor2.exe.

Click to collapse



"Thor2" get phone to red screen :crying:


----------



## MihaiA7X (May 6, 2015)

can someone tell me if or where i can find all lumia 640 LTE black product codes? My phone is branded on orange romania and i really want to unbrand it  Thank you very much.


----------



## DilanChd (May 6, 2015)

MihaiA7X said:


> can someone tell me if or where i can find all lumia 640 LTE black product codes? My phone is branded on orange romania and i really want to unbrand it  Thank you very much.

Click to collapse



Hi,

What is your value of the "Manufacturer Name" line in "Settings" > "extra+info"?


----------



## MihaiA7X (May 6, 2015)

anaheiim said:


> Hi,
> 
> What is your value of the "Manufacturer Name" line in "Settings" > "extra+info"?

Click to collapse




Rm-1072_1024


----------



## DilanChd (May 6, 2015)

MihaiA7X said:


> Rm-1072_1024

Click to collapse



You live in Roumania?

So for the Lumia 640 RM-1072:

059W9C1 RM-1072 PWBASSY LIGHT SWAP ENGINE GLOBAL
059X0M6 RM-1072 GLOBAL SWAP
059X0W3 RM-1072 VAR APAC ID ERA
059X0W4 RM-1072 VAR APAC ID PAR
059X0W5 RM-1072 VAR APAC ID TRI
059X133 RM-1072 VAR EURO GB CV
059X144 RM-1072 VAR APAC TH CV
059X170 RM-1072 VAR EURO IT CV
059X171 RM-1072 VAR EURO 3V CV
059X184 RM-1072 VAR EURO FR CV
059X1B2 RM-1072 VAR EURO BE CV
059X1D1 RM-1072 VAR EURO NL CV
059X1H8 RM-1072 VAR EURO AT A1 TELEKOM SL
059X1H9 RM-1072 VAR EURO CH SWISSCOM
059X1K5 RM-1072 VAR EURO PL PLAY
059X1M6 RM-1072 VAR APAC 1A CV
059X1M7 RM-1072 VAR EURO IT WIND
059X1M8 RM-1072 VAR EURO ES VF
059X1M9 RM-1072 VAR EURO CZ VF
059X1N5 RM-1072 VAR EURO 7F CV
059X1P7 RM-1072 VAR EURO PL POLKOMTEL
059X1P8 RM-1072 VAR EURO DE CV
059X1P9 RM-1072 VAR EURO HU VF SL
059X1Q0 RM-1072 VAR EURO CH ORANGE SL
059X1Q3 RM-1072 VAR EURO GB EE SL
059X1Q4 RM-1072 VAR EURO RO ORANGE SL
059X1Q5 RM-1072 VAR EURO PL ORANGE
059X1Q6 RM-1072 VAR EURO FR SFR
059X1Q7 RM-1072 VAR EURO FR ORANGE
059X1T0 RM-1072 VAR EURO DE VF
059X1T1 RM-1072 VAR EURO PL TMO
059X1T2 RM-1072 VAR EURO GB VF SL
059X1T5 RM-1072 VAR EURO 1V TMO
059X1T8 RM-1072 VAR EURO 1W TMO
059X1T9 RM-1072 VAR EURO 1T TMO SL
059X1V1 RM-1072 VAR EURO PT VF SL
059X1V4 RM-1072 VAR EURO DE O2
059X1V5 RM-1072 VAR EURO GR VF
059X1V9 RM-1072 VAR EURO IT VODAFONE
059X1W6 RM-1072 VAR EURO 6A CV
059X1W9 RM-1072 VAR EURO GB O2 SL
059X1X3 RM-1072 VAR EURO RO VF SL
059X1X4 RM-1072 VAR EURO GB TESCO MOBILE SL
059X1Z2 RM-1072 VAR EURO PL CV
059X1Z3 RM-1072 VAR EURO HU TELENOR SL
059X1Z4 RM-1072 VAR EURO IT TIM
059X1Z5 RM-1072 VAR EURO IE METEOR SL
059X1Z6 RM-1072 VAR EURO IE VF SL
059X209 RM-1072 VAR EURO GB H3G
059X254 RM-1072 VAR EURO FR BOUYGUES
059X259 RM-1072 VAR EURO 9T CV
059X276 RM-1072 VAR EURO TR CV


----------



## MihaiA7X (May 6, 2015)

Yes, I live in Romania 

what do the first two firmware mean?

059W9C1 RM-1072 PWBASSY LIGHT SWAP ENGINE GLOBAL
059X0M6 RM-1072 GLOBAL SWAP

are this two universal? 
EDIT: i foun on another forum that the first to are meant for care center and generic motherboards and shouldn't be flashed at home

*Thank you very much for the codes and for your great work!!*


----------



## DilanChd (May 6, 2015)

MihaiA7X said:


> Yes, I live in Romania
> 
> what do the first two firmware mean?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If you have not again flashed, I advise you to flash *059X1X3* RM-1072 VAR EURO RO VF SL. Do not be fooled by the description of the product code, because he says that the ROM is branded Vodafone Romania. BUT, the ROM also includes the 000-RO variant for Romania unbranded.

The variant that will be active is determined in function of the integrated SIM card. If the SIM card can not be used to determine this, then a default value, configured in ROM, will activated.

If you flash this ROM, once completed, go to "Settings" > "extra+info", and give me the value of the line "Mobile Operator", please. The value should be "000-RO".


----------



## MihaiA7X (May 6, 2015)

anaheiim said:


> If you have not again flashed, I advise you to flash *059X1X3* RM-1072 VAR EURO RO VF SL. Do not be fooled by the description of the product code, because he says that the ROM is branded Vodafone Romania. BUT, the ROM also includes the 000-RO variant for Romania unbranded.
> 
> The variant that will be active is determined in function of the integrated SIM card. If you flash this ROM, once completed, go to "Settings" > "extra+info", and give me the value of the line "Mobile Operator", please. The value should be "000-RO".

Click to collapse



well i was just thinking to flash that variant since I'm on Vodafone anyway (the phone was 149EUR (lowest price here) free of contract at Orange Shop thats why I bought it from them)

---------- Post added at 09:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:58 PM ----------

first attempt to flash failed and WPID returned error: phone has recieved data, then phone rebooted by after Microsoft logo a blue screen with a sad face appeared, attempting to reflash again WPID at 20%

---------- Post added at 09:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:33 PM ----------

second attempt succeeded but now the phone has vodafone all over it...


----------



## DilanChd (May 6, 2015)

@MihaiA7X

You have check the "Mobile Operator" value in "Settings" > "extra+info"?


----------



## MihaiA7X (May 6, 2015)

anaheiim said:


> @MihaiA7X
> 
> You have check the "Mobile Operator" value in "Settings" > "extra+info"?

Click to collapse



right now its finalizing the initial setup but at boot instead of orange logo it shows vodafone logo and the colors are red instead of orange so as far as i can tell the phone is now vodafone branded...i'll post the mobile operator code as soon as i can access settings

---------- Post added at 09:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:45 PM ----------

the mobile operator code is: 000-RO but despite of this the phone now has apps installed by vodafone


----------



## DilanChd (May 6, 2015)

MihaiA7X said:


> right now its finalizing the initial setup but at boot instead of orange logo it shows vodafone logo and the colors are red instead of orange so as far as i can tell the phone is now vodafone branded...i'll post the mobile operator code as soon as i can access settings
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:45 PM ----------
> 
> the mobile operator code is: 000-RO but despite of this the phone now has apps installed by vodafone

Click to collapse



It is normal that there is the Vodafone (VF) bootscreen, VF apps, VF color, etc, because it is a branded VF product code. However, 000-RO (Romania unbranded) is the variant that is activated, in particular for the updates.
If you do not want VF things, you need of flash another ROM (059X171 RM-1072 VAR EURO 3V CV for example).


----------



## gremsems (May 8, 2015)

Does the Lumia 1520 have a 8.1.2 rom to download yet? I still get the windows 10 update when trying to get the GDR2  update.


----------



## DilanChd (May 8, 2015)

gremsems said:


> Does the Lumia 1520 have a 8.1.2 rom to download yet? I still get the windows 10 update when trying to get the GDR2  update.

Click to collapse



Hi,

No, the Lumia 1520 has not yet of ROM under WP8.1 GDR2 OS.


----------



## 3lj (May 8, 2015)

Hi All,

Thank you for the tutorial, I have got my first windows phone, a 1520 that is sim unlocked and on vodafone GB / UK.

I want to removed the branding of my device, I am following the instructions and I have got my product code 059V339 and i have found a FFU to download.
Is this FFU unbranded? or is it the same as on my device now?

I am guessing I need to find the right "unbranded" FFU, but I am not quite sure how to do this?

I get it is  059xxxx, but how do I work out the xxxx ?

rm-937 VAR EURO GB VF BLACK SL

I dont understand how to use this to work out the unbranded version?

Any help please!


----------



## DilanChd (May 8, 2015)

3lj said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Thank you for the tutorial, I have got my first windows phone, a 1520 that is sim unlocked and on vodafone GB / UK.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi,

How to exploit the "xxxx" of 059xxxx? Just search, this tutorial includes the Internet links 
059V339 RM-937 VAR EURO GB VF BLACK SL matches at the product code branded Vodafone GB. This is the one that is currently installed in your Lumia 1520.
The good product code for you is *059V337* RM-937 VAR EURO GB CV BLACK.


----------



## whoadood (May 13, 2015)

There is no way to download an old software version?


----------



## DilanChd (May 13, 2015)

whoadood said:


> There is no way to download an old software version?

Click to collapse



Hi,

Yes, you can. For what product code? You want downgrade to what version?


----------



## whoadood (May 13, 2015)

anaheiim said:


> Hi,
> 
> Yes, you can. For what product code? You want downgrade to what version?

Click to collapse



Thank you, I would like WP 8.0 for 059S5D4.


----------



## DilanChd (May 13, 2015)

whoadood said:


> Thank you, I would like WP 8.0 for 059S5D4.

Click to collapse



We can't go below to Lumia Black, that is to say GDR3 WP8.0.
Download this FFU file: 80257127_RM914_3056.40000.1349.2004_RETAIL_eu_spain_360_04_369817_prd_signed.ffu
Then follow the tutorial (you can skip the "Download of the ROM" part thereby).


----------



## whoadood (May 13, 2015)

anaheiim said:


> We can't go below to Lumia Black, that is to say GDR3 WP8.0.
> Download this FFU file: 80257127_RM914_3056.40000.1349.2004_RETAIL_eu_spain_360_04_369817_prd_signed.ffu
> Then follow the tutorial (you can skip the "Download of the ROM" part thereby).

Click to collapse



Sorry, then what version is this? GDR3?

How did you get this file, do you have NaviFirm+?

The rest of files that NaviFirm downloads are not important?


----------



## DilanChd (May 13, 2015)

whoadood said:


> Sorry, then what version is this? GDR3?
> 
> How did you get this file, do you have NaviFirm+?
> 
> The rest of files that NaviFirm downloads are not important?

Click to collapse



Yes, I told you it was the GDR3 of WP8.0
Effectively, I have NaviFirm+ with paying account. The others files, for flash with Windows Phone Image Designer (tutorial), is useless. You just must FFU file.


----------



## whoadood (May 13, 2015)

anaheiim said:


> Yes, I told you it was the GDR3 of WP8.0
> Effectively, I have NaviFirm+ with paying account. The others files, for flash with Windows Phone Image Designer (tutorial), is useless. You just must FFU file.

Click to collapse



Thank you very much.


----------



## DilanChd (May 13, 2015)

whoadood said:


> Thank you very much.

Click to collapse



You're welcome


----------



## ExAvenger (May 14, 2015)

*Thanks anaheiim*

Thanks anaheiim for the wonderful tutorial. But this new Lumia tools seems to be difficult than old way.
Why you removed old tutorial which uses other tool ?
Thugh not all phone supported even by the latest 5.6.134.1513 version, but its good for those phone which it support, as one can even perform hardware test with ease through it.
Instead of removing atleast you should let it stayed in one of your reply on page 1 with clear headline not working with latest models.
Thank you again for the new way to flash new Lumia devices.


----------



## DilanChd (May 14, 2015)

ExAvenger said:


> Thanks anaheiim for the wonderful tutorial. But this new Lumia tools seems to be difficult than care suite.
> Why you removed old tutorial which uses Nokia Care Suite ?
> Thugh not all phone supported even by the latest 5.6.134.1513 version, but its good for those phone which it support, as one can even perform hardware test with ease through it.
> Instead of removing atleast you should let it stayed in one of your reply on page 1 with clear headline not working with latest models.
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi,

The new version of the NCS, does not support the latest devices. Instead, MSFT has removed a lot of supported Lumia devices. What makes now the action of this software is very small fields, for Lumia devices.

I saved a copy of the tutorial using NCS. However, I lost some data on my SSD, and the tutorial was among those data.

WPID is easy, even simpler than NCS I think. You feel that it is more difficult because the tutorial is more complete than ever, maybe.


----------



## ExAvenger (May 14, 2015)

anaheiim said:


> Hi,
> 
> The new version of the NCS, does not support the latest devices. Instead, MSFT has removed a lot of supported Lumia devices. What makes now the acton of this software is very small fields, for Lumia devices.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi actually from days of symbian i used to flash my phone using old tool so it feels familier & simpler to me.

Just got Lumia 730 but it is not supported by old tool , so waiting for update. Last night checked this thread & found all post of old tool gone & new tool is there.  

But while checking some last pages found 5.6 is out but no link is present . Even google search is giving only some chinease webhosting links . No Nokia Server Link there .


----------



## djtonka (May 14, 2015)

Latest NCS support all devices but Microsoft remove all new models from library and made new type of library which is encode. Now are useless outside the work station


----------



## Timothy08 (May 15, 2015)

how do i flash a unbranded rom to my att nokia lumia 635 RM-975


----------



## ocatapano (May 15, 2015)

Best regards

I have spent many hours looking for some way to change my L1520 rom RM-940 AT7&T to an international or unbranded Rom and do not get it, someone can tell me if you can do


----------



## DilanChd (May 15, 2015)

ocatapano said:


> Best regards
> 
> I have spent many hours looking for some way to change my L1520 rom RM-940 AT7&T to an international or unbranded Rom and do not get it, someone can tell me if you can do

Click to collapse



Hi,

Same response that of the top of feherneoh. You can't.
AT&T includes protection in their ROMs. As there are protections that make that you can't change the product type.


----------



## ocatapano (May 15, 2015)

anaheiim said:


> Hi,
> 
> Same response that of the top of feherneoh. You can't.
> AT&T includes protection in their ROMs. As there are protections that make that you can't change the product type.

Click to collapse



thank you very much


----------



## Aschker2 (May 16, 2015)

I've flashed my Lumia 930 back to 8.1 from preview 10 and to a Dutch version (was a French phone before), and this was quick and painless thanks to this guide! Lovely!

However, there is a problem after the installation. After a reboot the PC doesn't see any USB drives connected to the pc anymore. It still finds my mouse and keyboard on all USB ports, but doesn't see my phone (does charge it) nor does it see my PS4 controller (does see it over bluetooth, not wired).
I was thinking this might be due to the unsigned drivers, but I uninstalled those. Even reinstalled USB motherboard drivers, nothing. I'm just trying to make it so I dont have to reinstall windows to fix this (no restore points here, always disable them (don't know why either, just do)).

Anyone have this issue before? Googling hasn't helped me much, since most "fixes" there are reboot and/or reinstall drivers, and both dont work.

EDIT: Ok, nevermind... This was all just too big of a mess. Apperantly I broke 2 (yes 2!!!) of my USB cables in the same time. I have no clue how this happened at the same time, but there you go.. Nothing broken with the flash, just 2 cables that didn't want to be useful anymore.


----------



## mbrogan (May 17, 2015)

*RM-824 ffu or device not signed*

I have been trying for days to get the ffu to load on my Lumia 820 RM-824. I have it up to the red boot screen and can't get the final step to work.  I've tried multiple roms and nothing seems to work. The device is in nokia flash mode according to the device manager. How do I know what the device signature is versus the software?


----------



## DilanChd (May 17, 2015)

mbrogan said:


> I have been trying for days to get the ffu to load on my Lumia 820 RM-824. I have it up to the red boot screen and can't get the final step to work.  I've tried multiple roms and nothing seems to work. The device is in nokia flash mode according to the device manager. How do I know what the device signature is versus the software?

Click to collapse



Hi,

Simply use Thor2.exe. No need for emergency mode, enter this command directly:

```
thor2.exe -mode vpl -vplfile "path_of_your_VPL_file"
```


----------



## mbrogan (May 17, 2015)

anaheiim said:


> Hi,
> 
> Simply use Thor2.exe. No need for emergency mode, enter this command directly:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I keep getting failed signature check. I have tried 3 different ROM's for this device. They are all 059M0F3. Is there any way to get this to install? 
Secure FFU async version 3 supported.
Get CID of the device...
Get EMMC size of the device...
Emmc size in sectors: 15532032
CID: Toshiba, Size 7584 MB
Start charging...
Requested write param 0x43485247 is not supported by this flash app version.
Start charging... DONE. Status = 0
Unable to send ECHO REQ or ECHO REQ not supported
Get security Status...
Security Status:
Platform secure boot is enabled.
Secure eFUSE is enabled.
JTAG is disabled.
RDC is missing from the device.
Authentication is not done.
UEFI secure boot is enabled.
Secondary HW key exists.
Get RKH of the device...
RKH of the device is DB73418E5840941CE7BD35949085B8F74628D511F19285A092ED3B600A6
4CC29
Get ISSW Version...
Get ISSW Version, SKIPPED!
Get system memory size...
Size of system mem: 1048576 KB
Read antitheft status...
Requested read param 0x41545250 is not supported by this flash app version.
Send backup to RAM req...
Clearing the backup GPT...SKIPPED!
Successfully parsed FFU file. Header size: 0x000c0000, Payload size: 0x000000005
39c0000, Chunk size: 0x00020000, Header offset: 0x00000000, Payload offset: 0x00
000000000c0000
RKH match between device and FFU file!
Option: Skip CRC32 check in use
Start sending header data...
FlashApp returned reported error in SecureFlashResp!
Status: 0x1106, Specifier: 0x80000003
FA_ERR_FFU_SEC_HDR_VALIDATION_FAIL
Send of FFU header failed!
[IN] programSecureFfuFile. Closing RM824_3051.50009.1425.2001_RETAIL_nam_usa_101
_01_443348_prd_signed.ffu
programming operation failed!
0xFA001106: Signature check of FFU file fails. Reason(s): The FFU file is not co
rrectly signed or not signed for this device.

Operation took about 2.00 seconds.

THOR2_ERROR_FA_SIGNATURE_FAIL

THOR2 1.8.2.17 exited with error code -100658938 (0xFA001106)


----------



## gthomek (May 18, 2015)

Hi all! 
I download and install CareSuiteForStore-5.6.134.1513 copy and replace the usergroupsconfiguration.cfg, try to download RM-1089 firmware, Product support tool for Store say: "Acces is Denied. Verify credentials"

Any solution ?


----------



## Greknev (May 18, 2015)

gthomek said:


> Hi all!
> I download and install CareSuiteForStore-5.6.134.1513 copy and replace the usergroupsconfiguration.cfg, try to download RM-1089 firmware, Product support tool for Store say: "Acces is Denied. Verify credentials"
> 
> Any solution ?

Click to collapse



*Good afternoon! Can lay out on the file an exchanger CareSuiteForStore 5.6.134.1513? Thanks in advance!*: O


----------



## DilanChd (May 18, 2015)

mbrogan said:


> I keep getting failed signature check. I have tried 3 different ROM's for this device. They are all 059M0F3. Is there any way to get this to install?
> 
> [...]

Click to collapse



Hi,

Try of re-download the ROM.

- - - - - - -



gthomek said:


> Hi all!
> I download and install CareSuiteForStore-5.6.134.1513 copy and replace the usergroupsconfiguration.cfg, try to download RM-1089 firmware, Product support tool for Store say: "Acces is Denied. Verify credentials"
> 
> Any solution ?

Click to collapse



Hi,

Use NaviFirm+ and Windows Phone Image Designer, as at my tutorial on the OP.


----------



## atoipowered (May 19, 2015)

*Phone No Turn On*

Hi. I'm really new in this forum. I followed everything you (and other guys you mentioned their guides' links) represented but it didn't work for me. The things is, I had registered my Lumia to receive developer OS updates. During downgrading my phone from 8.1 to 8 using the official Update Suite from Microsoft.com, when it downloaded the ROM (according to the Suite's software status), just before the beginning the installation of the ROM on phone phase, the Update Suite made the phone restart but after that, my phone didn't boot up unless a red screen illustrating the "Nokia" logo on the center. I couldn't find the reason so I handed it to a tech guy to solve the issue for me. As he said, he tried to Flash the phone sever times but he said it didn't work out and mentioned that the phone "lost it bootloader and it must go in FPGA operation". As I said, I'm not perfectly familiar with these things so I even don't know that what he said is even accurate or not. Then after that, I myself started doing the guides you wrote but like I expressed it didn't work. It's maybe worthy to mention that before he flashed the phone it was possible to watching phone turning on and viewing that red screen but now it's like a dead phone (he didn't do anything but Flashing). What do you think I should do?


----------



## DilanChd (May 19, 2015)

Hi @atoipowered,

If you have the Nokia red screen, so it's normal that my tutorial does not work for you, because you don't have access to the Microsoft FFU Download Mode.

Just try to flash with the Windows Phone Recovery Tool software. Download, install and execute it. Once done, click on the "My phone was not detected" option at the bottom of the screen, then connect your Lumia device at your PC. Wait few time, the software should detect it. If that is the case, then follow the instructions that appear.


----------



## atoipowered (May 20, 2015)

anaheiim said:


> Hi @atoipowered,
> 
> If you have the Nokia red screen, so it's normal that my tutorial does not work for you, because you don't have access to the Microsoft FFU Download Mode.
> 
> Just try to flash with the Windows Phone Recovery Tool[/URL] software. Download, install and execute it. Once done, click on the "My phone was not detected" option at the bottom of the screen, then connect your Lumia device at your PC. Wait few time, the software should detect it. If that is the case, then follow the instructions that appear.

Click to collapse



All right. I've just tested out Recovery Tool but the situation is still the same though.


----------



## DilanChd (May 20, 2015)

atoipowered said:


> All right. I've just tested out Recovery Tool but the situation is still the same though.

Click to collapse



So use the Thor2.exe program included with Windows Phone Recovery Tool, and execute this command:


```
thor2 -mode vpl -vplfile "path_of_FFU_file"
```

or this command:


```
thor2 -mode uefiflash -ffufile "path_of_VPL_file"
```


----------



## cidlover (May 20, 2015)

I got a VMWare Player box of Windows 8.1 Pro running on Ubuntu 14.10, I got the .FFU downloaded but it's pretty useless if ImageDesigner.exe in the box stops working after I run Start.bat. It is Ubuntu 14.10 64 Bit running Windows 8.1 Pro 64 Bit in a Virtual box, anyone got it to work in VMPlayer?

Thanks, CL


----------



## DilanChd (May 21, 2015)

cidlover said:


> I got a VMWare Player box of Windows 8.1 Pro running on Ubuntu 14.10, I got the .FFU downloaded but it's pretty useless if ImageDesigner.exe in the box stops working after I run Start.bat. It is Ubuntu 14.10 64 Bit running Windows 8.1 Pro 64 Bit in a Virtual box, anyone got it to work in VMPlayer?
> 
> Thanks, CL

Click to collapse



Hi,

I had tried to execute WPID in an VM (VirtualBox), and it worked. For VMPlayer, I have not tried.


----------



## DilanChd (May 21, 2015)

feherneoh said:


> Didn't you switch the files? .vpl as ffu, and .ffu as vpl??

Click to collapse



Oh, bad. Lol, my bad ^^
I don't know why I have reverse this two commands. I don't careful certainly.

@atoipowered, so:


```
thor2 -mode vpl -vplfile "path_of_VPL_file"
```

or:


```
thor2 -mode uefiflash -ffufile "path_of_FFU_file"
```


----------



## Darley araújo (May 22, 2015)

*Lumia 630 bricked*

Alguem com o lumia morta, sem vibrar e sem dar sinal de vida?
quem tiver o hex para este modelo compartilha, quem sabe criar ajuda, estamos precisando apenas desse aquivo.

Someone with the dead lumia without vibrate and give no sign of life?
who have hex for this model shares perhaps create help, we need only this file

SBL1: 24992314394C54B74827E99157E176F9023393E55590A8554EA3F2228064DEEC


----------



## poog (May 22, 2015)

*Are there different versions of RM-940 Denim based roms?*

I have a  1520 with major camera problems (constant image shake even when camera is sitting still on a tripod)  ....a known issue.

Many now have claimed they had this same problem  with  many variants of the 1520.....US, Canada HK, etc et.........................immediately after  updating..........either to  Cyan or  Denim.

But some of claimed they fixed this issue by flashing a different country's  1520 rom, but with the same  RM-XXX

Unfortunately for  ATT users with this same problem,  from what I can see....there is only one version of   the RM-940 which is the US  ATT version.....................is this correct?

Some have even claimed they  got  Denim issues.............downgraded to Cyan   and issues were fixed............but after upgraded again  issues  came back.

Any assistance / info, is appreciated.


----------



## DilanChd (May 23, 2015)

Hi @poog,

The Lumia 1520 (in RM-940) has three variants (colors excluded). They are all specific to NAM US AT&T.
You can only flash the one of this three product codes. The product code that you flash must matches at your original product code. You can also downgrade.


----------



## gahbmwm5 (May 23, 2015)

Will have to thoroughly explore this pinned thread...have been researching a ton to attempt to upgrade to 8.1.2 GDR2 on a AT&T Branded Lumia 920...all attempts/troubleshooting methods have been unsuccessful..

---------- Post added at 04:54 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:42 AM ----------

Lumia 920

OS: 8.10.14219.341

Branch: WPB_CXE_R1

Model: RM-820_nam_att_109

MOID: ATT-US

FW: 3051.5009.1425.2001



Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated...have reviewed an [email protected]--->stating most users who have Branch: WPB_CXE_R2--->via the Windows  Insider app will/should be able to upgrade to 8.1.2 GDR2...
Product Code: 059N5T7

********OUTSTANDING THREAD anaheiim*******
Finally getting the time to thoroughly review, I see that AT&T ROMS have protections built-in that currently prevents them from being modified...
So I will just have to wait patiently and see and hope (but highly doubtful-lol) that AT&T when it releases the Denim update for L-920, also includes 8.1.2 GDR2 as a bonus...was mentioned as a theory @wpcentral article...lol!
Also, as I have reviewed where some of our keen collective membership have asked regarding 'Are there any 8.1.2 GDR2 Roms available yet for various Lumia devices..1520, 1020, 930, 920..etc'...and the answer is basically no..not yet however this article (in German) just utilize Chrome-->translation feature -->gives some insight into devices getting the GDR2 update and those who don't via Windows Insider app:
http://www.drwindows.de/content/6126-windows-10-preview-fuer-phones-bringt-windows.html


----------



## luckycreationsindia (May 24, 2015)

*Nokia Lumia 625 - Signature Verification failed*

Hi,

I have Nokia 625 and trying to recover this from the following error:

"ERROR: Unable to find a bootloader option. Press any key to shut down."

> I have Nokia Care Suite PST Latest Version and able to Login with patched UserConfiguration file.
> I have did following to recover:

1. Selected product type manually from list
2. Changed to "No Connection" so that it can try to recover my dead phone.
3. Programming > Recovery > Start
4. When the first process completes then It shows 'Restarting' and fails.
5. Connected my phone NOW and pressed retry.
6. My phone showed big 'NOKIA' logo and thus the flashing process starts.
7. And here "Signature Verification Fails".

I downloaded the firmware/ROM 3-4 times from Downloader in the suite and also tried once via NaviFirm+. But in vein, No success.

Please help...:crying::crying:

Am i missing something?
Is there anyway to skip this "Signature check"?
I've seen thor2 can be used but it needs Authentication for that.

Thanks.


----------



## Exnor (May 26, 2015)

Thanks for the tutorial mate


----------



## vince.lupe (May 28, 2015)

anaheiim said:


> [Tutorial] How to flash an Lumia device
> 
> Preamble
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Hey guys, just happened to run by this as I was hoping to fix my just bought Lumia 1520. I am hoping you can help?

When I opened up my phone bought through eBay, I noticed that it turns on with Airplane Mode enabled and the notification bar saying "Phone Off." Every time I disable Airplane Mode, it fluctuates fiercely between Airplane Mode and Carrier Mode. I cannot enable my data plan - and this happens even without the SIM card in it. Is there anything I can do?


----------



## dmalow (May 29, 2015)

*Cricket Tethering*

I've got a Cricket branded 640 and I tried to do the registry hacks to get tethering to work, no luck. The "internet sharing" option shows up but nothing happens when I click on it.

I have a T-Mobile 925 that I can flash or hack to get tethering working. I've tried the following product codes
059T0B7 RM-893 VAR NAM US ATT SL BLACK - couldn't flash, wrong product code error
059S8X2 RM-893 GLOBAL WHITE SWAP - No LTE
059T8H0	PWBASSY LIGHT SWAP ENG T-MOBILE - Internet sharing option visible, but when clicked, had an error saying I needed to contact AT&T. I then updated the Access Point app and ICS went missing.

Any suggestions to get ICS with my current options?
TIA


----------



## unlockerkeyking (May 30, 2015)

*Lumia 521, why cant I unlock Bootloader,  SIMS LOCK, and add a custom ROM.*

Lumia 521, why cant I unlock Bootloader,  SIMS LOCK, and add a custom ROM, as I did for T-Mobiles 710? I used NSS PRO V.051 and  Everything was Smooth, Im happy with the XDA Boot-screen and Everything Customizable,  working on my ATT network "AVW" Perfect. 
NOW in my Glory I Snatched up another MOBILE  LUMIA, this Time the 521..... But I dont see The  Same method being used anywhere.... Whats the answer to my dilemma? I did find this file   NWP8_WP8_T-Mobile_US_simlock_crcE30D.bin   from  mrcrabdotnet :good:  but dose not explain how to FLASH    Please Help Me!


----------



## tharutyunyan (May 30, 2015)

*Downgraded Lumia 920 from Windows 10 IP to 8.1 successfully*

Try the instructions of this post http://forum.xda-developers.com/windows-phone-8/development/help-programmer-unbrick-jtag-t3082592
I had a hard time downgrading my Lumia 920, used almost every option available on internet... only this one worked. :good::good:


----------



## DilanChd (Jun 1, 2015)

Hi @Darley araújo,

Must ask on this thread.

- - - - - - -

Hi @luckycreationsindia,

The answers for you is here.

- - - - - - -

Hi @unlockerkeyking,

Most answers for you are here.


----------



## essdy (Jun 2, 2015)

*Microsoft FFU Download Mode - without pressing power key*

Hello Guys,

Is it any possibility to get to Microsoft FFU Download Mode without pressing any keys?
The thing is that I stucked on 
	
	



```
ERROR: Unable to find a bootable option. Press any keyto shut down.
```
 and two of my buttons(Vol up and shut up/down) do not work. Also when I am trying to reflash device via Windows phone recovery tool 2.1.1 , the installation stopped after download of the image (ffu) with words 
	
	



```
The software is not correctly signed or not signed for this device.
```
. I would like to reach the "Download mode" anyhow to force flash the image. I already ordered new ribbon with the buttons but meanwhile I would like to repair SW. 

Strange is that I found the phone with the error message after I woke up and before there were no issue with it. 
Also strange is that it is recognized by WPCR as:

```
Model: Device in UEFI mode
Firmware version: unknown
```
 but it is able to download the latest firmware for my phone.

Is it possible to run "Download mode" through tshell ?

The phone is Lumia 625 RM941.

Thank you for every response.


----------



## DilanChd (Jun 2, 2015)

Hi @essdy,

The answers is here.


----------



## AdrianF88 (Jun 2, 2015)

*Help in reflashing Nokia Lumia 830*

Hello everyone! So sorry to bother you but i seem to find myself in a little bit of trouble. A while back i bought a Lumia 830 and i wanted to get the latest updates so i followed the older tutorial, the one on the Nokia Care Suite, in order to change the product code and also the ROM. Now i need to revert to my original product code and original ROM. Can someone guide me back to the older tutorial or at least help me change back my product code?


----------



## DilanChd (Jun 2, 2015)

AdrianF88 said:


> Hello everyone! So sorry to bother you but i seem to find myself in a little bit of trouble. A while back i bought a Lumia 830 and i wanted to get the latest updates so i followed the older tutorial, the one on the Nokia Care Suite, in order to change the product code and also the ROM. Now i need to revert to my original product code and original ROM. Can someone guide me back to the older tutorial or at least help me change back my product code?

Click to collapse



Hi,

You have DL your original ROM, that's the "problem" 
In which country do you live?


----------



## AdrianF88 (Jun 3, 2015)

*w*

I live in Romania, and the phone had a rom from Italy. But the phone is ok. Works like a charm. I just need to change the product code back to the original and also the rom. That's all.


----------



## itichi (Jun 3, 2015)

thanks for your tutoria . i revert back to 8.1 from win 10.. but few additions i want to make.
1- to go to ffu flashing mode switch off your phone, now press power key ( no volume up or down key) untill your phone gives vibration. after your phone vibrates release power key and press volume up key untill the screen shows flash and settings logo. now you are in ffu flash mode
2- in navifirm+ after entering your product code. it will show 11 files. you have to download all of them (not only ffu file). i did tried to flash only ffu file but it showed error. so i tried to flash all the files and it worked.
thanks again for your amazing tutorial. now we can flash stock firmware in windows phone.:good:


----------



## DilanChd (Jun 3, 2015)

Hi @AdrianF88,

Oops, I have misunderstood your request.
So, to flash your original product code, you can use LSRT or WPRT, simply 

- - - - - - -

Hi @itichi,

Thanks for your feedback.

1. It is the same; the result is the same 
2. WPID flash only the FFU file, there is no need to DL the other files as they will not be used/flashed


----------



## AdrianF88 (Jun 3, 2015)

Hi @anaheiim and thank you for replying!
But here's the thing... Someday in the future, i will want to change the product code again, in order to receive the latest OTA updates. The older tutorial you had posted here, really helped me a lot the first time. And know, let's just say i can revert my phone back to the original product code and ROM with the LSRT... How could i change it back if i needed it? I can't seem to find a reference anywhere on that... Could you please tell me where i could find the older tutorial? That would help me alot!


----------



## DilanChd (Jun 3, 2015)

@AdrianF88

Currently, you want to flash your original product code (the one you had when you have buy your device)? If that's what you want to do, you can do it, as you know, with Windows Phone Recovery Tool (WPRT), or Lumia Recovery Software Tool (LSRT).

And, one day, perhaps, you will want to change the product code, it is good? If this is the case, then just follow the tutorial, the day you want to do this. The new method of the tutorial is not more difficult than the older, in fact, it is the inverse. All lies in the choice of the ROM. The day you want to change the product code, download and flash this product code: *059W5N8* RM-984 VAR EURO 7F CV D GREY, the software variant of this product code is 000-33, but it's the one used in Romania for the Lumia 830.

Have I correctly answered at your questions?

Dylan


----------



## AdrianF88 (Jun 3, 2015)

Hi @anaheiim!

Yeah! You got everything right. The part that puzzles me is that in the older tutorial i remember something like this:

Step 1. Change product code.
Step 2. Flash desired ROM
Step 3. Enjoy your unbranded and updated Lumia.

So now, in the new tutorial, i can't find that step 1 anywhere. It's just:

Step 1. Chose any ROM you want.
Step 2. Flash it!
Step 3. Done...

Don't i need to do something else like in the previous tutorial? Can i just flash it just like that without changing the product code again? That is what's puzzling me. Will i receive OTA updates from my country anymore?


----------



## DilanChd (Jun 3, 2015)

The new method is built on the model (text, parts, steps, etc) of the old method. The tutorial has simply been adapted to include this new method. Whether for this method or for the old method, the obligatory parts are:

Prerequisite/various preparations
Download the ROM/product code (this part includes, in first, the choice (via an annex) of the ROM/product code that you will download)
Installation (flash) of the downloaded ROM/product code

Inevitably, having modified the tutorial, I have added a lot of informations and of parts and steps that there was not before.



AdrianF88 said:


> Step 1. Change product code.
> Step 2. Flash desired ROM

Click to collapse



Change the product code corresponds to flash a ROM, because we can consider a product code as being a ROM. Make simple: product code = ROM.



AdrianF88 said:


> Don't i need to do something else like in the previous tutorial? Can i just flash it just like that without changing the product code again?

Click to collapse



It must simply that you follow the tutorial from beginning to end, without worrying of the old method.



AdrianF88 said:


> Will i receive OTA updates from my country anymore?

Click to collapse



The FOTA/OTA updates depend of the ROM that is flashed into your device. For example, if you flash 059W5N8 RM-984 VAR EURO 7F CV D GREY (the one I recommend to you), the updates will depend of 000-33 (Europe zone), value that is configured in this ROM. Another example: If you flash an FR CV ROM, the updates depend of 000-FR (France zone). And so on/etc.


----------



## AdrianF88 (Jun 4, 2015)

Ok... I get it now. Thank you again!


----------



## pankaj981 (Jun 5, 2015)

Good to be back here after long time...and thanks for mentioning my tutorial @anaheiim


----------



## Suzamax (Jun 8, 2015)

*Can't open ImageDesigner.exe*

Things went very well until i reached the part where you have to execute Start.bat, so it gives me this error (look at the screenshot). I don't know what to do


----------



## DilanChd (Jun 8, 2015)

Suzamax said:


> Things went very well until i reached the part where you have to execute Start.bat, so it gives me this error (look at the screenshot). I don't know what to do

Click to collapse



Hi,

The *iucommon.dll* file (the name of this file must be all lowercase, it is important) is present in the "*..\Lumia_Flash_Tools\WPID\xxx*" directory (where *xxx* depends of your PC)?


----------



## Suzamax (Jun 8, 2015)

anaheiim said:


> Hi,
> 
> The *iucommon.dll* file (the name of this file must be all lowercase, it is important) is present in the "*..\Lumia_Flash_Tools\WPID\xxx*" directory (where *xxx* depends of your PC)?

Click to collapse



Yes, it is... Look at the attached pic.

What am I doing wrong?


----------



## DilanChd (Jun 8, 2015)

Suzamax said:


> Yes, it is... Look at the attached pic.
> 
> What am I doing wrong?

Click to collapse



Try with LumiaFlashTool1.1.zip.


----------



## Suzamax (Jun 8, 2015)

anaheiim said:


> Try with LumiaFlashTool1.1.zip.

Click to collapse



Yup, it worked  thanks!


----------



## ct85msi (Jun 9, 2015)

What are the product codes for microsoft lumia 435 single sim in Romania ? Mine is branded by orange romania at this moment and I want to flash an unbranded rom.

I have 059X0G9 now but I don`t know what unbranded rom to flash.


----------



## DilanChd (Jun 9, 2015)

ct85msi said:


> What are the product codes for microsoft lumia 435 single sim in Romania ? Mine is branded by orange romania at this moment and I want to flash an unbranded rom.
> 
> I have 059X0G9 now but I don`t know what unbranded rom to flash.

Click to collapse



Hi,

Flash *059X0Q6* RM-1071 VAR EURO 7F CV. The SW variant of this product code is 000-33 (Europe), and that is must be used in Romania.


----------



## ct85msi (Jun 9, 2015)

It will brick my device if it`s sim locked to orange romania ?

Thanks for the info !


----------



## DilanChd (Jun 9, 2015)

ct85msi said:


> It will brick my device if it`s sim locked to orange romania ?
> 
> Thanks for the info !

Click to collapse



No, this does not brick your device.


----------



## ct85msi (Jun 9, 2015)

It worked perfectly, no more carrier bloatware


----------



## scottdanpor (Jun 9, 2015)

Quick question, I have 640 LTE RM-1113, I have firmware 15103.05000
I see in Navifirm 15103.05001 and 15184.36002 are available.  Checking updates in my phone show no updates available.  Is it a good idea to update using Navifirm?  I'm new to windows phones.
Cheers


----------



## DilanChd (Jun 10, 2015)

scottdanpor said:


> Quick question, I have 640 LTE RM-1113, I have firmware 15103.05000
> I see in Navifirm 15103.05001 and 15184.36002 are available.  Checking updates in my phone show no updates available.  Is it a good idea to update using Navifirm?  I'm new to windows phones.
> Cheers

Click to collapse



Hi,

In which country do you live?


----------



## scottdanpor (Jun 10, 2015)

anaheiim said:


> Hi,
> 
> In which country do you live?

Click to collapse



It's a HK variant of course, I live in Canada.


----------



## DilanChd (Jun 10, 2015)

scottdanpor said:


> It's a HK variant of course, I live in Canada.

Click to collapse



For HK CV, is 02166.00000.15103.05001. If the FOTA/OTA update was not proposed for you (which is the case), then you can manually update with this tutorial.


----------



## brandin.p.lea (Jun 10, 2015)

*Microsoft Lumia 640 XL LTE Dual Sim RM-1096*

I bought this phone off of ebay, and its product code is 059X183. It looks as though it comes from Hong Kong and is set for Asia pacific regions. I am assuming this is why it will not allow my phone to work with T-Mobile USA 4G LTE even though its hardware is capable of handling it. What Product code should I use then in order to get this phone to open up features such as LTE?


----------



## malvo26 (Jun 13, 2015)

Thanks anaheiim for the new flashing or updated tutorial. It is a lot easier accomplish than formerly.


----------



## beka909 (Jun 14, 2015)

I managed to debrand ATT lumia 635 and then flashed with RM-974 GB version but LTE was not detected 
but it is fun !

it there any member who works about unlocking LTE bands on lumias ? 
I know it is possible cause on android devices with QUALCOMM models there is some tools which unlock some LTE bands
and I need to unlock European band...


----------



## vc-10 (Jun 15, 2015)

I'm trying to flash an 830 with the plain unlocked UK CV, but Navifirm+ isn't working. I get a little circle thingy in the bottom left corner saying 'Start Connection', and then a box pops up saying 'The remote name could not be resolved: 'www . navifirmplus . com''

I'm kind of new to all this, but is it just me or is the server down?

Also, is this the best ROM for a regular 830? 
059W5D2: RM-984 VAR EURO GB CV SLV


----------



## MihaiA7X (Jun 15, 2015)

navifirm doesnt work here either it says could not resolve host...


----------



## vc-10 (Jun 15, 2015)

feherneoh said:


> Yeah, navifirm is down.... We are doomed

Click to collapse



Glad it's not me being stupid! 

Edit: I've managed to download the firmware using the Nokia Care Suit, and successfully flashed the phone with the UK CV variant. However, it's still saying it's locked. I thought that flashing the UK CV would unlock the phone to all networks?. The whole reason for fiddling around with the phone is that my sister (it's her phone) is on EE, while I am on O2, and she's been having trouble with network access. I've tried sending it off to MS 3 times with no success, and they always just send it back and the network continues not to work. I wanted to see if it would work with my SIM card. It registers that there's a SIM there, but when it had her EE SIM in (which works fine in her hold iPhone 4) it won't send/receive texts or calls, and only WiFi works for data (no 3/4G data)


----------



## DilanChd (Jun 15, 2015)

*Hi everyone,

NaviFirm+ has some problems since today that prevent the utilization of this software.
It must wait or download the ROMs by other means (eg Data Package Manager).*


----------



## MihaiA7X (Jun 15, 2015)

Nokia DPM works! Thanks!


----------



## AdrianF88 (Jun 15, 2015)

Ok... So in Nokia DPM when you go to download a ROM, it asks you if you also want to download the content files. Should we choose yes or no?


----------



## DilanChd (Jun 15, 2015)

AdrianF88 said:


> Ok... So in Nokia DPM when you go to download a ROM, it asks you if you also want to download the content files. Should we choose yes or no?

Click to collapse



Choose Yes.


----------



## Doshunn (Jun 15, 2015)

*DPM*



anaheiim said:


> Choose Yes.

Click to collapse



Hi without proper credentials how can I skip the navifirm+ part of your guide to flash my Lumia 1020 ?

Where else can I get a UK unbranded ROM. Currently on an AT&T one which is really buggy


----------



## DilanChd (Jun 16, 2015)

Doshunn said:


> Hi without proper credentials how can I skip the navifirm+ part of your guide to flash my Lumia 1020 ?
> 
> Where else can I get a UK unbranded ROM. Currently on an AT&T one which is really buggy

Click to collapse



Hi,

You can't unbrand from AT&T ROM.


----------



## aru (Jun 16, 2015)

Navifirm is back !


----------



## Doshunn (Jun 16, 2015)

anaheiim said:


> Hi,
> 
> You can't unbrand from AT&T ROM.

Click to collapse



Why not ? Is there no way of flashing to a UK rom ?


----------



## DilanChd (Jun 16, 2015)

Doshunn said:


> Why not ? Is there no way of flashing to a UK rom ?

Click to collapse



This is was already been explained. AT&T includes an protection built-in most their ROMs (FFU_PLAT_ID_CHECK), preventing the changing of the ROM. We can bypass this protection, but currently this only works on Lumia devices incorporating a micro-SD port. The Lumia 1020 don't have this port.


----------



## gamerZ1 (Jun 16, 2015)

The last time I used your tutorial to get an unbranded ROM to my Lumia 520 it worked.My question is can I use this tutorial to downgrade from Windows Phone 10 version 10080.Gabe Aul sad that we need to rollback to 8.1 to get the newest version of WP10.


----------



## DilanChd (Jun 16, 2015)

gamerZ1 said:


> The last time I used your tutorial to get an unbranded ROM to my Lumia 520 it worked.My question is can I use this tutorial to downgrade from Windows Phone 10 version 10080.Gabe Aul sad that we need to rollback to 8.1 to get the newest version of WP10.

Click to collapse



Hi,

Yes, you can.


----------



## aru (Jun 18, 2015)

Hello,
Is there a difference between the flashing tool included in the "LUMIA recovery tool" and the one in WPID ?
Background - 
Due to problems in registering the LTE network, I tried flashing various CV unbranded roms to see if it will make a difference.
All roms were downloaded through NAVIFIRM and flashed through WPID.
While checking RADIO version through dialing ##634# (It's a LUMIA 930 - original German CV) I noticed that sometimes the modem version would not change from previous flash. It changes only while flashing a higher release number but not backwards.
However, using the LUMIA recovery tool and some hack, I managed to flash a different CV, and this time, the modem version changed ! (and I got LTE).
Any ideas ?


----------



## DilanChd (Jun 18, 2015)

Hi @aru,

The Windows Phone Image Designer (WPID) software, flash *only* the FFU file (the modem/radio is not integrated into the FFU file).
The Windows Phone Recovery Tool (WPRT) software, the Lumia Software Recovery Tool (LSRT) software, and the Nokia Software Recovery Tool (NSRT) software, flash *all* file from VPL file.


----------



## aru (Jun 18, 2015)

anaheiim said:


> Hi @aru,
> 
> The Windows Phone Image Designer (WPID) software, flash *only* the FFU file (the modem/radio is not integrated into the FFU file).
> The Windows Phone Recovery Tool (WPRT) software, the Lumia Software Recovery Tool (LSRT) software, and the Nokia Software Recovery Tool (NSRT) software, flash *all* file from VPL file.

Click to collapse



Well, that is new to me - thanks for the info !
So, in order to flash a complete firmware of different CV one must go through the procedure of LSRT + hacking, or perhaps there is a more convenient way ?


----------



## DilanChd (Jun 18, 2015)

aru said:


> Well, that is new to me - thanks for the info !
> So, in order to flash a complete firmware of different CV one must go through the procedure of LSRT + hacking, or perhaps there is a more convenient way ?

Click to collapse



You can do this directly with Thor2.exe.


```
thor2 -mode vpl -vplfile "path_of_VPL_file.vpl"
```


----------



## canapo92 (Jun 19, 2015)

Merci, you save my phone to have a Vodafone brand os, flash works fast and well!!


----------



## part 1994 (Jun 19, 2015)

Is it possible to go back to window phone 8.0/Black using this method? It has probably been answered but I couldn't find it. Also it would be extremely helpful if you could direct me to any source which details any problems that might occur during the downgrade process. 
Thanks


----------



## DilanChd (Jun 19, 2015)

part 1994 said:


> Is it possible to go back to window phone 8.0/Black using this method? It has probably been answered but I couldn't find it. Also it would be extremely helpful if you could direct me to any source which details any problems that might occur during the downgrade process.
> Thanks

Click to collapse



Hi,

What is your device? And your device is currently under what OS version?


----------



## part 1994 (Jun 19, 2015)

anaheiim said:


> Hi,
> 
> What is your device? And your device is currently under what OS version?

Click to collapse



My device is a Nokia Lumia 925
Os version - 8.10.14234.375 (windows phone 8.1 update 1)


----------



## malvo26 (Jun 19, 2015)

Hi anaheiim:

I have a question regarding the modem. I have a Lumia 820 059S1C3 CV Puerto Rico. I flashed it with Nokia Care Suite with a German ROm to 059Q9L8. So I guess I got the German modem version 124:11.14511.0.1053. Then I flashed the phone back to O59S1C3 with WPID to WP 8.1 but the modem version stayed unchanged because WPID only flashes ffu, right? So if I flash it again with Nokia Care Suite or Lumia Recovery Tool the modem version changes? I'm asking because LATAM use different band widths for LTE. Thanks for your help.


----------



## sylverx1 (Jun 19, 2015)

hello
My Microsoft  lumia 640 had originally  059X1X3. Then i flashed 059X0M6 and when i open Lumia Software Recovery Tool and Windows Phone Recovery Tool , these programs detect the original Product Code 059X1X3 and if i press update after that i have the branded phone logo on bootup. I don't know how to put that vpl file on it. 

Later edit: even when i flash 059X0M6 vpl. included with Windows Phone Recovery Tool with help of Cheat Engine , when i reconnect l the phone Windows Phone Recovery Too shows an update but if i choose update it goes back to the product code 059X1X3. Is this normal? Ota update keeps the 059X0M6 produc code?
Later edit: ota not working, download the update but can't install it.

help please


----------



## gamerZ1 (Jun 20, 2015)

The last time I unbranded my Nokia Lumia 520 with Nokia Care suite tutorial.Where can i find it?


----------



## DilanChd (Jun 20, 2015)

part 1994 said:


> My device is a Nokia Lumia 925
> Os version - 8.10.14234.375 (windows phone 8.1 update 1)

Click to collapse



Yes, you can. Here is the FFU file in Windows Phone 8.0 GDR3 OS and 3051.40000.1345.1001 (Lumia Black) firmware, for 059T0P0 RM-892 VAR IMEA IN CV BLACK.

BCFC9033_RM892_3051.40000.1345.1001_RETAIL_im_india_216_01_337653_prd_signed.ffu

- - - - - - -



malvo26 said:


> Hi anaheiim:
> 
> I have a question regarding the modem. I have a Lumia 820 059S1C3 CV Puerto Rico. I flashed it with Nokia Care Suite with a German ROm to 059Q9L8. So I guess I got the German modem version 124:11.14511.0.1053. Then I flashed the phone back to O59S1C3 with WPID to WP 8.1 but the modem version stayed unchanged because WPID only flashes ffu, right? So if I flash it again with Nokia Care Suite or Lumia Recovery Tool the modem version changes? I'm asking because LATAM use different band widths for LTE. Thanks for your help.

Click to collapse



Hi,

Yes, WPID only flash the FFU file. NCS, LSRT, WPRT, etc, flash all files. So, yes, the version of the modem will change, and this depending on the files that you have choose.

- - - - - - -



sylverx1 said:


> hello
> My Microsoft  lumia 640 had originally  059X1X3. Then i flashed 059X0M6 and when i open Lumia Software Recovery Tool and Windows Phone Recovery Tool , these programs detect the original Product Code 059X1X3 and if i press update after that i have the branded phone logo on bootup. I don't know how to put that vpl file on it.
> 
> Later edit: even when i flash 059X0M6 vpl. included with Windows Phone Recovery Tool with help of Cheat Engine , when i reconnect l the phone Windows Phone Recovery Too shows an update but if i choose update it goes back to the product code 059X1X3. Is this normal? Ota update keeps the 059X0M6 produc code?
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi,

You ask this question because you have not properly read thoroughly the tutorial, especially the post #5.

Although you flash an product code different from the original, an information (the original product) still persist. This is why software as WPRT show you the original product code. This information can be modify in many ways, but this is not useful. There is no effect, and the product code in your current device is the one you flashed.

Why you have flash 059X0M6 RM-1072 GLOBAL SWAP? It is a ROM that is *never* updated. I advise you to flash the product code that corresponds to your country, if available for the RM-1072. What is your country?

- - - - - - -



gamerZ1 said:


> The last time I unbranded my Nokia Lumia 520 with Nokia Care suite tutorial.Where can i find it?

Click to collapse



Hi,

There are still a few weeks, it's was the NCS tutorial that was present on that thread, but now it's WPID. Why would you use NCS instead of WPID?


----------



## Mumus8511 (Jun 20, 2015)

*Nokia Lumia 625*

Hello anyone could help

Error:Unable to find a bootable option.  In this case, only replacement of the motherboard can help? (Google Translate)


----------



## DilanChd (Jun 20, 2015)

Mumus8511 said:


> Hello anyone could help
> 
> Error:Unable to find a bootable option.  In this case, only replacement of the motherboard can help? (Google Translate)

Click to collapse



Hi,

Need JTAG or, yes, replacement of the motherboard.


----------



## kukmikuk (Jun 20, 2015)

I have Wp8.1 GDR2 8.10.15137.148 on my unlocked Lumia 620 (loaded via OTA). Is any possibility to get newer version  8.10.15148.160 via OTA or another method? THANKS FOR YOUR WORK!! THANKS FOR YOUR ANSWER!


----------



## DilanChd (Jun 20, 2015)

kukmikuk said:


> I have Wp8.1 GDR2 8.10.15137.148 on my unlocked Lumia 620 (loaded via OTA). Is any possibility to get newer version  8.10.15148.160 via OTA or another method? THANKS FOR YOUR WORK!! THANKS FOR YOUR ANSWER!

Click to collapse



Hi,

No, for now you can't access at this OS version.


----------



## malvo26 (Jun 21, 2015)

anaheiim: thanks for your great help.


----------



## sylverx1 (Jun 22, 2015)

_Hi,

You ask this question because you have not properly read thoroughly the tutorial, especially the post #5.

Although you flash an product code different from the original, an information (the original product) still persist. This is why software as WPRT show you the original product code. This information can be modify in many ways, but this is not useful. There is no effect, and the product code in your current device is the one you flashed.

Why you have flash 059X0M6 RM-1072 GLOBAL SWAP? It is a ROM that is *never* updated. I advise you to flash the product code that corresponds to your country, if available for the RM-1072. What is your country?
_
Hi

I hope once i change the product code will be like the old nokia (6303) permanent and original product code gone for good. My Lumia 640 RM-1072 original country variant is 059X1X3 - Romania Vodafone SL, my country is Romania. The phone has been sim unlocked with code in the store when bought new. Now it has the original product code 059X1X3 after the 059X0M6. However i want to put 059X1P8 Germany CV but is not working even with Cheatengine and when i type ##634# Modem version field is gone. It shows only the color variant and life timer .

Thanks


----------



## Calrornds (Jun 22, 2015)

*Some questions*

Hi Anaheiim:
Thank you very much for this tutorial, it is a bless.
I have just bought a Lumia 1520 in AliExpress and it came with the Great Britain EE variant which still has the Lumia Black firmware, and it seems it is not on the update list (or any list), so it is barely usable 
I have this questions, as I have flashed my phones before but always with the original firmware:
- I am about to try this product code: RM-938 VAR LTA 7R CV BLACK (059V6W7) because I cant find a single product code for my country Perú, it seems to have the latest firmware, Is it ok or I am missing something?.
- About the drivers: Why must we install the custom drivers, the original ones will not work for our purpose?.
- About the OTA and FOTA updates: Will I still get the updates that came to this product code in the future?.
- About the Preview for Developers and Windows Insiders apps: Will they work normally?.
I think with those questions solved I would give it a try.
Thank you very much,
Carlos


----------



## DilanChd (Jun 22, 2015)

Hi @Calrornds,

- As you said your Lumia 1520 is a variant EE GB, the product type is RM-937. The ROM that you want flash is in the RM-938. So, the product type of your device and of the ROM does not correspond. You can still flashing, but be careful because some abilities can be lost, e.g network bands.

For 3G, the common frequency used by RM-937, by RM-938 and by Peru, is 850 MHz. For 4G, the common frequency used by RM-937, by RM-938 and by Peru, is 2100 MHz.

Your Lumia certainly lose what network frequencies, but should still be usable.

If you want to flash the ROM that you specified, do unlock your device before. And do not use my tutorial (because it can not flash the ROM you want), you will use this tutorial, in adapting all content at your situation.

- Because this tutorial requires a special driver for your device that can be correctly detected by your PC When Your device is in Download Mode FFU. However, if you want to flash your device with the ROM Indicated you, this driver you will be useless Because You will not use this tutorial.

- Because this tutorial requires a special driver for that your device can be correctly detected by your PC when your device is in FFU Download Mode. However, if you want to flash your device with the ROM you indicated, this driver you will be useless because you will not use this tutorial.

- Yes, you will still receive the updates.

- Yes, they work.


----------



## Calrornds (Jun 22, 2015)

Hi Anaheiim:
Thank you for your soon answer, I am not in need of RM-938 really, I think it would be better to install a RM-937 versión then, which one would you recommend?, which one receive updates more frequently?, and which one is expected to get 8.1.2 or 10 sooner? =)
Best regards,
Carlos


----------



## DilanChd (Jun 23, 2015)

Calrornds said:


> Hi Anaheiim:
> Thank you for your soon answer, I am not in need of RM-938 really, I think it would be better to install a RM-937 versión then, which one would you recommend?, which one receive updates more frequently?, and which one is expected to get 8.1.2 or 10 sooner? =)
> Best regards,
> Carlos

Click to collapse



If you want to get updates quickly, FI CV that is integrated into this ROM, is the right choice. *059V3F3* RM-937 VAR EURO 7N CV BLACK. For Lumia devices, FI CV is the SW variant which usually receives the updates in first. After, I can not tell you if it will receive 8.1.2 and/or Windows 10 in first, I am not soothsayer


----------



## Calrornds (Jun 23, 2015)

anaheiim said:


> If you want to get updates quickly, FI CV that is integrated into this ROM, is the right choice. *059V3F3* RM-937 VAR EURO 7N CV BLACK. For Lumia devices, FI CV is the SW variant which usually receives the updates in first. After, I can not tell you if it will receive 8.1.2 and/or Windows 10 in first, I am not soothsayer

Click to collapse



Thank you again, I am downloading that ROM, one last question just out of curiosity, yesterday I started downloading this other ROM: 059V280 RM-937 VAR EURO FI CV BLACK, do you know the differences?, I can see the number FW differences are two:
- 02540.00019.*15053*.26003 for the 7N ROM
- 02540.00019.*14484*.37004 for the FI ROM
But as you see one is higher than the other in the third group of numbers while lower on the fourth.

Carlos


----------



## DilanChd (Jun 23, 2015)

Calrornds said:


> Thank you again, I am downloading that ROM, one last question just out of curiosity, yesterday I started downloading this other ROM: 059V280 RM-937 VAR EURO FI CV BLACK, do you know the differences?, I can see the number FW differences are two:
> - 02540.00019.*15053*.26003 for the 7N ROM
> - 02540.00019.*14484*.37004 for the FI ROM
> But as you see one is higher than the other in the third group of numbers while lower on the fourth.
> ...

Click to collapse



My bad. I controlled without really control what's the SW variants included in 7N CV. In 7N CV, there is no CV FI.

You can take the ROM you want. For fourth block of version, it must be not taken into account; this block is reserved for very small updates, and "differentiate" the ROMs. It is not useful. Consider the first at the third block.


----------



## Calrornds (Jun 23, 2015)

anaheiim said:


> My bad. I controlled without really control what's the SW variants included in 7N CV. In 7N CV, there is no CV FI.
> 
> You can take the ROM you want. For fourth block of version, it must be not taken into account; this block is reserved for very small updates, and "differentiate" the ROMs. It is not useful. Consider the first at the third block.

Click to collapse



Thanks again, I will use the one you provided me, it has the higher third group number.
Good luck,
Carlos


----------



## Barrytoo (Jun 25, 2015)

*[Q] Flashing different product types*

Hello,

Is it possible to flash my Nokia Lumia 1520 RM-940 from AT&T with Nokia Lumia 1520 RM-937 ROM?

I've tried many ROMs I downloaded using NaviFirm+ without a success

Nokia Care Suite & Windows Phone Image Designer don't seem like doing it (typically, without modifications)

Thanks


----------



## MihaiA7X (Jun 25, 2015)

In the list of product codes and firmwares there are some country codes like: 3V, 7F, 6A, 9T and all those are from EUROpean firmware...so what country are those? (haven't found the answer on iso.org thats why I'm asking)

UPDATE:
After playing with navifrim for a bit:
3V: 000-33 -> Europe (no specific country)
7F: 000-33 -> Europe (no specific country)
6A: 000-RU -> Russia
9T: 000-CH -> Switzerland


----------



## Barrytoo (Jun 25, 2015)

compu829 said:


> @GoodDayToDie @anaheiim @chrismarts
> 
> Attached is a modified dll I created that will bypass that pesky  message.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks for the good work
One last thing is what values should be changed in the vpl file
Thanks


----------



## DilanChd (Jun 25, 2015)

Barrytoo said:


> Hello,
> 
> Is it possible to flash my Nokia Lumia 1520 RM-940 from AT&T with Nokia Lumia 1520 RM-937 ROM?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi,

This is written in the tutorial on post #1.

- - - - - - -



MihaiA7X said:


> In the list of product codes and firmwares there are some country codes like: 3V, 7F, 6A, 9T and all those are from EUROpean firmware...so what country are those? (haven't found the answer on iso.org thats why I'm asking)
> 
> UPDATE:
> After playing with navifrim for a bit:
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi,

For RM-1072? If yes, so:
- 3V CV = 000-FI, TL2-SE, 000-NO, 000-33, 000-SE (SW variant by default is 000-33)
- 7F CV = 000-33, MBT-SI (SW variant by default is 000-33)
- 6A CV = 000-KZ, 000-RU, 000-UA, 000-BY (SW variant by default is 000-RU)
- 9T CV = 000-CH, 000-AT (SW variant by default is 000-CH)

For the multivariants ROM, SW variant that is active depends of the SIM card.


----------



## MihaiA7X (Jun 25, 2015)

yes it is for RM-1072, as I am looking for a firmware version that is not branded in any way and gets fast updates


----------



## Barrytoo (Jun 25, 2015)

anaheiim said:


> Hi,
> 
> This is written in the tutorial on post #1.

Click to collapse



I've followed it & it didn't work


----------



## DilanChd (Jun 25, 2015)

@Barrytoo

You must follow this:


anaheiim said:


> To note that if you have an *Lumia device that is branded AT&T* and that you wish flash him an non-AT&T ROM, so follow this tutorial written by @pankaj981 on Windows Central.

Click to collapse



This quote is taken from post #1.


----------



## Barrytoo (Jun 25, 2015)

anaheiim said:


> @Barrytoo
> 
> You must follow this:
> 
> This quote is taken from post #1.

Click to collapse



Tried it already & unfortunately it didn't work

Anyway that's not your post so sorry for bothering you about it


----------



## DilanChd (Jun 25, 2015)

Barrytoo said:


> Tried it already & unfortunately it didn't work
> 
> Anyway that's not your post so sorry for bothering you about it

Click to collapse



If this not work, so you can't.


----------



## mobracska (Jun 25, 2015)

Barrytoo said:


> Hello,
> 
> Is it possible to flash my Nokia Lumia 1520 RM-940 from AT&T with Nokia Lumia 1520 RM-937 ROM?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I think you could try this: http://forum.xda-developers.com/win...ows-phone-8-1-update-2-install-guide-t3127711

I used it to upgrade my l730 from wp8.1.1 to wp8.1.2, worked great, almost perfect (motion data isn't working, but who cares? I don't. Hope GPS works, wasn't out yet since then, cause there's a storm here).


----------



## DilanChd (Jun 25, 2015)

mobracska said:


> I think you could try this: http://forum.xda-developers.com/win...ows-phone-8-1-update-2-install-guide-t3127711
> 
> I used it to upgrade my l730 from wp8.1.1 to wp8.1.2, worked great, almost perfect (motion data isn't working, but who cares? I don't. Hope GPS works, wasn't out yet since then, cause there's a storm here).

Click to collapse



Inform you.
The link that you suggest is for the upgrade to WP8.1.2. There is no relation with  his demand. Moreover, he has used an method that is relatively similar, but not identical, for the changing of product type.


----------



## malvo26 (Jun 26, 2015)

Hi anaheiim.
Is it possible to flash Lumia 820 RM-825 CV with a RM-824 CV rom? The rm-824, as I understand, has to the necessary LTE bands for the country I live in. I would give it a try but I want to avoid bricking the phone.


----------



## DilanChd (Jun 26, 2015)

malvo26 said:


> Hi anaheiim.
> Is it possible to flash Lumia 820 RM-825 CV with a RM-824 CV rom? The rm-824, as I understand, has to the necessary LTE bands for the country I live in. I would give it a try but I want to avoid bricking the phone.

Click to collapse



Hi,

You have an Lumia 820 RM-825, is that right? And from the informations of your XDA profile, you live in Germany, right?


----------



## malvo26 (Jun 26, 2015)

anaheiim said:


> Hi,
> 
> You have an Lumia 820 RM-825, is that right? And from the informations of your XDA profile, you live in Germany, right?

Click to collapse



I'm German and live in Ecuador. I have a Lumia 820 RM-825 CV and on LTE supports bands 1(2100), 3(1800), 7(2600), 8(900), 20(800).  What I need is bands 2(1900), 4(1700/2100), 5(850), 17(700). So I guess only rom RM-824 would give me the bands I need, otherwise I would have to change the phone what I want to avoid.


----------



## DilanChd (Jun 26, 2015)

malvo26 said:


> I'm German and live in Ecuador. I have a Lumia 820 RM-825 CV and on LTE supports bands 1(2100), 3(1800), 7(2600), 8(900), 20(800).  What I need is bands 2(1900), 4(1700/2100), 5(850), 17(700). So I guess only rom RM-824 would give me the bands I need, otherwise I would have to change the phone what I want to avoid.

Click to collapse



You can try to flash with this tutorial. But I don't know if this will give you the LTE network bands that you need. However, the best that I can advise you is to directly buy the RM-824.


----------



## malvo26 (Jun 27, 2015)

anaheiim: Thanks for your reply. All this seems to tedious to change the rom. Probably best is to get phone with the respective LTE bands.


----------



## mvenuksai (Jul 1, 2015)

*Need help to flash HTC 8x verizon unlocked device*

Hi,
I have an HTC 8x windows mobile is there a way like this to flash ROM, it is from Verizon unlocked and it has been updated to 8.1 software and it has wiered issue boot loop issue.If you can help it would be great.

Thanks,
Venu


----------



## gecov (Jul 3, 2015)

*Lumia 630 from México*

Hello nice to meet you Khaagan, I am new to windows phone , I'm from Mexico , I have a Samsung Galaxy Nexus and i just bought a Nokia Lumia 630 from cricket in the United States , I want to turn it to TELCEL Mexico; the phone is not unlocked from cricket. On the website of Microsoft there an update for Telcel , but reading your post I realize that is a way to remove the brand from the rom.  I´ll keep reading the tutorials but i would like to know if there is any rom or firmware image that is free from telephone operators and before all the flashing process how do a backup of the current phone system in case of failure ..
Thanks in advance for your support and excuse my English .


----------



## DilanChd (Jul 4, 2015)

gecov said:


> Hello nice to meet you Khaagan, I am new to windows phone , I'm from Mexico , I have a Samsung Galaxy Nexus and i just bought a Nokia Lumia 630 from cricket in the United States , I want to turn it to TELCEL Mexico; the phone is not unlocked from cricket. On the website of Microsoft there an update for Telcel , but reading your post I realize that is a way to remove the brand from the rom.  I´ll keep reading the tutorials but i would like to know if there is any rom or firmware image that is free from telephone operators and before all the flashing process how do a backup of the current phone system in case of failure ..
> Thanks in advance for your support and excuse my English .

Click to collapse



Hi,

Nice also.

You can flash this ROM: *059V936* RM-977 VAR LTA 7R CV. This ROM includes the *000-MX*, 000-22 (and others) SW variants. For backup, see on the Microsoft Web site.


----------



## ChargePositive (Jul 6, 2015)

*Phone Not Detected By System Image Designer*

My phone (Lumia 1520) is not being detected by the system image designer. I followed the instructions and my phone does come up with the lightning bolt and gear icon and I plug it in. Any suggestions?
Thanks!


----------



## ummkiper (Jul 6, 2015)

i cannot for the life of me find the windows 8.0 black firmware for this version

059V714 RM-975 VAR NAM US AT&T PREPAID SL

i have done countless searches and all the tools only show the 8.1 cyan update which my phone already has.and for some reason nokia care suite doesnt support my rm-975.

 yet i have seen countless videos of people flashing that phone with it, the version i have is 5.0, product support tool is 2012.40.5.8 and the application launcher says these are up to date.

I am using this phone on cricket and would like to tether to use some of my 10gb plan.now on my s5 that someones safe decided to fall on as well as any android phone tethering is easy.but i picked this cheap phone up till i buy the screen to fix my s5.

i hope someone can point me in the right direction here.and i dont mean by telling me to do more searching as i have spent 5 days searching but nothing comes up except cyan.and for some reason this at&t phone should be on denim according to microsoft.


----------



## DilanChd (Jul 6, 2015)

ChargePositive said:


> My phone (Lumia 1520) is not being detected by the system image designer. I followed the instructions and my phone does come up with the lightning bolt and gear icon and I plug it in. Any suggestions?
> Thanks!

Click to collapse



Hi,

Have you installed the required driver?

- - - - - - -



ummkiper said:


> i cannot for the life of me find the windows 8.0 black firmware for this version
> 
> 059V714 RM-975 VAR NAM US AT&T PREPAID SL
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi,

I'm sorry but I have not fully understood your message. What do you want concretely? Being with Lumia Denim? Being with Lumia Cyan?

Also, this (my) tutorial gives instructions for flash with Windows Phone Image Designer now, not for Nokia Care Suite.


----------



## ummkiper (Jul 6, 2015)

As I stated before I am looking for windows 8.0 black. For my device.
I tried using that program to download from the Microsoft servers.no go hence why I started using Nokia care suite to download firmware.no go.so to put this in easy to understand terms I want to downgrade my Lumia 653 to windows 8.0 but cannot find the firmware.


----------



## vitat6atlan (Jul 6, 2015)

*lumia 640 lte dual sim only avaliable hongkong rom*

Hello!

I bought today a Microsoft Lumia 640 LTE DualSim phone. I'm living in Hungary but the ROM is from Hongkong. I want to replace the ROM if it's possible, because in Hungary there is a newer ROM.
Now the specifiation details:
- product code: 059X1B3
- manufacturer name: RM-1113_1002
- mobile operator: 000-HK
- system version: 8.10.15127.138 / 02166.00000.15103.05001
- hardware version: 2.1.7.2

On Microsoft's official site these ROMS are avalaliable for 640 LTE and 640 DualSim separately, BUT not for LTE & DualSim (this is not in the list of 640s):
microsoft . com/hu-hu/mobile/tamogatas/termek/lumia640-lte/softwareupdate
microsoft . com/hu-hu/mobile/tamogatas/termek/lumia640-dual-sim/softwareupdate

In NaviFirm+ after the search for 059X1B3 shows only RM1113_02166.00000.15103.05001_RETAIL_prod_signed_1002_01E54E_000-HK.ffu, but I want to flash the hungarian unbranded ROM, which for example appears on the liks above.
I'm not sure it's possible, so I make a question before do something stupid. (if I flash the simple 640 LTE ROM and the second SIM slot doesn't working after that, it doesn't mind, but I think it's not so simple unfortunately).

Thanks for the help,
vitat6atlan


----------



## DilanChd (Jul 6, 2015)

ummkiper said:


> As I stated before I am looking for windows 8.0 black. For my device.
> I tried using that program to download from the Microsoft servers.no go hence why I started using Nokia care suite to download firmware.no go.so to put this in easy to understand terms I want to downgrade my Lumia 653 to windows 8.0 but cannot find the firmware.

Click to collapse



You can't downgrade your Lumia device at Lumia Black update your device, simply because the Lumia 635 can not be below Lumia Cyan update. When the Lumia 635 is marketed, he is at the minimum under Lumia Cyan update, not below.

- - - - - - -



vitat6atlan said:


> Hello!
> 
> I bought today a Microsoft Lumia 640 LTE DualSim phone. I'm living in Hungary but the ROM is from Hongkong. I want to replace the ROM if it's possible, because in Hungary there is a newer ROM.
> Now the specifiation details:
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi,

Indeed, it is not as simple. The network bands are not the same, I advise you to do nothing, to stay like this.


----------



## BlueDroidDev (Jul 6, 2015)

Thanks it worked


----------



## ummkiper (Jul 6, 2015)

Khaagan said:


> You can't downgrade your Lumia device at Lumia Black update your device, simply because the Lumia 635 can not be below Lumia Cyan update. When the Lumia 635 is marketed, he is at the minimum under Lumia Cyan update, not below.

Click to collapse



Ok so ill sell this and pickup something lower.thanks for the input.


----------



## vitat6atlan (Jul 6, 2015)

Khaagan said:


> Hi,
> 
> Indeed, it is not as simple. The network bands are not the same, I advise you to do nothing, to stay like this.

Click to collapse



Thanks, I'm not trying to brick my new phone, I'm using it instead. Hope Win10 will solve this problem at autumn (is it any chance for this?)


----------



## gecov (Jul 6, 2015)

*Need firmware*



Khaagan said:


> Hi,
> 
> Nice also.
> 
> You can flash this ROM: *059V936* RM-977 VAR LTA 7R CV. This ROM includes the *000-MX*, 000-22 (and others) SW variants. For backup, see on the Microsoft Web site.

Click to collapse



Thanks again for your help.
thanks


----------



## ChargePositive (Jul 6, 2015)

I think so. The driver install looked just like the screenshots. Is there anyway I can see if it installed so I can be sure?


----------



## DilanChd (Jul 7, 2015)

vitat6atlan said:


> Thanks, I'm not trying to brick my new phone, I'm using it instead. Hope Win10 will solve this problem at autumn (is it any chance for this?)

Click to collapse



You ask if Windows 10 Mobile will do this, safely? No.

- - - - - - -



ChargePositive said:


> I think so. The driver install looked just like the screenshots. Is there anyway I can see if it installed so I can be sure?

Click to collapse



To check, connect your device in FFU Download Mode at your PC. Go to Control Panel > Device Manager. Tell me with what driver(s) is detected your Lumia device.


----------



## vitat6atlan (Jul 7, 2015)

Khaagan said:


> You ask if Windows 10 Mobile will do this, safely? No.

Click to collapse



If Win10 Mobile will provide a "universal" or at least an english ROM for this device, it's good for me, I can select a non-chinese ROM. But I don't know if it's possible or not, that's why I made the question about it.


----------



## sabrefresco (Jul 7, 2015)

Khaagan said:


> Also, the updates are strictly deployed by the mobile operator itself: *hence their deployment takes forever*.

Click to collapse



I have a Lumia 625 that is stuck on Lumia Amber Update. I received a notification earlier last week about an update, but even after that I am still on Amber according to the Extras+ Info. Flashing will be the solution for me because this phone was bought in the Middle East and seems to be region locked?

edit: this is my product code: 059T377 RM-941 VAR IMEA AE BH KW OM QA SA YE AV

Should I flash the ROM that I got from NaviFirm+ and keep the Product Code as it it? This seems like a generic code which should not be restricted by OEM? Although I never got past Lumia Amber.

As for the flashing itself, do I need to backup my device content? Does it wipe pictures, music etc?


----------



## DilanChd (Jul 8, 2015)

vitat6atlan said:


> If Win10 Mobile will provide a "universal" or at least an english ROM for this device, it's good for me, I can select a non-chinese ROM. But I don't know if it's possible or not, that's why I made the question about it.

Click to collapse



No, it will be like now.

- - - - - - -



sabrefresco said:


> I have a Lumia 625 that is stuck on Lumia Amber Update. I received a notification earlier last week about an update, but even after that I am still on Amber according to the Extras+ Info. Flashing will be the solution for me because this phone was bought in the Middle East and seems to be region locked?
> 
> edit: this is my product code: 059T377 RM-941 VAR IMEA AE BH KW OM QA SA YE AV
> 
> [...]

Click to collapse



Hi,

You can flash this ROM (059T377) if you like. With this ROM, currently NaviFirm+ find you the 3058.50000.1424.0001 firmware version.
You need to backup your datas, yes.


----------



## algnerd (Jul 8, 2015)

--- Sorry I've a poor Internet connection so I couldn't go through all the replies-----

what if my lumia doesn't turn on, could I still flash it?


----------



## DilanChd (Jul 8, 2015)

algnerd said:


> --- Sorry I've a poor Internet connection so I couldn't go through all the replies-----
> 
> what if my lumia doesn't turn on, could I still flash it?

Click to collapse



Hi,

Flashing with Windows Phone Image Designer (WPID) is relatively secure, but the risk 0 does not exist.
It depends, if you will always have access to the FFU DL Mode, so you may reflash with WPID. If you will still have access to UEFI Mode, so you may reflash with WPRT, LSRT, Thor2, etc. If your device will be detected as QHSUSB_DLOAD by your PC, you may reflash (depending if you have x2x Lumia device) with Thor2. Etc.

Edit : J'ai vu que tu parles Français, du coup tu peux utiliser le même tutoriel mais en FR si tu veux


----------



## algnerd (Jul 8, 2015)

Khaagan said:


> Hi,
> 
> There, it is working?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Well currently, before doing anything my device is detected as QHSUSB_DLOAD and I've 520;
Google suggested that I follow these steps, Should I?


----------



## DilanChd (Jul 8, 2015)

algnerd said:


> Well currently, before doing anything my device is detected as QHSUSB_DLOAD and I've 520;
> Google suggested that I follow these steps, Should I?

Click to collapse



I answer here.


----------



## keichiku (Jul 9, 2015)

*Doupt*

You seem pretty active on this thread so I'm going to give it a shot...

There is one thing I don't quite get. How do I "unbrand" my phone?

I currently have a Nokia Lumia 830 RM-985 from TEL-CEL Mexico. Is not an international release, even though I bought it in Mexico. I believe is the Claro type, as Claro is actually property of TEL-CEL. And I have Claro Music App on my phone. Anyway, I really really don't like the TEL-CEL logo at startup and I want to unbrand it, any others perks being just frosting. So, what ROM do you recommend?

Please, sorry for all the inconveniences.

PS: Is also the silver 830


----------



## DilanChd (Jul 9, 2015)

keichiku said:


> You seem pretty active on this thread so I'm going to give it a shot...
> 
> There is one thing I don't quite get. How do I "unbrand" my phone?
> 
> [...]

Click to collapse



Hi,

Flash this ROM: 059W5M3 RM-985 VAR LTA 7R CV SLV
It is an multivariants ROM (includes 000-MX).


----------



## keichiku (Jul 9, 2015)

*Thanks and sorry*

Hey, thanks!!
As you seems to be a pretty awesome and dedicated guy I'm going to reward your awesomeness with more questions. 

So, the main issue here is just a matter of replacement. One have to find a ROM that's unbranded while keeping as close to the original phone. If I got this right, that's actually a little tricky, as we are talking about a lot of permutations. And quite an error margin. Unless there is no such thing, and one can play with several ROM without actually doing any brick-turning magic.

I guess there were no question. So, here it is:

Is it just a matter of replacing one rom for another?
How can you tell which is the correct rom? I mean, besides been a guru as yourself.
How much can you tinker with your phone in ROM swapping techniques before it goes bye-bye?

Once again, thank you so much for your help. Keep the good work. Sorry, the AMAZING work.

PS: Just changed my ROM. It worked like charm. Now I'm TEL-CEL logo free, and guess what, I also have now LTE!
Credit is given when credit is due. Well done, sire. Well done indeed.


----------



## DilanChd (Jul 9, 2015)

keichiku said:


> Hey, thanks!!
> As you seems to be a pretty awesome and dedicated guy I'm going to reward your awesomeness with more questions.
> 
> So, the main issue here is just a matter of replacement. One have to find a ROM that's unbranded while keeping as close to the original phone. If I got this right, that's actually a little tricky, as we are talking about a lot of permutations. And quite an error margin. Unless there is no such thing, and one can play with several ROM without actually doing any brick-turning magic.
> ...

Click to collapse



We replace the ROM for another, yes.

To indicate at the user what is the "best" possible ROM for him, I use various information in my possession, such as the product type of his device, the original product code of his device, his country, that wish the user, etc. By combining all this, I try to find every time the "best" possible ROM for the user.
You live well in Mexico?

You mean how many times we can flash before that there is a problem? If is that, the problem can occur at any time, at the first flash like the thousandth. Personally I flashed hundreds of times my various devices without having had a serious problem. But the risk 0 does not exist.

Glad that it works


----------



## ChargePositive (Jul 9, 2015)

*Any way to see if I installed the drive?*

I am almost positive I installed the driver, but for the system image program it does not detect my phone. If there is any way I can check to be sure, that'd be great.
Thanks!


----------



## DilanChd (Jul 10, 2015)

ChargePositive said:


> I am almost positive I installed the driver, but for the system image program it does not detect my phone. If there is any way I can check to be sure, that'd be great.
> Thanks!

Click to collapse



I have already reply at this 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=61738661&postcount=2032


----------



## keichiku (Jul 10, 2015)

ChargePositive said:


> I am almost positive I installed the driver, but for the system image program it does not detect my phone. If there is any way I can check to be sure, that'd be great.
> Thanks!

Click to collapse



Remember to restart disabling Driver Certification Enforcement on Windows 8 and later.


----------



## ChargePositive (Jul 10, 2015)

*I Don't See It In Device Manager*

I looked for something with either Lumia or 1520 in it but I could not find it. Should it be listed under a specific subcategory?


----------



## DilanChd (Jul 10, 2015)

ChargePositive said:


> I looked for something with either Lumia or 1520 in it but I could not find it. Should it be listed under a specific subcategory?

Click to collapse



Search Universal Serial Bus, WinUsb, etc.


----------



## cjshonky (Jul 11, 2015)

*Windows 8.1*

Hi, i wanted to try flashing using the phone WPID instead of nokia care but my main desktop is running windows 8.1.  I dont want to run this in a virtual box.  do i need to install VS, sdk and the driver kit or just the driver kit; and can i use the windows driver kit (WDK) 10 on windows 8.1?    Thanks!  Nice thorough tutorial!!


----------



## DilanChd (Jul 11, 2015)

cjshonky said:


> Hi, i wanted to try flashing using the phone WPID instead of nokia care but my main desktop is running windows 8.1.  I dont want to run this in a virtual box.  do i need to install VS, sdk and the driver kit or just the driver kit; and can i use the windows driver kit (WDK) 10 on windows 8.1?    Thanks!  Nice thorough tutorial!!

Click to collapse



Hi,

You don't need to install the WDK or the SDK and you can pretty much do the tutorial on W8.1. Just follow the tutorial correctly. The tutorial begins really at the post #2.


----------



## jitkr (Jul 12, 2015)

Is it possible to flash RM-825 to Rm-826 as both are Lumia 820 variants. I have Lumia 820 RM-825 (059R4L7) Devkit. As MS stopped updating this Product code so i am thinking to update to RM-826 CV IMEA India if possible.

Thanks


----------



## DilanChd (Jul 12, 2015)

jitkr said:


> Is it possible to flash RM-825 to Rm-826 as both are Lumia 820 variants. I have Lumia 820 RM-825 (059R4L7) Devkit. As MS stopped updating this Product code so i am thinking to update to RM-826 CV IMEA India if possible.
> 
> Thanks

Click to collapse



Hi,

Yes, it is possible, but I advise because the network bands (especially 4G) probably are differents.
Flash another RM-825 ROM.


----------



## jitkr (Jul 12, 2015)

Khaagan said:


> Hi,
> 
> Yes, it is possible, but I advise because the network bands (especially 4G) probably are differents.
> Flash another RM-825 ROM.

Click to collapse



I am on Mobile operator :000-88[059R4L7] i.e global . I am unable to find any rom which could work in india for this device. Indian L820 versions are RM-826.


----------



## DilanChd (Jul 12, 2015)

jitkr said:


> I am on Mobile operator :000-88[059R4L7] i.e global . I am unable to find any rom which could work in india for this device. Indian L820 versions are RM-826.

Click to collapse



I know all this  Other RM-825 ROMs should works.


----------



## jitkr (Jul 12, 2015)

Khaagan said:


> I know all this  Other RM-825 ROMs should works.

Click to collapse



Suggest some product codes which i can flash.


----------



## DilanChd (Jul 12, 2015)

jitkr said:


> Suggest some product codes which i can flash.

Click to collapse


*059R096* RM-825 VAR EURO1 GB CV for example, or anther CV ROM.


----------



## jitkr (Jul 12, 2015)

Khaagan said:


> *059R096* RM-825 VAR EURO1 GB CV for example, or anther CV ROM.

Click to collapse



Any CV rom can work anywhere in world? and thank you for helping me out. I always leave CV EURO because i think it'll not work.

1 more question is this 059R096 is on Denim>??


----------



## DilanChd (Jul 12, 2015)

jitkr said:


> Any CV rom can work anywhere in world? and thank you for helping me out. I always leave CV EURO because i think it'll not work.
> 
> 1 more question is this 059R096 is on Denim>??

Click to collapse



I don't know,  but for example, for me, HK CV (Hong Kong CV) works in France (my country).

The ROM is, it seems to me, Lumia Cyan version (OS: 8.10.12393.890, FW: 3051.50009.1424.0007). However, once flashed, you will get OS and FW updates by OTA/FOTA, it will be Lumia Denim (8.10.14234.375, 3051.50009.1451.1007).


----------



## jitkr (Jul 12, 2015)

Khaagan said:


> I don't know,  but for example, for me, HK CV (Hong Kong CV) works in France (my country).
> 
> The ROM is, it seems to me, Lumia Cyan version (OS: 8.10.12393.890, FW: 3051.50009.1424.0007). However, once flashed, you will get OS and FW updates by OTA/FOTA, it will be Lumia Denim (8.10.14234.375, 3051.50009.1451.1007).

Click to collapse



Hey kindly edit Post #4, for manually entering to Microsoft FFU Download Mode

Booting your Lumia device

To continue this tutorial, it is necessary to booting your Lumia device in the Microsoft FFU Download Mode. To do so, follow the five steps mentioned below.

    Turn off your Lumia device.

    Press power button.

    When your Lumia device vibrates, just press volume up button.

    After a few seconds, an image composed of a white lightning and a white gear wheel appear on your screen.

    Lastly, connect your Lumia device at your PC, this one should simply detect it.

Thanks for posting a very good Lumia flashing guide.  Method mentioned in this thread to enter Microsoft FFU Download Mode not worked for me, so for other members I requested you to edit it.

Thank you.


----------



## DilanChd (Jul 12, 2015)

@jitkr

This is better?

- Turn off your Lumia device.

- Press and hold the power button to start your Lumia device.

- When your Lumia device starts, it displays the Microsoft or Nokia logo. At this instant, release the power button, then press and hold the volume up button. This step should be done quickly.

- After a few seconds, an image composed of a white lightning and a white gear wheel appear on the screen of your Lumia device. At this instant, release the volume up button.

- Lastly, connect your Lumia device at your PC, this one should simply detect it.​


----------



## enggmind (Jul 13, 2015)

*Did you find the solution to this ?*



searcher12 said:


> I've tried flashing with FFUTool, but it says:
> 
> ```
> Logging to ETL file: C:\Users\Lenovo\AppData\Local\Temp\ffutool6752.etl
> ...

Click to collapse




I am facing the exact same issue at exact same 1.38% location, did you find a solution to this ?.


----------



## enggmind (Jul 13, 2015)

feherneoh said:


> What ROM are you trying to flash? I have flashed my 520 several times with ffutool, and this never happened

Click to collapse



I have tried with
059S3T5:  RM914_059S1N6_3058.50000.1425.0001_790
059S1N6: RM914_3058.51000.1505.0009_RETAIL_apac_australia_new_zealand_295_09_476466_prd_signed

and i did just ffutool.exe --flash <image>

what do image do you flash with usually?


----------



## sandeep_bharaj (Jul 13, 2015)

*Thanks  Khaagan*

Thanks alot brother for this tutorial..
you saved my bricked Lumia 525 
God bless u


----------



## jitkr (Jul 13, 2015)

Khaagan said:


> @jitkr
> 
> This is better?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes, It works. I read this way at Microsoft Website.
Flashed successfully!!

Thanks


----------



## seekr (Jul 13, 2015)

Hi all, 

I'm hoping to "unlock" the LTE band 4 on my 735 (RM-1038 GB) as I've seen done on 920 using the Field Test menu. Now, I can't access the menu using ##3082# or ##3082 so, I considering:
1. Flashing a LATAM RM-1039 rom on this RM-1038. Could the new band be "enabled" via a correct regional rom?
2. Flashing the 820 vietnam rom to gain access to Field test menu, change the settings, then flash the correct RM-1038 rom again.

My questions are whether anyone else had similar experience and thinks any of these options will work?


----------



## djshimon (Jul 14, 2015)

*Thanks Khaagan for fixing my Lumia 925*

Thank You so much Khaagan, You have also saved my Lumia 925-I thought was bricked-It was just showing the gears or lightning bolt with a gear and wouldn't boot up. I've never flashed a ROM and followed your instructions and my phone works again!  I had tried to change over to Windows 10 insider but it really jammed up the phone.
 -djshimon.


----------



## DilanChd (Jul 14, 2015)

seekr said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm hoping to "unlock" the LTE band 4 on my 735 (RM-1038 GB) as I've seen done on 920 using the Field Test menu. Now, I can't access the menu using ##3082# or ##3082 so, I considering:
> 1. Flashing a LATAM RM-1039 rom on this RM-1038. Could the new band be "enabled" via a correct regional rom?
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi,

1. Without saying stupidity, it is useless, the LTE band 4 does not exist in RM-1038 hardware, it will not be activated by an RM-1039 ROM.
2. You want flash an ROM of Lumia 820 on your Lumia 735? Lol, it's impossible.

- - - - - - -



djshimon said:


> Thank You so much Khaagan, You have also saved my Lumia 925-I thought was bricked-It was just showing the gears or lightning bolt with a gear and wouldn't boot up. I've never flashed a ROM and followed your instructions and my phone works again!  I had tried to change over to Windows 10 insider but it really jammed up the phone.
> -djshimon.

Click to collapse



Hi,

Thanks to you for your feedback.


----------



## itshimanshu (Jul 14, 2015)

*Unable to download lumiaflashtools.zip*

Pl. help I am Unable to download lumiaflashtools.zip.


----------



## DilanChd (Jul 14, 2015)

itshimanshu said:


> Pl. help I am Unable to download lumiaflashtools.zip.

Click to collapse



Hi,

http://forum.xda-developers.com/devdb/project/dl/?id=12025&task=get


----------



## 92GTA (Jul 15, 2015)

Question; aside from manually trying every possible variation of the last 3 characters in NaviFirm for say product codes starting with 059X, is there a way to write something as an add-on for that app that can query the server and mine desired results?

For example, I have a Lumia 640 RM-1113. When the phone VERY first got released, I did this by hand and found these product codes as existing:

RM-1113 - 059X1B3 - APAC HK                 
RM-1113 - 059X1B5 - APAC CN
RM-1113 - 059X0Z0 - LIGHT SWAP ENGINE GLOBAL 

Now that it has been a few months, I'm really hoping to see if there are any new ones out there, specifically any VAR 4R or 7R North American ROMs.

Must I do this the hard way again? lol

Thanks!

Alex


----------



## DilanChd (Jul 15, 2015)

92GTA said:


> Question; aside from manually trying every possible variation of the last 3 characters in NaviFirm for say product codes starting with 059X, is there a way to write something as an add-on for that app that can query the server and mine desired results?
> 
> For example, I have a Lumia 640 RM-1113. When the phone VERY first got released, I did this by hand and found these product codes as existing:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi,

There are no NAM ROM for the RM-1113, there is only the three ROMs that you have mentioned. And there will be no.


----------



## jitkr (Jul 15, 2015)

enggmind said:


> I am facing the exact same issue at exact same 1.38% location, did you find a solution to this ?.

Click to collapse



Today when i was flashing Lumia 520, I got the same but after changing Data cable it worked.


----------



## enggmind (Jul 15, 2015)

jitkr said:


> Today when i was flashing Lumia 520, I got the same but after changing Data cable it worked.

Click to collapse



I have changed 4 data cables but same error , did you get the same error 0xd at 1.38% ? or was it any other error number ?. Because 0xd means disk write error.


----------



## dobreja (Jul 17, 2015)

*Help with 640 LTE*

I did succesfully flash a Country Variant   ROM for  Lumia 640 LTE only that I was not carefull innitialy and flashed a dual SIM version, on my single SIM phone.
NOw I have the dual SIM icon on top left corner display and in the SIM&network settings, even after "Lumia Recovery Tool - restore,  or no matter how many RT-1072 I flash on the phone .
Is there a way to revert back to ONE SIM initial situation(behaviour) ?


----------



## Viranga (Jul 18, 2015)

*need to know product code*

I need to know what is the product code for Nokia lumia 930(RM-1045_1083). country is Sri Lanka (CV) (Black)
Thank you


----------



## DilanChd (Jul 18, 2015)

Viranga said:


> I need to know what is the product code for Nokia lumia 930(RM-1045_1083). country is Sri Lanka (CV) (Black)
> Thank you

Click to collapse



Hi,

If you want LK CV, so DL and flash: *059W227* RM-1045 VAR IMEA 4Y CV BLACK.


----------



## MrChuckie (Jul 20, 2015)

*need help with 640 product code*

RM-1073 - 059X0B8 - VAR NAM US ATT SL (GoPhone Prepaid)

Anyone know the product code for the postpaid (contract) model?


----------



## Dramy (Jul 20, 2015)

*ImageDesigner.exe stopped working*

I really followed all the steps but when i try to open Start.bat,it tells me that: "IMAGEDESIGNER.EXE  STOPPED WORKING", i installed the driver, i disabled driver signature,  downloaded the ROM, phone is connected to the pc in that mode and my pc is x64, i really can't understand where's the problem..

---------- Post added at 08:25 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:20 AM ----------




Dramy said:


> I really followed all the steps but when i try to open Start.bat,it tells me that: "IMAGEDESIGNER.EXE  STOPPED WORKING", i installed the driver, i disabled driver signature,  downloaded the ROM, phone is connected to the pc in that mode and my pc is x64, i really can't understand where's the problem..

Click to collapse



Should i install all of these?
1. Install Windows 10 Insider Preview.
2. Install Visual Studio Community 2015 RC
3. Install the Standalone Windows SDK for Windows 10
4. Install the Windows Driver Kit (WDK) 10 and Universal Windows driver samples


----------



## DilanChd (Jul 20, 2015)

MrChuckie said:


> RM-1073 - 059X0B8 - VAR NAM US ATT SL (GoPhone Prepaid)
> 
> Anyone know the product code for the postpaid (contract) model?

Click to collapse



Hi,

The only AT&T ROM available for the RM-1073 is 059X0B8.

- - - - - - -



Dramy said:


> I really followed all the steps but when i try to open Start.bat,it tells me that: "IMAGEDESIGNER.EXE  STOPPED WORKING", i installed the driver, i disabled driver signature,  downloaded the ROM, phone is connected to the pc in that mode and my pc is x64, i really can't understand where's the problem..
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:25 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:20 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi,

You haven't need to install W10 IP, VSC RC 2015, WSDK, WDK.
Try with LumiaFlashTools1.1.zip.


----------



## mahantsunandan (Jul 20, 2015)

*Product code for Lumia 930 India Bri_Green*

Can someone please provide me the product code for Lumia 930 Bright Green India?


----------



## DilanChd (Jul 20, 2015)

mahantsunandan said:


> Can someone please provide me the product code for Lumia 930 Bright Green India?

Click to collapse



Hi,

*059W1Z5* RM-1045 VAR IMEA IN CV BR_GRE


----------



## schetz (Jul 20, 2015)

Hi ,

sorry for barging in,I don't usually deal with Lumia phones but I'm helping a friend . I've replaced his lumia 520 digitizer with 3rd party one, and of course, it's not recognized on new updates (only working after hard reset).
After this useless intro  my question is. I have no trouble getting Lumia 520 in required mode (flash bolt with gears) , I've downloaded the firmware, installed drivers from driver folder . Have no unknown devices under device manager etc.But still, WPID doesn't show/recognize the phone which is i required mode.
Is there any troubleshooter I should go through in general ? Could it still be driver problem even though I installed required ones with required procedure ?

If it's any help, I can restore firmware (but only new one) with Lumia and Windows Phone Recovery tool.
I cannot do the same with Nokia care suite.

I had to try other tools in order to try and diagnose the problem, did not help.

If there is any additional procedure / info you require in order to be able to help, I will gladly try/provide.

Best regards

Edit : forgot to mention : I've tried on 2 PCs, one running windows 8.1,another one windows 7 . Also tried using different USB ports.


----------



## DilanChd (Jul 20, 2015)

schetz said:


> Hi ,
> 
> sorry for barging in,I don't usually deal with Lumia phones but I'm helping a friend . I've replaced his lumia 520 digitizer with 3rd party one, and of course, it's not recognized on new updates (only working after hard reset).
> After this useless intro  my question is. I have no trouble getting Lumia 520 in required mode (flash bolt with gears) , I've downloaded the firmware, installed drivers from driver folder . Have no unknown devices under device manager etc.But still, WPID doesn't show/recognize the phone which is i required mode.
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi,

Sometimes, the driver will not installed very well. When you go as uninstall for it, he displays an uninstall dialog box, or an dialog box of text filled?
And in device manager, when you have connected your Lumia device in FFU DL mode, how is it recognized?


----------



## schetz (Jul 20, 2015)

I've done installing/uninstalling a lot of times. Mostly it showed dialog box during uninstallation of drivers.

As for device manager, it shows it as WinUsb device.


----------



## DilanChd (Jul 21, 2015)

@schetz

From the Device Manager, you must update the WinUSB driver (right-click on the target driver > "Update the driver"). Click on "Search an driver on my computer" > "Select from a list...". The "UEFI USB Simple Windows Phone I/O Protocol" driver should appear. If it doesn't appear, uncheck the "Show compatible hardware" case, and navigate in the various options to display the right driver (UEFI USB Simple...). Once that you have found it, select it and click "Next."


----------



## schetz (Jul 21, 2015)

Khaagan said:


> From the Device Manager, you must update the WinUSB driver (right-click on the target driver > "Update the driver"). Click on "Search an driver on my computer" > "Select from a list...". The "UEFI USB Simple Windows Phone I/O Protocol" driver should appear. If it doesn't appear, uncheck the "Show compatible hardware" case, and navigate in the various options to display the right driver (UEFI USB Simple...). Once that you have found it, select it and click "Next."

Click to collapse



Thanks mate, will try as soon as I get home. Will edit post to show if it worked.

EDIT : that did the trick, thnx mate..Now of to find suitable firmware for 3rd party digitizer. Lot's of downloads but easy peasy. Thanks again.


----------



## Viranga (Jul 21, 2015)

Khaagan said:


> Hi,
> 
> If you want LK CV, so DL and flash: *059W227* RM-1045 VAR IMEA 4Y CV BLACK.

Click to collapse



Thanks for your reply.if you can please tell me how did you find this code and what is the number system for regions (IMEA **4Y**) used in firmware 
Thnk you so much


----------



## DilanChd (Jul 21, 2015)

Viranga said:


> Thanks for your reply.if you can please tell me how did you find this code and what is the number system for regions (IMEA **4Y**) used in firmware
> Thnk you so much

Click to collapse



Hi,

For reply simply, I have the usually 
IMEA = India, Middle East and Africa
4Y corresponds to nothing in particular.


----------



## fccom (Jul 21, 2015)

*phone not detected*

my lumia 720 not is detected

I follow all steps but my phone continue to recognize as unknow device (in four diffrents pc) 

Someone have other ideia ?


----------



## alexsu84 (Jul 21, 2015)

HI ,i have question about NL 820,it have 059R4X9 RM-825 VAR EU HU TMOBILE SL ROM,what ROM i can flash on phone? i dont wont SL,thanks on answer.


----------



## evas1on (Jul 21, 2015)

I got Lumia 530 and i wanted to know is there any way so i can get rid of the annoying SIM lock
Is there any unbranded ROM i can flash? (send me link if there is one :] )
I've tried to flash a ROM found with NaviFirm+ .. but that doesnt solved anything.


And my phone info:  059W528 RM-1017 VAR EURO CH SUNRISE SL


----------



## 4n00p (Jul 22, 2015)

Is there any way to download windows phone 10 builds as ffu?


----------



## evas1on (Jul 22, 2015)

I have a question .. my product code is  059W528 but  is sim locked to sunrise ch. So my question is can i flash a  .ffu file with product code 059W492 (also lumia 530, but french unbranded)? Will this remove the simlock?


----------



## DilanChd (Jul 22, 2015)

fccom said:


> my lumia 720 not is detected
> 
> I follow all steps but my phone continue to recognize as unknow device (in four diffrents pc)
> 
> Someone have other ideia ?

Click to collapse



Hi,

Your Lumia device is in FFU Download Mode?
Try this: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=61965574&postcount=2087

- - - - - - -



alexsu84 said:


> HI ,i have question about NL 820,it have 059R4X9 RM-825 VAR EU HU TMOBILE SL ROM,what ROM i can flash on phone? i dont wont SL,thanks on answer.

Click to collapse



Hi,

*059R6C9* RM-825 VAR EU HUNGARY HU CV.

- - - - - - -



evas1on said:


> I got Lumia 530 and i wanted to know is there any way so i can get rid of the annoying SIM lock
> Is there any unbranded ROM i can flash? (send me link if there is one :] )
> I've tried to flash a ROM found with NaviFirm+ .. but that doesnt solved anything.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




evas1on said:


> I have a question .. my product code is  059W528 but  is sim locked to sunrise ch. So my question is can i flash a  .ffu file with product code 059W492 (also lumia 530, but french unbranded)? Will this remove the simlock?

Click to collapse



Hi,

Flashing don't simunlock.

- - - - - - -



4n00p said:


> Is there any way to download windows phone 10 builds as ffu?

Click to collapse



Hi,

Not again. Microsoft certainly will put the ROMs for Lumia devices on their Care servers, but much later.


----------



## alexsu84 (Jul 22, 2015)

so i cant simunlock with thet rom what you wrote down,how i can sim unloke phone?is thet possible?its locked on tmobile hungary


----------



## DilanChd (Jul 22, 2015)

alexsu84 said:


> so i cant simunlock with thet rom what you wrote down,how i can sim unloke phone?is thet possible?its locked on tmobile hungary

Click to collapse



No, you can not simunlock it like that.
You can flash your Lumia device for unbrand it for example, but not for simunlock it.


----------



## Arvind007 (Jul 30, 2015)

*Plz Help me to flash my lumia 625*

i m getting this error after using ur Tutorial


----------



## DilanChd (Jul 30, 2015)

Arvind007 said:


> i m getting this error after using ur Tutorial

Click to collapse



Hi,

Your screenshot is very small, so we can't see it.


----------



## negruj (Jul 31, 2015)

Can it be that the lumia flash tool archive has changed?
I can't find a X86 of X64 folder nor *.bat files.

Can I just use the .exe files on my X64 windows 10 pc?


----------



## DilanChd (Jul 31, 2015)

negruj said:


> Can it be that the lumia flash tool archive has changed?
> I can't find a X86 of X64 folder nor *.bat files.
> 
> Can I just use the .exe files on my X64 windows 10 pc?

Click to collapse



Hi,

Thx for this. 
I forgot to update the concerned part of the tutorial for the new archive.
It's now corrected 

I have also convert the *.bat files to *.exe files (Install.bat => Install.exe | Start.bat => Start.exe).


----------



## HypnoticSilence (Jul 31, 2015)

Khaagan, 

I have a question.
I am getting a Lumia 640 (AT&T Variant), which as far as I understand has a product code 059X0B8 (RM-1073 ??)
I know that T-Mobile also has a similar variant.

Is it possible to Flash the T-Mobile or Unbranded ROM on the phone? If so, which product code would I need to use?
I couldn't find a valid product code. Only one I could find was for Cricket 059X0B6, but that's not what I was looking for.

EDIT: OK, so it looks like the T-Mobile product code is 059X0P7
Is there an Unbranded Country Variant of the ROM?


----------



## DilanChd (Jul 31, 2015)

HypnoticSilence said:


> Khaagan,
> 
> I have a question.
> I am getting a Lumia 640 (AT&T Variant), which as far as I understand has a product code 059X0B8 (RM-1073 ??)
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi,

Yes, it is possible.
You live in what country? USA?


----------



## HypnoticSilence (Jul 31, 2015)

Khaagan said:


> Hi,
> 
> Yes, it is possible.
> You live in what country? USA?

Click to collapse



Khaagan,

Yes. I live in the USA.


----------



## grevenilvec75 (Aug 1, 2015)

*Lumia 635*

Hi I have an AT&T Lumia 635 and I need to flash a different rom so I can change APN settings.  I used  NaviFirm to download the rom that I want, but the WPID tool won't flash a rom that doesn't match the phone, and the Nokia Care Suite doesn't have the Lumia 635 in the list, so I can't flash it with that.  What can I do?


----------



## DilanChd (Aug 1, 2015)

HypnoticSilence said:


> Khaagan,
> 
> Yes. I live in the USA.

Click to collapse



To flash an non-AT&T ROM, follow this tutorial.
You can flash:
- 059X153 RM-1073 VAR LTA 7R CV
- or 059X227 RM-1073 VAR LTA AR CV SKD

These are the only two unbranded ROMs for the RM-1073.


----------



## vartanarsen (Aug 1, 2015)

*Cricket Branded Lumia 635*

Hi Khagan, is it possible to unbrand a Cricket-Branded 635 or 640?  I want to use Internet Tethering


----------



## HypnoticSilence (Aug 1, 2015)

vartanarsen said:


> Hi Khagan, is it possible to unbrand a Cricket-Branded 635 or 640?  I want to use Internet Tethering

Click to collapse



The Cricket-Branded 640 is very similar to the AT&T-Branded 640. The two he mentioned to unbrand mine should work for yours if you're going with the Lumia 640.
Not sure about the 635.


----------



## gab222 (Aug 3, 2015)

put on my Lumia 640 LTE has firmware RM-1072  change RM-1073 RM. or can not be


----------



## Gilbriem (Aug 4, 2015)

*Lumia 830 RM-983 question*

Does anyone know if the RM-983 can be unbranded since this model seemed to be exclusively branded?  That carrier is refusing to provide updates.


----------



## DilanChd (Aug 4, 2015)

Gilbriem said:


> Does anyone know if the RM-983 can be unbranded since this model seemed to be exclusively branded?  That carrier is refusing to provide updates.

Click to collapse



Hi,

Only AT&T variant.


----------



## haml (Aug 5, 2015)

Ok. So I get down to step #4, ROM Installation, and I put the Lumia 920 in FFU download mode (lightning blot with gear)(phone off, power button and vol down, feel vibration then release both and press vol up) then I connect device to cpu. But when I double click the start.bat I receive a "Environmental Variable not set" window pops up. Picture added. Please help.     PS, the reason I'm doing the downgrade is because my phone has terrible service connection since I've updated to 8.1 

located in the US on AT&T branded with sim






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## zorzgeo (Aug 5, 2015)

Need HELP:

- I have bricked my Lumia 730 DS with MS Lumia Recovery Tool when reverting from WP10 to WP8.1. Phone is totally dead. No power on and no charging.
Is there any way to UnBrick L730 at home with some PC Tools but not to NOKIA BOX connection?!?!
When i connect it to PC only message are, something like that, Quallcom USB Device connected and that´s all..

Any HELP to UnBrick?!?!?

tnx


----------



## HypnoticSilence (Aug 5, 2015)

haml said:


> Ok. So I get down to step #4, ROM Installation, and I put the Lumia 920 in FFU download mode (lightning blot with gear)(phone off, power button and vol down, feel vibration then release both and press vol up) then I connect device to cpu. But when I double click the start.bat I receive a "Environmental Variable not set" window pops up. Picture added. Please help.     PS, the reason I'm doing the downgrade is because my phone has terrible service connection since I've updated to 8.1
> 
> located in the US on AT&T branded with sim
> [Image Removed. I do not currently have enough posts to utilize your image in my response]

Click to collapse



Others can chime in, but judging from your screenshot, you didn't run the command prompt as an administrator.
If it's run with elevated privileges, it says [ Administrator: C:\Windows\System32\cmd.exe ] in the title bar (or something very similar).


----------



## ashwim (Aug 5, 2015)

*Same same pinch*



thals1992 said:


> You can grab any ffu from Nokia pretty easy as long as you know the model and the product code. Either way its pretty easy. You can use NaviFirm+, and it will show all the respective files with it.

Click to collapse



 +1


----------



## DilanChd (Aug 5, 2015)

haml said:


> Ok. So I get down to step #4, ROM Installation, and I put the Lumia 920 in FFU download mode (lightning blot with gear)(phone off, power button and vol down, feel vibration then release both and press vol up) then I connect device to cpu. But when I double click the start.bat I receive a "Environmental Variable not set" window pops up. Picture added. Please help.

Click to collapse



Hi,

Have you tried to execute Start.bat in administrator mode?

- - - - - - -



zorzgeo said:


> Need HELP:
> 
> - I have bricked my Lumia 730 DS with MS Lumia Recovery Tool when reverting from WP10 to WP8.1. Phone is totally dead. No power on and no charging.
> Is there any way to UnBrick L730 at home with some PC Tools but not to NOKIA BOX connection?!?!
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi,

Windows Phone Recovery Tool (WPRT) software should perhaps to fix it.


----------



## zorzgeo (Aug 5, 2015)

Khaagan said:


> Hi,
> 
> .   .   .
> Hi,
> ...

Click to collapse



Nider tool culdn't help me. 
All of them report Unrecognised Device  !!!


----------



## DilanChd (Aug 5, 2015)

zorzgeo said:


> Nider tool culdn't help me.
> All of them report Unrecognised Device  !!!

Click to collapse



Even with the undetected phone option (in bottom of WPRT)?


----------



## zorzgeo (Aug 5, 2015)

Khaagan said:


> Even with the undetected phone option (in bottom of WPRT)?

Click to collapse



Even with that option 

I have been reading on net (today) that only way is to put phone on the BOX and to brutally flash boot partiion and system...
I have no BOX and i am living in the little place where repair services aren't equiped with that BOXes.
Next step, if have no BOX, is to do JTAG (connect some kind of a box with direct wireding with BOOT and ROM chip)...


----------



## zorzgeo (Aug 5, 2015)

feherneoh said:


> There is a tutorial on flashing dead devices in QCOM Emergency DL mode with Thor2, check it

Click to collapse



I couldn't find that tutorial.
Any help with link?
tnx


----------



## DilanChd (Aug 5, 2015)

feherneoh said:


> There is a tutorial on flashing dead devices in QCOM Emergency DL mode with Thor2, check it

Click to collapse



Yes, but it seem that we not have hex files for x3x Lumia device (his is the Lumia 730 DS).


----------



## zorzgeo (Aug 5, 2015)

Khaagan said:


> Yes, but it seem that we not have hex files for x3x Lumia device (his is the Lumia 730 DS).

Click to collapse



What are hex files x3x and where to find them (i found link for Qualcomm unbricking mentio0ned above)?


----------



## haml (Aug 5, 2015)

Yes, i've tried to execute Start.bat in administrator mode but when I right clicked and pick run as admin it just brings up a new smaller box but it goes away really quick. Maybe Norton 360 is thinking its a pop-up and stopping it from running. I'll disable it for 30min and restart computer. See if that helps out.


----------



## zoran123 (Aug 5, 2015)

Hello all, 
I am new to windows phone, have been using ios and android only till now.
Need help with Lumia 930 branded on TIM Italy network.
Is there a possibility to unbrand it, I really hate branded phones?
Hope that someone can help me!
Thanks in advance!


----------



## zorzgeo (Aug 5, 2015)

zoran123 said:


> Hello all,
> I am new to windows phone, have been using ios and android only till now.
> Need help with Lumia 930 branded on TIM Italy network.
> Is there a possibility to unbrand it, I really hate branded phones?
> ...

Click to collapse



I wouldn't recommend you unbranding (it's not so easy) if youa re begginer and never do it phone flashing...


----------



## DilanChd (Aug 5, 2015)

zorzgeo said:


> What are hex files x3x and where to find them (i found link for Qualcomm unbricking mentio0ned above)?

Click to collapse



As I said, it seems to me that we don't have the hex files for the x3x Lumia device.

- - - - - - -



haml said:


> Yes, i've tried to execute Start.bat in administrator mode but when I right clicked and pick run as admin it just brings up a new smaller box but it goes away really quick. Maybe Norton 360 is thinking its a pop-up and stopping it from running. I'll disable it for 30min and restart computer. See if that helps out.

Click to collapse



What is the Windows version that is installed on your PC?

- - - - - - -



zoran123 said:


> Hello all,
> I am new to windows phone, have been using ios and android only till now.
> Need help with Lumia 930 branded on TIM Italy network.
> Is there a possibility to unbrand it, I really hate branded phones?
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi,

You live in Italy?

- - - - - - -



zorzgeo said:


> I wouldn't recommend you unbranding (it's not so easy) if youa re begginer and never do it phone flashing...

Click to collapse



This tutorial is precisely for the beginners.


----------



## omarec87 (Aug 6, 2015)

*Big question*

Hi there, I just want to know if is possible to flash an lumia 1520 RM-940 with an RM938 Image, if it not possible is there any global images for the RM 940.

Thanks for your time


----------



## DilanChd (Aug 6, 2015)

omarec87 said:


> Hi there, I just want to know if is possible to flash an lumia 1520 RM-940 with an RM938 Image, if it not possible is there any global images for the RM 940.
> 
> Thanks for your time

Click to collapse



Hi,

It's possible to flash an Lumia 1520 RM-940 with an RM-938 ROM.
Where you live (country)?


----------



## zorzgeo (Aug 6, 2015)

*BIG REPORT:*

My L730 yesturday come back from Nokia dealer service (of course, totally dead).
I have connected it on my Mac on VMWare and install all required software files from the "Finally... unbrick your Lumia device QHSUSB_DLOAD without JTAG" thread.
Instaled all drivers and WPRT 2.11 with Thor2.
After that i run WPRT 2.11 as standard user but nothing heppened. Then i run it as Admin and voila!!!
My death phone was recognised as NOKIA BLUSB2 or something like that with red screen and NOKIA white logo !!!
WPRT recognised my phone as some USB UEFI device but as Lumia 730 Dual SIM model.
In couple of trys, flashing was unsuccessful but later at night all flow like a charm with NOKIA logo on red screen flashing started 
My L730 start flashing despite low battery error... And all done the best!

Now, my L730DS are live again and totally usable!!!

P.S. In NOKIA dealer service told me that only way to fix my phone is phone mobo replacement ?!?!? What a stupidness...


----------



## omarec87 (Aug 6, 2015)

*Thanks*



Khaagan said:


> Hi,
> 
> It's possible to flash an Lumia 1520 RM-940 with an RM-938 ROM.
> Where you live (country)?

Click to collapse



I'm from Ecuador, I bought the* lumia 1520.2 RM-940 * (well that is info provided by de info+)when I was on the US, it was unlock by ATT&T, but I have problems with the network because if won't let me control ol the APN options.


----------



## DilanChd (Aug 6, 2015)

omarec87 said:


> I'm from Ecuador, I bought the* lumia 1520.2 RM-940 * (well that is info provided by de info+)when I was on the US, it was unlock by ATT&T, but I have problems with the network because if won't let me control ol the APN options.

Click to collapse



Take this product code: *059V6W7 RM-938 VAR LTA 7R CV BLACK* and follow this tutorial.

Adapt this tutorial at your case, for you:
- PhoneMobileOperatorName = *000-22*
- PhoneManufacturerModelName = *RM-938_lta_lta_905*


----------



## HypnoticSilence (Aug 6, 2015)

Khaagan said:


> To flash an non-AT&T ROM, follow [LINK REMOVED]this tutorial.
> You can flash:
> - 059X153 RM-1073 VAR LTA 7R CV
> - or 059X227 RM-1073 VAR LTA AR CV SKD
> ...

Click to collapse



Khaagan,

The instructions you sent were for the Lumia 635.
How exactly do I need to adapt them for the Lumia 640?
If I decide to use the T-Mobile variant (059X0P7) are the instructions the same?


----------



## DilanChd (Aug 6, 2015)

HypnoticSilence said:


> Khaagan,
> 
> The instructions you sent were for the Lumia 635.
> How exactly do I need to adapt them for the Lumia 640?
> If I decide to use the T-Mobile variant (059X0P7) are the instructions the same?

Click to collapse



Just adapt this tutorial at your case. To flash TMOUS ROM:
- PhoneMobileOperatorName = *TMO-US*
- PhoneManufacturerModelName = *RM-1073_1001*

Once these registry mods are do, you can flash TMOUS ROM.


----------



## HypnoticSilence (Aug 6, 2015)

Khaagan said:


> Just adapt this tutorial at your case. To flash TMOUS ROM:
> - PhoneMobileOperatorName = *TMO-US*
> - PhoneManufacturerModelName = *RM-1073_1001*
> 
> Once these registry mods are do, you can flash TMOUS ROM.

Click to collapse



Khaagan,

Thank you for the quick response. Just one more question.

For the unbranded ROMS, I am not sure what to use for the registry edits.
I couldn't find a good way to understand how I would modify it for T-Mobile vs the other ROMS.
There doesn't appear to be a NAM ROM, based on your previous message.
- 059X153 RM-1073 VAR LTA 7R CV
- 059X227 RM-1073 VAR LTA AR CV SKD

As a result, would I use the following for the registry edit if I used the above two ROMS?
As far as I can tell from the thread, 000 means No Carrier. Would I still use US (even though the Region is LTA)?
PhoneMobileOperatorName >> 000-US
PhoneManufacturerModelName >> RM-1073_1001


----------



## DilanChd (Aug 6, 2015)

@HypnoticSilence

For 059X153 RM-1073 VAR LTA 7R CV:

PhoneMobileOperatorName = *000-22*
PhoneManufacturerModelName = *RM-1073_1011*

For 059X227 RM-1073 VAR LTA AR CV SKD:

PhoneMobileOperatorName = *000-AR*
PhoneManufacturerModelName = *RM-1073_1019*


----------



## zoran123 (Aug 6, 2015)

zorzgeo said:


> I wouldn't recommend you unbranding (it's not so easy) if youa re begginer and never do it phone flashing...

Click to collapse



Hello, 
I used instructions from this thread http://forum.xda-developers.com/windows-phone-8/general/tutorial-how-to-easily-flash-lumia-t3079674 
and now my phone is unbranded.
Just one question will my phone stay unbranded if i want to reinstall windows or update it?
Thanks


----------



## DilanChd (Aug 6, 2015)

zoran123 said:


> Hello,
> I used instructions from this thread http://forum.xda-developers.com/windows-phone-8/general/tutorial-how-to-easily-flash-lumia-t3079674
> and now my phone is unbranded.
> Just one question will my phone stay unbranded if i want to reinstall windows or update it?
> Thanks

Click to collapse



Yes.


----------



## zoran123 (Aug 6, 2015)

zorzgeo said:


> I wouldn't recommend you unbranding (it's not so easy) if youa re begginer and never do it phone flashing...

Click to collapse





Khaagan said:


> Yes.

Click to collapse



Thanks for fast answer, 
That is great if is it true!


----------



## zorzgeo (Aug 6, 2015)

zoran123 said:


> Hello,
> I used instructions from this thread http://forum.xda-developers.com/windows-phone-8/general/tutorial-how-to-easily-flash-lumia-t3079674
> and now my phone is unbranded.
> Just one question will my phone stay unbranded if i want to reinstall windows or update it?
> Thanks

Click to collapse



Yes of course. It will stay unbranded and with all regular updates.

---------- Post added at 20:59 ---------- Previous post was at 20:57 ----------




zoran123 said:


> Hello,
> I used instructions from this thread http://forum.xda-developers.com/windows-phone-8/general/tutorial-how-to-easily-flash-lumia-t3079674
> and now my phone is unbranded.
> Just one question will my phone stay unbranded if i want to reinstall windows or update it?
> Thanks

Click to collapse



Da.
Ostaće nebrendiran sa svim legalnim padejtovima koje nudi M$...


----------



## omarec87 (Aug 6, 2015)

*still trying*

I have done everything that said on the tutorial,but I'm stuck at the phone update the phone won't update error (80188306). Don't know what else to do.


----------



## DilanChd (Aug 6, 2015)

omarec87 said:


> I have done everything that said on the tutorial,but I'm stuck at the phone update the phone won't update error (80188306). Don't know what else to do.

Click to collapse



Where is the part that you block in the tutorial?


----------



## omarec87 (Aug 6, 2015)

*Stuck on error*



Khaagan said:


> Where is the part that you block in the tutorial?

Click to collapse



I can't quote the tutorial page but is the unbranding guide, I'm on the step 3 of the edit registry, I modiffied the  PhoneMobileOperatorName = *000-22* and- PhoneManufacturerModelName = *RM-938_lta_lta_905*, I try to update the system but the update is downloaded but It won't install giving me the 80188306 error.

thanks for all the help


----------



## DilanChd (Aug 7, 2015)

omarec87 said:


> I can't quote the tutorial page but is the unbranding guide, I'm on the step 3 of the edit registry, I modiffied the  PhoneMobileOperatorName = *000-22* and- PhoneManufacturerModelName = *RM-938_lta_lta_905*, I try to update the system but the update is downloaded but It won't install giving me the 80188306 error.
> 
> thanks for all the help

Click to collapse



Ask help directly on the thread on WindowsCentral.


----------



## Sn0wHookr (Aug 7, 2015)

I am trying to flash a AT&T branded Lumia 640 RM-1073 to an unbranded ROM. 
I have changed the registry on the phone to the following:
PhoneMobileOperatorName = 000-22
PhoneManufacturerModelName = RM-1073_1011

When I try flash the 059X153 ffu I get the following error
Please correct the following error and try again:
Failed to flash with device error { 0x16, 0x0, 0x0, 0x2, 0xa, 0x4 } : Image targeting check failed. Device: Nokia.MSM8926.P6204_ATT.1.1, Image: Nokia.MSM8926.P6204.

Any advice on what I am doing wrong and how I can flash this phone?


----------



## DilanChd (Aug 7, 2015)

Sn0wHookr said:


> I am trying to flash a AT&T branded Lumia 640 RM-1073 to an unbranded ROM.
> I have changed the registry on the phone to the following:
> PhoneMobileOperatorName = 000-22
> PhoneManufacturerModelName = RM-1073_1011

Click to collapse



Hi,

Once registry mods do, and before flash the new ROM, you must check and install updates, as explained in this tutorial.


----------



## HypnoticSilence (Aug 7, 2015)

Khaagan said:


> Hi,
> 
> Once registry mods do, and before flash the new ROM, you must check and install updates, as explained in this tutorial.

Click to collapse



What do you do if you check for updates and none are found? I followed the instructions to the letter but after the registry edits still found no updates. I assume if no updates are found, continue as normal?


----------



## Sn0wHookr (Aug 7, 2015)

Khaagan said:


> Hi,
> 
> Once registry mods do, and before flash the new ROM, you must check and install updates, as explained in this tutorial.

Click to collapse





HypnoticSilence said:


> What do you do if you check for updates and none are found? I followed the instructions to the letter but after the registry edits still found no updates. I assume if no updates are found, continue as normal?

Click to collapse



I am having the same problem. Followed the instructions and when I check for update there are none (phone is up to date).


----------



## HypnoticSilence (Aug 8, 2015)

Sn0wHookr said:


> I am having the same problem. Followed the instructions and when I check for update there are none (phone is up to date).

Click to collapse


@Sn0wHookr
If you're still having issues, in the Preview for Developers app, there is a menu/settings area where it lists "Useful / Fun"
In the useful section, there something to enable developer builds.
I started the debranding process from scratch, checked that.
When I looked for updates, it looked like it was hanging, but I checked on it 30 minutes later  and it downloaded an update.
After downloading, I did an immediate install afterwards.

Going to see if that lets me flash to another ROM.
I am working with a T-Mobile ROM first, but the steps (other than the registry edits and the Product Code) appear to be the same.
Hopefully that help you, and good luck.

EDIT: Didn't work. Gonna try again.


----------



## Sn0wHookr (Aug 8, 2015)

HypnoticSilence said:


> @Sn0wHookr
> If you're still having issues, in the Preview for Developers app, there is a menu/settings area where it lists "Useful / Fun"
> In the useful section, there something to enable developer builds.
> I started the debranding process from scratch, checked that.
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks for the idea. Let me know if you have any luck.

Update: Tried updating to the preview for developers as well as the windows 10 preview. No luck. The phone is still AT&T branded.


----------



## DilanChd (Aug 8, 2015)

@Sn0wHookr and @HypnoticSilence

It's not me that has posted this tutorial to unbrand AT&T Lumia devices. Also, I couldn't again try it, so I don't know how it works entirely.
You should ask for help on the right thread that is here.


----------



## rocky459 (Aug 9, 2015)

*Bricked *

Tutorial is good but didn't worked for me though.

Seems issue with corrupted FFU file though was not expecting Brick if any failure appears.

Current Status: Downloading firmware from Navifirm again 

Thanks..


----------



## DilanChd (Aug 9, 2015)

rocky459 said:


> Tutorial is good but didn't worked for me though.
> 
> Seems issue with corrupted FFU file though was not expecting Brick if any failure appears.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi,

WPID has displayed an error message?
Your second attempt has worked?


----------



## rocky459 (Aug 9, 2015)

Khaagan said:


> Hi,
> 
> WPID has displayed an error message?
> Your second attempt has worked?

Click to collapse



Hi Khaagan,

Yeah Seems so , it was showing sad smiley earlier  and I downloaded the latest firmware again.

Flashed with WPID and now its up again. Currently at "Apps" installing phase.

The Error came up at "23%" earlier with this  Error Code { 0xc,0x0,0x0,0x2,0x0,0x0} string.

Thanks


----------



## DilanChd (Aug 9, 2015)

rocky459 said:


> Hi Khaagan,
> 
> Yeah Seems so , it was showing sad smiley earlier  and I downloaded the latest firmware again.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



This event code (0xc) indicates that the ROM that you have tried to flash is corrupted.
Some people had the same error, so I have them upload the ROM for each and this has worked.
What is the ROM that you have tried to flash?


----------



## rocky459 (Aug 10, 2015)

Khaagan said:


> This event code (0xc) indicates that the ROM that you have tried to flash is corrupted.
> Some people had the same error, so I have them upload the ROM for each and this has worked.
> What is the ROM that you have tried to flash?

Click to collapse



I had last month downloaded ROM(WP8.1) for Lumia 630 from Navifirm and I was trying to flash that only. But since it gave me an error I re checked its integrity if something is missing via Navifirm again. But since there was a new ROM with some minor build change it downloaded the new FFU rather than checking the one I had.

I was flashing Lumia 630 with WP8.1 Build though it was operating on WP10 10149 Build before that .

All this was done to upgrade the device to WP10 10166 Build as due to a bug it was not possible to upgrade directly from 10149 Build


----------



## jazzrome (Aug 12, 2015)

*How do i get a rom to flash*

I am new to flashing roms (never don it before) but I have 2 Lumia's I need to flash so they can be unlocked.  I have rd you post and it seem strait forward but I can not find our where to get the factory Naked roms. Please help with this information of you can thanks.


----------



## DilanChd (Aug 12, 2015)

jazzrome said:


> I am new to flashing roms (never don it before) but I have 2 Lumia's I need to flash so they can be unlocked.  I have rd you post and it seem strait forward but I can not find our where to get the factory Naked roms. Please help with this information of you can thanks.

Click to collapse



Hi,

What is your two Lumia devices? What is the product type of each Lumia devices?
In which country do you live?


----------



## jazzrome (Aug 12, 2015)

Khaagan said:


> Hi,
> 
> What is your two Lumia devices? What is the product type of each Lumia devices?
> In which country do you live?

Click to collapse



I live in the USA. They are t-mobile branded devices which they refuse to unlock. I have a Lumia 635 and a Lumia 925
Thanks for any help you can offer


----------



## DilanChd (Aug 12, 2015)

jazzrome said:


> I live in the USA. They are t-mobile branded devices which they refuse to unlock. I have a Lumia 635 and a Lumia 925
> Thanks for any help you can offer

Click to collapse



To begin, flash don't simunlock your Lumia devices.


For Lumia 925: there is no unbranded ROM for USA.
For Lumia 635: you can flash *059W4X2* RM-975 VAR NAM 4R CV. But before you must use and follow this tutorial. And you need this informations:
- PhoneMobileOperatorName = *000-US*
- PhoneManufacturerModelName = *RM-975_1043*


----------



## jazzrome (Aug 12, 2015)

Khaagan said:


> To begin, flash don't simunlock your Lumia devices.
> 
> 
> For Lumia 925: there is no unbranded ROM for USA.
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks for the quick reply after reading the tutorial you sent me via link from what I read my understanding is the process will not unlock the phone just de-brand it or am I missing something here.  Will I be able to use it on another carrier after this process. Thanks


----------



## DilanChd (Aug 12, 2015)

jazzrome said:


> Thanks for the quick reply after reading the tutorial you sent me via link from what I read my understanding is the process will not unlock the phone just de-brand it or am I missing something here.  Will I be able to use it on another carrier after this process. Thanks

Click to collapse



That's what I told you.
Even if you unbrand your device, this thing doesn't simunlock it.


----------



## tonbonz (Aug 13, 2015)

@Khaagan Sir, may I suggest adding DOES NOT SIM UNLOCK in big bold letters to the title of your thread. May avoid repeating yourself if anybody bothers reading it in the first place  Thanks for the time you devote to this thread by the way. :highfive:


----------



## jazzrome (Aug 13, 2015)

Khaagan said:


> That's what I told you.
> Even if you unbrand your device, this thing doesn't simunlock it.

Click to collapse



Thanks for the clarification but my original question was I wanted to unlock the device to use on another carrier. I agree with tonbonz please put this in the header of your post that it will not unlock the device to use on another carrier as this may save you some time on your replies to people like me. But again thanks for all you work on the post I really appreciate all the useful information you have provided. If I can get the device unlock I will un-brand per your tutorial  it to remove all the bloatware  added by T-Mobile. Again Thanks for all you do.


----------



## DilanChd (Aug 13, 2015)

Hi @tonbonz and @jazzrome,

I had planned to say this (besides other things). It would have been written in the "Frequently asked questions" of the tutorial. However, I haven't had time to modify this tutorial here, in English, for make coincide with the one I have written in French (being my mother tongue, I used it of that one to translated into English). In French is almost finished, but I have not had time (and I still do not have the time) to complete one here in English.

However, as it does not take much time, I can say that the flash doesn't simunlock Lumia devices, this in the Frequently asked questions (post #6).

Thank you both for your suggestions.
Best regards,


----------



## dlvndr (Aug 17, 2015)

*Bricker Lumia 735*

I have a Lumia 735 RM 1038 which is a prototype. I updated it to WP10 and now its bricked. I am tryting to flash it with WPID but it always give me this error
"Sorry! Your device could not be flashed with the image you selected.

Please correct the following error and try again:
Failed to flash with device error { 0x18, 0x0, 0x0, 0x2, 0xa, 0x5 } : Status: 0x8000001a"

I live in romania. Can you tell me which product code i need to flash it. I tried these so far but no luck 059W5W4: RM-1038 VAR IMEA 9L CV,  059W437: RM-1038 GLOBAL SWAP, 059W556: RM-1038 VAR EURO GB CV.


----------



## DilanChd (Aug 17, 2015)

dlvndr said:


> I have a Lumia 735 RM 1038 which is a prototype. I updated it to WP10 and now its bricked. I am tryting to flash it with WPID but it always give me this error
> "Sorry! Your device could not be flashed with the image you selected.
> 
> Please correct the following error and try again:
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi,

The original product code of your Lumia device is 059W436?
If that is the case, it can't be flashed with any other ROM. This implies, if that is the case, you can flash only 059W436.


----------



## dlvndr (Aug 18, 2015)

*Bricked Lumia 735 RM 1038*



Khaagan said:


> Hi,
> 
> The original product code of your Lumia device is 059W436?
> If that is the case, it can't be flashed with any other ROM. This implies, if that is the case, you can flash only 059W436.

Click to collapse


 @Khaagan First of all thanks for the quick reply. 
I tried 059W436 but its giving me the same error. the process is not even starting and gives the error at 0%. 
Is this because its a prototype device?


----------



## DilanChd (Aug 18, 2015)

dlvndr said:


> @Khaagan First of all thanks for the quick reply.
> I tried 059W436 but its giving me the same error. the process is not even starting and gives the error at 0%.
> Is this because its a prototype device?

Click to collapse



Yes, certainly.
For me, I see no solution.


----------



## De la Vega (Aug 22, 2015)

*Nokia lumia 1020*

Hello mate. 

I have a Nokia Lumia 1020 (AT&T), running on 8.0 Black and I have a problem with updating to 8.1 Denim. It comes to my device that 8.1 Denim is ready for update and when I update from the phone, everything goes normal until the restarting. Pops up the logo for AT&T, comes the NOKIA sing on the screen, goes till some point and restarting over and over. Is there any solutions for update this device to 8.1 with flashing, re-branding etc. because I have a few problems with sync the mails, some bugs, freezing sometimes etc.?  

Thanks mate


----------



## DilanChd (Aug 22, 2015)

De la Vega said:


> Hello mate.
> 
> I have a Nokia Lumia 1020 (AT&T), running on 8.0 Black and I have a problem with updating to 8.1 Denim. It comes to my device that 8.1 Denim is ready for update and when I update from the phone, everything goes normal until the restarting. Pops up the logo for AT&T, comes the NOKIA sing on the screen, goes till some point and restarting over and over. Is there any solutions for update this device to 8.1 with flashing, re-branding etc. because I have a few problems with sync the mails, some bugs, freezing sometimes etc.?
> 
> Thanks mate

Click to collapse



Hi,

Yes, you can try to flash this ROM: *059S9T1* RM-877 VAR NAM US ATT SL BLACK.
The latest OS and FW version of this ROM available on the Care servers is, respectively, 8.10.14234.375 (WP8.1 GDR1) and 3051.50009.1451.1003 (Lumia Denim).


----------



## G.user (Aug 22, 2015)

*Restore native applications?*

Hello. I have a question (Lumia 1020).

After performing this procedure native applications will be present?

Examples: Nokia Pro Cam, Smart Cam, Here Maps, etc.

Will the .FFU file restore only the WindowsPhone 8.0 or also the WP and the applications mentioned above?


----------



## DilanChd (Aug 23, 2015)

G.user said:


> Hello. I have a question (Lumia 1020).
> 
> After performing this procedure native applications will be present?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi,

Nokia Pro Cam and Smart Cam have, long since, merged to become Lumia Camera. For the other applications such as Here Maps, you can download them from the Windows Phone Store.


----------



## De la Vega (Aug 23, 2015)

Khaagan said:


> Hi,
> 
> Yes, you can try to flash this ROM: *059S9T1* RM-877 VAR NAM US ATT SL BLACK.
> The latest OS and FW version of this ROM available on the Care servers is, respectively, 8.10.14234.375 (WP8.1 GDR1) and 3051.50009.1451.1003 (Lumia Denim).

Click to collapse



 Thanks for the fast reply mate. I tried with the ROM what you give it to me ( 059S9T1 RM-877 VAR NAM US ATT SL BLACK) and still the same issue, after the installation, starts the AT&T logo first, after comes NOKIA sign for a 5-10 sec max and restarting non-stop. Do you have maybe other solution? If I know it that I'll have this problem with AT&T-s Nokia 1020, i'd never gna buy it!

Anyways, thanks a lot mate! I appreciate!


----------



## G.user (Aug 23, 2015)

Khaagan said:


> Hi,
> 
> Nokia Pro Cam and Smart Cam have, long since, merged to become Lumia Camera. For the other applications such as Here Maps, you can download them from the Windows Phone Store.

Click to collapse




Thanks for answering.

But I want to know if the releases install the Windows Phone and native applications such as Nokia Pro Cam, Smart Cam, etc.

When I bought the smartphone it has already come with some applications.

Using a specific release for the variant of my product it will be "original", with these native applications?


----------



## DilanChd (Aug 23, 2015)

@De la Vega

The flash went well?
Have you also tried to make a hardware reset and/or software reset?

-  -  -  -  -  -  -  -  -  -  -  -  -  -  -  -  -  -  -  -  -  -  -  -  -  -  -  -  -  -  -​ @G.user

Yes, in flashing an older version of the ROM.
However, I do not see the interest of this.


----------



## G.user (Aug 23, 2015)

Khaagan said:


> @De la Vega
> 
> The flash went well?
> Have you also tried to make a hardware reset and/or software reset?
> ...

Click to collapse




Thanks for your help.

There are comparisons showing that the Lumia Camera Classic provides better results than the Lumia Camera 5.X.

New versions of applications sometimes fall short.


----------



## DilanChd (Aug 23, 2015)

G.user said:


> Thanks for your help.
> 
> There are comparisons showing that the Lumia Camera Classic provides better results than the Lumia Camera 5.X.
> 
> New versions of applications sometimes fall short.

Click to collapse



Ok. Have you need help to download an older version of the product code of your Lumia device?


----------



## G.user (Aug 23, 2015)

Khaagan said:


> Ok. Have you need help to download an older version of the product code of your Lumia device?

Click to collapse



I found the _nokia_pro_cam.xap_ file at a given site.

But I've been reading on various websites that it is impossible to install older versions even with a developer account.

It would be much better and less risky install Nokia Pro Cam instead of flash procedure.

It would be possible?


----------



## DilanChd (Aug 23, 2015)

G.user said:


> I found the _nokia_pro_cam.xap_ file at a given site.
> 
> But I've been reading on various websites that it is impossible to install older versions even with a developer account.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It's not that Nokia Pro Cam can not be installed by the sideloading softwares, but it's rather the fact that the application requires some CAPs that are unauthorized by this type of sideload.
With an older version of the ROM, Nokia Pro Cam app should be installed by default.
I need to know the product code of your Lumia device. Can you say it to me please?


----------



## De la Vega (Aug 23, 2015)

The flash went well and I tried everything I know.  Can u pls tell me what is hardware and what software resetting? 

After the flashing, the phone started normally like the 8.0.1 Black version (first pops up the AT&T logo, after that pops out the NOKIA logo and it was on screen like a 5-10 second and the phone restarted and cames to the same point over and over, actually can not start the windows). I tried to change the software with Lumia Software Recovery Tool and Windows Phone Recovery Tool and always the same story - the flashing/installing finishing absolutely normal, the phone restarts, pops out AT&T logo, NOKIA logo, after few second restarts and this is what doing over and over until I flash again and return back to Black variant (For flashing or downgrade from 8.1 to 8.0 Im using the Lumia Flash Tools - Driver, NaviFirm+ and WPID). Evan If I try the hard reset after the installing 8.1  (soft reset and after volume up, volume down, power, volume down) the resetting of windows 8.1 goes and finishing well, restarts and the same story non-stop... comes till the point where should appear the Windows logo, but just before that it crashes and restarts the phone over and over until the battery dies. I tried all ROMs from the RM-877 version, all of them passed the flashing, but to all of them the same story -  restarts the phone over and over just the original one (059T019 RM-877 VAR NAM US ATT SL YELLOW) finishing and starts the phone normally, but I have the freezing problem what I mentioned before and even what I receive on the phone that I have the updates for 8.1 Im not doing at only because of the crashing thing. So I have a "working" phone (most of the time) but it frizzed like a 3-4 times per day and after soft reset, Im "relaxed" in the next couple of hours  I spoke with some mobile services, but they are not optimistic at all  Can you PLEASE explain me what to do or give me some step-by-step solutions? THANKS again for the fast replay mate. 

CHEERS


----------



## De la Vega (Aug 23, 2015)

feherneoh said:


> Most probably faulty RAM, but not sure

Click to collapse



Im afraid that is some hardware problem as well. Thanks again for your effort mate. CHEERS


----------



## valien (Aug 26, 2015)

Hi,

What are the product codes for microsoft lumia 635 in Romania ?  Is branded by Orange Romania and I want to flash an unbranded rom.

 I don`t know what unbranded rom to flash.


----------



## DilanChd (Aug 26, 2015)

valien said:


> Hi,
> 
> What are the product codes for microsoft lumia 635 in Romania ?  Is branded by Orange Romania and I want to flash an unbranded rom.
> 
> I don`t know what unbranded rom to flash.

Click to collapse



Hi,

The unbranded Romania product code for the Lumia 635 device is *059W1Q7* RM-974 VAR EURO 7F CV.


----------



## valien (Aug 26, 2015)

Khaagan said:


> Hi,
> 
> The unbranded Romania product code for the Lumia 635 device is *059W1Q7* RM-974 VAR EURO 7F CV.

Click to collapse



Thanks mate


----------



## DilanChd (Aug 26, 2015)

valien said:


> Thanks mate

Click to collapse



You're welcome


----------



## De la Vega (Aug 26, 2015)

Hello mate.

I just come back from service and comes out that my Nokia Lumia 1020 works FANTASTIC with Lumia Amber! No bugs, no freezing, just works like a charm. But still, I dont have most of the programs and is not possible to install most of them because its still 8.0 windows  OS. In this moment i have this version:

Manufacturer Name:
RM-877_nam_att_205
Mobile Operator:
ATT-US
Configuration ID:
223434
Core Build ID:
3045.0000.1325.10132
Application Version:
3.14.7.4

MACE IN CHINA 

One friend of mine gives me this variant for Lumia Denim but I wanna check with you if this is 100% ROM for my phone : 059T665 PWBASSY RM-875 LIGHT SWAP ENGINE GLOBAL. For me this is not logical because RM is 875 and not 877 (maybe Im gna brick the device), so thats why I need you once again your opinion what should I do, or should I stay with Amber? Thanks again mate


----------



## DilanChd (Aug 26, 2015)

Hi @De la Vega,

I didn't understand what that you want to do/say.
The ROM that is currently flashed in your Lumia device is 059S9T1 RM-877 VAR NAM US ATT SL BLACK (regardless of the color).
Being on an AT&T ROM, you can't flash an non-AT&T ROM, because some protections are enabled in this ROM.


----------



## De la Vega (Aug 26, 2015)

Khaagan said:


> Hi @De la Vega,
> 
> I didn't understand what that you want to do/say.
> The ROM that is currently flashed in your Lumia device is 059S9T1 RM-877 VAR NAM US ATT SL BLACK (regardless of the color).
> Being on an AT&T ROM, you can't flash an non-AT&T ROM, because some protections are enabled in this ROM.

Click to collapse



Sorry about my bad english. My point is that right now on my phone Im running the Lumia Amber OS and works PERFECT, but some of the applications what I want to install, are not available for Amber, only for Denim. My question to you is: should I stay on Amber (because I cant put any other OS better than this one) or you have some other solution for updating to Denim? Or should I wait for Windows 10? 

Thanks for your effort


----------



## DilanChd (Aug 26, 2015)

@De la Vega

Ok. Remove your IMEI of your message such as said feherneoh.
If you have no updates proposed, so you can flash with the Windows Phone Recovery Tool software. It will detect the original product code in the DPP partition on your Lumia device and it will download and install a new ROM version if available (which should be the case).


----------



## De la Vega (Aug 26, 2015)

feherneoh said:


> Remove IMEI ASAP

Click to collapse



Ok, I did. But why? Its still stays on your reply...

---------- Post added at 03:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:13 PM ----------




Khaagan said:


> @De la Vega
> 
> Ok. Remove your IMEI of your message such as said feherneoh.
> If you have no updates proposed, so you can flash with the Windows Phone Recovery Tool software. It will detect the original product code in the DPP partition on your Lumia device and it will download and install a new ROM version if available (which should be the case).

Click to collapse



Thanks mate. I'll try that as well and if comes up some other issue, I'll back to Amber and use it like that.

Thank you for your time and effort mate.


----------



## DilanChd (Aug 26, 2015)

De la Vega said:


> Ok, I did. But why? Its still stays on your reply...

Click to collapse



Because he has quoted your message. For that the IMEI removed from his message, he must edit the message by removing the concerned party or removing the entire quote.



De la Vega said:


> Thanks mate. I'll try that as well and if comes up some other issue, I'll back to Amber and use it like that.
> 
> Thank you for your time and effort mate.

Click to collapse



Ok. Keep us informed.


----------



## DilanChd (Aug 26, 2015)

feherneoh said:


> they should update automatically.

Click to collapse



You are sure? Personally, I have never seen this.
But if that be the case, that is good.


----------



## De la Vega (Aug 26, 2015)

Khaagan said:


> Because he has quoted your message. For that the IMEI removed from his message, he must edit the message by removing the concerned party or removing the entire quote.
> 
> Ok. Keep us informed.

Click to collapse



Nope. Still the restarting issue. The installation went well, the phone restarted after the installation and when the windows logo supposed to pops up, it crashes and restarts the phone over and over. To be honest I don't believe that it's possible to install Denim by some reasons. Do you think that maybe win 10 is the solution in my case?


----------



## DilanChd (Aug 26, 2015)

De la Vega said:


> Nope. Still the restarting issue. The installation went well, the phone restarted after the installation and when the windows logo supposed to pops up, it crashes and restarts the phone over and over. To be honest I don't believe that it's possible to install Denim by some reasons. Do you think that maybe win 10 is the solution in my case?

Click to collapse



But, it's the same problem that you had indicated here? The exactly same thing?


----------



## De la Vega (Aug 26, 2015)

Khaagan said:


> But, it's the same problem that you had indicated here? The exactly same thing?

Click to collapse



Yes. Exactly the same issue. When I update to Windows Black I have the freezing problem and some bugs, with Windows Denim installing pass well, but it cant start, it crashes and restarts non-stop... only Windows Amber works PERFECT! No issues at all.


----------



## DilanChd (Aug 26, 2015)

De la Vega said:


> Yes. Exactly the same issue. When I update to Windows Black I have the freezing problem and some bugs, with Windows Denim installing pass well, but it cant start, it crashes and restarts non-stop... only Windows Amber works PERFECT! No issues at all.

Click to collapse



So let Lumia Amber, personally I not see other way other than this one and other that send it in for repair.


----------



## De la Vega (Aug 26, 2015)

Khaagan said:


> So let Lumia Amber, personally I not see other way other than this one and other that send it in for repair.

Click to collapse



I returned back the Amber and works perfect. Anyways, thanks a lot for your effort mate, I appreciate this. 

CHEERS


----------



## DilanChd (Aug 26, 2015)

De la Vega said:


> I returned back the Amber and works perfect. Anyways, thanks a lot for your effort mate, I appreciate this.
> 
> CHEERS

Click to collapse



You're welcome.


----------



## slayer.1942 (Aug 28, 2015)

Hi

I just want to change my 640 xl ds LTE rom(RM-1096) to a Europe version, but I couldn't find out product codes related to this phone, is there anyone know the product codes of RM-1096 series?

Thx


----------



## DilanChd (Aug 28, 2015)

slayer.1942 said:


> Hi
> 
> I just want to change my 640 xl ds LTE rom(RM-1096) to a Europe version, but I couldn't find out product codes related to this phone, is there anyone know the product codes of RM-1096 series?
> 
> Thx

Click to collapse



Hi,

RM-1096 has currently three ROMs:

059X132 PWBASSY RM-1096 DS LIGHT SWAP ENGINE CU // Engineering ROM, don't flash this ROM
059X1C9 RM-1096 VAR APAC CN CV // Unbranded China ROM
059X183 RM-1096 VAR APAC HK CV // Unbranded Hong Kong ROM

You can't therefore flash of European ROM.


----------



## slayer.1942 (Aug 28, 2015)

Khaagan said:


> Hi,
> 
> RM-1096 has currently three ROMs:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



so even that my phone made in Vietnam, the original rom that installed on it is one of these 3?
I can't read the product code because of some driver pc connectivity issue!!(I haven't founded a way so far) even with restart and holding down volume down.
which rom is better for usage in Sweden? and which one will get the updates faster?
and also I have an issue with Windows market(keep telling me "we're having trouble connecting you to the store ...")
with the same Microsoft account that my 1020 can connect to store.

thank you


----------



## DilanChd (Aug 28, 2015)

slayer.1942 said:


> so even that my phone made in Vietnam, the original rom that installed on it is one of these 3?
> I can't read the product code because of some driver pc connectivity issue!!(I haven't founded a way so far) even with restart and holding down volume down.
> which rom is better for usage in Sweden? and which one will get the updates faster?
> and also I have an issue with Windows market(keep telling me "we're having trouble connecting you to the store ...")
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes, it is one of this three. The original product code of your Lumia device is mentioned in the drawer of the SIM card, or near the battery (cache, underneath the battery, etc).

None of these three ROMs is better for the Sweden.
But since you can't do otherwise, I "recommend" HK CV ROM.


----------



## slayer.1942 (Aug 28, 2015)

Khaagan said:


> Yes, it is one of this three. The original product code of your Lumia device is mentioned in the drawer of the SIM card, or near the battery (cache, underneath the battery, etc).
> 
> None of these three ROMs is better for the Sweden.
> But since you can't do otherwise, I "recommend" HK CV ROM.

Click to collapse



at last, I could connect to "lumia software rec ..." via another PC, and My original rom is "*059X183*",
two questions:
1. I am going to use this phone In Sweden, is it going to have antenna connectivity issue or bad call quality in there?(I mean if I will have, then I made a mistake and I should sell it now before I go!)

2. I have this error message when I want to connect to windows store "we're having trouble connecting you to the store right now ...."
with the same Microsoft account as my lumia 1020 which will connect to store without any problem, and even that I have update my phone to last 8.1(update 2)
If I couldn't resolve this issue what is the product code of windows phone 10 rom?can I update this to windows 10 review?

thanks


----------



## DilanChd (Aug 28, 2015)

slayer.1942 said:


> at last, I could connect to "lumia software rec ..." via another PC, and My original rom is "*059X183*",
> two questions:
> 1. I am going to use this phone In Sweden, is it going to have antenna connectivity issue or bad call quality in there?(I mean if I will have, then I made a mistake and I should sell it now before I go!)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



1. No, it should not be a problem.
2. I don't know where the problem may be. There are no official W10M ROM currently.


----------



## scipion_s (Aug 30, 2015)

Hi, would like to request a little help. I've got  a lumia 640 RM-1072 with 059X1D1 product code, currently it is flashed with a rom for RM-1077 and win10 installed, I want to roll back to win 8 and switch to a proper single sim rom. 
So first wanted to ask if I reflash to one of the roms downloaded by NaviFirm will it roll back to Win8 after the flash?
Second - about the OTA/FOTA updates in different countries, as I understand if you live in France for example and have HK product code then you won't be able to download an update untill it is released in HK? Also if the update is released in HK and not released in France will it be available? If that is the case what is the best country to stick to to get updates faster if I live in Ukraine?

Big thx in advance


----------



## DilanChd (Aug 30, 2015)

Hi @scipion,

You say that your Lumia 640 RM-1072 incorporates an RM-1077 ROM. What is the product code of this ROM?
And 059X1D1 is the original product code of your device?

Next, you want to downgrade to WP8.1. But you want to do this with an RM-1072 ROM or with an RM-1077 ROM?
I advise you to go back on the RM-1072, specifically with *059X1W6 RM-1072 VAR EURO 6A CV* ROM (contains AU CV).

For the FOTA/OTA updates, your first thought is right.
The availability of updates depend of the ROM: whatever the country where you are in, if your device has, for example, HK CV (000-HK) ROM and that an update is available for 000-HK, then you will get it.


----------



## scipion_s (Aug 30, 2015)

Hi, thx for quick reply, I've got a second hand preflashed phone, the sticker near sim slot says 059X1D1, however when I go into settings-system-about it says Lumia 640 LTE Dual Sim that's why I think it's flashed with RM-1077, I wish I knew how to check the complete product code since there is no other info in the About menu

Yep, would like to go back to RM-1072. And yes, was thinking on 6A since it's an official ROM for Russia so I guess all the nearby non-EU countries are the same but wanted to confirm if it gets the updates fast of if there are specific countries in EU that get updates faster.

Oh, and two more question, are there any further language restrictions dependig on rom, say I can't use this or that language in menu or language settings are completely independent from roms? Also when booting up I have a Not for resale text near logo, is it a rom-dependent thing that might go away with another rom or it is hardflashed into the phone and can't be altered?


----------



## DilanChd (Aug 30, 2015)

@scipion_s

Yes, the ROM is by default on RU CV (000-RU). But this ROM is an multivariants ROM that incorporating the KZ CV (000-KZ), RU CV (000-RU), UA CV (000-UA) and BY CV (000-BY) variants.
The ROM is by defaults on the RU CV (000-RU) variant, but the variant which will be configured/active for the user will be in function of the SIM card. For example, if you include an SIM card of an Ukrainian (UA) operator, so the configured/active variant for you will be UA CV (000-UA), no RU CV (000-RU).

Concerning the languages, you can download and install other languages, but the ROM has a (big) influence. But for you, this should not be a problem.
"Not for resale" is indicated after the installation of W10M IP. It has no importance. It is indicated for the demo mode is activated by propablement W10M IP. In downgrading to WP8.1, it will disappear.


----------



## Megan Rutix (Sep 1, 2015)

*About Flash*

I do not know the method of flash, but there are others who do.

However, there needs to be unlocked SIM. I used a guide here for my 520 locked to the French first-ROM No 1 of about two years ago, but its SIM still flashes.


----------



## DilanChd (Sep 1, 2015)

Megan Rutix said:


> I do not know the method of flash, but there are others who do.
> 
> However, there needs to be unlocked SIM. I used a guide here for my 520 locked to the French first-ROM No 1 of about two years ago, but its SIM still flashes.

Click to collapse



Hi,

Sorry, I didn't understand the meaning of your message.
What do you mean exactly?


----------



## kdol (Sep 1, 2015)

Hi Khaagan,
I have Lumia 530 which is unlocked but only file available is for Vodaphone (UK) = RM1017_02074.00000.15234.28005_RETAIL_prod_signed_1014_025F71_VOD-GB
Code is 059W591
I am not with Vodaphone and would like a naked option. Can you help?
Thanks


----------



## DilanChd (Sep 1, 2015)

kdol said:


> Hi Khaagan,
> I have Lumia 530 which is unlocked but only file available is for Vodaphone (UK) = RM1017_02074.00000.15234.28005_RETAIL_prod_signed_1014_025F71_VOD-GB
> Code is 059W591
> I am not with Vodaphone and would like a naked option. Can you help?
> Thanks

Click to collapse



Hi,

If you live in GB, use, download and flash *059W310* RM-1017 VAR EURO GB CV.


----------



## sureshy4u (Sep 2, 2015)

*sir, are you able to recover your device  now after " message send failed" error.?*

sir,
sir, are you able to recover your device  now after " message send failed" error.?



Maromir said:


> Hi,
> First of all thanks for this amazing tutorial. Very clear descriptions!
> 
> I tried to flash my Lumia 925, but get an error.
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## beka909 (Sep 2, 2015)

Hello I have problem with lumia 520 ATT version 
it has blue screen with 
Recovery 
your pc needs repair etc..

when plugged on PC it is not detected by system and can not unbrick or flash 
what can I do ?


----------



## ExAvenger (Sep 4, 2015)

My Lumia 730 RM-1040 059W5T7 current Firmware is 02040.00021.15063.02004
When checked for update it is showing up to date
But Server shows another version for it
i.e. 02040.00021.15235.53005
Which is newer than the one running.
What may be the reason for phone showing up to date on old version compared to available on server?
What will be difference between these 2 versions ?
Should i update to newer version using some pc tool ? As device shows up to date on old built.
Or there is some risk in newer firmware as it is not yet available on Over The Air ? 
So wait for it to available Over the Air ?
Also is there any tool available to unlock FFU file & extract files from it ?


----------



## DilanChd (Sep 4, 2015)

ExAvenger said:


> My Lumia 730 RM-1040 059W5T7 current Firmware is 02040.00021.15063.02004
> When checked for update it is showing up to date
> But Nokia Data Package Manager shows another version for it
> i.e. 02040.00021.15235.53005
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi,

Sometimes, rarely, they are the ROMs that are available before FOTA/OTA updates. Don't try to understand.

You can flash the 059W5T7 in version 02040.00021.15235.53005 if you wish.
However, please, stop talking of Data Package Manager (DPM) and of Nokia Care Suite (NCS) on this thread. I say this to you and to other people. This thread shows how to download the ROMs via NaviFirm+ and how to flash them via Windows Phone Image Designer (WPID). He not longer speaks of DPM and of NCS.


----------



## ExAvenger (Sep 4, 2015)

Khaagan said:


> Hi,
> 
> Sometimes, rarely, they are the ROMs that are available before FOTA/OTA updates. Don't try to understand.

Click to collapse



Without much info no one can understand why it is that.




Khaagan said:


> However, please, stop talking of **** ******* ******* (***) and of ***** **** ***** (***) on this thread. I say this to you and to other people. This thread shows how to download the ROMs via NaviFirm+ and how to flash them via Windows Phone Image Designer (WPID).

Click to collapse



Ok removed refrences to said tools from my reply kindly edit your reply above where you quoted my reply & update it as it is above.



Khaagan said:


> He not longer speaks of DPM and of NCS.

Click to collapse



Who ? 
Earlier OP name is started with A now with K. Is there any change? Thread shifted from one member to other? Or just a name change?

BTW the tools which are not supposed to talk are also good.


----------



## DilanChd (Sep 4, 2015)

ExAvenger said:


> Without much info no one can understand why it is that.

Click to collapse



Nobody can know precisely. I can say you that even Microsoft was surprised when this was the case.



ExAvenger said:


> Ok removed refrences to said tools from my reply kindly edit your reply above where you quoted my reply & update it as it is above.

Click to collapse



Thx you.



ExAvenger said:


> Who ?
> Earlier OP name is started with A now with K. Is there any change? Thread shifted from one member to other? Or just a name change?
> 
> BTW the tools which are not supposed to talk are also good.

Click to collapse



Yes, it is my thread.
You want to talk about my username? If this is the case, before, it effectively was anaheiim, then I send an request to an administrator to modify my username for Khaagan.


----------



## beka909 (Sep 5, 2015)

help anyone 

---------- Post added at 05:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:16 PM ----------




beka909 said:


> Hello I have problem with lumia 520 ATT version
> it has blue screen with
> Recovery
> your pc needs repair etc..
> ...

Click to collapse



help please.


----------



## sharpeyedman (Sep 5, 2015)

Is there any way to remove restriction on tethering as seen on android phones?

Sent from my SM-N910T using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## TheXev (Sep 6, 2015)

sharpeyedman said:


> Is there any way to remove restriction on tethering as seen on android phones?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



There were ways to do it on Windows 7 Phones and I'd imagine it is possible on Windows 8 phones as well.  I would think you would need interop unlock to achieve this or a fully custom rom.


Does anyone know the product code for the Lumia 640 on AT&T?  RM-1073 is the model, but I want the AT&T rom just in case my attempt and unbranding it fails.

*Edit 2*
Bah, Sure now that I am awake I found the information:
For Lumia 640 LTE:
AT&T Product Code: 059X0B8
T-Mobile Product Code: 059X0P7



Khaagan said:


> To flash an non-AT&T ROM, follow this tutorial.
> You can flash:
> - 059X153 RM-1073 VAR LTA 7R CV
> - or 059X227 RM-1073 VAR LTA AR CV SKD
> ...

Click to collapse



Looks like I can unbrand it!  I just needed to find the right conversation chain buried in this thread!


----------



## ifraz (Sep 9, 2015)

i am having Lumia 640 XL Dual LTE
will this work for my device, saw the same tutorial in this link [http://www.onetechstop.net/2015/08/...ws-10-mobile-roms-on-a-windows-phone-device/] made bit simple, if i want to flash the latest Windows 10 OS,  which files show i download.

sorry to ask you after all  you have explained so much, coz its so much in there.


----------



## ifraz (Sep 9, 2015)

isn't there a simple way to find the product code for my Microsoft Lumia 640 XL LTE Dual - RM 1096

what are the files i should download out of whats show in the attachement


----------



## DilanChd (Sep 9, 2015)

ifraz said:


> isn't there a simple way to find the product code for my Microsoft Lumia 640 XL LTE Dual - RM 1096
> 
> what are the files i should download out of whats show in the attachement

Click to collapse



Hi,

My tutorial explains this.
Post #3 (ROM's download), #3 of "Utilization of the NaviFirm+ software" part.


----------



## ifraz (Sep 10, 2015)

*Nokia Lumia 625 RM 941 (White Color)*

Hi Khaagan,
Seeking your help to flash Nokia Lumia 625 RM 941 (White Color) with Windows 10.
Please help to Flash with using .FFU file.
when using NaviFirm+ it still give Windows 8.1 file.

Appreciate if you could help me Please...

Thanks you for your help on Flashing My Microsoft Lumia 640 XL LTE Dual with Windows 10 which is working fine for now.

if you could help me with the subject phone also it would be greatfull,.

Attached herewith the Screenshots of  Nokia Lumia 625 RM 941 (White Color) ...


----------



## ifraz (Sep 10, 2015)

feherneoh said:


> As far as I know, W10 ffu files are not available yet

Click to collapse



do you mean .ffu file of Windows 10 not available for Lumia 625 or non of the Lumia phones


----------



## DilanChd (Sep 10, 2015)

ifraz said:


> do you mean .ffu file of Windows 10 not available for Lumia 625 or non of the Lumia phones

Click to collapse



Hi,

There are some times, two or three FFU file Windows Mobile 10 have "leaked" for two or three Lumia devices, but none for the Lumia 625.


----------



## majidhotboy (Sep 10, 2015)

hi
please help
What should I do to fix this error
Sorry! Your device could not be flashed with the image you selected.

Please correct the following error and try again:
Failed to flash with device error { 0xd, 0x0, 0x0, 0x2, 0x0, 0x0 } : Status: 0x80000008.


----------



## DilanChd (Sep 10, 2015)

majidhotboy said:


> hi
> please help
> What should I do to fix this error
> Sorry! Your device could not be flashed with the image you selected.
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi,

The event code mean that while applying the image to disk, a block write operation failed. I don't know how to fix this error.
What's your device? It start normally? It start not normally?


----------



## majidhotboy (Sep 11, 2015)

Khaagan said:


> Hi,
> 
> The event code mean that while applying the image to disk, a block write operation failed. I don't know how to fix this error.
> What's your device? It start normally? It start not normally?

Click to collapse



Hello
My device is the Nokia Lumia 520
Phone works. But every few minutes will reset itself. And do not open any program. Nothing happens when a hard reset. Windows Phone Recovery Tool is not working.
Thank you for your answer


----------



## DilanChd (Sep 11, 2015)

majidhotboy said:


> Hello
> My device is the Nokia Lumia 520
> Phone works. But every few minutes will reset itself. And do not open any program. Nothing happens when a hard reset. Windows Phone Recovery Tool is not working.
> Thank you for your answer

Click to collapse



Hi,

Try maybe with another ROM.


----------



## majidhotboy (Sep 11, 2015)

Khaagan said:


> Hi,
> 
> Try maybe with another ROM.

Click to collapse



hi,
i try with another rom.
The problem persists


----------



## DilanChd (Sep 11, 2015)

majidhotboy said:


> hi,
> i try with another rom.
> The problem persists

Click to collapse



Ok. I don't know what is the solution for this event code.


----------



## greycounciller (Sep 12, 2015)

*Successfully Flashed L640 (Voda > EE UK)*

Just to say thank you for your detailed guide to enable me to flash this Vodafone UK branded L640 device to the EE UK variant.
Just wondering though, where is the WiFi calling meant to be?


----------



## fire_bol2 (Sep 13, 2015)

djtonka said:


> You got bootloader twisted, you could fix it with ATF only or using our remote bootloader fixing service.

Click to collapse



How to access the remote bootloader fixing service?


----------



## rachmad susanto (Sep 14, 2015)

HELP Me admin, 

The App Windows Phone Image Designer in Flashable Devices not detect my Phone " Microsoft Lumia 640 XL" 

RM-1067
product code 059X0L3


----------



## DilanChd (Sep 14, 2015)

rachmad susanto said:


> HELP Me admin,
> 
> The App Windows Phone Image Designer in Flashable Devices not detect my Phone " Microsoft Lumia 640 XL"
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi,

Did you have installed the required driver?
The USB cable and the USB ports used operate correctly?
The USB cable used is wired it for the data transfer?


----------



## jstnem (Sep 14, 2015)

*Nokia 920.3 Movistar RM820 Product code*

I have a bricked Lumia 920 RM820 and I can't get the product code. The details on the box are "0023N37 Nokia 920.3 Movistar MX Negro". I assumed "0023N37" is the product code but I can't find it listed anywhere online. Can anyone assist me with the signed .ffu? If i could get the .hex file too, that would be great.


----------



## DilanChd (Sep 14, 2015)

jstnem said:


> I have a bricked Lumia 920 RM820 and I can't get the product code. The details on the box are "0023N37 Nokia 920.3 Movistar MX Negro". I assumed "0023N37" is the product code but I can't find it listed anywhere online. Can anyone assist me with the signed .ffu? If i could get the .hex file too, that would be great.

Click to collapse



Hi,

There is no product code in the form 0023N37 registered on the Care servers.
Your device displays the black screen and is detected by your PC as being QHSUSB_DLOAD, is that right?


----------



## rachmad susanto (Sep 15, 2015)

Khaagan said:


> Hi,
> 
> Did you have installed the required driver?
> The USB cable and the USB ports used operate correctly?
> The USB cable used is wired it for the data transfer?

Click to collapse



ouch... look like i am forget update the WinUSB driver in the device manager, 

tanks admin on a clear direction , lumia 640 xl I can finally replace the firmware to the vietnam ,


----------



## phezthie (Sep 15, 2015)

Hi..
Will it be possible, without bricking hopefully, to install 059V9C5 to Lumia 630DS (RM-978) with original code 059V976? 
Many thanks in advance..


----------



## DilanChd (Sep 15, 2015)

phezthie said:


> Hi..
> Will it be possible, without bricking hopefully, to install 059V9C5 to Lumia 630DS (RM-978) with original code 059V976?
> Many thanks in advance..

Click to collapse



Hi,

As it is the same product type (RM-978), yes, you can.


----------



## phezthie (Sep 15, 2015)

Follow up queries, if i may...
Will it change the other phone details i.e. manufacturer, mobile operator, unit code from RM978_1035 to 978_1049, etc.?

Actually, my ultimate objective is simply to have the proper ROM for the country where I am coz I am not sure if the original ROM is fully operational in our available mobile networks. If the other details will be changed but will not affect the operability of the unit, it will be fine with me.


----------



## DilanChd (Sep 15, 2015)

phezthie said:


> Follow up queries, if i may...
> Will it change the other phone details i.e. manufacturer, mobile operator, unit code from RM978_1035 to 978_1049, etc.?
> 
> Actually, my ultimate objective is simply to have the proper ROM for the country where I am coz I am not sure if the original ROM is fully operational in our available mobile networks. If the other details will be changed but will not affect the operability of the unit, it will be fine with me.

Click to collapse



You will change of ROM, so yes, all these details will also beings changed.
You live in Philippines?


----------



## phezthie (Sep 16, 2015)

Khaagan said:


> You will change of ROM, so yes, all these details will also beings changed.
> You live in Philippines?

Click to collapse



Yes sir, I am... 

Earlier in this thread, i posted my problem regarding the "stucked in airplane mode" issue after the denim upgrade. That problem recurred despite the downgrade so i bought similar unit bcoz i'm more familiar with it. unfortunately, i did not notice that the new unit i got was not a local one but from china, thus, my new problem i guess.

Again, many thanks  sir, regards..


----------



## phezthie (Sep 16, 2015)

Update...
I successfully flashed 059V9C5 using NCS. the first thing i noticed in basic info, the product code did not change, it is still 059V976 and not the ROM I flashed.. I'll check it with other tools and i will make an update..

Edit:
Post No. 5 is the answer. original/hardware product code will not change..


----------



## DilanChd (Sep 16, 2015)

phezthie said:


> Update...
> I successfully flashed 059V9C5 using NCS. the first thing i noticed in basic info, the product code did not change, it is still 059V976 and not the ROM I flashed.. I'll check it with other tools and i will make an update..
> 
> Edit:
> Post No. 5 is the answer. original/hardware product code will not change..

Click to collapse



Yes, it is one of the few things that do not change as I explained in the tutorial.


----------



## 23PageUp23 (Sep 16, 2015)

*RM-1090 - Lumia 535 059W753*

Sorry! Your Device could not be Flashed with the image you selected.

Please correct the following error and try again:
Failed to flash with device error { 0x14, 0x0, 0x0, 0x2, 0x0, 0x0 }

please Help!
i dont know what to do


----------



## DilanChd (Sep 16, 2015)

23PageUp23 said:


> Sorry! Your Device could not be Flashed with the image you selected.
> 
> Please correct the following error and try again:
> Failed to flash with device error { 0x14, 0x0, 0x0, 0x2, 0x0, 0x0 }
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi,

This means that while preparing to apply the image to disk, the block flasher failed to buffer enough bytes in the stream to flash safely. Try with other RM-1090 ROM. If you get the same event code, I don't know how to fix this error.


----------



## mrlee.boston (Sep 16, 2015)

*Unable to install driver on Windows 10 Pro x64*

I've got everything ready to go *except* the driver install and I am running Windows 10 Pro on the pc side.  The disable signature does not work and am wondering if the original 2013 drivers work in Windows 10 Pro x64.  I get an 'Install Failed' message - no details or message #.  Any ides for installing the driver in this situation?


----------



## 23PageUp23 (Sep 17, 2015)

Khaagan said:


> Hi,
> 
> This means that while preparing to apply the image to disk, the block flasher failed to buffer enough bytes in the stream to flash safely. Try with other RM-1090 ROM. If you get the same event code, I don't know how to fix this error.

Click to collapse



what RM-1090 ROM should i use?
i am newbie to this can you suggest?


----------



## winzera (Sep 17, 2015)

*My lumia 620 has no volume buttons*

Hi, i cant´t perform one of the steps of the tutorial because both of my Lumia 620 volume_buttons are broken. Is there an alternative way to perform the boot in Microsoft FFU Download Mode? I accidentally upgraded my windows phone software and my touch screen stopped working, i need to downgrade.


----------



## DilanChd (Sep 17, 2015)

mrlee.boston said:


> I've got everything ready to go *except* the driver install and I am running Windows 10 Pro on the pc side.  The disable signature does not work and am wondering if the original 2013 drivers work in Windows 10 Pro x64.  I get an 'Install Failed' message - no details or message #.  Any ides for installing the driver in this situation?

Click to collapse



Hi,

The driver works correctly on Windows 10.
It must disable the signature of drivers. You say this step is not working. What's happening?

- - - - - - -



23PageUp23 said:


> what RM-1090 ROM should i use?
> i am newbie to this can you suggest?

Click to collapse



Hi,

Anything, as long as the ROM is an RM-1090.
For example *059W7H3* RM-1090 VAR EURO FR CV.

- - - - - - -



winzera said:


> Hi, i cant´t perform one of the steps of the tutorial because both of my Lumia 620 volume_buttons are broken. Is there an alternative way to perform the boot in Microsoft FFU Download Mode? I accidentally upgraded my windows phone software and my touch screen stopped working, i need to downgrade.

Click to collapse



Hi,

No, I don't see how to boot in FFU Download Mode without the volume up button.


----------



## winzera (Sep 18, 2015)

Khaagan said:


> Hi,
> 
> No, I don't see how to boot in FFU Download Mode without the volume up button.

Click to collapse



That program Windows Phone Recovery Tool perform the upgrade automatically. I was trying to use the program in offline mode and set the folder containing the files manually, but it only works with internet connection, and download the last version of firmware automatically. I think my only option is to replace the touch screen with one that works with the upgraded version of WP. Thanks for the answer, great tutorial.


----------



## glogomugol (Sep 21, 2015)

Did everything and at 2% flashing my lumia 1020 (stuck in flight mode) it says:

Sorry! Your device could not be flashed with the image you selected.

Please correct the following error and try again:
Failed to flash with device error { 0xd, 0x0, 0x0, 0x2, 0x0, 0x0 } : Status: 0x80000008

What does it mean? How to solve it?

---------- Post added at 11:27 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:57 AM ----------

In microsoft library it says: "0xD While applying the image to disk, a block write operation failed."

???


----------



## DilanChd (Sep 21, 2015)

Hi @glogomugol,

Try to flash with another ROM of the product type of your Lumia 1020.
If that always doesn't work, eMMC is died.


----------



## jstnem (Sep 21, 2015)

Khaagan said:


> Hi,
> 
> There is no product code in the form 0023N37 registered on the Care servers.
> Your device displays the black screen and is detected by your PC as being QHSUSB_DLOAD, is that right?

Click to collapse



Apologies for delayed response. The phone is detected as QHSUSB_DLOAD. I used  RM820_3051.50009.1424.0001_RETAIL_lta_lta1_262_01_452208_prd_signed.ffu and my RKH is 00E9427DF118D9E27D098D13BECB6C6C89CE59F4ECCF5549C49BC0DB952A6BB4.
The best output i get is:
......
[20:13:01.127] D_MSG : Sending OPEN_MULTI_REQ
[20:13:01.252] D_MSG : Received valid response to OPEN_MULTI_REQ
[20:13:01.252] D_MSG : Checking eMMC read / write test results...
[20:13:01.252] D_ERR : eMMC Read test passed. eMMC Write test FAILED!
[20:13:01.267] D_MSG : ALPHA EMERGENCY FLASH END
[20:13:06.284] D_MSG : Emergency messaging closed successfully
[20:13:06.299] D_MSG : Operation took about 11.00 seconds.
[20:13:06.315] D_ERR : THOR2 1.8.2.18 exited with error code 85036 (0x14C2C).

Could this be a HEX/BIN issue?


----------



## DilanChd (Sep 21, 2015)

Hi @jstnem,

For Thor2.exe, post your message on the right thread, or on his Q&A.


----------



## glogomugol (Sep 21, 2015)

Khaagan said:


> Hi @glogomugol,
> 
> Try to flash with another ROM of the product type of your Lumia 1020.
> If that always doesn't work, eMMC is died.

Click to collapse



I've just tried with three other ROM's but none of them work. It just give me the same error message.
It's possible to replace eMMC on the phone or it's better to get a new phone? What do you suggest?
Thank you for your help!


----------



## jstnem (Sep 21, 2015)

Khaagan said:


> Hi @jstnem,
> 
> For Thor2.exe, post your message on the right thread, or on his Q&A.

Click to collapse



Thanks. I have posted the question here.


----------



## DilanChd (Sep 21, 2015)

glogomugol said:


> I've just tried with three other ROM's but none of them work. It just give me the same error message.
> It's possible to replace eMMC on the phone or it's better to get a new phone? What do you suggest?
> Thank you for your help!

Click to collapse



To replace the eMMC, it must replace the motherboard.
It's what that I advise you to do, by yourself or by an after sale service.


----------



## ahmed_007 (Sep 23, 2015)

*Dead phone*

my device is lumia 520 
problem is giving me this massage "unable to find bootable option press any key to shut down" 
another problem is "unable to enter lumia download mode" the device keep restarting 
plz help


----------



## DilanChd (Sep 23, 2015)

ahmed_007 said:


> my device is lumia 520
> problem is giving me this massage "unable to find bootable option press any key to shut down"
> another problem is "unable to enter lumia download mode" the device keep restarting
> plz help

Click to collapse



Hi,

The only solutions are repair with an JTAG Box, or repair via an sends at an after sales service. Choose the after sales service.


----------



## ahmed_007 (Sep 23, 2015)

Khaagan said:


> Hi,
> 
> The only solutions are repair with an JTAG Box, or repair via an sends at an after sales service. Choose the after sales service.

Click to collapse



thanks for replying, can you refer me to any links and what is "repair via an sends at an after sales service. Choose the after sales service" meaning ?


----------



## DilanChd (Sep 23, 2015)

ahmed_007 said:


> thanks for replying, can you refer me to any links and what is "repair via an sends at an after sales service. Choose the after sales service" meaning ?

Click to collapse



You don't know what are the after sales services?
What is your country?


----------



## glogomugol (Sep 24, 2015)

Khaagan said:


> To replace the eMMC, it must replace the motherboard.
> It's what that I advise you to do, by yourself or by an after sale service.

Click to collapse



I forgot to tell you that my Lumia 1020 starts up normally but it is stuck on flight mode and when tapping tiles nothing happens. It is possible with a dead eMMC or not?
Thank you very much!


----------



## glogomugol (Sep 24, 2015)

feherneoh said:


> Possible. I have a Lumia 520 with corrupted (not dead) flash, stuck in airplane mode, no Lumia Flashmode, no wifi, no bluetooth, invalid IMEI. Just one partition messed up. And even this cannot be repaired. Not even with JTAG.

Click to collapse



How I should test my eMMC and see if it's corrupted or dead?
I get my lumia in DLOAD mode pressing vol up and it shows in device manager as simple usb windows i/o (qualcomm), but when I try to install any kind of ROM it stucks at 2% giving me Failed to flash with device error { 0xd, 0x0, 0x0, 0x2, 0x0, 0x0 } : Status: 0x80000008. Using thor2.exe it gives me error code 84000 (0x14820) while flashing THOR2_ERROR_CONNECTION_NOT_FOUND. 
Anything I should try before replacing the motherboard or throwing it away?


----------



## oneone4 (Sep 25, 2015)

*Lumia 1320 reflashing*

Hi,

I'm having trouble with the connecting the phone part. The application asks me to press and hold volume down and power buttons until I feel a short vibration, but I can't get it to that state. If I turn on the phone and hold down, it shows a big exclamation mark, but fails to connect for the reflash. If I turn on the phone and hold up, then it shows a lighting and a grey gear icon, but my computer doesn't recognize the phone. I've tried using different cords and different ports. Any advice? Thanks!


----------



## DilanChd (Sep 25, 2015)

oneone4 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm having trouble with the connecting the phone part. The application asks me to press and hold volume down and power buttons until I feel a short vibration, but I can't get it to that state. If I turn on the phone and hold down, it shows a big exclamation mark, but fails to connect for the reflash. If I turn on the phone and hold up, then it shows a lighting and a grey gear icon, but my computer doesn't recognize the phone. I've tried using different cords and different ports. Any advice? Thanks!

Click to collapse



Hi,

To boot into FFU Download Mode, you have need of the power and of the volume up buttons, not of the volume down button. Reread the tutorial.

Have you installed the required driver?


----------



## oneone4 (Sep 25, 2015)

Omamendih said:


> Hi,
> 
> To boot into FFU Download Mode, you have need of the power and of the volume up buttons, not of the volume down button. Reread the tutorial.
> 
> Have you installed the required driver?

Click to collapse



Thanks! And yes, I've followed the tutorial and was able to get to the lighting bolt and the gear (FFU screen). And I think I have all the drivers I need - the computer is able to recognize my phone everyday and I transfer files and photos in and out regularly.

If I use the WPID, the computer recognizes the phone. When I click "flash", the first time, it shows "Failed to flash with device error { 0x18, 0x0, 0x0, 0x2, 0xa, 0x5 }." And if I hit "flash" again, it shows 0%, and then "Unable to reconnect to device due to timeout." In the meantime, I can hear the audio from the computer like I'm plugging and replugging a USB device (does this mean the computer thinks I"m pulling the phone in and out?)

The Nokia Care Suite/Product Support Tool for Store is even trickier. I've gotten a few times to the "rebooting" page, and then it goes right back to the "Application has lost connection to the phone". Or I've seen an error "Invalid response from device, incorrect message id". I've also seen "0xFA001106: Signature check of FFU file fails. Reason(s): The FFU file is not correctly signed or not signed for this device." (But I've checked two different FFU packages for my RM-995 - the 059V7H9 and the 059V2Q5)

Thanks for any advice you can give.


----------



## DilanChd (Sep 25, 2015)

@oneone4

Don't flash 059V2Q5 PWBASSY RM-995 LIGHT SWAP ENGINE GLOBAL (it's an engineering ROM).
What is the original product code of your Lumia device?
Your Lumia device working correctly?


----------



## ahmed_007 (Sep 25, 2015)

Omamendih said:


> You don't know what are the after sales services?
> What is your country?

Click to collapse



EGYPT


----------



## oneone4 (Sep 25, 2015)

Omamendih said:


> @oneone4
> 
> Don't flash 059V2Q5 PWBASSY RM-995 LIGHT SWAP ENGINE GLOBAL (it's an engineering ROM).
> What is the original product code of your Lumia device?
> Your Lumia device working correctly?

Click to collapse



059T930LU14. It's a prototype and is working correctly. (In fact, I had reflashed this thing based on your tutorials before.). Now, I'm just trying to get it to a version that will upgrade to Win 8.1.


----------



## soul2eat (Sep 25, 2015)

Thanks

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## DilanChd (Sep 25, 2015)

ahmed_007 said:


> EGYPT

Click to collapse



See the Microsoft Support for your country: http://www.microsoft.com/ar-eg/mobile/support/


----------



## ScottDigiKC (Oct 2, 2015)

I apologize if this question has already been posed, but I cant go through 220 some odd pages. 

My question is, The firmware downloads keep timing out. Not just on the Windows Recovery tool, but the Nokia recovery tool, NaviFirm. after around 60%, it times out. Even in navifirm where you can resume those ffu images, it wont allow. Anyone know what is causing this? Any suggestions on a place I could use an internet download manager with resume capabilities and snatch it from there? I am severely frustrated after the windows 10 preview update bricked my 1320, i just want my phone back. 

I really appreciate it.


----------



## DilanChd (Oct 3, 2015)

ScottDigiKC said:


> I apologize if this question has already been posed, but I cant go through 220 some odd pages.
> 
> My question is, The firmware downloads keep timing out. Not just on the Windows Recovery tool, but the Nokia recovery tool, NaviFirm. after around 60%, it times out. Even in navifirm where you can resume those ffu images, it wont allow. Anyone know what is causing this? Any suggestions on a place I could use an internet download manager with resume capabilities and snatch it from there? I am severely frustrated after the windows 10 preview update bricked my 1320, i just want my phone back.
> 
> I really appreciate it.

Click to collapse



Hi,

I have tested, last night, the download. It is slow compared to habit, but it works correctly. I'll try to download and upload the ROM that you want. What is the product code you have chosen?


----------



## ScottDigiKC (Oct 3, 2015)

Omamendih said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have tested, last night, the download. It is slow compared to habit, but it works correctly. I'll try to download and upload the ROM that you want. What is the product code you have chosen?

Click to collapse



I appreciate that. The product code is 059V7H9 for the Lumia 1320. Ideally, any product code for the RM-995 would be sufficient. I was able to successfully download firmware for the RM-996, but of course it didnt pass the check and failed. 

again, much appreciated.


----------



## DilanChd (Oct 4, 2015)

ScottDigiKC said:


> I appreciate that. The product code is 059V7H9 for the Lumia 1320. Ideally, any product code for the RM-995 would be sufficient. I was able to successfully download firmware for the RM-996, but of course it didnt pass the check and failed.
> 
> again, much appreciated.

Click to collapse



Hi,

Download and unzip 059V7H9_RM995_3058.50000.1424.0001.rar archive.


----------



## demetron (Oct 4, 2015)

*Problem while flashing nokia lumia 525.*

Hi Guys,

I am having 


> *Error: unable to find a bootable option.Press any key to shut down.*

Click to collapse



error in my phone and i went to all this tutorials posted here.

My product code is : 059v4t8 
and i am having below FFU file.
*RM998_3058.50000.1425.0003_RETAIL_im_india_910_03_453354_prd_signed.ffu*

But i am getting error:
*0xFA001106: Signature check of FFU file fails. Reason(s): The FFU file is not correctly signed or not signed for this device.*

Currently i am using *Product support tool for store 5* provided in nokia care suite.
I tried the method explained in this thread also but i am not able to boot my phone in Microsoft FFU Download Mode



> Press and hold the power button to start your Lumia device.
> 
> When your Lumia device starts, it displays the Microsoft or Nokia logo. At this instant, release the power button, then press and hold the volume up button. This step should be done quickly.
> 
> After a few seconds, an image composed of a white lightning and a white gear wheel appear on the screen of your Lumia device. At this instant, release the volume up button.

Click to collapse



In my case it's never coming to an image composed of a white lightning and a white gear wheel appear on the screen of your Lumia device.

Please help if someone can it's third day without my phone


----------



## DilanChd (Oct 4, 2015)

demetron said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am having
> *Error: unable to find a bootable option.Press any key to shut down. *
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi,

This error mean that the bootloader of your Lumia device is dead.
Only an JTAG Box can be repair this problem. But prefer an after sale service.


----------



## Stone M2 (Oct 9, 2015)

*Please help *

My volume up button of lumia 525 is not working :crying::crying::crying::crying::crying::crying::crying::crying::crying::crying:
I'm on denim need to downgrade to 8.0 because non-original lumia screen works perfect and can take screenshot by power and windows button 
Pleaseeee help :crying::crying::crying::crying::crying::crying::crying::crying::crying::crying::crying::crying::crying::crying::crying::crying::crying::crying::crying::crying:


----------



## DilanChd (Oct 9, 2015)

Stone M2 said:


> My volume up button of lumia 525 is not working :crying::crying::crying::crying::crying::crying::crying::crying::crying::crying:
> I'm on denim need to downgrade to 8.0 because non-original lumia screen works perfect and can take screenshot by power and windows button
> Pleaseeee help :crying::crying::crying::crying::crying::crying::crying::crying::crying::crying::crying::crying::crying::crying::crying::crying::crying::crying::crying::crying:

Click to collapse



Hi,

If the volume up button of your Lumia device doesn't work, so use the Nokia Care Suite software.


----------



## winzera (Oct 9, 2015)

Stone M2 said:


> My volume up button of lumia 525 is not working :crying::crying::crying::crying::crying::crying::crying::crying::crying::crying:
> I'm on denim need to downgrade to 8.0 because non-original lumia screen works perfect and can take screenshot by power and windows button
> Pleaseeee help :crying::crying::crying::crying::crying::crying::crying::crying::crying::crying::crying::crying::crying::crying::crying::crying::crying::crying::crying::crying:

Click to collapse



I think you can downgrade using Nokia Care Suite, Product Support Tool for Store, with this software you need to use volume down + power button to start the flashing process. I am the one who should've been crying, both my lumia 620 volume buttons are broken, and i can't downgrade to 8.0...


----------



## DilanChd (Oct 9, 2015)

winzera said:


> I think you can downgrade using Nokia Care Suite, Product Support Tool for Store, with this software you need to use volume down + power button to start the flashing process. I am the one who should've been crying, both my lumia 620 volume buttons are broken, and i can't downgrade to 8.0...

Click to collapse


http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=63214298&postcount=2294


----------



## winzera (Oct 9, 2015)

Omamendih said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=63214298&postcount=2294

Click to collapse



DIdn't get it... What do you mean? If you are referring to the fact that you have already answered his question when i posted, i didn't see it, by the time a saw his question there were no answers yet. Sorry man, i was just trying to help


----------



## DilanChd (Oct 9, 2015)

winzera said:


> DIdn't get it... What do you mean? If you are referring to the fact that you have already answered his question when i posted, i didn't see it, by the time a saw his question there were no answers yet. Sorry man, i was just trying to help

Click to collapse



Yes, I was referring to that. I know that you have not seen it, it's precisely why I posted this message 
Don't apologize, there is nothing grievous.
Thx for helping.


----------



## Opus Dei (Oct 11, 2015)

> Tutorial – Flash an Lumia device

Click to collapse



Can you please tell me how to backup ffu of my 8.1 before I flash to 10...PLS! I cant find anywhere tutorial and Im new in WP.

Thank you


----------



## norgan (Oct 11, 2015)

Opus Dei said:


> Can you please tell me how to backup ffu of my 8.1 before I flash to 10...PLS! I cant find anywhere tutorial and Im new in WP.
> 
> Thank you

Click to collapse



You don't need to,  just use the windows phone recovery tool aka Lumia recovery tool aka Microsoft device recovery 

Sent from my HTC One M9PLUS using Tapatalk


----------



## Opus Dei (Oct 11, 2015)

norgan said:


> You don't need to,  just use the windows phone recovery tool aka Lumia recovery tool aka Microsoft device recovery
> 
> Sent from my HTC One M9PLUS using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Windows Device Recovery Tool....What now?


----------



## norgan (Oct 11, 2015)

That's how you'll go back to 8.1, the backup feature will take care of the rest. 

Sent from my HTC One M9PLUS using Tapatalk


----------



## Opus Dei (Oct 11, 2015)

norgan said:


> That's how you'll go back to 8.1, the backup feature will take care of the rest.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One M9PLUS using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Aha, so I can flash to 10 like in attach...And if I want to roll back to 8.1, I just use WDRT?

Simple like that?


----------



## norgan (Oct 11, 2015)

Well yes but I'd recommend using the windows insider program to get to Windows 10 as that's a safer option 

Sent from my HTC One M9PLUS using Tapatalk


----------



## Opus Dei (Oct 11, 2015)

norgan said:


> Well yes but I'd recommend using the windows insider program to get to Windows 10 as that's a safer option
> 
> Sent from my HTC One M9PLUS using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Can you link me there pls...


----------



## norgan (Oct 11, 2015)

www.google.com

Sent from my HTC One M9PLUS using Tapatalk


----------



## Opus Dei (Oct 11, 2015)

norgan said:


> www.google.com
> 
> Sent from my HTC One M9PLUS using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Should I laugh?

Anyway thank you.


----------



## norgan (Oct 11, 2015)

It's easy to find if you just search for Windows insider program

Sent from my HTC One M9PLUS using Tapatalk


----------



## DilanChd (Oct 11, 2015)

Opus Dei said:


> Should I laugh?
> 
> Anyway thank you.

Click to collapse



It's not hard 
https://insider.windows.com/


----------



## Opus Dei (Oct 11, 2015)

norgan said:


> It's easy to find if you just search for Windows insider program
> 
> Sent from my HTC One M9PLUS using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



OK...I use first option, phone restarted and that's it...Im so sorry but Im very new in WP.

Ok, Im not reading at all...If I understand, they will send me update at one point. this is not instant build on 10....

I just leave everything that i wrote up...Ok, Im now in phone update option and I wait to finish it...

Thanks guys.


----------



## HTC_FUZE (Oct 13, 2015)

Is there any unbranded ROM for NAM? I have Lumia 1520 from British and use in US. Can I flash NAM ROM? if yes, can I flash back to original? thanks


----------



## DilanChd (Oct 13, 2015)

HTC_FUZE said:


> Is there any unbranded ROM for NAM? I have Lumia 1520 from British and use in US. Can I flash NAM ROM? if yes, can I flash back to original? thanks

Click to collapse



Hi,

What is the product type (RM-xxx) of your Lumia 1520?


----------



## HTC_FUZE (Oct 13, 2015)

059v337. 
The product type with "SL"(SIM LOCK) means if I flash that ROM, my phone will be SIM Locked?


----------



## DilanChd (Oct 13, 2015)

HTC_FUZE said:


> 059v337.
> The product type with "SL"(SIM LOCK) means if I flash that ROM, my phone will be SIM Locked?

Click to collapse



059V337/059xxxx corresponds at product code, not at product type.
The product type corresponds at RM-xxx, and for your Lumia 1520 device it is RM-937.

If you ask this question for the SL mention in the product code, is that you have not completely read my tutorial  No, if you flash an ROM with SL mention, your Lumia device will not simlocked. Read the frequently asked questions of my tutorial. 

Well, currently, the ROM that is installed in your Lumia device is 059V337 RM-937 VAR EURO GB CV BLACK. This is the right ROM if you live in GB (which is apparently the case). I advise you not flash your Lumia device, even when you go to the USA. Let the ROM that is currently installed in your Lumia device.


----------



## HTC_FUZE (Oct 13, 2015)

Thank you. Yes, I knew flashing rom will not change the SIM lock status, just wonder why they put SL there.


----------



## DilanChd (Oct 14, 2015)

HTC_FUZE said:


> Thank you. Yes, I knew flashing rom will not change the SIM lock status, just wonder why they put SL there.

Click to collapse



This is an mention for the operators branded ROMs.
It is simply to indicate that a device in the original operator branded ROM will simlocked or not. But this mention doesn't matter.


----------



## xsony.plus (Oct 15, 2015)

hello
can i flash another region image on 640 lte?


----------



## DilanChd (Oct 15, 2015)

xsony.plus said:


> hello
> can i flash another region image on 640 lte?

Click to collapse



Hi,

What is the original product type of your Lumia device?
What is the ROM that you have in head?


----------



## xsony.plus (Oct 15, 2015)

hi Omamendih
im in Middle East but i want to flash Europe firmware on lumia 640 lte(same device id) because of some difference in update roll out and default apps, i did this with many other phones include sony samsung nokia ... and no problem ever but never test with lumia. is this risk free and lumia phone will not get bricked or locked? my question is exactly about flashing different region firmware on lumia.
i have good acknowledge in android flashing and unbricking but never before work with lumia.
best regards.


----------



## DilanChd (Oct 15, 2015)

xsony.plus said:


> hi Omamendih
> im in Middle East but i want to flash Europe firmware on lumia 640 lte(same device id) because of some difference in update roll out and default apps, i did this with many other phones include sony samsung nokia ... and no problem ever but never test with lumia. is this risk free and lumia phone will not get bricked or locked? my question is exactly about flashing different region firmware on lumia.
> i have good acknowledge in android flashing and unbricking but never before work with lumia.
> best regards.

Click to collapse



Hi,

If the ROM that you want to flash is on the same product type (RM-xxx) of your Lumia device, then there is no additional risk.


----------



## Possible (Oct 15, 2015)

Hi all,

So I just bought a nokia lumia 930. However, it is from o2 (UK) and I want to get rid of the o2 logo. So I want to unbranding it. Is this possible with this way in this thread?

I read the instructions but I dont know how i can figure out my product code ?

This is the information:

Device: Nokia Lumia 930
Collour: Black
County: EUROPA / UK
Provider: 02
SIM LOCK:  Unlocked (I live in Netherlands and I am using a dutch SIM CARD)

Is this enough information?


----------



## DilanChd (Oct 16, 2015)

Possible said:


> Hi all,
> 
> So I just bought a nokia lumia 930. However, it is from o2 (UK) and I want to get rid of the o2 logo. So I want to unbranding it. Is this possible with this way in this thread?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi,

If you live in the Netherlands, so flash *059W1G7* RM-1045 VAR EURO NL CV BLACK.


----------



## Possible (Oct 16, 2015)

Omamendih said:


> Hi,
> 
> If you live in the Netherlands, so flash *059W1G7* RM-1045 VAR EURO NL CV BLACK.

Click to collapse




Hi,
So w I flash this rom, it will be unbranded ?


----------



## Possible (Oct 16, 2015)

Oke thx for the quick reply. So it doenst matter if the device comes from the UK ? I can simpy flash a NL / Dutch rom on it ?


----------



## DilanChd (Oct 16, 2015)

Possible said:


> Oke thx for the quick reply. So it doenst matter if the device comes from the UK ? I can simpy flash a NL / Dutch rom on it ?

Click to collapse



Yes.


----------



## xsony.plus (Oct 17, 2015)

hello
i bought lumia 640 lte single sim rm-1074 but it has Taiwan firmware and i want to flash Europe firmware. i couldn't find product codes any were, please some body give me code for Europe .not locked or branded (sim free)
best regards.
mine is 059x268

its not possible to buy navifirmplus account.


----------



## DilanChd (Oct 17, 2015)

xsony.plus said:


> hello
> i bought lumia 640 lte single sim rm-1074 but it has Taiwan firmware and i want to flash Europe firmware. i couldn't find product codes any were, please some body give me code for Europe .not locked or branded (sim free)
> best regards.
> mine is 059x268
> ...

Click to collapse



RM-1074 includes the ROMs for APAC, IMEA and LTA, but not for EURO. So, there is no RM-1074 EURO ROM. If you wish flash an EURO ROM, flash an RM-1072 EURO ROM. However, you will maybe get the FFU signature error. If you get this error, it doesn't unsafe, but it will prevent you to flash an RM-1072 ROM on an RM-1074 physical device.


----------



## dxdy (Oct 17, 2015)

xsony.plus said:


> please some body give me code for Europe .not locked or branded (sim free)

Click to collapse



you cant change SIM lock status with firmware flash... you must buy unlock

059X1N5: RM-1072 VAR EURO 7F CV


----------



## xsony.plus (Oct 17, 2015)

hello
thanks, the only thing im looking for is get riding of Taiwanese firm ware. i hate Taiwanese firmware, so it doesn't mater which region is, just not asian firmware.
simply im just looking for better region with quicker support9 update update roll out), for example current version is few step away from other regions. 
my rm-1074 is not branded or network locked.

---------- Post added at 08:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:07 PM ----------




dxdy said:


> you cant change SIM lock status with firmware flash... you must buy unlock
> 
> 059X1N5: RM-1072 VAR EURO 7F CV

Click to collapse



hello
no, mine is factory unlocked and not branded. im just looking for Europe / USA firmware.


----------



## Kevin3014 (Oct 18, 2015)

Hi. 

I'm thinking of buying a Lumia 640, unfortunately, the LTE bands of the 640 available here are blocked. I was wondering whether flashing an international ROM or such would unlock LTE, as the device supports it. 
Is this possible? 

Thanks!


----------



## DilanChd (Oct 18, 2015)

Kevin3014 said:


> Hi.
> 
> I'm thinking of buying a Lumia 640, unfortunately, the LTE bands of the 640 available here are blocked. I was wondering whether flashing an international ROM or such would unlock LTE, as the device supports it.
> Is this possible?
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi,

What is the product type (hardware variant) of the Lumia 640 that you want to buy?
"Here" refers to which area? Which country?


----------



## Kevin3014 (Oct 18, 2015)

Omamendih said:


> Hi,
> 
> What is the product type (hardware variant) of the Lumia 640 that you want to buy?
> "Here" refers to which area? Which country?

Click to collapse



I'm not completely sure what you meant by product type, this is the 'model ID' which I found on the online retailer's site.  RM - 1077.
I'm from India.


----------



## DilanChd (Oct 18, 2015)

Kevin3014 said:


> I'm not completely sure what you meant by product type, this is the 'model ID' which I found on the online retailer's site.  RM - 1077.
> I'm from India.

Click to collapse



Yes, the product type matches to RM-x.
If your Lumia device is RM-1077, so this hardware variant has no 4G module (only 2G and 3G modules) as you can see from this two screenshots of an PDS.


----------



## Kevin3014 (Oct 18, 2015)

Omamendih said:


> Yes, the product type matches to RM-x.
> If your Lumia device is RM-1077, so this hardware variant has no 4G module (only 2G and 3G modules) as you can see from this two screenshots of an PDS.

Click to collapse



So this is hardware related? 
I was expecting it to be software related, like flashing an international ROM and 4G would get activated or something. Oh well.


----------



## DilanChd (Oct 18, 2015)

Kevin3014 said:


> So this is hardware related?
> I was expecting it to be software related, like flashing an international ROM and 4G would get activated or something. Oh well.

Click to collapse



Yes, it's related at hardware. If an device hasn't an 4G hardware capacity, none software can provide the 4G.


----------



## winzera (Oct 20, 2015)

Is there any tutorial on how to install any firmware using Windows Device Recovery Tool? I mean, a firmware different from the one the program automatic downloads, wich is the latest one.


----------



## DilanChd (Oct 21, 2015)

winzera said:


> Is there any tutorial on how to install any firmware using Windows Device Recovery Tool? I mean, a firmware different from the one the program automatic downloads, wich is the latest one.

Click to collapse



Hi,

If you want do this with WPRT/WDRT software, so http://forum.xda-developers.com/windows-phone-8/general/tutorial-how-to-easily-flash-lumia-t3079674.


----------



## winzera (Oct 21, 2015)

Kaptaiin said:


> Hi,
> 
> If you want do this with WPRT/WDRT software, so http://forum.xda-developers.com/windows-phone-8/general/tutorial-how-to-easily-flash-lumia-t3079674.

Click to collapse



Hi,
It's not exactly this, what i was trying to do is to use WDRT to install any firmware that i have previously downloaded, that is, for example, downgrade from WP 8.1 to WP 8.0 using WDRT. I don't have volume buttons on my lumia 620, so the only way for me to downgrade my phone software is using WDRT. But the problem is that WDRT will only download the most up-to-date version of firmware available for your model, even if you change the product code with the method described in the tutorial you still get the last version. The thing is, i've just accomplished to install any version using WDRT. I asked this question because i couldn't find a tutorial on how to to this, so a i made a video trying to explain how, it's quite long, 16 minutes. Can i post youtube links here?


----------



## ImSorryRumHam (Oct 21, 2015)

*AT&T Lumia 640 LTE*

So i recently picked up an AT&T GoPhone Lumia 640 LTE.  So far I have unlocked it and I am looking to unbrand the device.  As I have scoured this forum, all the advice turns to "Hey! Just flash a CV variant and you will be unbranded."  This is not the case, so I have found out, in the AT&T world.  The phone is RM-1073 (RM-1073_1004) and came preinstalled with Denim.  

First:  I saw a posting that linked to this thread http://forums.windowscentral.com/nokia-lumia-635/359506-%5Bguide%5D-de-branding-t-nokia-lumia-635-%2A%2A820%2A%2A.html and I followed all the steps, changing PhoneManufacturerModel name to RM-1073_1011 and PhoneMobileOperatorName to 000-22 and then checking for updates, and no updates were found.  I even enabled Developer Preview to update to Windows 10, which it does, but the phone is still branded and even kept the registry edits I made to update to the unbranded rom.  Nothing.

Second:  I dug around in more forums and eventually ended up on this thread http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2515453 where people have had success with flashing the RM-1073.  I downloaded NaviFirm+ and downloaded the FFU for RM-1073 VAR LTA 7R CV (unbranded) Product Code - 059X153 and attempted to flash the device with WPID, no luck.  WPID says the image check has failed and refuses to flash.  My hypothesis is that AT&T has an added additional characters to the Product ID.  WPID's error says that the 059X153 is for Nokia.MSM8926.P6204 but my device is actually Nokia.MSM8926.P6204_ATT.1.1.  So the additional "_ATT.1.1" is the only thing preventing this flash.

Third:  I stumbled upon this thread http://forum.xda-developers.com/windows-phone-8/general/successfully-brand-att-lumia-1020-t3218759 about someone finding a file to hex edit the _ATT string off his Product ID and it tricked the system into allowing a flash to a standard rom.  I went through all the steps as a last ditch effort to get this unbranded and, again, no luck.  The file and path didn't exist and i scoured through C:\ of my phone and found nothing of use or help.  Dug all throughout the registry and saw no keys for Product ID.

Fourth:  After all these failures of trying to unbrand this thing I'm to the point of "The Product ID is in the bootloader, I cannot flash the bootloader because it is signed, I assume i cannot edit the unbranded FFU to add the _ATT.1.1 to the Product ID to look for because it is signed.  I am now here http://forum.gsmhosting.com/vbb/f609/atf-lumia-640-xl-ds-winphone-8-1-full-flashing-emmc-tp-first-world-1944254/ and reading that since the hardware of the RM-1073 and the AT&T RM-1073 is identical except for the _ATT.1.1 in the ProductID I can simply flash an entire emmc dump of a bootloader of a non AT&T RM-1073 and flash over the AT&T bootloader with said dump via a JTAG and the ATF.  Both bootloaders will be signed and the phone should boot like nothing is different aside from making it the standard RM-1073.  Anyone have any luck doing this?

Has anyone actually managed to flash an AT&T Lumia 640 LTE (RM-1073) with any other rom aside from one signed with the _ATT.1.1 in the ProductID?  Any assistance would be appreciated.


----------



## DilanChd (Oct 21, 2015)

winzera said:


> Hi,
> It's not exactly this, what i was trying to do is to use WDRT to install any firmware that i have previously downloaded, that is, for example, downgrade from WP 8.1 to WP 8.0 using WDRT. I don't have volume buttons on my lumia 620, so the only way for me to downgrade my phone software is using WDRT. But the problem is that WDRT will only download the most up-to-date version of firmware available for your model, even if you change the product code with the method described in the tutorial you still get the last version. The thing is, i've just accomplished to install any version using WDRT. I asked this question because i couldn't find a tutorial on how to to this, so a i made a video trying to explain how, it's quite long, 16 minutes. Can i post youtube links here?

Click to collapse



Hi,

Yes, if you wish post the YouTube Weblink of your video, you can.


----------



## winzera (Oct 22, 2015)

Here is how to use Windows Device Recovery Tool to install any firmware you want on your device: 

I try to ilustrate the process in this video:  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gnLQ_u4kF7E 

0) Download the firmware you want to install (.ffu file)

1) Download (all the files) or let WDRT downloads the last firmware version for your model (that's what it does). When the download is completed, close the program before the installation starts. You don't have to have the last firmware version installed on your phone, but you have to have it on the WDRT folder.

2) Go to the location where WDRT stores the files: c:/programdata/microsoft/packages/products/

3) Duplicate the folder "RM-xxx" (your model) containing the files WDRT downloaded. You'll have two folders with the same content, like "RM-xxx" and "ARM-xxx", for example.

4) Go back to the place where the .ffu file you want to install is and copy it.

5) Enter the "ARM-xxx" folder and paste the .ffu file.

5) Now you have two .ffu files in "ARM-xxx" folder. Copy the name of the original .ffu file that was already there before you paste the other .ffu file and delete it (the original one).

6) Rename the .ffu file you've just pasted with the name you just copied.

5) Open WDRT, select your phone, and click install/reinstall. After the program checks the compatibility of the files, the message "switching the phone to flashing mode" will apear, as soon as it happens, go back to the "Products" folder and rename the folder "RM-xxx" to something else, like "RM-xxxA, and rename the folder "ARM-xxx" to "RM-xxx". This has to be done quickly, before the installation starts.

With this method i finally got my lumia 620 working again, after the touch screen stopped working due to an accidentally upgrade. I couldn't use any other method because both my lumia volume buttons are broken, so the flashing process needed to be automatic.


----------



## ImSorryRumHam (Oct 22, 2015)

winzera said:


> Here is how to use Windows Device Recovery Tool to install any firmware you want on your device:
> 
> I try to ilustrate the process in this video:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'll give this a shot tonight.  I have my doubts.  AT&T locks their stuff up tight.  I'll report back after work.  I managed to find the T-Mobile version of the RM-1073 on clearance at Walmart for $69.  It flashes with zero complaints.  If i can overwrite the crappy AT&T edit from the loader I can sell it fairly easily.


----------



## DilanChd (Oct 22, 2015)

Hi @winzera,

Thank you for posting here.
Post also your tutorial on an thread at you. Because only on my thread, it will be drowned by the other messages very quickly.


----------



## cronojay (Oct 22, 2015)

so far with att 640 no dice and give a failure on software install


----------



## ImSorryRumHam (Oct 22, 2015)

cronojay said:


> so far with att 640 no dice and give a failure on software install

Click to collapse



Thanks for saving me the time then.  What i have noticed between the T-Mobile version, flashes other ffu files just fine, and the AT&T version is the minute "_ATT" string.  If only there were a way to blow it off of there.   The T-Mobile one is recognized as "Nokia.MSM8926.P6204.1.1" and the AT&T one is "Nokia.MSM8926.P6204_ATT.1.1"  So if there is a way to just remove that little bit from the flash check everything would be gravy.  Sadly, don't think it is going to happen.  I may get adventurous and see if i can't jtag and dump the emmc of this TMobile one and directly flash it over the AT&T one and see if it overwrites the bootloader.  I may not venture that deep because someone at work is mildly interested in the AT&T one since it is unlocked.  

Wish T-Mobile unlocked their phones so liberally, ugh.  $49 for a sim unlock from a 3rd party is steep.


----------



## cronojay (Oct 22, 2015)

ImSorryRumHam said:


> Thanks for saving me the time then.  What i have noticed between the T-Mobile version, flashes other ffu files just fine, and the AT&T version is the minute "_ATT" string.  If only there were a way to blow it off of there.   The T-Mobile one is recognized as "Nokia.MSM8926.P6204.1.1" and the AT&T one is "Nokia.MSM8926.P6204_ATT.1.1"  So if there is a way to just remove that little bit from the flash check everything would be gravy.  Sadly, don't think it is going to happen.  I may get adventurous and see if i can't jtag and dump the emmc of this TMobile one and directly flash it over the AT&T one and see if it overwrites the bootloader.  I may not venture that deep because someone at work is mildly interested in the AT&T one since it is unlocked.
> 
> Wish T-Mobile unlocked their phones so liberally, ugh.  $49 for a sim unlock from a 3rd party is steep.

Click to collapse



Did you use windows phone recovery tool?

Another thing i noticed is that the file size is different by 110k. so it might give me an error back


----------



## ImSorryRumHam (Oct 22, 2015)

cronojay said:


> Did you use windows phone recovery tool?
> 
> Another thing i noticed is that the file size is different by 110k. so it might give me an error back

Click to collapse



Im at work so I haven't even tried yet.  I have been trying to flash with Windows Phone Image Designer from the LumiaFlashTools that have been posted.  Like i said, i will give the recovery tool a shot, but i still think there is a flash id mismatch and won't be fixed unless you can edit the bootloader to remove it aside from taking a soldering iron to it.


----------



## cronojay (Oct 22, 2015)

ImSorryRumHam said:


> Im at work so I haven't even tried yet.  I have been trying to flash with Windows Phone Image Designer from the LumiaFlashTools that have been posted.  Like i said, i will give the recovery tool a shot, but i still think there is a flash id mismatch and won't be fixed unless you can edit the bootloader to remove it aside from taking a soldering iron to it.

Click to collapse



Exactly, nice effort though..I wish ATT wouldnt lock phones like this..only the 640 and maybe another that is locked this tight.


----------



## ImSorryRumHam (Oct 22, 2015)

cronojay said:


> Exactly, nice effort though..I wish ATT wouldnt lock phones like this..only the 640 and maybe another that is locked this tight.

Click to collapse



I understand why they do it, its just a pain in the ass to switch.  If you are working a deal with Microsoft to sell the phone cheaply solely to GoPhone, go ahead and make sure you secure your product.  Don't get me wrong, i love the cat and mouse game to figure a way around the locks.  I think most people on these forums just think the AT&T variant is like every other 640.  Its a whole different beast.  Ill try flashing the AT&T GoPhone 640 ffu to this TMobile one.  If the fails on the flash check, then we have found our smoking gun.


----------



## winzera (Oct 22, 2015)

Kaptaiin said:


> Hi @winzera,
> 
> Thank you for posting here.
> Post also your tutorial on an thread at you. Because only on my thread, it will be drowned by the other messages very quickly.

Click to collapse



Thanks, Kaptaiin! i just did that.

---------- Post added at 08:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:13 PM ----------




ImSorryRumHam said:


> I understand why they do it, its just a pain in the ass to switch.  If you are working a deal with Microsoft to sell the phone cheaply solely to GoPhone, go ahead and make sure you secure your product.  Don't get me wrong, i love the cat and mouse game to figure a way around the locks.  I think most people on these forums just think the AT&T variant is like every other 640.  Its a whole different beast.  Ill try flashing the AT&T GoPhone 640 ffu to this TMobile one.  If the fails on the flash check, then we have found our smoking gun.

Click to collapse



Just let Windows Device Recovery Tool downloads what it has for your phone on its server and then give it a folder with the same files, except for the .ffu you want. By this pont all the checking has been made, and the software will install the .ffu you replaced. If you have the right files in the WDRT folder, when you execute the process WDRT will not download again, but just check the compatibility of the files. Give the method i posted a try


----------



## VdBBc (Oct 22, 2015)

Working on Lumia 635?


----------



## cronojay (Oct 22, 2015)

winzera said:


> Thanks, Kaptaiin! i just did that.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:13 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I have already did that and the file size is the first red flag between the att and tmobile rm-1073.  When it goes into flash recovery it reads the cid check and it fails.


----------



## ImSorryRumHam (Oct 22, 2015)

winzera said:


> Thanks, Kaptaiin! i just did that.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:13 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Give me about an hour and I'll post my results.  I understand it is working for you flashing the EURO ffu, but this AT&T beast i have my doubts on.  Quitting time!  Grabbing a burger then attempt to flash.


----------



## cronojay (Oct 23, 2015)

Good luck rumham...youre our only hope


----------



## ImSorryRumHam (Oct 23, 2015)

cronojay said:


> Good luck rumham...youre our only hope

Click to collapse



Sorry cronojay, same result. Windows Phone Recovery Tool makes it seem like it is going to flash, but sadly it is just a big tease. The flash operation fails as soon as it tries to. I'm going to just call it and say the AT&T GoPhone Lumia 640 LTE is straight up flashrom locked because of the "_ATT" string in the Product ID. No way to flash over it unless you can remove it.  Im going to toss it on Craigslist for a few days to see if anyone wants to take it off my hands. If it doesn't sell quick I'll try dumping the entire rom via a JTAG. I'll try and see if I can't hex it out or just simply replace it with the T-Mobile one. 

Unless anyone else can chime in...


----------



## cronojay (Oct 23, 2015)

Perhaps OP needs to add that some AT&T Lumias may not work, especially the 640 from AT&T


----------



## DilanChd (Oct 23, 2015)

cronojay said:


> Perhaps OP needs to add that some AT&T Lumias may not work, especially the 640 from AT&T

Click to collapse



Hi,

Thank you for this suggestion. I had already write this, but I had removed, because I had didn't find relevant.
I just add it again, on the frequently asked questions part.


----------



## cronojay (Oct 23, 2015)

Kaptaiin said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thank you for this suggestion. I had already write this, but I had removed, because I had didn't find relevant.
> I just add it again, on the frequently asked questions part.

Click to collapse



Thanks.  It will keep the thread somewhat clean.  If we somehow find a way to make it work then we will pm you.


----------



## fonely (Nov 4, 2015)

Kaptaiin said:


> Hi,
> 
> You're welcome!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



0x000220003: This FFU is too big for this device
lumia 822 open power ,nokia logo, than a blue srceen .Volume up+power and Volume down + power all not respoed.
please help me ,how to fix this


----------



## surendranc29 (Nov 13, 2015)

*My Lumia doesn't get detected*

I have 520 with W10 Mobile preview. Got this sad smiley problem.
I had disabled the driver signature enforcement and ran the Batch file too. Still it is not getting detected. Once I plug in, Nokia logo comes and then the gears (even without pressing the volume up), after that the sad smiley, then it restarts and same thing happens in a loop until I detach the phone.
And my USB ports are working correctly.
Please help me out guys.


----------



## DilanChd (Nov 13, 2015)

surendranc29 said:


> I have 520 with W10 Mobile preview. Got this sad smiley problem.
> I had disabled the driver signature enforcement and ran the Batch file too. Still it is not getting detected. Once I plug in, Nokia logo comes and then the gears (even without pressing the volume up), after that the sad smiley, then it restarts and same thing happens in a loop until I detach the phone.
> And my USB ports are working correctly.
> Please help me out guys.

Click to collapse



Hi,

What is needed, is to boot your Lumia device in FFU Download. This boot will give you an screen composed of an gear and of an flash/lighting. The procedure to boot your Lumia device in FFU Donwload is written in this tutorial.

If you don't done FFU Download boot, you must rather use the Windows Device Recovery Tool software.


----------



## Robbie.Hall (Nov 17, 2015)

using this method, I still cant get the phone detected when I hit the start bat file. driver installed. help please.


----------



## DilanChd (Nov 17, 2015)

Robbie.Hall said:


> using this method, I still cant get the phone detected when I hit the start bat file. driver installed. help please.

Click to collapse



Hi,

At the beginning of my tutorial, I say that you must read the tutorial completely and correctly in its entirety, so it included the Frequently asked questions (FAQ). See the "*The Windows Phone Image Designer software did not detect my Lumia device, what can I do?*" question of the FAQ


----------



## urengoy (Nov 17, 2015)

Is here a way to Flash RM-1113  Lumia 640 LTE dual sim with T-Mobile rom to get Band 12 and WiFi calling?


----------



## DilanChd (Nov 17, 2015)

urengoy said:


> Is here a way to Flash RM-1113  Lumia 640 LTE dual sim with T-Mobile rom to get Band 12 and WiFi calling?

Click to collapse



Hi,

No, you can't flash TMOUS ROM on your Lumia 640 LTE Dual-SIM RM-1113 device.


----------



## ekhader (Nov 19, 2015)

*Windows Device recovery tool bricked my Lumia 1520*

Hi everyone,
the Windows Device recovery tool bricked my lumia 1520, the flashing failed and then it went into emergency flashing after that it kept failing.
it ruined the Platform ID, the device platform ID before the flashing was : Nokia.MSM8974.P6081_ATT.2.2
after the flashing it became :Nokia.MSM8974..2.2

now here is the situation:
the device is dead, no soft or hard reset.
the device is in flashmode
and for any firmware i try to flash i get the following error:
programming operation failed!
0xFA001304: Platform ID check fails. Reason(s): The FFU file is not meant for this product. The platform ID of image does not match with platform ID of the device.
Operation took about 1.00 second.
THOR2_ERROR_FA_FFU_STR_HDR_INVALID_PLATFORM_ID
THOR2 1.8.2.18 exited with error code -100658428 (0xFA001304)

Just to say, I am using the right ffu file and version, my device is RM-940 ATT&T

I have tried everything that exists  on the net to fix it but I couldn't do anything because no matter what, I can't skip the id check and I have no idea how to trick the device by changing the id of the rom itself.

if anyone has any idea how to help please let me know

Thanks in advance


----------



## jiandie (Nov 20, 2015)

searcher12 said:


> I've tried flashing with FFUTool, but it says:
> 
> ```
> Logging to ETL file: C:\Users\Lenovo\AppData\Local\Temp\ffutool6752.etl
> ...

Click to collapse




```
Logging to ETL file: G:\Users\ZS\AppData\Local\Temp\ffutool3280.etl
Found device:
Name:   Nokia.MSM8227.P6036.1.2
ID:     00000015-8dab-f61b-0000-000000000000
Flashing: RM914_3058.50000.1425.0005_RETAIL_apac_prc_227_05_440839_prd_signed.ff
u
[>                                                 ]  1.24% (10.40 MB/s)
An FFU error occurred: Failed to flash with device error { 0xd, 0x0, 0x0, 0x2, 0
x0, 0x0 } : Status: 0x80000008.
```
 @enggmind

This is my error.It's same with yours.Have you solved it?Your phone is 520?


----------



## guhan525 (Nov 20, 2015)

*u saved my lumia*

what a simple guide for a novice like me...  my last hope was xda  and this is first time i landed here . such an awesome expeerience . long live man:good:


----------



## spityu85hun (Nov 22, 2015)

how to download in a first post linked app without ad.fly site?


----------



## DilanChd (Nov 22, 2015)

Hi @spityu85hun,

The AdFly service allows me to be a low paid of my activity, mainly because the PayPal donations don't run the streets. So, I don't give the download links without the AdFly service. In most, in my tutorial, I give an YouTube video showing how to access at the real content of an AdFly service link.

Thank you for your understanding, best regards,


----------



## urengoy (Nov 23, 2015)

What about Lumia 640 from AT&T?  Can that be flashed with T-Mobile rom for Band 12 and Wi-Fi?


----------



## DilanChd (Nov 23, 2015)

urengoy said:


> What about Lumia 640 from AT&T?  Can that be flashed with T-Mobile rom for Band 12 and Wi-Fi?

Click to collapse



Hi,

I have already reply at you.
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=63880566&postcount=2367


----------



## urengoy (Nov 23, 2015)

Kaptaiin said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have already reply at you.
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=63880566&postcount=2367

Click to collapse



I'm actually asking about AT&T version now,  not Dual sim.  Just curious if I can just buy AT&T version now and flash with T-Mobile while waiting for 950 to come to T-Mobile.  Alternatively it can me Metropcs version. They are all RM-1073.


----------



## DilanChd (Nov 23, 2015)

urengoy said:


> I'm actually asking about AT&T version now,  not Dual sim.  Just curious if I can just buy AT&T version now and flash with T-Mobile while waiting for 950 to come to T-Mobile.

Click to collapse



Sorry, my bad.

RM-1073? If RM-1073, try with this tutorial in adapting it at your case.


----------



## whoadood (Nov 26, 2015)

Do you have a NaviFirm account? Can you get engineering ROMs?


----------



## DilanChd (Nov 26, 2015)

whoadood said:


> Do you have a NaviFirm account? Can you get engineering ROMs?

Click to collapse



Hi,

Yes, I have NaviFirm+ paid account.
What you want the engineering ROM?
For what Lumia device?


----------



## whoadood (Nov 26, 2015)

Kaptaiin said:


> Hi,
> 
> Yes, I have NaviFirm+ paid account.
> What you want the engineering ROM?
> For what Lumia device?

Click to collapse



I would really appreciate it if you could provide me with the engineering ROM for the RM-914 059S5D4. I read it is needed for root access with the new unlock method.


----------



## DilanChd (Nov 26, 2015)

whoadood said:


> I would really appreciate it if you could provide me with the engineering ROM for the RM-914 059S5D4. I read it is needed for root access with the new unlock method.

Click to collapse



It is for SBL3 partition?
FFU file from 059R9Z8 PWBASSY RM-914 LIGHT SWAP ENG GLOBAL: http://nds2.fds-fire.nokia.com/fds_..._RETAIL_eu_euro1_352_01_176794_prd_signed.ffu (1.23 GiB).


----------



## whoadood (Nov 26, 2015)

Kaptaiin said:


> It is for SBL3 partition?
> FFU file from 059R9Z8 PWBASSY RM-914 LIGHT SWAP ENG GLOBAL: http://nds2.fds-fire.nokia.com/fds_..._RETAIL_eu_euro1_352_01_176794_prd_signed.ffu (1.23 GiB).

Click to collapse



Yes. Thank you very, very much.


----------



## DilanChd (Nov 26, 2015)

whoadood said:


> Yes. Thank you very, very much.

Click to collapse



You're welcome


----------



## escape75 (Nov 27, 2015)

Kaptaiin said:


> To flash an non-AT&T ROM, follow this tutorial.
> You can flash:
> - 059X153 RM-1073 VAR LTA 7R CV
> - or 059X227 RM-1073 VAR LTA AR CV SKD
> ...

Click to collapse



Are you sure that's correct?
I was thinking US unbranded would be 059X0M9.


----------



## DilanChd (Nov 27, 2015)

escape75 said:


> Are you sure that's correct?
> I was thinking US unbranded would be 059X0M9.

Click to collapse



Hi,

059X0M9 RM-1073 GLOBAL SWAP is an global ROM. This kind of ROM is never (or little) updated. It is for this reason that I haven not indicated this ROM.


----------



## escape75 (Nov 27, 2015)

Kaptaiin said:


> Hi,
> 
> 059X0M9 RM-1073 GLOBAL SWAP is an global ROM. This kind of ROM is never (or little) updated. It is for this reason that I haven not indicated this ROM.

Click to collapse



Oh I see, I was just about to flash my At&t version with a clean rom, is 059X153 or 059X227 still the recommended one?
I'm guessing it's a latin version firmware, but I guess it must be free from carrier bloat ...

I didn't know 059X0M9 gets rarely updated, but I guess one could join the insider program?

(I'm going to try Windows Device Recovery Tool and Cheat Engine when changing firmwares)


----------



## DilanChd (Nov 27, 2015)

escape75 said:


> Oh I see, I was just about to flash my At&t version with a clean rom, is 059X153 or 059X227 still the recommended one?
> I'm guessing it's a latin version firmware, but I guess it must be free from carrier bloat ...
> 
> I didn't know 059X0M9 gets rarely updated, but I guess one could join the insider program?
> ...

Click to collapse



No matter which of these two.

For 059X0M9, with the Windows Insider way, yes, you will get the OS updates. But only OS updates, not firmware updates. And by the normal way, no OS and firmware updates.


----------



## josfr4ncisco (Nov 30, 2015)

My mom's Lumia 820 is running a carrier-branded ROM (firmware version is 3051.50009.1504.0001), which is more recent than the retail ROM downloaded on NaviFirm+ (firmware version is 3051.50009.1424.0002). If I install the retail ROM over the carrier one, can I brick it on the downgrade process?


----------



## DilanChd (Nov 30, 2015)

josfr4ncisco said:


> My mom's Lumia 820 is running a carrier-branded ROM (firmware version is 3051.50009.1504.0001), which is more recent than the retail ROM downloaded on NaviFirm+ (firmware version is 3051.50009.1424.0002) If I install the retail ROM over the carrier one, can I brick it on the downgrade process?

Click to collapse



Hi,

No, this is not going to brick the Lumia 820 device of your mother.


----------



## josfr4ncisco (Nov 30, 2015)

Kaptaiin said:


> Hi,
> 
> No, this is not going to brick the Lumia 820 device of your mother.

Click to collapse



Ah, thanks for the quick answer! Carrier-branded and retail versions got different product codes, but target the same RM-825 device. So that won't be a problem, right? Yeah, as you can see, I'm really a newbie when it comes to flashing WP devices xD


----------



## DilanChd (Dec 1, 2015)

josfr4ncisco said:


> Ah, thanks for the quick answer! Carrier-branded and retail versions got different product codes, but target the same RM-825 device. So that won't be a problem, right? Yeah, as you can see, I'm really a newbie when it comes to flashing WP devices xD

Click to collapse



That won't be a problem, yes. Don't worry, there are more newbie that you ^^


----------



## Robpl (Dec 3, 2015)

*Win 10 Mobile*

Does anyone know if there is a Windows 10 Mobile build available? I hate having to go back to 8.1  It's not a big deal as this isn't my primary phone, but an experimental one. Still, being able to go back to a known Win10M build would be very useful.


----------



## DilanChd (Dec 3, 2015)

Robpl said:


> Does anyone know if there is a Windows 10 Mobile build available? I hate having to go back to 8.1  It's not a big deal as this isn't my primary phone, but an experimental one. Still, being able to go back to a known Win10M build would be very useful.

Click to collapse



Hi,

No, Microsoft has not yet released the Windows 10 Mobile ROMs.


----------



## MrCego (Dec 8, 2015)

Only for Lumias 950(XL) and 550.

Edit. Forgot Xiaomi Mi4.


----------



## MrCego (Dec 11, 2015)

Translated to Spanish.

http://windowsphoneapps.es/2015/12/cambia-la-rom-de-tu-lumia-con/


----------



## DilanChd (Dec 11, 2015)

MrCego said:


> Translated to Spanish.
> 
> http://windowsphoneapps.es/2015/12/cambia-la-rom-de-tu-lumia-con/

Click to collapse



Hi,

Thank you :good: I added you in the *Thanking* part (at OP).


----------



## Jsparta26 (Dec 11, 2015)

This is a godsend. Thank you Kaptain for giving us this tutorial. I was able to debrand my cricket Lumia 640. No more carrier bloatware.


----------



## DilanChd (Dec 11, 2015)

Jsparta26 said:


> This is a godsend. Thank you Kaptain for giving us this tutorial. I was able to debrand my cricket Lumia 640. No more carrier bloatware.

Click to collapse



Hi,

Thank also to you for your feedback :good:

Best regards,


----------



## qsub (Dec 12, 2015)

Couple questions about a AT&T Lumia 640 I wasn't able to figure out from reading the OP

- Has anyone had luck with unlocking the AT&T Lumia 640 (Does it have the extra AT&T protections enabled for this model?)
- If you unbrand your phone and MS releases an update for WP10, will it automatically update OTA?


----------



## jcorum (Dec 12, 2015)

qsub said:


> Couple questions about a AT&T Lumia 640 I wasn't able to figure out from reading the OP
> 
> - Has anyone had luck with unlocking the AT&T Lumia 640 (Does it have the extra AT&T protections enabled for this model?)
> - If you unbrand your phone and MS releases an update for WP10, will it automatically update OTA?

Click to collapse



I've been trying to unbrand my 640 for days with no success. Even If you alter the registry values and attempt to update over the air, it still downloads AT&T branded firmware. I'm at my wit's end with this device.


----------



## slimdam (Dec 14, 2015)

Debranding AT&T 640 would mean a lot to me, I hope that moment is not too far to come.


----------



## mewcatchew (Dec 15, 2015)

Can you flash the AT&T 1520 (RM-940) to RM-938? I'm sure it's been answered but I can't find a definitive answer. I know there was a was a work around for the AT&T Lumia 635 so I'm guessing theres a good chance for one for the 1520 as well. 

 I'm using a T-mobile SIM on my AT&T 1520 w/out any issues, all bands work (2g, 4g, LTE) and SMS/MMS are working fine. Really no need to flash it as the only thing I would gain is 1700/2100 3g band (although I am getting 3g on band 1900) but like most I prefer using an unbranded ROM. Thanks


----------



## DilanChd (Dec 15, 2015)

mewcatchew said:


> Can you flash the AT&T 1520 (RM-940) to RM-938? I'm sure it's been answered but I can't find a definitive answer. I know there was a was a work around for the AT&T Lumia 635 so I'm guessing theres a good chance for one for the 1520 as well.
> 
> I'm using a T-mobile SIM on my AT&T 1520 w/out any issues, all bands work (2g, 4g, LTE) and SMS/MMS are working fine. Really no need to flash it as the only thing I would gain is 1700/2100 3g band (although I am getting 3g on band 1900) but like most I prefer using an unbranded ROM. Thanks

Click to collapse



Hi,

Maybe with the Windows Phone Internals software, but I don't know how to. Otherwise, no, you will get a FFU signature error.


----------



## buddn07 (Dec 15, 2015)

Hi. I read this tutorial a while back, but never got round to unbranding my device.

I have a Lumia 635 which is branded as Vodafone UK and is an RM-974.

My intention is to unbrand this device to the generic UK software so that I can use the Windows Insider program to access Windows 10 previews.

I've downloaded and extracted the files, installed the driver, and also run Navi+, but I'm unsure where to find the Product Code for my device. 

I believe there used to be a link to some Nokia Software, which I believe told you the correct code, but this is no longer in the OP.

Is anyone either able to direct me as to what code I should be using for UK unbranded RM-974, or instruct me as to how I can find this out?

Many thanks.
Nathan

---------- Post added at 12:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:30 PM ----------




buddn07 said:


> Hi. I read this tutorial a while back, but never got round to unbranding my device.
> 
> I have a Lumia 635 which is branded as Vodafone UK and is an RM-974.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



My gut feeling is that I should be using *RM-974 VAR EURO GB CV* but I'm not 100% that this is unbranded.

I'm new to WP flashing, but have flashed a few different types of Android phones in my time, and am eager to learn.


----------



## DilanChd (Dec 15, 2015)

Hi @buddn07,

Yes, *059W0K7 RM-974 VAR EURO GB CV* is good for you. It is unbranded GB (GB CV, 000-GB) product code for the Lumia 635 RM-974 device.


----------



## mewcatchew (Dec 15, 2015)

---------- Post added at 01:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:03 PM ----------

[/COLOR]





Kaptaiin said:


> Hi,
> 
> Maybe with the Windows Phone Internals software, but I don't know how to. Otherwise, no, you will get a FFU signature error.

Click to collapse



Thanks for the info - never would have found that. Unfortunately it seems the 1520 isn't supported yet. But not a big deal as everything is working on the AT&T ROM with my T-mobile sim.

 Which Lumia's are supported by the tool?

Lumia 520, 521, 525, 620, 625, 720, 820, 920, 925, 928, 1020 and 1320 are supported. These bootloaders can be unlocked.


----------



## buddn07 (Dec 15, 2015)

Kaptaiin said:


> Hi @buddn07,
> 
> Yes, *059W0K7 RM-974 VAR EURO GB CV* is good for you. It is unbranded GB (GB CV, 000-GB) product code for the Lumia 635 RM-974 device.

Click to collapse



Thanks. I bit the bullet and went for it anyway, and it worked. 

Great tutorial btw!


----------



## DilanChd (Dec 15, 2015)

mewcatchew said:


> Thanks for the info - never would have found that. Unfortunately it seems the 1520 isn't supported yet. But not a big deal as everything is working on the AT&T ROM with my T-mobile sim.
> 
> Which Lumia's are supported by the tool?
> 
> Lumia 520, 521, 525, 620, 625, 720, 820, 920, 925, 928, 1020 and 1320 are supported. These bootloaders can be unlocked.

Click to collapse



Yeah, well seen. I have forgotten that the Windows Phone Internals software was not yet compatible with the Lumia 1520.


----------



## mewcatchew (Dec 16, 2015)

[/COLOR]





Kaptaiin said:


> Hi,
> 
> Maybe with the Windows Phone Internals software, but I don't know how to. Otherwise, no, you will get a FFU signature error.

Click to collapse



So I wanted to flash my 1520 RM-940 to RM-938 for 2 reasons: #1 gain band 4 for added 3g since I'm using T-mobile (US), and #2 to have no AT&T software (unbrand). 

#1) The AT&T software can just simply be uninstalled (Windows phone is great in having the ability to uninstall any and all bloatware), and other than the AT&T splash screen when I turn it on, theres no trace of it.
#2) As far as gaining band 4 for 3g Someone on Windows Central gave me a 2 second solution: dial ##3282#
       click accept
 swipe up app bar and click settings
 You can change network to manual and enable the 1700mhz band. Poof, now I have all the bands the RM-938 has

So even though you still can't flash/unbrand the AT&T 1520, this workaround works equally as well.


----------



## ravibhadaniya (Dec 21, 2015)

*What Happens If I flash Lumia 550 rom to 535*

DeaR sir 
I want to know that what happens If I flash Lumia 550 (Windows 10) ffu file to lumia 535 ??
will my phone able to start or not ?

I resrarch and found that lumia 550 and 535 Almost Specifation are same


----------



## aziz.yankee (Dec 21, 2015)

*Windows 10 Mobile*

Hello!

I've updated to Windows 10 Mobile 10581 on my Lumia 1020 (RM-875), did hard reset after an update so it should have been clean update. Afterwards, I've installed all my apps, copied my music etc and have been living happy with my device.

Yesterday, I connected my phone to my PC via USB to copy some photos from the device. During this process, my phone rebooted itself and then my phone acted strangely. It is really strange, as:

*Battery*: shows empty with 0%, and charging icon is blinking
*back/start/search* buttons are not wokring
*Start screen* is blank
*Action Center* - I can't open anything except WiFi, Airplane Mode, Cellular, Mobile Hotspot.
Only Flashlight, Volume keys and Lock keys are working

I've tried:

_Windows Device Recovery Tool_ - Failed
_Nokia Software Updater 4.3.2_ - Failed with 0x80131500
_Nokia Care Suite 5.0_ - Failed with error FA_ERR_VERIFY_FAIL: 0xFA00000D
_Hard Reset using hardware buttons_ - Failed, just keeps booting
_Removing battery for 10-15 mins_ (yes, opened the case) - nothing happened
_Windows Phone Image Designer in FFU Mode_:



> Sorry! Your device could not be flashed with the image you selected.
> Please correct the following error and try again:
> Failed to flash with device error { 0xd, 0x0, 0x0, 0x2, 0x0, 0x0 } : Status: 0x80000008.

Click to collapse






I've gone through researching but could not find any solution but I assume I cannot flash that as somehow, Anti-Theft or Anti-Rollback feature is turned on in my phone settings.

Also, can't go to any service centers as I am located in Tashkent, Uzbekistan


----------



## DilanChd (Dec 21, 2015)

ravibhadaniya said:


> DeaR sir
> I want to know that what happens If I flash Lumia 550 (Windows 10) ffu file to lumia 535 ??
> will my phone able to start or not ?
> 
> I resrarch and found that lumia 550 and 535 Almost Specifation are same

Click to collapse



Hi,

There nothing will happen, because you can not flash a ROM of a Lumia 550 device on a Lumia 535 device. You will get a FFU signature error.

- - - - - - -



aziz.yankee said:


> Hello!
> 
> I've updated to Windows 10 Mobile 10581 on my Lumia 1020 (RM-875), did hard reset after an update so it should have been clean update. Afterwards, I've installed all my apps, copied my music etc and have been living happy with my device.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi,

I have no solution to propose you.


----------



## tyler200298 (Dec 21, 2015)

hello   Kaptaiin i already  read your answers regarding debrand solution with at&t device and definitely i saw there's some difficult.
you think there is a chance to do playng with your tut?
regards


----------



## DilanChd (Dec 21, 2015)

tyler200298 said:


> hello   Kaptaiin i already  read your answers regarding debrand solution with at&t device and definitely i saw there's some difficult.
> you think there is a chance to do playng with your tut?
> regards

Click to collapse



Hi,

I know that some AT&T ROMs (very few) are not "locked", as some users have successfully to normally flash an non-AT&T ROM over an AT&T ROM, without get a FFU signature error. However, as I said this is very few the case, and therefore in 99% of cases you will get a FFU signature error with my tutorial.


----------



## tyler200298 (Dec 21, 2015)

Kaptaiin said:


> Hi,
> 
> I know that some AT&T ROMs (very few) are not "locked", as some users have successfully to normally flash an non-AT&T ROM over an AT&T ROM, without get a FFU signature error. However, as I said this is very few the case, and therefore in 99% of cases you will get a FFU signature error with my tutorial.

Click to collapse



thanks Kaptaiin,  the phone is coming to me. so i don't know what version is on board, i'll investigate more till   it arrive.
for now merry xmas  for u and thanks again


----------



## DilanChd (Dec 21, 2015)

tyler200298 said:


> thanks Kaptaiin,  the phone is coming to me. so i don't know what version is on board, i'll investigate more till   it arrive.
> for now merry xmas  for u and thanks again

Click to collapse



Merry Christmas for you also.


----------



## _AndyAndy_ (Dec 21, 2015)

Hello Kaptaiin & community,

Thanks for the great tutorial!  It provided me for a gentle introduction to Lumia flashing. I used a Windows Mobile phone for many years  and recently updated to a Lumia 640 XL Dual SIM LTE and I am looking forward to flash W10 Mobile in near future. For that I am trying to understand to which extent the complete product code is crucial for flasing, i.e. if I can flash a slightly different ROM. 

My device:
Product-RM: RM-1065
Product Code: 059X1G2 

It was rather difficult to find out that the complete product code would be "059X295: RM-1065 VAR EURO FR CV", which is logical as the device was intended to be sold in France. However I am not from France, so I'd be happy with any other European ROM version as well. (European because of LTE bands - which AFAIK may vary between Europe/Americas/Asia).

So my question is: Does only the Product-RM matter, or is it risky to flash a ROM which is intended for a different Product Code?


----------



## MrCego (Dec 21, 2015)

_AndyAndy_ said:


> Hello Kaptaiin & community,
> 
> Thanks for the great tutorial!  It provided me for a gentle introduction to Lumia flashing. I used a Windows Mobile phone for many years  and recently updated to a Lumia 640 XL Dual SIM LTE and I am looking forward to flash W10 Mobile in near future. For that I am trying to understand to which extent the complete product code is crucial for flasing, i.e. if I can flash a slightly different ROM.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You can flash a ROM with another product code, what you can't do is flash a ROM with another RM, or it isn't recommended. So, if your Lumia RM is 1065, you only can flash ROM with that RM.


----------



## Metzel0s (Dec 21, 2015)

Hi all, I got a Lumia 1020 hardbricked. I don't even know if I can charge it. The battery is not removable (there is not even a back-case) and I am trying to install an official FFU file that I got from NaviFirm+
The screen is not working, there is no vibrate when I hold VOL- and POWER button, that's why I tried with the commands via thor2. The device is always OFF and I only see QHSUSB notification connection (also in WPID  the dropdown list is empty). I tried both the drag n drop of the FFU file and the command line and I get this message:
[00:56:46.822] D_MSG : THOR2 1.8.2.18
[00:56:46.822] D_MSG : Built for Windows @ 13:36:46 Jun 16 2015
[00:56:46.823] D_MSG : Thor2 is running on Windows of version 6.1
[00:56:46.823] D_MSG : thor2 -mode emergency -hexfile C:\dump\HEX.hex -mbnfile C:\dump\GPT0.bin -orig_gpt 
[00:56:46.824] D_MSG : Process started Tue Dec 22 00:56:46 2015
[00:56:46.825] D_MSG : Debugging enabled for  emergency 

[00:56:46.825] D_MSG : Initiating emergency download
[00:56:47.847] D_MSG : Using default emergency protocol
[00:56:47.847] D_MSG : ALPHA EMERGENCY FLASH START
[00:56:47.847] D_MSG : Emergency Programmer V1 version 2014.10.31.001
[00:56:47.847] D_MSG : Hex download selected
[00:56:47.847] D_MSG : Check if device in Dload
[00:56:47.848] D_MSG : Connection to DLOAD mode succeeded
[00:56:47.848] D_MSG : Get Dload parameters
[00:56:47.849] D_ERR : Failed to open HEX flasher file C:\dump\HEX.hex
[00:56:47.850] D_MSG : ALPHA EMERGENCY FLASH END
[00:56:52.862] D_MSG : Emergency messaging closed successfully
[00:56:52.866] D_MSG : Operation took about 6.00 seconds.
[00:56:52.867] D_ERR : THOR2 1.8.2.18 exited with error code 85044 (0x14C34)

Any other possible ways to fix the device? Thank you


----------



## MrCego (Dec 22, 2015)

Metzel0s said:


> Hi all, I got a Lumia 1020 hardbricked. I don't even know if I can charge it. The battery is not removable (there is not even a back-case) and I am trying to install an official FFU file that I got from NaviFirm+
> The screen is not working, there is no vibrate when I hold VOL- and POWER button, that's why I tried with the commands via thor2. The device is always OFF and I only see QHSUSB notification connection (also in WPID  the dropdown list is empty). I tried both the drag n drop of the FFU file and the command line and I get this message:
> [00:56:46.822] D_MSG : THOR2 1.8.2.18
> [00:56:46.822] D_MSG : Built for Windows @ 13:36:46 Jun 16 2015
> ...

Click to collapse



are you using the correct HEX? or Have you downloaded correct bin?


----------



## DilanChd (Dec 22, 2015)

_AndyAndy_ said:


> Hello Kaptaiin & community,
> 
> Thanks for the great tutorial!  It provided me for a gentle introduction to Lumia flashing. I used a Windows Mobile phone for many years  and recently updated to a Lumia 640 XL Dual SIM LTE and I am looking forward to flash W10 Mobile in near future.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi,

Thank you.

What is the country where do you live?

- 059X1G2 corresponds to RM-1065 VAR EURO FR CV
- 059X295 corresponds to RM-1065 VAR EURO 7L CV

You can flash a ROM of a product code (059XXXX) different of that original of your Lumia device without problem, but it must correspond at the product type (RM-X) of your Lumia device.


----------



## Metzel0s (Dec 22, 2015)

MrCego said:


> are you using the correct HEX? or Have you downloaded correct bin?

Click to collapse



how can I be sure that I am using the correct HEX? there was a zip file with 5-6 different hex files


----------



## _AndyAndy_ (Dec 22, 2015)

Kaptaiin said:


> Hi,
> 
> What is the country where do you live?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks a lot. I am from Germany, but there is no DE version of the ROM for my device as it is not sold in Germany (you can purchase either LTE or dual SIM but not both for the reason nobody knows, so Germans order via France). BTW your tutorial refers to ISO language codes, however there is no such code as 7L. I suppose it means "seven languages", if so this is exactly what I'd like to flash (when it's available) instead of the French version.


----------



## DilanChd (Dec 22, 2015)

_AndyAndy_ said:


> Thanks a lot. I am from Germany, but there is no DE version of the ROM for my device as it is not sold in Germany (you can purchase either LTE or dual SIM but not both for the reason nobody knows, so Germans order via France). BTW your tutorial refers to ISO language codes, however there is no such code as 7L. I suppose it means "seven languages", if so this is exactly what I'd like to flash (when it's available) instead of the French version.

Click to collapse



Hi,

No, 7L does not mean seven languages. When you see 7L, 9L, 1A, 3V, etc (one number and one letter) this means that it is a multivariants product code. Here, 059X295 RM-1065 VAR EURO 7L CV integrates the PT CV (000-PT, unbranded Portugal) and ES CV (000-ES, unbranded Spain) variants.

BTW, 059X440 RM-1065 VAR EURO DE CV exists


----------



## _AndyAndy_ (Dec 22, 2015)

Kaptaiin said:


> Hi,
> 
> No, 7L does not mean seven languages. When you see 7L, 9L, 1A, 3V, etc (one number and one letter) this means that it is a multivariants product code. Here, 059X295 RM-1065 VAR EURO 7L CV integrates the PT CV (000-PT, unbranded Portugal) and ES CV (000-ES, unbranded Spain) variants.
> 
> BTW, 059X440 RM-1065 VAR EURO DE CV exists

Click to collapse



Strange. They developed a ROM but don't sell the device. I should try this. 

Where can I see which countries a multivariant ROM includes?


----------



## DilanChd (Dec 22, 2015)

_AndyAndy_ said:


> Strange. They developed a ROM but don't sell the device. I should try this.
> 
> Where can I see which countries a multivariant ROM includes?

Click to collapse



Either in dumping the FFU file, or looking in the mvsim_x_x_x.xml file.


----------



## aziz.yankee (Dec 22, 2015)

Metzel0s said:


> Hi all, I got a Lumia 1020 hardbricked. I don't even know if I can charge it. The battery is not removable (there is not even a back-case)

Click to collapse



Hi!
How did you brick it?
PS. If you think battery removal might help, there are plenty of videos online - I even changed the housing on my 1020.



Metzel0s said:


> The screen is not working, there is no vibrate when... see QHSUSB notification connection...

Click to collapse



Weird with display+vibra. Have you installed emergency drivers?

Also, agree with, MrCego, check HEX+BIN File


----------



## Metzel0s (Dec 22, 2015)

aziz.yankee said:


> Hi!
> How did you brick it?
> PS. If you think battery removal might help, there are plenty of videos online - I even changed the housing on my 1020.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I have no idea how it bricked. The device is not mine and it's my first time with a windows phone. I will check online for videos to remove the case and the battery.  The only thing I could do when plugging the USB cable and  "playing" a bit, was to get the "windows flag" with light - at the bottom of the device (home button) . I doubt that it is even charged..
The drivers I installed are the one found in this tutorial ("\LumiaFlashTools\Driver directory and execute the Install.bat batch file")


----------



## aziz.yankee (Dec 22, 2015)

Metzel0s said:


> USB cable and  "playing" a bit, was to get the "windows flag" with light

Click to collapse



Most 1020 have fault USB ports, and if Windows Logo is blinking/light might mean that battery is fully dead and you may need to allow some time to charge it. Empty batter could explain the display+vibra situation.



Metzel0s said:


> The drivers I installed are the one found in this tutorial ("\LumiaFlashTools\Driver directory and execute the Install.bat batch file")

Click to collapse



As far as I am concerned, you will need to install NOKIA EMERGENCY DRIVERS. You can find em here -> http://forum.xda-developers.com/nokia-x2/help/how-to-recover-hard-bricked-nokia-x2-t3072157


----------



## Metzel0s (Dec 22, 2015)

aziz.yankee said:


> Most 1020 have fault USB ports, and if Windows Logo is blinking/light might mean that battery is fully dead and you may need to allow some time to charge it. Empty batter could explain the display+vibra situation.
> 
> 
> 
> As far as I am concerned, you will need to install NOKIA EMERGENCY DRIVERS. You can find em here -> http://forum.xda-developers.com/nokia-x2/help/how-to-recover-hard-bricked-nokia-x2-t3072157

Click to collapse



I will check it in about an hour that I will be back home  thanks
P.S. How can I charge the battery if the port is broken? Even when I make the MS flag-LED to light, after some seconds it turns off again :/


----------



## aziz.yankee (Dec 23, 2015)

Metzel0s said:


> P.S. How can I charge the battery if the port is broken? Even when I make the MS flag-LED to light, after some seconds it turns off again :/

Click to collapse



I guess the easiest thing is to use Qi Charger (if you have one). Or just play around and use a rubber band or blu tack to hold the cable position  
Hope it helps-)


----------



## keshava108 (Dec 25, 2015)

Merry Christmass  Kaptaiin, I have RM-1074 - 059X1F6 - APAC AU OPTUS, will  navifirm show the suitable unbranded rom to download when i search this?

think i got it sussed, went here http://www.seidea.com/2015/09/21/so...0-4g-rm-1074-version-02177-00000-15184-360xx/

and downloaded APAC CV rom. Cv is the unbranded and APAC is australia zone


----------



## DilanChd (Dec 26, 2015)

keshava108 said:


> Merry Christmass  Kaptaiin, I have RM-1074 - 059X1F6 - APAC AU OPTUS, will  navifirm show the suitable unbranded rom to download when i search this?
> 
> think i got it sussed, went here http://www.seidea.com/2015/09/21/so...0-4g-rm-1074-version-02177-00000-15184-360xx/
> 
> and downloaded APAC CV rom. Cv is the unbranded and APAC is australia zone

Click to collapse



Hi,

Thx, Merry Christmas for you also.

You live in Australia? If yes, 059X189 RM-1074 VAR APAC AU CV.


----------



## Metzel0s (Dec 26, 2015)

MrCego said:


> are you using the correct HEX? or Have you downloaded correct bin?

Click to collapse



I got the correct HEX file now and after trying hard to get a stable connection with the USB port I got this:




```
[13:02:38.437] D_MSG : THOR2 1.8.2.18
[13:02:38.438] D_MSG : Built for Windows @ 13:36:46 Jun 16 2015
[13:02:38.438] D_MSG : Thor2 is running on Windows of version 6.1
[13:02:38.438] D_MSG : thor2 -mode emergency -hexfile C:\lumia\HEX.hex -mbnfile C:\lumia\GPT0.bin -orig_gpt 
[13:02:38.438] D_MSG : Process started Sat Dec 26 13:02:38 2015
[13:02:38.440] D_MSG : Debugging enabled for  emergency 

[13:02:38.440] D_MSG : Initiating emergency download
[13:02:39.458] D_MSG : Using default emergency protocol
[13:02:39.458] D_MSG : ALPHA EMERGENCY FLASH START
[13:02:39.458] D_MSG : Emergency Programmer V1 version 2014.10.31.001
[13:02:39.458] D_MSG : Hex download selected
[13:02:39.458] D_MSG : Check if device in Dload
[13:02:39.459] D_MSG : Connection to DLOAD mode succeeded
[13:02:39.459] D_MSG : Get Dload parameters
[13:02:39.460] D_MSG : Sending HEX flasher to the device
[13:02:39.779] D_MSG : Sending GO command if HEX flasher successfully uploaded.
[13:02:41.454] D_MSG : Emergency Programmer V1 version 2014.10.31.001
[13:02:41.455] D_MSG : Mbn download selected
[13:02:41.455] D_MSG : Waiting for connection to flash programmer
[13:02:43.955] D_MSG : Connecting to flash programmer
[13:02:43.972] D_MSG : Received valid HELLO_RSP
[13:02:43.972] D_MSG : Safe version=true, transfer size=15360
[13:02:43.973] D_MSG : Received valid SECURITY_RSP
[13:02:43.973] D_MSG : Successfully connected to flash programmer
[13:02:43.973] D_MSG : Connection to flash programmer succeeded
[13:02:43.973] D_MSG : Uploading bootloader(s), UEFI, etc from MBN image to the eMMC. This will take up to 20 seconds
[13:02:43.973] D_MSG : Reading GPT from binary
[13:02:43.974] D_MSG : 	-- GPT STARTs--
[13:02:43.974] D_MSG : name:        DPP
[13:02:43.974] D_MSG : startLBA:    4096
[13:02:43.975] D_MSG : endLBA:      20479
[13:02:43.975] D_MSG : size:        0x0000000000800000 bytes
[13:02:43.975] D_MSG : attributes:  0x0
[13:02:43.975] D_MSG : 

[13:02:43.975] D_MSG : name:        MODEM_FSG
[13:02:43.975] D_MSG : startLBA:    20480
[13:02:43.975] D_MSG : endLBA:      26623
[13:02:43.975] D_MSG : size:        0x0000000000300000 bytes
[13:02:43.975] D_MSG : attributes:  0x0
[13:02:43.976] D_MSG : 

[13:02:43.976] D_MSG : name:        SSD
[13:02:43.976] D_MSG : startLBA:    28672
[13:02:43.976] D_MSG : endLBA:      28703
[13:02:43.976] D_MSG : size:        0x0000000000004000 bytes
[13:02:43.976] D_MSG : attributes:  0x0
[13:02:43.976] D_MSG : 

[13:02:43.976] D_MSG : name:        SBL1
[13:02:43.977] D_MSG : startLBA:    32768
[13:02:43.977] D_MSG : endLBA:      35767
[13:02:43.977] D_MSG : size:        0x0000000000177000 bytes
[13:02:43.977] D_MSG : attributes:  0x0
[13:02:43.977] D_MSG : 

[13:02:43.977] D_MSG : name:        SBL2
[13:02:43.977] D_MSG : startLBA:    36864
[13:02:43.977] D_MSG : endLBA:      39863
[13:02:43.978] D_MSG : size:        0x0000000000177000 bytes
[13:02:43.978] D_MSG : attributes:  0x0
[13:02:43.978] D_MSG : 

[13:02:43.978] D_MSG : name:        SBL3
[13:02:43.978] D_MSG : startLBA:    40960
[13:02:43.978] D_MSG : endLBA:      45055
[13:02:43.978] D_MSG : size:        0x0000000000200000 bytes
[13:02:43.978] D_MSG : attributes:  0x0
[13:02:43.978] D_MSG : 

[13:02:43.979] D_MSG : name:        UEFI
[13:02:43.981] D_MSG : startLBA:    45056
[13:02:43.981] D_MSG : endLBA:      50055
[13:02:43.982] D_MSG : size:        0x0000000000271000 bytes
[13:02:43.983] D_MSG : attributes:  0x0
[13:02:43.985] D_MSG : 

[13:02:43.986] D_MSG : name:        RPM
[13:02:43.986] D_MSG : startLBA:    53248
[13:02:43.987] D_MSG : endLBA:      54247
[13:02:43.988] D_MSG : size:        0x000000000007d000 bytes
[13:02:43.989] D_MSG : attributes:  0x0
[13:02:43.990] D_MSG : 

[13:02:43.991] D_MSG : name:        TZ
[13:02:43.992] D_MSG : startLBA:    57344
[13:02:43.993] D_MSG : endLBA:      58343
[13:02:43.994] D_MSG : size:        0x000000000007d000 bytes
[13:02:43.997] D_MSG : attributes:  0x0
[13:02:43.998] D_MSG : 

[13:02:43.999] D_MSG : name:        WINSECAPP
[13:02:44.000] D_MSG : startLBA:    61440
[13:02:44.001] D_MSG : endLBA:      62463
[13:02:44.002] D_MSG : size:        0x0000000000080000 bytes
[13:02:44.002] D_MSG : attributes:  0x0
[13:02:44.004] D_MSG : 

[13:02:44.005] D_MSG : name:        BACKUP_SBL1
[13:02:44.006] D_MSG : startLBA:    65536
[13:02:44.006] D_MSG : endLBA:      68535
[13:02:44.007] D_MSG : size:        0x0000000000177000 bytes
[13:02:44.008] D_MSG : attributes:  0x0
[13:02:44.010] D_MSG : 

[13:02:44.011] D_MSG : name:        BACKUP_SBL2
[13:02:44.013] D_MSG : startLBA:    69632
[13:02:44.014] D_MSG : endLBA:      72631
[13:02:44.015] D_MSG : size:        0x0000000000177000 bytes
[13:02:44.015] D_MSG : attributes:  0x0
[13:02:44.017] D_MSG : 

[13:02:44.018] D_MSG : name:        BACKUP_SBL3
[13:02:44.019] D_MSG : startLBA:    73728
[13:02:44.020] D_MSG : endLBA:      77823
[13:02:44.020] D_MSG : size:        0x0000000000200000 bytes
[13:02:44.021] D_MSG : attributes:  0x0
[13:02:44.023] D_MSG : 

[13:02:44.024] D_MSG : name:        BACKUP_UEFI
[13:02:44.025] D_MSG : startLBA:    77824
[13:02:44.025] D_MSG : endLBA:      82823
[13:02:44.026] D_MSG : size:        0x0000000000271000 bytes
[13:02:44.027] D_MSG : attributes:  0x0
[13:02:44.030] D_MSG : 

[13:02:44.031] D_MSG : name:        BACKUP_RPM
[13:02:44.032] D_MSG : startLBA:    86016
[13:02:44.033] D_MSG : endLBA:      87015
[13:02:44.034] D_MSG : size:        0x000000000007d000 bytes
[13:02:44.034] D_MSG : attributes:  0x0
[13:02:44.036] D_MSG : 

[13:02:44.037] D_MSG : name:        BACKUP_TZ
[13:02:44.038] D_MSG : startLBA:    90112
[13:02:44.038] D_MSG : endLBA:      91111
[13:02:44.039] D_MSG : size:        0x000000000007d000 bytes
[13:02:44.040] D_MSG : attributes:  0x0
[13:02:44.042] D_MSG : 

[13:02:44.043] D_MSG : name:        BACKUP_WINSECAPP
[13:02:44.043] D_MSG : startLBA:    94208
[13:02:44.044] D_MSG : endLBA:      95231
[13:02:44.047] D_MSG : size:        0x0000000000080000 bytes
[13:02:44.047] D_MSG : attributes:  0x0
[13:02:44.049] D_MSG : 

[13:02:44.050] D_MSG : name:        UEFI_BS_NV
[13:02:44.051] D_MSG : startLBA:    98304
[13:02:44.052] D_MSG : endLBA:      98815
[13:02:44.052] D_MSG : size:        0x0000000000040000 bytes
[13:02:44.053] D_MSG : attributes:  0x0
[13:02:44.055] D_MSG : 

[13:02:44.056] D_MSG : name:        UEFI_NV
[13:02:44.057] D_MSG : startLBA:    102400
[13:02:44.057] D_MSG : endLBA:      102911
[13:02:44.058] D_MSG : size:        0x0000000000040000 bytes
[13:02:44.059] D_MSG : attributes:  0x0
[13:02:44.061] D_MSG : 

[13:02:44.063] D_MSG : name:        PLAT
[13:02:44.064] D_MSG : startLBA:    106496
[13:02:44.065] D_MSG : endLBA:      122879
[13:02:44.066] D_MSG : size:        0x0000000000800000 bytes
[13:02:44.066] D_MSG : attributes:  0x0
[13:02:44.068] D_MSG : 

[13:02:44.069] D_MSG : name:        EFIESP
[13:02:44.070] D_MSG : startLBA:    131072
[13:02:44.071] D_MSG : endLBA:      262143
[13:02:44.071] D_MSG : size:        0x0000000004000000 bytes
[13:02:44.072] D_MSG : attributes:  0x0
[13:02:44.074] D_MSG : 

[13:02:44.075] D_MSG : name:        MODEM_FS1
[13:02:44.075] D_MSG : startLBA:    262144
[13:02:44.076] D_MSG : endLBA:      268287
[13:02:44.077] D_MSG : size:        0x0000000000300000 bytes
[13:02:44.080] D_MSG : attributes:  0x0
[13:02:44.081] D_MSG : 

[13:02:44.082] D_MSG : name:        MODEM_FS2
[13:02:44.083] D_MSG : startLBA:    270336
[13:02:44.084] D_MSG : endLBA:      276479
[13:02:44.085] D_MSG : size:        0x0000000000300000 bytes
[13:02:44.085] D_MSG : attributes:  0x0
[13:02:44.087] D_MSG : 

[13:02:44.088] D_MSG : name:        UEFI_RT_NV
[13:02:44.089] D_MSG : startLBA:    278528
[13:02:44.089] D_MSG : endLBA:      279039
[13:02:44.090] D_MSG : size:        0x0000000000040000 bytes
[13:02:44.091] D_MSG : attributes:  0x0
[13:02:44.093] D_MSG : 

[13:02:44.094] D_MSG : name:        UEFI_RT_NV_RPMB
[13:02:44.094] D_MSG : startLBA:    282624
[13:02:44.097] D_MSG : endLBA:      282879
[13:02:44.098] D_MSG : size:        0x0000000000020000 bytes
[13:02:44.098] D_MSG : attributes:  0x0
[13:02:44.100] D_MSG : 

[13:02:44.101] D_MSG : 	-- GPT ENDs --
[13:02:44.102] D_MSG : 
[13:02:44.103] D_MSG : 
[13:02:44.103] D_MSG : 
[13:02:44.104] D_MSG : 
[13:02:44.105] D_MSG : 
[13:02:44.106] D_MSG : 
[13:02:44.107] D_MSG : 
[13:02:44.107] D_MSG : 
[13:02:44.108] D_MSG : 
[13:02:44.109] D_MSG : 
[13:02:44.110] D_MSG : 
[13:02:44.111] D_MSG : 
[13:02:44.113] D_MSG : 
[13:02:44.114] D_MSG : 
[13:02:44.115] D_MSG : 
[13:02:44.116] D_MSG : 
[13:02:44.116] D_MSG : 
[13:02:44.117] D_MSG : 
[13:02:44.118] D_MSG : 
[13:02:44.119] D_MSG : 
[13:02:44.120] D_MSG : 
[13:02:44.120] D_MSG : 
[13:02:44.121] D_MSG : 
[13:02:44.122] D_MSG : 
[13:02:44.123] D_MSG : 
[13:02:44.124] D_MSG : Sending OPEN_MULTI_REQ
[13:02:45.137] D_ERR : Message send failed with error code -1
[13:02:45.138] D_ERR : Failed to get response to OPEN_MULTI_REQ
[13:02:45.139] D_MSG : ALPHA EMERGENCY FLASH END
[13:02:50.151] D_MSG : Emergency messaging closed successfully
[13:02:50.155] D_MSG : Operation took about 12.00 seconds.
[13:02:50.161] D_ERR : THOR2 1.8.2.18 exited with error code 85021 (0x14C1D)


THOR2_EMERGENCYFLASHV1_ERROR_MSG_SEND_RECEIVE_FAILED
```



any ideas about this error?  thanks for your time


----------



## MrCego (Dec 26, 2015)

Again, are you sure you are selecting correct hex for you phone?


----------



## MorgothN7 (Jan 6, 2016)

Is there any posibility that navifirm server will be online soon again?


----------



## DilanChd (Jan 6, 2016)

MorgothN7 said:


> Is there any posibility that navifirm server will be online soon again?

Click to collapse



Hi,

No idea. I haven't an ETA.


----------



## MorgothN7 (Jan 6, 2016)

Kaptaiin said:


> Hi,
> 
> No idea. I haven't an ETA.

Click to collapse



And is there any other way how to get a firmware? That Nokia Suite Care for Store thing doesn't work either :/
I really need firmware for L920 059Q805


----------



## ipknightly (Jan 8, 2016)

Just to echo the above, I just picked up a 620 on ebay a week ago and since it is stuck at 8.0.10211.204, I ended up here (thanks for this tutorial) and Navifirm+ shows the servers being down this entire time, is there anywhere else to get a ROM?
Also, the device does show up in Windows (10), does that mean I don't need to install the driver included in the LumiaFlashTools archive, or will this particular driver be needed when the device is in FFU Download mode?


----------



## tonbonz (Jan 8, 2016)

Firmware and updates.. http://www.seidea.com
Often get corrupt file errors while flashing firmware downloaded from this sight but I've had the same issue with Care Suite. Just redownload and pay attention to renaming the files.


----------



## ipknightly (Jan 8, 2016)

tonbonz said:


> Firmware and updates.. http://www.seidea.com
> Often get corrupt file errors while flashing firmware downloaded from this sight but I've had the same issue with Care Suite. Just redownload and pay attention to renaming the files.

Click to collapse



Thanks for the link tonbonz and thanks again for the tutorial Kaptaiin, worked like a charm, I'm blown away, I didn't even know this was possible a week ago, xda comes through again.


----------



## Charliekrad (Jan 8, 2016)

Since NaviFirm+ being down i have been unable to download firmware, does anyone have 059R075 available to download?
Thanks


----------



## MorgothN7 (Jan 8, 2016)

tonbonz said:


> Firmware and updates..Often get corrupt file errors while flashing firmware downloaded from this sight but I've had the same issue with Care Suite. Just redownload and pay attention to renaming the files.

Click to collapse



Detecting maleware all over files from this site. 
Could some one send me firmware for Nokia L920 RM-821 059Q805?


----------



## tonbonz (Jan 9, 2016)

@MorgothN7 I have NEVER had malware detected from anything I download from that site. What detection program on what OS? If you get corrupt file  error while flashing that is a download issue that even occurs with Care Suite as I stated in earlier post and has nothing to do with malware. By the way Google is your friend, if people would enter the product code into the search bar they could find plenty of places to download from instead of expecting the devs to do everything for them.


----------



## nate0 (Jan 9, 2016)

MorgothN7 said:


> Detecting maleware all over files from this site.
> Could some one send me firmware for Nokia L920 RM-821 059Q805?

Click to collapse



Try using the Windows Device Recovery Tool and manipulate the tool with Fiddler to download whatever country variant you need.  It can be a bit finicky, but if I figured it out someone else should have no issues doing that too.


----------



## precha11 (Jan 9, 2016)

nate0 said:


> Try using the Windows Device Recovery Tool and manipulate the tool with Fiddler to download whatever country variant you need.  It can be a bit finicky, but if I figured it out someone else should have no issues doing that too.

Click to collapse



Hi,

Could you tell us the exact procedure. Im stuck on EE and i would t have my Lumia 930 unbranded.

Thanks


----------



## DilanChd (Jan 10, 2016)

NaviFirm+ will be back (partially) next week say Bellino, via an update.
https://www.facebook.com/Symbian.Toys/posts/922083127868037


----------



## nate0 (Jan 11, 2016)

precha11 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Could you tell us the exact procedure. Im stuck on EE and i would t have my Lumia 930 unbranded.
> 
> Thanks

Click to collapse



This is how I managed to download variant "059W025" for RM-1045 with the Windows Device Recovery Tool.

-Install Windows Device Recovery Tool.
-Install Fiddler, launch, it and configure this option first:
1. Tools->Fiddler Options select the HTTPS tab then mark the checkbox for Decrypt HTTPS traffic.

-Launch Windows Device Recovery Tool.
-Connect your phone and make sure your device is discovered.
-In Fiddler using the bulls-eye select button drag this onto Windows Device Recovery Tool window and select it.
-In fiddler configure this additional Option:
1. Click on Rules and select Automatic Break Points then mark/bullet Before Requests (this causes each http/https request to pause and be captured from the WDRT allowing it to be manipulated/edited before the request is completed.

Downloading the variant ffu file:
-In the Windows Device Recovery Tool Window I followed the normal steps until it attempts to locate the devices FW on the server. Once it the discovery starts I looked at the Fiddler tool and initiated the first request to Run to Completion found as a green box button in the Text View sample of the request.

-When I did that it displayed a second request of my current Hardware Model Lumia and the Variant that should be requested for it.  It should look similar to the below.
{"api-version":"1","condition":["default"],"query":{"manufacturerHardwareModel":"RM-xxxx","manufacturerHardwareVariant":"059xxxx","manufacturerName":"Microsoft","manufacturerProductLine":"Lumia","packageClass":"Public","packageType":"Firmware"},"response":null}

From there you just edit the text that includes the Manufacturer HW Variant with what you need then Run to Completion again.  In this case 059xxxx became 059W025.  When you do this the edited request is sent by the Windows Device Recovery Tool and the server hosting should reply to the tool allowing that FW to be identified by the WDRT.  From there you will click through the steps to get to the download/pre-flashing screen of whichever variant package you sent in the request.  Fiddler being that it pauses on every request will need to be monitored for any other requests to process just before you download the FW.  Before you send that final request to completion in Fiddler go back to the Rules option and put the Automatic Breakpoints to Disabled again.  Then click Run to Completion.  You then should see the downloads begin processing.

It took me more than handful of tries as I kept hanging up at the download step, then I was finally able to pick out the steps of and understand the handshake process.

PS
The ability to do this is at least a year old or more, as I actually found an old disquss posting outlining basically these same steps.


----------



## precha11 (Jan 12, 2016)

nate0 said:


> This is how I managed to download variant "059W025" for RM-1045 with the Windows Device Recovery Tool.
> 
> -Install Windows Device Recovery Tool.
> -Install Fiddler, launch, it and configure this option first:
> ...

Click to collapse




Cool. Thanks for the explanation.

Im going to try it later .

If i do it with windows 10 preview will it revert back to 8.1?


----------



## nate0 (Jan 12, 2016)

Yes. It should refer back to the newest WP 8 available, since Windows 10 mobile is not completely official.


----------



## Dale Coffing (Jan 13, 2016)

*Bricked TMobile Lumia 925*



Javorem21 said:


> QUOTE=anaheiim;60159562][Tutorial] How to flash a Lumia device
> 
> Various preparations
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




---------- Post added at 04:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:06 PM ----------



Hi, none of them.[/QUOTE]


----------



## DilanChd (Jan 13, 2016)

Dale Coffing said:


> Hi, none of them.

Click to collapse



Hi,

I did not understand. What is your problem exactly?


----------



## dxdy (Jan 13, 2016)

Kaptaiin said:


> Hi,
> 
> I did not understand. What is your problem exactly?

Click to collapse



maybe he want report dead links or navifirm+ down...


----------



## DilanChd (Jan 13, 2016)

dxdy said:


> maybe he want report dead links or navifirm+ down...

Click to collapse



Yes, I think also. But, I say this in the OP.


----------



## Dale Coffing (Jan 14, 2016)

Kaptaiin said:


> Hi,
> 
> I did not understand. What is your problem exactly?

Click to collapse



Good night I didn't realize that went out like that! Sorry for the confusion.
I have a bricked Lumia 925 from TMobile. I had it setup to fast track load the latest Windows 10 builds and on the last one it messed up my phone and now all it does is reboot constantly to the TMobile white screen then recycles it again , and again, etc until the battery runs down. I don't know how to recover it or maybe it just became a paper weight? I was hoping I could flash it somehow but I am stuck in the reboot mode. Any help would be appreciated


----------



## DilanChd (Jan 14, 2016)

Dale Coffing said:


> Good night I didn't realize that went out like that! Sorry for the confusion.
> I have a bricked Lumia 925 from TMobile. I had it setup to fast track load the latest Windows 10 builds and on the last one it messed up my phone and now all it does is reboot constantly to the TMobile white screen then recycles it again , and again, etc until the battery runs down. I don't know how to recover it or maybe it just became a paper weight? I was hoping I could flash it somehow but I am stuck in the reboot mode. Any help would be appreciated

Click to collapse



You are unable to boot your Lumia device into FFU Download Mode? If is no, try to flash with the Windows Device Recovery Tool software.


----------



## precha11 (Jan 14, 2016)

nate0 said:


> This is how I managed to download variant "059W025" for RM-1045 with the Windows Device Recovery Tool.
> 
> -Install Windows Device Recovery Tool.
> -Install Fiddler, launch, it and configure this option first:
> ...

Click to collapse




Just to let you know i figured it out and everything went ok. Thanks so much for telling me how to do it


----------



## nate0 (Jan 16, 2016)

precha11 said:


> Just to let you know i figured it out and everything went ok. Thanks so much for telling me how to do it

Click to collapse



Excellent...glad I could help.


----------



## DilanChd (Jan 16, 2016)

For all:

The NaviFirm+ software re-works partially. The product code's search feature is currently unavailable. The NaviFirm+ software will again be updated to a version 4 to Q2 2016 including, among other things, a new search feature.

During this time, I advise you to use the mrcrab.net service (service is with sensitive case, so use upper-case) that currently allows a product code search.


----------



## MrCego (Jan 17, 2016)

You can use Cellomania page to download ffus too.


----------



## DilanChd (Jan 17, 2016)

MrCego said:


> You can use Cellomania page to download ffus too.

Click to collapse



Hi,

Yes, I know, but I prefer mrcrab.net to cellomania.com.


----------



## smokin901 (Jan 17, 2016)

I have AT&T Lumia 640 

RM-1073  product code : 059X0B8 which can be 
now that it can be unbranded using this guide http://forum.xda-developers.com/windows-phone-8/general/brand-att-lumia-640-lte-t3294971

Can I flash rom for 

RM1072 Product code 059X1Q3


What would be most appropriate Unbranded ROM which will give me
LTE 700MHz or 800MHz and 1800MHz
UMTS 2100

more band supported the better


----------



## cronojay (Jan 17, 2016)

Good job smokin...we have been waiting for this...


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2016)

*WPID*

Flashing of Nokia Lumia 1520 
When i open the WPID folder and install the package. Put the phone in the boot mode and can't see the flash file. File type only i have is .wp
How to open this type of files?
Thanks


----------



## DilanChd (Jan 17, 2016)

[email protected] said:


> Flashing of Nokia Lumia 1520
> When i open the WPID folder and install the package. Put the phone in the boot mode and can't see the flash file. File type only i have is .wp
> How to open this type of files?
> Thanks

Click to collapse



Hi,

I don't know where you have found a .wp file, but WPID opens only a .ffu file.


----------



## smokin901 (Jan 18, 2016)

smokin901 said:


> I have AT&T Lumia 640
> 
> RM-1073  product code : 059X0B8 which can be
> now that it can be unbranded using this guide http://forum.xda-developers.com/windows-phone-8/general/brand-att-lumia-640-lte-t3294971
> ...

Click to collapse



 I have succesfully debranded my phone 
@_Kaptaiin_ can this be done?


----------



## DilanChd (Jan 18, 2016)

smokin901 said:


> I have succesfully debranded my phone
> @_Kaptaiin_ can this be done?

Click to collapse



If you can flash a RM-1072 ROM, for your requirements, flash 059X184 RM-1072 VAR EURO FR CV. LTE 700 MHz, 800 MHz and 1800 MHz, and WCDMA HSPA 2100 are availables.


----------



## smokin901 (Jan 18, 2016)

smokin901 said:


> I have AT&T Lumia 640
> 
> RM-1073  product code : 059X0B8 which can be
> now that it can be unbranded using this guide http://forum.xda-developers.com/windows-phone-8/general/brand-att-lumia-640-lte-t3294971
> ...

Click to collapse





Kaptaiin said:


> If you can flash a RM-1072 ROM, for your requirements, flash 059X184 RM-1072 VAR EURO FR CV. LTE 700 MHz, 800 MHz and 1800 MHz, and WCDMA HSPA 2100 are availables.

Click to collapse



I have installed the ROM but ROM does not have Field Test Option (##3282# does not do anything) to check for available bands. is there a way to add Field Test, or is there a way to check for available bands.


----------



## DilanChd (Jan 18, 2016)

smokin901 said:


> I have installed the ROM but ROM does not have Field Test Option (##3282# does not do anything) to check for available bands. is there a way to add Field Test, or is there a way to check for available bands.

Click to collapse



Good question. I don't know. Maybe with an app that lists the HW/SW components?


----------



## jam4180 (Jan 21, 2016)

*Lumia 635 Boostmobile in Italy no GSM network*

Hello I have a Lumia 635 Boost Mobile RM 1078 bought in America. I'm not working in Italy and the GSM network. I installed Custom PFD 005 and Root Tool I have modified the registry keys as described in this forum changing 

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Cellular\MVSettings\IMSISpecific\Default\General]
"CardLock"=dword:00000000

Just change to "CardLock"=dword:00000002

 now connects to the GSM network operate voice calls and text messages, but does not work even if the network data in the options if you can choose 3G or 4G. Who can help me ? Thank you


----------



## Dale Coffing (Jan 22, 2016)

Kaptaiin said:


> You are unable to boot your Lumia device into FFU Download Mode? If is no, try to flash with the Windows Device Recovery Tool[/URL] software.

Click to collapse



I wasn't able to get the Recovery Tool to recognize the phone being connected when I first connected.  Well I just kept trying to get the Windows Phone Recovery Tool to connect by letting the phone continue to reboot itself and after about 5 minutes the Tool recognized it! So I am in the process of downloading the latest image now. Thanks for your help!! It is taking awhile to download but I am sure I am back in business. I appreciate you man!


----------



## forgreatsouce (Jan 22, 2016)

NA


----------



## sp00kydd (Jan 27, 2016)

Hi!

Thank you for the great tutorial.

But after updating NaviFirm+ to 3.3 I'm tot able to insert product code...


----------



## DilanChd (Jan 27, 2016)

sp00kydd said:


> Hi!
> 
> Thank you for the great tutorial.
> 
> But after updating NaviFirm+ to 3.3 I'm tot able to insert product code...

Click to collapse



Hi,

Thx for your feedback.
See the "*Status of the servers since the NaviFirm+ software*" part of the OP.


----------



## cabe72000 (Jan 27, 2016)

Kaptaiin, incredible tutorial, i swear i read it all out, but maybe im too noob for windows phones (in android manage to do several mods in a couple of my phones)

In a RM-975 from Argentina, in the very begining im not able to found the full product key, i entered either in Information about the phone, and in extra information, took out the battery and the sim and could not be able to found the full product number. 

The phone is a RM-975_1019 from Movistar, with Lumia Denim.

I want to install an Unbraded ROM, but im not able to find one fitting my phone ( i founded for 630, and 620, but no 635). 

Maybe there is some info/tutorial im missing. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## DilanChd (Jan 27, 2016)

cabe72000 said:


> Kaptaiin, incredible tutorial, i swear i read it all out, but maybe im too noob for windows phones (in android manage to do several mods in a couple of my phones)
> 
> In a RM-975 from Argentina, in the very begining im not able to found the full product key, i entered either in Information about the phone, and in extra information, took out the battery and the sim and could not be able to found the full product number.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi,

Thx 

059W3P7 RM-975 VAR MVP LATAM 6F MOVISTAR SL matches to the ROM that is currently installed in your Lumia device.

Now, you wish flash a unbranded ROM. So, I advice you to flash this FFU file. It matches to 059W1Z6 RM-975 VAR LTA 7R CV (000-22 by default). This download Weblink expires quickly. So, if you have not downloaded while it is valid, tell me it for that I can give you a new download Weblink for the same FFU file.

Best regards,


----------



## cabe72000 (Jan 27, 2016)

Kaptaiin said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thx
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



As Chug said in the first planes movie "you are in the zoneeeee"...OMG kaptaiin you are a genious!!! i don't even had to look for it you gave me the link!!!


Ok, i'm getting the archive right now (it's a miracle that office computer don't block it) and the follow your tutorial to flash and post here the result. 

A simple Thanks is not enought! 

Thousands of Thanks,

regards!


----------



## dracushor87 (Jan 28, 2016)

@Kaptaiin , thank you for this wonderfull tutorial!
i have a dual sim Lumia 435 ( RM-1069 ) with product code 059X3W7( orange branded, romania)
i want to flash an unbranded version, but i can't figure out what product code to use to get a new ROM.
can you advise me on what product code to use?
thank you!


----------



## DilanChd (Jan 28, 2016)

dracushor87 said:


> @Kaptaiin , thank you for this wonderfull tutorial!
> i have a dual sim Lumia 435 ( RM-1069 ) with product code 059X3W7( orange branded, romania)
> i want to flash an unbranded version, but i can't figure out what product code to use to get a new ROM.
> can you advise me on what product code to use?
> thank you!

Click to collapse



Hi,

Thx 

Flash 059X0Q5 RM-1069 VAR EURO 7F CV (000-33, sold as being unbranded in Romania). FFU file: https://softwarerepo.blob.core.wind...=hV+zYM552ovKo+uznGXfb7dMKE5LpxhPSGx5mP9JwrU=
This download Weblink expires quickly. So, if you have not downloaded while it is valid, tell me it for that I can give you a new download Weblink for the same FFU file.

Best regards,


----------



## dracushor87 (Jan 28, 2016)

Kaptaiin said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thx
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



got it!
now it's time to flash!
Thank you!


----------



## DilanChd (Jan 28, 2016)

dracushor87 said:


> got it!
> now it's time to flash!
> Thank you!

Click to collapse



You're welcome


----------



## alexcolina3 (Jan 29, 2016)

*Hi friend*



Kaptaiin said:


> You're welcome

Click to collapse



hi I need your help and I would like you can help me I have a nokia lumia 925 and I need to fix the bootloader if you can help me it will be wonderful... thanks and sorry about my english is not so good.


----------



## alexcolina3 (Jan 29, 2016)

ok I had WP 8.1 and then I put TP, and I try to come back to WP8 and then it's dead  I have try so different method(thor2, WDRT, NCS WID) and I dont have luck to fix it. when I use the thor2 method I get this error [17:45:35.113] D_MSG : THOR2 1.8.2.18
[17:45:35.113] D_MSG : Built for Windows @ 13:36:46 Jun 16 2015
[17:45:35.113] D_MSG : Thor2 is running on Windows of version 6.1
[17:45:35.113] D_MSG : thor2 -mode emergency -hexfile rm-892.hex -mbnfile msimage.mbn -orig_gpt 
[17:45:35.113] D_MSG : Process started Fri Jan 29 17:45:35 2016
[17:45:35.263] D_MSG : Debugging enabled for  emergency 

[17:45:35.263] D_MSG : Initiating emergency download
[17:45:42.637] D_MSG : Using default emergency protocol
[17:45:42.637] D_MSG : ALPHA EMERGENCY FLASH START
[17:45:42.637] D_MSG : Emergency Programmer V1 version 2014.10.31.001
[17:45:42.637] D_MSG : Hex download selected
[17:45:42.637] D_MSG : Check if device in Dload
[17:45:42.637] D_MSG : Connection to DLOAD mode succeeded
[17:45:42.637] D_MSG : Get Dload parameters
[17:45:42.775] D_MSG : Sending HEX flasher to the device
[17:45:43.107] D_MSG : Sending GO command if HEX flasher successfully uploaded.
[17:45:44.546] D_MSG : Emergency Programmer V1 version 2014.10.31.001
[17:45:44.546] D_MSG : Mbn download selected
[17:45:44.556] D_MSG : Waiting for connection to flash programmer
[17:45:47.057] D_MSG : Connecting to flash programmer
[17:45:47.067] D_MSG : Received valid HELLO_RSP
[17:45:47.067] D_MSG : Safe version=true, transfer size=15360
[17:45:47.077] D_MSG : Received valid SECURITY_RSP
[17:45:47.077] D_MSG : Successfully connected to flash programmer
[17:45:47.077] D_MSG : Connection to flash programmer succeeded
[17:45:47.077] D_MSG : Uploading bootloader(s), UEFI, etc from MBN image to the eMMC. This will take up to 20 seconds
[17:45:47.077] D_MSG : Reading GPT from binary
[17:45:47.077] D_MSG : 	-- GPT STARTs--
[17:45:47.077] D_MSG : name:        DPP
[17:45:47.077] D_MSG : startLBA:    4096
[17:45:47.077] D_MSG : endLBA:      20479
[17:45:47.087] D_MSG : size:        0x0000000000800000 bytes
[17:45:47.087] D_MSG : attributes:  0x0
[17:45:47.087] D_MSG : 

[17:45:47.087] D_MSG : name:        MODEM_FSG
[17:45:47.087] D_MSG : startLBA:    20480
[17:45:47.087] D_MSG : endLBA:      26623
[17:45:47.087] D_MSG : size:        0x0000000000300000 bytes
[17:45:47.087] D_MSG : attributes:  0x0
[17:45:47.087] D_MSG : 

[17:45:47.087] D_MSG : name:        SSD
[17:45:47.087] D_MSG : startLBA:    28672
[17:45:47.097] D_MSG : endLBA:      28703
[17:45:47.097] D_MSG : size:        0x0000000000004000 bytes
[17:45:47.097] D_MSG : attributes:  0x0
[17:45:47.097] D_MSG : 

[17:45:47.097] D_MSG : name:        SBL1
[17:45:47.097] D_MSG : startLBA:    32768
[17:45:47.097] D_MSG : endLBA:      35767
[17:45:47.097] D_MSG : size:        0x0000000000177000 bytes
[17:45:47.097] D_MSG : attributes:  0x0
[17:45:47.107] D_MSG : 

[17:45:47.107] D_MSG : name:        SBL2
[17:45:47.107] D_MSG : startLBA:    36864
[17:45:47.107] D_MSG : endLBA:      39863
[17:45:47.107] D_MSG : size:        0x0000000000177000 bytes
[17:45:47.107] D_MSG : attributes:  0x0
[17:45:47.107] D_MSG : 

[17:45:47.107] D_MSG : name:        SBL3
[17:45:47.107] D_MSG : startLBA:    40960
[17:45:47.107] D_MSG : endLBA:      45055
[17:45:47.117] D_MSG : size:        0x0000000000200000 bytes
[17:45:47.117] D_MSG : attributes:  0x0
[17:45:47.117] D_MSG : 

[17:45:47.117] D_MSG : name:        UEFI
[17:45:47.117] D_MSG : startLBA:    45056
[17:45:47.117] D_MSG : endLBA:      50055
[17:45:47.117] D_MSG : size:        0x0000000000271000 bytes
[17:45:47.117] D_MSG : attributes:  0x0
[17:45:47.117] D_MSG : 

[17:45:47.117] D_MSG : name:        RPM
[17:45:47.127] D_MSG : startLBA:    53248
[17:45:47.127] D_MSG : endLBA:      54247
[17:45:47.127] D_MSG : size:        0x000000000007d000 bytes
[17:45:47.127] D_MSG : attributes:  0x0
[17:45:47.127] D_MSG : 

[17:45:47.127] D_MSG : name:        TZ
[17:45:47.127] D_MSG : startLBA:    57344
[17:45:47.127] D_MSG : endLBA:      58343
[17:45:47.127] D_MSG : size:        0x000000000007d000 bytes
[17:45:47.127] D_MSG : attributes:  0x0
[17:45:47.137] D_MSG : 

[17:45:47.137] D_MSG : name:        WINSECAPP
[17:45:47.137] D_MSG : startLBA:    61440
[17:45:47.137] D_MSG : endLBA:      62463
[17:45:47.137] D_MSG : size:        0x0000000000080000 bytes
[17:45:47.137] D_MSG : attributes:  0x0
[17:45:47.137] D_MSG : 

[17:45:47.137] D_MSG : name:        BACKUP_SBL1
[17:45:47.137] D_MSG : startLBA:    65536
[17:45:47.137] D_MSG : endLBA:      68535
[17:45:47.147] D_MSG : size:        0x0000000000177000 bytes
[17:45:47.147] D_MSG : attributes:  0x0
[17:45:47.147] D_MSG : 

[17:45:47.147] D_MSG : name:        BACKUP_SBL2
[17:45:47.147] D_MSG : startLBA:    69632
[17:45:47.147] D_MSG : endLBA:      72631
[17:45:47.147] D_MSG : size:        0x0000000000177000 bytes
[17:45:47.147] D_MSG : attributes:  0x0
[17:45:47.147] D_MSG : 

[17:45:47.157] D_MSG : name:        BACKUP_SBL3
[17:45:47.157] D_MSG : startLBA:    73728
[17:45:47.157] D_MSG : endLBA:      77823
[17:45:47.157] D_MSG : size:        0x0000000000200000 bytes
[17:45:47.157] D_MSG : attributes:  0x0
[17:45:47.157] D_MSG : 

[17:45:47.157] D_MSG : name:        BACKUP_UEFI
[17:45:47.157] D_MSG : startLBA:    77824
[17:45:47.157] D_MSG : endLBA:      82823
[17:45:47.157] D_MSG : size:        0x0000000000271000 bytes
[17:45:47.157] D_MSG : attributes:  0x0
[17:45:47.157] D_MSG : 

[17:45:47.167] D_MSG : name:        BACKUP_RPM
[17:45:47.167] D_MSG : startLBA:    86016
[17:45:47.167] D_MSG : endLBA:      87015
[17:45:47.167] D_MSG : size:        0x000000000007d000 bytes
[17:45:47.167] D_MSG : attributes:  0x0
[17:45:47.167] D_MSG : 

[17:45:47.167] D_MSG : name:        BACKUP_TZ
[17:45:47.167] D_MSG : startLBA:    90112
[17:45:47.167] D_MSG : endLBA:      91111
[17:45:47.167] D_MSG : size:        0x000000000007d000 bytes
[17:45:47.167] D_MSG : attributes:  0x0
[17:45:47.167] D_MSG : 

[17:45:47.167] D_MSG : name:        BACKUP_WINSECAPP
[17:45:47.167] D_MSG : startLBA:    94208
[17:45:47.167] D_MSG : endLBA:      95231
[17:45:47.177] D_MSG : size:        0x0000000000080000 bytes
[17:45:47.177] D_MSG : attributes:  0x0
[17:45:47.177] D_MSG : 

[17:45:47.177] D_MSG : name:        UEFI_BS_NV
[17:45:47.177] D_MSG : startLBA:    98304
[17:45:47.177] D_MSG : endLBA:      98815
[17:45:47.177] D_MSG : size:        0x0000000000040000 bytes
[17:45:47.177] D_MSG : attributes:  0x0
[17:45:47.177] D_MSG : 

[17:45:47.177] D_MSG : name:        UEFI_NV
[17:45:47.177] D_MSG : startLBA:    102400
[17:45:47.177] D_MSG : endLBA:      102911
[17:45:47.177] D_MSG : size:        0x0000000000040000 bytes
[17:45:47.187] D_MSG : attributes:  0x0
[17:45:47.187] D_MSG : 

[17:45:47.187] D_MSG : name:        PLAT
[17:45:47.187] D_MSG : startLBA:    106496
[17:45:47.187] D_MSG : endLBA:      122879
[17:45:47.187] D_MSG : size:        0x0000000000800000 bytes
[17:45:47.187] D_MSG : attributes:  0x0
[17:45:47.187] D_MSG : 

[17:45:47.187] D_MSG : name:        EFIESP
[17:45:47.187] D_MSG : startLBA:    131072
[17:45:47.187] D_MSG : endLBA:      262143
[17:45:47.187] D_MSG : size:        0x0000000004000000 bytes
[17:45:47.187] D_MSG : attributes:  0x0
[17:45:47.197] D_MSG : 

[17:45:47.197] D_MSG : name:        MODEM_FS1
[17:45:47.197] D_MSG : startLBA:    262144
[17:45:47.197] D_MSG : endLBA:      268287
[17:45:47.197] D_MSG : size:        0x0000000000300000 bytes
[17:45:47.197] D_MSG : attributes:  0x0
[17:45:47.197] D_MSG : 

[17:45:47.197] D_MSG : name:        MODEM_FS2
[17:45:47.197] D_MSG : startLBA:    270336
[17:45:47.197] D_MSG : endLBA:      276479
[17:45:47.197] D_MSG : size:        0x0000000000300000 bytes
[17:45:47.197] D_MSG : attributes:  0x0
[17:45:47.197] D_MSG : 

[17:45:47.197] D_MSG : name:        UEFI_RT_NV
[17:45:47.207] D_MSG : startLBA:    278528
[17:45:47.207] D_MSG : endLBA:      279039
[17:45:47.207] D_MSG : size:        0x0000000000040000 bytes
[17:45:47.207] D_MSG : attributes:  0x0
[17:45:47.207] D_MSG : 

[17:45:47.207] D_MSG : name:        UEFI_RT_NV_RPMB
[17:45:47.207] D_MSG : startLBA:    282624
[17:45:47.207] D_MSG : endLBA:      282879
[17:45:47.207] D_MSG : size:        0x0000000000020000 bytes
[17:45:47.207] D_MSG : attributes:  0x0
[17:45:47.207] D_MSG : 

[17:45:47.207] D_MSG : 	-- GPT ENDs --
[17:45:47.207] D_MSG : 
[17:45:47.207] D_MSG : 
[17:45:47.207] D_MSG : 
[17:45:47.207] D_MSG : 
[17:45:47.207] D_MSG : 
[17:45:47.207] D_MSG : 
[17:45:47.207] D_MSG : 
[17:45:47.207] D_MSG : 
[17:45:47.207] D_MSG : 
[17:45:47.207] D_MSG : 
[17:45:47.207] D_MSG : 
[17:45:47.207] D_MSG : 
[17:45:47.217] D_MSG : 
[17:45:47.217] D_MSG : 
[17:45:47.217] D_MSG : 
[17:45:47.217] D_MSG : 
[17:45:47.217] D_MSG : 
[17:45:47.217] D_MSG : 
[17:45:47.217] D_MSG : 
[17:45:47.217] D_MSG : 
[17:45:47.217] D_MSG : 
[17:45:47.217] D_MSG : 
[17:45:47.217] D_MSG : 
[17:45:47.217] D_MSG : 
[17:45:47.217] D_MSG : 
[17:45:47.217] D_MSG : Sending OPEN_MULTI_REQ
[17:45:48.223] D_ERR : Message send failed with error code -1
[17:45:48.223] D_ERR : Failed to get response to OPEN_MULTI_REQ
[17:45:48.223] D_MSG : ALPHA EMERGENCY FLASH END
[17:45:56.378] D_MSG : Emergency messaging closed successfully
[17:45:56.378] D_MSG : Operation took about 21.00 seconds.
[17:45:56.408] D_ERR : THOR2 1.8.2.18 exited with error code 85021 (0x14C1D)

what do you think about?


----------



## XxCyberHackerxX (Jan 31, 2016)

Does the program still work?


----------



## DilanChd (Jan 31, 2016)

XxCyberHackerxX said:


> Does the program still work?

Click to collapse



Read correctly and in fully my tutorial.

What software?
- The NaviFirm+ software (ROM's download) not works currently. Use currently the mrcrab.net service instead of the NaviFirm+ software.
- The Windows Phone Image Designer software (ROM's installation) works.


----------



## XxCyberHackerxX (Jan 31, 2016)

Is there any other way to download the ROMS currently?


----------



## DilanChd (Jan 31, 2016)

XxCyberHackerxX said:


> Is there any other way to download the ROMS currently?

Click to collapse



Yes. I just say it. I also told you of correctly read my tutorial . Everything is written.


----------



## cabe72000 (Feb 1, 2016)

Kaptaiin said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thx
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Kaptaiin status report here!!

Alles Gut!!! jeje, everything went PERFECT!! no problems, flash was ok with your tutorial and the FFU archive. Phone is Unbranded, and working smoother than before. I will see how evolves. 

Once again 1000 thanks!


----------



## DilanChd (Feb 2, 2016)

cabe72000 said:


> Kaptaiin status report here!!
> 
> Alles Gut!!! jeje, everything went PERFECT!! no problems, flash was ok with your tutorial and the FFU archive. Phone is Unbranded, and working smoother than before. I will see how evolves.
> 
> Once again 1000 thanks!

Click to collapse



Hi,

You're welcome 

Best regards,


----------



## magic55 (Feb 4, 2016)

Application Info shows 03 SW Variant instead of Poland Country Variant and mobile operator  ORG-PL instead of 000-PL. This might affect the performance or battery life (the process of checking the background of the incompatibility)?


----------



## crutchcorn (Feb 5, 2016)

This is amazing. I had already flashed the TMobile ROM and then realized that I didn't even SIM Unlock it. :| To those, like me, that made this dumb mistake - the product code for the ATT GoPhone Lumia 640 is: 059X0B8. 

Thank you so much again to all the devs involved!!!


----------



## Cholens (Feb 11, 2016)

NaviFirm is down try http://www.lumiafirmware.com/


----------



## gahbmwm5 (Feb 15, 2016)

I was curious about this too as I have a AT&T branded L-950 RM-1105....but all I have researched....not possible..oh well will wait patiently ...hell I still on stock: 01078.00017.15454.xxxx firmware... but at least OS: 10586.107) through MS Insider Preview Release Ring-just added..lol) Typical AT&T.....now two firmware updates behind!!


The ROM of my Lumia device is AT&T branded, what can I do?

If the ROM of your Lumia device is AT&T branded, it may be that you can't unbrand your Lumia device. In the most cases, the AT&T branded ROMs includes an platform protection to prevent any changing of ROM. Thus, if the protection is enabled, you can't flash an non-AT&T branded ROM, because you will get an FFU signature error.
If I attempt to FLASH tothe following ROM 059X5B6-RM-1104 VAR EURO A6 CV, and my present AT&T Branded ROM has this platform protection....will I just get a FFU signature error.......where I could just back-out/cancel, or will I risk a brinked device....?? Just purchased the phone...lol THANKS

However, if this platform protection is enabled, you can try, on some Lumia devices, to bypass it by differents ways:
Use this tutorial written by @pankaj981.
Use this tutorial written by @e-Pig.

I have actually D/L this RM-1104 file: https://api.swrepository.com/rest-a...3065.13756.031D89_retail_prod_signed.ffu/urls
Software version 01078.00038.16025.39014
This comes from djtonka's thread:  [Lumia 550/950/XL] Generic EU FFU image flashing file. Direct Microsoft links

I have thoroughly reviewed your beautifully written, and very detailed tutorial, and heck English is not your native language...GREAT JOB!  
I would love to take a chance, however there has been no successful flashing for a AT&T branded 950  RM 1105 VAR US ATT SL BLACK Variant:059X4D5 device with a Generic 950 EU RM-1104 ROM....man would love to get the latest firmware: 1078.00038.10586.130xx, but atlas will utilize good judgement, and wait for MS/AT&T to push out their updated firmwares..lol


----------



## tarindersingh100 (Feb 15, 2016)

Kaptaiin said:


> RM-1074 includes the ROMs for APAC, IMEA and LTA, but not for EURO. So, there is no RM-1074 EURO ROM. If you wish flash an EURO ROM, flash an RM-1072 EURO ROM. However, you will maybe get the FFU signature error. If you get this error, it doesn't unsafe, but it will prevent you to flash an RM-1072 ROM on an RM-1074 physical device.

Click to collapse



where can i download lumia 1072 for uk then please?


----------



## DilanChd (Feb 15, 2016)

Hi @gahbmwm5,

Currently, there is no way to flash a non-AT&T ROM on the RM-1105.

- - - - - - -

Hi @tarindersingh100,

FFU file for 059X133 RM-1072 VAR EURO GB CV – http://dilan.link/1R4b1tV


----------



## tarindersingh100 (Feb 15, 2016)

Kaptaiin said:


> Hi @gahbmwm5,
> 
> Currently, there is no way to flash a non-AT&T ROM on the RM-1105.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



thankyou so much!!


----------



## DilanChd (Feb 15, 2016)

tarindersingh100 said:


> thankyou so much!!

Click to collapse



You're welcome


----------



## gahbmwm5 (Feb 15, 2016)

Kaptaiin said:


> Hi @gahbmwm5,
> 
> Currently, there is no way to flash a non-AT&T ROM on the RM-1105.

Click to collapse



Hi Kaptaiin,

Thank you sir for confirming this...I will periodically check up on your 'great thread' as possibly one of our collective colleagues will eventually find a way to debrand a AT&T ROM for the L-950....especially when good-ole-AT&T starts following behind (once again) regarding firmware updates!  Go Microsoft and keep up the pressure...lol


----------



## princely01 (Feb 16, 2016)

*thank you very much my lumia 920 is back to life*

i followed your steps and i recovered my lumia 920 i used mrcrab.net for my ROM(RM 821)


----------



## gazmendf (Feb 17, 2016)

hi i am new in wp i have lumia 640 rm-1072 does any country received a windows 10 update if yes where to download rom


----------



## DilanChd (Feb 17, 2016)

gazmendf said:


> hi i am new in wp i have lumia 640 rm-1072 does any country received a windows 10 update if yes where to download rom

Click to collapse



Hi,

No. It must waiting.


----------



## gazmendf (Feb 17, 2016)

Kaptaiin said:


> Hi,
> 
> No. It must waiting.

Click to collapse



thanks man :good:


----------



## noersetiawan (Feb 21, 2016)

Any way to bypass signature check? I've tried this method along with WDRT, NSRT, and any other official recovery tool in the past, all always ended the same about signature failure. This could be a hardware failure but is very very very unlikely, because it only happened right after updating W10M to newer build (.107 to an insider configuration update), unlike typical situation where phone randomly reboot and bricked, I think the newer build is having incorrect firmware (a new firmware not the same with WP8.1 one), do you think is it possible?


----------



## genda (Feb 21, 2016)

*lumia 640 LTE*

hello 

i recently got at&t lumia unlocked but branded and i put this rom 059X227 
and everything works normal. it is argentina rom but i live in europe my question is if there is any rom unbranded for europe on rm-1073 , that i can use 

thanks a lot

edit
there is nothing wrong with 059X227 just wonder if there is "better'' rom for europe i can use  maybe more unlocked bands or anything 

thanks


----------



## DilanChd (Feb 21, 2016)

genda said:


> hello
> 
> i recently got at&t lumia unlocked but branded and i put this rom 059X227
> and everything works normal. it is argentina rom but i live in europe my question is if there is any rom unbranded for europe on rm-1073 , that i can use
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi,

There is no ROM for Europe from the RM-1073.


----------



## genda (Feb 21, 2016)

Kaptaiin said:


> Hi,
> 
> There is no ROM for Europe from the RM-1073.

Click to collapse



thank u for response mate and for this thread helped a lot of us :good:


----------



## venioni (Feb 21, 2016)

can someone help me i try to flash different variant rom on my lumia 735 4g but nothing when i make all the step after open recovery tool and downloand the official variant rom not flash my wish rom who i want to change why happent to me this?


----------



## DilanChd (Feb 21, 2016)

venioni said:


> can someone help me i try to flash different variant rom on my lumia 735 4g but nothing when i make all the step after open recovery tool and downloand the official variant rom not flash my wish rom who i want to change why happent to me this?

Click to collapse



Hi,

What is the original product code of your Lumia device?
What is the product code that you wish install to your Lumia device?
What is your country?


----------



## sofkamer (Feb 21, 2016)

deleted


----------



## DilanChd (Feb 21, 2016)

sofkamer said:


> Get some errors while tried to flash my Lumia 640 LTE AT&T 059X0B8______to______059X0M9 - RM-1073 GLOBAL SWAP.
> Did all things exactly from OP-post.
> I included in spoiler my command promt (executed as admin ofc.) with these errors. Any solutions? Btw reset protection is turned off.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi,

Be sure that the reset protection is disabled.
http://windows.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/protect-my-phone


----------



## sofkamer (Feb 21, 2016)

deleted


----------



## venioni (Feb 21, 2016)

after much time i make it to flash my lumia 735 with different country variant,now my question is my phone bands sim has change to different sim bands or has the same bands?


----------



## DilanChd (Feb 21, 2016)

@sofkamer

I can not help you, sorry. Maybe wait for someone else come here.

- - - - - - -

Hi @venioni,

Has changed.


----------



## sofkamer (Feb 21, 2016)

deleted


----------



## classicalmood (Feb 22, 2016)

Problem to flash from AT&T to TMobile . Please help. Thanks.


> C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Care Suite\Windows Device Recovery Tool>thor2 -mode uefiflash -ffufile %HomePath%\Desktop\Package\RM1073_02177.00000.15203.26115_RETAIL_prod_signed_1001_023F70_TMO-US.ffu
> THOR2 1.8.2.18
> Built for Windows @ 13:36:46 Jun 16 2015
> Thor2 is running on Windows of version 6.2
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## undergndperu (Feb 22, 2016)

*Lumia Icon/929*

Hi ppl, new guy around here.
Well, I'm a Windows Phone user since my LG Optimus 7... later, replaced it with a Lumia 800... Lumia 820... Lumia 920 and a week ago, an Icon/929 arrived to my place.

I've been waiting for the 930 since Nokia announced it... and in my country, Viettel was the only company offering  it, but only for its 3G band. After a long research, wondering why my carrier (Movistar) didn't offer the 930 model (but the 830), figured out that it was because of the 930 incompatibility with their LTE band (Class 4 - 1700/2100 Mhz AWS). And after making more research, discovered that the Verizon's Lumia Icon/929 would work without problems on Movistar's LTE network, so I purchased an used and unlocked one at Swappa.

The phone arrived with WP8.1 (Denim). After inserting the SIM, the phone recognized my network after 10 seconds. The APN and carrier SIM settings were set automatically. But...

* The data connection switches all the time between 3G and H+, no LTE/4G. Sometimes after waking up the phone, it shows 3G, but when the location icon appears, it turns to H+. Also when I use the data connection (surfing the web or accessing to online services). Most of the time is in H+.
* The worst part is the carrier network signal: It happens 10 or 20 times a day, when I lose it completely, showing me the "No SIM card inserted" icon. When this happen, I have to wait around 10 seconds to automatically have it back.

> I tried all kind of SIM settings (Auto APN, Manual APN; Roaming, No Roaming; Max data connection speeds)... and had the same behaviour. Also updated it to Windows Phone 10 through Developer Preview (Slow) and the only new stuff that I found on SIM settings was a "IMS not registered" message. Same signal behaviour.
> Yesterday, after figured out that WP10 was incompatible with some of my favourite apps and was draining the batt very fast, I rolled back to WP8.1 and I'm still having the same crazy signal behaviour.

What's wrong with the signal? Do I have to go to the carrier's office and request them to set something to have LTE working on the phone?  At least to avoid the signal lost? Or it's all related to the phone due to its Verizon's past? Maybe a bad antenna?

I've read that if I rollback to WP8.0 I'll have more APN settings and maybe it will work on LTE. 

Any feedback will be much appreciated (and sorry for this long story) 
Cheers!!!

ps1: Btw, using the same SIM (with an adapter) in my 920 (Denim), the LTE works flawlessly.
ps2: Sorry for my bad English =P


----------



## DilanChd (Feb 22, 2016)

Hi @sofkamer,

Yeah, I had already added in the new FAQ from my tutorial, but I have not again posted the new FAQ.

- - - - - - -

Hi @classicalmood,

Use this tutorial: http://forum.xda-developers.com/windows-phone-8/general/brand-att-lumia-640-lte-t3294971

- - - - - - -

Hi @undergndperu,

I don't know. You may need to post your problem on a thread at you. This should provide more answers, because here on my thread the issues are quickly drowned by others.


----------



## undergndperu (Feb 22, 2016)

Sorry Kaptaiin. 100% agree with you, my bad. Any moderator, delete my post pls. Thx!


> Hi @undergndperu,
> 
> I don't know. You may need to post your problem on a thread at you. This should provide more answers, because here on my thread the issues are quickly drowned by others.

Click to collapse


----------



## venioni (Feb 22, 2016)

Can someone please help me to found this firmware for my LUMIA 735 (RM-1038_1054)  is el-gr i looking 
here :http://www.lumiafirmware.com/guid/ but nothink, i dont found please help!


----------



## DilanChd (Feb 23, 2016)

venioni said:


> Can someone please help me to found this firmware for my LUMIA 735 (RM-1038_1054)  is el-gr i looking
> here :http://www.lumiafirmware.com/guid/ but nothink, i dont found please help!

Click to collapse



Hi,

059W5Q1 RM-1038 VAR EURO 7F CV http://www.lumiafirmware.com/ser/RM-1038/guid/059W5Q1


----------



## googcs (Feb 23, 2016)

I am using a ATT Lumia 640 and I am unable to get further with this step
 Copy and past to the command prompt :
● the cd %ProgramFiles%\Microsoft Care Suite\Windows Device Recovery Tool command if the computer is x86 ;
● or the cd %ProgramFiles(x86)%\Microsoft Care Suite\Windows Device Recovery Tool command if the computer is x64.
#4 — Copy and modify the thor2 -mode vpl -vplfile %HomePath%\Desktop\Package\x.vpl command, where x is the name of the VPL file previously downloaded.

I get the following error
C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Care Suite\Windows Device Recovery Tool> thor2 -mode vpl -vplfile c:\Desktop\Package\RM1073_059X0P7_02177.00000.15203.26115_509.vpl
THOR2 1.8.2.18
Built for Windows @ 13:36:46 Jun 16 2015
Thor2 is running on Windows of version 6.2
thor2 -mode vpl -vplfile c:\Desktop\Package\RM1073_059X0P7_02177.00000.15203.26115_509.vpl
Process started Tue Feb 23 14:36:57 2016
Logging to file C:\Users\Admin\AppData\Local\Temp\thor2_win_20160223143657_ThreadId-1128.log
Parsing VPL file c:\Desktop\Package\RM1073_059X0P7_02177.00000.15203.26115_509.vpl
Failed to load/parse VPL file
Operation took about 0.00 seconds.

Usage: thor2 -mode [MODE] -[ARGUMENT]... -[FLAG]...
Try `thor2 --help' for more information.

---------- Post added at 08:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:38 PM ----------




googcs said:


> I am using a ATT Lumia 640 and I am unable to get further with this step
> Copy and past to the command prompt :
> ● the cd %ProgramFiles%\Microsoft Care Suite\Windows Device Recovery Tool command if the computer is x86 ;
> ● or the cd %ProgramFiles(x86)%\Microsoft Care Suite\Windows Device Recovery Tool command if the computer is x64.
> ...

Click to collapse



I got it figured out, the info posted here was not right.  I used thor2 -mode uefiflash -ffufile "Location of downloaded ROM" and it worked


----------



## DilanChd (Feb 23, 2016)

Hi @googcs,

Try:

```
thor2 -mode vpl -vplfile %HomePath%\Desktop\Package\RM1073_059X0P7_02177.00000.15203.26115_509.vpl
```

Edit: Okay


----------



## nbs1 (Feb 26, 2016)

Hello, thank you for your tutorial. It is very helpful.
I have a Microsoft Lumia 640 Lte. I flashed the  1072 GB CV rom successfully but the system's information shows the manufacturer is Nokia not Microsoft! Why does this happen? Is the Rom wrong or the procedure?
I also upgrade to win10 via windows insider and the info in Insider shows "OEM:Nokia"


----------



## noersetiawan (Feb 26, 2016)

Any way to bypass signature check? Always got ffu signature failed for any method


----------



## DilanChd (Feb 26, 2016)

nbs1 said:


> Hello, thank you for your tutorial. It is very helpful.
> I have a Microsoft Lumia 640 Lte. I flashed the  1072 GB CV rom successfully but the system's information shows the manufacturer is Nokia not Microsoft! Why does this happen? Is the Rom wrong or the procedure?
> I also upgrade to win10 via windows insider and the info in Insider shows "OEM:Nokia"

Click to collapse



Hi,

I think this is the first time I hear of this thing. So, I don't know.

- - - - - - -



noersetiawan said:


> Any way to bypass signature check? Always got ffu signature failed for any method

Click to collapse



Hi,

Try maybe with this way if you have a compatible Lumia device.


----------



## nbs1 (Feb 27, 2016)

Kaptaiin said:


> Hi,
> 
> I think this is the first time I hear of this thing. So, I don't know.

Click to collapse



I changed again the rom with DE CV and seems to be fixed... But the Windows Inseder app still shows my device as Nokia..
Thanks for the reply


----------



## noersetiawan (Feb 27, 2016)

Kaptaiin said:


> Hi,
> Hi,
> 
> Try maybe with this way if you have a compatible Lumia device.

Click to collapse



What good is unlocking bootloader do? I don't wanna do that, just want to restore my phone to original firmware since it bricked from W10M, but I can't seem to get pass signature check because apparently something is changed.


----------



## DilanChd (Feb 27, 2016)

noersetiawan said:


> What good is unlocking bootloader do? I don't wanna do that, just want to restore my phone to original firmware since it bricked from W10M, but I can't seem to get pass signature check because apparently something is changed.

Click to collapse



Ok, I see now. But, you did not say this in your previous message, hence the interest to give as much detail as possible, as I indicated from my tutorial.


----------



## noersetiawan (Feb 27, 2016)

Kaptaiin said:


> Ok, I see now. But, you did not say this in your previous message, hence the interest to give as much detail as possible, as I indicated from my tutorial.

Click to collapse



Very good.
Now it's clear that I need to flash my device, it is still detected as NOKIA BOOTMGR (not QHSUSB_DLOAD), I've followed your tutorial until step _#4 — Copy and modify the thor2 -mode vpl -vplfile %HomePath%\Desktop\Package\x.vpl command, where x is the name of the VPL file previously downloaded._, but unable to finish it because of ffu signature error, any way to bypass it?


----------



## DilanChd (Feb 27, 2016)

noersetiawan said:


> Very good.
> Now it's clear that I need to flash my device, it is still detected as NOKIA BOOTMGR (not QHSUSB_DLOAD), I've followed your tutorial until step _#4 — Copy and modify the thor2 -mode vpl -vplfile %HomePath%\Desktop\Package\x.vpl command, where x is the name of the VPL file previously downloaded._, but unable to finish it because of ffu signature error, any way to bypass it?

Click to collapse



And directly with WDRT give you the same error?


----------



## noersetiawan (Feb 27, 2016)

Kaptaiin said:


> And directly with WDRT give you the same error?

Click to collapse



Yes, with WDRT, thor in cmd, NSRT, all gives similar ffu signature failed error. My emmc is not damaged or corrupted, based on my research, I just need to disable emmc write protection to skip signature check, some says I need to use WPinternal but nobody explicitly say how to do it either, just say 'try wpinternal tools' then they're gone , AFAIK that tool is for unlocking bootloader and creating homebrew ROM, I don't see any correlation with my problem. Another way is to use flasher box and that's by no means easy, even nokia care center in my region can't do that, they insist to replace the mainboard, and lumia phone is kinda unpopular here that no repair shop would try to fix it because of they know nothing about lumia even though they do have the box. Buying the box isn't an option, here its price is almost double the cost of my phone. So in short I'm looking for another solution.


----------



## noersetiawan (Feb 29, 2016)

feherneoh said:


> You should do an emergency flash to fix bootloader and get rid of ffu error

Click to collapse



Hello there,
Can you tell me how? At least point me somewhere with the right direction?


----------



## tarindersingh100 (Feb 29, 2016)

nbs1 said:


> Hello, thank you for your tutorial. It is very helpful.
> I have a Microsoft Lumia 640 Lte. I flashed the  1072 GB CV rom successfully but the system's information shows the manufacturer is Nokia not Microsoft! Why does this happen? Is the Rom wrong or the procedure?
> I also upgrade to win10 via windows insider and the info in Insider shows "OEM:Nokia"

Click to collapse



i think you have flashed older firmware on it which was for nokia lumia 640. it has now changed to microsoft lumia 640. download the firmware from this link below and then flash it. 
http://www.lumiafirmware.com/ser/RM-1072/guid/059X133
hopefully that will help. also install it from lumia flashtool.


----------



## boubakria (Feb 29, 2016)

*Can't flash*

Hi, thanks for this precious Tuto, I made the same steps according to your description, but unfortunatly, the command windows tells me firstly:"winusb in use" 
 Usb phone (Lumia 1320) plugged, I see "Windows Phone Device" in the explorer. But the program only reboots the phone and replaces the phone as nothing happened after rebooting.
Please tell me what's the prblm? Now the phone is on build n° 3058.50000.1424.011 (the same I like to flash)
So why to flash: Update after update, I loosed may native apps (like here maps, one drive, ... ) because in one moment it was possible to displace even native apps to sd card, then I moved many apps to sd  card , native apps included  . After that another update did not recognise the SD card( only one solution: format). That's why I seek to make the whole reset to this build.
With my very modest knowledge, i think that the prblm is from the winusb.sys that is used by another program (busy)....
This is the response of the command:
C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Care Suite\Windows Dev
mode uefiflash -ffufile C:\Users\ana\Desktop\Package\RM
RETAIL_eu_france_218_11_453020_prd_signed.ffu -do_full_
set
THOR2 1.8.2.18
Built for Windows @ 13:36:46 Jun 16 2015
Thor2 is running on Windows of version 6.1
thor2 -mode uefiflash -ffufile C:\Users\ana\Desktop\Pac
4.0011_RETAIL_eu_france_218_11_453020_prd_signed.ffu -d
tory_reset
Process started Mon Feb 29 19:22:50 2016
Logging to file C:\Users\ana\AppData\Local\Temp\thor2_w
d-4660.log
Debugging enabled for  uefiflash

Initiating FFU flash operation
WinUSB in use.
isDeviceInNcsdMode
Normal mode detected
Rebooting to the normal mode...
Resp from NCSd {"id":7,"jsonrpc":"2.0","result":null}

Operation took about 5 minutes, 15 seconds.

THOR2_ERROR_TO_COMMUNICATE_WITH_DEVICE

THOR2 1.8.2.18 exited with error code 84102 (0x14886)


----------



## DilanChd (Feb 29, 2016)

boubakria said:


> Hi, thanks for this precious Tuto, I made the same steps according to your description, but unfortunatly, the command windows tells me firstly:"winusb in use"
> Usb phone (Lumia 1320) plugged, I see "Windows Phone Device" in the explorer. But the program only reboots the phone and replaces the phone as nothing happened after rebooting.
> 
> [...]

Click to collapse



Hi,

Your Lumia device works correctly?
Try to uninstall all WDRT components (program/drivers/etc) and reinstall it, then retry.

If the problem persists, try on another computer.


----------



## noersetiawan (Mar 1, 2016)

feherneoh said:


> You'll need an emergency loader ( http://www.lumiafirmware.com/ can help with that ) and a tool that can flash the phone in emergency mode

Click to collapse



I already figured that much about the firmware, the question is what tool I can use? Can you name it? And how to do it? Any tool I mentioned didn't work because it can't bypass signature check.


----------



## 535iu (Mar 1, 2016)

I read that I have to block this: 

{2377fe1b-C10F-47da-92f3-fc517345a3c0} 
{4c2aae0a-5e94-4d47-99e3-2608e34c536a} 
{B6E3E590-9FA5-40C0-86AC-EF475DE98E88} 

It is true? I have to block all that? Which owns what? I block anything else? 

Please can someone explain me what to do? 

I fill this: 

PATH: 
KEY OR VALUE NAME: 
TYPE (TAP TO EXPAND): 
VALUE: 

I do not want to annoy nothing. What should I put in each section? 

Many thanks.

---------- Post added at 02:45 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:43 AM ----------

Currently I have the build .107. 

All my privileged applications still work when you upgrade to the next build? I would not do HR. 

Thanks.

---------- Post added at 02:45 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:45 AM ----------

Currently I have the build .107. 

All my privileged applications still work when you upgrade to the next build? I would not do HR. 

Thanks.

---------- Post added at 02:46 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:45 AM ----------

What are their differences in W10M? 

Which of the two is more secure? 

I've used vcREG and I have installed CustomPFD, Storage Explorer, File Manager, AdBlocker... 

Can my phone now catch viruses? How can I do that my phone is safer without giving up this kind of applications? 

Thanks a lot.


----------



## noersetiawan (Mar 1, 2016)

feherneoh said:


> You should either try thor2 or WPInternals, but not sure if the latter allows emergency flashing on unsupported Lumias

Click to collapse



As I've already said, I tried thor2, along with WDRT, LSRT, NSR for Retail, and Nokia Care Suite, and they are all failed because of signature error, which make sense since all basically is Thor. My simple question is, how do I use, step by step, WPInternal to do emergency flashing or anything that could bypass signature check?
My Lumia is supported.


----------



## 535iu (Mar 2, 2016)

*Help*



535iu said:


> I read that I have to block this:
> 
> {2377fe1b-C10F-47da-92f3-fc517345a3c0}
> {4c2aae0a-5e94-4d47-99e3-2608e34c536a}
> ...

Click to collapse



Help.


----------



## noersetiawan (Mar 2, 2016)

feherneoh said:


> You use Thor2 with Lumia flashmode, but it can also flash phones in emergency mode
> In WPInternals, you should try the "restore bootloader" option.
> You will need the emergency loader and the FFU for that

Click to collapse



Hello again,

I tried your solution, with following results:

*Flash FFU*
With command

```
thor2 -mode uefiflash -ffufile ffufile.ffu
```
the result is

```
THOR2_ERROR_FA_SIGNATURE_FAIL
```


```
THOR2 1.8.2.1.8 exited with error code -100658938 (0xFA001106)
```
as expected.

*Thor emergency mode*
With command

```
thor2 mode emergency -hexfile hexfile.hex -mbnfile mbnfile.mbn -orig_gpt
```
the result is 

```
THOR2_ERROR_CONNECTION_NOT_FOUND
```


```
THOR2 1.8.2.1.8 exited with error code 84000 (0x14820)
```
yeah doesn't make sense, phone is connected and detected just fine as NOKIA BOOTMGR, even WDRT can detect it and I can flash it, which failed with "Operation ended with failure. This software is not correctly signed or signed for this device."

*Flash VPL*
With command

```
thor2.exe -mode vpl -maxtransfersizekb 1 -vplfile vplfile.vpl
```
the result is 

```
THOR2 1.8.2.1.8 exited with error code -100658938 (0xFA001106)
```

*WPInternal*
The error message is

```
Error using FFU. Try an FFU image which matches the phone.
```

Very weird, I'm using the correct firmware files, I've looked at the back of my phone, the code is correct and matched with the one I got from lumiafirmware.com, also it's the same with the one downloaded by WDRT, it did a verification check and these files are valid and not corrupted. Is there something I missed? Any further advice?


----------



## noersetiawan (Mar 3, 2016)

feherneoh said:


> You should see if you can put the phone in emergency mode
> If you tell me the model number, I can check if I can find a way to do that, but that will require disassembling the phone

Click to collapse



Hey,

Which mode is called emergency mode and how do I get to it?
The only stances I have figured out are:

 Power button only > Normal Nokia logo > ERROR: Unable to find bootable option
 Power + Vol. Down > Normal Nokia logo > ERROR: Unable to find bootable option for a split second > powered off
 Power + Vol. Up> Normal Nokia logo > ERROR: Unable to find bootable option for a split second > powered off
 WDRT > My device was not detected > *phone gets detected* Device Info, firmware version unknown > Install Software & Disclaimer > Downloading package/Verifying > Make sure battery is at least 25% screen > Next > BIG Nokia logo > phone reboot to ERROR: Unable to find bootable option & WDRT display "Operation ended with failure. This software is not correctly signed or not signed for this device."
 Thor 2 flash FFU > THOR2_ERROR_FA_SIGNATURE_ERROR > Phone stuck on BIG Nokia logo, have to take the battery out or hold power button to turn off


My phone information from the backside sticker:
Model: 520
Type: RM-914
Code: 059S3Q0

Do I get to jump some pins or solder things? Now that's exciting


----------



## noersetiawan (Mar 3, 2016)

feherneoh said:


> 520? then WPInternals.
> Check PM

Click to collapse



Yep, done doing your message and replied, did you get my reply? I replied, tap submit message, but then I checked my sent folder but it's still empty 

UPDATE:
After reading WPInternal Getting Started page, there is section that stated:
"*Warning:* There is a known bug related to Samsung branded memory which is used in some Lumia phones. This bug can be triggered during flashing both with official and unoffical tools and during OS updates and will render the entire eMMC (flash memory) to become write protected. If this bug* is not *caused by this tool (official tools also trigger it) but instead it is a fault caused by a combination of the Samsung eMMC bug and recent eMMC drivers.
It is possible that tweakers may be able to modify drivers or restore an old driver to avoid this problem using the access provided by this tool."

Link mentioned is http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2096045

Based on http://forum.gsmhosting.com/vbb/f67...mc-error-unable-find-bootable-option-1931094/ I think I stumbled upon this very bug.


----------



## tower_gilead (Mar 6, 2016)

To reboot when stuck nokia logo use the reboot phone command from OP GUIDE. I believe it is. ..

Thor2 -mode rnd -bootnormalmode


----------



## pbanj (Mar 7, 2016)

will this work to debrand the att lumia 1520?


----------



## adnanbhuiyan (Mar 7, 2016)

*Lumia devices flashing*

My Lumia 540 Dual SIM, RM-1141, Product Code: 059W9X6. pleas upload this lumia firmware


----------



## DilanChd (Mar 8, 2016)

Hi @535iu,

Your request is not related to the subject of my thread. You must ask your request to the good thread.

Thank you for your understanding,


----------



## DilanChd (Mar 8, 2016)

pbanj said:


> will this work to debrand the att lumia 1520?

Click to collapse



Hi @pbanj,

No, does not work.

Best regards,



adnanbhuiyan said:


> My Lumia 540 Dual SIM, RM-1141, Product Code: 059W9X6. pleas upload this lumia firmware

Click to collapse



Hi @adnanbhuiyan,

Indeed, there is not. However, we can not do anything for this.
Maybe use a other software package. What is your country?

Best regards,


----------



## cmfooballcoach (Mar 8, 2016)

I am getting a Thor2 Mode error when trying to upload the package.  Any thoughts?  I am copying and pasting and modifying per the tutorial.  Thanks!


----------



## DilanChd (Mar 8, 2016)

cmfooballcoach said:


> I am getting a Thor2 Mode error when trying to upload the package.  Any thoughts?  I am copying and pasting and modifying per the tutorial.  Thanks!

Click to collapse



Hi @cmfooballcoach,

What is your Lumia device? What is the software package that you have downloaded and that you have tried to install? What is this error? What is exactly the command that you have execute? Can you provide a screenhsot?


----------



## adnanbhuiyan (Mar 9, 2016)

DilanChd said:


> Hi @pbanj,
> 
> No, does not work.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



My country is Bangladesh


----------



## UCFour (Mar 9, 2016)

Hi can u provide me with the download link for lumia flash tools?


----------



## 666evilangel666 (Mar 9, 2016)

Thank you for the tutorial!


----------



## DilanChd (Mar 9, 2016)

adnanbhuiyan said:


> My country is Bangladesh

Click to collapse



Hi @adnanbhuiyan,

Use 059X291 RM-1141 VAR IMEA 4Y CV
http://www.lumiafirmware.com/ser/RM-1141/guid/059X291

Best regards,



Harish_Kumar said:


> Hi can u provide me with the download link for lumia flash tools?

Click to collapse



Hi @Harish_Kumar,

LumiaFlashTools was for my old tutorial. Now, please read the new tutorial from OP (post #1).

Best regards,


----------



## mateam (Mar 10, 2016)

*lumia 625 - unbranded - france*

hello,
I am inside member and from the last update of windows mobile (Lumia 625)
I have the message:


> error unable to find a bootable option. press any key to shutdown

Click to collapse



my code is 059T3n6 (back of the battery)
1- when i used windows device recovery tool, i have a message:
the pilot i snot correctly signed  or not signed fir this device.
2- when i used your method, i have the same message.

do you know what i can do ?

Many thanks.


----------



## DilanChd (Mar 10, 2016)

mateam said:


> hello,
> I am inside member and from the last update of windows mobile (Lumia 625)
> I have the message:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi @mateam,

Remplacement de la carte mère par vous-même ou par un service après-vente.


----------



## DzieX (Mar 11, 2016)

This method doesn't always work. In my case (Lumia 830 RM-984), when I tried to get back from Red Stone to 8.1 I got error after WDRT was trying to set phone to flash mode. Nokia Care Suite in version 5.3.112.1425 helped here. Newer one wasn't able to detect my phone. I got software from lumiafirmware.com as you wrote in first post.


----------



## Chelfy02 (Mar 12, 2016)

Doesn't work nokia lumia 635.


----------



## DilanChd (Mar 12, 2016)

Chelfy02 said:


> Doesn't work nokia lumia 635.

Click to collapse



Hi Chelfy02,

I want to help you, but you must start by reading my tutorial correctly and completely. I mention that :
_Feel free to ask any questions about my tutorial on the Feedback and support for Tutorial | Unbrand Lumia devices thread by writing a message in indicating the Lumia device used, its product type, the package chooses, your country of residence and the error if there is. The XDA Developers community can best assist you, only if you give an maximum of details. Thank you of your understanding._​
Best regards,


----------



## ferarri (Mar 12, 2016)

*nokia red screen (*

C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Care Suite\Windows Device Recovery Tool> thor2 -mode vpl -vplfile %HomePath%\Desktop\Package\RM914_059S328_3058.50000.1425.0012_051.vpl
THOR2 1.8.2.18
Built for Windows @ 13:36:46 Jun 16 2015
Thor2 is running on Windows of version 6.2
thor2 -mode vpl -vplfile \Users\User\Desktop\Package\RM914_059S328_3058.50000.1425.0012_051.vpl
Process started Sat Mar 12 18:44:35 2016
Logging to file C:\Users\User\AppData\Local\Temp\thor2_win_20160312184435_ThreadId-5440.log
Parsing VPL file \Users\User\Desktop\Package\RM914_059S328_3058.50000.1425.0012_051.vpl
Successfully parsed VPL
Flashing .ffu file RM914_3058.50000.1425.0012_RETAIL_apac_singapore_267_12_441226_prd_signed.ffu (SW version 3058.50000.1425.0012)
Debugging enabled for  uefiflash

Initiating FFU flash operation
WinUSB in use.
isDeviceInNcsdMode
isDeviceInNcsdMode is false
Device mode 6  Uefi mode
[THOR2_flash_state] Pre-programming operations
Disable timeouts
Get flashing parameters
Lumia Flash detected
Protocol version 1.15 Implementation version 1.28
Size of one transfer is 2363392
Size of buffer is 2359296
Number of eMMC sectors: 15269888
Platform ID of device: Nokia.MSM8227.P6036.1.2
Async protocol version: 01
Security info:
Platform secure boot enabled
Secure FFU enabled
JTAG eFuse blown
RDC not found
Authentication not done
UEFI secure boot enabled
SHK enabled
Device supports FFU protocols: 0019
[THOR2_flash_state] Device programming started
Using secure flash method
CoreProgrammer version 2015.06.10.001.
Start programming signed ffu file \Users\User\Desktop\Package\RM914_3058.50000.1425.0012_RETAIL_apac_singapore_267_12_441226_prd_signed.ffu
FfuReader version is 2015061501
Send FlashApp write parameter: 0x4d544f00
Perform handshake with UEFI...
Flash app: Protocol Version 1.15 Implementation Version 1.28
DevicePlatformInfo: Nokia.MSM8227.P6036.1.2
Unknown sub block detected. Skip...
Unknown sub block detected. Skip...
Supported protocol versions bitmap is 19
Secure FFU sync version 1 supported.
Secure FFU async version 1 supported.
Secure FFU async version 3 supported.
Get CID of the device...
Get EMMC size of the device...
Emmc size in sectors: 15269888
CID: Samsung, Size 7456 MB
Start charging...
Requested write param 0x43485247 is not supported by this flash app version.
Start charging... DONE. Status = 0
Unable to send ECHO REQ or ECHO REQ not supported
Get security Status...
Security Status:
Platform secure boot is enabled.
Secure eFUSE is enabled.
JTAG is disabled.
RDC is missing from the device.
Authentication is not done.
UEFI secure boot is enabled.
Secondary HW key exists.
Get RKH of the device...
RKH of the device is F771E62AF89994064F77CD3BC16829503BDF9A3D506D3FACECAEF3F808C868FD
Get ISSW Version...
Get ISSW Version, SKIPPED!
Get system memory size...
Size of system mem: 524288 KB
Read antitheft status...
Requested read param 0x41545250 is not supported by this flash app version.
Send backup to RAM req...
Clearing the backup GPT...SKIPPED!
Successfully parsed FFU file. Header size: 0x000e0000, Payload size: 0x0000000065aa0000, Chunk size: 0x00020000, Header offset: 0x00000000, Payload offset: 0x00000000000e0000
RKH match between device and FFU file!
Option: Skip CRC32 check in use
Start sending header data...
Start sending payload data...
Percents: 0
FlashApp returned reported error in SecureFlashResp! Status: 0x0004, Specifier: 0x80000008
lastDescriptorIndex: -1 lastLocationIndex: -1
Retrying from index 0
FlashApp returned reported error in SecureFlashResp! Status: 0x0004, Specifier: 0x80000008
lastDescriptorIndex: -1 lastLocationIndex: -1
Retrying from index 0
No more retries. Exit flashing!
UEFI returned error: 0xfa000004
Exception during programming: 393220
Safe write descriptor index reached: false
Payload data transfer speed (30.00 MB/s) Elapsed time 0.30 sec
Payload data size 9.000108 MB
[IN] programSecureFfuFile. Closing \Users\User\Desktop\Package\RM914_3058.50000.1425.0012_RETAIL_apac_singapore_267_12_441226_prd_signed.ffu
programming operation failed!
Operation took about 1.00 second. Average transfer speed was 2.36 MB/s.

THOR2_ERROR_FA_ERR_WRITE_FAIL

THOR2 1.8.2.18 exited with error code 393220 (0x60004)

i get this error every time please help (((((


----------



## diegomartin07 (Mar 13, 2016)

I have de same problem with my Lumia 925 

THOR2_ERROR_TO_COMMUNICATE_WITH_DEVICE

THOR2 1.8.2.18 exited with error code 84102 (0x14886)


----------



## jalyst (Mar 14, 2016)

@DilanChd

The commands & command_switches Cholens suggest, are quite different to what you suggest:
http://www.lumiafirmware.com/info

Why is that, & is there any scenario in which folks should pick yours instead of his, or vice-versa?
I ended-up using his, & so far I've noticed no issue...


----------



## jalyst (Mar 14, 2016)

@DilanChd

As you requested in the OP, I have posted my query in this thread...
http://forum.xda-developers.com/win...ile/faq-qa-t3326724/post65836932#post65836932
But since for some reason this thread isn't locked, I'm posting here to make you aware of my post.

BR.


----------



## DilanChd (Mar 14, 2016)

jalyst said:


> @DilanChd
> 
> The commands & command_switches Cholens suggest, are quite different to what you suggest:
> http://www.lumiafirmware.com/info
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi jalyst,

The Thor2.exe program can be used to flash by various ways. Here, my tutorial shows how to flash from the VPL file (as OEM), while that is indicated by Cholens flash only the FFU file. Flash from VPL file is must that flash only the FFU file. For example, WDRT flash from the VPL file.

Best regards,


----------



## DilanChd (Mar 14, 2016)

jalyst said:


> @DilanChd
> 
> As you requested in the OP, I have posted my query in this thread...
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/win...ile/faq-qa-t3326724/post65836932#post65836932
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi jalyst,

Don't worry ^^ If I lock my thread now, I can not edit my tutorial. I go locked it later when the tutorial will be finished.

Best regards,


----------



## Newbie3000 (Mar 15, 2016)

I have a lumia 640 LTE and it says FCC ID PYARM-1073. I chose the RM-1073 Product Code and then the 059X0P7 from the middle column for T Mobile (USA). I downloaded all 14 files into one folder. When I run it, I get an error: Invalid Platform ID -100658428 (0xFA001304). What did I do wrong? Can I fix this or is my phone bricked? This is my first time trying this kind of thing. PLEASE HELP!


----------



## jalyst (Mar 15, 2016)

DilanChd said:


> The Thor2.exe program can be used to flash by various ways. Here, my tutorial shows how to flash from the VPL file (as OEM), while that is indicated by Cholens flash only the FFU file. Flash from VPL file is must that flash only the FFU file. For example, WDRT flash from the VPL file.

Click to collapse



Errr, okay... Thanks, but I don't really understand your English...  
And even what I can decipher doesn't make sense -based on what I know about VPL/FFU/WDRT/Thor2.


----------



## jalyst (Mar 15, 2016)

@DilanChd

It might be possible to give you privileges to access it, even when its locked.
Ask the mods. Certainly this is possible with other forum software. Cheers.


----------



## dramatic (Mar 15, 2016)

thanks for this valued tutorial 
my phone is L930
Phone model: Lumia 930
PackageTitle: RM-1045 VAR APAC HK CV WHITE
Product Code: 059W0J8
manufacturerHardwareModel: RM-1045

but i want to flash it with different ROM because i need different firmware version (higher is better ), which one do i have to choose ?


----------



## jalyst (Mar 15, 2016)

@dramatic

Don't post here, use the thread DilanChd has asked us to use:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/windows-10/windows-10-mobile/faq-qa-t3326724

Cheers.


----------



## dramatic (Mar 15, 2016)

thanks for this valued tutorial
my phone is L930
Phone model: Lumia 930
PackageTitle: RM-1045 VAR APAC HK CV WHITE
Product Code: 059W0J8
manufacturerHardwareModel: RM-1045

but i want to flash it with different ROM because i need different firmware version (higher is better ), which one do i have to choose ?


----------



## DilanChd (Mar 15, 2016)

jalyst said:


> @DilanChd
> 
> It might be possible to give you privileges to access it, even when its locked.
> Ask the mods. Certainly this is possible with other forum software. Cheers.

Click to collapse



Hi jalyst,

Yeah, maybe that this is possible. But I have already asked many things at admins and moderators. So, I leave them quiet for now ^^

Best regards,


----------



## DilanChd (Mar 15, 2016)

Newbie3000 said:


> I have a lumia 640 LTE and it says FCC ID PYARM-1073. I chose the RM-1073 Product Code and then the 059X0P7 from the middle column for T Mobile (USA). I downloaded all 14 files into one folder. When I run it, I get an error: Invalid Platform ID -100658428 (0xFA001304). What did I do wrong? Can I fix this or is my phone bricked? This is my first time trying this kind of thing. PLEASE HELP!

Click to collapse



Hi Newbie3000,

Try with this tutorial : http://forum.xda-developers.com/windows-phone-8/general/brand-att-lumia-640-lte-t3294971

Best regards,



jalyst said:


> Errr, okay... Thanks, but I don't really understand your English...
> And even what I can decipher doesn't make sense -based on what I know about VPL/FFU/WDRT/Thor2.

Click to collapse



Hi jalyst,

https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/dn757542(v=vs.85).aspx
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=60660170&postcount=114

Thor2 is a OEM Custom FFU Tool. But :

● Thor2 can flash as Microsoft FFU Engineering Tool (this mode can flash only the FFU file) ;

● Thor2 can flash as OEM Custom FFU Tool (this mode can flash all package files from the VPL file, not only the FFU file).

Best regards,



dramatic said:


> thanks for this valued tutorial
> my phone is L930
> Phone model: Lumia 930
> PackageTitle: RM-1045 VAR APAC HK CV WHITE
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi dramatic,

059W0J8 RM-1045 VAR APAC HK CV WHITE is the software package that is installed from your device Lumia, or is the software package that you have found from the lumiafirmware.com Website ?

What is your country ?

Best regards,


----------



## ferarri (Mar 15, 2016)

DilanChd said:


> Hi jalyst,
> 
> Don't worry ^^ If I lock my thread now, I can not edit my tutorial. I go locked it later when the tutorial will be finished.
> 
> Best regards,

Click to collapse





ferarri said:


> C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Care Suite\Windows Device Recovery Tool> thor2 -mode vpl -vplfile %HomePath%\Desktop\Package\RM914_059S328_3058.50000.1425.0012_051.vpl
> THOR2 1.8.2.18
> Built for Windows @ 13:36:46 Jun 16 2015
> Thor2 is running on Windows of version 6.2
> ...

Click to collapse



no solution for this?


----------



## DilanChd (Mar 15, 2016)

ferarri said:


> no solution for this?

Click to collapse



Hi ferarri,

I don't know the solution for this problem, sorry. Several people got this same mistake in the past with others tutorials.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 15, 2016)

Does anyone have custom rom for Nokia Lumia 1520 for Att variant?


----------



## DilanChd (Mar 15, 2016)

[email protected] said:


> Does anyone have custom rom for Nokia Lumia 1520 for Att variant?

Click to collapse



Hi Danny*@*786,

No. There is no custom ROM for the Lumia 1520 device.

Best regards,


----------



## dramatic (Mar 16, 2016)

DilanChd said:


> Hi Newbie3000,
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



1- yes it's what installed in my device and i want a replacement for it in order to have a different firmware , in other words can i flash my device with different product code than the one in my device.
2- country is "Libya".

BR


----------



## DilanChd (Mar 16, 2016)

dramatic said:


> 1- yes it's what installed in my device and i want a replacement for it in order to have a different firmware , in other words can i flash my device with different product code than the one in my device.
> 2- country is "Libya".
> 
> BR

Click to collapse



Hi dramatic,

Download and flash 059W1L4 RM-1045 VAR IMEA 3M CV WHITE. This software package contains 000-44, 000-88, 000-EG, 000-IQ, 000-JO, 000-LB, 000-LY, 000-PK and 000-PS.

Best regards,


----------



## hubh98 (Mar 16, 2016)

Quote:
Originally Posted by herry_1234

"yes, i tried but no luck. i was using the T-mobile product code as you put. Got FFU validation Error. 0xFA001304: Platform ID check fails. Reason(s): The FFU file is not meant for this product.
I also tried to replace the dll file, Nokia.Packages.VariantPackage.DataPackage20.dll. But it's not working either."

"I guess ATT has some trick on the phone.
This means that you can not flash it. There is a lock on the FFU, and currently we can not bypass."

Now there is a solution to flash ATT Lumia 635 to Tmobile firmware.
First, De-branding AT&T Nokia Lumia 635:
http://forums.windowscentral.com/nokia-lumia-635/359506-%5Bguide%5D-de-branding-t-nokia-lumia-635-**820**.html
Second, follow this thread method.

I have successfully flashed my ATT lumia 635 to tmobile.


----------



## Eurofighter_ty (Mar 17, 2016)

Hi,

I want to know what is the product code for Croatia. Can anyone help me ? I found HR but that doesn't apppear on Lumia Firmware.

http://www.lumiafirmware.com/ser/RM-1071

Can anyone post what is the country code or product code from that list for Croatia ?


----------



## DilanChd (Mar 17, 2016)

Eurofighter_ty said:


> Hi,
> 
> I want to know what is the product code for Croatia. Can anyone help me ? I found HR but that doesn't apppear on Lumia Firmware.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi Eurofighter_ty,

Download and flash the  059X0Q6 RM-1071 VAR EURO 7F CV software package.

Best regards,


----------



## Eurofighter_ty (Mar 17, 2016)

DilanChd said:


> Hi Eurofighter_ty,
> 
> Download and flash the  059X0Q6 RM-1071 VAR EURO 7F CV software package.
> 
> Best regards,

Click to collapse



Thank you very much !


----------



## coolizardman (Mar 18, 2016)

*lumia 920*

Hi,
My Lumia 920 is locked in UK by the provider EE(orange) as it was written in the info. But i want to use it in Iran.
*Manufacture name: RM-821_eu_euro1_342
software release : Lumia Cyan
Firmware revision number: 3051.50009.1451.1028*
I couldn't find the exact match with the current firmware installed.
Now I don't know which one to choose,
"059R1W4 - RM-821 VAR EURO1 GB EE SL BLACK" or "059R075 - RM-821 VAR EURO1 GB CV BLACK"
or "RM-821 VAR EU IT CV CYAN" or another version.
Can you please help me ?
Thank you for your time.


----------



## DilanChd (Mar 18, 2016)

Eurofighter_ty said:


> Thank you very much !

Click to collapse



Hi Eurofighter_ty,

You're welcome 

Best regards,



coolizardman said:


> Hi,
> My Lumia 920 is locked in UK by the provider EE(orange) as it was written in the info. But i want to use it in Iran.
> *Manufacture name: RM-821_eu_euro1_342
> software release : Lumia Cyan
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi coolizardman,

You can choose 059R075 RM-821 VAR EURO1 GB CV BLACK for example.

Best regards,


----------



## vvichev (Mar 18, 2016)

*Problem unbranding Lumia 640*

Hi,
I am trying to rebrand my Microsoft Lumia 640 LTE (ATT - USA) running Windows mobile 8.1 Update 2, OS version 8.10.15148.160. Using a Lenovo G570 Laptop with Intel core i5 running 64 bit Windows 10 Home. The package I am trying to install is RM1073_059X0P7_02177.00000.15203.26115_509. When I run thor2.exe I get the following error. The phone is still operational after that. Can any of you guys help me with this.

C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Care Suite\Windows Device Recovery Tool> thor2 -mode vpl -vplfile %HomePath%\Desktop\Package\RM1073_059X0P7_02177.00000.15203.26115_509.vpl
THOR2 1.8.2.18
Built for Windows @ 13:36:46 Jun 16 2015
Thor2 is running on Windows of version 6.2
thor2 -mode vpl -vplfile \Users\Veso\Desktop\Package\RM1073_059X0P7_02177.00000.15203.26115_509.vpl
Process started Fri Mar 18 08:46:10 2016
Logging to file C:\Users\Veso\AppData\Local\Temp\thor2_win_20160318084610_ThreadId-9972.log
Parsing VPL file \Users\Veso\Desktop\Package\RM1073_059X0P7_02177.00000.15203.26115_509.vpl
Successfully parsed VPL
Flashing .ffu file RM1073_02177.00000.15203.26115_RETAIL_prod_signed_1001_023F70_TMO-US.ffu (SW version 02177.00000.15203.26115)
Debugging enabled for  uefiflash

Initiating FFU flash operation
WinUSB in use.
isDeviceInNcsdMode
Normal mode detected
Rebooting to the normal mode...
Resp from NCSd {"id":7,"jsonrpc":"2.0","result":null}

[THOR2_flash_state] Switching to flash mode
Detecting UEFI responder
HELLO success
Lumia Boot Manager detected
Check status of battery
State of charge 92, charging current -224
Protocol version 2.6 Implementation version 2.35
Booting to FlashApp
Reboot to FlashApp command sent successfully.
Verifying that device is online
Device is online
Detecting UEFI responder
HELLO success
Lumia Flash detected
Protocol version 2.37 Implementation version 2.60
[THOR2_flash_state] Pre-programming operations
Disable timeouts
Get flashing parameters
Lumia Flash detected
Protocol version 2.37 Implementation version 2.60
Size of one transfer is 2363392
MMOS RAM support: 1
Size of buffer is 2359296
Number of eMMC sectors: 15269888
Platform ID of device: Nokia.MSM8926.P6204_ATT.1.1
Async protocol version: 01
Security info:
Platform secure boot enabled
Secure FFU enabled
JTAG eFuse blown
RDC not found
Authentication not done
UEFI secure boot enabled
SHK enabled
Device supports FFU protocols: 0015
Subblock ID 32
[THOR2_flash_state] Device programming started
Using secure flash method
CoreProgrammer version 2015.06.10.001.
Start programming signed ffu file \Users\Veso\Desktop\Package\RM1073_02177.00000.15203.26115_RETAIL_prod_signed_1001_023F70_TMO-US.ffu
FfuReader version is 2015061501
Send FlashApp write parameter: 0x4d544f00
Perform handshake with UEFI...
Flash app: Protocol Version 2.37 Implementation Version 2.60
Unknown sub block detected. Skip...
DevicePlatformInfo: Nokia.MSM8926.P6204_ATT.1.1
Unknown sub block detected. Skip...
Unknown sub block detected. Skip...
Supported protocol versions bitmap is 15
Secure FFU sync version 1 supported.
Secure FFU async version 1 supported.
Secure FFU sync version 2 supported.
Secure FFU async version 2 supported.
CRC header v. 1
CRC align bytes. 4
Get CID of the device...
Get EMMC size of the device...
Emmc size in sectors: 15269888
CID: Hynix, Size 7456 MB
Start charging...
Start charging... DONE. Status = 0
ConnSpeedEcho: Elapsed= 0.264000, EchoSpeed= 25.57, Transferred= 7077918 bytes
Get security Status...
Security Status:
Platform secure boot is enabled.
Secure eFUSE is enabled.
JTAG is disabled.
RDC is missing from the device.
Authentication is not done.
UEFI secure boot is enabled.
Secondary HW key exists.
Get RKH of the device...
RKH of the device is 831BE6B18E7006372069545885A80F786C33D064904732D39EFBE0EC7019B5D4
Get ISSW Version...
ISSW Version: 237
Thu Mar 5 13:42:08 EET 2015  ;ISSW v0237; rg2; OS; DNE; KCI 1302; ASIC 8226;
Get system memory size...
Size of system mem: 1048576 KB
Read antitheft status...
Reset Protection status: Enabled
Reset Protection version: 1.1
Send backup to RAM req...
Clearing the backup GPT...SKIPPED!
Successfully parsed FFU file. Header size: 0x000e0000, Payload size: 0x000000006c420000, Chunk size: 0x00020000, Header offset: 0x00000000, Payload offset: 0x00000000000e0000
RKH match between device and FFU file!
FFU Reset Protection version 1.1
Option: Skip CRC32 check in use
Start sending header data...
FlashApp returned reported error in SecureFlashResp!
Status: 0x1304, Specifier: 0x00000000
FA_ERR_FFU_STR_HDR_INVALID_PLATFORM_ID
Send of FFU header failed!
[IN] programSecureFfuFile. Closing \Users\Veso\Desktop\Package\RM1073_02177.00000.15203.26115_RETAIL_prod_signed_1001_023F70_TMO-US.ffu
programming operation failed!
0xFA001304: Platform ID check fails. Reason(s): The FFU file is not meant for this product. The platform ID of image does not match with platform ID of the device.

Operation took about 21.00 seconds.

THOR2_ERROR_FA_FFU_STR_HDR_INVALID_PLATFORM_ID

THOR2 1.8.2.18 exited with error code -100658428 (0xFA001304)

C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Care Suite\Windows Device Recovery Tool>

Thank you in advance!




DilanChd said:


> Feedback and support for
> Tutorial | Lumia devices flashing​
> 
> Get support
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## DilanChd (Mar 18, 2016)

Hi vvichev,

Try with this other tutorial.

Best regards,


----------



## goldenevil47 (Mar 19, 2016)

*Please Help!!!*

hello buddy. i have a lumia 540 with code 059X290. i have got thr notification about win10 update but i dont wanna update OTA beacuse i dont have wifi.. i want to maunally flash the latest firmware. but i didnt get it anywhere. navifirm+ ain't working and lumiafirmware.com doesnt have it. please tell me where to download win10 flash file.


----------



## goldenevil47 (Mar 19, 2016)

Please Help!!!
hello buddy. i have a lumia 540 with code 059X290. i have got thr notification about win10 update but i dont wanna update OTA beacuse i dont have wifi.. i want to maunally flash the latest firmware. but i didnt get it anywhere. navifirm+ ain't working and lumiafirmware.com doesnt have it. please tell me where to download win10 flash file.


----------



## DilanChd (Mar 19, 2016)

goldenevil47 said:


> hello buddy. i have a lumia 540 with code 059X290. i have got thr notification about win10 update but i dont wanna update OTA beacuse i dont have wifi.. i want to maunally flash the latest firmware. but i didnt get it anywhere. navifirm+ ain't working and lumiafirmware.com doesnt have it. please tell me where to download win10 flash file.

Click to collapse



Hi goldenevil47,

lumiafirmware.com is not at fault. The Windows 10 Mobile ROMs, for former Lumia devices, are not yet availables from the Microsoft repository servers.

Best regards,


----------



## DilanChd (Mar 19, 2016)

goldenevil47 said:


> Please Help!!!
> hello buddy. i have a lumia 540 with code 059X290. i have got thr notification about win10 update but i dont wanna update OTA beacuse i dont have wifi.. i want to maunally flash the latest firmware. but i didnt get it anywhere. navifirm+ ain't working and lumiafirmware.com doesnt have it. please tell me where to download win10 flash file.

Click to collapse



Hi goldenevil47,

http://forum.xda-developers.com/windows-10/windows-10-mobile/faq-qa-t3326724/page257#post65920037 

Best regards,


----------



## goldenevil47 (Mar 19, 2016)

DilanChd said:


> Hi goldenevil47,
> 
> lumiafirmware.com is not at fault. The Windows 10 Mobile ROMs, for former Lumia devices, are not yet availables from the Microsoft repository servers.
> 
> Best regards,

Click to collapse



Thanks buddy for the answer. So any idea when it will be available and/or will it be availabale or not?
And 1 more question: Is there anyway to capture the link of OTA update and download the flash file using that link?


----------



## DilanChd (Mar 19, 2016)

goldenevil47 said:


> Thanks buddy for the answer. So any idea when it will be available and/or will it be availabale or not?
> And 1 more question: Is there anyway to capture the link of OTA update and download the flash file using that link?

Click to collapse



Hi goldenevil47,

No ETA.
It is possible, but not for the Lumia 540.

Best regards,


----------



## coolizardman (Mar 19, 2016)

DilanChd said:


> Hi Eurofighter_ty,
> 
> You're welcome
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks for the answer, I installed the RM-821 VAR EURO1 GB CV BLACK and it worked fine but the phone is still locked.
My Operator shows 000-GB. Should I try another package or it's no use   If so, which one do you recommend ?
Unfortunately, I can't contact the original operator or the code finding websites so only option is to do it myslef.
Thank you again.


----------



## DilanChd (Mar 19, 2016)

Hi coolizardman,

Flash process do not simunlock the device.

Best regards,


----------



## Eurofighter_ty (Mar 19, 2016)

@DilanChd Hi,

I saw that on my local retailer they sell Lumia 435 without a carrier. There is any Romanian (RO) firmware unbranded (without carrier aditions) ?

I have RM-1071

Thanks !


----------



## DilanChd (Mar 19, 2016)

Hi Eurofighter_ty,

059X0Q6 RM-1071 VAR EURO 7F CV is also for Romania.

Best regards,


----------



## phantomjunior (Mar 19, 2016)

Hello,
I want to debrand my Lumia 920.  I've downloaded the package 059Q9L7 (RM-821 VAR EURO2 DE CV BLACK).
But there is a problem. I've got follow error message:

```
[16:18:31.175] D_MSG : THOR2 1.8.2.18
[16:18:31.175] D_MSG : Built for Windows @ 13:36:46 Jun 16 2015
[16:18:31.175] D_MSG : Thor2 is running on Windows of version 6.2
[16:18:31.175] D_MSG : thor2 -mode vpl -vplfile \Users\phantom\Desktop\Package\RM821_059Q9L7_3051.50009.1451.1001_1249.vpl 
[16:18:31.175] D_MSG : Process started Sat Mar 19 16:18:31 2016
[16:18:31.190] D_MSG : Parsing VPL file \Users\phantom\Desktop\Package\RM821_059Q9L7_3051.50009.1451.1001_1249.vpl
[16:18:31.190] D_MSG : Successfully parsed VPL
[16:18:31.190] D_MSG : Flashing .ffu file RM821_3051.50009.1451.1_RETAIL_eu_euro2_248_01_476635_prd_signed.ffu (SW version 3051.50009.1451.1001)
[16:18:31.190] D_MSG : Debugging enabled for  uefiflash 

[16:18:31.190] D_MSG : Initiating FFU flash operation
[16:18:31.206] D_MSG : WinUSB in use.
[16:19:31.218] D_MSG : Operation took about 1 minute, 0 seconds.
[16:19:31.218] D_ERR : THOR2 1.8.2.18 exited with error code 84003 (0x14823)
```


----------



## Marius B (Mar 19, 2016)

DilanChd said:


> Hi goldenevil47,
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/windows-10/windows-10-mobile/faq-qa-t3326724/page257#post65920037
> 
> Best regards,

Click to collapse



Hi !

For microsoft lumia 640 lte orange version work this changes ?
So actual 8.10.15148.160
Windows 8.1 update 2
Thanks.


----------



## DilanChd (Mar 19, 2016)

Hi Marius B,

You want unbrand your Lumia device ? What is the product type of your Lumia device ?

Best regards,


----------



## Marius B (Mar 19, 2016)

DilanChd said:


> Hi Marius B,
> 
> You want unbrand your Lumia device ? What is the product type of your Lumia device ?
> 
> Best regards,

Click to collapse



I want to work v 10 .
Product type ? 

02177.00000.15221.30005
2.1.0.2
8926


----------



## JeffLouder (Mar 19, 2016)

*Error Lumia 532 *

I have problems with thor help, to enter and modify this command thor2 -mode vpl -vplfile% HomePath% \ Desktop \ Package \ x.vpl command
I have a lumia 532 and download the rom: VAR LTA 7R CV


----------



## DilanChd (Mar 20, 2016)

Hi Marius B,

If you need help, the least that you can do is to express yourself in a clear way. We do not understand what you want to do. In addition, I feel that you did not read properly and fully my tutorial, while that it is one of the first thing that I said.

Thank you for making an effort.

Best regards,

* * * * * * *​
Hi JeffLouder,

The product type of your Lumia device is RM-1032 or RM-1034 ?

Best regards,


----------



## JeffLouder (Mar 20, 2016)

DilanChd said:


> Hi Marius B,
> 
> If you need help, the least that you can do is to express yourself in a clear way. We do not understand what you want to do. In addition, I feel that you did not read properly and fully my tutorial, while that it is one of the first thing that I said.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Is RM-1034


----------



## DilanChd (Mar 20, 2016)

JeffLouder,

Ok, thx.

When I say :

_#4 — Copy and modify the thor2 *-*mode vpl *-*vplfile *"%*HomePath*%\*Desktop*\*Package*\*x*.*vpl*"* command, where x is the name of the VPL file previously downloaded._​
I can not be more explicit.

But, I have done for you :

thor2 *-*mode vpl *-*vplfile *"%*HomePath*%\*Desktop*\*Package*\*RM1034*_*059X0J3*_*02074*.*00000*.*15234*.*28003*_*014*.*vpl*"*

Best regards,


----------



## hitchhooker (Mar 20, 2016)

Hey!
My product code has wiped totally off but my phone is Lumia 635 and bought from Spain and branded for ES ORANGE. Does anybody know the product code for the phone or way i could find it?
OS: 8.10.14219.341
FW: 02040.00019.15235.28006


----------



## DilanChd (Mar 20, 2016)

Hi hitchhooker,

Your Lumia 635 has 1GB of RAM ?

Best regards,


----------



## devilocate (Mar 21, 2016)

*Not switching to flash mode*

Hi,I have a lumia 520 with win10  and I want to downgrade to win8.1  so first I used the recovery tool and it couldn't switch to flash mode so I tried your method and again the phone doesn't go to flash mode it just restarts several times and nothing happens 

```
Initiating FFU flash operation
WinUSB in use.
isDeviceInNcsdMode
Normal mode detected
Rebooting to the normal mode...
Resp from NCSd {"id":7,"jsonrpc":"2.0","result":null}

Operation took about 6 minutes, 47 seconds.

THOR2_ERROR_TO_COMMUNICATE_WITH_DEVICE

THOR2 1.8.2.18 exited with error code 84102 (0x14886)
```
so what should I do to switch it to flash mode?


----------



## Marius B (Mar 21, 2016)

DilanChd said:


> Hi Marius B,
> 
> If you need help, the least that you can do is to express yourself in a clear way. We do not understand what you want to do. In addition, I feel that you did not read properly and fully my tutorial, while that it is one of the first thing that I said.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Rm-1072_1024 with windows 10


----------



## hitchhooker (Mar 21, 2016)

DilanChd said:


> Hi hitchhooker,
> 
> Your Lumia 635 has 1GB of RAM ?
> 
> Best regards,

Click to collapse



oh god, always thought I was sold 1gb version but seems it's 512MB RM-974_1064 mobile operator 000-ES


----------



## DilanChd (Mar 21, 2016)

Hi hitchhooker,

Ok. So, 059W1T8 RM-974 VAR EURO ES CV includes the 000-ES and ORG-ES software variants.

Best regards,


----------



## vvichev (Mar 21, 2016)

Hi DilanChd,

Thank you for your post!
I tried it but it also does not work. Here is the output:
C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Phone Kits\8.1\Tools\bin\i386>iutool.exe -p C:\Lumia -V

(IUTool Version: 11:52:10/Feb  7 2014)

ERROR: Failed to enable logging (0x80070005); continuing anyway.

[1] Started device 70aa964a4189ab5a205c53184d16de57
[1] Transferring files started
[1] Transferred file 1/10
[1] Transferred file 2/10
[1] Transferred file 3/10
[1] Transferred file 4/10
[1] Transferred file 5/10
[1] Transferred file 6/10
[1] Transferred file 7/10
[1] Transferred file 8/10
[1] Transferred file 9/10
[1] Transferred file 10/10
[1] Transferring files complete: 10 files
[1] Update started
[1] Installation failed (HRESULT = 0x801882c1)
[1] Failed (0x801882c1)

ERROR: 0x801882c1

Command failed. (HRESULT = 0x801882c1)

C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Phone Kits\8.1\Tools\bin\i386>

I found this error on Microsoft site. It is E_CABAPI_NOT_CABINET but there are no recommendations.
Any idea what to try next?
Thank you in advance!
Regards,
vvichev 



DilanChd said:


> Hi vvichev,
> 
> Try with this other tutorial.
> 
> Best regards,

Click to collapse


----------



## DilanChd (Mar 21, 2016)

Hello,

Information – Download Weblink added for the WindowsDeviceRecoveryTool3.2.29.exe file.

Best regards,


----------



## DilanChd (Mar 22, 2016)

Hi vvichev,

As it is a problem that is not in relation with my tutorial, please post your problem from this good thread.

Best regards,


----------



## pencin (Mar 23, 2016)

Thank you for this tutorial - I worked perfectly and I sent in a donation for your excellent work.

Here is a link to a dropbox file that has several spelling and grammar corrections - I hope it does not offend you.
https://www.dropbox.com/s/ikk7q3ld8ecsf36/Install.htm?dl=0


----------



## DilanChd (Mar 23, 2016)

Hello pencin,

Thank you very much for your donation :highfive:

It does not offend me, on the contrary. In fact, it was expected that I should correct grammatically, etc. my tutorial by an Anglophone person.

By cons, I have not completely finished my tutorial, various addings and modifications are still to done for me. Once I completely finished my tutorial, I will recontact you so that you correct the text. Is good for you ? Let me know your thoughts.

Anyway, thank you very much. Best regards,


----------



## pencin (Mar 23, 2016)

DilanChd said:


> Hello pencin,
> 
> Thank you very much for your donation :highfive:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I would be honored to help you!

Thanks for your hard work
russ


----------



## ben_linux (Mar 28, 2016)

Does this tutorial works with Lumia 950 ?
Bought in single SIM,orange FR.
Just want to debrand this ****ty booting logo, and have the latest firmware for the next updates.

thanks


----------



## DilanChd (Mar 28, 2016)

Hi ben_linux,

From my tutorial, I indicate :

_Prerequisites

[...]

A Lumia device incorporating Microsoft Windows Phone 8, Microsoft Windows Phone 8.1 or Microsoft Windows 10 Mobile as operating system._​So, yes Lumia 950 is compatible.

Best regards,


----------



## ben_linux (Mar 28, 2016)

DilanChd said:


> Hi ben_linux,
> 
> From my tutorial, I indicate :
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Perfect, I will have my 950 tomorrow, I will try as soon as I can. Thanks for your help !


----------



## DilanChd (Mar 28, 2016)

@ben_linux,

Ok, keep us informed 

Best regards,


----------



## balki_navy (Mar 28, 2016)

Hi
I have Lumia 532 / RM - 1034 and it is lock sim for Swisscom
If i change rom with RM-1034 VAR EURO 3V CV will it work for all operators?


----------



## ben_linux (Mar 28, 2016)

@DylanChd , 

I see there is multiple roms for Lumia 950.

Mine will be Single sim, branded Orange FR ( 059X5H7 - RM-1104 VAR EURO A5 ORANGE )

Which one do I must flash if I want the Single Sim, unbrand rom and compatible FR ? Is it " 059X409 - RM-1104 GLOBAL SWAP" ?

thanks:good:


----------



## tranquilknight (Mar 29, 2016)

Do I have to keep switched-off (like Android flashing procedure) while flashing it?

Edit: Nevermind. I've already done it. I'm on language page after booting so I guess it's working just fine.

Thanks! It's a great tutorial!


----------



## DilanChd (Mar 29, 2016)

Hi @balki_navy,

Flash does not simunlock the Lumia device.

Best regards,

* * * * * * *​
Hi @ben_linux,

You must flash the 059X4S9 RM-1104 VAR EURO A1 CV package. It contains the 000-FR (unbranded France), 000-GB, 000-GI, 000-IE, 000-MC and 000-MT software variants.

Best regards,

* * * * * * *​
Hi @tranquilknight,

The Thor2.exe program sends a command to the Lumia device to boot from the selected boot (here, UEFI). So, that the device is on or off, it does not matter.

Thank you for your feedback.

Best regards,


----------



## airdavid (Mar 29, 2016)

*flashing failed*

I flashed my Lumia 1520(RM-937), following you tutorial, without sucess.
Here is the situation.

Read antitheft status...
Requested read param 0x41545250 is not supported by this flash app version.
Send backup to RAM req...
Clearing the backup GPT...SKIPPED!
Unable to parse FFU file. File open failed
programming operation failed!
Unable to parse FFU file. File open failed, Error code: 2

Operation took about 18.00 seconds.

FFU_PARSING_ERROR

THOR2 1.8.2.18 exited with error code 2228224 (0x220000)


----------



## tinpanalley (Mar 30, 2016)

Salut @DilanChd,
I live in France and I'm on Bouygues. I've been doing lots of research on this but need to verify. I want to pick up a Lumia 640 LTE that is very cheap in the US.  From what I can tell, it is the RM-1073 model. When I look at the specs, it would appear that there are bands missing to work well on Bouygues which is 800, 1800, 2600. If I flash a RM-1072 on it, will it cause problems?


----------



## DilanChd (Mar 30, 2016)

Hi @tinpanalley,

The SoC from both Lumia devices being the same (MSM8926 + WTR1625L), there should not be any problem. But, more complicated is to flash a RM-1072 ROM from a RM-1073 Lumia device. You can try with this tutorial.

Best regards,


----------



## tinpanalley (Mar 30, 2016)

DilanChd said:


> Hi @tinpanalley,
> The SoC from both Lumia devices being the same (MSM8926 + WTR1625L), there should not be any problem.

Click to collapse




Merci, @DilanChd!! So is that really true? Because the SoC is the same, that would solve any band problems? But are the Bouygues 800, 1800, 2600 bands even present on the 1073? I mean, are they there already but turned off by ATT on the 1073?



DilanChd said:


> more complicated is to flash a RM-1072 ROM from a RM-1073 Lumia device

Click to collapse



You mean it's more complicated to take the ATT RM-1073 and put a 1072 ROM on it? Why is that harder if they have the same SoC?

THANK YOU again!!


----------



## DilanChd (Mar 30, 2016)

@tinpanalley

Yes, desactivated for RM-1073.

Yes, is this. Because RKH (Root Key Hash), FFU signature and platform ID does not match.

Best regards,


----------



## tinpanalley (Mar 30, 2016)

DilanChd said:


> tinpanalley
> 
> @tinpanalley
> Yes, desactivated for RM-1073.
> ...

Click to collapse



Pas mal ton anglais! I'm surprised that nobody knows this. I keep getting told that there's no way to run the 1072 on a 1073 Lumia640.
So, how do I activate the bands that I need for Bouygues? Isn't the band controlled by radios in the hardware?


----------



## ben_linux (Mar 30, 2016)

Hello, I just wanted to say a big THANK YOU to @DilanChd ! 
I just unbrand and flash my new 950 without efforts thanks to his tuto !
Good work bro !


----------



## lycsky (Mar 30, 2016)

*old version of firmware*

Hi,

Thank you for the tutorial. This works great.

The lumiafirmware site only list the latest one firmware for lumia 521. Any place I can get the older Win 8.0 version? For example 3046.0000.1328.2024 ?

Regards,


----------



## DilanChd (Mar 30, 2016)

Hi *@*ben_linux,

And thank you for your feedback .

Best regards,


----------



## DilanChd (Mar 30, 2016)

Hi *@*lycsky,

Thank you for your feedback.

It seems, that with the new repository servers, Microsoft did not keep old packages versions.

Best regards,


----------



## lycsky (Mar 30, 2016)

Thank you. Do you know some places I can look at for archives of old versions of stock firmware?



DilanChd said:


> Hi *@*lycsky,
> 
> Thank you for your feedback.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## Metalhead_79 (Mar 31, 2016)

Hi I have an italian 930 with tim firmware.
Have been trying to flash the finnish firmware RM-1045 VAR EURO 3V CV WHITE.

Keep getting this error: 
Unable to parse FFU file. File open failed
programming operation failed!

Sometimes thor2.exe also stoppes responding.

Any helpful ideas?


----------



## DilanChd (Mar 31, 2016)

Hi *@*lycsky,

Tell me for what package (059S0B4 or 059T039) and I will try to find an older version for this package.

Best regards,

* * * * * * *​
Hi *@*Metalhead_79,

Try to redownload the *.ffu file.

Best regards,


----------



## tinpanalley (Mar 31, 2016)

feherneoh said:


> These SoCs have built-in modem, so the same soc will have the same bands

Click to collapse



Ok, but has anyone here actually tried this? Putting a RM-1072 ROM on an RM-1073 model? Why do the different model numbers exist if they don't have different radios. I'm not questioning you guys, I just would love to see some kind of confirmation before I go and buy two RM-1073. How do I know for sure that it will work. So, that's why I'm wondering if anyone in this thread has actually tried it and can confirm that it allows for different bands than the default Americas RM-1073 ones. I was asking people on another forum and they didn't know about this either.


----------



## Metalhead_79 (Mar 31, 2016)

Tried downloading it 3 times and still keep getting same error...


----------



## Metalhead_79 (Mar 31, 2016)

Never mind, got it working on my daughters computer.
Copied the files from my computer so nothing wrong with them...


----------



## lycsky (Mar 31, 2016)

wow, thank you!

I am looking for RM-917 059S0B4

According to T-mobile website, the firmware I want would be 3046.0000.1328.2024 and 3056.4000.1404.0034



DilanChd said:


> Hi *@*lycsky,
> 
> Tell me for what package (059S0B4 or 059T039) and I will try to find an older version for this package.
> 
> Best regards,

Click to collapse


----------



## DilanChd (Mar 31, 2016)

Hi *@*lycsky,

Sorry, I did not find older version for this package.

Best regards,


----------



## lycsky (Apr 1, 2016)

@DilanChd

Thank you anyway. I guess the lumia 521 (059S0B4) may not be that popular.



DilanChd said:


> Hi *@*lycsky,
> 
> Sorry, I did not find older version for this package.
> 
> Best regards,

Click to collapse


----------



## kskingsven (Apr 1, 2016)

hey guys  
soo my lumia 1020 (059V0T9: RM-875 VAR EURO CH SWISSCOM YELLOW
) has been dead for about 6 months now. red screen, white nokia logo,  and no vibration.
also my phone id has changed into : Nokia.MSM8960.43??A.3.2.1
and because my platform id has changed thor2 wont continue. i tried -skip_id_check but it needs authentication?
any way to authenticate? or a way to change my id back to normal?
also when i try to reinstal my phone using WDRT, as soon as the program tries to do anything my phone just reboots and WDRT can't continue.

can someone help me out?


----------



## lycsky (Apr 2, 2016)

Hi @DilanChd

May I ask if you can find older version of firmware for 059T039 instead of 059S0B4? I found they are basically the same except the logo. I should be able to flash both to RM-917

Thank you.



lycsky said:


> @DilanChd
> 
> Thank you anyway. I guess the lumia 521 (059S0B4) may not be that popular.

Click to collapse





DilanChd said:


> Hi *@*lycsky,
> 
> Tell me for what package (059S0B4 or 059T039) and I will try to find an older version for this package.
> 
> Best regards,

Click to collapse


----------



## DilanChd (Apr 2, 2016)

Hi *@*lycsky,

No. Download links can be found are nds2.fds-fire.nokia.com (closed Nokia servers).

Best regards,


----------



## kskingsven (Apr 3, 2016)

kskingsven said:


> hey guys
> soo my lumia 1020 (059V0T9: RM-875 VAR EURO CH SWISSCOM YELLOW
> ) has been dead for about 6 months now. red screen, white nokia logo,  and no vibration.
> also my phone id has changed into : Nokia.MSM8960.43??A.3.2.1
> ...

Click to collapse



anybody?


----------



## MartinLouis (Apr 4, 2016)

Please do some video tutorial


----------



## DilanChd (Apr 4, 2016)

Hi *@*MartinLouis,

What is the problem ?
No, sorry. I have not the time and my tutorial is very simple.

Best regards,


----------



## MartinLouis (Apr 4, 2016)

Perhaps he misunderstood the instructions: / is very detailed but I do not ... sorry for bad English


----------



## DilanChd (Apr 4, 2016)

*@*MartinLouis

What is the problem ? What you do not understand in the tutorial ?

Best regards,


----------



## MartinLouis (Apr 4, 2016)

I downloaded those files in a folder on the desktop Package. and the Windows device recovery tool wants me to keep updating ... Write me at FB massanger Martin Louis


----------



## DilanChd (Apr 4, 2016)

*@*MartinLouis

Once installed, you do not execute the Windows Device Recovery Tool (WDRT) software. So, you should not use the WDRT software, you must use the Thor2.exe program installed by WDRT. Just follow my tutorial.

Best regards,


----------



## MartinLouis (Apr 4, 2016)

so in that folder where thor2 (I rename it as you write thor2 -mode -vpl% HOMEPATH% \ Desktop \ Package \ the file what to do with the ending of the VLP.?


----------



## MartinLouis (Apr 4, 2016)




----------



## DilanChd (Apr 4, 2016)

*@*MartinLouis

● First command :


```
[FONT="Impact"]cd "%ProgramFiles(x86)%\Microsoft Care Suite\Windows Device Recovery Tool"[/FONT]
```


● Second command :


```
[FONT="Impact"]thor2 -mode vpl -vplfile "%HomePath%\Desktop\Package\RM1017_059W5G0_02074.00000.15234.28005_039.vpl"[/FONT]
```


Best regards,


----------



## MartinLouis (Apr 4, 2016)




----------



## DilanChd (Apr 4, 2016)

*@*MartinLouis

Why you execute both commands at the same time ? Must be executed one after the other.

Best regards,


----------



## MartinLouis (Apr 4, 2016)

I do not even particularly


----------



## kouhyar (Apr 5, 2016)

i am insider,my phone has bricked and Emergency Files for lumia 640xl lte dual sim - rm-1096 not available on lumia server,and anywhere not available hex file for my phone,how i do unbrick my phone?

---------- Post added at 06:27 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:26 AM ----------




DilanChd said:


> Last update from 04*.*05*.*2016 *–* This tutorial has been updated*,* but it is not again finished*.* Therefore some incoherences exist*.*
> 
> Tutorial *|* Lumia devices flashing​
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



i am insider,my phone has bricked and Emergency Files for lumia 640xl lte dual sim - rm-1096 not available on lumia server,and anywhere not available hex file for my phone,how i do unbrick my phone?


----------



## DilanChd (Apr 5, 2016)

Hi *@*kouhyar,

Post your problem on this thread.

Best regards,


----------



## DilanChd (Apr 5, 2016)

Hi everyone,

Information – Download Weblink added from my tutorial for the WindowsDeviceRecoveryTool3.3.31.exe file.

Best regards,


----------



## MartinLouis (Apr 5, 2016)

Super instruction . Thank you for your instructions!
You do not know if it is for this type RM- 1017 - Lumia 530 WP10 ?
(I understand it)


----------



## DilanChd (Apr 5, 2016)

Hi *@*MartinLouis,

I did not understand your question.

Best regards,


----------



## MartinLouis (Apr 5, 2016)

is there somewhere to download windows 10 for the Lumia ( do not know what is Windows 8.1 in those files )


----------



## DilanChd (Apr 5, 2016)

*@*MartinLouis

No, not from this manner. Use Windows Insider.

Best regards,


----------



## MartinLouis (Apr 5, 2016)

DilanChd said:


> *@*MartinLouis
> 
> No, not from this manner. Use Windows Insider.
> 
> Best regards,

Click to collapse



Windows installed here and insider put here fast and no update on WP10 is I do not know how to do it


----------



## DilanChd (Apr 5, 2016)

*@*MartinLouis

What is the OS version that is currently installed from your Lumia device ?

Best regards,


----------



## MartinLouis (Apr 5, 2016)

DilanChd said:


> *@*MartinLouis
> 
> What is the OS version that is currently installed from your Lumia device ?
> 
> Best regards,

Click to collapse



8.1


----------



## DilanChd (Apr 5, 2016)

*@*MartinLouis

I mean the complete OS version (8.10.xxxxx.xxx).

Best regards,


----------



## MartinLouis (Apr 5, 2016)

8.10.14234.375


----------



## MartinLouis (Apr 5, 2016)

How am I supposed to upgrade to Windows 10 ? Please


----------



## DilanChd (Apr 6, 2016)

Hi *@*MartinLouis,

Try a hardware reset.

Best regards,


----------



## Madguy50 (Apr 6, 2016)

*Recovery tool not installing*

Hello, Sir, I am extremely interested in this fix, and the recovery tool does not install properly.
When executed, the windowsdevicerecoverytool3.3.31.exe does not require me to click "next" or accept the terms and conditions after I am asked to give permission for the program to make changes on my computer, it directly shows me a windows when I have to click "install".
I have tried this with the phone plugged in and without the phone plugged in as well.
When I click Install, the installation begins but stops and the error "0x80091007-The hash value is not correct" appears.
I have Windows 8.1 Pro as OS on my computer.

Furthermore, my phone has the error "Unable to find bootable option, Press any key to shut down" This is why I would like to try this tutorial, but I am finding the above problems.

Please, assist me.
Thank you for replying.


----------



## dngr.fun (Apr 6, 2016)

*Lumia 535 RM 1091-1007 mobile operator COM-CO*

Hi-

I´m investigating the proper way to debrand my device without the risk of brick my phone.

I´ve installed the software and 2 firmware versions from this link (with spaces) lumiafirmware. com/ser /RM-1091

* the original from the operator: 059W9B1 - RM-1091 VAR LTA CO CLARO
* and a global version: 059W621 - RM-1091 GLOBAL SWAP

I have the Operator´s version just in case y mess my phone, 

but I'm not sure if the global version is te one i must use to debrand my phone. that's why I haven't try your tutorial.

Could you please help me whit this, and if the global version is not the right for this, which version could be?

Thanks!!!


----------



## MartinLouis (Apr 6, 2016)

even after hardware reset it's not Windows 10


----------



## DilanChd (Apr 6, 2016)

Hi *@*Madguy50,

My tutorial does not work for the "Unable to find bootable option, Press any key to shut down" error.

Best regards,

* * * * * * *​
Hi *@*dngr.fun,

You live in Colombia ?

Best regards,

* * * * * * *​
Hi *@*MartinLouis,

So, I have no idea. Sorry.

Best regards,


----------



## MartinLouis (Apr 7, 2016)

Even so thank you.


----------



## theleet (Apr 7, 2016)

Hi, I have Lumia 1320 I brought from the US branded with apparently 059V7W1 - RM-995 VAR US CRICKET SL. Can I debrand and more importantly unlock my device as I reset it to factory settings and it locked back to Cricket and I don't have the info needed to unlock it with Cricket support anymore... I live in Europe, will flashing 059V2Q5 - PWBASSY RM-995 LIGHT SWAP ENGINE GLOBAL help me? Also I'm reading SWAP firmware version is for phones repaired in Nokia Care, should I pick a different version?


----------



## DilanChd (Apr 7, 2016)

Hi *@*theleet,

You can unbrand your Lumia device. Given the constraints of your problem, you can download and install the 059V7H9 RM-995 VAR LTA 7R CV package. No, you can not use my tutorial to simunlock your Lumia device.

Best regards,


----------



## Serhiy_S (Apr 8, 2016)

Thank you! This info is very helpful. And it really works!
After installing Windows 10 on Lumia 520 I desided to go back on WP8.1.  But Windows Device Recovery Tool installed on my phone not international clean flash, which was on the phone before - it installed at&t flash (I think becase the phone was bought in AT&T). But worst is that at&t flash don't support updating to Luimia Denim, only Lumia Cyan. By helping this tutorial I installed clean flash (RM-915 VAR EU IL CV) from lumiafirmware_com website and solved the problem (one moment - after resetting phone starts on hebrew language, becase flash is for EU Israel, but it is no problem). I used actual version of Windows Device Recovery Tool 3.3.31 from Microsoft website. I think, on Lumia 520 is also possible to install flash RM-915 VAR TH CV - another clean flash, wich was installed on my phone before Windows 10 and worked also good. 
Advice: if you have some errors when you use this tutorial, please check command you type in command line and ways to folders in it - they a quite long and maybe there is some mistake.
Good luck!


----------



## t2pham (Apr 9, 2016)

Hi @DilanChd I flashed a dual sim firmware on a single sim phone by mistake (Lumia 532 phone, Telstra firmware RM-1034, flashed: RM-1032). Now, even when I flashed back the firmware RM-1034 successfully, the phone still shows 2 signal icons. I tried using Windows Recovery Tool but it doesn't help. Can you please help me how to fix this? Much appreciate


----------



## dngr.fun (Apr 9, 2016)

*Re: post 85*

Yes I do live in colombia


----------



## DilanChd (Apr 9, 2016)

Hi *@*dngr.fun,

Ok. So, I advice you to download and install the 059W7J6 RM-1091 VAR LTA 7R CV package. It includes the 000-CO (unbranded for Colombia), 000-CR, 000-MX, 000-PE, CW0-JM, DIG-SV, ICE-CR, PAN-PA, TIG-CO, VIV-BO and 000-22 software variants.

Best regards,


----------



## dngr.fun (Apr 9, 2016)

*Thanks!!!!!*



DilanChd said:


> Hi *@*dngr.fun,
> 
> Ok. So, I advice you to download and install the 059W7J6 RM-1091 VAR LTA 7R CV package. It includes the 000-CO (unbranded for Colombia), 000-CR, 000-MX, 000-PE, CW0-JM, DIG-SV, ICE-CR, PAN-PA, TIG-CO, VIV-BO and 000-22 software variants.
> 
> Best regards,

Click to collapse



It Worked perfectly, now my phone is unbranded  , thank you much.

te reason why i´m installing a debranded version is because i want to flash it with Win 10, to be able to install Android apps on this model.

do you know if it possible to install android apps on this device?

thanks


----------



## DilanChd (Apr 9, 2016)

*@*dngr.fun

No, is not possible to install Android apps from Windows 10 Mobile.

Best regards,


----------



## dngr.fun (Apr 9, 2016)

DilanChd said:


> *@*dngr.fun
> 
> No, is not possible to install Android apps from Windows 10 Mobile.
> 
> Best regards,

Click to collapse



Ok Thanks any way you were really helpful.


----------



## DilanChd (Apr 9, 2016)

*@*dngr.fun

You're welcome 

Best regards,


----------



## rohitduggal21 (Apr 10, 2016)

*Trying to flash lumia 1020.*

I followed the tutorial , for flashing 1020 , it gives the following error :

Read antitheft status...
Requested read param 0x41545250 is not supported by this flash app version.
Send backup to RAM req...
Clearing the backup GPT...SKIPPED!
Unable to parse FFU file. File open failed
programming operation failed!
Unable to parse FFU file. File open failed, Error code: 2

Operation took about 18.00 seconds.

FFU_PARSING_ERROR

THOR2 1.8.2.18 exited with error code 2228224 (0x220000)

Can you tell what does that mean ? Thanks in advance.


----------



## trantien888 (Apr 11, 2016)

*Help my phone*

I have a lumia 1020 missing bootloader, press power no vibrate, no screen light. I do it by your turial but not successful. THOR2_ERROR_CONNECTION_NOT_FOUND. How to fix it. sorry for my english.


----------



## syamkumar.tpl (Apr 11, 2016)

Does anyone know how to flash modem/radio from ffu file..??
 I need to do this as Lumia 638 didn't receive Denim Update in my country
 so I am flashing China's FFU file to Lumia 638
 everything works but 2g/3g/4g options not enabled in settings. many issues related to SIM
 so I need flash modem software from my original ffu file of Lumia 638


----------



## derausgewanderte (Apr 12, 2016)

great tutorial.


----------



## trantien888 (Apr 12, 2016)

*Thanks for reply*



feherneoh said:


> You have to try an emergency flash
> Make sure your PC detects the phone
> If it does not vibrate AND the PC does not see it, it is probably a hardware problem
> Should be seen as QHSUSB_DLOAD or something similar

Click to collapse




I have installed all drivers but when the phone connects to the computer, it receives as USB input devices. I think this phone was hard brick , only use professional tools such as the A.T.F box at phone repair shops .I will bring phone to phone repair shops to fix it.
Thanks.


----------



## derausgewanderte (Apr 12, 2016)

thanks for the great tutorial. 
I have a Lumia 640XL LTE Dual Sim RM-1096 and I am curious if I can actually brand that as ATT with an RM-1063 rom.  Doesn't look like there is a Dual Sim ATT rom. 
Also, does anybody know what roms with this specification are? 
PWBASSY RM-1096 DS LIGHT SWAP ENGINE CU
I see several with that notation.
thank you and I apologize if this has been asked before. I looked through the pages and couldn't find the answer. 
cheers


----------



## Kormi125 (Apr 12, 2016)

*Lumia 520 (RM-914) has stuck in bootloop*

Hi Everybody,

My sisters Lumia 520 (RM-914) has stuck in bootloop. Hard reset (Vol- & Pow then Vol+ Vol- Pow Vol-) not works. It reboots after 1-2 minutes.
I tried to reflash the same FW (3058.50000.1425.0005) with Win Device Recovery Tools 3.3.31 without any success (it fails).
Then I tried to run the thor2.exe manually from cmd run as admin. I used the same package that was downloaded by WDRT:

	thor2.exe -mode vpl -vplfile C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Packages\Products\RM-914\RM914_059S8R3_3058.50000.1425.0005_066.vpl

I also tried uefiflash mode using the .ffu file. I tried on 3 different computer (Win7 64,Win10 64).

Flashing procedure aborted here (@0%) in all case:

"[16:31:37.729] D_MSG : Start sending payload data...
[16:31:37.730] D_MSG : Percents: 0
[16:31:37.734] PROGR : 131072 / 1677328384
[16:31:37.743] D_ERR : FlashApp returned reported error in SecureFlashResp! Status: 0x0004, Specifier: 0x80000008
[16:31:37.744] D_MSG : lastDescriptorIndex: -1 lastLocationIndex: -1
[16:31:37.744] D_ERR : Retrying from index 0
[16:31:37.757] D_ERR : FlashApp returned reported error in SecureFlashResp! Status: 0x0004, Specifier: 0x80000008
[16:31:37.757] D_MSG : lastDescriptorIndex: -1 lastLocationIndex: -1
[16:31:37.758] D_ERR : Retrying from index 0
[16:31:37.771] D_ERR : No more retries. Exit flashing!
[16:31:37.771] D_ERR : UEFI returned error: 0xfa000004
[16:31:37.772] D_ERR : Exception during programming: 393220
[16:31:37.772] D_MSG : Safe write descriptor index reached: false
[16:31:37.772] D_MSG : Payload data transfer speed (11.63 MB/s) Elapsed time 0.04 sec"

I tried varied maxbufferinkb values.
Could it be a flash speed or driver issue? I read back in this thread and saw someone had the same errormsg. Have you got any solution?

Thanks,
Kormi


----------



## nl1010 (Apr 12, 2016)

Hello DilanChd, Can I unbrand my Italian Lumia 1520, which has a Vodafone branding? It has no sim lock, so this is okay. I just want to flash it with the standard CV NL firmware.  Is this possible with your tutorial? many thanks in advance!


----------



## trantien888 (Apr 12, 2016)

*Thanks for reply*



feherneoh said:


> Your battery is almost empty, that's why you see it as HID

Click to collapse




I have borrowed 2 phones (lumia 532 & Lumia 730) to test. I remove batterry then connects to PC, it receives as QHSUSB_BULK devices - install driver Qualcomm it receives as Qualcomm HS-USB QDLoader 9008.  So I think my phone (lumia 1020) has a serious problem, some thing like missing bootloader, eMMC...can not be fix in the usual way.


----------



## DilanChd (Apr 12, 2016)

Hi *@*derausgewanderte,

No, is not possible.

059X132 PWBASSY RM-1096 DS LIGHT SWAP ENGINE CU is the package that is integrated from motherboards of RM-1096 of after sale services.

Best regards,


----------



## DilanChd (Apr 12, 2016)

Hi *@*nl1010,

Yeah, sure. Download and install the 059V3P5 RM-937 VAR EURO 9X CV BLACK package. It contains the 000-BE, 000-NL (unbranded for Netherlands) and PRO-BE software variants.

Best regards,


----------



## nl1010 (Apr 12, 2016)

DilanChd said:


> Hi *@*nl1010,
> 
> Yeah, sure. Download and install the 059V3P5 RM-937 VAR EURO 9X CV BLACK package. It contains the 000-BE, 000-NL (unbranded for Netherlands) and PRO-BE software variants.
> 
> Best regards,

Click to collapse



Thank you, I'll check this.

---------- Post added at 06:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:04 PM ----------




DilanChd said:


> Hi *@*nl1010,
> 
> Yeah, sure. Download and install the 059V3P5 RM-937 VAR EURO 9X CV BLACK package. It contains the 000-BE, 000-NL (unbranded for Netherlands) and PRO-BE software variants.
> 
> Best regards,

Click to collapse



Many thanks DilanChd!!!
It worked very good!
Happy!! :good::good::good:


----------



## DilanChd (Apr 12, 2016)

*@*nl1010

You're welcome .

Best regards,


----------



## Elias.Nicolas07 (Apr 13, 2016)

Can I use this to flash a branded phone?


----------



## DilanChd (Apr 13, 2016)

Hi *@*Elias.Nicolas07,

Yes. What is your Lumia device ? What is the package that is currently installed from your Lumia device ? What is your country ?

Best regards,


----------



## Kormi125 (Apr 14, 2016)

Hi DilanChd,

Lumia 520 got in bootloop. It can,t answer to the hard reset button sequence (Vol- Power hit, exclamationmark on display, then hit Vol+ Vol- Power Vol- sequence) Then phone reboots to normal mode. Gears don't appears.
Flashing FFU with thor2.exe tool also doesn't work. I think it's some Windows Phone Boot Manager or UEFI problem.
How can I reflash the win boot manager? I think I should bring the phone to emergency mode, but I can,t.

Thanks,
Kormi


----------



## Vump (Apr 15, 2016)

Heloo here . My problem started today with Bitlocker blue screen on my lumia 520 so i did this but cmd. didnt do anything with it here is what console said Can you help me?  But on the phone that bar for booting/reseting or idk what is it, shown  TY! 
RM-914
Thor2 1.8.2.18 exited with error code 393220 (0x60004)


----------



## RemiLG (Apr 15, 2016)

Hello DilanChd,

Thanks for the work done with this tutorial but I still have an error :
THOR2_ERROR_TO_COMMUNICATE_WITH_DEVICE

I have a computer running Windows 10, 32 bit
And a Nokia Lumia 925 RM-892


```
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Care Suite\Windows Device Recovery Tool>thor2 -mode vpl -vplfile "%HomePath%\Desktop\Package\RM892_059T0B2_3051.50009.1424.0010_139.vpl"
THOR2 1.8.2.18
Built for Windows @ 13:36:46 Jun 16 2015
Thor2 is running on Windows of version 6.2
thor2 -mode vpl -vplfile \Users\remil\Desktop\Package\RM892_059T0B2_3051.50009.1424.0010_139.vpl
Process started Fri Apr 15 21:55:24 2016
Logging to file C:\Users\remil\AppData\Local\Temp\thor2_win_20160415215524_ThreadId-3608.log
Parsing VPL file \Users\remil\Desktop\Package\RM892_059T0B2_3051.50009.1424.0010_139.vpl
Successfully parsed VPL
Flashing .ffu file RM892_3051.50009.1424.0010_RETAIL_eu_france_228_10_460348_prd_signed.ffu (SW version 3051.50009.1424.0010)
Debugging enabled for  uefiflash

Initiating FFU flash operation
WinUSB in use.
isDeviceInNcsdMode
isDeviceInNcsdMode is false
Device mode 7  Emergency mode
[THOR2_flash_state] Pre-programming operations
Disable timeouts
Get flashing parameters
Failed to get flashing parameters
Detecting UEFI responder
Device is not in Lumia UEFI mode
Device mode get failed, mode is 7
Connection lost, trying to re-connect
Rebooting to the normal mode...
Resp from NCSd ~Invalid Command
X¢~
Operation took about 3.00 seconds.

THOR2_ERROR_TO_COMMUNICATE_WITH_DEVICE

THOR2 1.8.2.18 exited with error code 84102 (0x14886)
```

Thank you for your help!


----------



## geek838 (Apr 16, 2016)

*Flashing error*


```
FlashApp returned reported error in SecureFlashResp!
Status: 0x1206, Specifier: 0x00000000
UEFI returned error: 0xfa001206
Send of FFU header failed!
[IN] programSecureFfuFile. Closing \Users\Geek8\Desktop\Package\RM1073_02166.00000.15084.41001_RETAIL_prod_signed_1005_01DE1D_000-CA.ffu
programming operation failed!
Operation took about 26.00 seconds.

THOR2_ERROR_FA_FFU_IMG_HDR_RESET_PROTECTION_VERSION_TOO_SMALL

THOR2 1.8.2.18 exited with error code -100658682 (0xFA001206)
```

Fix for this?


----------



## muhschaf (Apr 16, 2016)

it is possible that some Firmwares on http://lumiafirmware.com/ are windows 8 and 8.1 Stock roms?
especially for the 830 (RM-984)?
i have allready updated the phone to win 10 but it was branded. so i try to flash a generic version on it, but all was 8 or 8.1


----------



## DilanChd (Apr 17, 2016)

Hi *@*muhschaf,

Windows 10 Mobile is not available with ROM for the non natively Windows 10 Mobile devices. Windows Phone 8.1 maximum.

Best regards,


----------



## Vump (Apr 17, 2016)

@DilanChd
Heloo here . My problem started today with Bitlocker blue screen on my lumia 520 so i did this but cmd. didnt do anything with it here is what console said Can you help me?  But on the phone that bar for booting/reseting or idk what is it, shown  TY! 
RM-914
Thor2 1.8.2.18 exited with error code 393220 (0x60004)


----------



## muhschaf (Apr 17, 2016)

DilanChd said:


> Hi *@*muhschaf,
> 
> Windows 10 Mobile is not available with ROM for the non natively Windows 10 Mobile devices. Windows Phone 8.1 maximum.
> 
> Best regards,

Click to collapse



Ah okay that explains a lot. so i have to go over Upgrade Advisor after every Stock Rom Flash.
But lucky for me, the RM-984_1070 was flashable with any 984 variant. :silly: 

exist device-unspecific W10M Roms yet?  
My guess is that Windows will work on any ARM Phone with enough memory anyway. 'cause this is how Windows works always.


----------



## DilanChd (Apr 17, 2016)

Hi *@*Vump,

Try directly with the Windows Device Recovery Tool software. But I don't know the real solution for this problem. Several people got this same mistake in the past with others tutorials.

Best regards,


----------



## DilanChd (Apr 17, 2016)

*@*muhschaf

It should interest you.
http://betanews.com/2016/04/05/windows-10-mobile-windows-phone-81/
http://www.windowscentral.com/windo...indows-10-mobile-will-still-be-able-downgrade

Best regards,


----------



## muhschaf (Apr 17, 2016)

jup, good to kown and i have already a Stock Rom saved for me, but that is not the Point i wanted. 
Since i have discovered that W10M are in fact a full Grown windows 10 64bit ARM OS, i search for a possibility to make me a W10M install image for any Arm device. without specific driver. 
I'm very sure that MS will deliver someday a generic driver for the Qualcom CPUs and other Hardware chips and parts in the Phone, like they do it on the x86 environment.  
The ARM ecosystem should similar to the x86 ecosystem and i guess this will be the way Microsoft will adapt to it
So i can install my img on any arms device that have a ARM (or Qualcomm) processor and 8 GB of ram via flashing it.


----------



## Vump (Apr 17, 2016)

DilanChd said:


> Hi *@*Vump,
> 
> Try directly with the Windows Device Recovery Tool software. But I don't know the real solution for this problem. Several people got this same mistake in the past with others tutorials.
> 
> Best regards,

Click to collapse


 @DilanChd i tried but when it start instaling phone reboot everythime.


----------



## ramzizarga (Apr 18, 2016)

hi DilanChd 
please can you tell me the rom for lumia 925.1 
RM-892
my country is TUNISIA
thank you :good:

---------- Post added at 03:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:36 PM ----------




DilanChd said:


> Hi *@*dngr.fun,
> 
> Ok. So, I advice you to download and install the 059W7J6 RM-1091 VAR LTA 7R CV[/URL] package. It includes the 000-CO (unbranded for Colombia), 000-CR, 000-MX, 000-PE, CW0-JM, DIG-SV, ICE-CR, PAN-PA, TIG-CO, VIV-BO and 000-22 software variants.
> 
> Best regards,

Click to collapse




HI DilanCHd 
PLEASE I NEED THE UNBRANDED ROM
FOR NOKIA LUMIA 925
RM-892
MY COUNTRY IS TUNISIA


----------



## Kormi125 (Apr 18, 2016)

feherneoh said:


> If thor2 does not work, try ffutool, then thor2 again

Click to collapse



Hi feherneoh,
No I have no ffutool.exe. But I have just tried to flash with Windows Phone Image Designer. Phone in flash mode (power+VolUp) and similar error msg:
"Sorry! Your device could not be flashed with the image you selected.

Please correct the following error and try again:
Failed to flash with device error { 0xd, 0x0, 0x0, 0x2, 0x0, 0x0 } : Status: 0x80000008."


----------



## DilanChd (Apr 18, 2016)

Hi *@*ramzizarga,

The software packages containing TN CV (unbranded for Tunisia) are from the RM-910 hardware variant, not from RM-892. What is the software package that is currently installed from your Lumia phone ?

Best regards,


----------



## ramzizarga (Apr 19, 2016)

DilanChd said:


> Hi *@*ramzizarga,
> 
> The software packages containing TN CV (unbranded for Tunisia) are from the RM-910 hardware variant, not from RM-892. What is the software package that is currently installed from your Lumia phone ?
> 
> Best regards,

Click to collapse




HI *@DilanChd*
the software package currently installed is RM892_059T0B2_3051.50009.1424.0010_139
thanks for your help


----------



## DilanChd (Apr 19, 2016)

Hi *@*ramzizarga,

It corresponds to 059T0B2 RM-892 VAR EURO FR CV BLACK. So, you can stay on this software package.

Best regards,


----------



## Loulouzarga (Apr 19, 2016)

DilanChd said:
			
		

> [/B];66440385]Hi *@*ramzizarga,
> 
> It corresponds to 059T0B2 RM-892 VAR EURO FR CV BLACK. So, you can stay on this software package.
> 
> Best regards,

Click to collapse





HI





			
				DilanChd said:
			
		

> WHAT I UNDERSTAND IS
> I CAN'T USE ANY TUNISIAN NETWORK IN MY LUMIA WHILE I M IN TUNISIA ?
> ATHER QUESTION SIR COULD MY PHONE SUPPORT THE RM-910 ROM OR NO ?

Click to collapse


----------



## DilanChd (Apr 19, 2016)

*@*Loulouzarga

The 2G and 3G bands used in France are the same as those used in Tunisia.
No, you can not install a RM-910 ROM to a RM-892 phone.

Best regards,


----------



## muhschaf (Apr 19, 2016)

not even if you extract the *.cab files from the orginal Rom?


----------



## mietek81 (Apr 20, 2016)

Hi.
Which version of firmware download to debrand Lumia 650 RM-1152 Orange PL Black Dark Silver variant?


----------



## DilanChd (Apr 20, 2016)

Hi *@*mietek81,

You live in Poland ?

Best regards,


----------



## mietek81 (Apr 20, 2016)

DilanChd said:


> Hi *@*mietek81,
> 
> You live in Poland ?
> 
> Best regards,

Click to collapse



Yeap, I live in Poland


----------



## DilanChd (Apr 20, 2016)

*@*mietek81

Ok. So, download and install the 059X6N5 VAR EURO A6 CV BLK_DR software package. It contains the 000-AL, 000-BA, 000-BG, 000-CY, 000-CZ, 000-EE, 000-GR, 000-HR, 000-HU, 000-LT, 000-LV, 000-MD, 000-ME, 000-MK, 000-PL, 000-RO, 000-RS, 000-SI, 000-SK, COT-GR, TMO-CZ, TMO-HR and TMO-SK software variants.

Best regards,


----------



## mietek81 (Apr 20, 2016)

DilanChd said:


> *@*mietek81
> 
> Ok. So, download and install the 059X6N5 VAR EURO A6 CV BLK_DR software package. It contains the 000-AL, 000-BA, 000-BG, 000-CY, 000-CZ, 000-EE, 000-GR, 000-HR, 000-HU, 000-LT, 000-LV, 000-MD, 000-ME, 000-MK, 000-PL, 000-RO, 000-RS, 000-SI, 000-SK, COT-GR, TMO-CZ, TMO-HR and TMO-SK software variants.
> 
> Best regards,

Click to collapse



Thank you and keep up the good work


----------



## DilanChd (Apr 20, 2016)

*@*mietek81

You're welcome .

Best regards,


----------



## toanlove371 (Apr 20, 2016)

*Cannot download file from lumiafirmware.com*

I download firmware for my lumia 925, other files download fine but file with name: *RM-892_RM-893_Typelabel_DM_BC_CoO_Eng&Spa_002.xml* cannot be downloaded, becase of server error: _"The page isn't redirecting properly. Firefox has detected that the server is redirecting the request for this address in a way that will never complete."_
Thanks!


----------



## DilanChd (Apr 20, 2016)

Hi *@*toanlove371,

Retry again. What is the software package that you have chosen ?

Best regards,


----------



## toanlove371 (Apr 20, 2016)

DilanChd said:


> Hi *@*toanlove371,
> 
> Retry again. What is the software package that you have chosen ?
> 
> Best regards,

Click to collapse



Thank you! I downloaded it from other site.
"x is the name of the VPL file previously downloaded"
What is VPL files? I downloaded rm-893 rom, may x be 893 ?


----------



## DilanChd (Apr 20, 2016)

*@*toanlove371

From the downloaded files, there is a *.vpl file. x matches to name of this file.

Best regards,


----------



## toanlove371 (Apr 21, 2016)

I downloaded rom: 059S8X2 RM-893 GLOBAL WHITE SWAP for Lumia 925
there is no *.vpl file, but it contain file: "RM893_059S8X2_3047.0000.1326.2001_001.dcp" should I change this to *.vpl ?


----------



## DilanChd (Apr 21, 2016)

Hi *@*toanlove371,

Where (country) do you live ?

Best regards,


----------



## toanlove371 (Apr 21, 2016)

Hi @DilanChd 
I live in Vietnam, but I used Lumia 925 T-mobile unlocked


----------



## DilanChd (Apr 21, 2016)

*@*toanlove371

The GLOBAL SWAP packages are never be updated. So, choose, download and install a CV package.

Best regards,


----------



## arsradu (Apr 21, 2016)

Hey guys

I'm trying to flash a final build of W10 onto a Lumia 950 (RM-1104) running a preview build, and I'm getting this error:
_0xFA001106: Signature check of FFU file failes. Reason(s): The FFU file is not correctly signed or not signed for this device._

Tried under Windows 7, 8.1 and Windows 10.

Same error on all of them.

Package: RM1104_1078.0038.10586.13080.13749.032FED_retail_prod_signed.ffu
Any idea?


----------



## DilanChd (Apr 21, 2016)

Hi *@*arsradu,

What is the package (059xxxx) ?

Best regards,


----------



## arsradu (Apr 21, 2016)

dilanchd said:


> *@*arsradu
> 
> what is the package (059xxxx) ?
> 
> Best regards,

Click to collapse



rm1104_*059x519*_01078.00038.16082.36009_021

I suppose this is what your'e looking for?


----------



## DilanChd (Apr 21, 2016)

*@*arsradu

Yes. Why do you wish install the 059X519 RM-1104 VAR EURO RO VF SL package ? It is Vodafone branded for Romania.

If you live in Romania, I advice you to install the 059X5B6 RM-1104 VAR EURO A6 CV package. It contains the 000-AL, 000-BA, 000-BG, 000-CY, 000-CZ, 000-EE, 000-GR, 000-HR, 000-HU, 000-LT, 000-LV, 000-MD, 000-ME, 000-MK, 000-PL, 000-RO (unbranded for Romania), 000-RS, 000-SI, 000-SK, COT-GR, TMO-CZ and TMO-HR software variants.

Best regards,


----------



## arsradu (Apr 21, 2016)

DilanChd said:


> *@*arsradu
> 
> Yes. Why do you wish install the 059X519 RM-1104 VAR EURO RO VF SL package ? It is Vodafone branded for Romania.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Well, the device is not Vodafone branded, but I do live in Romania. So that's the reason why I chose that package.

Should getting package 059X5B6 RM-1104 VAR EURO A6 CV fix the signature error?

By he way, in case you haven't noticed, Windows Phone territory is still very new to me.  I'm willing to learn, but bear with me, please. I might make some mistakes on the way. 

Update: Well, unfortunately, it didn't make a difference. I still get the same error even after flashing EURO A6 CV.


----------



## TristanLeBoss (Apr 22, 2016)

muhschaf said:


> jup, good to kown and i have already a Stock Rom saved for me, but that is not the Point i wanted.
> Since i have discovered that W10M are in fact a full Grown windows 10 64bit ARM OS, i search for a possibility to make me a W10M install image for any Arm device. without specific driver.
> I'm very sure that MS will deliver someday a generic driver for the Qualcom CPUs and other Hardware chips and parts in the Phone, like they do it on the x86 environment.
> The ARM ecosystem should similar to the x86 ecosystem and i guess this will be the way Microsoft will adapt to it
> So i can install my img on any arms device that have a ARM (or Qualcomm) processor and 8 GB of ram via flashing it.

Click to collapse



The way Windows Mobile 10 is delivered is through CAB files. Some CAB files bear the mention "iot" in their filenames:

microsoft.base.iotuap.efiesp.cbs
microsoft.base.iotuap.mainos.cbs
microsoft.base.iotuap.mainos_lang_XX-XX.cbs
microsoft.base.iotuap.mainos_res_XXXXxXXXX.cbs
microsoft.devicelayout_rpi2.iotuap.mainos.cbs
microsoft.iotuapfm.cbs
microsoft.mobilecore.iotuap.efiesp.cbs
microsoft.mobilecore.iotuap.mainos.cbs
microsoft.ms_iotuap_efiesp_uefi.iotuap.efiesp.cbs
microsoft.ms_iotuap_efiesp_uefi.iotuap.mainos.cbs
microsoft.ms_iotuap_optimized_boot.iotuap.mainos.cbs
microsoft.soc_rpi2.iotuap.mainos.cbs

There is also plenty of CAB files for CPU drivers:

microsoft.soc_qc8909
microsoft.soc_qc8916
microsoft.soc_qc8952
microsoft.soc_qc8960
microsoft.soc_qc8974
microsoft.soc_qc8994
microsoft.soc_qc8996
microsoft.soc_qc8x12
microsoft.soc_qc8x12_16k
microsoft.soc_qc8x26
microsoft.soc_qc8x26_16k

So it's maybe a matter of time before Microsoft offers a generic installer for Windows 10 ARM version.

For the moment, the only way to get it is through the IOT downlods page:

http://ms-iot.github.io/content/en-US/Downloads.htm

You can download ISO files which contains only one MSI file which (after decompilation) contains one CAB file which finaly contains a FFU rom file with a program to flash it.

Maybe you can use this ROM files on a device and add the needed cab with IUTool.exe...

Also, the DragonBoard 410c is based on the QualComm Snapdragon™ 400 which is also used in some Lumia. So, maybe, the ROM would work on a Lumia...


----------



## geek838 (Apr 22, 2016)

geek838 said:


> ```
> FlashApp returned reported error in SecureFlashResp!
> Status: 0x1206, Specifier: 0x00000000
> UEFI returned error: 0xfa001206
> ...

Click to collapse



Help needed here.. I have T mobile flash already and I updated it to Win 10.. now I cant downgrade with Recovery tool and I get this error when I;m trying to flash with Global Swap ROM.. anyone knows how to fix it?


----------



## Rickyparmar14 (Apr 22, 2016)

@DilanChd 

Hello sir I have a Nokia Lumia 520 and it's showing a error "Unable to find Boot Options"  And the boot Loader is not unlocked so will your procedure will work for me and which files to download can you tell me. 
Model- 520
Type- RM-914
Code- 059S1N6
FCC ID- QTLRM-914

Sent from my GT-I8262 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## DilanChd (Apr 22, 2016)

Hi *@*Rickyparmar14,

Only JTAG Box can help you.

Best regards,


----------



## Rickyparmar14 (Apr 22, 2016)

DilanChd said:


> Hi *@*Rickyparmar14,
> 
> Only JTAG Box can help you.
> 
> Best regards,

Click to collapse



Link please and the Procedure also

Sent from my GT-I8262 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## DilanChd (Apr 22, 2016)

*@*Rickyparmar14

E.g., with RIFF JTAG Box. You need to buy all necessary equipment.

Best regards,


----------



## Rickyparmar14 (Apr 22, 2016)

DilanChd said:


> *@*Rickyparmar14
> 
> E.g., with RIFF JTAG Box. You need to buy all necessary equipment.
> 
> Best regards,

Click to collapse



Alright suppose  I got Riff JTAG but what is the procedure I don't know how to fix this problem and isn't there any other way to fix My Lumia....? Please help 

Sent from my GT-I8262 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## WPZenith (Apr 23, 2016)

Which firmware should I download for my Nokia lumia 1520 ? can anyone point me in the right direction ? its RM-937, but there are multiple options and since I live in Bangladesh there no specific firmware fo it, anyone ?


----------



## DilanChd (Apr 23, 2016)

Hi *@*WPZenith,

Download and install the 059V6D3 RM-937 VAR IMEA 4Y CV BLACK package. It contains the 000-BD (unbranded for Bangladesh), 000-LK, 000-NP and 000-SG software variants.

Best regards,


----------



## DilanChd (Apr 23, 2016)

*@*Rickyparmar14

The other solution is to change the motherboard, either by yourself, either by a specialized service/after sale service. Anyway, I advise you to change the motherboard, because bought a JTAG Box costs more than change the motherboard of the Lumia 520.

Best regards,


----------



## ShaunKL (Apr 23, 2016)

AT&T GoPhone Lumia 640  (which I suppose would be 059X0B8)
I am trying to flash 059X0P7 - RM-1073 VAR NAM US T-MOBILE SL
United States
Computer is Windows 8.1 Pro 64-bit.

I successfully debranded my phone using the tools found here.
The tool was not successfully flashing the T-Mobile rom over (No error, it just closed out.), so I attempted to flash using DilanChd's guide.
This is what I keep getting after entering the last step into command prompt:


> THOR2 1.8.2.18
> Built for Windows @ 13:36:46 Jun 16 2015
> Thor2 is running on Windows of version 6.2
> thor2 -mode vpl -vplfile \Users\Dr. Craig Lamb\Desktop\Package\RM1073_059X0P7_02
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## txh3157 (Apr 23, 2016)

*Platform_id*

Hi,

My Lumia 1520 AT&T failed to boot up after using Microsoft Recovery Tool. Fortunately I found this tutorial and hope it can bring it back to life. This is the error I ran into when run "thor2 -mode vpl -vplfile RM940_059T5X8_02540.00019.14484.37028_3345.vpl"

_Successfully parsed FFU file. Header size: 0x000e0000, Payload size: 0x0000000067bc0000, Chunk size: 0x00020000, Header offset: 0x00000000, Payload offset: 0x00000000000e0000
RKH match between device and FFU file!
Option: Skip CRC32 check in use
Start sending header data...
FlashApp returned reported error in SecureFlashResp!
Status: 0x1304, Specifier: 0x00000000
FA_ERR_FFU_STR_HDR_INVALID_PLATFORM_ID
Send of FFU header failed!
[IN] programSecureFfuFile. Closing RM940_02540.00019.14484.37028_RETAIL_prod_signed_200_01ACB8_ATT-US.ffu
programming operation failed!
0xFA001304: Platform ID check fails. Reason(s): The FFU file is not meant for this product. The platform ID of image does not match with platform ID of the device.

Operation took about 33.00 seconds.

THOR2_ERROR_FA_FFU_STR_HDR_INVALID_PLATFORM_ID_​
I read some other post mentioning that the PLATFORM_ID could be altered or erased and I believe that the RM file should match to what I want. Can I somehow override the PlatformID? If I use -sip_id_check, I got the following error:

_0xFA000012: Authentication is required to be able to skip integrity and/or signature and/or platform ID check._​

Thanks in advance.
note. from DeviceManager I can see that Nokia BOOTMGR2 when plugged into my Windows10


----------



## Rickyparmar14 (Apr 23, 2016)

@DilanChd 

Okay thank you! Will the procedure in the link will work for me or not because my device doesn't response neither vibrate or start nor the volume button works.... It only vibrates when I plug it in charger and it's not getting detected in Windows Phone Recovery Tool

https://sujitintel.wordpress.com/2015/05/08/lumia-520-bricked-here-is-100-working-fix-for-all/

Sent from my GT-I8262 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## DilanChd (Apr 23, 2016)

*@*Rickyparmar14

As you have said that you got _ERROR: Unable to find a bootable option. Press any key to shut down._, no, this tutorial does not work for you.

Best regards,


----------



## txh3157 (Apr 23, 2016)

I used thor2 -mode emergency -configfile emergency_flash_config.xml and got this error:

THOR2_ERROR_CONNECTION_NOT_FOUND

If I used  "thor2 -mode vpl -vplfile RM940_059T5X8_02540.00019.14484.37028_3345.vpl" I can get at least Platform_ID_MISMATCH error. Why emergency_flash complains about connection error?


----------



## TheGTeam (Apr 26, 2016)

*Nokia 930*

Many thanks for your great tutorial I have managed to unbrand my 925 successfully.

However I have a 930 as well that is mine but its locked to the EE network will it unlock the phone if I flash it to unbranded ? (sorry for the newbie question)


----------



## DilanChd (Apr 26, 2016)

Hi *@*TheGTeam,

Flashing does not simunlock your Lumia device.

Best regards,


----------



## DilanChd (Apr 27, 2016)

Hi *@*mouse0606,

The Thor2.exe errors in the comments are mainly due to the fact that the devices are bricked before using my tutorial. For the rest, errors can happen.

Best regards,


----------



## Ryuga Ayr (Apr 28, 2016)

*Debrand/Unbrand AT&T Lumia 830, RM-983*

Is there the slightest, minutest possibility that a Lumia 830 can be debranded? Even if it means changing the changing manufacturer ID of RM-983 to RM-984/985?? Pls! AT&T takes AGES to release software updates!


----------



## DilanChd (Apr 28, 2016)

Hi *@*Ryuga Ayr,

No, no ways.

Best regards,


----------



## kamrul.auntu (Apr 29, 2016)

DilanChd said:


> Last update from 04*.*08*.*2016 *–* This tutorial has been updated*,* but it is not again finished*.* Therefore some incoherences exist*.*
> 
> Tutorial *|* Microsoft Lumia devices and Nokia Lumia devices flashing​
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Please help I am getting below error in at&t lumia 640

*THOR2_ERROR_FA_FFU_STR_HDR_INVALID_PLATFORM_ID

THOR2 1.8.2.18 exited with error code -100658428 (0xFA001304)
*


----------



## bailey_nathan (Apr 29, 2016)

*Switching CVs*

Is it possible to download and install a firmware for your desired country and carrier or do you have to reload what was originally shipped? ATT won't let my RM1072 Lumia 640 connect to their LTE. It's a CV-IT firmware.


----------



## searcher12 (May 3, 2016)

jiandie said:


> ```
> Logging to ETL file: G:\Users\ZS\AppData\Local\Temp\ffutool3280.etl
> Found device:
> Name:   Nokia.MSM8227.P6036.1.2
> ...

Click to collapse





enggmind said:


> I am facing the exact same issue at exact same 1.38% location, did you find a solution to this ?.

Click to collapse



I haven't solved it yet. I think it leads from eMMC issues... 

Yes, my device was Nokia Lumia 520, but I've switched to Asus ZenFone 5 now


----------



## t1m0thy001 (May 3, 2016)

*to debrand or to not debrand*

Good day
i am considering debranding my lumia 640 ATT rm 1073. (already unlocked ofc, have the key)
my problem are i live in south africa and there is no carrier here(on the list) so its kinda pointless.
the maiin reason for debranding is ATT has not release WP10 update.
my question is which RM versoin/ brand do i use and does is have the windows 10 update available, if no update yet is there any point?


----------



## DilanChd (May 3, 2016)

Hi *@*t1m0thy001,

Windows 10 Mobile is available for the Lumia 640 LTE RM-1073, even with AT&T package. What is the OS version that is currently installed from your Lumia device ?

Best regards,


----------



## t1m0thy001 (May 3, 2016)

I am currently running 8.1 update 2
Ver 8.1015148.160
Firm ver 02177.00000.15184.36016
Iv actualy found carries on the list from rm 1074 for my country
I have the update advisor and check for updates both on the phone and via pc. As i understand window 10 is out but att hasnt released thier firmware so untill then i cant update, will thats my understanding


----------



## DilanChd (May 4, 2016)

Hi *@*t1m0thy001,

Before flashing another software package, must try a hardware reset. Some people have got the Windows 10 Mobile update only after done a hardware reset.

Best regards,


----------



## t1m0thy001 (May 4, 2016)

Thanks for the reply i have tried the hard and soft reset still nothing.

Ill try flash it friday and see what happens, i hope the rm1074 za will have a windows 10 update and i dont brick my phone

Thanks alot for your responce
Timothy


----------



## Nicoronel (May 4, 2016)

*lumia 535 successfull thanks, a question*

Is it possible that after upgrading to W10 begins the reboot problem? or is the the lumia device itself?. I've followed the post, successfully installed the original rom, but keeps flashing and rebooting. Any idea?


----------



## sebastienj (May 5, 2016)

*Lumia 925*

Hello,

First, thanks for your tuto!

Flight mode runs without any notice and I can't get out of it...

I follow your tuto but I've got this error message :

Microsoft Windows [Version 10.0.10586]
(c) 2015 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Seb & Flore>cd "%ProgramFiles(x86)%\Microsoft Care Suite\Windows Device Recovery Tool"

C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Care Suite\Windows Device Recovery Tool>thor2 -mode vpl -vplfile "%HomePath%\Desktop\Package\RM892_059S5L6_3040.0000.1322.2004_043.vpl"
THOR2 1.8.2.18
Built for Windows @ 13:36:46 Jun 16 2015
Thor2 is running on Windows of version 6.2
thor2 -mode vpl -vplfile \Users\Seb & Flore\Desktop\Package\RM892_059S5L6_3040.0000.1322.2004_043.vpl
Process started Thu May 05 13:26:36 2016
Logging to file C:\Users\SEB&FL~1\AppData\Local\Temp\thor2_win_20160505132636_ThreadId-1580.log
Parsing VPL file \Users\Seb & Flore\Desktop\Package\RM892_059S5L6_3040.0000.1322.2004_043.vpl
Successfully parsed VPL
Flashing .ffu file RM892_3040.0000.1322.2004_RETAIL_eu_euro1_249_04_207289_prd_signed.ffu (SW version 3040.0000.1322.2004)
Debugging enabled for  uefiflash

Initiating FFU flash operation
WinUSB in use.
isDeviceInNcsdMode
Normal mode detected
Rebooting to the normal mode...
Resp from NCSd {"error":{"code":-2147467259,"message":"Qc modem not ready, retry later."},"id":7,"jsonrpc":"2.0"}

Operation took about 2.00 seconds.

THOR2_ERROR_TO_COMMUNICATE_WITH_DEVICE

THOR2 1.8.2.18 exited with error code 84102 (0x14886)


C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Care Suite\Windows Device Recovery Tool>​
Lumia 925 unlocked bought in France but it seems it came from Poland, Windows 8.1

Could you help me please?


----------



## sebastienj (May 5, 2016)

Thanks for your answer. I tried your suggestion and I've got a different message :

Microsoft Windows [Version 10.0.10586]
(c) 2015 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Seb & Flore>cd "%ProgramFiles(x86)%\Microsoft Care Suite\Windows Device Recovery Tool"

C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Care Suite\Windows Device Recovery Tool>thor2 -mode vpl -vplfile "%HomePath%\Desktop\Package\RM892_059S5L6_3040.0000.1322.2004_043.vpl"
THOR2 1.8.2.18
Built for Windows @ 13:36:46 Jun 16 2015
Thor2 is running on Windows of version 6.2
thor2 -mode vpl -vplfile \Users\Seb & Flore\Desktop\Package\RM892_059S5L6_3040.0000.1322.2004_043.vpl
Process started Thu May 05 14:26:29 2016
Logging to file C:\Users\SEB&FL~1\AppData\Local\Temp\thor2_win_20160505142629_ThreadId-6856.log
Parsing VPL file \Users\Seb & Flore\Desktop\Package\RM892_059S5L6_3040.0000.1322.2004_043.vpl
Successfully parsed VPL
Flashing .ffu file RM892_3040.0000.1322.2004_RETAIL_eu_euro1_249_04_207289_prd_signed.ffu (SW version 3040.0000.1322.2004)
Debugging enabled for  uefiflash

Initiating FFU flash operation
WinUSB in use.
isDeviceInNcsdMode
Normal mode detected
Rebooting to the normal mode...
Resp from NCSd {"error":{"code":-2147467259,"message":"Qc modem not ready, retry later."},"id":7,"jsonrpc":"2.0"}

Operation took about 2.00 seconds.

THOR2_ERROR_TO_COMMUNICATE_WITH_DEVICE

THOR2 1.8.2.18 exited with error code 84102 (0x14886)

C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Care Suite\Windows Device Recovery Tool>thor2 -mode vpl -vplfile "%HomePath%\Desktop\Package\ RM892_059S5L6_3040.0000.1322.2004_043.vpl"
THOR2 1.8.2.18
Built for Windows @ 13:36:46 Jun 16 2015
Thor2 is running on Windows of version 6.2
thor2 -mode vpl -vplfile \Users\Seb & Flore\Desktop\Package\ RM892_059S5L6_3040.0000.1322.2004_043.vpl
Process started Thu May 05 14:29:16 2016
Logging to file C:\Users\SEB&FL~1\AppData\Local\Temp\thor2_win_20160505142916_ThreadId-11744.log
Parsing VPL file \Users\Seb & Flore\Desktop\Package\ RM892_059S5L6_3040.0000.1322.2004_043.vpl
Failed to load/parse VPL file
Operation took about 0.00 seconds.

Usage: thor2 -mode [MODE] -[ARGUMENT]... -[FLAG]...
Try `thor2 --help' for more information.


C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Care Suite\Windows Device Recovery Tool>thor2 -mode vpl -vplfile "%HomePath%\Desktop\Package\ RM892_059S5L6_3040.0000.1322.2004_043.vpl"
THOR2 1.8.2.18
Built for Windows @ 13:36:46 Jun 16 2015
Thor2 is running on Windows of version 6.2
thor2 -mode vpl -vplfile \Users\Seb & Flore\Desktop\Package\ RM892_059S5L6_3040.0000.1322.2004_043.vpl
Process started Thu May 05 14:29:40 2016
Logging to file C:\Users\SEB&FL~1\AppData\Local\Temp\thor2_win_20160505142940_ThreadId-7180.log
Parsing VPL file \Users\Seb & Flore\Desktop\Package\ RM892_059S5L6_3040.0000.1322.2004_043.vpl
Failed to load/parse VPL file
Operation took about 0.00 seconds.

Usage: thor2 -mode [MODE] -[ARGUMENT]... -[FLAG]...
Try `thor2 --help' for more information.


C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Care Suite\Windows Device Recovery Tool>thor2 -mode vpl -vplfile "%HomePath%\Desktop\Package\ RM892_059S5L6_3040.0000.1322.2004_043.vpl"
THOR2 1.8.2.18
Built for Windows @ 13:36:46 Jun 16 2015
Thor2 is running on Windows of version 6.2
thor2 -mode vpl -vplfile \Users\Seb & Flore\Desktop\Package\ RM892_059S5L6_3040.0000.1322.2004_043.vpl
Process started Thu May 05 14:30:37 2016
Logging to file C:\Users\SEB&FL~1\AppData\Local\Temp\thor2_win_20160505143037_ThreadId-6840.log
Parsing VPL file \Users\Seb & Flore\Desktop\Package\ RM892_059S5L6_3040.0000.1322.2004_043.vpl
Failed to load/parse VPL file
Operation took about 0.00 seconds.

Usage: thor2 -mode [MODE] -[ARGUMENT]... -[FLAG]...
Try `thor2 --help' for more information.


C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Care Suite\Windows Device Recovery Tool>thor2 -mode vpl -vplfile "%HomePath%\Desktop\Package\ RM892_059S5L6_3040.0000.1322.2004_043.vpl"
THOR2 1.8.2.18
Built for Windows @ 13:36:46 Jun 16 2015
Thor2 is running on Windows of version 6.2
thor2 -mode vpl -vplfile \Users\Seb & Flore\Desktop\Package\ RM892_059S5L6_3040.0000.1322.2004_043.vpl
Process started Thu May 05 14:31:45 2016
Logging to file C:\Users\SEB&FL~1\AppData\Local\Temp\thor2_win_20160505143145_ThreadId-9360.log
Parsing VPL file \Users\Seb & Flore\Desktop\Package\ RM892_059S5L6_3040.0000.1322.2004_043.vpl
Failed to load/parse VPL file
Operation took about 0.00 seconds.

Usage: thor2 -mode [MODE] -[ARGUMENT]... -[FLAG]...
Try `thor2 --help' for more information.


C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Care Suite\Windows Device Recovery Tool>thor2 -mode vpl -vplfile "%HomePath%\Desktop\Package\ RM892_059S5L6_3040.0000.1322.2004_043.vpl"
THOR2 1.8.2.18
Built for Windows @ 13:36:46 Jun 16 2015
Thor2 is running on Windows of version 6.2
thor2 -mode vpl -vplfile \Users\Seb & Flore\Desktop\Package\ RM892_059S5L6_3040.0000.1322.2004_043.vpl
Process started Thu May 05 14:31:58 2016
Logging to file C:\Users\SEB&FL~1\AppData\Local\Temp\thor2_win_20160505143158_ThreadId-11308.log
Parsing VPL file \Users\Seb & Flore\Desktop\Package\ RM892_059S5L6_3040.0000.1322.2004_043.vpl
Failed to load/parse VPL file
Operation took about 0.00 seconds.

Usage: thor2 -mode [MODE] -[ARGUMENT]... -[FLAG]...
Try `thor2 --help' for more information.

Thanks!


----------



## Drockk_Xm (May 6, 2016)

@DilanChd thank you very much bro
my lumia 525 is now ok


----------



## t1m0thy001 (May 6, 2016)

Microsoft Windows [Version 10.0.10586]
(c) 2015 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\WINDOWS\system32>cd %ProgramFiles(x86)%\Microsoft Care Suite\Windows Device Recovery Tool

C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Care Suite\Windows Device Recovery Tool>thor2 -mode vpl -vplfile "%HomePath%\Desktop\Package\RM1074_059X264_02177.00000.15184.36002_012.vpl
THOR2 1.8.2.18
Built for Windows @ 13:36:46 Jun 16 2015
Thor2 is running on Windows of version 6.2
thor2 -mode vpl -vplfile \Users\Timothy\Desktop\Package\RM1074_059X264_02177.00000.15184.36002_012.vpl
Process started Fri May 06 13:51:08 2016
Logging to file C:\Users\Timothy\AppData\Local\Temp\thor2_win_20160506135108_ThreadId-8500.log
Parsing VPL file \Users\Timothy\Desktop\Package\RM1074_059X264_02177.00000.15184.36002_012.vpl
Successfully parsed VPL
Flashing .ffu file RM1074_02177.00000.15184.36002_RETAIL_prod_signed_1029_0235C7_000-ZA.ffu (SW version 02177.00000.15184.36002)
Debugging enabled for  uefiflash

Initiating FFU flash operation
WinUSB in use.
isDeviceInNcsdMode
Normal mode detected
Rebooting to the normal mode...
Resp from NCSd {"id":7,"jsonrpc":"2.0","result":null}

[THOR2_flash_state] Switching to flash mode
Detecting UEFI responder
HELLO success
Lumia Boot Manager detected
Check status of battery
State of charge 50, charging current -206
Protocol version 2.6 Implementation version 2.35
Booting to FlashApp
Reboot to FlashApp command sent successfully.
Verifying that device is online
Device is online
Detecting UEFI responder
HELLO success
Lumia Flash detected
Protocol version 2.37 Implementation version 2.60
[THOR2_flash_state] Pre-programming operations
Disable timeouts
Get flashing parameters
Lumia Flash detected
Protocol version 2.37 Implementation version 2.60
Size of one transfer is 2363392
MMOS RAM support: 1
Size of buffer is 2359296
Number of eMMC sectors: 15269888
Platform ID of device: Nokia.MSM8926.P6204_ATT.1.1
Async protocol version: 01
Security info:
Platform secure boot enabled
Secure FFU enabled
JTAG eFuse blown
RDC not found
Authentication not done
UEFI secure boot enabled
SHK enabled
Device supports FFU protocols: 0015
Subblock ID 32
[THOR2_flash_state] Device programming started
Using secure flash method
CoreProgrammer version 2015.06.10.001.
Start programming signed ffu file \Users\Timothy\Desktop\Package\RM1074_02177.00000.15184.36002_RETAIL_prod_signed_1029_0235C7_000-ZA.ffu
FfuReader version is 2015061501
Send FlashApp write parameter: 0x4d544f00
Perform handshake with UEFI...
Flash app: Protocol Version 2.37 Implementation Version 2.60
Unknown sub block detected. Skip...
DevicePlatformInfo: Nokia.MSM8926.P6204_ATT.1.1
Unknown sub block detected. Skip...
Unknown sub block detected. Skip...
Supported protocol versions bitmap is 15
Secure FFU sync version 1 supported.
Secure FFU async version 1 supported.
Secure FFU sync version 2 supported.
Secure FFU async version 2 supported.
CRC header v. 1
CRC align bytes. 4
Get CID of the device...
Get EMMC size of the device...
Emmc size in sectors: 15269888
CID: Toshiba, Size 7456 MB
Start charging...
Start charging... DONE. Status = 0
ConnSpeedEcho: Elapsed= 0.200000, EchoSpeed= 33.75, Transferred= 7077918 bytes
Get security Status...
Security Status:
Platform secure boot is enabled.
Secure eFUSE is enabled.
JTAG is disabled.
RDC is missing from the device.
Authentication is not done.
UEFI secure boot is enabled.
Secondary HW key exists.
Get RKH of the device...
RKH of the device is 831BE6B18E7006372069545885A80F786C33D064904732D39EFBE0EC7019B5D4
Get ISSW Version...
ISSW Version: 237
Thu Mar 5 13:42:08 EET 2015  ;ISSW v0237; rg2; OS; DNE; KCI 1302; ASIC 8226;
Get system memory size...
Size of system mem: 1048576 KB
Read antitheft status...
Reset Protection status: Enabled
Reset Protection version: 1.1
Send backup to RAM req...
Clearing the backup GPT...SKIPPED!
Successfully parsed FFU file. Header size: 0x000e0000, Payload size: 0x000000006e1e0000, Chunk size: 0x00020000, Header offset: 0x00000000, Payload offset: 0x00000000000e0000
RKH match between device and FFU file!
FFU Reset Protection version 1.1
Option: Skip CRC32 check in use
Start sending header data...
FlashApp returned reported error in SecureFlashResp!
Status: 0x1304, Specifier: 0x00000000
FA_ERR_FFU_STR_HDR_INVALID_PLATFORM_ID
Send of FFU header failed!
[IN] programSecureFfuFile. Closing \Users\Timothy\Desktop\Package\RM1074_02177.00000.15184.36002_RETAIL_prod_signed_1029_0235C7_000-ZA.ffu
programming operation failed!
0xFA001304: Platform ID check fails. Reason(s): The FFU file is not meant for this product. The platform ID of image does not match with platform ID of the device.

Operation took about 26.00 seconds.

THOR2_ERROR_FA_FFU_STR_HDR_INVALID_PLATFORM_ID

THOR2 1.8.2.18 exited with error code -100658428 (0xFA001304)

C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Care Suite\Windows Device Recovery Tool>thor2 -mode rnd -bootnormalmode
THOR2 1.8.2.18
Built for Windows @ 13:36:46 Jun 16 2015
Thor2 is running on Windows of version 6.2
thor2 -mode rnd -bootnormalmode
Process started Fri May 06 13:52:38 2016
Logging to file C:\Users\Timothy\AppData\Local\Temp\thor2_win_20160506135238_ThreadId-9512.log
Initiating do RnD operations
WinUSB in use.
Debugging enabled for  rnd

Detecting UEFI responder
Send HELLO
HELLO success
Lumia Flash App detected
Disable time-outs
Read FlashApp Build Info
Read parameter from UEFI Flash App
Read parameter Ok
FlashApp Build Info: Date:Apr 30 2015 Time:11:39:37 Info:-
Transfer size: 2363392
Sublock ID 31
Buffer size: 2359296
Number of sectors: 15269888
PlatformInfo is Nokia.MSM8926.P6204_ATT.1.1
Async protocol version: 01
Security info sublock detected
Platform secure boot enabled
Secure FFU enabled
JTAG eFuse blown
RnD Certificate not found
Authentication not done
UEFI secure boot enabled
SHK enabled
Device supports FFU protocols: 0015
Sublock ID 32
Read Root Key Hash
Read parameter from UEFI Flash App
Read parameter Ok
Root Key Hash is 831BE6B18E7006372069545885A80F786C33D064904732D39EFBE0EC7019B5D4
Read public ID
Read parameter from UEFI Flash App
Read parameter Ok
Public ID is 44D7FE1D0DC4758AFF94AABCED139C420C347CE6
Protocol version 2.37 Implementation version 2.60
Resetting the device
Check version...
Get RDC Status...
RDC missing from the device.

Device is already in the normal mode. (NCSd running)

Exited with success

C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Care Suite\Windows Device Recovery Tool>

so i attempted to flash today but get error code (this was my 2nd attempt cause i remove the " marks which i think it needed. iv copied and pasted the entire command prompt, assume i did some thing incorrectly


THOR2_ERROR_FA_FFU_STR_HDR_INVALID_PLATFORM_ID

THOR2 1.8.2.18 exited with error code -100658428 (0xFA001304)

thanks
timothy


----------



## t1m0thy001 (May 6, 2016)

Yes my phone is att, how do i proceed?


----------



## t1m0thy001 (May 7, 2016)

Thanks iv sucsesfully removed att brand and installed anther firmware and updated it to windows 10 thanks for the help


----------



## xmidnight_rain (May 7, 2016)

You should join the windows insider program. I have this handset and I was able to upgrade like that. But I must warn you that wm10 runs sluggish on the device with 1 Gb of ram only.


----------



## xmidnight_rain (May 7, 2016)

*Android?????*

Hey I don't know if I will get any help or even a response to this one, but I was wondering if it was possible to install android or cyanogenmod on my Lumia 640. Before you tell me to buy an android device I already have one, but I'd like to get android KitKat or possibly lollipop on here. That would be a godsend, kind of like the HTC hd2, but if there are any instructions on the net plz send me some, like if there are an custom bootloaders, etc. I am running w10m dev preview for this device as of 5/5/16


----------



## DilanChd (May 8, 2016)

Hi *@*xmidnight_rain,

No, install Android isn't possible. And there is no custom bootloader for the Lumia 640 device.

Best regards,


----------



## enxerg (May 10, 2016)

*Lumia 1020 error*

C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Care Suite\Windows Device Recovery Tool>thor2 -
mode vpl -vplfile "%HomePath%\Desktop\Package\RM875_059T668_3049.0000.1330.1000_
125.vpl"
THOR2 1.8.2.18
Built for Windows @ 13:36:46 Jun 16 2015
Thor2 is running on Windows of version 6.2
thor2 -mode vpl -vplfile \Users\Eric\Desktop\Package\RM875_059T668_3049.0000.133
0.1000_125.vpl
Process started Tue May 10 00:23:57 2016
Logging to file C:\Users\Eric\AppData\Local\Temp\thor2_win_20160510002357_Thread
Id-28064.log
Parsing VPL file \Users\Eric\Desktop\Package\RM875_059T668_3049.0000.1330.1000_1
25.vpl
Successfully parsed VPL
Flashing .ffu file RM875_3049.0000.1330.1000_RETAIL_eu_euro2_242_00_253122_prd_s
igned.ffu (SW version 3049.0000.1330.1000)
Debugging enabled for  uefiflash

Initiating FFU flash operation
WinUSB in use.
isDeviceInNcsdMode
isDeviceInNcsdMode is false
Device mode 7  Emergency mode
[THOR2_flash_state] Pre-programming operations
Disable timeouts
Detecting UEFI responder
Device is not in Lumia UEFI mode
Device mode get failed, mode is 7
Connection lost, trying to re-connect
Rebooting to the normal mode...
Rebooting from the WP/MMOS failed.
Operation took about 5 minutes, 5 seconds.

THOR2_ERROR_TO_COMMUNICATE_WITH_DEVICE

THOR2 1.8.2.18 exited with error code 84102 (0x14886)

Any suggestions?


----------



## shahrukhnaeem777 (May 10, 2016)

Hello Everyone.

Can someone please let me know which firmware should i flash on an AT&T Lumia 640. I've already unlocked the phone and de-branded it using this guide and my phone has already updated to Win 10 (10.0.10586.242).  I need to get rid of the bloatware and the phone also does not support LTE on my network even though willmyphonework website shows that it should so I'm guessing it has something to do with the firmware. Oh btw my region is Pakistan. Any help would be highly appreciated. Cheers.


----------



## turbozapekanka (May 13, 2016)

What is the difference between uefiflash and vpl mode of thor2 ?
I flashed a ffu file with uefiflash, should I consider reflashing with VPL mode?


----------



## dragon2pern (May 14, 2016)

Salut Dilan. dragon2pern de monwindowsphone.com et pas loin de chez toi sur la carte...
j'ai besoin de revenir a WP8 sur le 640XL dual Sim de ma femme depuis la mise ajour vers 10 elle n'a que des problème et je ne trouve que des W10m en rom.

Si tu passe vers Rognac un de ces 4 je te paierais un café. 

PS: désolé je ne parle pas anglais.

Microsoft Traducteur:
Hi Dilan. dragon2pern of monwindowsphone.com and not far from home on the map...
I need to return a WP8 on dual 640XL Sim of my wife since the update to 10 it has problems and I find that W10m in rom.
If you pass to Rognac one of these 4 I would pay you a coffee.
PS: Sorry I do not speak English


----------



## DilanChd (May 14, 2016)

Hi *@*dragon2pern,

I have answered you from MonWindowsPhone .

Best regards,


----------



## The Ghost43 (May 16, 2016)

Bonjour, utilisateur d'un nokia 800 blanc , j'ai voulu suivre ce tuto mais au moment d'incorporer la rom (je suppose ) voici l'erreur :
THOR2_ERROR_NO_DEVICE_WITHIN_TIMEOUT

THOR2 1.8.2.18 exited with error code 84003 (0x14823)

Que dois je faire ?


----------



## DilanChd (May 16, 2016)

Hi *@*The Ghost43,

Please, post your messages in English .

Lumia 800 is not compatible :
_Prerequisites

A Microsoft Lumia device or a Nokia Lumia device incorporating Microsoft Windows Phone 8, Microsoft Windows Phone 8.1 or Microsoft Windows 10 Mobile as operating system.​_Best regards,


----------



## The Ghost43 (May 16, 2016)

Alors comment faire pour passer mon nokia 800 blanc avec une surcouche Orange, à un Nokia 800 Nu d'origine ? 

So how to get my Nokia 800 white overcoat with Orange, Nokia 800 original Nude ?


----------



## DilanChd (May 16, 2016)

*@*The Ghost43

As you speak French, you can see this tutorial from the MonWindowsPhone community. This tutorial show how to flash a package to a Windows Phone 7 Lumia device with Product Support Tool of the Nokia Care Suite software. But, instead of using NaviFirm+, use rather lumiafirmware.com to download a package.

Best regards,


----------



## Leeost (May 16, 2016)

Hello,
i have bought Lumia 640 LTE RM-1072 PL CV and its full of polish bloatware and don't have W10 upgrade for now. I live in Lithuania and want LTU version firmware, so which firmware i need to choose? 

P.S. I tried 059X1W6 - RM-1072 VAR EURO 6A CV and i dont like it because of russian bloatware and unchangable yandex default search.


----------



## Pousi (May 17, 2016)

My Lumia 1320 rom Thailand disable 4g .So   I want to enable 4g 
Can you help me ?


----------



## tigerfire25 (May 21, 2016)

I have a Lumia 822 that is kind of bricked as its not booting to firmware or anything, will this toturial will get my phone fixed? sorry if my question is too noob. 
the problem I have that my pc wont recognize the phone.


----------



## DilanChd (May 21, 2016)

Hi *@*tigerfire25,

If the Device Manager of your Windows computer detects your Lumia 822 as QHSUSB_DLOAD, so use this tutorial.

Best regards,


----------



## churays (May 24, 2016)

*down grading from windows 10*

hie l have downloaded a rom RM1071_02074.00000.15234.28004_RETAIL_prod_signed_1037_026010_VOD-ZA_2.ffu and after following the procedures from your thread am receiving an error Failed to load/parse VPL file what do l need to do


----------



## kskingsven (May 27, 2016)

kskingsven said:


> hey guys
> soo my lumia 1020 (059V0T9: RM-875 VAR EURO CH SWISSCOM YELLOW
> ) has been dead for about 6 months now. red screen, white nokia logo,  and no vibration.
> also my phone id has changed into : Nokia.MSM8960.43??A.3.2.1
> ...

Click to collapse



can someone help me?


----------



## ckyens (May 28, 2016)

Hi all

Great thread on flashing the Lumia , however on following the tutorial, hit some snags !

My package for the Lumia 950 is RM1104_059X4S9_01078.00038.16082.36017_173.vpl

As you can see from the pictures in ~Admin run ~  CMD mode, once I'd amended the line as per instructions:

"%HomePath%\Desktop\Package\RM1104_059X4S9_01078.00038.16082.36017_173.vpl"

Nothing happens when I press enter...............

The phone is plugged into the computer and turned on when I press enter.

Any tips would be greatfull.

Thanks


----------



## augustinionut (May 28, 2016)

ckyens said:


> Hi all
> 
> Great thread on flashing the Lumia , however on following the tutorial, hit some snags !
> 
> Thanks

Click to collapse



● Copy and modify the thor2 -mode vpl -vplfile "%HomePath%\Desktop\Package\x.vpl" command, where x is the name of the VPL file previously downloaded.

● Copy the modifiy command and past it to the command prompt, then press the Enter button from the computer keyboard.

● The package installation being. Wait that the installation is finished.

● Copy and paste the thor2 -mode rnd -bootnormalmode command to the command prompt to reboot normaly the Microsoft Lumia device or the Nokia Lumia device.

*From the first post of this topic !!!*


----------



## ckyens (May 29, 2016)

DilanChd

Having ignored the sarcastic comments from other members, I retried the instructions from the tutorial.

For me this line eventually worked after many attempts !!

thor2 -mode vpl -vplfile "%HomePath%\Desktop\Package\RM1104_059X4S9_01078.00038.16082.36017_173.vpl"

But there were still error messages along the way. See pictures.

However, I did managed to get the Lumia software updated. 

Thanks :good:


----------



## rs2k4x4 (May 29, 2016)

can the nck lock be changed to false? set as true means sim lock for network is enabled. nokia lumia 625 no problems flashing package or singular ffu file just sim lock remains in place due to being set to true.


----------



## Alan Browne (Jun 1, 2016)

*Phone keeps cycling cogs and sad face.*

When I plug the phone into usb port it just keeps cycling the cogs and sad face.
Tried reflash but get error every time.

C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Care Suite\Windows Device Recovery Tool>thor2 -mode vpl -vplfile "%HomePath%\Desktop\Package\RM846_059R4G7_3058.50000.1425.0006_1077.vpl"
THOR2 1.8.2.18
Built for Windows @ 13:36:46 Jun 16 2015
Thor2 is running on Windows of version 6.2
thor2 -mode vpl -vplfile \Users\alan.browne\Desktop\Package\RM846_059R4G7_3058.50000.1425.0006_1077.vpl
Process started Wed Jun 01 11:30:27 2016
Logging to file C:\Users\ALAN~1.BRO\AppData\Local\Temp\thor2_win_20160601113027_ThreadId-34736.log
Parsing VPL file \Users\alan.browne\Desktop\Package\RM846_059R4G7_3058.50000.1425.0006_1077.vpl
Successfully parsed VPL
Flashing .ffu file RM846_3058.50000.1425.0006_RETAIL_eu_euro1_267_06_452363_prd_signed.ffu (SW version 3058.50000.1425.0006)
Debugging enabled for  uefiflash

Initiating FFU flash operation
WinUSB in use.
Operation took about 1 minute, 0 seconds.

THOR2_ERROR_NO_DEVICE_WITHIN_TIMEOUT

THOR2 1.8.2.18 exited with error code 84003 (0x14823)

C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Care Suite\Windows Device Recovery Tool>

What should I do to get it to reflash?


----------



## Alan Browne (Jun 1, 2016)

Booting more now getting:

C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Care Suite\Windows Device Recovery Tool>thor2 -mode vpl -vplfile "%HomePath%\Desktop\Package\RM846_059R4G7_3058.50000.1425.0006_1077.vpl"
THOR2 1.8.2.18
Built for Windows @ 13:36:46 Jun 16 2015
Thor2 is running on Windows of version 6.2
thor2 -mode vpl -vplfile \Users\alan.browne\Desktop\Package\RM846_059R4G7_3058.50000.1425.0006_1077.vpl
Process started Wed Jun 01 16:59:32 2016
Logging to file C:\Users\ALAN~1.BRO\AppData\Local\Temp\thor2_win_20160601165932_ThreadId-8936.log
Parsing VPL file \Users\alan.browne\Desktop\Package\RM846_059R4G7_3058.50000.1425.0006_1077.vpl
Successfully parsed VPL
Flashing .ffu file RM846_3058.50000.1425.0006_RETAIL_eu_euro1_267_06_452363_prd_signed.ffu (SW version 3058.50000.1425.0006)
Debugging enabled for  uefiflash

Initiating FFU flash operation
WinUSB in use.
isDeviceInNcsdMode
isDeviceInNcsdMode is false
Device mode 6  Uefi mode
[THOR2_flash_state] Pre-programming operations
Disable timeouts
Get flashing parameters
Lumia Flash detected
Protocol version 2.37 Implementation version 2.60
Size of one transfer is 2363392
MMOS RAM support: 1
Size of buffer is 2359296
Number of eMMC sectors: 15269888
Platform ID of device: Nokia.MSM8926.P6204.1.1
Async protocol version: 01
Security info:
Platform secure boot enabled
Secure FFU enabled
JTAG eFuse blown
RDC not found
Authentication not done
UEFI secure boot enabled
SHK enabled
Device supports FFU protocols: 0015
Subblock ID 32
[THOR2_flash_state] Device programming started
Using secure flash method
CoreProgrammer version 2015.06.10.001.
Start programming signed ffu file \Users\alan.browne\Desktop\Package\RM846_3058.50000.1425.0006_RETAIL_eu_euro1_267_06_452363_prd_signed.ffu
FfuReader version is 2015061501
Send FlashApp write parameter: 0x4d544f00
Perform handshake with UEFI...
Flash app: Protocol Version 2.37 Implementation Version 2.60
Unknown sub block detected. Skip...
DevicePlatformInfo: Nokia.MSM8926.P6204.1.1
Unknown sub block detected. Skip...
Unknown sub block detected. Skip...
Supported protocol versions bitmap is 15
Secure FFU sync version 1 supported.
Secure FFU async version 1 supported.
Secure FFU sync version 2 supported.
Secure FFU async version 2 supported.
CRC header v. 1
CRC align bytes. 4
Get CID of the device...
Get EMMC size of the device...
Emmc size in sectors: 15269888
CID: Samsung, Size 7456 MB
Start charging...
Start charging... DONE. Status = 0
ConnSpeedEcho: Elapsed= 0.182000, EchoSpeed= 37.09, Transferred= 7077918 bytes
Get security Status...
Security Status:
Platform secure boot is enabled.
Secure eFUSE is enabled.
JTAG is disabled.
RDC is missing from the device.
Authentication is not done.
UEFI secure boot is enabled.
Secondary HW key exists.
Get RKH of the device...
RKH of the device is 831BE6B18E7006372069545885A80F786C33D064904732D39EFBE0EC7019B5D4
Get ISSW Version...
ISSW Version: 237
Thu Mar 5 13:42:08 EET 2015  ;ISSW v0237; rg2; OS; DNE; KCI 1302; ASIC 8226;
Get system memory size...
Size of system mem: 1048576 KB
Read antitheft status...
Reset Protection status: Disabled
Reset Protection version: 1.1
Send backup to RAM req...
Clearing the backup GPT...SKIPPED!
Successfully parsed FFU file. Header size: 0x000c0000, Payload size: 0x000000005f7a0000, Chunk size: 0x00020000, Header offset: 0x00000000, Payload offset: 0x00000000000c0000
DEV_RKH_MISMATCH_ERROR
programming operation failed!
0x00030007: The boot loaders in FFU file are not signed for this device. RKH of device: 831BE6B18E7006372069545885A80F786C33D064904732D39EFBE0EC7019B5D4. RKH of FFU image: 67131691EEDD1F38568C7FFAE284FB2621680FEAC833314467E31DAA963D1467

Operation took about 3.00 seconds.

DEV_RKH_MISMATCH_ERROR

THOR2 1.8.2.18 exited with error code 196615 (0x30007)

C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Care Suite\Windows Device Recovery Tool>

How do I know which download I should be using - Note: can't find my box that phone came in.  It is a UK unlocked Microsoft lumia 620 LTE device?


----------



## lunloon (Jun 3, 2016)

Using Lumia 950XL Dual SIM.

I just tried this thor2 -mode rnd -bootnormalmode and it returns THOR2 stopped working.

Have not done anything else (flash ROM etc).


----------



## pots22 (Jun 3, 2016)

*Nokia 1520*

Hi, 
I just recieve from a friend a Lumia 1520
I install windows 10 from windows insider but 3 or more times per day sudenly the screen is not actif,
i see an enter call coming but when i touch the screen nothing happened. i restart the phone and rework.
I download from here  WindowsDeviceRecoveryTool3.3.31 and the reflash an original version 8.1
But the same problem.
If sombody have an idea?
Big thank's per advance


----------



## mGforCe (Jun 3, 2016)

Hello @DilanChd

I must start with confession that am noob when it comes to Windows / Lumia. Had used Windows 5 & 6 in past and then moved to Android. Today am here because my sister has spare AT&T branded Nokia Lumia 635 (RM-975) which I have got officially unlocked. The OS version is 8.10.12397.895 and phone Update returns with status as "Phone is up to date".

I want to to un-brand this phone and update to firmware which has maximum LTE bands open. And this is where am confused how to proceed.

On lumiafirmware.com I find for this phone 059V714 - RM-975 VAR NAM US AT&T PREPAID SL with firmware 01061.00070.14246.29017 ; but this will be branded one right.

Pls give me some pointers, tips and direction. Thanks in advance


----------



## DilanChd (Jun 3, 2016)

Hi *@*lunloon,

You can :

● retry the thor2 -mode rnd -bootnormalmode command ;
● remove the battery ;
● done a software reset.

Best regards,

* * * * * * *​
Hi *@*pots22,

Can be a hardware problem.

Best regards,


----------



## lunloon (Jun 3, 2016)

DilanChd said:


> Hi *@*lunloon,
> 
> You can :
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi, so I tried the 1st one, it always pop up THOR2 has stopped working.

And I have done so far 3 hard resets, no good.

And when i tried it after removing the battery, it says connection not found.

[20:24:36.626] D_MSG : THOR2 1.8.2.18
[20:24:36.627] D_MSG : Built for Windows @ 13:36:46 Jun 16 2015
[20:24:36.627] D_MSG : Thor2 is running on Windows of version 6.2
[20:24:36.628] D_MSG : thor2 -mode rnd -bootnormalmode 
[20:24:36.629] D_MSG : Process started Fri Jun 03 20:24:36 2016
[20:24:36.630] D_MSG : Initiating do RnD operations
[20:24:36.630] D_MSG : WinUSB in use.
[20:24:36.632] D_MSG : Debugging enabled for  rnd 

[20:25:56.748] D_ERR : Connection not found.

Is it possible due to that particular WinUSB in use that is causing the problem?


----------



## DilanChd (Jun 3, 2016)

*@*lunloon

Try http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=67121429&postcount=2627

Best regards,


----------



## DilanChd (Jun 3, 2016)

Hi *@*mGforCe,

To unbrand your Lumia 635 RM-975, you must use this tutorial. After, flash this package 059W4X2 RM-975 VAR NAM 4R CV.

Best regards,


----------



## mGforCe (Jun 4, 2016)

DilanChd said:


> Hi *@*mGforCe,
> 
> To unbrand your Lumia 635 RM-975, you must use this tutorial. After, flash this package 059W4X2 RM-975 VAR NAM 4R CV.
> 
> Best regards,

Click to collapse



Thanks for taking out time to revert. Yes, after couple of hours of google search found the same WindowsCentral thread and tried to follow same.

But issue is that is am stuck when applying XAP from CustomWPSystem. The CustomPFD xap can't be installed and find CustomWPMSytem app just closing. I have also tried reaching to @Pasquiindustry for this guidance on his thread

He gave some pointers and have tried but again no change..  :crying:  :crying:

Thanks for sharing the package.. any idea how to check what all different / additions here? Also is it Windows 8 Denim or Windows 10? Sorry for ignorance.


----------



## BK201Shadow (Jun 4, 2016)

*FFU parsing error, lumia 640*

I've followed the flashing tutorial posted on this website carefully to flash a proper country variant for my lumia 640, and almost everything goes well, until it says, unable to parse ffu file; ffu_parsing_error, thor2 1.8.2.18 exited with error code 2228224, and I can't seem to make it work anyhow


----------



## DilanChd (Jun 4, 2016)

Hi *@*BK201Shadow,

Redownload the *.ffu file.

Your Lumia device works correctly ?

Best regards,


----------



## DilanChd (Jun 4, 2016)

Hi *@*mGforCe,

To only Interop-Unlock your Lumia device, try this other automatic method (need Windows 10 Mobile, go to Windows Insider). Then, follow the second part of the previous tutorial.

Best regards,


----------



## mGforCe (Jun 5, 2016)

Hi *@*DilanChd,

Thanks, I will try getting Windows 10 Preview but guess it might also not be available for me as on the list of  Preview Supported Phone see onliy Lumia 635 1GB version whereas AT&T GoPhone Lumia 635 is 512mb only 

Regards,


----------



## lunloon (Jun 5, 2016)

DilanChd said:


> *@*lunloon
> 
> Try http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=67121429&postcount=2627
> 
> Best regards,

Click to collapse



I try that, and it says Connection not detected.


----------



## DilanChd (Jun 5, 2016)

Hi *@*mGforCe,

Indeed. So, try the manual method, or see with *@*Pasquiindustry how to fix the problem.

Best regards,


----------



## lunloon (Jun 6, 2016)

DilanChd said:


> *@*lunloon
> 
> Try http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=67121429&postcount=2627
> 
> Best regards,

Click to collapse



I got it working on my work laptop running windows 10. 

I think something is wrong with my PC. Thanks for your advice.


----------



## mGforCe (Jun 6, 2016)

DilanChd said:


> .....

Click to collapse


 @DilanChd @Pasquiindustry 

Thanks to tip from Pasquiindustry , reinstalled SDK and then deployed CustomWPS (v 007) and was apply to apply CustomPfD (v 003) and patch Preview for Developer.

Post that have changed 

- PhoneMobileOperatorName = 000-US
- PhoneManufacturerModelName = RM-975_1043

for update to Product Code 059W4X2 (0RM-975 VAR NAM 4R CV) basis this post


----------



## BK201Shadow (Jun 6, 2016)

DilanChd said:


> Hi *@*BK201Shadow,
> 
> Redownload the *.ffu file.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes it works correctly now, although I had to use a different command from command prompt

thor2 -mode uefiflash -ffufile "%HomePath%\Desktop\Package\RM1072_02177.00000.15184.36002_RETAIL_prod_signed_1040_022C01_000-RO_MV.ffu" -do_full_nvi_update -do_factory_reset"

thank you for the quick reply though


----------



## rbr.ramos (Jun 8, 2016)

I tried the tutorial and I used other commands of Thor2.exe, but it didn't work for me 

I'm having the BitLocker Screen problem. Followed the tutorial step by step carefuly, but after the reboot that BitLocker blue screen is still there! The WDRT is not recognizing the phone, even in "Flash Mode" or "Emergency Mode"

Someone had this problem too?

My phone is a Lumia 930, with the Insider Build 14356

(also, I don't know how to properly charge my phone, since it's rebooting all the time :crying


----------



## 1yakka (Jun 11, 2016)

*Link is down?*

Hi guys!

First of all I'm a noob in Windows phone hack!
l think that the link to download Windows Device Recovery Tool 3.3.31 is down can you provide another link please?

I have added a second sim reader on my Bouygues branded Lumia 640 and I want to flash it with a dual Sim image "059X185 - RM-1075 VAR EURO FR CV" I think.

Thank you for your help

1yakka


----------



## DilanChd (Jun 11, 2016)

Hi *@*1yakka,

Thx. I've updated the DL link.

For the rest, I've answered from MonWindowsPhone 

Best regards,


----------



## augustinionut (Jun 12, 2016)

1yakka said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sorry for offtopic: how you did that ?


----------



## 1yakka (Jun 12, 2016)

augustinionut said:


> Sorry for offtopic: how you did that ?

Click to collapse



I ordered a sim card reader on ebay and soldered it on the free space on the PCB of the lumia 640


----------



## TheElbenreich (Jun 13, 2016)

Hi Dilon

I am trying to sim unlock my AT&T-GoPhone (AT&T refuses to give me the code even though I meet all their requirements!!!)

Will it be possible to do with flashing one of the ROMs provided by LumiaFirmware? Or is there any other solution to this?
I would like to use the phone in Switzerland.

Best Regards


----------



## hazmi80 (Jun 15, 2016)

hello there,
lumia 520,rm-914,cv my
error code cannot find bootable option press any button to shut down
try to flash but error code thor2_error_fa_signature_fail
any solution?
thanks in advance


----------



## DilanChd (Jun 15, 2016)

Hi *@*hazmi80,

JTAG Box or motherboard replacement.

Best regards,


----------



## nycZ (Jun 15, 2016)

Hey there and thanks for the great tutorial.
Just a quick thought: since u already have the users run cmds, u could just use "echo %processor_architecture%" to quickly find out if u r on x64 or x86.

Thanks again and have a great day


----------



## rbr.ramos (Jun 15, 2016)

*BitLocker Screen Error*

I tried the tutorial and I used other commands of the Thor2.exe, but it didn't work for me 

I'm having the BitLocker Screen problem. Followed the tutorial step by step carefuly, but after the reboot that BitLocker blue screen is still there! The WDRT is not recognizing the phone, even in "Flash Mode" or "Emergency Mode"

Someone had this problem too?

My phone is a Lumia 930, with the Insider Build 14356

(also, I don't know how to properly charge my phone, since it's rebooting all the time )


----------



## NightOrchid (Jun 15, 2016)

Apologies if this has already been asked but is there no UK Rom: for Lumia 950 XL

Cant find a: 
RM-1085 Euro CV GB Black 

Thanks


----------



## DilanChd (Jun 15, 2016)

Hi *@*nycZ,

I did not think about that. I'll edit. Thx :good:.

Edit : I've edited.

Best regards,

* * * * * * *​
Hi *@*NightOrchid,

The RM-1085 VAR EURO A1 CV packages contain the 000-FR, 000-GB, 000-GI, 000-IE, 000-MC and 000-MT software variants.

Best regards,


----------



## NightOrchid (Jun 15, 2016)

DilanChd said:


> Hi *@*nycZ,
> 
> I did not think about that. I'll edit. Thx :good:.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Much appreciated.. Thanks Folks, downloading now


----------



## marcox92 (Jun 16, 2016)

HI, I want to debrand an Orange 950 already unlocked
I follow all the steps described in tutorial, hesitate to find the right french firmware (I choose a CV)
and downloaded files.
The VPL file is changed in a xml file after dowloading?
I changed extension from xml to vpl.
but the command as explained did not worked 'thor2 error'

Finally with thor2 help, I copy the "package folder" in WDRT directory
Modified the command as follow
*thor2 -mode vpl -vplfile "Package\RM1104_059X5B6_01078.00038.16082.36019_167.vpl"*

And.......all run properly

hope that helps

---------- Post added at 04:30 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:08 AM ----------

[/COLOR]





pots22 said:


> Hi,
> I just recieve from a friend a Lumia 1520
> I install windows 10 from windows insider but 3 or more times per day sudenly the screen is not actif,
> i see an enter call coming but when i touch the screen nothing happened. i restart the phone and rework.
> ...

Click to collapse



Alas I had the same issue (and lot of others too)
Its a default of the device after a slight bending (not enough rigid)
Nothing to do
'find a bit deeper on the web you'l find my answer elsewhere)


----------



## DilanChd (Jun 16, 2016)

Hi *@*NightOrchid,

You're welcome .

Best regards,

* * * * * * *​
Hi *@*marcox92,

As you live in France, you have chose the wrong package. You have chose the 059X5B6 RM-1104 VAR EURO A6 CV package that does not contain the 000-FR (FR CV) software variant, then that you should chose the 059X4S9 RM-1104 VAR EURO A1 CV package that contains the 000-FR software variant.

Yes, some browers change some file extensions. Must re-put the original extension, as you did.

Best regards,


----------



## roman.valenciap (Jun 17, 2016)

Hi, I'm trying to debrand an AT&T 640 LTE already unlocked, tried RM-1073 GLOBAL SWAP and RM-1073 VAR LTA 6F MOVISTAR, and the first one says there is an protection software version error and the second one that software and device id are not compatible, do you know wich one should I flash or if I can't debrand it?. Thanks for your post!!


----------



## DilanChd (Jun 17, 2016)

Hi *@*roman.valenciap,

To unbrand your AT&T Lumia 640, use this other tutorial.

Best regards,


----------



## roman.valenciap (Jun 17, 2016)

Hi, thank you for your quick reply, I already debranded my phone using the tutorial link you gave me, can I now flash a firmware using your tutorial or I need to follow the flash procedure from the same link?, Thanks again!! 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
EDITED: NVM!, lack of reading skills, found lower on that tutorial link kind of the same procedure, sorry my bad xD


----------



## ayush1157 (Jun 18, 2016)

*A doubt*

hii....
just read your tutorial....amzing....

i have a lumia 640 xl dual sim

i have got the package from lumiafirmware.com
Will it rollback to windows8.1 update 2...which it came preinstalled with?
also
lumiafirware.com/info

I  got to your tutorial via the above link itself....

the steps( commands) provided on the above webpage seem to be a little bit different then yours.
I am not a very technical person but i noticed that he only asked for .ffu file and you posted to download all files into one folder and then use .vpl file in the process.
SO ARE BOTH THINGS SAME??...PLEASE CLARIFY


----------



## Maxysz (Jun 20, 2016)

also serves for lumia 532 dual sim ?


----------



## zdentist (Jun 24, 2016)

DilanChd said:


> Tutorial *|* Microsoft Lumia devices and Nokia Lumia devices flashing​
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




lUMIA 640XL DUAL error thor2 

dev_rkh_mismatch

thor2 exited with error code 196615 (0x30007)

please help


----------



## zdentist (Jun 25, 2016)

feherneoh said:


> either FFU error or different model
> Check if your phone has the same type (RM-xxxx) as the FFU file

Click to collapse



Thank you so much for the quick reply. I am trying to install T-Mobile us firmware


----------



## drkwins (Jun 26, 2016)

*witch firmware download*

Dear DilanChd:
Hello! I have a Nokia Lumia 1520, and I don´t know which firmware download from "lumiafirmware"  my country is Chile and my brand is Movistar. Could you help me?

Best Regards


----------



## DilanChd (Jun 26, 2016)

Hi *@*drkwins,

The product type of your Lumia 1520 is RM-938 ?

Best regards,


----------



## drkwins (Jun 26, 2016)

DilanChd said:


> Hi *@*drkwins,
> 
> The product type of your Lumia 1520 is RM-938 ?
> 
> Best regards,

Click to collapse



Yes, It's


----------



## DilanChd (Jun 26, 2016)

*@*drkwins

OK, thx. So download and install the 059V6W7 RM-938 VAR LTA 7R CV BLACK package.

Best regards,


----------



## Stitch19 (Jun 29, 2016)

I tried flashing another firmware on a nokia 222 RM-1136, I got the rm-1136 fiirmware from lumiafirmware.com
I did exactly what the tutorial said.
This is what happened, basically nothing happens and I cant find any kind of error.
The phone is connected, when I connect it it as to use charge mode only or storage mode, I have tried both modes nothing. The phone doesn't gave usb card so it cant go into storage mode.





Any help?


----------



## Stitch19 (Jun 29, 2016)

feherneoh said:


> do you have the other files too? your command seems to be okay, maybe missing .ffu or something?

Click to collapse



There is no .ffu file, I mean I have downloaded all the files from lumiafirmware.com and there was no ffu file there, but there was the .vpl file. Do I need ffu? Cause in this tutorial it doesnt suggest ffu. Also where could I find if lumiafirmware.com doesnt provide it?
You can check this link to see what files they provide, am I missing something? http://www.lumiafirmware.com/ser/RM-1136/guid/059X3N4
Thanks


----------



## Stitch19 (Jun 29, 2016)

feherneoh said:


> oh, sorry, did not read your post completely. As your phone is not Lumia, thor2 probably cannot flash it

Click to collapse



But on the firmware lumia site it says it can and they provide the firmware, is there another way maybe? Thank you


----------



## MrSparcIIe (Jun 30, 2016)

*Any idea about THOR2_ERROR_FA_ERR_WRITE_FAIL error?*

My Lumia 520 with Windows 10 Mobile (Insider) begins to reboot itself each 1 minute so I tried to reflash but raises this error. Any help will be REALLY welcomed. Thank you guys for help people in sad moments :/

C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Care Suite\Windows Device Recovery Tool> thor2 -mode vpl -vplfile "c:\Lumia\RM914_059S5K1_3058.50000.1425.0005_048.vpl"
THOR2 1.8.2.18
Built for Windows @ 13:36:46 Jun 16 2015
Thor2 is running on Windows of version 6.2
thor2 -mode vpl -vplfile c:\Lumia\RM914_059S5K1_3058.50000.1425.0005_048.vpl
Process started Thu Jun 30 06:53:40 2016
Logging to file C:\Users\Me\AppData\Local\Temp\thor2_win_20160630065340_ThreadId-9012.log
Parsing VPL file c:\Lumia\RM914_059S5K1_3058.50000.1425.0005_048.vpl
Successfully parsed VPL
Flashing .ffu file RM914_3058.50000.1425.0005_RETAIL_eu_euro2_367_05_444980_prd_signed.ffu (SW version 3058.50000.1425.0005)
Debugging enabled for  uefiflash

Initiating FFU flash operation
WinUSB in use.
isDeviceInNcsdMode
isDeviceInNcsdMode is false
Device mode 6  Uefi mode
[THOR2_flash_state] Pre-programming operations
Disable timeouts
Get flashing parameters
Lumia Flash detected
Protocol version 1.15 Implementation version 1.28
Size of one transfer is 2363392
Size of buffer is 2359296
Number of eMMC sectors: 15269888
Platform ID of device: Nokia.MSM8227.P6036.1.2
Async protocol version: 01
Security info:
Platform secure boot enabled
Secure FFU enabled
JTAG eFuse blown
RDC not found
Authentication not done
UEFI secure boot enabled
SHK enabled
Device supports FFU protocols: 0019
[THOR2_flash_state] Device programming started
Using secure flash method
CoreProgrammer version 2015.06.10.001.
Start programming signed ffu file c:\Lumia\RM914_3058.50000.1425.0005_RETAIL_eu_euro2_367_05_444980_prd_signed.ffu
FfuReader version is 2015061501
Send FlashApp write parameter: 0x4d544f00
Perform handshake with UEFI...
Flash app: Protocol Version 1.15 Implementation Version 1.28
DevicePlatformInfo: Nokia.MSM8227.P6036.1.2
Unknown sub block detected. Skip...
Unknown sub block detected. Skip...
Supported protocol versions bitmap is 19
Secure FFU sync version 1 supported.
Secure FFU async version 1 supported.
Secure FFU async version 3 supported.
Get CID of the device...
Get EMMC size of the device...
Emmc size in sectors: 15269888
CID: Samsung, Size 7456 MB
Start charging...
Requested write param 0x43485247 is not supported by this flash app version.
Start charging... DONE. Status = 0
Unable to send ECHO REQ or ECHO REQ not supported
Get security Status...
Security Status:
Platform secure boot is enabled.
Secure eFUSE is enabled.
JTAG is disabled.
RDC is missing from the device.
Authentication is not done.
UEFI secure boot is enabled.
Secondary HW key exists.
Get RKH of the device...
RKH of the device is F771E62AF89994064F77CD3BC16829503BDF9A3D506D3FACECAEF3F808C868FD
Get ISSW Version...
Get ISSW Version, SKIPPED!
Get system memory size...
Size of system mem: 524288 KB
Read antitheft status...
Requested read param 0x41545250 is not supported by this flash app version.
Send backup to RAM req...
Clearing the backup GPT...SKIPPED!
Successfully parsed FFU file. Header size: 0x000e0000, Payload size: 0x0000000063cc0000, Chunk size: 0x00020000, Header offset: 0x00000000, Payload offset: 0x00000000000e0000
RKH match between device and FFU file!
Option: Skip CRC32 check in use
Start sending header data...
Start sending payload data...
Percents: 0
FlashApp returned reported error in SecureFlashResp! Status: 0x0004, Specifier: 0x80000008
lastDescriptorIndex: -1 lastLocationIndex: -1
Retrying from index 0
FlashApp returned reported error in SecureFlashResp! Status: 0x0004, Specifier: 0x80000008
lastDescriptorIndex: -1 lastLocationIndex: -1
Retrying from index 0
No more retries. Exit flashing!
UEFI returned error: 0xfa000004
Exception during programming: 393220
Safe write descriptor index reached: false
Payload data transfer speed (20.00 MB/s) Elapsed time 0.45 sec
Payload data size 9.000108 MB
[IN] programSecureFfuFile. Closing c:\Lumia\RM914_3058.50000.1425.0005_RETAIL_eu_euro2_367_05_444980_prd_signed.ffu
programming operation failed!
Operation took about 2.00 seconds. Average transfer speed was 1.18 MB/s.

THOR2_ERROR_FA_ERR_WRITE_FAIL

THOR2 1.8.2.18 exited with error code 393220 (0x60004)


----------



## hdm337 (Jun 30, 2016)

*Error when debranding Lumia ATT  Lumia 640*

C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Care Suite\Windows Device Recovery Tool>thor2 -
mode vpl -vplfile "%HomePath%\Desktop\Package\RM1073_059X0B8_02177.00000.15184.3
6016_205.vpl
THOR2 1.8.2.18
Built for Windows @ 13:36:46 Jun 16 2015
Thor2 is running on Windows of version 6.1
thor2 -mode vpl -vplfile \Users\HD.Mukund\Desktop\Package\RM1073_059X0B8_02177.0
0000.15184.36016_205.vpl
Process started Thu Jun 30 10:21:05 2016
Logging to file C:\Users\HD2462~1.MUK\AppData\Local\Temp\thor2_win_2016063010210
5_ThreadId-12088.log
Parsing VPL file \Users\HD.Mukund\Desktop\Package\RM1073_059X0B8_02177.00000.151
84.36016_205.vpl
Successfully parsed VPL
Flashing .ffu file RM1073_02177.00000.15184.36016_RETAIL_prod_signed_1004_022B79
_ATT-US.ffu (SW version 02177.00000.15184.36016)
Debugging enabled for  uefiflash

Initiating FFU flash operation
WinUSB in use.
Operation took about 1 minute, 1 second.

THOR2_ERROR_NO_DEVICE_WITHIN_TIMEOUT

THOR2 1.8.2.18 exited with error code 84003 (0x14823)

Tried your previous suggestion of remove the battery and connection the phone and running the command.... same error.... I am using the RM1073 file


----------



## rufusdufus (Jun 30, 2016)

*Lumia 535 restore os*

Hi friend, was so pleased to come across your this thread. I have down loaded the firmware as per your instructions and the recovery tool is already on my PC from a previous attempt to rectify my issue but thought I should run it past you first just to make sure I'm on the right track.
My problem is that last week I upgraded my M'soft Lumia 535 to the Official Win 10 up-grade but since then I have all sorts of issues that weren't apparent in Windows 8.1 (rapid battery drain, phantom calls (over sensitive screen) compulsory unwanted apps to mention but a few. Anyway, decided to revert to 8.1 . I carried out a reset to factory defaults only to find that they had overwritten it with windows 10. I posted on Windows support with no help forthcoming until I happened on this thread. So, my question is, will this firmware bring me back to the original windows 8 that was on the  phone when I bought it just over a year ago and will I be able to re activate as I did back then as a legit Windows 8 phone.
Cheers


----------



## DilanChd (Jun 30, 2016)

Hi *@*rufusdufus,

A hardware reset doesn't downgrade.

If you wish downgrade to Windows Phone 8.1, you must flash your phone. Your Lumia 535 is RM-1089 ? If yes, and if you live in Great Britain, you can download 059W8H3 RM-1089 VAR EURO GB CV. FW version will be 02074.00000.15234.28009 and OS version will be 8.10.14234.375.

Best regards,


----------



## rufusdufus (Jun 30, 2016)

DilanChd said:


> Hi *@*rufusdufus,
> 
> A hardware reset doesn't downgrade.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks for the advice, I tried but there was a conflict of some kind. I will post Cmd Prmt window

Microsoft Windows [Version 10.0.10586]
(c) 2015 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Windows\system32>cd "%ProgramFiles(x86)%\Microsoft Care Suite\Windows Device Recovery Tool

C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Care Suite\Windows Device Recovery Tool>thor2 -mode vpl -vplfile "%HomePath%\Desktop\Package\RM1089_fh.edp.vpl
THOR2 1.8.2.18
Built for Windows @ 13:36:46 Jun 16 2015
Thor2 is running on Windows of version 6.2
thor2 -mode vpl -vplfile \Users\paulj\Desktop\Package\RM1089_fh.edp.vpl
Process started Thu Jun 30 21:32:46 2016
Logging to file C:\Users\paulj\AppData\Local\Temp\thor2_win_20160630213246_ThreadId-6052.log
Parsing VPL file \Users\paulj\Desktop\Package\RM1089_fh.edp.vpl
Failed to load/parse VPL file
Operation took about 0.00 seconds.

Usage: thor2 -mode [MODE] -[ARGUMENT]... -[FLAG]...
Try `thor2 --help' for more information.


C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Care Suite\Windows Device Recovery Tool>

would be grateful if you could advise


----------



## MrSparcIIe (Jun 30, 2016)

feherneoh said:


> Does the phone still boot? Maybe the eMMC locked itself read-only, but I'm not sure

Click to collapse



Yes, the phone boots the Windows Mobile 10 OS and starts normally for a few seconds before restarting alone.
As you said it seems that the storage is in read-only mode and when the OS tries to write something and fails, it forces the restart.
When the mobile phone starts, the tiles for  weather, emails, etc. show data belonging two days ago.
Even I tried to erase the phone's data from the Microsoft account website, Devices, My Devices, find my phone, Delete phone data. On a boot cycle the few seconds were enough for the phone to receive the deletion request and received confirmation that the data has been deleted, but after resetting the data is still there! I tried to uninstall an application and happens the same. The app has been as  uninstalled but after reboot the application is already installed.

Is there any way to remove, reset, clear, or whatever to release this read-only lock?

Thank you!


----------



## DilanChd (Jul 1, 2016)

*@*rufusdufus

The two files that you have downloaded are not useful here. There are 16 files to download.

Best regards,


----------



## rufusdufus (Jul 1, 2016)

DilanChd said:


> *@*rufusdufus
> 
> The two files that you have downloaded are not useful here. There are 16 files to download (see the screenshots).
> 
> Best regards,

Click to collapse



Hi again, I'm a little confused, I'm downloading the 16 files as I type this but there is no mention of this in your tutorial that I can find. Am I looking at the wrong tutorial, I have no idea what to do with these 16 files.
Can you help. thanks


----------



## DilanChd (Jul 1, 2016)

*@*rufusdufus

Yes, it is the good tutorial.

See the Downloading package part and the Installation package part of my tutorial.

Best regards,


----------



## rufusdufus (Jul 1, 2016)

DilanChd said:


> *@*rufusdufus
> 
> Yes, it is the good tutorial.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you so much, your help has been much appreciated, I definitely could not have done this without your guidance..
Now back on W8.1 and all seems fine.


----------



## DilanChd (Jul 1, 2016)

*@*rufusdufus

You're welcome .

Best regards,


----------



## boe323 (Jul 5, 2016)

You could try a full update,  download all the files that come with the ffu,    thor2 -mode uefiflash -ffufile "YOUR_signed.ffu" -productcodeupdate 01234567 -do_full_nvi_update -do_factory_reset -reboot . Product code is what ever your variant is ...like ...branded code or unbranded code or from another country code, I converted mine to sim free and recovery tool sees as sim free too.  NOT THE HANDSET MODEL ...the code after it.


Also add thor2 to variables to make it easier.


----------



## mwenix (Jul 7, 2016)

i upgraded my lumia 1520 from win 8.1 to 10 n last night il left it charging n nw it keeps going black on the screen but the soft button are on?any help


----------



## gotbil28 (Jul 9, 2016)

thor2_error_invalid_arguments     please help


----------



## DilanChd (Jul 9, 2016)

Hi *@*gotbil28,

What is the command that you have executed ?

Best regards,


----------



## gotbil28 (Jul 9, 2016)

*This one*

Sorry. it worked now. But my problem still persists. Lumia 950 rebooting


----------



## DilanChd (Jul 9, 2016)

*@*gotbil28

Could you give us more details, plz ? What is happening exactly with your Lumia 950 ?

Best regards,


----------



## gotbil28 (Jul 9, 2016)

*Lumia 950 suck in boot loop*

My phone starts till Microsoft shows up on screen then it again vibrates and starts. same loop goes on and on. done hard reset soft rest, used WPRT, successfully installed software also and today did according to your post successfully but it is still under the same condition. Restarting again and again till Microsoft screen shows up.


----------



## Nico_Parasite (Jul 9, 2016)

Hi there,first off the tutorial is great,and quite easy but i am having a problem,mi handset is a Nokia Lumia 1520  and i live in Uruguay.
I followed your instructions and downloaded the 059V6W7 - RM-938 VAR LTA 7R CV BLACK package,but when i run the thor2 command to start the installation i get this error : 
Initiating FFU flash operation
WinUSB in use
Operation took about 1 minute
THOR2_ERROR_NO_DEVICE_WITHIN_TIMEOUT
THOR 1.8.2.18 exited with error code 84003


Could you help me please? what is it that i´m doing worng? is it the package or what?
Thanks


----------



## MrSparcIIe (Jul 9, 2016)

gotbil28 said:


> My phone starts till Microsoft shows up on screen then it again vibrates and starts. same loop goes on and on. done hard reset soft rest, used WPRT, successfully installed software also and today did according to your post successfully but it is still under the same condition. Restarting again and again till Microsoft screen shows up.

Click to collapse



Try a hard reset using the buttons: 

First of all turn off the phone by using the Power button.
Afterwards press and hold the Volume Down and Power button for a short while.
As soon as the exclamation mark appears on the screen release held keys.
In the next step press the following sequence of buttons: Volume Up -> Volume Down-> Power - > Volume Down.


----------



## gotbil28 (Jul 10, 2016)

*Tried ALL*

Tried all kind of resets. Nothing is helping. Seems I have to live with a Brick in my hand now.


----------



## gustavossa (Jul 11, 2016)

Hi, please i can flash my Lumia 950XL Dual Code 059X5B5 using other Firmware with other CV (example 059X6G6) that have the new firmware version ?

Thanks !!!


----------



## sev7en (Jul 11, 2016)

gustavossa said:


> Hi, please i can flash my Lumia 950XL Dual Code 059X5B5 using other Firmware with other CV (example 059X6G6) that have the new firmware version ?
> 
> Thanks !!!

Click to collapse



Hi me too... Dual SIM and no way to get the new firmware...


----------



## Oink615 (Jul 11, 2016)

*Error 84102 when trying to flash unresponsive Lumia 925*

EDIT: Title is slightly misleading. My phone worked normally before my first attempt to flash it.

Hi,

When trying to revert my French (Orange-branded) Lumia 925 (product code: 059T0B2) from Windows 10 Mobile to Windows Phone 8.1 with package RM-892 VAR EURO FR CV BLACK, the process started normally, with the red Nokia screen appearing on my phone, but an error occurred (I don't remember what it said) and my device shut itself off.
Now my Lumia is totally unresponsive (no light, no vibration) but still detected by my PC and whenever I retry, I get the following error:


> Initiating FFU flash operation
> WinUSB in use.
> isDeviceInNcsdMode
> isDeviceInNcsdMode is false
> ...

Click to collapse



FWIW, I also get error 85034 (SAFE hex file was used and unallowed memory address was being written.
Reset the device and use the correct HEX file) when trying the "QHSUSB_DLOAD without JTAG" method.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## senthilvel4 (Jul 13, 2016)

Message displayed as below,

0xFA001106: Signature check of FFU file fails. Reason(s): The FFU file is not correctly signed or not signed for this device.

can you help me on this.


----------



## c43211 (Jul 13, 2016)

Awesome, thanks. Manage to flash GB firmware on a Chinese Lumia 735.


----------



## gustavossa (Jul 13, 2016)

Hi, please i have a US variation of 950XL Dual. i can flash using other country variation ????

 example Latin America firmware thats receive the last version . i lives in Brazil and dont use USA carriers.

Thanks !!!


----------



## LucTieuKe (Jul 14, 2016)

Hi all,
Could U advise me:
My Lumia 920 black, in about phone, there is: RM-820_nam_canada_200. But in sim slot the Product Code is: 059R6J1
What is firmware I can flash: RM-820 059Q6W4 or RM-821  059R6J1. 
Thank U in advance!


----------



## ephoenix147 (Jul 15, 2016)

@DilanChd

Hi, i have an AT&T Lumia 635(RM-975) (512 MB RAM version) running Windows 10 through Windows insider.... 
It is unlocked and i am using it in India. 
RM-975 supports Band 2, 4, 5, 7, 17 and RM-974 supports Band 3, 7, 20
I need to enable LTE Band 3 and Band 40 as well(if possible)...

Can installing Global ROM help me achieve this? 

I need at least LTE Band 3 and 5 for proper 4G coverage here in India...

 If it can be done which ROM should i download?


----------



## metterica (Jul 15, 2016)

I bought this phone online and i got problems with him. I did a recovery using WDRT and now im stuck at: "Unable to find bootable option".
I tryed 3 different ".ffu" files and at all of them i get:
 (0xFA001106) The FFu file is not correctly signed or not signed for this device.
As you can see in the right this phone is a prototype.
What .ffu should i pick now? What to do?


----------



## marcox92 (Jul 16, 2016)

DilanChd said:


> Hi *@*NightOrchid,
> 
> You're welcome .
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks my friend for help.
When I try to flash my device with new FFU I have That error
Unable to parse FFU file
THOR2 exited with error code 2228224

Can't find where error is as I dont understand exactly what "PARSE" mean.
The only things diferent from previous flash that run ok are
Windows insider latest build
Lumia recovery tool last update

Hope you have an idea


----------



## JAuM_ (Jul 16, 2016)

*Thanks!*

Thank you very much! It works like a charm!


----------



## kenkitt (Jul 16, 2016)

Made one click tool, with emergency download+uefi mode.
DOWNLOAD


Remember we are still in testing mode, any feedback should be made  to the official post.


----------



## marcox92 (Jul 18, 2016)

*Firmware update*

I finally relaod my 950.
But the rom file chosen (for french usage as you advice me, does not contain the last firmware update (01804/2016 allowing double tap)
after several days ans regular updates from Microsoft I dont get the firmware update automatically; is there a way to do it manually


----------



## xsycox (Jul 21, 2016)

I tried to do the update with a Microsoft Lumia 532 Double SIM,
but did get this error:

Initiating FFU flash operation
WinUSB in use.
Operation took 1 minute, 00 seconds.

Thor2 error no device within timeout

Thor2 1.8.2.18 exited with error code 84003 (0x14823)

Anyone knows what is wrong there? The phone was connected to the laptop with an USB cable.


----------



## xsycox (Jul 21, 2016)

I used another USB port and then it worked, it seems.


----------



## SirFloofenboops (Jul 22, 2016)

*error/unable to flash/user error*

Hello, I'm currently using Nokia Lumia 635 RM-975
I'm wanting to flash RM-975 VAR NAM US T-MOBILE SL CYAN to the device (it current has the att firmware)
However, when attempting to do so, i get this error:

THOR2_ERROR_FA_FFU_STR_HDR_INVALID_PLATFORM_ID
THOR2 1.8.2.18 exited with error code -100658428 (0xFA001304)

current Platform ID reads as 
Nokia.MSM8926.P6112_ATT.1.1


----------



## xsycox (Jul 22, 2016)

Btw, it did not work properly, because it stayed on Windows 8.1.

Wrong file maybe?

I used that:

02074.00000.15234.28003 - No Date

Model info
Phone model: Lumia 532 DS
PackageTitle: RM-1031 VAR EURO DE CV
Product Code: 059W983
manufacturerHardwareModel: RM-1031
Last Firmware: 02074.00000.15234.28003

RM1031_02074.00000.15234.28003_RETAIL_prod_signed_1004_0269C7_000-DE.ffu


----------



## lasith ud (Jul 27, 2016)

doesn't this support 625 rm941 bcz when i do flash i get a thor 2 error


----------



## nokia 620 (Jul 31, 2016)

Bonjour, je te remercie, la fonction tactile de mon Lumia 620 était bloque suite à un changement d'écran adaptable et à la dernière mise à jour windows. Grâce à ton tutoriel, j'ai pu recharger une autre version ffu et le rendre fonctionnel. Merci .......


----------



## megasounds (Jul 31, 2016)

nokia 620 said:


> bonjour, je te remercie, la fonction tactile de mon lumia 620 était bloque suite à un changement d'écran adaptable et à la dernière mise à jour windows. Grâce à ton tutoriel, j'ai pu recharger une autre version ffu et le rendre fonctionnel. Merci .......

Click to collapse




*we do not understand you  !!! Please talk english*


----------



## cae13666 (Aug 1, 2016)

*important question*

very good tutorial , my question is , I have a lumia 640 lte operator AT & T , by making this flash cease to have the operator at & t ?? ie operator will librerado much would help me ??? an answer to this question , thank you very much , if someone please repondan I run my question , thanks again


----------



## kpadhiyar17 (Aug 2, 2016)

hi
my device is lumia 525 and i am unable to flash. it stops after 72% uploading. the firmware is RM-998    3055.40000.1347.1001


----------



## Vinayadr (Aug 3, 2016)

*LUMIA 810 flash issue.*

It was from T-mobile and I was running WIndows 10 on it. Few days back using the official WDRT 3.9.20701 I did reinstall sw. Boom the flashing happened fine but the phone is not coming up.

Post flashing it starts with T-Mobile screen and then stuck with "NOKIA" screen for ever (with black background). I tried flashing through command line but still facing the same issue.

How can I get out of this issue and get back to my Lumia 810. Please help.

Firmware used for flashing: RM878_3043.0000.1326.0017_RETAIL_nam_usa_100_17_226135_prd_signed.ffu
Error after flashing completed: THOR2_ERROR_UEFI_DOES_NOT_SUPPORT_FULL_NVI_UPDATE
                                                      THOR2 1.8.2.18 exited with error code 84120 (0x14898)

I also read a lot about emergency flashing. What is it? How would I know if my device needs emergency flashing? If I have to do emergency flashing then how to get the required files (.hex and msbn ) and how to flash it.

If anyone has any solution to this, then it is highly appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## PcSi-L (Aug 3, 2016)

*solved issue with airplane mode unable to be deactivated.*

Oh, Yeees man ! It's working ! I've solved the issue on my nokia lumia 520 from Orange provider with the airplane mode that's couldn't be deactivated.
I've push the "RM914_3058.50000.1425.0007_RETAIL_eu_france_378_07_460318_prd_signed.ffu" firmware using your tuto, and now I can use my phone fully, send/receive calls and sms, without the Orange animation at the start. Thanks power infinite.


----------



## Vinayadr (Aug 4, 2016)

feherneoh said:


> you should check if you can find a flashtool for that phone, as 810 does not use UEFI, so probably the protocol used for flashing is different

Click to collapse



Its very hard to find tools which could do this. I am really confused and frustrated. 

How do we know that Lumia 810 is not UEFI compatible.

---------- Post added at 05:10 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:06 AM ----------




PcSi-L said:


> Oh, Yeees man ! It's working ! I've solved the issue on my nokia lumia 520 from Orange provider with the airplane mode that's couldn't be deactivated.
> I've push the "RM914_3058.50000.1425.0007_RETAIL_eu_france_378_07_460318_prd_signed.ffu" firmware using your tuto, and now I can use my phone fully, send/receive calls and sms, without the Orange animation at the start. Thanks power infinite.

Click to collapse



HI, Which flashing tool did you use ? I have the firmware as RM878_3043.0000.1326.0017_RETAIL_nam_usa_100_17_226135_prd_signed.ffu for my 810 but unfortunately nothing works after flashing.


----------



## DilanChd (Aug 4, 2016)

feherneoh said:


> 810 is a WP7 device, those have their own WinCE loader (as WP7 is Windows CE based)
> Phones like 520 use UEFI, and thor2 communicates with an UEFI app that does the flashing

Click to collapse



Lumia 810 is a WP8 device. http://www.lumiafirmware.com/ser/RM-878/guid/059Q1J2


----------



## Dani3l86 (Aug 5, 2016)

Hello

I recently got a Nokia Lumia 1520 Prototype from someone and i was wondering if it's possible to update the OS from Windows 8.0.
RM-937_eu_euro1_055
000-GB
Firmware  : 1028.3534.1343.0000

I tried the this link http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2531148 but the download links were not working anymore and and the files form here http://www.lumiafirmware.com/ser/RM-937 give me a "Unsigned or not signed for this device error"
Also tried with this guide https://stebet.net/how-to-install-a-country-variant-firmware-with-the-windows-phone-recovery-tools/ but no luck.

I actually like the phone so it's no biggie if it can't be done.

Thanks


----------



## ipil (Aug 7, 2016)

thank's a lot bro for this very useful tutorial


----------



## Dani3l86 (Aug 10, 2016)

Hello

I have a Nokia Lumia Prototype 1520, running on Windows 8.0 , Lumia Black

These are the values i get from Nokia Care Suit
Type Designator	RM-937
Model Name	Nokia Lumia 1520
Product Code	E0202RM937
Software Version	1028.3534.1343.0000
Basic Product Code	059T3F1

From nfo
OS: 8.0.10517.150
RM-937_eu_euro1_055
000-GB
Core Buil ID
1028.3534.1343.10212

I tried your tutorial,  some tutorials  using Nokia Care suite  and Fiddler , but i always get the same result :FFU is not signed or correctly signed for your device.
I can find firmware for 059T3F1 so i tried other variants with  Nokia Care Suite, but with no luck.
Is it possible to upgrade the firmware of a Prototype Lumia with these methods or do i need a JTAG ?

Thanks


----------



## k0st1x (Aug 16, 2016)

Just tried to flash my lumia 925 with ffu from the lumiafirmware.com site,
unfortunately that image contains winphone8 image, but i expecting win10mobile.
can i somewhere get ffu image for lumia925 with win10mobile?
may be there is any other method to update device to win10?
please, any suggestions are welcome.


----------



## MrCego (Aug 17, 2016)

Nop, There are no Windows 10 Mobile ROMs except for Lumia950(XL), Lumia 550 & Lumia 650. 
For install Windows 10 Mobile again you must hack phone registry.


----------



## Dani3l86 (Aug 18, 2016)

feherneoh said:


> Retail ROMs cannot be flashed on prototype devices this way

Click to collapse



Is there any way to upgrade the OS on a prototype phone ?


----------



## Zeus510 (Aug 21, 2016)

HI,
I am getting error THOR2_ERROR_FA_SIGNATURE_FAIL
i have a lumia 520 rm-914, downloaded packgae  3058.50000.1425.0001, Product Code: 059S1N6. whats the solution for this?
thnx.


----------



## ricardofnsc (Aug 21, 2016)

Anyone know whats the product code from lumia 650 portuguese or spanish, cv of course.
thanks


----------



## MixerNoMore (Aug 23, 2016)

Hi @DilanChd,

My phone acted weird so I used the official MS tool to flash it. It had NO branding before I did, but now it displays a Vodafone boot screen. :/

I have a Lumia 950 with code 059X515.

What firmware can I use to remove the Vodafone branding?

Cheers for all the effort! :good:


----------



## DilanChd (Aug 23, 2016)

Hello *@*MixerNoMore,

Just for confimation : you live in Netherlands ? If yes, download and install the 059X4X7 RM-1104 VAR EURO A2 CV package.

Best regards,


----------



## cheeseheadpremiumuser (Aug 23, 2016)

I have a 640 that appears to be bricked. When I connect it to computer it makes a connection sound. But does not vibrate when plugged in or screen does not turn on. PC says latest driver version is 6/21/2006. I'm sure there is a later driver to install manually?? Thanks


----------



## MixerNoMore (Aug 23, 2016)

DilanChd said:


> Hello *@*MixerNoMore,
> 
> Just for confimation : you live in Netherlands ? If yes, download and install the 059X4X7 RM-1104 VAR EURO A2 CV package.
> 
> Best regards,

Click to collapse



Merci beaucoup, @DilanChd! It worked!


----------



## DilanChd (Aug 23, 2016)

*@*MixerNoMore

Graag gedaan 

Best regards,


----------



## SirMcFrosty (Aug 28, 2016)

Does it work and does it makes a difference if i have a EURO DE CV BLACK (Last Firmware: 02540.00019.15234.50006) variant and flash it to EURO FR CV BLACK (Last Firmware: 02540.00019.15236.45008) as it seems FR firmware has a higher version number. I miss diskussions back the old WM days where People exchanged Information about difference in firmware


----------



## xenserve (Aug 29, 2016)

i noticed last week, my Nokia 920 shows ERROR: Unable to find a bootable option. Press any key to shut down.  As much as it's been sitting on a charger, i'm concerned the battery has no charge, which may cause a problem with reflashing.   At any rate,  I'm using 059Q6W4 - RM-820 VAR AMERICA CA ROGERSWIR SL BLACK as my source firmware, i'm in Canada and this phone was unlocked, but on the Rogers network in Canada. I was unable to flash.  what info from the thor2 output do you need to give me some pointers/guidance?


----------



## liviu74sox (Sep 1, 2016)

*Lumia 535 Vodafone Romania*

If the phone is sim locked on this Vodafone operator, will this flashing unlock the phone as well?


----------



## skc67 (Sep 1, 2016)

Can I Change My Lumia 640 3G to 4G lte Model By Changing Firmware ?


----------



## guhang4 (Sep 2, 2016)

*this tutorial saved my device thanks*

btw a,can anyone post the default device values of lumia 525 .i changed it to pretend to be lumia 950 to get w10. now i want to get default info.( sorry i forget to take even a screenshot before changing)


----------



## drkwins (Sep 18, 2016)

*Problem with Lumia 1520*

June 26, 2016 | 1:22am by drkwins in Windows 10 Mobile
Dear DilanChd: 
Hello! I have a Nokia Lumia 1520, that bricked after the updated to the last OS version and I don't know which firmware download from "lumiafirmware". Well this Lumia was imported from China so this phone isn't managed for any carrier. By now I don't know what is the model for my Lumia 1520. In the orgininal original phone's box appear the label "Nokia 1520.1" in other forum I read that "Nokia 1520.1" is RM-937 also in the label appear "CV HK Black"... So I searched this in the page and I found this "059V253 - RM-937 VAR APAC HK CV BLACK". Could you said me if this Rom is the correct for my Lumia?
best regards






PS: I attached an image the original phone's box


----------



## searcher12 (Sep 23, 2016)

jiandie said:


> ```
> Logging to ETL file: G:\Users\ZS\AppData\Local\Temp\ffutool3280.etl
> Found device:
> Name:   Nokia.MSM8227.P6036.1.2
> ...

Click to collapse



I haven't solved it yet


----------



## Foto-AG (Sep 25, 2016)

MixerNoMore said:


> Hi @DilanChd,
> 
> My phone acted weird so I used the official MS tool to flash it. It had NO branding before I did, but now it displays a Vodafone boot screen. :/
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



This should work for you: http://www.lumiafirmware.com/ser/RM-1104/guid/059X409
Its for Single Sim 950.
For Dual Sim take this:
http://www.lumiafirmware.com/ser/RM-1118/guid/059X4F5

greets

---------- Post added at 10:32 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:29 AM ----------




liviu74sox said:


> If the phone is sim locked on this Vodafone operator, will this flashing unlock the phone as well?

Click to collapse



I Think that works...
Do it on your own risk !

---------- Post added at 10:41 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:32 AM ----------




k0st1x said:


> Just tried to flash my lumia 925 with ffu from the lumiafirmware.com site,
> unfortunately that image contains winphone8 image, but i expecting win10mobile.
> can i somewhere get ffu image for lumia925 with win10mobile?
> may be there is any other method to update device to win10?
> please, any suggestions are welcome.

Click to collapse



For Lumia 925...
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLxKMSSBRUsxE_k5stHhLvfy8GyS--c6Fp


----------



## dgowda6 (Sep 28, 2016)

Hi Thanks for the tutorial. I tried the same steps, but finally my phone ended up installing Windows Phone 8.1
I was looking for the Windows Phone 8 OS for Nokia Lumia 620. As this was the initial OS when I brought this Phone, I wanted to make it as look like when I brought it.
Please can you help me in finding that Windows Phone 8 Firmware for Nokia Lumia 620 (India). Please help me, I badly want the old music app to run on it.
Thanks & Regards,
Darshan D


----------



## sinamn7 (Sep 28, 2016)

*lumia 640 xl lte Dual sim (hard break)*

Hello sir .
I followed this method on my lumia 640 xl 
and this error 
UEFI returned error: 0xfa000002
Do backup to the RAM of device failed!
Rebooting device
Sending reset command to device
Reset command sent successfully.
0xFA000002: Backup failed. Reason(s): FlashApp cannot read from storage device.

Operation took about 13.00 seconds.

Unknown error code.

THOR2 1.8.2.18 exited with error code -100663294 (0xFA000002)

please help me .
thanks


----------



## Foto-AG (Sep 29, 2016)

dgowda6 said:


> Hi Thanks for the tutorial. I tried the same steps, but finally my phone ended up installing Windows Phone 8.1
> I was looking for the Windows Phone 8 OS for Nokia Lumia 620. As this was the initial OS when I brought this Phone, I wanted to make it as look like when I brought it.
> Please can you help me in finding that Windows Phone 8 Firmware for Nokia Lumia 620 (India). Please help me, I badly want the old music app to run on it.
> Thanks & Regards,
> Darshan D

Click to collapse



Use Windows Device Recovery Tool from Microsoft to get your Original Stock Rom back !


----------



## Davidg96m (Sep 30, 2016)

*Problem*

C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Care Suite\Windows Device Recovery Tool> thor2 -mode uefiflash -ffufile "%HomePath%\Desktop\Package\FullFlashUpdate.ffu" -do_full_nvi_update -do_factory_reset -reboot
THOR2 1.8.2.18
Built for Windows @ 13:36:46 Jun 16 2015
Thor2 is running on Windows of version 6.2
thor2 -mode uefiflash -ffufile \Users\david\Desktop\Package\FullFlashUpdate.ffu -do_full_nvi_update -do_factory_reset -reboot
Process started Thu Sep 29 17:44:23 2016
Logging to file C:\Users\david\AppData\Local\Temp\thor2_win_20160929174423_ThreadId-13456.log
Debugging enabled for  uefiflash

Initiating FFU flash operation
WinUSB in use.
isDeviceInNcsdMode
Normal mode detected
Rebooting to the normal mode...
Resp from NCSd {"id":7,"jsonrpc":"2.0","result":null}

[THOR2_flash_state] Switching to flash mode
Detecting UEFI responder
HELLO success
Lumia Boot Manager detected
Check status of battery
State of charge 43, charging current -223
Protocol version 2.6 Implementation version 2.35
Booting to FlashApp
Reboot to FlashApp command sent successfully.
Verifying that device is online
Device is online
Detecting UEFI responder
HELLO success
Lumia Flash detected
Protocol version 2.37 Implementation version 2.60
[THOR2_flash_state] Pre-programming operations
Disable timeouts
Get flashing parameters
Lumia Flash detected
Protocol version 2.37 Implementation version 2.60
Size of one transfer is 2363392
MMOS RAM support: 1
Size of buffer is 2359296
Number of eMMC sectors: 15269888
Platform ID of device: Nokia.MSM8926.P6204_ATT.1.1
Async protocol version: 01
Security info:
Platform secure boot enabled
Secure FFU enabled
JTAG eFuse blown
RDC not found
Authentication not done
UEFI secure boot enabled
SHK enabled
Device supports FFU protocols: 0015
Subblock ID 32
[THOR2_flash_state] Device programming started
Using secure flash method
CoreProgrammer version 2015.06.10.001.
Start programming signed ffu file \Users\david\Desktop\Package\FullFlashUpdate.ffu
FfuReader version is 2015061501
Send FlashApp write parameter: 0x4d544f00
Perform handshake with UEFI...
Flash app: Protocol Version 2.37 Implementation Version 2.60
Unknown sub block detected. Skip...
DevicePlatformInfo: Nokia.MSM8926.P6204_ATT.1.1
Unknown sub block detected. Skip...
Unknown sub block detected. Skip...
Supported protocol versions bitmap is 15
Secure FFU sync version 1 supported.
Secure FFU async version 1 supported.
Secure FFU sync version 2 supported.
Secure FFU async version 2 supported.
CRC header v. 1
CRC align bytes. 4
Get CID of the device...
Get EMMC size of the device...
Emmc size in sectors: 15269888
CID: Hynix, Size 7456 MB
Start charging...
Start charging... DONE. Status = 0
ConnSpeedEcho: Elapsed= 0.255000, EchoSpeed= 26.47, Transferred= 7077918 bytes
Get security Status...
Security Status:
Platform secure boot is enabled.
Secure eFUSE is enabled.
JTAG is disabled.
RDC is missing from the device.
Authentication is not done.
UEFI secure boot is enabled.
Secondary HW key exists.
Get RKH of the device...
RKH of the device is 831BE6B18E7006372069545885A80F786C33D064904732D39EFBE0EC7019B5D4
Get ISSW Version...
ISSW Version: 237
Thu Mar 5 13:42:08 EET 2015  ;ISSW v0237; rg2; OS; DNE; KCI 1302; ASIC 8226;
Get system memory size...
Size of system mem: 1048576 KB
Read antitheft status...
Reset Protection status: Enabled
Reset Protection version: 1.1
Send backup to RAM req...
Clearing the backup GPT...SKIPPED!
Successfully parsed FFU file. Header size: 0x000e0000, Payload size: 0x0000000069480000, Chunk size: 0x00020000, Header offset: 0x00000000, Payload offset: 0x00000000000e0000
RKH match between device and FFU file!
FFU Reset Protection version 1.1
Option: Skip CRC32 check in use
Start sending header data...
FlashApp returned reported error in SecureFlashResp!
Status: 0x1304, Specifier: 0x00000000
FA_ERR_FFU_STR_HDR_INVALID_PLATFORM_ID
Send of FFU header failed!
[IN] programSecureFfuFile. Closing \Users\david\Desktop\Package\FullFlashUpdate.ffu
programming operation failed!
Rebooting device
Sending reset command to device
Reset command sent successfully.
0xFA001304: Platform ID check fails. Reason(s): The FFU file is not meant for this product. The platform ID of image does not match with platform ID of the device.

Operation took about 40.00 seconds.

THOR2_ERROR_FA_FFU_STR_HDR_INVALID_PLATFORM_ID

THOR2 1.8.2.18 exited with error code -100658428 (0xFA001304)


I have:

Model info
Phone model: Lumia 640 LTE
PackageTitle: RM-1073 VAR NAM US ATT SL
Product Code: 059X0B8
manufacturerHardwareModel: RM-1073
Last Firmware: 02177.00000.15184.36016

I downloaded 
Model info
Phone model: Lumia 640 LTE
PackageTitle: RM-1073 VAR LTA AR CV SKD
Product Code: 059X227
manufacturerHardwareModel: RM-1073
Last Firmware: 02177.00000.15184.36002

What can I do?


----------



## liviu74sox (Oct 3, 2016)

*Lumia 535 RM1089 059X1X8*

I live in Romania and I Found this on lumia firmware list: Lumia 535 RM-1089 059X1X8 . Is there a version to flash it so I can have an unlocked Lumia? For now it is locked on Vodafone.


----------



## WaveMewies (Oct 8, 2016)

Rm-1039 Nokia, With the UEFI error 1, Followed all the steps and i got an error...

Get system memory size...
Size of system mem: 1048576 KB
Read antitheft status...
Requested read param 0x41545250 is not supported by this flash app version.
Send backup to RAM req...
UEFI returned error: 0xfa000006
Do backup to the RAM of device failed!
0xFA000006: Backup failed. Reason(s): FlashApp cannot find partition.

Operation took about 13.00 seconds.

THOR2_ERROR_FA_ERR_PARTITION_NOT_FOUND

THOR2 1.8.2.18 exited with error code -100663290 (0xFA000006)

Halp!


----------



## maynard14 (Oct 10, 2016)

hi can i flash my 1520 directly to windows 10 phone anniversary?


----------



## RandomWP (Oct 11, 2016)

maynard14 said:


> hi can i flash my 1520 directly to windows 10 phone anniversary?

Click to collapse



No


----------



## brdeveloper (Oct 12, 2016)

I'm trying to flash Windows Phone 8.1 on my Lumia 930 but Thor2 crashes. Don't know what to do, WDRT also doesn't work.


----------



## Chelfy02 (Oct 13, 2016)

*Can't flash my Lumia 635 RM-1078.*

Au secours Dylan!!! j'ai un Lumia 635 RM-1078 et je souhaiterais mettre une ROM française stp. J'ai essayé 2 versions RM-974 mais ça n'a rien donné.
C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Care Suite\Windows Device Recovery Tool>thor2 -mode vpl -vplfile "%HomePath%\Desktop\Package\RM974_059W7C3_02040.00019.15235.28005_019.vpl"
THOR2 1.8.2.18
Built for Windows @ 13:36:46 Jun 16 2015
Thor2 is running on Windows of version 6.2
thor2 -mode vpl -vplfile \Users\NEBBAR\Desktop\Package\RM974_059W7C3_02040.00019.15235.28005_019.vpl
Process started Thu Oct 13 20:23:03 2016
Logging to file C:\Users\NEBBAR\AppData\Local\Temp\thor2_win_20161013202303_ThreadId-8304.log
Parsing VPL file \Users\NEBBAR\Desktop\Package\RM974_059W7C3_02040.00019.15235.28005_019.vpl
Failed to load/parse VPL file
Operation took about 0.00 seconds.

Usage: thor2 -mode [MODE] -[ARGUMENT]... -[FLAG]...
Try `thor2 --help' for more information.

Merci d'avance.


----------



## DilanChd (Oct 14, 2016)

Hi @Chelfy02,

Comme XDA Developers est un forum Anglais, évite de parler en Français ici 

Re-read correctly my tutorial.

Best regards,


----------



## max.925 (Oct 26, 2016)

Hi, i have a lumia 925 with w8.1. (Phone model: Lumia 925 PackageTitle: RM-892 VAR IT CV WHITE Product Code: 059S8G9 manufacturerHardwareModel: RM-892 Last Firmware: 3051.50009.1424.0006)
I want to install w10, so i tried to put into device a firmware "similary" (930 can be upgrade to w10) RM1045_02540.00019.15236.45005_RETAIL_prod_signed_1013_02684C_000-IT.ffu ... result is "0x00030007: The boot loaders in FFU file are not signed for this device. RKH of device: CD84376222AAF204C85119532BF34EA55C8844E4CEA35F3E508D25AA34D96637. RKH of FFU image: 800EEB508F7BBDF12A19262621FD837297A3B062FE2A7078C0F3167E57F21217

Operation took about 20.00 seconds.

DEV_RKH_MISMATCH_ERROR

THOR2 1.8.2.18 exited with error code 196615 (0x30007)"

Is there a firmware that is compatible with my device (with possibility to upgrade w10)?
thank's in adavance


----------



## josephwilliam (Oct 26, 2016)

*Lumia 920 "Not for resale"*

Hi!

I have a prototype of a Lumia 920 that says "Not for resale" on startup when the Windows logo is showing.

I have flashed it but the text remains and I have trouble getting Windows Insider to work on it. Are there any possibilities to flash it so it acts like a retail version. I did it successfully last year with another one with the Nokia Care Suite but that is not working anymore.

Thanks in advance


----------



## DilanChd (Oct 27, 2016)

Hi @max.925,

You've tried to install a RM-1045 package (Lumia 930) on the RM-892 (Lumia 925). Do not look any further why it did not work.

Use the Windows Phone Internals software to modify the registry to install Windows 10 Mobile.

Best regards,


----------



## SboboDj (Oct 27, 2016)

Hi dear ,

I have try your guide but i have this problem..



> Microsoft Windows [Versione 6.1.7601]
> Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. Tutti i diritti riservati.
> 
> C:\Windows\system32>echo %processor_architecture%
> ...

Click to collapse




Can u help me ? 
I have a nokia lumia 1320 RM994


----------



## Murshad007 (Oct 28, 2016)

THOR2 1.8.2.18
Built for Windows @ 13:36:46 Jun 16 2015
Thor2 is running on Windows of version 6.2
thor2 -mode uefiflash -ffufile C:\Package\file name.ffu -do_full_nvi_update -do_factory_reset
Process started Fri Oct 28 18:26:34 2016
Logging to file C:\Users\Murshad\AppData\Local\Temp\thor2_win_20161028182634_ThreadId-8996.log
Debugging enabled for  uefiflash

Initiating FFU flash operation
WinUSB in use.
isDeviceInNcsdMode
isDeviceInNcsdMode is false
Device mode 6  Uefi mode
[THOR2_flash_state] Pre-programming operations
Disable timeouts
Get flashing parameters
Lumia Boot Manager detected
Check status of battery
State of charge 0, charging current -356

Warning: Battery level low. Charge battery to 10 % of max charge.

Protocol version 2.6 Implementation version 2.35
Detecting UEFI responder
HELLO success
Lumia Boot Manager detected
Check status of battery
State of charge 0, charging current -358

Warning: Battery level low. Charge battery to 10 % of max charge.

Protocol version 2.6 Implementation version 2.35
Booting to FlashApp
Reboot to FlashApp command sent successfully.
Verifying that device is online
Device is online
Detecting UEFI responder
HELLO success
Lumia Flash detected
Protocol version 2.37 Implementation version 2.60
Disable timeouts
Get flashing parameters
Lumia Flash detected
Protocol version 2.37 Implementation version 2.60
Size of one transfer is 2363392
MMOS RAM support: 0
Size of buffer is 2359296
Number of eMMC sectors: 30535680
Platform ID of device: Nokia.MSM8926.P6122.1.1
Async protocol version: 01
Security info:
Platform secure boot status not available
Secure FFU enabled
JTAG status not available
RDC not found
Authentication not done
UEFI secure boot disabled
SHK status not available
Device supports FFU protocols: 0015
Subblock ID 32
[THOR2_flash_state] Device programming started
Using secure flash method
CoreProgrammer version 2015.06.10.001.
Start programming signed ffu file C:\Package\file name.ffu
FfuReader version is 2015061501
Send FlashApp write parameter: 0x4d544f00
Perform handshake with UEFI...
Flash app: Protocol Version 2.37 Implementation Version 2.60
Unknown sub block detected. Skip...
DevicePlatformInfo: Nokia.MSM8926.P6122.1.1
Unknown sub block detected. Skip...
Unknown sub block detected. Skip...
Supported protocol versions bitmap is 15
Secure FFU sync version 1 supported.
Secure FFU async version 1 supported.
Secure FFU sync version 2 supported.
Secure FFU async version 2 supported.
CRC header v. 1
CRC align bytes. 4
Get CID of the device...
Get EMMC size of the device...
Emmc size in sectors: 0
CID: Unknown ManId: 0
Start charging...
Start charging... DONE. Status = 0
ConnSpeedEcho: Elapsed= 0.226000, EchoSpeed= 29.87, Transferred= 7077918 bytes
Get security Status...
Security Status:
Status of platform secure boot is not available.
Secure eFUSE is enabled.
Status of JTAG is not available.
RDC is missing from the device.
Authentication is not done.
UEFI secure boot is disabled.
Status of secondary HW key is not available.
Get ISSW Version...
ISSW Version: 3fe01fe
Get system memory size...
Size of system mem: 1048576 KB
Read antitheft status...
Reset Protection status: Disabled
Reset Protection version: 1.1
Send backup to RAM req...
UEFI returned error: 0xfa000006
Do backup to the RAM of device failed!
0xFA000006: Backup failed. Reason(s): FlashApp cannot find partition.

Operation took about 45.00 seconds.

THOR2_ERROR_FA_ERR_PARTITION_NOT_FOUND

THOR2 1.8.2.18 exited with error code -100663290 (0xFA000006)


Is it a hardware error?


----------



## zikomik (Nov 1, 2016)

Flashed but steel locke on EE uk. how to unlock? lumia 550


----------



## DilanChd (Nov 1, 2016)

zikomik said:


> Flashed but steel locke on EE uk. how to unlock? lumia 550

Click to collapse



Flash a ROM doesn't simunlock the Lumia device.


----------



## zikomik (Nov 1, 2016)

DilanChd said:


> Flash a ROM doesn't simunlock the Lumia device.

Click to collapse



How to simunlock ?


----------



## DilanChd (Nov 1, 2016)

zikomik said:


> How to simunlock ?

Click to collapse



By contacting EE.


----------



## rei (Nov 6, 2016)

hello,

i have lumia 920 ,operator org-gb,rm-821_eu_euro_1_342.

i dont remember my number so i cant unlock from ee 

what can be done in such case.

which firmware to choose from all that on www.lumiafirmware.com/

thank u.


----------



## pdpyen (Nov 7, 2016)

DilanChd said:


> By contacting EE.

Click to collapse



Hello Sir,

I have been trying to fetch some help on a Lumia 920.

This is what I did:

-Did a hard reset the hardware button way.
-All i ever saw was two stupid gears running continuously.
-Then after a while, a sad screen.
-Then phone started to reboot itself and throws a lightblue colored screen.
-Later tried Nokia software updater and windows device recovery. All it returned me is the error code saying it was unsuccessful. (If the error code is needed, i shall provide the same.) Yes, the device is recognised by the PC(I'm on W7-X64-i5-4GB-And enough HDD space) and goes till the screen of flash. Thats when things get spooky. It fails miserably. I'm unable to figure out as to whats the fault. Im using an aftermarket usb cable. By the way, I've saved a copy of Firmware on a local drive. So, I've moved it to the "ProgramData" folder, and yes in both Nokia and Microsoft folders.

Please advise me as to how to get this device running again and do correct me if i'm wrong in any steps.

Also, I'm doing this on a third machine. I'm also willing to try this on a 4th machine, If you think that its the machine issue. (please see the attachments)

And now, final request. Please assist me in resolving this problem and i'll be a happy man. (Yeah more-o-less)

Thanks.



edit : 10/11/2016

Hello all,

I've resolved this issue.

The problem is, windows recovery had downloaded a wrong firmware.
Then i handpicked the one which matched with the phone. After that, I used Thor2 to flash the newly downloaded file.
Then screen turned red, flashed the file. (Successfully)
It took some 15 mins for the first boot up. The language was to be changed, and then things worked.

Thanks to all who have helped me (us) with this.


----------



## lucky_tkc1988 (Nov 10, 2016)

*error during full flash of rom of lumia 920*







I am having lumia 920 ( att usa model). I have updated it to windows 10 mobile from windows insider fast update. now mt battery and camera performance is not good as previous. hence i want to revert it back to windows 8.1 mobile with India rom instead of att usa rom. i have follwed our prescribed procedure from this link
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2515453#post60159562
and downloaded this rom http://www.lumiafirmware.com/ser/RM-821/guid/059R2B8. after execution i got this error in command prompt - thor 2 exited with error code 84002 <0x14822>






DilanChd said:


> Tutorial *|* Microsoft Lumia devices and Nokia Lumia devices flashing​
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## sani21 (Nov 16, 2016)

*mobile network error*

i just flashed my lumia 950xl (downloaded only .ffu file and flashed the phone using windows phone image creator but mobile network does not work, i insert my sim accepts my pin but no signal at all...any idea what went wrong? 
p.s. i downloaded the correct firmware matching  my phones sim slot


----------



## Manwick (Nov 20, 2016)

DilanChd said:


> Tutorial *|* Microsoft Lumia devices and Nokia Lumia devices flashing​
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse









Product Code: 059T6B3
Last Firmware: 3051.50009.1424.0001

Link Image CMD error  - http://imgur.com/a/GbcQU


My Lumia 1020 is with windows phone 10, I want to go back to 8.1, I did the step-by-step tutorial.

Show me this error

"THOR2_ERROR_NO_DEVICE_WITHIN_TIMEOUT

THOR2 1.8.2.18 exited with error code 84003 (0x14823) "

Off-topic * Where can I find the ROM for the Lumia 1020 windows PHONE 8.

Sorry my bad english, I'm using google translator, I'm brazilian :fingers-crossed:


----------



## ankur205 (Nov 23, 2016)

thanks sir, i have successfully flashed my bricked Lumia 720 (rm-885) by flowing your tutorial  within 3-4 mins.
for those who are getting error "THOR2_ERROR_NO_DEVICE_WITHIN_TIMEOUT", please turn off your device and connect it via usb  after ("Copy and past to the command prompt :● the cd "%ProgramFiles%\Microsoft Care Suite\Windows Device Recovery Tool" command if the operating system architecture of the computer is 32-bit ;
● the cd "%ProgramFiles(x86)%\Microsoft Care Suite\Windows Device Recovery Tool" command if the operating system architecture of the computer is 64-bit.")
 this part , and execute thor command ASAP  hope it will detect your phone.


----------



## Olimjane (Nov 25, 2016)

If i don't now Product Code of my device which firmware i need download?


----------



## dj88 (Nov 27, 2016)

Can i flash another mobile firmware on my RM-994 nokia lumia 1320. I want to install W10 which is offcially not supported. Which device firmware compitable with my device.

---------- Post added at 11:24 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:21 AM ----------




Olimjane said:


> If i don't now Product Code of my device which firmware i need download?

Click to collapse



Install windows insider
Hit about
You will get product code and other info.
Hit thanks if i help you.


----------



## Olimjane (Nov 27, 2016)

dj88 said:


> Can i flash another mobile firmware on my RM-994 nokia lumia 1320. I want to install W10 which is offcially not supported. Which device firmware compitable with my device.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:24 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:21 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If phone not switch on? How i flash phone without product code?


----------



## 98plustwo (Dec 1, 2016)

*Cannot find German CV (DE CV) firmware package*

Hi -

I would like to debrand my German Telekom/T-Mobile Lumia 950 XL (RM-1085), but I cannot find the DE CV package. 

Which one should I choose?

Thanks!


----------



## 98plustwo (Dec 1, 2016)

feherneoh said:


> 1X CV  has 000-DE inside, so that should be "DE CV"
> Edit:
> Note that it's the same firmware as TMO-DE

Click to collapse



Great, thanks! I will give it a try. This is my first time flashing a phone so wish me luck...


----------



## rcrxda (Dec 3, 2016)

*Cricket Wireless lumia 640 lte*

if no one will answer my question then the answer must be yes, its called plausible deniability, which I've notice over the years 
coming to this forum,is why it's the best place to get an answer to a question that nobody will answer...


----------



## theshadow2016 (Dec 3, 2016)

*problem*

hi
i have a problème with my device 
when i execute the command ; 

_thor2 -mode ffureader –ffufile "C:\Users\TheShadow\Desktop\lumia 520\RM914_3058.50000.1425.0001_RETAIL_im_mea2_335_01_444155_prd_signed.ffu" -dump_gpt -filedir C:\dump\_

i have this message ; 

_Unknown argument ‼ffufile

Argument(s) missing.

Usage: thor2 -mode [MODE] -[ARGUMENT]... -[FLAG]...
Try `thor2 --help' for more information.


THOR2_ERROR_INVALID_ARGUMENTS_


please help me


----------



## theshadow2016 (Dec 4, 2016)

feherneoh said:


> Seems like the character before ffufile is not a normal "-", but "—". Try replacing it

Click to collapse



thank you


----------



## Wolly9102 (Dec 4, 2016)

*RM 1075 (Lumia 640 Lte dual sim)*

I got this problem when upgrading from 8.1 to 10 


so far i tried everthing and i got this, i downloaded all correct files via lumiafirmware.com. I tried for 5 hours now. I give up for now 
I can't post an image correctly

Microsoft Windows [Version 10.0.14393]
(c) 2016 Microsoft Corporation. Alle rechten voorbehouden.

C:\Windows\system32>cd "%ProgramFiles(x86)%\Microsoft Care Suite\Windows Device Recovery Tool"

C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Care Suite\Windows Device Recovery Tool>hor2 -mode vpl -vplfile "%HomePath%\Desktop\Package\RM1075_059X4B6_02177.00000.15184.36001_002.vpl
'hor2' is not recognized as an internal or external command,
operable program or batch file.

C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Care Suite\Windows Device Recovery Tool>thor2 -mode vpl -vplfile "%HomePath%\Desktop\Package\RM1075_059X4B6_02177.00000.15184.36001_002.vpl
THOR2 1.8.2.18
Built for Windows @ 13:36:46 Jun 16 2015
Thor2 is running on Windows of version 6.2
thor2 -mode vpl -vplfile \Users\Arjan\Desktop\Package\RM1075_059X4B6_02177.00000.15184.36001_002.vpl
Process started Mon Dec 05 00:31:56 2016
Logging to file C:\Users\Arjan\AppData\Local\Temp\thor2_win_20161205003156_ThreadId-6412.log
Parsing VPL file \Users\Arjan\Desktop\Package\RM1075_059X4B6_02177.00000.15184.36001_002.vpl
Successfully parsed VPL
Flashing .ffu file RM1075_02177.00000.15184.36001_RETAIL_prod_signed_1026_027E20_000-BE_MV.ffu (SW version 02177.00000.15184.36001)
Debugging enabled for  uefiflash

Initiating FFU flash operation
WinUSB in use.
isDeviceInNcsdMode
isDeviceInNcsdMode is false
Device mode 7  Emergency mode
[THOR2_flash_state] Pre-programming operations
Disable timeouts
Detecting UEFI responder
Device is not in Lumia UEFI mode
Device mode get failed, mode is 7
Connection lost, trying to re-connect
Rebooting to the normal mode...
Rebooting from the WP/MMOS failed.
Operation took about 6 minutes, 36 seconds.

THOR2_ERROR_TO_COMMUNICATE_WITH_DEVICE

THOR2 1.8.2.18 exited with error code 84102 (0x14886)

C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Care Suite\Windows Device Recovery Tool>thor2 -mode rnd -bootnormalmode
THOR2 1.8.2.18
Built for Windows @ 13:36:46 Jun 16 2015
Thor2 is running on Windows of version 6.2
thor2 -mode rnd -bootnormalmode
Process started Mon Dec 05 00:40:56 2016
Logging to file C:\Users\Arjan\AppData\Local\Temp\thor2_win_20161205004056_ThreadId-1284.log
Initiating do RnD operations
WinUSB in use.
Debugging enabled for  rnd

Detecting UEFI responder
Device is not in Lumia UEFI mode
Reading device mode failed
Failed to detect UEFI responder. 84017

THOR2_ERROR_TO_COMMUNICATE_WITH_DEVICE

THOR2 1.8.2.18 exited with error code 84102 (0x14886)

C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Care Suite\Windows Device Recovery Tool>
And also this

```
[23:31:06.594] D_MSG : THOR2 1.8.2.18
[23:31:06.594] D_MSG : Built for Windows @ 13:36:46 Jun 16 2015
[23:31:06.594] D_MSG : Thor2 is running on Windows of version 6.2
[23:31:06.595] D_MSG : C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Care Suite\Windows Device Recovery Tool\thor2.exe -mode emergency -conn 0.1400:0002:0001 -hexfile C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Packages\Products\RM-1075\MPRG8x26_fh.ede -edfile C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Packages\Products\RM-1075\RM1075_fh.edp -skipffuflash -disable_stdout_buffering 
[23:31:06.595] D_MSG : Process started Sun Dec 04 23:31:06 2016
[23:31:06.597] D_MSG : Debugging enabled for  emergency 

[23:31:06.597] D_MSG : Initiating emergency download for RnD.
[23:31:06.597] D_MSG : Create emergency messaging...
[23:31:06.597] D_MSG : Create emergency messaging...END
[23:31:06.597] D_MSG : Checking trace_usb...END
[23:31:06.597] D_MSG : setHandshakeMessageStorageStatus...
[23:31:06.597] D_MSG : setHandshakeMessageStorageStatus...END
[23:31:06.597] D_MSG : Get connectionString...
[23:31:06.668] D_MSG : Get connectionString...END
[23:31:06.668] D_MSG : Open messaging...
[23:31:06.671] D_MSG : Open messaging...END
[23:31:06.671] D_MSG : Create EmergencyProgrammer V3..
[23:31:06.672] D_MSG : Create EmergencyProgrammer V3..END
[23:31:06.672] D_MSG : EMERGENCY FLASH START
[23:31:06.672] D_MSG : Emergency Programmer V3 version 2015.03.09.001
[23:31:06.672] D_MSG : ED download selected
[23:31:06.672] D_MSG : Sahara image entries START
[23:31:06.673] D_MSG : 0x0D, C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Packages\Products\RM-1075\MPRG8x26_fh.ede, true
[23:31:06.674] D_MSG : Sahara image entries END
[23:31:06.674] D_MSG : Starting Sahara emergency download
[23:31:06.674] D_MSG : Entering state WAIT_HELLO
[23:31:06.674] D_MSG : HELLO packet already received as handshake message
[23:31:06.674] D_MSG : Erased stored HELLO packet
[23:31:06.674] D_MSG : Sending HELLO_RESP
[23:31:06.675] D_MSG : HELLO_RESP sent
[23:31:06.675] D_MSG : Entering state WAIT_COMMAND
[23:31:06.675] D_MSG : READ_DATA received
[23:31:06.675] D_MSG : Opening image C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Packages\Products\RM-1075\MPRG8x26_fh.ede
[23:31:06.676] D_MSG : Image opened successfully
[23:31:06.676] D_MSG : Sending RAW_DATA
[23:31:06.677] D_MSG : RAW_DATA sent
[23:31:06.677] D_MSG : READ_DATA received
[23:31:06.677] D_MSG : Sending RAW_DATA
[23:31:06.678] D_MSG : RAW_DATA sent
[23:31:06.678] D_MSG : READ_DATA received
[23:31:06.678] D_MSG : Sending RAW_DATA
[23:31:06.679] D_MSG : RAW_DATA sent
[23:31:06.679] D_MSG : READ_DATA received
[23:31:06.679] D_MSG : Sending RAW_DATA
[23:31:06.680] D_MSG : RAW_DATA sent
[23:31:06.680] D_MSG : READ_DATA received
[23:31:06.680] D_MSG : Sending RAW_DATA
[23:31:06.681] D_MSG : RAW_DATA sent
[23:31:06.681] D_MSG : READ_DATA received
[23:31:06.681] D_MSG : Sending RAW_DATA
[23:31:06.682] D_MSG : RAW_DATA sent
[23:31:06.682] D_MSG : READ_DATA received
[23:31:06.683] D_MSG : Sending RAW_DATA
[23:31:06.683] D_MSG : RAW_DATA sent
[23:31:06.684] D_MSG : READ_DATA received
[23:31:06.684] D_MSG : Sending RAW_DATA
[23:31:06.684] D_MSG : RAW_DATA sent
[23:31:06.685] D_MSG : READ_DATA received
[23:31:06.685] D_MSG : Sending RAW_DATA
[23:31:06.686] D_MSG : RAW_DATA sent
[23:31:06.687] D_MSG : READ_DATA received
[23:31:06.687] D_MSG : Sending RAW_DATA
[23:31:06.688] D_MSG : RAW_DATA sent
[23:31:06.689] D_MSG : READ_DATA received
[23:31:06.689] D_MSG : Sending RAW_DATA
[23:31:06.689] D_MSG : RAW_DATA sent
[23:31:06.690] D_MSG : READ_DATA received
[23:31:06.690] D_MSG : Sending RAW_DATA
[23:31:06.690] D_MSG : RAW_DATA sent
[23:31:06.691] D_MSG : READ_DATA received
[23:31:06.691] D_MSG : Sending RAW_DATA
[23:31:06.691] D_MSG : RAW_DATA sent
[23:31:06.691] D_MSG : READ_DATA received
[23:31:06.692] D_MSG : Sending RAW_DATA
[23:31:06.692] D_MSG : RAW_DATA sent
[23:31:06.692] D_MSG : READ_DATA received
[23:31:06.693] D_MSG : Sending RAW_DATA
[23:31:06.693] D_MSG : RAW_DATA sent
[23:31:06.693] D_MSG : READ_DATA received
[23:31:06.693] D_MSG : Sending RAW_DATA
[23:31:06.694] D_MSG : RAW_DATA sent
[23:31:06.694] D_MSG : READ_DATA received
[23:31:06.694] D_MSG : Sending RAW_DATA
[23:31:06.695] D_MSG : RAW_DATA sent
[23:31:06.695] D_MSG : READ_DATA received
[23:31:06.695] D_MSG : Sending RAW_DATA
[23:31:06.696] D_MSG : RAW_DATA sent
[23:31:06.696] D_MSG : READ_DATA received
[23:31:06.696] D_MSG : Sending RAW_DATA
[23:31:06.697] D_MSG : RAW_DATA sent
[23:31:06.697] D_MSG : READ_DATA received
[23:31:06.697] D_MSG : Sending RAW_DATA
[23:31:06.698] D_MSG : RAW_DATA sent
[23:31:06.698] D_MSG : READ_DATA received
[23:31:06.698] D_MSG : Sending RAW_DATA
[23:31:06.699] D_MSG : RAW_DATA sent
[23:31:06.699] D_MSG : READ_DATA received
[23:31:06.699] D_MSG : Sending RAW_DATA
[23:31:06.699] D_MSG : RAW_DATA sent
[23:31:06.700] D_MSG : READ_DATA received
[23:31:06.700] D_MSG : Sending RAW_DATA
[23:31:06.701] D_MSG : RAW_DATA sent
[23:31:06.701] D_MSG : READ_DATA received
[23:31:06.701] D_MSG : Sending RAW_DATA
[23:31:06.702] D_MSG : RAW_DATA sent
[23:31:06.702] D_MSG : READ_DATA received
[23:31:06.703] D_MSG : Sending RAW_DATA
[23:31:06.703] D_MSG : RAW_DATA sent
[23:31:06.703] D_MSG : END_IMAGE_TX received
[23:31:06.703] D_MSG : END_IMAGE_TX with success status
[23:31:06.704] D_MSG : Closing image C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Packages\Products\RM-1075\MPRG8x26_fh.ede
[23:31:06.704] D_MSG : Image closed successfully
[23:31:06.704] D_MSG : Sending DONE
[23:31:06.704] D_MSG : DONE sent
[23:31:06.704] D_MSG : Entering state WAIT_DONE_RESP
[23:31:06.705] D_MSG : DONE_RESP received
[23:31:06.705] D_MSG : Stopped Sahara emergency download (status code = 0)
[23:31:08.719] D_MSG : Emergency Programmer V3 version 2015.03.09.001
[23:31:08.719] D_MSG : EDPAYLOAD download selected
[23:31:08.720] D_MSG : Sending firehose single image
[23:31:08.720] D_MSG : Waiting for Ed ready message, timeout 500 ms
[23:31:09.214] D_MSG : Waiting for Ed ready message...DONE, status 0
[23:31:09.214] D_MSG : Handling ed image C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Packages\Products\RM-1075\RM1075_fh.edp to partition EMERGENCY
[23:31:09.214] D_MSG : Image opened successfully for reading
[23:31:09.221] D_MSG : Payload tool: 
[23:31:09.221] D_MSG : Apr  4 2014 08:12:09 Version 000.000.003
[23:31:09.221] D_MSG : Payload generation info: 
[23:31:09.221] D_MSG : Fri Jun 20 06:56:23 2014
 SW_ID:00000000ffff0000H, KCI:1302, MSM_ID:008050E100000000H, RKH:C3430DDD2E4D6405DB388280A085298C32112D91H
[23:31:09.221] D_MSG : Send signature
[23:31:44.214] D_ERR : Message receive timeout!
[23:31:44.214] D_ERR : Message send/receive failed with error code 85021
[23:31:44.214] D_ERR : Failed to send signature!
[23:31:44.214] D_MSG : Handling ed image ended with status 85021
[23:31:44.216] D_MSG : EMERGENCY FLASH END
[23:31:49.228] D_MSG : Emergency messaging closed successfully
[23:31:49.232] D_MSG : Operation took about 43.00 seconds.
[23:31:49.233] D_ERR : THOR2 1.8.2.18 exited with error code 85021 (0x14C1D)
```


----------



## user107 (Dec 6, 2016)

Cross posting from another thread:
I have a Cricket Lumia 650 (RM-1150). Will FW RM-1150 059X7P2 from lumiafirmware.com debrand it?


----------



## user107 (Dec 6, 2016)

Hi, I have a Cricket-branded Lumia 650 (RM-1150 059X6M5).  I have been trying to flash a debranded fw onto it (RM-1150 059X7P2), but I am unable to. I keep running into a "ffu parsing error" message.
Any ideas on what I'm doing wrong?


----------



## Riyad_ (Dec 9, 2016)

will this work on reset protection enabled phone. ??? @DilanChd


----------



## DilanChd (Dec 9, 2016)

Riyad_ said:


> will this work on reset protection enabled phone. ??? @DilanChd

Click to collapse



Hello,

https://twitter.com/DylanCochard/status/807140413530341376


----------



## ImChoey (Dec 10, 2016)

Does not work on my Lumia 520, from the Philippines.


----------



## PsychaX (Dec 10, 2016)

*Thanks*

Tutorial | Microsoft Lumia devices and Nokia Lumia devices flashing

Work perfect on Lumia 530 non dual sim. Thanks so much.


----------



## ImChoey (Dec 10, 2016)

@feherneoh the last part i see is , it's not signed for the device.
I'm having a hard time looking for the correct file for my lumia 520.


----------



## ImChoey (Dec 11, 2016)

feherneoh said:


> That last part is exactly why I think the file is corrupted. RKH matches, so probably the ffu IS meant for this device, but corrupted

Click to collapse



so all in the lumiafirmware files is corrupted?


----------



## ImChoey (Dec 12, 2016)

*....*



feherneoh said:


> No. Just try re-downloading it

Click to collapse



i did it million times with different browsers.
it seems the problem is from the site itself.

producing corrupt files not a good thing.


----------



## phil"rascal" (Dec 16, 2016)

*Thanks!*

Hello! Phil from france.

Thank you for this great procedure, work fine with lumia 635 and  rm 974 fr cv.

Phil


----------



## skid9000 (Dec 16, 2016)

Hi,

I have a Lumia 1520 (RM-937) here and he have a hong kong rom ....

I want to put a French rom, is it ok or not ? :/

Thanks.


----------



## DilanChd (Dec 16, 2016)

skid9000 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a Lumia 1520 (RM-937) here and he have a hong kong rom ....
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi,

Yep, you can.

If you have other questions or problems with my tutorial, and that you are French, you can post here ( http://www.monwindows.com/forum/support-pour-tutoriel-debrander-les-devices-lumia-t116000.html ) if you want.


----------



## skid9000 (Dec 16, 2016)

Yey  Thanks Dude !


----------



## chevalasco (Dec 21, 2016)

Good morning,  
i can't understand how much is this procedure potentially dangerous... I'm trying to explain better: if something should go wrong, it is a way to reoperate the phone using the same "access" (USB) or are there cases unrecoverable or that require expansive and unconvenient service?
Thank you
Massimo


----------



## Maverick.Vikis (Dec 24, 2016)

Hi Dilan. Any idea where I can get the HEX and associated files for BLU Win JR LTE X130e? 

I have a BLU WIN JR LTE X130e EU version (Snapdragon 410, 1GB RAM, 8GB storage). I had an issue with a Windows Mobile 10 insider build and was trying to revert back to a previous build using the Windows Device Recovery Tool (WDRT). However, the cable was loose and the update failed and my phone does not boot at all. Earlier while connecting, it was showing up as QHSUSB_DLOAD and later as QHSUSB_BULK. After installing the Qualcomm HS-USB QDLoader 9008, now it is showing up as Qualcomm HS-USB QDLoader 9008 (COM3). 

The method you have mentioned requires HEX and MBN files. Please note that when I dump the GPT, I do not see any values in the RKH1 and RKH2. 

Alternately, I had taken the phone to a service center for JTAG, however since they did not have the pinouts, they said, they cannot do anything. Where can I get the pinouts? Is it the pinout for the Snapdragon 410 processer or the entire Chipset.

Please suggest what can be done.


----------



## ashishgoyal123 (Dec 27, 2016)

Hi,
I have Lumia 625 and couple of days back it started with following message on the screen
Error: Unable to find bootable option. Press any key to shutdown.

I matched the product code of my lumia device and found corresponding ROM for my country also. But falshing the mobile fails with following mesage:
0xFA001106: Signature check of FFU file fails. Reason(s): The FFU file is not correctly signed or not signed for this device.

Please help.


----------



## DilanChd (Dec 27, 2016)

ashishgoyal123 said:


> Hi,
> I have Lumia 625 and couple of days back it started with following message on the screen
> Error: Unable to find bootable option. Press any key to shutdown.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi,

"ERROR: Unable to find a bootable option. Press any key to shout down." indicates that the bootloader is KO. The Windows Device Recovery Tool (WDRT) can do nothing, just like any other software (Windows Phone Image Designer (WPID), Nokia Care Suite (NCS), etc.) and other programs (thor2, etc.) . Use of a JTAG box mandatory, or change of motherboard mandatory (what I advise you).


----------



## scott ben (Dec 6, 2017)

well am done doing the process but my lumia 520 is booting up showing (question mark ?on the battery) and restarting, is it signal of a problem?


----------



## dxdy (Dec 7, 2017)

scott ben said:


> well am done doing the process but my lumia 520 is booting up showing (question mark ?on the battery) and restarting, is it signal of a problem?

Click to collapse



no. problem is your battery... is empty... connect charger and wait 30 minutes. if phone not start, hold volume minus and power together


----------



## DilanChd (Dec 7, 2017)

@scott ben @dxdy

Guys, I unlocked this thread to modify OP. To keep clean this thread, plz don't post message here, see the first paragraph.


----------



## maxmix (Apr 13, 2018)

Hi

I've followed these instructions perfectly on my 535 running 8.1 but after everything is done I still have 8.1

So I cannot download still Facebook App from the store ?

Any ideas why it's not now running 10 !

Thanks

maxmix


----------



## maxmix (Apr 13, 2018)

Thx.... Got it and it detected my 535, telling me my battery is at 40% and needs more power, so i'll let it charge, do you know if this will
defo upgrade the 535 to 10 ? I cant download any apps on the phone (I only need 2 FB and FB Messenger) but the store no longer supports 8.1 downloads
so they freeze half way through, or is there any way to get older versions of these apps and install them manually onto the 535 and leaving it on stock 8.1  ?

maxmix


----------



## emailumia520 (May 25, 2018)

thanks! your steps fixed my nokia lumia 520 imei/flight mode problem!


----------



## anishachi (May 25, 2018)

i do all the steps correctly but , cmd send me this error message : THOR2  1.8.2.18 exited with error code 393220 , 
 what should i do , plese helpe §§!!!!!!!!


----------



## prasad_he (May 31, 2018)

*Error While Flashing*

While Flashing Lumia 640 it shows this error

THOR2_ERROR_FA_FFU_IMG_HDR_RESET_PROTECTION_VERSION_TOO_SMALL

THOR2 1.8.2.18 exited with error code -100658682 (0xFA001206)


----------



## mattwhite7102 (Jul 7, 2018)

*i have a problem....*



DilanChd said:


> Hi,
> 
> "ERROR: Unable to find a bootable option. Press any key to shout down." indicates that the bootloader is KO. The Windows Device Recovery Tool (WDRT) can do nothing, just like any other software (Windows Phone Image Designer (WPID), Nokia Care Suite (NCS), etc.) and other programs (thor2, etc.) . Use of a JTAG box mandatory, or change of motherboard mandatory (what I advise you).

Click to collapse



when I go to reflash the FFU onto my Microsoft Lumia 435 I get the error:

THOR2_ERROR_FA_FFU_IMG_HDR_RESET_PROTECTION_VERSION_NOT_FOUND

I originally got the phone at a carboot sale for £25 and someone was nice enough to include the reset protection key and I been trying all day to reflash the original firmware but I run into the above thor2 error

is their anyway around this or is my phone stuck on windows phone 8.1 update 2 forever?

the reason I want to update is so I can install windows 10 mobile on the phone


----------



## mattwhite7102 (Jul 8, 2018)

*any way to bypass this*



feherneoh said:


> seems like the FFU you are trying to flash is too old, and does not support FRP yet

Click to collapse



is their anyway to bypass this, its really annoying


----------



## mattwhite7102 (Jul 8, 2018)

*where can i get a up to date FFU*



feherneoh said:


> yeah, getting a more recent FFU

Click to collapse



is their any FFU that's up to date for the Microsoft Lumia 435?

in case you need it my product code is 059X0P6


----------



## uiqjirka (Jul 8, 2018)

http://www.lumiafirmware.com


----------



## gordonfatpanam (Aug 9, 2018)

*Flash AT&T software to Hong Kong 950XL?*

[Deleted; reposted to a more appropriate thread. Sorry, Dilan.]


----------



## Speedy Danny (Aug 10, 2018)

DilanChd said:


> Tutorial *|* Lumia devices flashing​
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



THANKS DUDE 
with your help i got rid of this vodafone Brand that i hate the most and used a no brand firmware on my lumia 920. 
i could give you at least 1 beer if this ****ty un-trusted internet would stand between us. (i do not trust money transaction on internet reason cus i had only trolls)
Thanks a lot! u rock! :good:


----------



## pqnk (Aug 13, 2018)

noersetiawan said:


> Yep, done doing your message and replied, did you get my reply? I replied, tap submit message, but then I checked my sent folder but it's still empty
> 
> UPDATE:
> After reading WPInternal Getting Started page, there is section that stated:
> ...

Click to collapse






feherneoh said:


> 520? then WPInternals.
> Check PM

Click to collapse




hi! did you solve your problem with your lumia 520? i got the same problem. i know it have been a long time ago. hope you still remember the solution. thank you


----------



## boris_urgiles (Oct 22, 2018)

Speedy Danny said:


> Tutorial | Lumia devices flashing
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey bro, this works on a Lumia with black screen? It doenst turn on. I cant put it in download mode. Thanks


----------



## RamiroAguirre (Dec 27, 2018)

Hello, I'm from Argentina, my english is'nt good. The process respond me "THOR2_ERROR_TO_COMMUNICATE_WITH_DEVICE", what can i do?


----------



## poor.man (Dec 29, 2018)

*RM issue*

Available project Astoria rom for Lumia 640 has file name RM1113_ Lumia 640_10240...... My l640 has manufacture name RM1077_1004. Will the rom work?


----------



## XwpisONOMA (Jan 9, 2019)

*Lumia 925 (RM-892)  update terminates with error code 84120 (0x14898)*

The process is easy and quick, but in the end I get this on the CMD window and although my Lumia 925 boots with no problem, apparently all it does is a factory reset. Windows phone is still at 8.0 (which basically sucks).  I am not sure what to do, I would be happy with any version of Win10 that would work on the RM-892 hardware but if that's not possible, even 8.1 is way much better than 8.0. Can you please help? Thank you! 

(Here's the result after the attempted update)
.
.
. 
Percents: 100
lastDescriptorIndex: 10828 lastLocationIndex: 0
Flashing completed successfully! Status: 0x0001
Safe write descriptor index reached: true
Payload data transfer speed (10.88 MB/s) Elapsed time 124.37 sec
Payload data size 1353.641113 MB
Read flashing status..
[IN] programSecureFfuFile. Closing C:\Lumia925\FFU.ffu
Get EMMC write speed...
Get EMMC write speed, SKIPPED!
Get data verify speed...
Get data verify speed, SKIPPED!
Send restore backup from RAM req...
programming operation completed!
[THOR2_flash_state] Post programming operations
[THOR2_flash_state] Executing factory reset
[Factory reset result] 0
Factory reset done
[THOR2_flash_state] Executing Full NVI Update
Rebooting to FlashApp
Write parameter to device via UEFI Flash App
Write parameter Ok
Sending reset command to device
Reset command sent successfully.
Disable timeouts
Get flashing parameters
Lumia Flash detected
Protocol version 1.14 Implementation version 1.25
Size of one transfer is 2363392
Size of buffer is 2359296
Number of eMMC sectors: 30535680
Platform ID of device: Nokia.MSM8960.P6023.3.2.1
Async protocol version: 01
Security info:
Platform secure boot enabled
Secure FFU enabled
JTAG eFuse blown
RDC not found
Authentication not done
UEFI secure boot enabled
SHK enabled
Device supports FFU protocols: 0003
Full NVI Update is not supported by the device.
[Full NVI update result] 84120
Rebooting device
Sending reset command to device
Reset command sent successfully.
Operation took about 2 minutes, 33 seconds. Average transfer speed was 9.28 MB/s.

THOR2_ERROR_UEFI_DOES_NOT_SUPPORT_FULL_NVI_UPDATE

THOR2 1.8.2.18 exited with error code 84120 (0x14898)


----------



## Speedy Danny (Jul 27, 2019)

boris_urgiles said:


> Hey bro, this works on a Lumia with black screen? It doenst turn on. I cant put it in download mode. Thanks

Click to collapse



how exactly black screen?
what methods u tried to turn on your phone (i assume its a lumia 920)


----------



## Kabir123123 (Aug 30, 2019)

*Network & Bluetooth  issue*

A few days ago my lumia 930 connect via pc but ot show phone system os instead of storage files & folder,  somehow i delete a folder from that time my bluetooth & sim doesn’t working, how to fox the problem...???( i flash windows 8.1 but doesn’t work then i flash windows 10 but not solve the problem)


----------



## ozzmanj1 (Aug 22, 2021)

Hate to necro a thread, but I am trying to download this firmware from the Lumiafirmware.com.   02540.00019.14484.37028    None of the links are working (this is for my Nokia Lumia 1520 AT&T 16gb model).  Does anyone have any suggestions of where to obtain this firmware now? I have spent hours trying to google online with no luck. If there is a better or newer method, appreciate any help, thank you.


----------



## hooooossamq (Aug 22, 2021)

ozzmanj1 said:


> Hate to necro a thread, but I am trying to download this firmware from the Lumiafirmware.com.   02540.00019.14484.37028    None of the links are working (this is for my Nokia Lumia 1520 AT&T 16gb model).  Does anyone have any suggestions of where to obtain this firmware now? I have spent hours trying to google online with no luck. If there is a better or newer method, appreciate any help, thank you.

Click to collapse



you can got your FW from here http://cellomania.com/ffu/product_codes/059X400.html and search for your phone FW by its Product code


----------

